# Reemplazo de transistores o componentes desconocidos, SMD, obsoletos



## MaMu

Necesito reemplazo para el IC (National Semiconductors) 

*LP2951 o LP 2950*

Ref#
http://www.national.com/pf/LP/LP2951.html

Para implementarlo en un cargador de pilas Li-Ion de 1.5V
Si alguno tiene una alternativa más completa será bienvenida (con Pic).

Gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Dale una miradita a esta nota de aplicación:

*Intelligent Battery Charger Reference Design*

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/30451c.pdf


----------



## MaMu

Muy buena aplicación con Pic, me estaba costando encontrar que ademas cuide la vida util de las pilas y baterias, sobre todo las de carga por pulsos controlados, como las de Litio.


----------



## MaMu

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Dale una miradita a esta nota de aplicación:
> 
> *Intelligent Battery Charger Reference Design*
> 
> http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/30451c.pdf



Bueno, más o menos ya tengo la idea, que poco a poco va tomando forma. La idea central es armar un cargador de Li-ion / Ni-Cad / etc. Utilizando Pic, un LCD y el Socket para poner las Pilas, tipo AA y AAA y Bat, recargables. Por medio del display, ajustar el programa de carga y/o descarga, segun la necesidad, e indicar el estado de la pila (Tensión y Corriente, Nivel de Carga, etc), es decir, toda la información desplegada en el Display. Todo alimentado con un transformador de 12V.
Veremos a ver que sale.


----------



## GUILLERMO GUADALUPE

Hola amigos, quizás puedan ayudarme, deseamos cambiar algunos componentes de un regulador automático de voltaje de excitación de un generador MITSUBISHI que fue fabricado en 1973, sin embargo me encontrado con códigos en los semiconductores que no aparecen en ningún manual que poseemos; deseo tener el equivalente actual de cada uno de ellos. (Deben estar en alguna pagina de componentes obsoletos)

Ojala alguien pueda ayudarme o darme alguna referencia de como encontrar los equivalentes.

Saludos desde Talara, en el norte del Perú

Los componentes son: 
1z5.6
SRIc-24
IR ID m
DSI OBK-H
DSI OCK-H
V50 10.1.2L 11  (SHIRDERGER)

GRACIAS AMIGOS POR LA ATENCIÓN


----------



## MaMu

Aqui tienes las equivalencias de tus componentes obsoletos, espero que te sirva de ayuda.



			
				GUILLERMO GUADALUPE dijo:
			
		

> Los componentes son:
> 1z5.6
> SRIc-24
> IR ID m
> DSI OBK-H
> DSI OCK-H
> V50 10.1.2L 11  (SHIRDERGER)



*Equivalencias*

Los componentes son: 

1z5.6 = NTE136A - Zener Diode

(NTE5061A thru NTE5105A)
(Includes NTE134A thru NTE151A)- DataSheet :
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/5000to5099/pdf/nte5061a.pdf

SRIc-24 = NTE116 - General Purpose Silicon Rectifier
DataSheet : http://www.nteinc.com/specs/100to199/NTE116.html

IR ID m No he podido encontrar equivalencias

*Silicon Power Rectifier Diode*
- DSI OBK-H
- DSI OCK-H
DataSheet : http://www.nteinc.com/specs/6300to6399/NTE6354.html 
(Debes fijarte para que valores de corriente son, ya que varian las equivalencias segun los valores)

V50 10.1.2L 11  (SHIRDERGER) = NTE109
- General Purpose Germanium Diode,
Fast Switching
DataSheet : http://www.nteinc.com/specs/100to199/NTE109.html

*Actualizando....*
Cortesía y Búsqueda:  Microelectronicash S.A.


----------



## sonrie

Estoy buscando información en la web acerca de como construir un circuito sintetizador (instrumento musical) pero en todos los que he encontrado los diagramas contienen transistores viejos o sea que no se consiguen mas.

Mi duda es respecto de si yo puedo reemplazarlos por los equivalentes nuevos y si no como se hace para armarlos o si no puedo hacer mas que lamentarme...

desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## lucasprieto

Seguramente pordás encontrar reemplazos de los viejos transistores el tema es que deberías encontrar las especificaciones técnicas de estos.
Seguramente hay transistores nuevos que superan las características de los viejos...
Saludos, Lucas.


----------



## Nacho

Como dice lucasprieto, te sirve como reemplazo cualquier transistor con iguales o mejores características.

Las características mas importantes a tener en cuenta a la hora del reemplazo de un transistor bipolar son:

- Máximo voltaje colector – base
- Máximo voltaje colector – emisor
- Máximo voltaje base – emisor
- Máxima corriente de colector
- Su ganancia de corriente hFE
- y su máxima frecuencia de trabajo

Para un darlington hay que tener en cuenta también la máxima corriente de base.


----------



## Jorf

Hola, que reemplazo le correspondería al transistor 2A36, me dijeron que el 2N2222 o el BC548 pero no estoy seguro. Es para un emisor de FM muy simple que andaba bien con ese transistor inconseguible ya.


----------



## Jorf

Perdón, recién mefijé y el transistor es 2A37 y otro reemplazo dicen que puede ser el famoso en emisión, el BF494.


----------



## gaston sj

hola a todos soy de san juan (argentina)y tengo 14 años y tengo una preguntilla veran yo he armado un amplificador casero de 130 w rms  y lleva 2transistores de potencia y los que dise que deve llevar la  plaqueta son los 2n3055h pero el vendedor dela tienda de electronica me recomendo los mj15015 pero yo quisiera saber si hay otros mejo que los puedan reemplazar pàra obtener mas potencia y otra pregunta como hago una tierra al amplificadopr por que cuando lo enciendo se siente un soplido o sea shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhshshshshshshshshshshshsiiiiiiiiissihsihsishishsishsihsishsihsishishsishs jeje gracioso no! bue.. desde ya muchas gracias al que me pueda dar una respueta saludos a todos


----------



## shocky

Seguramente el amplificador lo sacaste de la pagina plaquedtodo.
Pues yo arme uno que llevaba los 2N3055H, y la verdad que funcionan de maravilla.
Yo los recomiendo.
Suerte.


----------



## fabian9013

Yo recomiendo los 2sc3858.
he armado un amplificador parecido al tuyo y estos dan un sonido un poco mejor
Con lo de respecto a la tierra puede ser que la tenga mal conectada revisala los ajustes desde la fuente.
Tambien puede ser que tenga la salida mal conectada.
toma tu tester y colocalo en Dc ahora pon una punta en tierra y la otra en la salida colector del transistor que esta alimentado por el voltage negativo te debe dar una lectura de 0 o menos que 1, si da mayor que uno ojo y checa bien la posicion de los drivers


----------



## guancho2002

Buenas a todos los usuarios de este foro. Es la primera consulta que hago y la verdad es que ando un poco perdido.  
Resulta que tengo un circuito en el que aparecen unas resistencias de 1/4w, color verde y con una sola raya negra en medio. ¿que puede ser esto?. Me comentaron que pueden ser como unos puentes pero encapsulados así para que queden mejor estéticamente, pero no le encuentro lógica ya que donde están instaladas no atraviesa ninguna pista.
¿Me podéis dar alguna pista?
Gracias de nuevo a todos.


----------



## tiopepe123

Yo tambien los he visto, verde manzana golden, son puentes, podria ser un punto de medida, a veces lo hacen para que pille mejor la punta del osciloscopio.
Pero yo lo habia visto con puentes normales.


----------



## guancho2002

Gracias por tu aportación. Ya son varios los que me habeis comentado lo mismo.


----------



## Miguel Cool

Si publicas Una foto ayudaria a identificarlo.


----------



## agustinzzz

El tema es asi: se me quemo una potencia de auto y tiene este componente quemado, el encapsulado es el TO-220 (Tipo los reguladores 7805 o TIP4X). El componente en cuestion es el MRCSTPR10. Les comento que lo busque por internet y no aparece en ninguna pagina, ni en national ni ninguna parecida.
Si alguien puede ayudarme, le agradeceria.


----------



## Guest

Es un diodo doble de alta velocidad para tension positiva de 100V, 10Amp. su configuracion viendolo de frente es (A-K-A), si esta dañado lo puedes sustituir por el MUR1640CT


----------



## mauro tech

si no consigues ninguno que te sirva puedes cambiarlo por un par de diodos de alta velocidad o schottky


----------



## juanpastsierra

Hola, yo tengo un problema similar, tengo un amplificador bgh un poco viejo pero de bastante potencia, y se le quemo un transistor de la parte de preamplificación y no lo consigo en electronicas ni tampoco figura en internet, el nombre del transistor es AR28 ARG803, primero sale AR28, y abajo ARG803, y el encapsulado es muy similar a un TO-220, si alguien me podria pasar algun dato se lo agradeceria.
Juan Pablo


----------



## GEORGEOFTOWN

Se me ha quemado este componente de un ventilador del ordenador, quería saber que es, Gracias


----------



## juanpastsierra

Hola, tengo un amplificador bgh un poco viejo pero de bastante potencia, y se le quemo un transistor de la parte de preamplificación y no lo consigo en electronicas ni tampoco figura en internet, el nombre del transistor es AR28 ARG803, primero sale AR28, y abajo ARG803, no figura ningun otro dato, y el encapsulado es muy similar a un TO-220, si alguien me podria pasar algun dato se lo agradeceria.
Juan Pablo


----------



## bachi

Hola, creo que este es el reemplazo.
Saludos


----------



## juanpastsierra

Gracias Bachi, estube viendo el datasheet y los datos de trabajo del transistor concuerdan muchos con los del amplificador (si bien no se los del transistor quemado), asi que calculo que ese puede andar.
Saludos


----------



## Lazaro Gonzalez Rodriguez

Este componente es de una vieja calculadora que quisiera conocer sus funcionalidades, alguien podria ayudarme.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Lazaro Gonzalez Rodriguez

K145BB8 y la ultima letra es rusa.


----------



## matrix

Yo entre en una pagina de internet en la vienen varios tipos de componentes nose si te resultara de mucha ayuda pero bueno.  tomala es: www.datasheetcatalog.net                                                                                                                                           MATRIX


----------



## psicodelico

Porque no intentas descubrir que es lo que hace ese componente en el circuito, que controla...
asi a simple vista tiene pinta de transistor, de echo existe uno que se llama 8050, lo he visto en circuitos que vienen del Asia... bahhh cosas Chinas.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Si lo sacaste de un ventilador, entonces es un sensor de efecto hall. Y se usa para saber la velocidad del ventilador.

Pero me pregunto, si no sabes que es, como concluyes de que esta quemado?


*Aquí una explicación detallada del sensor de efecto Hall*

Los sensores de efecto Hall se utilizan en los automóviles para medir velocidades de rotación o detectar la posición de un determinado elemento. Su principal ventaja es que pueden ofrecer datos fiables a cualquier velocidad de rotación. Y sus inconvenientes son la mayor complejidad y precio con respecto a un sensor inductivo.

*Funcionamiento*

El sensor de efecto Hall se basa en la tensión transversal de un conductor que está sometido a un campo magnético. Colocando un voltímetro entre dos puntos transversales de un cable se puede medir esa tensión. Para ello hay que hacer circular por el cable una intensidad fija y acercar un imán. Los electrones que pasan por el cable se verán desplazados hacia un lado. Entonces aparece una diferencia de tensión entre los dos puntos transversales del cable. Al separar el imán del cable, la tensión transversal desaparece. Para poder utilizar la tensión transversal es necesario amplificarla, porque su valor es muy reducido.

Un sensor de efecto Hall utilizado en automoción se compone de:

· Un generador magnético que suele ser un imán fijo.
· Un pequeño módulo electrónico donde se encuentran los componentes que miden la tensión transversal.
· Una corona metálica con ventanas para interrumpir el campo magnético.

La corona metálica se intercala entre el imán fijo y el módulo electrónico y está unida a un eje con giro. Según la posición de la corona, el campo magnético del imán llega hasta el módulo electrónico. La tensión obtenida a la salida del módulo electrónico, una vez tratada y amplificada corresponde con un valor alto (de 5 a 12 voltios) cuando la corona tapa el campo magnético, y un nivel bajo (de 0 a 0,5 voltios) cuando la corona descubre el imán.

Los sensores de efecto Hall se suelen utilizar para detectar la posición de los árboles de levas, la velocidad del vehículo y en algunos distribuidores para determinar el momento de encendido. También pueden emplearse para determinar la posición del cigüeñal.

El sensor de efecto Hall se conecta mediante tres cables eléctricos. Uno de ellos corresponde con el valor negativo (masa del vehículo), otro cable corresponde con la alimentación, que suele ser de 5 ó de 12 voltios. El tercer cable corresponde con la señal de salida que varía según la posición de la corona metálica.

Para comprobar el funcionamiento de un sensor Hall basta verificar el valor de la tensión de alimentación y la variación de la tensión en la señal de salida cuando alguna ventana de la corona permite el flujo del campo magnético.


----------



## manuel_78

Ante todo soy novato en el foro, y os mando un saludo , quisiera saber si me podeis decir que es esto y para que sirve, gracias.


----------



## Dario Vega

Es un relay

http://www.sunhold.com/md.html

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Es un Interruptor electromecanico (Relay), que funciona, en base a un embobinado que se activa con una corriente de bajo amperaje, con lo cual el nucleo ferroso de la bobina se convierte en un electroiman y desplaza un puente metálico que cierra un interruptor sin tener contacto directo con el.

Saludos.


----------



## manuel_78

y en un manos libres para el coche que función tiene?, creo que estaba al lado del altavoz.


----------



## manuel_78

Nadie sabe que funcion tiene en un manos libres?


----------



## jasp

Hola a todos.
No entiendo mucho d electronica por eso solicito vuestra ayuda ya q estoy buscando un componente y en las tiendas q he preguntado no han sabido decirme cual es.
Dejo el link de una foto donde esta señalado el componente.
Al parecer,es una bobina,por lo q me han dicho pero no es seguro.En la foto no se ve pero en el componente pone R22.
Para mas información,se trata de un cablemodem,concretamente un motorola sb5100i.
Si alguien supiera decirme exactamente d q componente se trata,se lo agradaceria.
El link es es siguiente:
http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/9643/img1133of5.jpg

Saludos.


----------



## chuko

Tiene pinta de ser un inductor de montaje superficial porque ahi dice L12.


----------



## VichoT

Holas.Concuerdo con chuko en el PCB esta claro ke es una bobina (L12)
aunke no se puede distinguir el vaol de ella...

BYE!


----------



## jasp

hola.
gracias por contestar.
sabiendo q es una bobina,tiene algo q ver q ponga R22 en la bobina para saber el valor?
se podria saber su valor midiendolo en otro modem igual sin tener q desoldar la bobina?

saludos.


----------



## chuko

El R22 significa 220 nano Henrios


----------



## fdesergio

como dices  R22, se usa para identificar una resistencia de 0.22 ohmios nada que ver con bobinas, si en el cuerpo no tienes nada marcado sera dificil, por que la deseas cambiar?? esta abierta???? si es para el ingreso de linea al moden podes usar alguna de un deshuece de partes, creo no es muy critica,c ahuuuuuuuuu


----------



## jasp

la quiero cambiar porque se solto completamente la bobina,intente soldarsela pero fue imposible y ya no la tengo.
como dices,la otra posibilidad es coger alguna de algun desguce pero no se donde.

saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123

Normalmente filtra la alimentacion y no son criticas en la playstation  petaban bastante.

Encontraras en discos duros, placas madre, consolas... normalmente material informaciónrmatico, como mas viejo mejor son mas grandes y faciles de soldar.


----------



## jasp

ok,entonces probare con una playstation(la uno) que tengo por ahi para desguace.
a primera vista he visto varias bobinas que podrian servir,supongo que aunque no coincida el numero que pone al lado(Lxx),podria funcionar,ya veremos.

saludos.


----------



## hostbridge

Hola tengo un problema con un componente que no se cual es.

la verdad es que se ha tostado de mala manera y no se si hay algun sustituto, a este componente en otra placa que tengo estropeada de ps2 tengo algun de un valor parecido pero no se si valdria, espero que me echeis un cable....


----------



## farzy

mejora la foto porque no se ve naaa, de ser posible agrandala haber si se puede


----------



## black_flowers

Alguien sabe qué tipo de componente es éste, y si hay alguno más común y con iguales características? Adjunto una foto, y por si no se lee bien , lo que pone es: 

dos simbolor raros,T021
FRI604GA

Y no he encontrado el datasheed por ningún sitio. Por si sirve de ayuda estaba situado en una placa de un convertidor 12v DC/220v AC  al lado de una fila de mosfets, con lo cual es muy probable que sea un mosfet.

un saludo.


----------



## El nombre

Tiene la pinta de ser un rectificador de corriente de 60 Voltios y 4 Amperios.

~ es donde se conecta la alterna
- el nefativo 
y supuestamente el + al tornillo.

Verifica mi deducción echado un vistazo al circuito donde va montado.
Saludos


----------



## cliche

claramente estas frente a un circuito de tecnologia smd lo mas apropiado es que trates de conseguirte una placa similar para que veas el codigo aun que el repuesto es muy dificil que lo encuentres ya que esos repuestos los tienen solamente las empresan que diseñan el circuito


----------



## v30

Hola a todos los del foro!!

Necesito que alguien me diga el tipo de tiristor (numeración del fabricante) que necesito.
El tipo en cuestión debe soportar unos 60 A a 100 V.
He buscado en tablas (ECA) y no he encontrado un tiristor de gran corriente, igual las mías son bastante viejas (1998)
Si alguien sabe dónde encontrar, lo agradecería.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## JV

Hola v30, en International Rectifier puedes encontrar alguno que te sirva:

http://www.irf.com/product-información/thyristor/

Saludos...


----------



## cliche

www.nte.com

alli pon las caracteristicas y listo


----------



## v30

Muchas gracias a los dos, entraré en ambas páginas y buscare.


----------



## oscar_555

busca en all www.datasheet.com y veras un universo de posibilidades


----------



## oscar_555

busca en www.alldatasheet.com y veras un universo de posibilidades

perdon, la direccion de antes estaba malita


----------



## diedelamo

Alguno conoce algun multiplexor analogico sencillo para 2 señales. Gracias!


----------



## JV

Hola diedelamo, tiene que ser necesariamente de 2x1? hace poco en mi trabajo trate de encontrar uno pero si bien en la "teoria", llamese hojas de datos de los fabricantes, en la practica me fue imposible conseguir al menos en nuestros proveedores algo mas chico que un 8x1.

Saludos..


----------



## tiopepe123

el 
4066 cuatro independientes
4051 una entrada 8 salidas
4052 
4053


segun fabricante mc4066, hef4066,cd4066  todos son los mismo solo cambia la letra delantera que es el fabricante


----------



## Morti

Hola a todos, tengo una duda básica: Se me cayó al mando a distancia (de una tele Sony) y se parteron las patitas de uno de los componentes, pero tan cerca de la base que veo imposible soldarlo de nuevo...

He estado buscando por Internet por las referencias que tiene escritas pero sin ningún éxito, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar: Os lo describo, si no es suficiente intentaré fotografiarlo:

Es un paralilépipedo de 7x4x2mm, de plástico naranja. Tiene dos terminales que salen de la misma cara, y pone esto:

B480
E 20
CM h

Muchas gracias y saludos!


----------



## JV

Si mal no recuerdo, se llaman resonadores, son baratos, menos de un dolar.

Saludos..


----------



## capitanp

Monti es un resonador ceramico de 480 khz  una cosa muy barata y facil de encontrar


----------



## Morti

Muchísimas gracias a todos por la información  

Saludos!


----------



## lpda

hola como va soy nuevo en el foro y realmente me meti porq quiero hacer un pregunta, estoy armando la potencia con los 2n3055h. y un amigo tiene una con los mj15015. 
lo q quiero saber es si los dos disian = o cual de los dos disipa mas. es esa mi pregunta 
muchas graxias


----------



## zopilote

El  Mj15015 es la version mejorada del 2N3055, soportan una mayor tensión de trabajo y mejor disipación, son mas caros, si quieres que tu amplificador de mas potencia con este, no se
puede  si  es solo cambiarlo ( tendrias que cambiar tu transformador por uno de más potencia, incrementar transistores en paralelo y buala).


----------



## lpda

graxias zopilote entonces con loq  me decis se usa el mismo disipador para los dos. te cuento porq esto
cada dicipador me cuesta $33 y en la potencia de mi amigotiene unos disipadores caseros de aluminio. si yo le pongo el mismo disipador q tiene el en los mj15015 en mis transistores 2n3055h,
van a disipar bien los mios por eso era mi pregunta.
muchas graxias si podes fasilitame esto q te pregunto aca 
muchas graxias por lo anterior


----------



## anko

hola a todos, no he podido encontrar el transistor BF245 y nesesito un remplazo para un preamplificador de bajo JFET.....

es un N-chanel para VHF/UHF algo asi....

alguien tiene alguna idea?? 

salu2


----------



## lpda

holas como va? estoy haciendo el amplificador de aries de 130W reales y el transformadorr es de 50 + 50 pero no c de cuanto amperaje
si alguien sabe por favor q me lodiga q nocesito conseguirlo 
muchas graxias desde ya


----------



## gaston sj

hola es probable que sea de 3 amperes y mm yo arme ya unos 3 de esos y realmente no se si dan realmente 130w yo ya me la  juego por los integrados como los STK tienen mejor sonido y son menos problematicos


----------



## elmario

Hola, si vivis en Argentina es medio raro porque lo que abunda por estos pagos es justamente ese fet, no se para que lo vas a usar, si es para audio probá con el 2n3819 o el mpf102 pero ojo que el patillaje es diferente y trabajan a menor voltaje (max. 25V)
Saludos


----------



## nene

lpda, el amplificador en cuestion es mono o estetreo?, es decir vas a utilzar el mismo transformador, con el mismo puente y filtro claro....o tienes la idea de utilizar una fuente por amplificador!!??....ademas, que tipo de amplificador es!?...clase A, B, AB....cuentanos un poco mas asi te peudo dar una mano!.....

un saludo

nene


----------



## anko

vale por la respuesta, soy de chile y aca por lo q he visto son dificiles de encontrar los jfet, el transistor lo nesesito para un preamplificador de bajo electrico que encontre en la web el cual es muy completo

voy a ir a ver si encuentro los 2n3819 o mpf102, seria una suerte ya que hace tiempo que tengo ganas de armar este pre.

salu2


----------



## RUDA

Hola los reemplazos directos son:

BF244, BFN61, BFS72, 2N3819, 2N3823
Caracteristicas: 30V idss<2ma Up< 8v

espero te sirva suerte................Ruda


----------



## elmario

anko dijo:
			
		

> vale por la respuesta, soy de chile y aca por lo q he visto son dificiles de encontrar los jfet, el transistor lo nesesito para un preamplificador de bajo electrico que encontre en la web el cual es muy completo
> 
> voy a ir a ver si encuentro los 2n3819 o mpf102, seria una suerte ya que hace tiempo que tengo ganas de armar este pre.
> 
> salu2



Si lo que pensás es armar el pre de Kreuzer (casi todos los bajistas lo armaron) yo me inclinaría por el 2n5457 o 58 si es que lo conseguis, aca en Arg. es imposible, igual yo armé algunos pre y pedales de distorsión con diferentes fets y te digo que el que mas me gustó es mpf102 y el que menos me gustó es justamente el bf245, incluso hay algunos tipo japon como el 2sk117 y el 2sk30 que son bastante aceptables.
Saludos


----------



## torres007

Hola a todos, pues lo dicho, necesito encontrar el datasheet de este componente y no lo encuentro. A ver si hay alguien que me pueda echar una mano...

Es algo como esto:

http://imageshack.us

tambien tengo otro del mismo tipo, numerado como 6c 220 16v

saludos y gracias!


----------



## tiggerleon

es un condensador electrolitico de 47microfaradios a 35 voltios...  el otro que indicas seria un condensador electrolitico de 220 microfaradios a 16 voltios...  el lado de negro indica la pata negativa del condensador. No creo que encuentres datasheet de un condensador comun y corriente pero es posible que haya... este tipo de condensadores son muy pequeños y se usan generalmente para impresos muy pequeños o de soldadura superficial como por ejemplo los Discmans del 1998 al 2002...  los discmans mas modernos traen condensadores especiales que no recuerdo su nombre...  mas pequeños, compactos y duraderos... Saludos


----------



## torres007

muchisimas gracias!! de verdad, es que estoy empezando con esto y al principio cuesta. muchas veces tienes el conocimiento, pero te falta toda la parte tecnica.

ya que estamos, me gustaria preguntarte algo tambien muy simple seguro. los resistores de los circuitos impresos que tienen numeros como 181,101,472,... se corresponden con el valor de su resistencia? 

gracias de nuevo.


----------



## tiggerleon

asi es, los numeros corresponden a sus valores...  por ej, 472 seria 47 x 10^2 o mejor dicho 4700 ohmn o 4.7k....        181 seria 180 ohminos(18x10^1)

Pero si tienes que tener mucho cuidado en los que terminan en 0 porque hay algunos fabricantes que tienen diferentes consideraciones...  por ej.  200 puede significar 200 ohmnios y tambien puede significar 20 x 10^0 o mejor dicho 20 ohmnios

esta terminologia se usa generalmente en soldadura superficial (SMD)

Cualquier duda me avisas.  Saludos


----------



## rsturuguay

Estimados colegas:

Me interesaria saber que reemplazo puede haber para el transistor BD545C, que a su vez es el reemplazo del RCA3055 de un amplificador de audio cuyas salidas presentaban fugas.

Me habían sugerido también el bc245 pero no me convenció mucho.   

Un gran saludo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUDA

rsturuguay dijo:
			
		

> Estimados colegas:
> 
> Me interesaria saber que reemplazo puede haber para el transistor BD545C, que a su vez es el reemplazo del RCA3055 de un amplificador de audio cuyas salidas presentaban fugas.
> 
> Me habían sugerido también el bc245 pero no me convenció mucho.
> 
> Un gran saludo!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hola los reemplazos directos del RCA3055 son:
BD 545C, BD743C, BD911
las caracteristicas: 100V, 15A, 75W, >0,8Mhz.
Seurte y saludos...............Ruda


----------



## rsturuguay

Hola amigos:

Les cuento que logré conseguir un reemplazo similar al RCA3055 y es el TIP3055 ya que de los otros que me habían recomendado no encontraba ninguno en las tiendas y los parámetros son muy similares, para no decir iguales.   

¿Me gustaría saber una vez que pueda cambiar estos componentes y para evitar su falla, que se puede hacer y no dejar que tengan nuevas perdidas o fugas?   

Saludos al foro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quaint

Por favor, pido su ayuda para identificar el sig componente, y como lo puedo ubicar en el PCB Wizard, es el unico componente que me falta para diseñar la placa y no tengo ni idea de que es.

http://imageshack.us

De antemano gracias 

Por cierto, también viene una fig, que es como un rectangulo con 3 patas y dice 7805, tampoco se que es o donde va, estaba pensando que a lo mejor este elemnto va en los 3 circulos, pero mejor pregunto


----------



## mabauti

es un jack mono, son de este tipo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





el 7805 es un CI regulador de voltaje de 5V, bajata el datasheet par mas información


----------



## Fogonazo

Es un Jack de un contacto (mono) y con corte.


----------



## Quaint

Muchias gracias a ambos,.. no saben que ayuda me han proporcionado... MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## danimanza

Buenas noches.

Me gustaría que me ayudaran a identificar un componente en un circuito:


----------



## mabauti

es un cristal de cuarzo, muy probablemente de 32khz


----------



## jim_17

Si, tiene toda la pinta de ser lo que dice mabauti, el valor ya . no sabria asegurartelo, pero tiene toda la pinta de ser un cristal de cuarzo. A parte, si te fijas, el componente te lo indica con el símbolo X1, que es el simbolo que se le asigna al los cristales de cuarzo si no me equivoco


----------



## danimanza

Gracias a ambos, solo una pregunta mas. Hay un  motor que esta conectado al circuito, cuando acciono el pulsador el motor se pone e marcha hasta un limite de tiempo en el que se para, es debido al cristal?


----------



## Fogonazo

Si fuera por la apariencia tambien diria que es un cristal, Perooooooooo

Si me disculpan voy a disentir.
Si es un cristal donde esta el resto del oscilador ?
Ademas, la plaqueta posee muchos cables y poca electronica.


Necesitaria mas data
Del lado posterior de la placa hay componentes ?
De que es la placa ?


----------



## danimanza

esta es la parte posterior


----------



## Fogonazo

Aun no estoy convencido de que sea un cristal.

De que es la placa ?


----------



## El nombre

Son muy utilizados (La forma que tiene el cristal) en los relojes.


----------



## danimanza

Fogonazo, la placa controla el movimiento de la cabeza de un robot.
voy a ver si puedo hacer una foto mas general, para qu te hagas una idea.


----------



## Fogonazo

Tiene forma de cristal
Parece un cristal
Junto al componente esta la "X" simbolo del cristal
Pero yo no me convenso (Hoy amaneci cabezudo)

Que problema estas teniendo ?, los cristales es raro que fallen, salvo roturas fisicas, patas cortadas, Etc.


----------



## danimanza

el problema que tengo es que al activar el circuito este se para al cabo de un par de segundos, en vez de pararse cuando el siguiente sensor deberia pararlo.
Es similar a los sensores que se utilizaban el los antiguos mouse de ordenador apra situar el puntero en pantalla.


----------



## NikoEdu

Hola... Muy Buenas Tardes a todos los foreros y expertos en electronica

Bueno estaba arreglando una fuente de poder de computador una Delta DPS - 145PB - 100C ... Algo asi es el modelo... Y bueno estaba y vi que un condensador estaba quemado y ya lo cambie era un tipo lenteja... Y despues probe y no me funciono ... Asi ke segui revisando y me encontre con esto... No se ke componente será... yo supongo que es un fusible pero no toy seguro como toy acostumbrado a ver los otros tipos esos ke tienen el alambrito... Asi ke no tengo la mas minima idea de ke sera... Averiguando por ahi no pude encontrar una respuesta... Espero que aqui si... 

Ah tambien quiero agregar si es ke no se aprecia bien en la imagen... dice T4A 250V tambien otra cosa ke dice* bel*

Adjunto las imagenes ke scanieee del componente


Eso espero respuesta... Muchas Gracias


----------



## hy90

Hola nikoedu,efectivamente es un fusible de 4A 250v,lo puede sustituir por cualquier fusible d ese valor.


saludos


----------



## NikoEdu

hy90 dijo:
			
		

> Hola nikoedu,efectivamente es un fusible de 4A 250v,lo puede sustituir por cualquier fusible d ese valor.
> 
> 
> saludos



Muchas Gracias    Cierren el tema nomas


----------



## Dano

En este foro no se estila cerrar los temas pero podrías editar el título por uno más explicativo, no se, podría ser "Fusible de 4A 250 V"

Saludos


----------



## NikoEdu

Dano dijo:
			
		

> En este foro no se estila cerrar los temas pero podrías editar el título por uno más explicativo, no se, podría ser "Fusible de 4A 250 V"
> 
> Saludos



Ahi creo ke kedo bien    Especificando que ya ta solucionado   

Saludos!


----------



## mati_23

ola 

quiero hacerme una alarma de auto y tengo un problema el IC555 esta caducado solo existen el LM555 el NE555

me compre el NE555

se puede reemplazar el IC555 por un NE555?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El 555 es un circuito integrado muy utíl y conocido, y es fabricado por diferentes empresas, cada una le pone sus propios iniciales, pero siempre ponen el 555.

Si puedes reemplazarlo.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electroaficionado

Es muy probable que donde dijera IC555 querian decir que eso que estaban dibujando era un "Integrated circuit" 555.
Hoy en dia las letras IC se usan para cualquier integrado de un modo medio indiscriminado.
LM o NE te van a andar. Revisa la datasheet si tienes dudas.
Saludos.


----------



## mati_23

buenas noticias puse el NE555 y sono la bocina pero fue aun mi sorpresa cuando toque el pin 4 NO CONECTADO para ke suene y el pin + o el - tambien llamado tierra o GND y se escucho un zumbido de radio FM entremedio de ese zumbido estaba la emisora 90.5 FM ke en chile es radio pudahuel se escuchaba mas o menos la emisora pero por lo menos se escuchaba

segun mi frecuencimetro la frecuencia recibida era de 90.2 MHZ aprox. 

hoy construiré exactamente el diagrama completo para ke lo vean


----------



## petruxx

buenas soy nuevo aqui, he desmontado el cuentakilom. de un mitsubishi que no funcionaba y me he encontrado este pedazo de un componente electrónico, lo que no se es que es, creo que puede ser un condensador o un varistor pero no estoy seguro, he ido una tienda de electronica y no me han solucionado nada, haber si por aqui...muchos gracias por adelantado.

ZNR
9K270
S4...


----------



## RmS

Hola! yo me inclinaria mas por un condensador.Creo que tengo alguno que pone znr, porque me suena bastante. Espero ser de ayuda, y perdona si lo que te digo es erroneo! 

SALUDOS!

P.D: de todas formas echale un vistazo a ésto: http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/2240481201/G-Titl/G-1/ZNR14K36.jpg

por ahi he leido que es para evitar ruidos, no se si sera el mismo componente.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Definitivamente es un varistor, la pregunta es cual es su valor.

Según este datasheet, podría entrever que su valor es de 27 voltios. Para estar seguro, tendrías que ver los voltajes asociados a él, en el circuito de donde lo sacaste.

Saludos.


----------



## petruxx

gracias a los dos,sobre todo por la rapidez al responder. deciros que el circuito es de un coche por lo tanto la tension es de 12v. donde podria encontrar este componente? aqui donde vivo ni siquiera saben que es. gracias de nuevo


----------



## Vlad

Hola

Espero me puedan ayudar. Me dieron a reparar un videojuego (hecho en china, no es de extrañarse que se decomponga).
E
l problema era evidentemente que se quemó un transistor, pero el lado que se quemó es presisamente el lado plano (es un transistor pequeño con forma semicircular), por lo cual no se puede leer el codigo que tenia impreso, tampoco esta en la serigrafia del circuito impreso (casualmente es el unico componente que no esta indicado en la impresion de latableta).

Como no tengo tampoco el esquema del circuito no se como puedo identificarlo para comprar el componente en la tienda de electronica.

Por lo que pude notar en el circuto impreso el transistor se conecta directamente al enchufe de 9V DC IN.

tambien noté que faltaban un par de capacitores ceramicos 104, para que sirven y por que lo omitieron?

gracias de antemano.


----------



## Elvic

hola 
Quizá sea una solución, un poco mal vista por algunos expertos jeje..

Pero lo que te propongo es que busques otro vídeojuego igual, que te lo pueda prestar algún vecino o alguien que conozcas, y así sacas el numero de transistor que lleva.

ahora que podrías intentar con transistores comunes como el bc548 , pero tienes que saber que tipo es; podría  ser PNP o NPN eso lo puedes averiguar directamente en la placa checando los voltajes que hay presentes y realizando un diagrama de esa parte del circuito, para que veas que tipo de configuración usa, aunque es mas complicado a veces da resultado .

o si puedes *poner alguna foto* del videojuego  y alguien del foro lo tiene que te pueda ayudar con esa situación 
suerT


----------



## Fogonazo

Si el objeto estaba justo a la entrada de tension de alimentacion, tambien podria ser un fusible con forma de transistor.

Cuantas patas ?


----------



## Jos1957

No sera un regulador de tensión?
Serìa bueno que nos pases una foto y también mas datos sobre el aparato (marca, modelo..).


----------



## Vlad

Hola

Gracias por la ayuda

lo compare con una lupa y creo que la impresion del transistor dice S8050 D331

¿que funcion tiene?
¿Existe algun sustituto de este?
¿que riesgo existe si lo confundo con un S8550?
Lo puedo sustituir con un (NPN) 2N2222A?

gracias


----------



## Jos1957

HE estado buscando el datasheet del S8050 y es extraño pero ese mismo transistor aparece tanto como PNP como NPN.
Quedará a tu cuenta descubrir de cual de los transistores se trata de acuerdo con la disposición en el circuito.

[/img]


----------



## Jos1957

O éste que creo que deber ser el que va por el lugar donde decís que se encuentra:
En cuanto a tu pregunta fíjate que dice que es el complementario del 8550.


----------



## Vlad

Hola

ahora mi duda es que tipo de diodo y de que caracteristicas debe ser?
tambien como debo probar las resistencias (si no connosco el valor de las mismas)?

espero puedan ayudarme, gracias.

adjunto el diagrama del circuito.


----------



## ugi

Hola.quisiera saber si podiais informaciónrmarme sobre que es este componente,
 (¿Es un diodo?
BZW C 227 376B 06.
Y donde podria localizarlo.
Muchisismas gracias.
¡¡¡Adios!


----------



## Jos1957

Podría ser un transistor supresor de transitorios. En qué tipo de circuito está ubicado?


----------



## andresssdj

hola a ver si me pueden ayudar con ese componente que no se lo que es ni el valor, parece una resistencia variable, es asi? que valor les parece, es un circuito indicador de señales de audio

saludos


----------



## mabauti

es un potenciometro de 1 Megahom, no esta del todo bien dibujado el simbolo


----------



## andresssdj

gracias por tu respuesta me sirvio de mucho!
Saludos!


----------



## rilart

Hola amigos

Haber si alguien me puede ayudar, no tengo ni idea de electrónica, pero aun así tengo pensado realizar el primer circuito y para ello creo necesitar los siguientes componentes :

Cables + placa.
4 condensadores ceramicos de 10 micro_faradios que soporten como minimo 16v.
Un condensador electrolitico de 100 nano_faradios.
Un zocalo para el MAX_232.
El Max_232.
Un conector DB_5 (el del puerto del Pc) hembra.

He ido a la tienda de electronica pero me han dicho que hay cosas que estan mal.

Mirando la foto sacais algo en claro, gracias.


----------



## Residente

El conector es un Db 9 macho, no un Db5. Puede que sea eso a lo que se referian los de la tienda.
Ademas esa imagen corresponde a un 233 que no necesita de condensadores.
saludos


----------



## El nombre

Ceramicos de 10 uF ? dondeeeee?
Electrolitico de 100nF? 

Al revessss hombre, al revessss!


----------



## GOYO

He desmontado una camara de fotos olympus que ha dejado de funcionar y he visto el que creo que es el fallo. El problema es que no tengo i idea de electronica pero de me da bien soldar y esas cosas. En las fotos que adjunto se muestra el componente achicharrado, si alguien lo identifica, por favor que me diga lo que es y si puede ser, donde conseguirlo.
Muchisimas gracias de forma anticipada por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## zopilote

Si  no enciende la cámara, esá debe estar en la fuente y da a entender que es un zener de 4.7 V , revisa el transistor que se observa cerca de esté,  si no encuentras el zener en SMD colocale uno axial y lo pruebas.


----------



## gonma000

No se si esta es la seccion correcta para esta pregunta, pero necesito un diodo zener con una tension zener de 5v, cual deberia usar?
Gracias


----------



## pepechip

hola 
Añade esta pagina a tus favoritos, te aseguro que la utilizaras mas de una vez.
http://www.micropik.com/provisional/pag_diodos_zener.htm


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Si no tenes ninguna caracteristica especial, vas a la casa de electronica y decis con tono firme y seguro: " Que hace loquito, dame un zener de 5v 1 amper,"  Seguro te dan lo que necesitas. Saludos

PD: Por lo general si queres 5v pedi 5.1 v


----------



## erdosain9

Hola.  quería saber si existe un componente o conjunto de ellos que pueda detectar el nivel de presión que se ejerce... aunque no sea muy detallista... 
saludos y gracias...
perdonen el lenguaje poco ortodoxo pero desconozco toda terminología adecuada a este tipo de temas.
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Leete este post

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21286.html


----------



## JV

Y como bien indica la tabla que paso pepechip, se usa la potencia, no la corriente. Asi que pides un zener de 5.1V y de la potencia que necesites.

Saludos..


----------



## erdosain9

hola.  en realidad lo que quiero es algo que pueda detectar, por presión, con que fuerza lo estoy apretando y a eso darle un valor... por ejemplo... presiona débil - medio - fuerte....
¿qué necesitaría? saludos


----------



## El nombre

Eso parece que me esplaye contandolo en un polemico y divertido post. Busca "Fuente 5V 1 amperio" en el foro y veras como se calcula. Si no entiendes algo... pos ya sabes.


----------



## juanma

Estoy buscando el reemplazo de unos transistores, BC550 y BC560 que estan en la entrada de un amplificador. Alguna idea?

Otro es un darlington BC617, con encapsulado tipo 2N2222
Saludos


----------



## JV

Del BC617 esta como reemplazo el BC879.

De los otros no los tengo en ningun lado.

Saludos..


----------



## zopilote

Los más comerciales para reemplazarlos son el BC549C y el BC559C y para tu darlinton el BC517 (C517).


----------



## cooperharris

saludos amigos los  reemplasos  son los siguientes:


bc550 :   bc184,bc414,2sc2240,s2c2459

bc560:bc214,bc416, 2sA1136...1137

bc617:  bc875 ,bc877,bc879,bcr50..52.


cualquier  duda  me la  comunicas, espero y te sirva.


----------



## juanma

Muchas gracias!


----------



## shen

Hola me podrian ayudar a identificar este componente, mañana pongo una imagen mejor. saludos y gracias

http://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=12finalhf2.jpg

el que quiero saber que es es el de la derecha de arriba hacia abajo el primero que es parecido a un capacitor pero no lo es


----------



## JV

Y la imagen?


----------



## Daniel.more

JV no la ves? yo si mira es un cuadrado con una x roja en medio....perdona es broma jajaja lo ciento no me pude recistir.....


----------



## Elvis!

..Eso nos pasa por ser tan buenitos!..

Muy buena joda Daniel!

Un saludo!


----------



## shen

hola gente disculpenme es que desde el trabajo no me deja subir archivos, pero lamentablemente me di cuanta tarde, hoy uando llegue a mi casa la posteo la foto


----------



## JV

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> JV no la ves? yo si mira es un cuadrado con una x roja en medio....perdona es broma jajaja lo ciento no me pude recistir.....



Gracioso  :x 

No se veia la imagen cuando entre. En vez de hacer chistes porque no responden que componente es?

shen, el componente es un capacitor variable.

Saludos..


----------



## Daniel.more

JV honbre ya lo sabia era una brooooooma....hay que perdonarme es que estoy de baja laboral por gripe y me aburro.....en vez de molestar voy a contarme los pelos de la nariz...(antes que lo digas  ya lo digo yo...jeje)


----------



## jim_17

Pues si, parece ser eso que dice Jv, te aconsejo tambien que la proxima vez, para que sea mas visual, cojas el paint y le dibujes un circulo rojo al componente, salu2.


----------



## shen

bueno gente ahi esta señalado todo tarde pero bien echo las cosas al final, una pregunta que aplicacion se le da a este componente, otra alguien tiene algo de teoria de tranmision rf?


----------



## Elvis!

*Shen* no tenes alguna imagen un poco mas grande..Una donde solo se vea ese componente..o un poco mas amplificadorda..
Gracias!

Un saludo!


----------



## zopilote

Si no me falla el binocular, diría que que es un condensador trimmer de 3pF a 20pF por el color azul. por lo que deduzco que es un circuito RF.


----------



## pepechip

hola

si yo tanbien diria que es de Rf, ademas si pinchais sobre la imagen para ampliarla podeis observar que la bobina esta realizada sodre la Pcb.


----------



## JV

shen dijo:
			
		

> bueno gente ahi esta señalado todo tarde pero bien echo las cosas al final, una pregunta que aplicacion se le da a este componente, otra alguien tiene algo de teoria de tranmision rf?



En ese circuito forma parte de un circuito resonante tanque o paralelo, que esta formado por una bobina en paralelo con el capacitor variable. Variando la capacidad se cambia la frecuencia de trabajo.


Cuando hablas de teoria de transmisión RF, que tan amplio o tan especifico?


Saludos..


----------



## shen

hola me gustaria algo cortito y consiso pero depende de vos, es para aprender asi que lo que tengas lo voy a leer. saludos y gracias


----------



## shen

gracias por las respuestas aca pongo una imagen mas grande 

http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=92264888hn7.gif


y por favor aver me ayudan con este: ya se que los chiquitos negros son resistencias tmb se como se mide, pero los otros no se que son tiene blanco y cremas?

http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=59539885gz5.gif


----------



## mabauti

si es un trimmer ( condensador variable); los mas comunes son de 3 a 30 pF

 la otra foto , la verdad esta demasiado borrosa


----------



## shen

esta te va mejor no puedo sacarla

http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=57907824gb7.gif


----------



## zopilote

Son imagenes muy difusas, por lo que aprecio que son condensadores SMD (De montaje superficial) y no te puedo decir el valor pues estos vienen sin codigo inscrito, y los tienes que medir con un capacimetro.


----------



## JV

Lo mas probable es que sean capacitores SMD, pero cuidado que las bobinas SMD se ven iguales y no tienen codigo tampoco.


Saludos..


----------



## shen

hola gracias por las respuestas. hay alguna forma de saber que componentes son o solo reconociendolo visualmente?


----------



## Daniel.more

hola,alguien podria ayudarme con este componente....el encapsulado es el TO92 Y LO QUE PONE ESCRITO ES:               AZ431
                                             BZ-A
                                             321BJ

es de una fuente conmutada.....


----------



## Gatxan

Es un TL431. Se trata de un diodo zener ajustable. Búscalo en Google y saldrás de dudas.


----------



## Daniel.more

muchisimas gracias gatxan te devo una...


----------



## JV

Buscando en Google con AZ431 tienes un monton de información. Sere curioso, buscaste antes de preguntar?


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Bue se lo puede tomar como un zener ajustable pero esta un poco lejos..Saludos


----------



## Probe

Buenas
He encontrado este componente en un datasheet y no tengo ni idea de que se trata. Parece un potenciómetro de 1MOhm pero con dos pines solo. Alguien sabe de que se trata?
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## JV

De un potenciometro de 1MOhm.

No hace falta usar los 3 pines, el medio varia contra los extremos.

Saludos..


----------



## pepechip

hola
Aunque en el esquema venga representado de esa manera, tu a la hora de implementarlo deveras de unir la patilla del medio con uno de los extremos.


----------



## JV

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> ... deveras de unir la patilla del medio con uno de los extremos.



Cual es el motivo que deba hacer esa union?


Saludos..


----------



## Guest

si no haces la conexión central a uno de su extremos simplemente tendrás el equivalente a una Resistencia  fija de  1Mohm, en pocas palabras no podrás subir o bajar ese valor y ésa es la funcion del potenciometro


----------



## Probe

Gracias a todos.


----------



## JV

lenvas84 dijo:
			
		

> si no haces la conexión central a uno de su extremos simplemente tendrás el equivalente a una Resistencia  fija de  1Mohm, en pocas palabras no podrás subir o bajar ese valor y ésa es la funcion del potenciometro



Vas a tener una resistencia de 1MOhm si conectas los extremos, si conectas el pin del medio con cualquiera de los extremos la resistencia varia.


Saludos..


----------



## anthony123

Bueno para no abrir temas nuevos, escribo aki en este post! Mi problema es el siguiente, en una placa de control de una lavadora se encuentran 2 componentes de montanje superficial los cuales son identicos, pero uno se quemo y no que es:
Tiene la siguiente nomenclatura: PR4C y en la placa aparece TVS1 y el otro TVS2

Aki les dejo una foto de lo que hablo:


----------



## armaggedon_1757

hola. estuve tratando de reparar la fuente de alimentacion de un equipo de audio hace algunos años, porque no funcionaba el amplificador de audio. ahora me pongo a resoldar unos transistores que habia desoldado , y funciona el amplificador, pero el display del equipo no enciende. (arreglo una cosa , y cago otra) ahora tengo que conseguir reemplazo para 2 transistores cuyos codigos son : B1375T , y D2012T . pero no los consigo y tampoco sus datos , como si no existieran.  
alguien conoce algun reeplazo ? 
gracias


----------



## Eduardo

Busca 2SB1375 y 2SD2012


----------



## armaggedon_1757

muchas gracias eduardo 
ahora espero conseguirlos jaja


----------



## miga

Pues os pongo aqui una imagen por que nose que tipo de componente es este ya que estoy copiando el esquema al livewire y no puedo continuar.







PD: A la izquierda del esquema podeis ver dos Amplificadores operacionales y dentro de ellos pone 1/2. En el livewire lo que yo hize fue poner dos tambien pero me quedaron patillas de sobra. Esta bien lo que hago o debo de cambiar algo?.


----------



## digitalis

Hola,

no son componentes. En el simulador de circuitos PSpice se le denominan 'Connection Bubbles' si mal no recuerdo. Se trata de el borne positivo de la alimentación. Esta representación simboliza la línea de alimentación positiva, lógicamente están todas conectadas entre sí.

Respecto a los amplificador operacionales, las dos patillas que te quedaron de sobra son también de alimentación, en una debes poner otro bubble a Vcc y en otra la masa (gnd) del circuito.

Espero que te solucione la duda.

Un saludo.


----------



## sephirot

Hola, lo que quiere decir es que los amplificador operacionales que usa vienen integrados 2 en cada encapsulado. Si miras las hojas de características del TL072 lo verás claramente. Ten en cuenta, que aunque no lo indique en el esquema, hay que alimentar a estos amplificador, en este caso, entre las patillas 4 y 8 utilizando alimentación simétrica.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano

En las patillas que te sobran se debe conectar la alimentación del operacional. En el esquema que presentas la alimentación fue omitida


----------



## miga

Mirad, asi me ha quedado el esquema. En los Amplificadores operacionales que tendria que poner en cada patilla?.

PD: cuales son lo 'Connection Bubbles' en el livewire?


----------



## digitalis

No conozco este software, pero busca al insertar un componente 'V(+)', '+V', 'VCC' o algo por el estilo.

Como dijimos antes te falta poner las tomas de alimentación en los operacionales, también los bubble.

Saludos.


----------



## miga

Mi duda es, cual corresponde en cada patilla.


----------



## digitalis




----------



## thelscIVRF

si no recuerdo mal en el livewire estan en power supply 
si cuando agregas un ao le das con el boton derecho ---> model- puedes seleccionar el modelo del amplificador. Si este tiene 2 en su interior al poner otro te saldra como 2/2 o 2/4


----------



## DXKAR

Hola

Tengo el problemilla de que se me ha ido un smd a la perdida.

Me gustaria saber la forma de reconocerlo, era de 1mm y negro. En el circuito tenia la funciona de "controlar" el sentido del giro de un motor. Si ponias el smd de un lado, el motor empezaba a girar en un sentido y luego cambiaba al otro sentido, pero si ponias el smd alreves de como estaba, el motor empezaba a girar en el sentido de como terminaba anteriormente. 


Lo que me gustaria saber que es ese SMD, alrededor de la posicion de ese smd perdido, hay otros muchos smd iguales, mismo tamaño y negros, pienso que seran identicos.


----------



## Guest

para saber si todos son iguales tienes que observar la numenclatura (partida de nacimiento) de c/u, si difieren  en su numenclartura estás "fregado"  si son todos iguales es posible ojo dije posible, que el perdido también lo sea.

saludos.

PD:
 si logras conseguirlo lo amarras paqué no se te vaya


----------



## DXKAR

Bien, parecen ser resistencias, ya que he desoldado los que estan alrededor y dan medida en ohmios. Ahora es coger una placa del mismo modelo y hacer la medicion del smd perdido.

Si te digo la verda, es la primera vez que escucho la palabra numenclartura, pero bueno, te refieres a un esquema de los componentes de la placa?


----------



## jomicaro

B-1375 T (T-PNP) reemplazo: 2n-4387, 2n6703, 2sa-473, 2sa-489, A-473, A-489 y A-490.

D-2012 (T-NPN) Reemplazo: 2n-6702, 2n6703, C-2334, C-2516, C-2528, 2sc-1268 R y 2sc-2334.

espero te sirva.


----------



## JV

Las resistencias SMD, al menos en los tamaños normales ya sean 1206 o 0805 tienen el valor impreso, como si fuera el codigo de colores de 3 digitos pero con numeros, por ejemplo 102 para la de 1K.

Nomenclatura se refiere al codigo o numero impreso o indicado en el componente.


Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo

Aqui tienen ambos y valen 0,80 y 0,90 U$ C/U respectivamente

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm


----------



## DXKAR

Si bueno, codigo de colores y digitos en smd, pero es que estas...






He desoldado tres de ellas y las he medido, dos me daban una cantidad de ohm exagerada, tenia que poner el polimetro en 2000k para que me dieran valor, la tercera que desolde me daba 1,2ohm.

Que otro componente podria ser?

Como he dicho anteriormente, al darle polraizacion inversa a una de ellas, cambiaba el sentido del giro de dos motores.


----------



## DXKAR

He podido comprobar ese componente SMD, en una placa del mismo modelo.

Me da una resistencia de 3270 ohm. Yo pienso que es una resistencia, pero me gustaria saber de que otro componente se podria tratar.


----------



## jxshg

Adjunto los valores de este tipo de condensador o capacitor de cerámica variable (trimmer).


----------



## pechmano

hola q tal amigos soy estudiante de electronica y tengo pocos dias en este foro

miren lo q pasa esq esoy diseñando una alarma luminosa q al momento q deja de darle la luz

a un foto resistor incluido en ella una bocina se enciende

el problema esq se necesita para el diseño un transistor BJT 2n3055  y me esta siendo mui 

dificil conseguirlo


y quisiera saber si ay algun reemplazo de este transistor


bueno eso es todo compañeros espero y me ayuden



                               gracias


----------



## BUSHELL

Ese transistor tiene mas de 30 años y todavia se consigue, hasta tirado por las calles. Me extraña que no lo consigas. El TIP3055 es casi igual, solo cambia el encapsulado.

En una tienda de electronica que no tengan ese transistor, mejor que se dediquen a otro oficio.


----------



## marcos gutierrez

aca te mando los reemplasos, tip 3055.....tip35.....mj15015,espero que los cosigas


----------



## krit

Las resistencias SMD que yo he visto suelen tener el valor impreso tal como dice JV y los condensadores suelen ser de color marron asi que pudiera tratarse de algun diodo y por eso el polimetro te da unas lecturas raras.

De todas formas resistencias no creo que sean ya que estas no estan polarizadas por lo tanto no debe importan el sentido de colocacion.

Intenta comprobar con el polímetro si son efectivamente diodos.

Por si sirve de algo aqui dejo un fichero interesante sobre el marcaje de SMD's.


----------



## armandolopezmx

si lo pones de un lado,  gira en un sentido, si pones el smd alrevs y gira para el otro sentido,  lo mas seguro es que sea un diodo,  no puede ser resistencia ya que estas notienen polaridad.

yo no se,  mejor dicho nunca he medido los diodos con multimetro analogico,  asi que no se què  resistencia marcan.  desolda uno de esos componentes  midelo con un multimetro digital en funcion de diodos.   con las puntas de un modo  no te debe marcar lectura alguna,  e intercambiado las puntas,  te debe de dar una lectura de alrededor de 0.5 .

los diodos de smd por lo general tambien tienen una rayita blanca ne un extremo indicado que es el catodo.  tambiern puede ser una pequeña zona blanca..  pero en tus fotos no se pueden apreciar.
suerte


----------



## armandolopezmx

krit, muy bueno tu aporte.  actualmetne estoy recopilando  los datos y esquematicos que vienen en los manuales de servicio de los radios ICOM y Kenwood de componentes SMD. ya que lo termine lo subo.

saludos.


----------



## armaggedon_1757

muchas gracias a todos, era uno de los 2sb 1375 que estaba en corto. ya solucione el problema.


----------



## ljl16

Buenas,
 Resulta que tenía problemas con el altavoz central de mi equipo de sonido (DTT2200 5.1 de Creative) y procedí a abrir el bajo. Todo fue bien hasta el paso final, que tiré demasiado quizás y me cargué una especie de potenciómetro. Pone 50K y supongo que para esos valores no será ni una bobina variable (que de paso, no sé si existen) ni tampoco un condensador variable (si ya del orden de F es una locura, KF ya ni te digo).

Adjunto las fotos. Lo curioso es que tiene 6 patas, así que si me pudiesen echar un cable para conseguir este componente y poder repararlo, se agradecería. Además, alguien tiene por ahí un tutorial de cómo en una placa PCB quitar las soldaduras de las 6 patas del componente que está mal y así poner el nuevo?

Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## Guest

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?p=124647

Es un potenciometro vertical doble de 50K con on/off, cascan como panes, y me da que no hay recambio comercial.

Joder con Creative...


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana

se trata de este:

FV-1 :: SPN1001

esta en esta pagina:   http://www.spinsemi.com/products.html

abra algun pic que reemplace a este?


----------



## Fogonazo

Ese es un integrado "aplicado", eso quiere decir que fue diseñado para un propósito especifico.
No es un PIC y reemplazarlo por uno sería extremadamente complicado.

¿ Tu no habias comprado los IC´s para tu rever ?


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana

si pero todabia no le hice la reforma-falta de tiempo-
pero justo vi este integrado y me parecio bueno hacer unas preguntas porque las caracteristicas que tiene estas muy pero muy buenas...la cosa es cuando llegara hasta argentina...


----------



## Eduardo

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> ...o forma de hacer que funcionen,ya que no quiero guardarlos.


? ? ? ?
Son dos transistores de germanio no un circuito complejo.

Las radios usaban el par complementario AC187 y AC188.
Hoy en dia, las unicas aplicaciones donde tiene sentido un transistor de germanio es donde haga falta baja caida entre B-E, que son pocas y se esquivan co operacionales --> tiralos.


----------



## analfabeta

Pueden servirte para armar algun efecto para guitarra eléctrica, o bien venderlos, al menos en donde vivo ya no los encuentras, y te los pueden comprar a buen precio


----------



## Cacho

Buscá el Fuzz Face. 

Es un efecto emblemático de los guitarristas (lo usaba Hendrix, imaginate) y lleva germanios.
Lo más curioso es que DEPENDE de tener transistores de germanio. Con los de silicio no suena bien.
El original lleva los AC128 (si no me acuerdo mal), pero sirve casi cualquiera. El esquema está por todos lados en la red y es más que muy simple. Hasta hay variaciones para hacerlo funcionar con NPN o PNP.

Saludos
Cacho


----------



## electrodan

Podes usarlos como detector-amplificador en un receptor de radio (con un esquema bien simple), los de silicio no sirven por que el umbral es mas alto (como detectores). Yo tenia como 6 de esos de germanio pero no se donde están . 
En resumen no sirven para casi nada.


----------



## juan.uy

hola,
tengo un circuito audioritmico el cual lleva un BT134 600E, pero tengo el problema de que no consigo en ningun local (los vendieron de repente  ) y necesito un reemplazo, en un local me dijieron que podria usar un: 2N6073A│TRIAC  4Arms 400V to-126 o un BT137600│TRIAC  8Arms 600V, pero como mis conocimientos no son muy profundos ops:  quisiera que me den su opinion, desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## AZ81

Son de Germanio y de baja frecuencia, se utilizaban en las etapas de salida y al ser los dos iguales se montaban con transformador, la corriente es de 1A y la tensión de colector de 15V.
Antonio.


----------



## Selkir

Yo también tengo esos mismos transistores (tengo como 12 jeje)
y los pienso utilizar para armar algún pedal tipo el Fuzz Face o inventarme alguno, ya se verá lo que se hace.


Por cierto, ¿alguien tiene sus características? Es que no encuentro su datasheet ni nada por el estilo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> Yo también tengo esos mismos transistores (tengo como 12 jeje)
> y los pienso utilizar para armar algún pedal tipo el Fuzz Face o inventarme alguno, ya se verá lo que se hace.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguien tiene sus características? Es que no encuentro su datasheet ni nada por el estilo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Para pedales con transistores de germanio, el Fuzz Face es el emblema y los Big Muff suenan muy bien. Podés armarte un Ampeg Scrambler, que tiene cierta similitud con el Muff. Fijate, si tenés 12 de esos...
En este topic https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about27812.html  empezamos hablando de una cosa y terminamos hablando de transistores. En fin, la cuestión es que ahí colgué los datasheets de transistores de germanio con nomenclaturas europea y japonesa. Entre esos está el AC188.
Saludos


----------



## lomadelalata

Amigo; ando buscando algun circuito de referencia de un AVR, porque todos los que eh visto lo sellan con resina epoxi, podes publicar el tuyo, si lo tenes documentado, saludos,


----------



## rednaxela

Oye eso depende de como esta dimensionado tu TRIAC, si no necesitas gran presisión puedes utilizar el bt137-600, con lo de presisión me refiero como tu circuito le esta mandando la activación a la compuerta (G) o como el circuito maneja tu corriente de mantenimiento( IH ) y tu corriente de enganche ( IL ), pero lo mas probable es que te funcione igual, una vez yo hice un reemplace un TRIAC de compuerta sensible por un bt137 el cual no es de G sensible y me funcionó bien, y eso que era para un dimmer de contacto, bueno pues prueba no hay de que preocuparce al menos de que hagas un corto jaja


----------



## juan.uy

rednaxela dijo:
			
		

> Oye eso depende de como esta dimensionado tu TRIAC, si no necesitas gran presisión puedes utilizar el bt137-600, con lo de presisión me refiero como tu circuito le esta mandando la activación a la compuerta (G) o como el circuito maneja tu corriente de mantenimiento( IH ) y tu corriente de enganche ( IL ), pero lo mas probable es que te funcione igual, una vez yo hice un reemplace un TRIAC de compuerta sensible por un bt137 el cual no es de G sensible y me funcionó bien, y eso que era para un dimmer de contacto, bueno pues prueba no hay de que preocuparce al menos de que hagas un corto jaja



muchas gracias rednaxela
me sirvió el bt137, listo para cerrar este post


----------



## sephirot

Hola, me gustaría que me ayudaseis a identificar varios componentes en SMD. Dos transistores SMD, cuyas serigrafías son: "3BW 59" y "FDp 29". ¿Cómo se puede saber la capacidad de los consensadores si no tienen serigrafía? ¿Para qué sirven las resistencias que tienen serigrafiado un "0"?

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

- 3B(X) es el BC856 en varias versiones, el 3BW no lo tengo registrado, y menos con un 59. Es probable que sean códigos del fabricante.
- FDp es el BCV26, un Darlington PNP. Otra vez, calculo que el 29 viene del fabricante.
- La capacidad la sabés midiendo el capacitor o, con suerte, leyendo lo que dice en la placa impresa. Buena suerte.
- Las resistencias de 0r son puentes para unir pistas, en general. Hasta donde sé, hay algunas cuestiones específicas en circuitos de radio que se resuelven con una resistencia de esas, pero no te puedo decir mucho de ese tema porque no lo manejo.

Saludos


----------



## sephirot

Hola San_Cacho, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, me ha sido de gran ayuda. He buscado información a partir del BC856 y he descubierto en el datasheet que el 3BW equivale al modelo BC856B, y la 'W' indica que ha sido fabricado en China. ¿Cómo sabías que correspondía a este modelo? ¿Lo miras en una web, tienes unas tablas,...?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Cacho

De nada, Sephirot.

Hay tablas con los códigos de los SMD. La que tengo acá la bajé de una página que está en alemán (de verdad es todo lo que recuerdo de esa página) en la que no entendí prácticamente nada, apenas más que el link de descarga.
Si no encontrás ninguna por ahí, avisame y trato de partir esta para subirla, es un PDF de más de 3 megas.
Acá te dejo el link a uno online (no sé qué tal será, nunca lo usé): http://www.tkb-4u.com/code/smdcode/indexsmdcode.php

Saludos


----------



## sephirot

Gracias de nuevo San Cacho.


----------



## Cacho

De nada, de nuevo


----------



## Chelogc

Saludos camaradas, de hace un tiempo ando buscando un dispositivo electronico que tiene la serie: SKT12/06E si alguien sabe quien es su fabricante o cual seria su reemplazo su ayuda seria muy amplificadora, desde ya les agradezco mucho mil gracias y que Dios los bendiga. Este dispositivo es parte un sistema que activa un  motor


----------



## BBMNet

No puedo estar seguro ya que no aparecen registros específicos en internet pero parece ser un rectificador (diodo) Semikron. Los números indicarían 1200 Volts de tensión inversa máxima. El 06 indicaría una corriente máxima tal vez de 6 amperes pero a veces corresponde a una tabla y pudiera ser otro valor. La E correspondería a la revisión del diseño de la pieza.

Pensaría que su forma es similar a un tornillo con una terminal eléctrica de un lado y la cuerda por el otro.
Si incluye dos terminales en lugar de una entonces es o un SCR o un TRIAC.

Espero que esto te ayude.

Suerte.


----------



## Chelogc

Gracias por tu atensión, ando buscando algo que se asemeje funcionalmente, evidentemente su forma es similar a un tornillo con terminales. Si es un scr o un triac, aun no encuentro con cual podria reemplazar.


----------



## Chico3001

Intenta en esta tienda... se especializan en semiconductores para altas potencias.. 

http://www.chtechnology.com/


----------



## Daoíz

Buenos días, otro tema. Mi circuito es alimentado por una pila de 9Voltios, qué componentes existen en el mercado para saber el estado de la pila? Hy algún componente que me diga cuándo se ha agotado la pila o se está acabando? Para eso debo medir la tensión y con un pequeño circuito detectar que no hay tensión?

Gracias!


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Daoiz,si cuentas con un Tester no es necesario que construyas un ckto.adicional,entonces,selecta tu Tester en medic.de cte.y selecciona  su escala mas alta,las 02 ptas.del tester al neg.y pos.de la pila o bateria a medir,la aguja de un tester analogo o el display,en caso de un tester digital, iran a max.,indicando buena o aceptable o su deflexion sera min.en funcion del estado del elem.medido.


----------



## pepechip

puedes colocar este circuito utilizando un led bicolor.
Con el zener de 7,5V cuando la bateria este por debajo de 8,4V se iluminara el led rojo, a 8,5V el led lucira de color ambar y con tensiones superiores a 8,6V lucira de color verde. 

La tension presente en el led verde es de 2v, mas 0,1v que cae en el transistor en saturacion hace un total de 2,1v. Como el diodo rojo solo necesita 1,8v para iluminarse, he tenido que añadirle en serie un diodo, con lo que necesitara una tension minima de 2,5v.
Por lo tanto en el momento que se ilumine el led verde, provocara el apagado simultaneo del rojo.

Para baterias de otras tensiones solo hay que cambiar el diodo zener por otro cuyo valor sea de 1,5V inferior a la tension de la bateria


----------



## Daoíz

Muchas gracias lo probaré


----------



## Daoíz

Una pregunta, yo quiero que mi pila dure lo máxmo posible, cuanto consume el diseño de pepechip? a lo mejor es peor el remedio que la enfermedad!


----------



## El nombre

No necesariamente. Puedes usar la referencia de pepechip para poner un mosfer y encender un led cuando descienda de cierta tensión.

Usando un transistor tiene una mejor forma de hacerlo y mas barata, ya que se evita el zener. 
colocamdo un divisor de tensión el la base. Dependiendo de la ganacia del tansistor calculas las R para que te encienda el led a la tensión que precies. Colocando una de ellas ajustable lo puedes ir modificando. Con un transistor decente puede consumirte un max de un miliamperio.


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Daoiz,si quieres extraer hasta el ultimo suspiro energetico de una pila o bateria,asociale al ckto.sugerido el ''Joule Thief'',consta tan solo de un Tr.de si.y 02 o 03 elem.asoc. el ckto.esta en: http://www.emanator.demon.co.uk/bigclive/joule.htm  ,pero,si ninguna de las gentiles y generosas sugerencias te convencen,aunadas al tiempo implicito que ello conlleva,alimenta tus sistemas con una fte.variable de 0 al volt.y cte.que estimes necesario y cuyo diseño lo encuentras en esta misma pagina.


----------



## Elvis!

Hola a todos..Bueno este post simplemente es para ayudar a quienes no pueden identificar un determinado transistor para quienes no entienden que dice sobre el transistor o para los que ya no recuerdan los codigos..Espero ser de ayuda para mas de uno 

*Introducción:*

Normalmente mucha gente se hace la pregunta "Tengo un transistor marcado ..., ¿de que tipo es?" 
Para dar solución a esta pregunta aquí tienes una descripción de los códigos de transistores más empleados. 

Un rápido consejo: mira siempre por números conocidos (ej. 723, 6502, etc.) entre el sufijo y el prefijo, y ten cuidado con no confundirlo con la fecha. 

Joint Electron Device Engineering Council (JEDEC) 

Estos toman la forma: 

dígito, letra, número de serie, [sufijo] 

donde la letra es siempre 'N' 

El primer dígito es siempre una unidad menor que el número de patillas, (2 para transistores, no estoy seguro si transistores de 4 patillas tienen 3) excepto para 4N y 5N que están reservados para optoacopladores. 

El número de serie se situa entre el 100 y el 9999 y no dice nada sobre el transistor, salvo su fecha aproximada de introducción. 

El [sufijo] opcional indica la ganancia (hFe) genérica del dispositivo: 

A = ganancia baja
B = ganancia media
C = ganancia alta 

Sin sufijo = cualquier ganancia 

Mira la hoja de características para saber la ganancia exacta del dispositivo. La razón para agrupar la ganacia de forma genérica es que los dispositivos de baja ganacia son bastante más baratos que los de alta ganancia, lo que se traduce en un ahorro para un gran número de usuarios. 

Ejemplos: 2N3819, 2N2221A, 2N904. 

Japanese Industrial Standard (JIS) 

Toman la forma: 

dígito, dos letras, número de serie, [sufijo] 

Nuevamente, el dígito es una unidad menor que el número de patillas. 

Las letras indican el área de aplicación y tipo de dispositivo según el siguiente código: 
SA:     Transistor PNP HF       SB:     Transistor PNP AF
SC:     Transistor NPN HF       SD:     Transistor NPN AF
SE:     Diodos                  SF:     Tiristores
SG:     Dispositivos de disparo SH:     UJT
SJ:     FET/MOSFET de canal-p   SK:     N-channel FET/MOSFET
SM:     Triac                   SQ:     LED
SR:     Rectificadores          SS:     Diodos de señal
ST:     Diodos avalancha        SV:     Varicaps
SZ:     Diodos zener
El número de serie varia entre 10 y 9999. 

El [sufijo] opcional indica que dicho tipo está aprobado para el empleo por varias organizaciones japonesas. 

NOTA:
Desde que el código de los transistores siempre comienza por 2S, este es siempre omitido (en la mayoría de los casos), por ejemplo: un 2SC733 puede estar marcado como C 733. 

Ejemplos: 2SA1187, 2SB646, 2SC733. Pro-electron 

Toman la forma: 

dos letras, [letra], número de serie, [sufijo] 

La primera letra indica el material: 

A = Ge
B = Si
C = GaAs
R = mezcla de materiales. 

No es necesario decir que la gran mayoría de los transistores comienzan por B. 

La segunda letra indica la aplicación del dispositivo: 

A: Diodo RF
B: Variac
C: transistor, AF, pequeña señal
D: transistor, AF, potencia
E: Diodo tunel
F: transistor, HF, pequeña señal
K: Dispositivo de efecto Hall
L: Transistor, HF, potencia
N: Optoacoplador
P: Dispositivo sensible a la radiación
Q: Dispositivo productor de radiación
R: Tiristor, baja potencia
T: Tiristor, potencia
U: Transistor, potencia, conmutación
Y: Rectificador
Z: Zener, o diodo regulador de tensión

La tercera letra indica que el dispositivo está pensado para aplicaciones industriales o profesionales, más que para uso comercial. suele ser una W, X, Y o Z. 

El número de serie varia entre 100 y 9999. 

El sufijo indica la ganacia genérica en grupo, como en los JEDEC. 

Ejemplos: BC108A, BAW68, BF239, BFY51. 

*Otros:* 

Aparte de los tres tipos anteriores los fabricantes casi siempre introducen sus propios tipos, por razones comerciales (ej. para poner su nombre en el código) o para enfatizar que el rango pretenece a una aplicación especializada. 

Los prefijos más comunes son: 

MJ:	Motorolla potencia, cápsula de metal
MJE:	Motorolla potencia, cápsula de plástico
MPS:	Motorolla baja potencia, cápsula de plástico
MRF:	Motorolla HF, VHF y transistores microondas
RCA:	RCA
RCS:	RCS
TIP:	Texas Instruments transistor de potencia (capsula de plástico)
TIPL:	TI transistor de potencia plano
TIS:	TI transistor de pequeña señal (capsula de plástico)
ZT:	Ferranti
ZTX:	Ferranti
Ejemplos: ZTX302, TIP31A, MJE3055, TIS43. 

Muchos fabricantes también producen series a medida para un gran volumen destinado a determinados clientes. Estas series están optimizadas para ser empleadas en una determinada parte de un circuito concreto. 
Normalmente llevan puesto la señal del productor y un número irreconocible. 
A veces cuando una compañía quiebra o termina la producción se libra de estos transistores, los cuales acaban en packs de oferta para aficionados. 

No hay forma de reconocer estos dispositivos, así que solo son utilizables como conductores de LED, buffers, etc, donde el parámetro actual no es importante. Ten cuidado cuando compres. 

Una vez que identifiques tu componente hay que acceder a la hoja de características o libro de equivalencias. 

Página original de Http://www.redeya.com

Un saludo!


----------



## cesartm

Buen aporte, Elvis!

Gracias


----------



## ferr

Hola, 
Por favor ¿me pueden ayudar para saber que componente es el que se muestra en las dos imágenes que adjunto?. Debe cumplir funciones de contador o algo parecido. Tiene dos entradas por la parte inferior y una salida por la parte superior que va a tierra. Gracias.
[/img]


----------



## RaFFa

hola amigo en primer lugar yo creo que deberias especificar un poquito mas.....oj:en que aparato va metido,en que parte de dicho aparato va y demas.


----------



## arubaro22

concuerdo con raffa, aqui se te ayuda pero tu tambien tienes que ayudar aportandi detalles del componente, de otra manera es imposible


----------



## pulpin

pues yo creo que es una bobina de elevacion, la que usan en esos generadores de chispa. Bueno eso parece.


----------



## jorger

Yo creo que también.Se parece a una bobina de stun-gun...


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Esn Proteues al menos la versión 7.4 SP3 estoy buscando el componente que muestra la imagen. ¿Cómo lo llamo?






- También otras cosas, el conector de el Jack 3.5 mm y 2.5 mm.
- Conector de fuente alimentación que tienen los transformadores de 12v, 6v, etc hembla y macho para el PCB y cable. En algunos recargadores de los teléfonos móviles lo tienen.

Saludos.


----------



## mda1961

Muchachos, si quieren mejores TR que los 2N3055H con el miso sonido cálido, no usen MJ15015 porque son de sonido duro, consigan Toshiba u otra marca BUY69 ó 2SC1617 tienen menos temperatura y no hay que tocar nada del circuito, saludos.


----------



## Ardogan

Para los de la imagen lo que hice fué poner en el ISIS un conn-H2 (normal), y luego edito el componente (doble click sobre el mismo) y en PCB Package le escribo a mano TBLOCK-I2 (tiene 200 thou de separación de agujeros).
Si no te gusta ese podés ver los distintos conectores disponibles en el ARES: ícono de "Package Mode" -> Letra "P" en la parte de arriba a la izquierda de la lista de selección.
Ahí se abre una ventana, fijate en la categoría "Connectors", tipo "Through Hole" y fijate el nombre del que más te guste.
Una vez que sabés cual querés volvés al ISIS, doble click sobre el componente (conector) de interés, y escribís en la propiedad "package" el nombre que antes buscaste en el ARES.

Si no encontraste ninguno que te guste vas a tener que editar/crear la huella en el propio ARES, lo que estaba en otro post del que participé hace un tiempo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/parar-resistencias-ares-12257/

Para los otros componentes busca si hay alguna huella que sirva en el ARES, sino a crear se ha dicho!.

Saludos


----------



## rayko

Hola,se me ha roto dos componentes y quisiera reemplazarlos pero no los consigo,quisiera si me podeis decir si sabeis de alguno que se asimile a su caracteristicas,son:
-transistor=04n80c3
-transistor=d3402
Un Saludo.


----------



## DUVAN

Despues de tanto intentar probar una transistor analogo.
 logre diferenciarlos en todas sus clases (pnp,npn,con o sin damper.etc) pero es ahora donde nace la pregunta de como debo probar un transisitor digital tengo entendido que viene con una resistencia interna.
pero la verdad aun no he podido reconocerlos si esta buenos o esta malos.
Quisiera que me colboraran en este caso.
gracias


----------



## Cacho

No existen transistores analógicos y digitales.
Estás hablando de transistores BJT (Bipolar Junction Transistor) o Bipolares y FET (Field Effect Transistor) o de Efecto de Campo.
Buscá información sobre esos tipos (hay mucha en el foro y por la web) y circuitos para probar cada tipo también.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DUVAN dijo:
			
		

> Despues de tanto intentar probar una transisitor analogo.
> logre diferenciarlos en todas sus clases (pnp,npn,con o sin damper.etc) pero es ahora donde nace la pregunta de como debo probar un transisitor digital tengo entendido que viene con una resistencia interna.
> pero la verdad aun no he podido reconocerlos si esta buenos o esta malos.
> Quisiera que me colboraran en este caso.
> gracias[/list]



Transistor digital  

Que pretendes decir con eso? Un MOSFET?

La verdad...es la primera vez en la vida que escucho  que un transistor es *digital*...

Saludos!


----------



## zopilote

Utiliza una punta logica y mide si trabaja en el circuito, pues trabaja como una compuerta digital ya sea inversora o no ( 0 ó 1).


----------



## silfredo jimenez

si te refieres a un transistor con una resistencia interna seguro que es un transistor darlington 
que vienen dos transistores en uno y con un juego de resistencia
mas bien busca la referencia del transistor en http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/ y asi miras como es su configuracion interna para que lo puedas medir


----------



## DUVAN

Quisiera dar gracias a cada uno de ustedes x cada respuesta dada.
pero respecto a este caso quisiera dar muchas explicaciones.
tengo la seguridad de que existen los transistores digitales, no son los darlington ya que estos son dos transistores en serie...
quisiera enviarles un link donde encuentro uno de ellos porfavor consultenlo y espero su respuesta 
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/142022/CYSTEKEC/HBC114ES6R.html

gracias 
Duvan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DUVAN dijo:
			
		

> tengo la seguridad de que existen los transistores digitales, no son los darlington ya que estos son dos transistores en serie...
> quisiera enviarles un link donde encuentro uno de ellos porfavor consultenlo y espero su respuesta
> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/142022/CYSTEKEC/HBC114ES6R.html



Otra vez el maldito marketing metido entre los técnicos!

Duvan, si te fijas el esquema de lo que tiene dentro ese encapsulado, vas a ver que son transistores normales y analógicos (como todos los del planeta) pero que incluyen una resistencia de polarización de base y otra de pull-down para el bloqueo. De digitales no tienen nada! Es mas, la electrónica digital nació como una derivación logica de la electronica analógica, usando las curvas características de los transistores en su "bordes" extremos (saturación y corte), pero te repito NO EXISTEN TRANSISTORES DIGITALES...excepto para los imbéciles de marketing.

Y parta medirlos...es dificil. Lo unico que puedes medir con cierta certeza es si existe o no un cortocircuito entre colector y emisor, pero el hfe no lo podes medir y el estado de las uniones B-E y B-C va a dar algunos resultados raros por la presencia de las resistencias.

Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> .....excepto para los imbéciles de marketing.



jajajajajaja... si... son una amenaza, eso me recordo un chiste de dilbert

Traduccion:

*Titulo:*"Dogbert, Vicepresidente de mercadotecnia"
*Dogbert:* Describe tu producto en terminos tecnicos y yo lo traducire a lenguaje mercadotecnico
*Alice: *Bueno, tiende a sobrecalentarse
*Dogbert: *"El producto mas candente del año!"
*Alice: *Todas las partes son cancerigenos conocidos
*Dogbert: *"Te hace apreciar la vida!"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muy bueno!

Saludos!


----------



## arielfilth

Hola! Al d3402 reemplazalo por un BU4508DX que anda mejor y el SPP04N80C3 es un Mosfet de canal N, tepaso algunos datos.. anda y pedilo asi: Mosfet canal N   Vdss=800V   Id=5A  ..Suerte


----------



## granjeroverde

sorry tengo 1 ecg nte pero no se usarlo  es tamaño guia de telefono y quisiera aprender


----------



## Chico3001

Es simple.. en la parte de atras del libro vienen varias hojas de listados, solo tienes que buscar el dispositivo que quieres sustituir en ese listado y justo al lado aparece un numero que es el equivalente NTE

Despues solo vas al inicio y buscas ese numero NTE para encontrar la pagina de especificaciones donde te dice lo mas importante a saber de ese componente

Este proceso solo funciona para reemplazar un dispositivo por su equivalente NTE, si quieres reemplazar un dispositivo por otro de otra marca el proceso es muy diferente, desafortunadamente solo se puede hacer cuando tienes mucha experiencia, asi que seria mas simple que preguntes en este foro hasta que vayas conociendo tu mismo que componentes pueden ser reemplazados por que componentes y con que ventajas y desventajas


----------



## boximil1

bueno , tampoco para tanto.

mire algunas datasheet , descartando las de fabricantes desconocidos encontre un transistor digital de siemens.
todos smd.

TRANSISTOR DIGITAL:
optimizado para ser usado como on - off.
demasiado chiquito y quizas berreta como para soportar potencia asi que mejor no lo trabajen en la parte lineal.

despues el tema de como probarlo , me extraña sobremanera la pregunta que tantas veces he escuchado y en temas tan diversos, COMO PROBARLO ?

probandolo , que mas.

si sabes en que lo usaras : USALO y ve si funciona, on -off es darle miliamperes en la entrada y ver que maneja una carga a la salida (un led o una lamparita) .

como probar un auto ? te sientas y le das 1 o 2 horas de ida y luego otro tanto de vuelta.

como probar si te gustan las mujeres ? y bueno, te buscas una , haces de todo y ves que se siente y si te gusta .

como probar si los higos son buenos para mover el intestino ? : y bueno, te compras un kilo y te das un atracon, eso si, luego quedate en casa , nada de salir a pasear por sea caso , a mensosque seas de esos liberales que no tienen problemas de hacerlo bajo cualquier arbol.

que mas ?
como probar algo ?
PROBANDOLO !

.y ves vas


----------



## rayko

muchas gracias arielfilth, ya los he pedido,una duda mas,entonces si se estropea un componente y no se tiene el mismo,se puede reemplazar por otro que sea de las mismas caracteristicas,lo unico que hay que tener en cuenta es sus tensiones y corrientes de trabajo o hay que mirar otra cosa mas.
Un Saludo.


----------



## DUVAN

jajajaja...
viendolo desde ese punto de vista es verdad lo que me dice.
si eso es lo que permanentemente hago, pero mi pregunta nace cuando un companero en cierto momento me consulto que, "que criterios tenia para cambiar ese transisitor".


----------



## tiopepe123

Menuda respuesta, tengo un video sharp para reparar y un transistor smd con un marcaje tipo BA,¿como lo pruebo?, me siento encima y lo pongo en marcha, intento hacerle el amor al maltrecho video o le meto un par de higos hasta que esten bien fritos y en su pulpa.

Realmente la pregunta tiene su miga en el mundo de la reparación sin esquemas.

Normalmente estos transistores "digitales" se utilizan para conmutar o separar potenciales (micro a 5V y carga a 12V).

Yo me encontré con una avería con uno de estos bichitos antipaticos que tenia fugas, silenciaba el video.

En este caso es un tema de vision periferica, si marca fugas en la base y no hay ninguna resistencia casi tocandolo puede ser un transistor digital.

No creo que exista un metodo seguro para saber si tiene o no fugas si no dispones del datasheet.
Existen 2 modelos uno con resistencia limitadora y otro con dos resistencia una limitadora y otra de base a emisor.

Aunque parece que estan en des huso, siguen prefiriendo poner la resistencia externa.


----------



## boximil1

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Menuda respuesta, tengo un video sharp para reparar y un transistor smd con un marcaje tipo BA,¿como lo pruebo?, me siento encima y lo pongo en marcha, intento hacerle el amor al maltrecho video o le meto un par de higos hasta que esten bien fritos y en su pulpa.
> 
> .



quizas me sorprendas , ya que siempre es interesante saber cosas nuevas.
pero para mi no se puede probar algo que no se conoce.
probar quiere decir ver si lo que vamos a probar cumple con nuestras espectativas, para ello hay que tener alguna espectativa inicial.

si me dices que tienes un transistor que dice AB y ni sabes como funciona en esa placa , creo que vas medio muerto.

 puedes si, si sabes que es un T. y no otra cosa (hay muchos elementos de 3 patas en electronica) verificar si es un PNP o NPN aunque las patas tengan una disposicion bien retorcida, ahi veras si esta quemado o no.

para medir si se comporta dentro d elos paramentros de buen funcionamiento en frecuencia, si cumple con el beta, si tiene fugas , etc. deberas ahi si hacer alguna prueba especifica, como ya dije:
PROBANDOLO o sea hacer un circuito de prueba que simule o requiera que cumpla con las especificaciones.

respecto de las fugas el tester que tengo en mi casa, en algun sitio creo que media el beta al pulsar y sin pulsar indicaba si habia fugas .

en fin, creo que les estoy dando la explicacion correcta y dedicandole el tiempo necesario como para que me pongas:



			
				tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Menuda respuesta, tengo un video sharp para reparar y un transistor smd con un marcaje tipo BA,¿como lo pruebo?, me siento encima y lo pongo en marcha, intento hacerle el amor al maltrecho video o le meto un par de higos hasta que esten bien fritos y en su pulpa.
> 
> .



supongo que hay testers que miden mas parametros de un T.
pero en verdad no veo inconveniente y menso en uds en hacerse un buen probador casero, hasta creo que les molestaria que les dedique tiempo en hacerlo, por que es demasiado obvio.
anoten que parametros dudan uds y se prueba, la disposicion de los pines , todo .
se prueba PROBANDOLO .
una Rb , una Rc en serie con un led , un pulsador para activar , o una Rb usando un pote para verificar si se comporta lineal, una llave para cambiar alim segun sea npn o pnp .
fugas ? no se de que tipo puede haber , me tendrian que ayudar diciendome .
respuesta en frecuencia ? 
tendrian que atacar al T. con un oscilador y ver en el oRC , si no tienen ORC ...no se , por que para bajas frecuencias va un buzzer asi escuchan , pero altas frecuencias , tendrian que hacer un divisor , eso ....ahi esta, un CI de esos que dividen, a ver .............
el cd4040 o uno que divida mas, .

en fin, creo que en verdad muchos deben optaar por algo mas sencillo:
lo cambian debido a su bajo costo y listo , pero incluso en ese caso saben que estan haciendo ?

PROBANDOLO !

estan usando todo el equipo el cual van a reparar como equip de prueba.

en fin, asi aprendi yo , encantado estoy de leer nuevos conceptos, de verdad, *no me pongas eso que te marque, poneme como es que harias tu .*

saludos


----------



## Daniel.more

hola,alguien podria decirme algo de un component de una fuente cunmutada (la del decodificador del canal plus) el muchacho es el (AP432804AL) me da corto entre dos de sus pines,y con esa referencia no encuentro nada,con ap432 si encuentro que es un shunt de precicion pero no encuenro el datasheet...


----------



## burren

jajajaja vaya creo que si se oye raro eso de digital pero asi les pusieron pero bueno yo me tope con alguno de esos en el tecnologico y lo usamos como driver de unos mosfet y efectivamente hasta donde yo me quede no tienes que batallar en saber si funcionan o no por que este tipo de transistores se usan en saturación entonces puedes alimentar de colector a emisor y activarlo por medio de la base si satura lo mas seguro es que funcione si no esta abierto otra es medir con un  multimetro como cualquier otro solo eso de digital pues a mi por la experiencia que me toco no lo veo mas que como un mero apodo saludos.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Tengo una placa de una lavadora de la serie:
*LB6W240A0*
*B2B6W3901*






http://www.sevi.ee/s99ea2d5334387e467075796154e6b3a4/vi-idoc_edit+i258481

Se quemó creo que es un transistor en SMD, componente superficial. Pone *ST S806* y su web oficial es esta:
http://www.st.com/stonline/index.htm

Pero en buscar no aparece nada de lo que busco.

Se parece algo parecido a esta imagen de abajo. Pero con tres patas abajo y una gorda arriba.





Un cordial saludo.

*EDITO*:





Ver imagen

Recuerdo que en este componente que físicamente es idéntico pone S806 y no se si es un transistor o un regulador de tensión.


----------



## zaiz

Saludos, Meta.  

Se parece a este regulador:






http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/8/0uzr32fcc5ych0637cho90kh7f3y.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## Meta

Buenas.

¿Cómo sabes precisamente el que estoy buscando?

No se que tensión da, hay otros iguales, al menos  saber si es un regulador o transistor me ayuda mucho. En el encapsulado pone* S806*.

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Chico3001

mmmm no encuentro nada como S806, Aparece un S8 como BAT14-099 o BF512

Pero en esta web estan los equivalentes de transistores SMD... tal vez si le echas un vistazo puedas encontrar algo....


http://clivetec.superihost.com/SMD_Codes.htm


----------



## Meta

Es de la empresa ST.


----------



## Chico3001

Mmmm... segun este documento de ST Seria algo como S80 y el 6 seria el año de produccion (2006)

Aun asi no logro encontrar nada en la red...


----------



## Eduardo

En casos de componente SMD desconocido empiezo buscando el datasheet. 
Como bastante seguido me pasa lo mismo que a vos (no encontrar nada), me pongo a buscar en la placa si hay otro igual.

Si lo encuentro, lo saco y mido si es un transistor, un diodo con pines libres o  dos diodos con un punto comun. Si da cualquier cosa, probablemente sea un integrado y estamos en serios problemas 

Si no hay otro igual en la placa, hago la penosa tarea de relevar esa parte del circuito. Si los astros estan de tu lado, se va a poder ver cual es el componente que segun la logica deberia haber. Por lo general son transistores (o diodos) vulgares que se pueden reemplazar por un BCxxx comun mediante artesania en doblado de pines.

Pero las leyes de Murphy siempre estan al acecho....


----------



## Selkir

Hola chicos y chicas!

Os comento:
Un colega me ha pedido que le ayude a reparar una maquina de no se que para plásticos. Mi amigo estuvo mirando como estaba el tema y se encontró con que en una de las placas había un componente quemado.
La verdad que no tengo ni idea de que componente puede ser; tiene 5 patas, pero solo tiene conectadas la 1, 3 y 5. El componente tiene todos los códigos del fabricante rascados.

Os adjunto unos fotos (no las puedo subir de otra manera) para ver si alguien sabe más o menos que componente es y si existe alguno genérico.

http://s3.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_244229624042009095.jpg

http://s3.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_244231024042009096.jpg


Esto me corre un poco de prisa, así que agradecería que se me respondiera cuanto antes.


Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por apurado que estés, si relevaras, al menos parcialmente, la sección del circuito en la que participa ese componente, *tal vez* podríamos deducir de que se trata. Supongo que el componente es eso que se ve de frente en la primer fotografía y que parece estar atornillado a un disipador. Si es ese, es un dispositivo de potencia, pero con cinco patas y solo tres conectadas...hummmm podría ser un transistor, un triac, un par de diodos para rectificación de onda completa con punto medio, etc, etc....

Si pretendes arreglarlo, la unica forma mas o menos cierta de deducir de que cosa se trata...es relevando el circuito, y averiguando que diablos hacía esa plaqueta en la máquina de la que la sacaron.

Y recuerda que la bola de cristal acá no funciona...

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> ...Si pretendes arreglarlo, la unica forma mas o menos cierta de deducir de que cosa se trata...es relevando el circuito, y averiguando que diablos hacía esa plaqueta en la máquina de la que la sacaron.


Esta clarisimo! Se trata de un _no se que para plasticos_ ;-)
Algunos _no se que_ traen un circuito hibrido con IGBT y otros con una radio de FM. Los dos suelen quemarse no se sabe por que.

A modo preventivo, mantene el Rivotril cerca del teclado. ;-)


----------



## Daniel.more

ha,claro no tengo la menor duda,es un silotrofono diferencial,se usa mucho en maquinas de plastico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> A modo preventivo, mantene el Rivotril cerca del teclado. ;-)



Despues del otro día, *me estoy inyectado* las pastillas Rivotril...  
Cuesta...pero pasan....


----------



## tiopepe123

En la placa de circuito impreso debe indicar algo, por ejemplo IC2

Es un componente raro, va ser dificil descubrirlo.

El encapsulado es raro con ganas, os habeis fijado en los laterales, no sera una especie de hibrido o alguna chuleria del fabricante.

El cuerpo es de plastico barato o "ceramico"?


----------



## Selkir

Pues solo pone que U2 y creo que era de plástico barato, porque mi colega me dijo que cuando intento desoldarlo se le deciso enterito.

Bueno, hable con mi colega y me dijo que ya se apañaría él en conseguir el componente.


Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Cuando sepa algo más sobre esta reparación os comentaré.


----------



## micho300

saca un esqu3ma del  circuito y  publicalo en  el foro y  seguro que saco de que se trataba el componente que  buscas,,,,,,repito saca el esquema completo por lo menos de la targeta que muestras y ya  veras que lo sacamos de todos ...no pierads tiempo  empieza ya  solo te tomara   como 15 minutos o menos suerte


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Marca y modelo de la maquina?
Por ahi se consigue el esquema en la web

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## elfutre2

Hola amigos, como están?
necesito su ayuda, esta vez con un circuito de retardo para la activacion de unos transistores en serie, tengo el circuito y necesito activar 4 transistores de abajo hacia arriba en cascada, para llegar finalmente a la carga, el problema es que tengo que dejarlos activados, habia pensado con un 4017, y que puedo usarlo, el problema es uqe tengo uqe dejar el transistor "pegado" una vez activado..se entiende? o sea..que si en la salida 1 del 4017 tengo un pulso, al pasar a la salida 2 y activarme el segundo transistor, el primero tambien quede encendido..existe algun integrado, creo que no son flip-flops, que pueda dejarme cada señal como una memoria? y que lo resetee cuando quiera? la idea es hacer el barrido con el 4017 y que al activar cada salida me la deje en alto.
Saludos, y gracias de antemano


----------



## luisgrillo

este circuito te puede servir si ya tienes el 4017



La salida 1 es la de asta abajo despues cambia a la 2 y por medio del diodo prende tambien al transistor de abajo, la salida 3 igual y 4 tambien.


----------



## elfutre2

Muchas gracias por responder, no se me había ocurrido ese esquema,
el problema es que no se si el 4017 me entrega la corriente necesaria para activar los transistores..estoy usando BUT11A, en serie para manejar una carga de unos 1200 volts (continua)
existe un integrado que por ejemplo le doy un pulso y enciende una salida, y a un nuevo pulso la apaga? con eso soluciono mi problema.
Pulso--->Enciende--->Estado alto
Pulso--->Apaga------>Estado bajo

con eso podría "guardar" los estados de las salidas y listo..
Saludos y gracias otra vez


----------



## luisgrillo

si, con un flip-flop JK se hace el diagrama muy facil,

para que utilizas ese voltage? que es lo que quieres mover o electrocutar ?

yo creo que tendras que aislar con unos optoacopladores, los transistores de potencia de la circuiteria, se mas espesifico en lo que quieres, si tienes un diagrama subelo para ver como te podriamos ayudar con un circuito que se ajuste mejor a lo que quieres


----------



## elfutre2

Aca subo un diagrama, es mas o menos lo que quiero hacer.
como ves, al activar de abajo hacia arriba los transistores, la masa va pasando hacia arriba tambien hasta activar todos y cerrar el circuito de la bobina.
Lo que necesito es controlar las bases de los transistores, en orden de abajo hacia arriba..y esa sería la idea
alguna sugerencia?
saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Te dejo el circuito en Livewire, creo que hace lo que quieres.
Si tienes alguna duda, solo pregunta.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## luisgrillo

OOOhh  creo entonces, lo que intentas hacer es tener un circuito de seguridad que cuando tengas todos los transistores activados, cierres circuito y circule la corriente por la carga.

Yo te recomendaria hacerlo con una compuerta AND. y que te active un relevador o un TRIAC para aislar el alto voltage y evitar algun riesgo de choque electrico. ahorita te subo un circuito para que veas aver si te sirve


----------



## luisgrillo

aqui esta el circuito, en la entrada de la compuerta puedes utilizar el 4017 con los diodos igual que con los transistores.

en la fuente de 1200V la pones de corriente alterna, para eso esta el triac,

OJO: el optoacoplador no es ese, solo que en la libreri de mi circuitmaker no tiene el que debe de ir


tambien te lo mando con relevador.


----------



## elfutre2

gracias por responder.
el problema acá es que la conmutacion se debe hacer mas o menos a 20 hz,
por eso no puedo usar un relevador como indicas, y en realidad lo que quiero hacer es un rele de estado solido, pero que aguante unos 1200 volts.
ya tengo los flip-flop JK como puedo hacer para que me haga lo que mencioné mas arriba?
gracias


----------



## dandany

yo tengo 2 si te ineresan nuevos de los años 70' que me acaban de regalar con esos capacitores hippies  saludos


----------



## centro58

usa los B688 y D718 esos tienen un sonido de alta fidelidad disipan 100w son de alta corriente 
usa cuantos sean necesarios en paralelo   yo los uso con amplificador alimentados con 66v - 0 - 66v x 5 amperes y con parlantes de 4 ohms y no se queman


----------



## mda1961

Probaremos, todo sirve, en mi caso tengo que buscar cuales son los NPN de estos que cometaste, de todas formas no se olviden de los posteados antes por mi, son de horizontal de TV, son de 1000 y 400 voltios respectivamente, gracias y saludos.


----------



## centro58

el D718 es el NPN


----------



## vady

Tengo en mis manos Bpw50 (detector), he buscado información sobre el pero no se si se trata de un fotodiodo o de un fototransistor infrarrojo.

Ayuda por favor.


----------



## sephirot

Hola, por lo que he podido ver se trata de un diodo receptor de infrarrojos.

Saludos.


----------



## alexus

vicha su hoja de datos:

www.datasheet4u.com


----------



## vady

y saben de algun fototransistor infrarrojo? gracias


----------



## alexus

ah en las casas de electronica, a menos de aca venden unos "genericos", que son baratos y andan barbaros, pedi fototransistor nomas, o "parejita infrarroja" jajaja asi los venden aca


----------



## krit

¿Alguien puede echarme una mano?. Necesito identificar el componente adjunto.

Creo que es un transistor pero no estoy seguro.

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## alexus

busca su hoja de datos en caso de que sea compoinente:


www.datasheet4u.com


----------



## Tomasito

No se lee bien la numeración.. Qué dice?

Creo que se llega a leer "9310", pero no pude encontrar ningún transistor con esa numeración...


----------



## alexus

yo tampoco distingo, le da el reflejo...

capaaz qeu alguno de rf, pero si podes, pone una foto mas clara, y si ya encontrastes lo que es comenta...


----------



## Cacho

El "9340" (a mí me parece un _4_ Drix) es, supongo, la fecha de fabricación (año '93, semana 40).

El código del componente está en la fila de arriba, algo con un 205 me parece.
Krit, ¿podés poner una foto donde se vea mejor esa línea?.

Si limpiás la superficie con un algodón con alcohol puede que queden más legibles.


Saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> El "9340" (a mí me parece un _4_ Drix) es, supongo, la fecha de fabricación (año '93, semana 40).


Tenés razón, tendría sentido que sea así.
Ahora me entró la duda, siguen usando esos códigos de Semana/Año de 4 dígitos los fabricantes?



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si limpiás la superficie con un algodón con alcohol puede que queden más legibles.


Me hiciste acordar a una vez que quise limpiar una Válvula de Vacío para ver bien la numeración y la borré por completo, solo con el dedo (Estaba vieja ya la pintura ).
Por suerte en los semiconductores eso no me pasó nunca, además de ser menos viejos, deben ser mejores métodos de serigrafía 


PD: Si la cámara tiene modo de "Macro", usalo. Y fijate de que salga bien en foco el transistor, no siempre acercar la cámara es bueno, a veces hace desastres en la imagen si no está en foco. Puede ser preferible una imagen más chica, pero en foco


----------



## fernandob

y analizar un par de lineas del circuito siempre dice muchisimo.


----------



## krit

Gracias a todos por el interés y por responder tan rápido.
El circuito del que procede no lo tengo, tan solo se que procede de un video según me dijo el compañero de trabajo que me lo dio para intentar identificarlo pero no he sido capaz por mas que lo he mirado incluso con lupa, por eso he recurrido a los expertos del foro.

Ya habia mirado en la red la refrencia 9340 que es la que más clara se pero si como decis corresponde a la feche de fabricación es lógico que no encontrara nada.

Respecto a las fotos no puedo decir que la fotografia sea mi fuerte;por eso hice unas cuantas en modo normal y en modo de acercamiento ha objetos pequeños y he seleccionado las tres mejores pero de donde no hay no se puede sacar. La pieza como habreis visto esta algo rayada y el marcado no es muy bueno que digamos.

Lo que yo veo con la lupa es algo parecido a esto:
-Primera linea        'FR' ( algo que parece un 'O'  o una 'C') y a continuacion '20'
-Segunda linea      (simbolo de un 'diodo')  y a continuación '9340'
-ultima linea          a la izquierda '3O' o '8Q' (a cualquier combinación de estos caracteres)
                              y a la derecha '6T'.

Espero que estos datos os den alguna pista más.

De nuevo gracias por molestarse en leer el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Ahora me entró la duda, siguen usando esos códigos de Semana/Año de 4 dígitos los fabricantes?


Sí que sí... No todos, aunque se siguen usando. Sibajás los datashéets de los transistores (los de potencia por lo menos) de ON, tenés ese código .

De todas formas, si ese código fuera del '93... Tiene 15 años, es más que probable que sea nomás.




			
				DriX dijo:
			
		

> Me hiciste acordar a una vez que quise limpiar una Válvula de Vacío para ver bien la numeración y la borré por completo, solo con el dedo (Estaba vieja ya la pintura ).


      
¡A mí tmbién me tocó hacer eso! Apenas se podía leer el código al final, pero pude... Marche un papelito pegado con el número hasta usarlas.


Saludos


----------



## krit

> Respecto a las fotos no puedo decir que la fotografia sea mi fuerte;por eso hice unas cuantas en modo normal y en modo de acercamiento ha objetos pequeños y he seleccionado las tres mejores pero de donde no hay no se puede sacar. La pieza como habreis visto esta algo rayada y el marcado no es muy bueno que digamos.



He hecho otras fotos y esta es la que ha salido mejor.


----------



## Cacho

krit dijo:
			
		

> -Primera linea        'FR' ( algo que parece un 'O'  o una 'C') y a continuacion '20'
> -Segunda linea      (simbolo de un 'diodo')  y a continuación '9340'...



El símbolo que mencionás es el de International Rectifier (IRF).






En particular, está el IRFRC20PBF. Fijate si no es ese, en D-Pack.

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Sí, definitivamente parece que es marca IR.

Y según este datasheet (página 8): http://images.mercateo.com/pdf/Schuricht/IRFRC_IRFUC20_DATA_E.pdf

Está todo como debería estar. Lo más probable es que sea el IRFRC20PBF como dijo Cacho.



Salu2!


----------



## alexus

se me hace que es un mosfet...


----------



## krit

Tiene toda la pinta de ser el que decis. Se lo dire a mi compañaro a ver si lo consigue.

Gracias a todos por investigar. Os debo una.

Saludos.


----------



## alexus

por mi parte no me debes nada...


----------



## AZ81

El RCA3055 es el mismo que el 2N3055.
Antonio.


----------



## akharo

Hola  muy buenas,

Hoy me he decidido a desmotar el ventilador que hacia un par de dias que no funcionaba y he detectado rapidamente el problema,   un componente medio deshecho por temperatura,  el tema es que no se que coj..   es ese componente, me lo miro por todos lados y tiene que ser una medida de seguridad pero no le encuentro la funcion.

Esta instalado justo despues del cable de alimentación como un fusible cualquiera, es mas, si hago un puente y me salto el componente, el ventilador funciona.

Buscando en internet por la numeracion que tiene en el encapsulado "zl-95246235.4  KD11   250V 1A" solo me aparece una pagina en chino !  y no me da ni una pista,
http://www.wzzl.com.cn/show1_biz.asp?bid=365
Alguien me puede hechar luz al asunto plz?    a ver no se me vaya a incendiar el ventilador esta noche con él la casa jajajaja

Gracias


----------



## luchovl2

Hola, parece que es un disyuntor, según el traductor de google.


----------



## algp

Es posible que sea un componente diseñado para abrir el circuito si el ventilador se cae o se encuentra en una posicion que no sea la normal ( por ejemplo echado o de cabeza ). Yo he encontrado componentes que hacen eso en mas de un ventilador.

Y en mas de uno me he encontrado que el ventilador dejo de funcionar al estar ese componente dañado.

No recuerdo en este momento que forma tenian, pero se me ocurre una solucion muy facil. Abre - corta el encapsulado plastico del componente que tienes ( total ya esta malogrado ). Si tiene adentro unos contactos y una pelotita metalica... es lo que te digo.

Si fuera eso, simplemente lo reemplazas con un puente y listo.


----------



## alexus

exacto, es un interruptor de seguridad, como tienen las estufas...

evita las abreviaturas y las "palabrotas"


----------



## santiago

250v 1A es una medida de seguridad es algo asi como un medidor de ángulo si se cae se apaga el ventilador.

saludos


----------



## akharo

Xacto, muchas gracias a todos

Con las explicaciones si parece claro que la "canica metálica fundida al plastico",  en su dia era movil y hacia contacto según el ángulo de inclinación. 250V 1A parece la chicha que aguanta el componente antes de hacer puente.
Nunca lo habia visto y a primera vista no sabia que hacia un cojinete dentro de un fusible de un amperio , juas    ops:  y me mosqueaba el no encontrar ni una pista legible de lo que podia ser.

Bien, parece que la casa de momento se salvará del incendio siempre y cuando NO SE VUELVA A CAER el ventilador  jejejejje


Saludos


----------



## kankh

desarme una bateria de laptop y encontre un componente que no se como se usa, solo se que mide la temperatura pero no se como lo hace, busque en google su codigo s104kf6 y no encontre absolutamente nada, voy a adjuntar un par de fotos para que lo observen


----------



## alexus

una posibilidad:

es un condensador de tantalo, o tantalio no me acuerdo bien.

el valor es 0.1uf, la k es la ttension de trabajo o que el componente soporta y lo otro supongo que sea la tempertaura.

o:

es un termistor de 100k (de esta no estoy seguro). 

eso no tiene polaridad..

espero serte de ayuda y si alguien tiene algun otro comentario hagalo y de ser necesario corrigan lo que escribi!


----------



## Tomasito

Son termistores de kapton.

Osea, sirven para medir la temperatura.

Son como termistores normales, pero tienen un recubrimiento de kapton.

Ojo si desarmás baterías, es muy peligroso hacerlo...

¿Para qué lo querés el componente?


Saludos.


----------



## alexus

tan errado no estaba en mi segunda posibilidad no drix?

el componente  si no entendi mal ESTABA en la bateria, para que no se...

buen dia!


----------



## kankh

ohh    si es un termistor, varia su resitencia con respecto a su temperatura , lo usaria para adaptarlo a un pic16f88 y que la lectura salga por un par de 7 segmentos gracias


----------



## Tomasito

alexus dijo:
			
		

> tan errado no estaba en mi segunda posibilidad no drix?
> 
> el componente  si no entendi mal ESTABA en la bateria, para que no se...
> 
> buen dia!



No, un termistor es. No sé si de 100k o de cuanto, pero termistor es.


Se usan en las baterías de Li-Ion para controlar la temperatura, ya que son muy sensibles a esta.

Y los termistores de kapton son útiles especialmente en lugares de dificil acceso, ya que son bastante finos.


Saludos.


----------



## alexus

ok, acumulando conocimiento!

jajaja


----------



## triac

Hola a todos 
Tengo un problema con un componente y es que no se que es.
No debe ser tan extraño.
El fabricante parece ser ST microelectronic
LLeva serigrafiado: DB3 - C735
Por  favor a ver si alguien me puede decir que es o un equivalente... Graciasss


----------



## sephirot

Parece ser que es un diac

http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/7488/db3.pdf

La parte "C735" parece que ser una referencia que no indica que tipo de componente es, por eso no aparece en el datasheet.

Saludos.


----------



## Vick

Sip...

Es un diac de 32V yo lo he usado en circuitos de dimmers, solo se identifica como DB3:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/D/B/3/DB3.shtml


----------



## triac

Pues todo cuadra porque efectivamente el circuito lleba un triac.
Muchisimas gracias compañeros 
Un saludo


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Es de un balasto electronico para tubos fluoresente de 105W

No funcionaba y al desarmarlo me encontre con una pista a modo de fusible volada y ademas un componente que desconosco que exploto por sus dos costados, investigando un poco encontre que puede ser un capacitor polyester, pero no estoy seguro, sobre lo que queda solo se alcanza a leer "K 25XX" la primera X puede ser un cero, y la segunda una F o una R, no se distinguen por que le faltan los pedacitos.
Adjunto las fotos del componente y el pedasito con la información.

Gracias de antemano

Sebastian


----------



## alexus

y las fotos?

debe de ser un capacitor ceramico...


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Las fotos estan adjuntas, no se como hacer para que se vean.


----------



## alexus

recien me aparecieron!

capacitor ceramico!

valor, averigualo! jaja se partio asi?


----------



## jorger

Pues no,es un condensador de poliéster (véase la hoja de datos).Mira: 

Creo que se trata de tu condensador,no pude ver la hoja de datos porque hoy a internet le ha dado por ir lento  :evil:  :evil: 
Mira a ver: http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/239453/ETC/160475K250R-F.html
Suerte!   
Un saludo


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Acabo de revisar la hoja de datos pero el que aparece ahi es algo distinto.

Seria entonces un capacitor ceramico de 25pf ? puede ser?
Yo estoy acostumbrado a los otros, esos que son naranja y algo mas chicos, estos son asi por que son para alto voltaje no?

Edit: ahora encontre esto: 
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/149862/ETC/K250.html

me voy a volver loco jaja
"Silicon Bilateral Voltage Triggered Switch"
"Applications: ...Fluorescent lighting ignitors"

Pero ahi dice que viene en el packaje de los diodos


----------



## Eduardo

Es un varistor de 250V

Ojo que eso revento por una sobretension de linea --> es muy probable que tengas mas cosas quemadas.

Como el varistor es una proteccion, saca los restos del quemado, limpia el impreso y enchufalo.  Si no anda --> ponete a buscar que mas se quemo.
Al varistor nuevo si queres soldalo al final de todo.


----------



## alexus

estabamos todos errados!

sino me equivoco es una resistencia qeu varia con la tension no?


----------



## pepe alarmas

hola colegas tengo un problema con un osilador americano que es megafono y sirena a la ves y tiene un transistor tipo 2n3055 y no lo consigo por ningun lado me podrian ayudar a encontrar algo similar
el transisto es un 2n1560 y en ninguna casa de electronica consiguen una respuesta o el re-emplazo les agradeseria que me ayudaran con el tema 
desde ya gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

2n1560  transistor PNP es de Ge (germanio), tal vez puedas usar el AD142. Si no lo encuentras usa el MJ2955 que es de Si (silicio), que para sirena no quizás no tendrá problemas, el caso de megafono creo no va a ir muy bien.
Si puede publicar el circuito para tener más información.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tacatomon

A repasar más...

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varistor

Saludos.


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Es un varistor de 250V
> 
> Ojo que eso revento por una sobretension de linea --> es muy probable que tengas mas cosas quemadas.
> 
> Como el varistor es una proteccion, saca los restos del quemado, limpia el impreso y enchufalo.  Si no anda --> ponete a buscar que mas se quemo.
> Al varistor nuevo si queres soldalo al final de todo.



El que sabe, sabe!

Por mi falta de experiencia ni se me habia cruzado por la cabeza que podia ser un varistor, y eso que ya repare un caso practicamente identico en una central de control remoto de un porton, habia reventado pero todavia se veian todas las letras, tambien habia volado el fusible de proteccion, me pregunto si no pasara que se ponen en corto por falla de material, por que en este caso (al igual que en el otro) no se daño nada mas que este componente, solde la pista que se habia volado con un alambre de cobre a modo de fusible y lo probe como me dijiste que haga, funciono a la perfeccion, luego le meti un varistor que encontre en una fuente de alimentacion de una impresora epson que declara "Y2 - 250v ~" y "X1 - 400v ~", supongo que X1 sera el pico maximo que soporta, o eso espero 

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Juan.Espinoza

buenas a todos

me pidieron arreglar un reloj de pared muuuuy antiguo y al abrirlo encontre este componente dando vueltas dentro de la cajita... al parecer es un transistor (por la forma y los pines)

les adjunto las fotos y si alguien sabe que es, que tipo, etc le agradeceria un monton su ayuda

en el lado dice : 

3DG601
80M

o algo asi.. nose entiende muy bien

Saludos
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## Tacatomon

Es un transistor pero de los Viejitos.

Es de cuandi aún los sellaban con resina.

Y el modelo?, No se logra ver,

Saludos


----------



## Juan.Espinoza

asi es tacatomon
dicho reloj debe tener unos 30 o 40 años facilmente por lo que imagino que el mismo transistor no lo voy a encontrar pero si me ayudaras con algun transistor de ahora similar te agradeceria.

esto es lo que sale impreso al costado ... 

3DG601
80M 

algo asi


----------



## Tacatomon

Primero, parece que quieres reparar el reloj o solo es curiosidad... Bueno no importa.

Lo de ley es ver si es NPN o PNP para poder remplazarlo por alguno del mercado ya que conforme a lo que tiene marcado es un completo Misterio.

Para que te apoyes
http://www.electronica2000.com/temas/transis.htm

Saludos.


----------



## aug14

Hola gente del foro, resulta que tengo una plaqueta para desarmar de un equipo de musica, pero resulta que tiene una cajita azul chiquita con la siguiente escritura arriba:  OSA-SH-212DM3  12VDC
                                                                                   5A  50VAC
                                                                                    3A 125V/30VDC       C
                                                                                   EZ  
bueno la cosa es que me gustaria saber que es.muchas gracias.


----------



## lobito

Hola. Es un relé. ¿Es como éste?


----------



## aug14

emm es parecido, nada mas que es azul y tiene las escrituras arriba pero en forma es igual


----------



## Vegetal Digital

cuantas patitas tiene?


----------



## aug14

ya esta gracias vegetal digital, es un rele, gracias igual pero ahora tengo otra duda, tengo un amplificador stereo dice STK4172II, eso para que lo puedo usar?


----------



## Chico3001

si... es un rele... si puedes poner una foto nos vendria perfecto....


----------



## rulkasdj

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-stk4172-17722/

ahi se habla sobre el stk, y tenes un enlace a un amplificador armado con este integrado


----------



## aug14

gracias


----------



## Goluisf

Buenas, os comento. El fin de semana se me cayó el MP3 al suelo. El resultado de la caída fue el mal funcionamiento del aparato. Por el parpadeo del led que lleva (no tiene display) parece que funciona bien pero no se escucha por los auriculares. Tampoco lo detecta el ordenador cuando lo conecto al USB, sin embargo si carga la batería.

El MP3 es bastante caro puesto que es acuático (lo uso al nadar en la piscina) y utiliza la misma entrada para la clavija de los auriculares y conexión/carga al ordenador mediante USB.

Bueno el caso es que lo abrí para ver si se había soltado alguna soldadura con el golpe y me encontré un componente roto. Mis preguntas son: ¿qué demonios es eso que se ha roto?, ¿puede ser la única causa del mal funcionamiento? y ¿Se vende ese componente en tiendas de electrónica?.

Os dejo fotos del aparato.


Vista general





en alta resolución 

Detalle componente roto




en alta resolución

Desde el otro ángulo




en alta resolución

Fotos varias




en alta resolución






en alta resolución






en alta resolución






en alta resolución

La cara oculta




en alta resolución

Muchas gracias de antemano. Sé que solo he posteado para pedir ayuda pero es que mi nivel es tan bajo en comparación con el resto de foreros que todavia no soy capaz de aportar nada mejor que otros.

Un saludo,

Luis


----------



## elosciloscopio

Buff la reparación es casi imposible....
te lo estimabas mucho?


----------



## Goluisf

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Buff la reparación es casi imposible....
> te lo estimabas mucho?



Gracias por responder tan rápido aunque sea con malas noticias.

Hombre, la verdad es que fué un regalo que le hice a mi mujer y me costó cerca de 90€. Como estos dias ella no viene a la piscina lo estoy usando yo con la mala suerte que se me cayó. Todavia no le dije que lo estropeé porque pensaba reponerselo pero fuí a la tienda donde lo compré y ya no lo venden y no sé donde conseguirlo. Bueno, por internet se puede comprar fuera de españa pero no me fio de las compras de cosas electrónicas.

Un saludo.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Goluisf dijo:
			
		

> elosciloscopio dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buff la reparación es casi imposible....
> te lo estimabas mucho?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias por responder tan rápido aunque sea con malas noticias.
> 
> Hombre, la verdad es que fué un regalo que le hice a mi mujer y me costó cerca de 90€. Como estos dias ella no viene a la piscina lo estoy usando yo con la mala suerte que se me cayó. Todavia no le dije que lo estropeé porque pensaba reponerselo pero fuí a la tienda donde lo compré y ya no lo venden y no sé donde conseguirlo. Bueno, por internet se puede comprar fuera de españa pero no me fio de las compras de cosas electrónicas.
> 
> Un saludo.
Hacer clic para expandir...


El problema es que eso que está suelto parece una bobina o algo por el estilo, que la marca lo encarga a medida para ese modelo, y no se vende.

Pero comprale uno mejor a tu mujer, y ya verás como no enfurece


----------



## algp

Tomando en cuenta que segun nos dices el dispositivo usa el mismo conector USB para la salida de audio a los audifonos y tambien para la conexion USB, imagino que lo que se ha quebrado es una bobina de entrada, posiblemente actua como filtro para ruidos de alta frecuencia en modo comun ( solo para la conexion USB, es casi seguro que para frecuencias de audio esa bobina no afecta en nada ).

Es probable que funcione correctamente incluso con un par de puentes y usando cable usb de preferencia no muy largo ( para evitar que el cable capte ruidos ).

Esta bobina de entrada seguramente esta en serie con las señales D+, D- del USB.

Hay 4 puntos en el PCB para la conexion de esa bobina. 2 deben llegar al conector USB ( llamemoslos A y B ), mientras que otros 2 ( podemos llamarlos C y D ) deben ir al circuito. Estando la bobina abierta ( dañada ) con un multimetro deberias poder comporbar cuales son los 2 puntos que van al conector USB.
Entonces la conexion deberia ser ( A-C, B-D ), o ( A-D , B-C ). Hasta donde entiendo si la conexion no es la correcta posiblemente deberia sonar de todas formas, pero creo que la conexion con la PC podria fallar.

Si tienes la posibilidad de reconocer las diferencias entre Izq y Der de algun tema que tengas ahi podrias identificar los lados correctos. Es probable que la conexion correcta sea simplemente "frente a frente".

Por ultimo... ignoro que puede pasar si se usa la conexion USB con las conexiones D+, D- invertidas. No se si eso puede ser "dañino" para el mp3 o no.

Suerte.


----------



## Goluisf

Gracias algp. Investigaré un poco. De todas formas no solo falla la conexión USB, ademas tampoco funciona el audio.

Un saludo


----------



## elosciloscopio

Era un reloj electrónico?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Parece ser un transistor tipo TO-18, la parte metálica que sale del transistor indica el terminal del Emisor, el terminal del medio es la Base.
Prueba el BC548 (NPN) ó BC558 (PNP) que son tipo TO92. Mira los terminales de estos transistores en la hoja de datos (datasheet) (en ambos transistores la base es el terminal (pin) del medio).

Cuál transistor usa (NPN o PNP).
Mira la tierra del circuito, fíjate si está unida al (+) del condensador de filtro de la fuente de alimentación, entonces usa PNP, en caso contrario usa NPN.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## pepez89

hola que tal ando buscando un transistor 2n5458 pero no lo consigo... cual puede ser el mejor reemplaso porque me an dado cantidad pero no se cuanl puede ser lo mas parecid. Gracias


----------



## Goluisf

Bueno, al final quitando la bobina y probando las distintas combinaciones entre los cuatro puntos conseguí que funcionara el audio soldando dos a dos (auricular derecho e izquierdo por separado). El problema ahora es que el PC no detecta al MP3. Probaré a acortar el cable de conexión para ver si así funciona.

Muchas gracias a todos. Sois unos monstruos.

Saludos.


----------



## Ferny

Hola

Si te vas a alguna tienda de electrónica decente (en las tiendas de barrio no lo vas a encontrar) puedes tratar de comprar un par de ferritas de entre 100nH y 1uH y ponerlas en lugar de los puentes que hayas hecho, con eso debería solucionarse si no hay otros problemas... Igual son difíciles de encontrar, pero a veces también vale sustituirlas por una resistencia de valor bajo, de entre 15 y 47 ohmios (las que he visto eran de 27ohm), que eso sí es más sencillo de encontrar pero no está asegurado que vaya a funcionar.

Estos componentes debes pedirlos de montaje SMD, probablemente con un tamaño SMD0805 (es un tamaño estándar, lo pides así y te entienden). Para que te hagas una idea, las resistencias que aparecen en la segunda foto tienen pinta de tener ese tamaño. Si ves que son demasiado grandes, entonces de tamaño SMD0603.

Las ferritas también las puedes encontrar en muchos aparatos electrónicos, por ejemplo en una placa base de un PC, en un TDT, etc., o sea que si tienes "basura electrónica" en casa, igual puedes sacarlas de ahí... Yo de hecho nunca las he comprado, las he sacado de esos sitios  

Un saludo

PD: obviamente si los puentes que has hecho no son paralelos sino que van cruzados uno sobre otro, será algo más difícil soldar eso jejeje... pero con un trocito de cable y algo de maña, se consigue


----------



## Tacatomon

2N5457 
2N5458 
2N5459


http://mit.ocw.universia.net/6.301/...-4772-959A-98C44AB5EBA1/0/2N5459Fairchild.pdf

Esos te pueden servir.

Saludos.


----------



## samarix

Los circuitos integrados SMD no suelen tener grabado el nombre, si no un código de 4 letras que pone el fabricante a su antojo. Mi pregunta es: ¿ conocéis alguna base de datos que relacione los códigos que aparecen impresos en los chips SMD, con su nombre?

Invetigando en internet, a veces los cazo, pero tengo uno que se me resiste es un chip encapsulado en un SOT-23 de 6 patas y como unica marca tiene impreso "R11C", ¿sabeis de que se puede tratar?.


----------



## analfabeta

viendo el smd codebook (www.kipa-bg.com/html/SMD_CODS.pdf) aunque no viene el R11C, todos los códigos con R son transistores, posiblemente sea un transistor


----------



## elosciloscopio

mmmm no me gustan los SMD, pero me parece peligoros, tanto para el MP3 tanto para el ordenador.
Yo intentaria buscar alguna inductancia pequeña o algo de eso


----------



## pepez89

si ne realidad esos 3 no se consugen me dejeron que no se trabajan porque no saben ni de que origen son igual gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

Si te das cuenta, todos esos son "hermanos"

El que mas te podría servir es el 2N5459.

Saludos.


----------



## Ferny

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> mmmm no me gustan los SMD, pero me parece peligoros, tanto para el MP3 tanto para el ordenador.
> Yo intentaria buscar alguna inductancia pequeña o algo de eso



No son peligrosos para nada, requieren un poco más de maña al soldar (necesitará unas pinzas) y nada más, por lo demás son componentes iguales que el resto... yo de hecho los prefiero ya que al final las PCB's quedan más chicas. Lo que pasa es que ahí una inductancia que no sea SMD no va a caber si luego tiene que cerrar el MP3...


----------



## algp

Una cosa importante al momento de buscar reemplazos de tranbsistores es saber la aplicacion.
Dependiendo de la aplicacion o circuito en el cual trabaja el transistor a ser reeemplazado, la eleccion del reemplazo adecuado puede ser mas o menos critica.

En que circuito se usa y en que etapa del circuito?


----------



## Terrywesley

Saludos, mm alguien me puede ayudar a saber que tipo de elemento tengo, esta en un circuito el cual le borraron el nombre del mismo, lo que se es que por conexiónes los pines vendrian siendo de izquierda a derecha Vin Vout GND, y lo mas probable es que sea un regulador de voltaje pero no encuentro uno que tenga las configuiraciones de los pines, agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## tecnogirl

Y si pones una foto ?.... Salu2.


----------



## fernandob

a vos no te gusta trabajar tecnogirl.

tenes que practicar un poco mas telekinesis    

esta noche terry me concentro y te digo que es el componente ese y como se conecta...........


----------



## Chico3001

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> a vos no te gusta trabajar tecnogirl.
> 
> tenes que practicar un poco mas telekinesis
> 
> esta noche terry me concentro y te digo que es el componente ese y como se conecta...........


----------



## elosciloscopio

Sin duda, es un regulador, flta saber como está conectado en el esquema, para saber el tipo y el voltaje.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Me pregunto: ¿Para que borrarle el numero al IC si con un multimetro facilmente se puede deducir que modelo es.

Si tester marca alrededor de 9 voltios de salida. L7809.

Saludos.


----------



## Terrywesley

Terrywesley dijo:
			
		

> Saludos, mm alguien me puede ayudar a saber que tipo de elemento tengo, esta en un circuito el cual le borraron el nombre del mismo, lo que se es que por conexiónes los pines vendrian siendo de izquierda a derecha Vin Vout GND, y lo mas probable es que sea un regulador de voltaje pero no encuentro uno que tenga las configuiraciones de los pines, agradeceria su ayuda



si claro que si puede ser facil con el multimetro lo que pasa es que el circuito tiene un pot, que al irlo variando cambia el voltaje de salidacuando esta al mínimo el pot el voltaje varia desde 4 hasta casi los 10 volts, y cuando esta al maximo el voltaje se mantiene en 4.89


----------



## elosciloscopio

entonces será un regulador variable


----------



## tecnogirl

mi telekinesis esta fallando, asi que Terrywesley: y si nos envias unas fotos ?. salu2.


----------



## fernandob

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Me pregunto: ¿Para que borrarle el numero al IC si con un multimetro facilmente se puede deducir que modelo es.
> 
> Si tester marca alrededor de 9 voltios de salida. L7809.
> 
> Saludos.



tiene su funcion y paso a explicarla:

VOS te mataste diseñando algo .

para que luego venga un salame que no sabe nada de nada y simplemente mira lso codigos y te lo copia.

aunque sea algo bastante logico para un electronico no lo es para un electricista o un aficionado.
simplemente estas reduciendo las posibilidades.

BORREN TODO OOOOOOOO ! cuiden lo suyo


----------



## meche

me parece que se trata del lm723,bajate el datasheet y compara el pin out con tu circuito....


----------



## Terrywesley

si les agradesco su ayuda, pero ya di con el , era un regulador de voltaje, muchas gracias


----------



## tecnogirl

Y la foto ?


----------



## Tacatomon

Y el modelo?


----------



## elosciloscopio

El otro día me dieron un manoslibres antiguo para desguazar, y saqué varios integrados, a los que les habían borrado el número.
Pero con un comporovador de op. amps. identifiqué dos de ellos como 741.
No sé para qué los borran, si lo vas a saber igual.


----------



## Fortivo

wenas a todos, no se porque lo borran por aqui ,si al final se pueden localizar, la unica manera que costaria mucho localizar es un pic y tambien averiguar su contenido, o utilizando la masilla que viene encapsulados los transformadores de lineas de los tv y monitores..

un saludo¡¡


----------



## fernandob

de 10 zapayos que miran esas placas solo 1 lo saca.

si el codigo no lo borran de 10 que intentan 10 lo sacan.

el resultado final satisfactorio es EL PREMIO AL ESFUERZO.
si uds. saben lo suficiente para deducir que es se lo merecen, si no NO .


----------



## jasj_20

Busco reemplazo para transistores de este circuito (amplificador de 50W)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50-w-9290/

transistores

BC639   . este en especial

BC640
MJE350


estuve buscando en google, en los "datasheet", y encontre los valores, pero no los interpreto,


PD:. le agradeceria a quien pueda decirme de cuanto Amperaje  es este "fusibles"
en el mismo circuito dice " Fusibe 2"   "T3A"

imagen de los fusibles


----------



## elosciloscopio

jajaja muy buena fernandob


----------



## alexus

quiere decir que te sirve el bc635, el 637 y el 639 que es que tienes tu.

el fusible no sera de 3[A]?


----------



## ivan_mzr

T3A tengo entendido de que la T significa Time Delay y seria un fusible slow blow: quemado lento(asi le dicen aca) de 3A.

Si lo buscas como NTE 382 en las tiendas?


----------



## elosciloscopio

Es de tresamperiot. todos los fusibles que he visto llevan esa T


----------



## jasj_20

Gracias por sacarme de la duda del Fusible...

pero... 

¿Que me dicen de los transistores ?



			
				alexus dijo:
			
		

> quiere decir que te sirve el bc635, el 637 y el 639 que es que tienes tu.



¿Es asi para los otros 2 transistores?

..


----------



## Cacho

Hola Jasj

En ese diseño podés reemplazar los BC639/40 por los BD139/140. Deberían andar sin problemas. Otro posible reemplazo, y diría que mejor que el anterior, es el par MPSA42/92 (ojo con las patas: deberían ser iguales, pero fijate bien).

Para los MJE340/350 podés usar los BD139/140, y aunque estos van a andar te recomiendo ir por unos más duros, algo como los TIP41/42 (de nuevo, ¡cuidado con el patillaje!).

Saludos


----------



## jasj_20

Gracias por tu respuesta



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> En ese diseño podés reemplazar los BC639/40 por los BD139/140. Deberían andar sin problemas. Otro posible reemplazo, y diría que mejor que el anterior, es el par MPSA42/92 (ojo con las patas: deberían ser iguales, pero fijate bien).


La segunda sujerencia creo que es la mejor



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Para los MJE340/350 podés usar los BD139/140, y aunque estos van a andar te recomiendo ir por unos más duros, algo como los TIP41/42 (de nuevo, ¡cuidado con el patillaje!).


creo que mejor voy a segir buscardo los mje340/350

PD:. graciass.

..


----------



## tecnogirl

El borrado de chips es una manera ruda de (C)opyright, mediante el cual el disenador trata de, como dice fernandob, quitar del camino a 9 copiones que se aprovechen de su trabajo. Pero eso tiene un costo a los ojos del consumidor, nadie, aparte del disenador puede reparar el aparato si se da¤a
el componente sin identificacion. Observo que muchos fabricantes de la electronica de consumo (Infinity, Sony, Sangean, etc) no hacen eso, a ellos le interesa que sus productos, que llegan a muchos mercados del mundo, los componentes integrados puedan ser reconocidos para que los tecnicos locales los puedan reparar y que el cliente no vea perder su dinero en el primer daño. Salu2.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Por eso ahora los fabrcantes usan integrados específicos.


----------



## tiopepe123

Solo se rallan es prototipos y pequeñas series, en la gama consumo es muy raro, tienen otors metodos como el retimbrado como e caso del sharp para complicar la vida a los reparadores independientes.

Aunque nternet les ha hecho mucho daño a sus secretitos

Actualmente hay una gran discusion sonbre estos temas de reaparacion, por que los servicios oficiales esconden información, pero en cambio tambien se aprobechan del trabajo de los servios  de reparacion libre.

Gran parte de los integrados rascados son de la serie CD4XXX (cd4001,40106..) unos pocos son operacionales tipo lm324 y solo algunos casos como el de este caso del lm723 son mas raros.


----------



## fernandob

derechos............derechos........
el ser humano en eso es un genio.........de la hipocresia.

cuando le conviene se pone de un lado , cuando no le conviene se pasa al otro rapidito.

quien tiene derechos ?
el que se preocupo en hacerlo o el comodo que no quiere ni hacerlo ni pagar ?
el que estudio o el que no ?

que les parece mejor ?
un mundo donde todos estudian y se respetan.
o un mundo donde solo hay hienas y buitres esperando que otro haga algo para quitarselo ?

un mundo donde yo respeto tu trabajo y tu el mio ?
o un mundo de vagos que se la pasan diciendo que las cosa sson libres, que todos tienen derecho a lo de los demas........pero ellos nunca hacen nada propio .


----------



## TiWAY

Disculpen lo largo del titulo 

A un monitor LCD que tengo se le quemo la fuente, y ningun servicio tecnico lo podia reparar... Por ende lo abri!

Mis pocos, pero suficientes conocimientos tecnicos me sirvieron para encontrar la falla... Una gran mancha negra me ayudo, es cierto.

En resumen, habia un pequeño Diodo o Zener, que habia perdido una patita. Lo unico que tenia anotado era: PGKE 120A.

Googleando lo encontre en muchos catalogos, pero ninguno por ahora de donde vivo (Argentina). Si alquien tiene idea de que puede tratarse, creo que sería muy util...


Gracias.


----------



## yeyo_gato

Pienso que sería una buena idea hacer una lista de los transistores que conozcamos y demás de poner sus equivalentes para el que los tenga que buscar le sea más fácil.... 

*mn100s      ------------------ 2sc4467*
*mp100s      ------------------ 2sa1694*
*fqp50n06    ------------------ rfp50n06*


----------



## Tacatomon

Enlace con datasheet donde pueden encontran remplazo de Tr´s BJT, MosFet´s, diodos, entre otras cosas, por parte de Sanken Electric.

http://www.sanken-ele.co.jp/en/prod/library/pdf/h1-o03ed0-Discon.pdf

Son remplazos para Tr´s SANKEN

Saludos!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970

Aquí una pequeñisima muestra.
Se supone que son 12 páginas, con un poco de tiempo y les pongo las que faltan.

Ojo yeyo_gato, las mayusculas...

k:


----------



## TiWAY

Nadie tiene una idea? Les agradeceria de todo corazon chicos!


----------



## Eduardo

Es seguro que ademas de ese componente tenes *varios mas quemados* y sin circuito ni fotos ni mediciones es dificil acertar telepaticamente cuales son.


----------



## kaká_2008

la verdad que si haria falta que pongas unas fotos por lo menos para pensar un poquito mas cual puede ser la falla y cuales componentes se dañaron...
busque con el nombre del componente que pusiste y no encontre casi nada...


----------



## GABRICACA

hola por lo que entienndo esto parece un fusible de 120voltios ¿esta el dibujo del zener en la placa de circuito impreso?si mandas la marca y modelo del tv te podria ayudar un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon

O es un fusible o es un Zenner... O es un cosito rojo con una franja negra envuelto en cristal...


----------



## jeremy24

una pregunta, como se revisa un varistor?


----------



## narcisolara_21

Xebastian dijo:


> luego le meti un varistor que encontre en una fuente de alimentacion de una impresora epson que declara "Y2 - 250v ~" y "X1 - 400v ~", supongo que X1 sera el pico maximo que soporta, o eso espero


 

Amigo investiga un poco más....

*Ceramic Disc Capacitors, Class X1/Y2 400/250 V (AC), *


----------



## ares

tIWAY, Seria mas facil si subis un par de fotos...


----------



## angelsecop

Buenas,

Necesito el equivalente al componente MAX910CWG, ya que este esta obsoleto.
¿Me podríais echar una mano?. ¿Alguien sabria cual es?. ¿Como busco el equivalente?

Un saludo,


----------



## eqp53

No sé muy bien a qué te refieres. Si con obsoleto te refieres a que ya es imposible de encontrar no es así, pon "MAX910CWG" en Google, lo podrás comprar fácilmente. O te refieres a que sus prestaciones se te han quedado cortas y necesitas un sustituto mejor?.

Un saludo


----------



## angelsecop

Buenas,

En realidad se ha quedado obsoleto hace poco, es decir, todavia puedes comprarlo, pero no siguen fabricando. Por lo que necesitaría un integrado con las mismas caracteristicas. Por mas que busco no veo nada parecido. 

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Que requerimientos necesitas del integrado ?

http://www.analog.com/static/imported-files/data_sheets/ADCMP563_564.pdf
http://www.digchip.com/datasheets/parts/datasheet/321/LM359J.php


----------



## angelsecop

Buenas,

El componentes es un "High-Speed, Threshold-Programmable Voltage Comparator"
El componente tiene un DAC que permite pasar una señal de 8 bits a una de 1 bit, de tal manera que luego se puede comparar con otra señal mediante un comparador. Comparamos una señal con un determinado umbral.
El problema es, que por mucho que busco suelo encuentro comparadores o DAC, pero no esta clase de componente.



Un saludo


----------



## Mr.X

Hola, no se si este es el lugar pero como estan con todo este tema pregunto... estoy reparando un equipo y trae D2493A y B1624A, el 1624 que consigo es muy trucho y se quema a los pocos segundos de funcionamiento.
 Alguien sabe de algun reemplazo que se consiga y ande bien? 
Transistor Darlington de silicio PNP  110V, 6A, 60W, 60MHz, B>5000

 desde ya gracias


----------



## zopilote

Mr.X dijo:


> Hola, no se si este es el lugar pero como estan con todo este tema pregunto... estoy reparando un equipo y trae D2493A y B1624A, el 1624 q consigo es muy trucho y se quema a los pocos segundos de funcionamiento.
> Alguien sabe de algun reemplazo q se consiga y ande bien?
> Transistor Darlington de silicio PNP  110V, 6A, 60W, 60MHz, B>5000
> 
> desde ya gracias



Entiendo la situación,estuve en el mismo predicamento, no conseguia los originales y pedi que me aconsejaran y me dieron estos codigos.
2SB1647  15A
2SB1649  15A
2SB1560  10A
2SB1588  10A
sSB1587   8A
2SB1559   8A
FP1016    8A

 Los cuales la mayoria no los tenian en las tiendas, menos el último con el que provee y resulto andando.

Etolipoz
-------


----------



## Mr.X

Mil gracias zopilote, voy a ver si lo consigo y anda con ese fp1016, me tiene loco ya, los primeros de la lista aparecen en el eca y no los tiene nadie
SLDS


----------



## jorge morales

hola Mr.X, probaras los tip147


----------



## Mr.X

jorge morales dijo:


> hola Mr.X, probaras los tip147


Hola jorge, no probé con ningún reemplazo porque no encontré ninguno de los que me tira el eca, veo que el tip 147 tiene diodo, andará lo mismo?
Transistor Darlington de silicio PNP con diodo supresor integrado
NF/S-L, 100V, 10A, 125W, B>1000     
hoy no pude ir a comprar el FP1016 que me dijo zopilote, el lunes lo voy a comprar a ver si hay y si anda, de ese no tengo ninguna información
 Gracias!!


----------



## jorge morales

hola Mr. X, antes que nada 1000 disculpas por la sugerencia, pero como no mencionaste en los datos del bendito transistor y yo no investigue que contaba con una resistencia, no contaba con el didodo de proteccion, por eso asumi la sugerencia anterior, disculpas otra vez, por aqui te mando el siguiente aporte de sustituto directos de 
este bendito transistor, 2sb1469, 2sb1493, 2sb1557.


----------



## Cacho

Por el diodo no vas a tener ningún problema. Fijate que sólo conduciría si estuviera polarizado al revés el transistor.

El TIP147 se me hace un reemplazo más que bueno para el transistor que necesitás, además de ser fácil de conseguir y barato. La única contra que le veo es que soporta 100Vce contra 110Vce del otro, pero no creo que esté trabajando tan al límite, ¿no?

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Para evitar descompensaciones de ganancia, cambia todos los transistores por el TIP147 y su complementario.


----------



## jorge morales

muchas gracias a los compañeros Cacho y Tacatomon por sus atinados aportes


----------



## Mr.X

Hola, muchas gracias por sus respuestas, entonces me voy a tirar por el tip147 y tip142 que su complementario no? es necesario cambiar los 4 tr o solo los 2 del canal quemado? 
 Saludos
PD: Disculpas por la q... son años de costumbre, voy a intentar sacármela.


----------



## Tacatomon

Para irte seguro, todos. Pero puedes intentar ponerlos y medir la corriente de reposo en ese lado, seguro será diferente al lado contrario.

Y con lo de la "q" en lugar de "que" cuidado, que Jasper siempre anda atento. ejeje.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho

Mr.X dijo:


> es necesario cambiar los 4 tr o solo los 2 del canal quemado?


Si cambiás los cuatro vas a tener dos canales exactamente iguales, pero no es necesario.

Como consejo, medí *en el canal sano* la corriente de reposo (fijate cuánto cae la tensión sobre el par de resistencias de 0,47r/2W en paralelo que están entre los emisores de los TR de potencia y la salida. Primero que nada, debería ser la misma caída en los dos pares.

Bien anotado el dato, cambiá en el quemado el par de transistores y medí la corriente de reposo (igual que antes). Si es igual a la del otro canal, sé feliz, sonreí y dedicate a escuchar si podés notar alguna diferencia entre los canales (no creo que logres oír algo distinto).

Si la corriente no fuera la misma, se ajusta con VR31 o VR32, dependiendo del canal.
Y si escucharas diferencias, entonces cambiá los del otro canal también. Y regulá la corriente de ser necesario.

Saludos


----------



## prugar

Hola
Quiero hacer un control remoto a traves de la  instalacion electrica vin el esaquema y me parece bien pero  tieene un transsistor  de germanio el 2n 109  donde lo consigo o
que reemplazo hay para este bichito. Agradecere la información que me podais brindar


----------



## Fogonazo

Estas buscando un reemplazo para un transistor del año 1955, ¿ No te parece que el esquema que deseas realizar podría estar un poco desactualizado ?


----------



## Tacatomon

Type: 2N109, PNP Germanium   Alloy Junction Transistor                            Manufacturer: RCA, "Radio   Corporation of America"
Year : 7D=April 1957, black version is the first 2N109 and introduced in 1955           Package, Case style: None, TO-40 Metal, black metal was first released
Spec's : Vceo=-25V, Vcbo=-35V,Vebo=-12V, Hfe=65-115, Ic=-150mA, Icbo=7uA, P=165mW, Cobo=60pF





Saludos...

PD: Como todo transistor, supongo que tienes que encontrar uno similar a este en caracteristicas electricas.​


----------



## prugar

En realidad es el unico  esquema que encontre, si alguien tiene algo mejor pues gracias anticipadas

Este es el diagrama

http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=228


----------



## turbojet

Hola, tengo un split de aire acondicionado que no iba y le quité el motor, el caso es que hay una especie de transistor que está partido por la mitad, creo que es un triac pero no estoy seguro. El motor en cuestión es este http://www.fgls.com.cn/e-ProductShow.asp?ArticleID=87

Yo creo que es un triac pero es tan pequeño...

Alguien sabe lo que es?

Un saludo


http://img63.imageshack.us/i/tr1g.jpg/
http://img69.imageshack.us/i/tr2.jpg/
http://img20.imageshack.us/i/tr3x.jpg/


----------



## fedemolinero

Hola amigos del foro, necesitaba una ayudita con un componente electronico q me figura en el archivo y no entiendo q es a lo mejor una palabra de un experto me sacaria de un apuro.

Les dejo las imagenes mas abajo.


y los pdf del circuito por si alguno lo hizo ya, lo saque de videorockola...

Otra pregunta, quisiera saber si puedo sacar de un transformador comun de 2 entradas y dos salidas una fuente partida de 9 x 9 como pide el circuito, ya q no tiene la 3º pata a masa el q yo tengo.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## eLBARDOS

No necesariamente necesites un experto. Tu componente es mas que un *reactificador. *

suerte! saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Tu componente se parece a este. (También podría ser redondo).
Y lo pides en la casa de electrónica como *"Puente rectificador para 1A 200V" *


----------



## fedemolinero

Que salame que soy... se agradece


----------



## medrub

hola, he tenido un problema con una lamapara halogena, la que usan los dentistas, se me a quemado un componente, que por su codigo el cual dice, 6Bs54 y con encapsulado tipo SOT-23, alguien sabe de que se trata?


----------



## CRONOS1970

El SOt-23 es un encapsulado muy chico. ¿Como sabes que se ha quemado?
De seguro esta en un circuito para fuente conmutada.
Puede ser un mosfet.

http://www.electronicafacil.net/encapsulados/SOT-23.html

Una foto vendría bien!!

Click..


----------



## carlosfls

Hola... Bueno yo quiero realizar un Detector de Proximidad Infrarrojo... y en el circuito de este link de abajo me pide unos transistores 2N3904 pero en Steren de la localidad donde vivo no lo venden y necesito un reempazo por si alguien me puede ayudar...

http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/con-robotica/49-detector-de-proximidad-con-foto-transistor.html 

y bueno tambien encontre otro circuito Detector de Proximidad
es este.. http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/ al parecer es mas sencillo... ustedes cual me recomendarian qe realize??

los necesito porqe en la Materia de Control Electrico o Electronica Industrial me encargo el Profesor qe realizemos un proyecto en el cual pongamos en trabajo Fototransistores o Fotoceldas y me gusto este proyecto pero igual no se cual funcione mejor... si alguien ya realizo alguno de estos me podira comentar algo al respecto sobre si hay alguna falla o como mejorarlos por ejemplo para una buena distancia de deteccion... porfavor..

Saludos...


----------



## cerebroo

Hola, creo que tranquilamente puedes usar el BC548, son NPN ambos, y tienen similares caracteristicas. Checa el Datasheet de ambos, y verifica.

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## arrivaellobo

Por un 2N2222 también puedes sustituirlo


----------



## carlosfls

bueno... entonses el 2N3904 puedo sustituirlo por el 2N2222 o por el BC548?


----------



## cerebroo

Si, te recomiendo veas los datasheets de ambos y saques tu conclusion.

Saludos
Cerebro!


----------



## ZedHqX4

Hola, saludos, soy nuevo en el foro. Espero no haber puesto esto en el lugar equivocado, pero no quize abrir un tema nuevo si ya se habia hablado de este amplificador previamente.

Estoy planeando construir el amplificador de 400w que se encuentra en el sitio de "construyasuvideorockola.com", pero tengo problema para encontrar los transistores D1047 y el B817E, despues de revisar sus especificaciones, vi que ambos son complementarios a 140v 12a 60w. Pense en sustituirlos, por otros de caracteristicas similares, pero todos los que puedo conseguir en mi ciudad son a 100v, aunque tienen mayor Amperaje y Watts en sus especificaciones.

Estos son los que encontre para sustituir el B817E, todos a 100V

2N6287                  20A 160W A unos U$7~
MJ15016                15A 180W   U$4~
MJ15023                16A 250W  U$9~
TIP36C                  25A 125W  U$2~

Y para el D1047, tambien todos a 100V:

2N6284        20A 160W  U$9~
MJ15015      15A 180W   U$5~
MJ15022      16A 250W  U$9~
TIP35C        25A 125W  U$2~

La fuente a la que funciona el circuito es -33 0 +33  12A, creen que sirvan de reemplazo alguno de ellos? son los mas similares que pude encontrar. He buscado tanto en el foro como en internet y toda la informacion posible sobre el funcionamiento de los transistores, pero no he encontrado nada que hable del voltaje =(, estoy un poco apretado de capital, asi que si los TIP35 y 36 funcionaran perfectamente, pues excelente jajaja, estoy seguro al 90% que los TIP me sirven, pero como es una es un circuito mas complicado y maneja mas potencia, prefiero asegurarme antes de meter la pata. Tambien menciono, aun si no es importante, que el diodo P600J lo cambie por un MR756 por imposibilidad de encontrar el diodo exacto.

Bueno, muchas gracias por su ayuda, dejo las caracteristicas que se encuentran en la pagina de la tienda por cualquier ayuda que pueda proporcionar.

*2N6284*
Transistor de potencia bipolar Darlington, tipo NPN, Vceo 100 min., Ico 20 A max., hFE 750 min. a 18k max. @ 1 MHz, fT 4,0 MHz min. Pd 160 W @ 25° Celsius, encapsulado metálico TO-224AA (TO-3). Diseñados para salida de audio de alto poder.

*2N6287*
Transistor de potencia bipolar Darlington, tipo PNP, Vceo 100 min., Ico 20 A max., hFE 750 min. a 18k max. @ 1 MHz, fT 4,0 MHz min. Pd 160 W @ 25°s Celsius, encapsulado metálico TO-224AA (TO-3). Diseñados para salida de audio de alto poder.
*
MJ15015*
Transistor de potencia bipolar, tipo NPN, Vceo 120 min., Ico 15 A max., hFE 20 min. a 70 max. @ 1 MHz, fT 1,0 MHz min. Pd 180 W @ 25° Celsius, encapsulado metálico TO-224AA (TO-3). Diseñados para salida de audio de alto poder.

*MJ15016*
Transistor de potencia bipolar, tipo PNP, Vceo 120 min., Ico 15 A max., hFE 20 min. a 70 max. @ 1 MHz, fT 1,0 MHz min. Pd 180 W @ 25° Celsius, encapsulado metálico TO-224AA (TO-3). Diseñados para salida de audio de alto poder.

*MJ15022*
Transistor de potencia bipolar, tipo NPN, Vceo 200 min., Ico 16 A max., hFE 15 min. a 60 max. @ 1 MHz, fT 5,0 MHz min. Pd 250 W @ 25° Celsius, encapsulado metálico TO-224AA (TO-3). Diseñados para salida de audio de alto poder. 

*MJ15023*
Transistor de potencia bipolar, tipo PNP, Vceo 200 min., Ico 16 A max., hFE 15 min. a 60 max. @ 1 MHz, fT 5,0 MHz min. Pd 250 W @ 25° Celsius, encapsulado metálico TO-224AA (TO-3). Diseñados para salida de audio de alto poder. 

*TIP35C*
Transistor de Potencia Bipolar, tipo NPN, Vceo 100 V min, Ico 25 A max., hFE 15 min. 75 max. @ Ic 15 A, fT 3 MHz min., Pd 125 W @ 25° Celsius, encapsulado TO-218. Diseñados para propósito general, salida de audio y switcheo rápido. 

*TIP36C*
Transistor de Potencia Bipolar, tipo PNP, Vceo 100 V min., Ico 25 A max., hFE 15 min. 75 max. @ Ic 15 A, fT 3 MHz min., Pd 125 W @ 25° Celsius, encapsulado TO-218. Diseñados para propósito general, salida de audio y switcheo rápido.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Zed, bienvenido al foro.

El tema no era el correcto, así que lo separé y acá lo dejo.
Por lo demás, el amplificador de CSVRockola es bastante mediocre, sobre todo desde que no te dan el esquema.
Dicen ser 200+200W, cosa difícil de lograr con transistores con 60W de disipación (a menos que uses *muchos*).
Aclarada mi posición personal, sigo.

Los TIP35C/36C son caballitos de batalla y andan muy bien en casi cualquier lado. De todas formas, el transistor a usar dependerá en gran medida de la tensión de alimentación. ¿Con cuántos Volt se alimenta el aparato?

Si es con hasta unos +-40Vcc, entonces andá por los TIP estos, Si fuera más, habría que ver mejor.

Saludos


----------



## ZedHqX4

Ooo ya veo,muchas gracias, entonces si puedo construirlo con lo que puedo conseguir en mi ciudad, excelente, desafortunadamente ya me hiciste dudar si es mejor armar otro.
Ademas vi los costes de fabricacion total y sale mas costoso de lo que habia planeado... creo que mejor construire uno de 100W, ahora solo necesito un circuito que me agrade. O algo no se, por eso deje la electronica hace años, me frusta la escases de componentes.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Cacho

De nada.

Recorré Gran Señal que está lleno de proyectos de 100W que andan muy bien, incluyendo alguno del recordado Luciperrro, de Querétaro también él, y que han armado muchos (y usa los TIP35)

Saludos


----------



## ZedHqX4

si, muchas gracias, ya lo vi, y decidi hacerlo, solo que note que él ya no se conecta, asi que no puedo preguntarle si una fuente de 24v a 5A funcionara bien, o mejor uso dos a 2A conectadas en serie para hacerlo funcionar en estereo, y desafortunadamente llega a las 67 paginas, asi que me tardare en leer todo ese tema un buen par de horas.


----------



## lycanos

Hola a todos, por querer matar el aburrimiento decidi arreglar un control para Tv, encontre cual era el problema es este componente, es un nuevo componente para mi y como tal no se qué nombre tiene y para qué sirve al control, y claro está: como se le compra (algun valor ohmico, voltaje, etc) .
Ay un codigo en la parte delantera: "455E"  y dentro del dibujo del rombito ay este otro codigo: "Jx" agradesco su ayuda 


ATTE: Lycans


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es un resonador cerámico de 455 kHz, típico de casi todos los controles remotos.


----------



## alexus

exacto, no sabia que era resonador, lo tenia como cristal...


----------



## tonterick

Hola queridos amigos de foro de electronica necesito saber si ud me pueden ayudar con unos componentes que no encuentro en donde yo los compro  los cuales son un mosfet y un rectificador doble de alto voltaje ya que no los encuentro y son de una fte de poder de un auto electrico tipo karting pero de niños les dejo el pdf de ambos para ver si me pueden dar una manito con unos reemplazos


----------



## RaFFa

Hola. El equivalente del diodo puede ser perfectamente un BYW51-200.
Te paso un enlace que puede serte util para el reemplazo del mosfet o de cualquier otro.
Un saludo


Transistores Equivalencias


----------



## marmoleda

Hola amigos tengo un gran problema, estoy haciendo el amplificador de 400 watts de construyasuvideorockola... y tengo todo excepto llame a 6 casas de electronica y una de ella distribuidora directa y ninguna tiene los transistores alguien sabe cuales son los reemplazos (para argentina)
el diagrama me pide los siguientes transistores:
d1047,  b817e,  a1015,  tip41c,  tip42c

Al que sepa desde ya mil gracias


----------



## Cacho

No te voy a decir directamente qué transistores podés usar, sino que te voy a hacer trabajar (vas a aprender a buscar reemplazos por vos mismo).

Si no me equivoco, los dos primeros que pusiste son los de potencia, el tercero es uno de baja señal y bajo ruido y los otros dos son los drivers. La buena noticia es que son muy fáciles de reemplazar.

Buscá en la hoja de datos el Vce de cada transistor y la corriente de colector Ic. Poné los datos de cada uno por acá y seguimos.

Saludos


----------



## marmoleda

hola Cacho, jeje gracias por tu respuesta te pareces a mi papa cuando me dice tomate el trabajo de hacerlo sin pedir las cosas faciles .
Me tome el trabajo de buscar sus datasheet, y tambien de buscar bien en la web
y consegui 

El B817D es un optoacoplador, 
y los reemplazos pueden ser 
KB 817 CD-B y KB 817 D-B . 

Y el D 1047 es un transistor NPN de
140 v/12 amper 60 w y sus reemplazos son
2SD 1046 y 2SD 1047 P.

ahora bien espero que no cambien de lugar las patas.. :I porque ya tengo la placa terminada
por ultimo el a1015 el reemplazo es 2N3906. Vos mismo en este foro lo escribiste pero no estoy seguro si las patas van en el mismo orden es decir si tengo que cambiar el pcb por este pnp :Ç 

Por ultimo
la alimentacion de este ampli y como se ve el video me pide un transformador de 33v 0v 33v 11amper 
y eso seria corriente alterna si o si tengo rectificar y parlo a continua porque en el video se ve el transformador conectado directo al ampli.

Ojala me respodas rapido profe. je 
Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Cacho

marmoleda dijo:


> hola Cacho, jeje gracias por tu respuesta te pareces a mi papa cuando me dice tomate el trabajo de hacerlo sin pedir las cosas faciles...


Y tiene razón...


marmoleda dijo:


> El B817D es un optoacoplador...


Mejor buscá de nuevo: Es un transistor de potencia PNP.
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/2530/MOSPEC/2SB817.html


marmoleda dijo:


> Y el D 1047 es un transistor NPN de
> 140 v/12 amper 60 w y sus reemplazos son
> 2SD 1046 y 2SD 1047


 Acá estamos más de acuerdo, pero probablemente no consigas esos transistores muy fácil acá. La nomenclatura japonesa (2Sx...) no se ve mucho en estos lares, es más simple conseguir los yanquis (2N...).

En ambos casos revisá los datasheets de los TIP35C/36C. Si esos no te van bien, mirá los datas de los MJ15003/4 (y preocupate de conseguirlos originales, que los falsos son una basura).
Estos últimos son una cosa increíble, pero vienen en TO3. Ouch.
Ya que esgtás, leé sobre los MJL21193/4 que quizá consigas, pero a precios bastante altos.


marmoleda dijo:


> por ultimo el a1015 el reemplazo es 2N3906. Vos mismo en este foro lo escribiste pero no estoy seguro si las patas van en el mismo orden es decir si tengo que cambiar el pcb por este pnp...


 Mirá vos... Las cosas de las que me entero que dije 
Nunca me acuerdo de cuál es NPN y PNP, pero pueden andar como reemplazo. Si no, revisá los datasheets de los MPSA42/92, que se usan en etapas más grandes y les sobra tensión por todos lados (y se consiguen fácil generalmente). Si las patas no concuerdan (revisá los datasheets) simplemente poné un pedacito de termocontraíble en las que haga falta y doblalas para que queden como deben .
Si Mahoma no va a la montaña, la montaña va a Mahoma.


marmoleda dijo:


> ...y eso seria corriente alterna si o si tengo rectificar y parlo a continua porque en el video se ve el transformador conectado directo al ampli.


No conozco el esquemático del ampli este, así que no puedo opinar. Si tiene el rectificador/filtro integrado en la placa, entonces anda con sólo ponerle alterna.
Si no, rectificá y filtrá antes.

Saludos


----------



## tonterick

Gracias maestro por su buena voluntad, la cosa es la siguiente ;encontre un lugar donde me los importan a pedido me sale algo como 52 dolares y en 2 semanas llegaran a mis manos pero igual se agradece a  RaFFa  por su rapida respuesta 
 Atte 
    tonterick


----------



## DIDOE

Hola ante todo un saludo a todos ya que soy nuevo aqui, ya comento que la idea que tengo de electronica es muy basica y no se si la pregunta va en esta seccion .
  Necesito identificar un componente SMD , esta en la entrada de corriente de una placa base de portatil , por lo que e podido descubrir es un mosfet pero no consigo identificarlo, hay 2 uno esta quemado y el otro es este del cual envio la foto , son iguales los dos , hay un simbolo que parece una P o una A con un circulo alrededor y luego pone 4805 BA5312 , alguien que domine un poco mas sobre SMD y mosfet que me pueda ayudar a identificar el componente .

  Y feliz año a todos.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola DIDOE

Tal vez por el Logotipo sea el del PDF adjunto
Si no, visita e indaga en:

http://www.alldatasheet.com

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DIDOE

No se como as conseguido encontrarlo pero muchisimas gracias , yo e estado buscando en la pagina de rs y en farnell y todo eso pero no conseguia encontrarlo , lo e buscado en Ebay y por la foto k pone el chino debe ser ese 

http://cgi.ebay.es/2PCS-AO4805-Dual...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a5395b235

   los numeros de debajo del chip cambian pero supongo que esos numeros son de la fecha o la remesa o algo asi , mira que e pasado mas de 3 o 4 horas buscando y sabia que debia ser un mofset o algo asi pero no conseguia encontrar nada, un saludo y eres un maquina ja ja .


----------



## Power

Hola a todos tengo una pregunta alguien sabe que es el componente de la foto que adjunto. es de un balastro para luces de xenon les agradezco su ayuda saludos


----------



## pepechip

Hola
Es un descargador gaseoso
http://images.google.es/images?hl=e...or+gaseoso&btnG=Buscar+imágenes&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Litri84

Buenas, les esplico:

Soy electricista y una de las cosas q hacemos es poner en las instalaciones una linea de tomas de corriente para  ordenadores que va conectada a una bateria o SAI  con una potencia y caracteristicas q dependen de la carga de ordenadores q haya.

Instalamos una bateria para unos 4 ordenadores con una potencia de 700watios y lo q paso es que a alguien se le ocurrio enchufar una plancha en la toma de corriente de ordenadores;consecuencia:

se le quemo un componente q estado investigando y es un termistor NTC q creo q es como una especie de sensor q cuando pasa una temperatura debido al consumo q tenga la bateria pues actua y enciende las alarmas de la bateria lo q pasa q como esta quemado no se el valor en ohmios q tiene ni tamaño ni nada porq  solo habia cenizas y poco mas, tambien quemo un condensador q habia al lado pero ese lo sustitui.

Pedi en la tienda un par de de termistores ntcv vamos los dos unicos q tenian uno se quemo directamente y el otro iva bien el aparato pero cuando llevaba unos minutos encendido empezaba a fundirse el estaño o algo asin q esta cerca del componente.

Mi pregunta es:¿ Puedo ponerle una resistencia con una valor alto de ohmios solo para q la maquina haga su funcion? por q yo la bateria la tengo en mi casa y solo voy a tener un pc conectado  o diganme ustedes q puedo hacer. 

Les dejo fotos con  datos,componentes, etc..

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## g.corallo

coincido con pepechip


----------



## g.corallo

el termisor es una resistecia variable y tiene un circuito aparte que hace sonar la alarma lo que tienen los termisores tienen un valor en grados y otro en resistecia lo de poner la resistecia de alto valor estaria un poco mal ya que si quieres que ande bien debes poner unja resistencia baja pero el problema de hacer de esa amnera seria que no sonaria ninguna alarma


saludos.


----------



## Litri84

A que valor te refieres con baja?
Da igual q no suene ninguna alarma solo va estar este pc conectado no va llegar al consumo limite ni por asomo. Gracias.
Es q no se por q los termistores uno se calienta mucho y el otro se quemo del tiron.


----------



## Power

Muchas gracias compañeros un saludo


----------



## TiWAY

La forma era la de un diodo normal, tamaño normal, todo. Negro con la tira gris. Mas tarde subo las fotos. Gracias. Eran de un monitor LCD Acer AL1912 más precisamente de la placa fuente.


----------



## leandrofarina

Cual seria un reemplazo para el IC TEA2025, es de un home theater 2.1 dos satelites (15W + 6W x2 - 4 ohms) que utiliza dos IC TEA2025 en configuración puente, ¿con qué lo reemplazo en caso de no conseguir el mismo?


----------



## DANIEL 38

Hola amigo el remplazo es el KA2206, yo me dedico a reparacion de electrónica, lo he reemplazado y funciona perfectamente.

Saludos.


----------



## leandrofarina

Perfecto!!, gracias Daniel...lo cambio y te cuento como me fue !


----------



## BUSHELL

Aprendiendo a reemplazar..

Encontré esta pàgina:
http://www.reparacionlcd.com/transtandar.php?pageNum_Recordset1=417

Y existe un programa alemán: ECA VRT disk. Se puede instalar y escoger idioma español. Bastante bueno, herramienta muy buena para los técnicos reparadores.
Anexo imágenes. Ronda por ahí. Busquen.


Y ahora que estamos....yo para reemplazar me fijo es en: Vce y la corriente de colector Ic.  Pero a veces, aparece otro dato adicional, que parece importante pero no sé qué es: 50V, 0,8A, 0,625W, *100MHz* (Este lo tomé del BC327). Me refiero a los 100 Mhz. A qué se refieren esos Mhz? Es un plus que tienen algunos?

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Cacho

Lo de la frecuencia es el ancho de banda. Esto está relacionado directamente la frecuencia máxima que pueden manejar antes de que su curva de ganancia se desmorone.

En audio, con unos pocos kHz (digamos 100kHz) alcanza, aunque la mayoría de los transistores que hay en el mercado superan esa barrera cómodamente. Para aplicaciones de radio necesitás transistores más rápidos o se te escapan las frecuencias.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> En audio, con unos pocos kHz (digamos 100kHz) alcanza, aunque la mayoría de los transistores que hay en el mercado superan esa barrera cómodamente...




... para mi que se te fué la mano con los kHz cacho.....
100kHz... creo que recontra sobra, más que estamos hablando de audiofrecuencia. Es mi humilde opinión, corregime si estoy equivocado...

con un transistor que maneje 30 a 40 kHz puff... ya basta,...
(creo que lo máximo que el oído humano puede oir son desde 20hZ hasta 22kHz, tal vez un audiófilo... jajaja...)

saludos!

PD: No sabía eso de las radiofrecuencias, que se necesitan otros transistores, pero era obvio de suponer, ya que las radiofrecuencias comprenden desde algunos kHz hasta unos cuantos MHz...


----------



## Cacho

Las curvas de ganancia van variando de a poco a medida que sube la frecuencia, hasta que se desploman al llegar al límite del ancho de banda.

Si el transistor que usás en audio tiene el límite en 22kHz, entonces es más que muy probable que te enfrentes con un ampli que "no tenga" agudos. Simplemente no hay ganancia suficiente por estar al ladito del límite.
Si en cambio tenés todas las frecuencias dentro de una zona en que las ganancias son más o menos iguales, la respuesta es mucho mejor (uniforme).

Por eso no se recomienda usar nada muy al límite, a menos que sea absolutamente necesario y esté contemplada la eventual diferencia de ganancias.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

Hola buenas,

Abrí una lectora de DVD de portátil y me encontré un componente formado por dos  pequeñas bobinas arrolladas a una pieza de plástico y como nucleo tienen un imán (Es un imán en forma de U).

Es un poco díficil de describir y no tengo cámara de fotos para poder publicar una. Haber si sabeis decirme que componente es con la descripcion que os doy. En principio pensaba que seria un electroiman pero al notar que el nucleo era un imán, me descoloco.

He hecho un dibujito haber si se entiende mejor el concepto. Perdonar mi poco arte dibujando 
La parte gris clara es el nucleo de iman, el rectangulo gris ocuro es otro pequeño iman que encaja en una abertura que tiene la pieza, lo naranja son las bobinas y lo verde representa la pieza donde esta todo montado.

Gracias.
Saludos!
P.D: En cuanto pueda hago fotos.


----------



## Fortivo

hola amigo, donde esta situado tal pieza ? 

un saludo.


----------



## Limbo

> hola amigo, donde esta situado tal pieza ?


Lo desmonte y no me fije en su momento de que era un iman el nucleo, asi que no le di importancia y no me fije donde estaba situado el componente.

Lo sé, no pongo muchas facilidades para identificarlo.

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## Fortivo

mira que he desarmado yo lectoras de dvd,, como 40 lectoras y no recuerdo donde se puede situar una bobina asi ....

conoces la marca del dvd ?


----------



## Limbo

Es de un portatil Toshiba, modelo TS-L632. He de decir que era una lectora/grabadora, lo que dije lectora por costumbre.
Justo ahora me acabo de acordar donde estaba. Estaba conectado a un boton, y éste abria la lectora/grabadora.


----------



## eserock

en algunos telefonos hay una similar pero muy pequeñita y a creo que funciona como un interruptor magnetico, verfifica si el iman es de neodimio, ya que esa seria una pista


----------



## Fogonazo

Puede ser un electroimán de desbloqueo, el imán retiene pegado algo, cuando le mandas tensión a la bobina aparece un campo magnético de polaridad opuesta al del imán por lo que se cancelan entre si, liberando lo que se encontraba retenido.
Esto se emplea también en algunos tipos de relee con memoria.


----------



## Limbo

> en algunos telefonos hay una similar pero muy pequeñita


Éste mide 0,9 x 1,1cm


> verfifica si el iman es de neodimio


Como lo verifico?(que olor tienen?)


> Puede ser un electroimán de desbloqueo, el imán retiene pegado algo, cuando le mandas tensión a la bobina aparece un campo magnético de polaridad opuesta al del imán por lo que se cancelan entre si, liberando lo que se encontraba retenido.
> Esto se emplea también en algunos tipos de relee con memoria.


Lo que dices tiene mucho sentido. Lo que todavia no me cuadra es el pequeño iman rectangular (borde negro en el dibujo de arriba) que tiene. El iman rectangular que os digo se puede sacar de la abertura ejerciendo un poco de presion y mide 1,5 x 3,5mm.


----------



## Fortivo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Puede ser un electroimán de desbloqueo, el imán retiene pegado algo, cuando le mandas tensión a la bobina aparece un campo magnético de polaridad opuesta al del imán por lo que se cancelan entre si, liberando lo que se encontraba retenido.
> Esto se emplea también en algunos tipos de relee con memoria.



puede ser lo que dice fogonazo, eso puede que mantenga la bandeja del dvdrom cerrada, o sea la pega/mantiene atras y por eso siempre esta mantenida nunca se abre hasta que preciones el boton de apertura y crea un campo magnético de polaridad opuesta y se suelta la bandeja y abre.

creo que estamos en lo cierto , gracias fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo

Un dato anecdótico sobre los imanes de neodimio o tierras raras.
*NO* se des-magnetizan, por eso aceptan pulsos magnéticos de polaridad inversa sin "Borrar" el imantado original cosa que si ocurriría con un imán común.

La única forma de que pierdan el campo magnético es calentarlos hasta la temperatura Curie


----------



## Limbo

Interesante, no lo sabia.
Y el iman pequeño de enmedio no se os ocurre para que puede servir?


----------



## alexus

eso va en el pick-up.


----------



## Limbo

> eso va en el pick-up.


¿A que te refieres con pick-up?


----------



## viktor_284

hola quiero saber sobre este transistor creo yo que es, tiene escrito arriba 7533-1, me fui a la electronica con ese numero y los vendedores no saben nada y no me pudieron ayudar, por lo que vi es un encpsulado sot-223 o 89 no estoy seguro, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*2)* *Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos*. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc. 
*3)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡No somos adivinos!* 

¿ De que cosa es ?
¿ Que cosa se supone que hace ?
Foto ¿?


----------



## kaká_2008

hola amigo por lo que averigue ese componente no es un transistor.
es un diodo regulador de voltage.su codigo es 
PZM7.5NB3
7.5V 0.3W zener 
SOT346

saludos y espero que te sirva mi ayuda..


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola viktor_284

Cuando tengas un número de identificación de un semiconductor y no sepas que es, mejor buscalo aqui:

http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=7533-1

es más rapido.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## djshavy

Necesito una ayuda. Tengo un amplificador hecho con un integrado LA4508, pero me hacen falta algunos componentes. Necesito saber si puedo sustituirlos por algun otra referencia o algun otro valor. Adjunto una imagen:



El componente tiene un valor que dice 

H474K
TRACON

Y tambien hay unos mas pequeños con el valor:

2A104K
TRACON

La tarjeta principal dice ser de "Super Woofer Board", con respecto a la alimentación puedo colocarle un trafo de 15??


----------



## antiworldx

si no me confundo... H474K es un capacitor de 470 nanofaradios. y 2A104K es un capacitor de 100 nanofaradios. Compralos en cualquier tienda de electronica con esos valores nominales. Son comunes.


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

He podido hacerle una foto al componente, ¿alguien me confirma que es lo que dijimos?
Otra cosa, que ahora con la foto quizas sabeis para que sirve. Me tiene intrigado la pieza pequeña que se ve enmedio de los dos agujeros, ¿Que es?¿Para que sirve?

Gracias.
Saludos.​


----------



## ERAQUENO

H474K = 470 nanofaradios= .47uF (microfaradios)
2A104K= 100 nanofaradios= .1 uF (microfaradios)
Lo mísmo para complicar más la vida de lo que ya es...!!
otra:
H472K= 470 nanofaradios= .47uF (microfaradios)= 470000pF (picofaradios).

Ese afán de complicarnos tanto la vida, como si ya no tuvieramos suficiente...!!
Es más facil sacar el componente, hacerse el mudo y pasarlo al vendedor en la tienda y encogernos de hombros...


----------



## Cacho

ERAQUENO dijo:


> H47*2*K= 470 nanofaradios= .47uF (microfaradios)= 470000pF (picofaradios).


¿472? Yo diría 474 

Faltó mencionar la "k" que indica la tolerancia del bichito este, es de +-10%. Y en lo posible no compres un capacitor cerámico para reemplazar estos, que son de poliéster. Si llegás a usar un cerámico, asegurate de que soporte la tensión de trabajo o por lo menos los 100V que suelen soportar los "verdes".

Saludos


----------



## ERAQUENO

Si, me equivoqué al escribir... 472= 4700 pF efectivamente. Gracias por la corrección.


----------



## kilermenjose

Tambien se podria usar el 2N3772?? Por aqui tampoco se consigue y en la casa de electronica me dijeron que ese tambien sirve para usarlo..


----------



## Tavo

> me esta siendo mu*Y* dificil conseguirlo



Que raro, este transistor es de lo más común. Hasta en una casa de pesca se consigue! [IRONÍA].

Puff.. reemplazos hay unos cuantos, tal que se podría hacer una lista...

TIP35C
BD243
MJ15015 (este es de más tensión, es el primo mayor )
TIP3055

hay muchos, solo ponete a buscar en los post donde hay amplificadores con este TR y vas a encontrar. Claro, todo depende para que lo vas a usar...

Saludos!
Tavo10.



> En una tienda de electronica que no tengan ese transistor, mejor que se dediquen a otro oficio.



Tal Cual. 

Acá tenés uno polenta. Este drena 20A pico en 140V.

Ahí te dejo el datasheet.

MJ15003

Sacado  de acá.



> Los Toshiba 2N3055 son FALSOS. Toshiba nunca fabricó ese transistor, es más, nunca fabricó ni fabricará transistores que empiecen con 2N, ya que es un fabricante japonés, y si mal no recuerdo, los japoneses empiezan con 2SC.



Tené cuidado, yo también me clavé con [5] 2n3055 *TOSHIBA* y ninguno anduvo.
Saludos.
PD: Los mensajes se fusionan automáticamente...


----------



## Limbo

> Otra cosa, que ahora con la foto quizas sabeis para que sirve. Me tiene intrigado la pieza pequeña que se ve enmedio de los dos agujeros, ¿Que es?¿Para que sirve?


¿Nadie sabe para que es la pieza esa pequeñita?


----------



## elbrujo

No es lo que mueve la optica del laser para enfocar?


----------



## Limbo

> No es lo que mueve la optica del laser para enfocar?


Si es un sistema de bloqueo de la bandeja (Por lo menos asi lo determinamos mas arriba), esta muy lejos como para que interactue con el laser..
No sé, digo yo..


----------



## YASHA

Muy buena la lista que habeis hecho.

Tengo una duda con el ao lm358s -240a   no encuentro su data ya que este tiene 9 pines y los que he encontrado son de 8, sabran algo de este.


----------



## g.corallo

9 pines un integrado??? no existe ese encapsulado seria inregular 5 pines de un lado y 4 del otro


----------



## YASHA

Lo se, peero este es en linea   |||||||||

o no sera un ao.


----------



## jaftsu

Buenas, encontre este tema me parece interesante, alguien que me pueda ayudar con este datasheet no lo encuentro ir428c no se ni siquiera que es?


----------



## Cacho

YASHA dijo:


> Tengo una duda con el ao lm358s -240a   no encuentro su data ya que este tiene 9 pines y los que he encontrado son de 8...


Mhhhh... No he visto versiones tipo peine del 358.

¿Foto?
Y Jaftsu... ¿Foto?

Saludos


Edito: Separé esta parte del tema y la pasé para acá como tema nuevo.


----------



## g.corallo

ahh es tipo un pentawaat o multiwaat o flexiwaat


----------



## Cacho

Debería ser algo así (si es un operacional):



Saludos


----------



## el Paquito

Hola! Pues he desmontado una estufa halógena que no funciona. He testeado el interruptor antivuelco y el de encendido, todo bien. Comienzo a testear cables y el que llega hasta el interruptor de encendido no da continuidad 

Como veo que parte de cable pasa por un '_tubo de tela_', tiro de él y me encuentro con esto escondido en él:

http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/4958/p1060029.jpg

http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/3262/p1060030m.jpg

Y compruebo que, efectivamente, la continuidad se rompe en esa cosa. ¿Alguien sabe qué es eso? ¿Alguna especie de protección por temperatura? ¿Lo podré conseguir en cualquier tienda de electrónica?

Gracias!


----------



## blasidalen

Hola paquito,por lo que puedo apreciar en la foto y si no me equivoco,eso es un diodo,el cual solo conduce la electricidad en un sentido.Debes comprobarlo con el polimetro,en posicion de diodos debe dar un valor de resistencia en un sentido,y en otro no.


----------



## antiworldx

Je! por mi experiencia, puedo asegurar que es un cortador termico. A X temperatura se abre y no vuelve a conducir hasta que baja la temperatura...


----------



## J2C

El Paquito

Eso que has encontrado es un "Fusible Termico", se consigue en tiendas/casas de venta de repuestos para electrodomesticos al menos en Buenos Aires (Argentina), supongo que deberias conseguirlo también.

Tienen dos valores como especificación:

a)  La corriente maxima que soportan expresada en Amper (A), y ...
b)  La temperatura maxima a la cual se abren expresada en °C (Grados Centigrados).

Son usados como protección de las estufas electricas para que ante algun problema de ellas no se prendan fuego. Puedes puentearlo para probar tu estufa, pero NO es conveniente que la uses sin la protección ya que el riesgo ante fallas seria que comienze a incendiarse.

Saludos.                JuanKa.-


----------



## lutiky

hola El Paquito como dice J2C eso es un fusible termico algunas casas de reparacion las quitan, empalman y a otra cosa (cosa que no recomiendo "para algo esta") lom podes comprar en las ferreterias. Otra cosa he reparado varias estufas directmente a las de halogenas las miro por si es el fusible u otra cosa pero si es por las lamparas no te recomiendo que ni te gastes salen mas caras que la estufa misma y cuando le decis el precio de lo que gastaste al dueño de la misma no quieren saber nada por eso te recomiendo sie es el fusible listo cambialo y ya esta pero por las lamparas ni te gastes.
suerte.


----------



## snowmaker

Mi instrucción es de principiante aficionado.
Tengo un mòdulo de comunicacion RS485, en dicha PCB del módulo en la entrada de la linea de comunicación, esta se conexiona con unos condensadores y unos elementos que desconozco su funcion y definicion, estos llevan impresos la siguiente nomenclatura 425GDV o en su substitución BDV63A.
Agradeceria información. Gracias.


----------



## eduardobomber

hola mi nombre es eduardo. bueno les cuento un poco sobre mi consulta, un buen amigo mio, me regalo un amplificador de car audio o mas deberia decir 1/2 amp. que supo tener en su vehiuclo, hasta que despues de dañarlo eh intentar reparalo lo tiro por ahi. bueno este amplificador tiene faltantes:
entrada de señal tipo de rca en "codo"
salidas borneras a "pcb" 
condensadores..
un par de irfz..
y bueno algunas resistencias quemadas..
ah y por ultimo solamente le quedo el chasis que funciona como disipador,. en fin el panorama resulta desalentador. pero bueno como dicen "a caballo regalado.."

de los faltantes pude conseguir casi todo, menos este:


no encontre el datasheet no existe..

y esta señalado en la placa como "gnd"




y por ultimo este "f12c20c" que no lo pude conseguir. aca les dejo el datasheet: http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/2629/MOSPEC/F12C20.html
si alguien sabe cual podria andar..


----------



## Cacho

El 12c20 es un par de diodos rápidos en un encapsulado TO220.
Preguntá en la casa de electrónica cuáles tienen y fijate las características. Lo más importante será la corriente que pueden manejar, porque sería muy raro que no soportaran la tensión.

Es más que obvio que tendrás que revisar la polaridad. Ese (creo) es de cátodo central, así que necesitarás uno igual. No te sirven lo que tengan ánodo central.

Del otro... La verdad que no sé qué sea. No encontré datasheet ni lo vi nunca en un aparato.

Saludos


----------



## eduardobomber

hola cacho; primero gracias por tomarte la molestia de responder. 
bueno seguire buscando a ver si alguno lo conoce. igualmente les agradezco a quienes se toman el tiempo de leer mi consulta. saludos


----------



## manuel trujillo

amigos  una  consulta necesito  fabricar un regulador dc -dc   24-12 v  con consumo de  hasta 6 amperios  la pregunta  es  cual  transistor npn es  el mas  adecuado, intente poner 2 en paralelo pero uno  calienta  mucho mas  que  el otro  que  se  debe hacer  para  que los 2 en paralelo  calienten igual o mejor dicho  para que se distribulla el consumo de  manera pareja  gracias  anticipadamente


----------



## alex1528

porfa me pueden dar un equivalente del transistor 2sd2018 soy nuevo en el foro


----------



## blasidalen

http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=2n3773
este es un buscador de equivalentes,escriben en su buscador y a buscar.sirve pa transistores diodos integrados etc.
salu2

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/
este un buen buscador datassheets.


----------



## tiburon69

Hola Meta,

conseguiste reparar la placa?
Yo tengo el mismo problema. Tras intentar repararle la lavadora a mi madre, decidí comprar la placa (unos 100€).
Tras cambiar la placa estuvo funcionando como un mes y luego se volvió a estropear el mismo componente.

Eres mi salvación antes de tirar la lavadora al contenedor!!!!

muchisimas gracias de antemano.
Un saludo y gracias a los creadores de este foro!


----------



## lu8yom

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en electrónica y no me se todos los componentes. Necesito saber que componente es TL0100 de 8 pines.

Necesito que alguien me de una mano!!!!!!


----------



## tecnogirl

Envia una foto del componente.
Saludos


----------



## lu8yom

Hola a todos. este es el componente

Me tengo que ir a cursar, si alguien me puede ayudarrrrr  se lo agradecería


----------



## tecnogirl

Cassiii. Tomale una foto encima del componente, que se aprecien las marcas que hay sobre la placa alrededor del mismo.
Saludos


----------



## arielfilth

Hola!! Pone una foto del circuito y mirandolo te das cuenta enseguida de que componente es.


----------



## Helminto G.

tiburon69, ya consideraste que quiza no sea la placa el problema?
pe paso algo similar con una lg y resulto que era la bomba de drenado, asi que si la placa se sigue descomponiendo la cosa no va por ese lado, de todos modos espera respuesta para reparar tu actual placa y no caerian mal algunas fotos


----------



## Elvic

electrox dijo:
			
		

> Tiene pinta de transformador



jajajjajaj ; muy buen chiste 

yo pienso mas bien que el TL0100 es un opto-acoplador y sino es un driver para el tranformador que se ve en la fotografía, pero eso es adivinar  , así que mejor busca su hoja de datos 

suerte


----------



## metalflaco

Hola espero que me ayuden, desarme un control de alarma de vehiculo para saber como funciona, tiene un hcs200 que supongo que es el codificador.

De el sale una pata que va a un elemento que su unica referencia aes c1923 c 2y.

Busco en internet y no encuentro nada sobre el, alguien sabe cual es ete componente. si no le alguien sabe alguno lo suficientemente pequeño para meterlo dentro de un control de alarma de vehiculo?


----------



## stivenx

Hola muy buenos dias a todos , hace poco compre un monitor acer 24" pero no tiene salidas Video componente . solo tiene VGA , HDMI y DVI.

quiero hacer lo siguiente convertir un cable DVI y uno de video Componente a DVI - Video Componente necesito ayuda sobre los pines Cual va con cual . 

"Tambien me sirve VGA - Video componente o HDMI - Videocomponente " jejej solo quiero una forma de conectar video componente a mi monitor, con cables que ya tengo a disposicion 

Quiero hacer algo como en la siguiente imagen 







Gracias Porfavor Si pueden ayudarme


----------



## ancens

Hola gente,

tengo un arrancador de batería en el que por error le conecte los polos al revés.

Ahora no enciende, lo he abierto y he encontrado este componente que no tengo ni idea de que es, alguien puede echarme un cable?
http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/1518/100416173751.jpg
Se puede estropear por eso o seria mas posible que fuera algún componente del circuito electrónico? se puede comprobar? 

Nota: no se porqué el fusible no saltó y esta intacto.

un saludo y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Eduardo

ancens dijo:


> Hola gente,
> tengo un arrancador de batería en el que por error le conecte los polos al revés.


 Oh my God! 



> Ahora no enciende, lo he abierto y he encontrado este componente que no tengo ni idea de que es, alguien puede echarme un cable?


 Si, alrededor del cuello   



> Se puede estropear por eso o seria mas posible que fuera algún componente del circuito electrónico? se puede comprobar?
> Nota: no se porqué el fusible no saltó y esta intacto.


La imagen parece ser un pack de tiristores (han puesto los dos en paralelo), mirales el código y salís de dudas con Google.

Ante aberraciones, los tiristores terminan en corto. Como no te saltó ningun fusible lo mas probable es que estén sanos.
El que seguramente pasó a mejor vida es el circuito de control. Y no uno, sino *varios* componentes.


----------



## ancens

muchas gracias por la respuesta.

si, se que es un fallo gordo, pero había poca iluminación para distinguir los bornes.

Miraré los componentes del circuito de control haber que encuentro. 

de nuevo, muchas gracias.


----------



## asterión

Saludos amigos, me he encontrado un par de veces con este componente y no tengo idea de para qué sirve, ni me he topado con una explicación en tooodas las páginas de RF que he visitado desde que me volví un fanático de la radio frecuencia. 
¿Me quitan la ignorancia?


----------



## Electronec

Por la poca definición en la foto, yo diria que es un relé, pero dado que es un circuito de RF lo dudo. Sinembargo por la pegatina de encima podria ser un módulo de múltiples resistencias...no lo tengo muy claro.

Saludos.


----------



## asterión

Si, es raro, me parece recordar que abajo de la pegatina decia por un lado RX y por el otro TX...


----------



## gca

La plaqueta no tiene ninguna nomesclatura?, por ejemplo en las resistencias tenes R.. , en los capacitores C.. , en donde esta ese componente no tiene ninguna sigla?


----------



## Electronec

TX y RX uhmmmm....emisión, recepción, no será la parte del conmutador de habla-ascucha?

Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx

Esa caja negra es una bobina.


----------



## J2C

A573r10m

Supongo que si esa placa es de un teléfono inalambrico puede ser el "Acoplador Tx-Rx" del mismo para lo cual deberia desde ahi salir la antena externa del teléfono.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## asterión

Uhmmm creo que si, porque al lado de el (abajo en el vertice de la flecha) iba atornillada la antena!!! Y ahora solo tengo que averiguar para que sirve el *acoplador tx-rx*...


----------



## antiworldx

que es una bobina acopladora de impedancias... saaaaaaaabe!


----------



## J2C

A573r10m

No solo adapta las impedancias, sino que tambien bloquea la que la señal de TX se meta en el RX saturandolo.
Algunas suelen estar hechas con filtros pasabanda: uno para las frecuencias de Tx y el otro para las de Rx.
De esta forma la señal de Tx cuando se encuentra en el mismo punto que la de Rx solo puede ir hacia la antena y ser irradiada.

Se puede probar con un Generador de RF sabiendo las frecuencias de Tx y Rx aproximadamente.

Espero haber sido de ayuda.   Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## asterión

Han sido todos de gran ayuda, solo que por lo que veo solo lo podría usar para estas dos frecuencias, me refiero a la de transmisión y la de recepción...


----------



## tiago

¿Es un telefono inalambrico?   J2C  ha dado en el clavo.

 Es un multiplexador de emisión recepción, mira las patillas que tiene por abajo.

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl

tiago se me adelanto... eso pido yo tambien... foto del otro lado (pero señala donde esta el componente o quedamos igual). Tambien quiero foto removiendole la etiqueta que tiene encima el bloque... creo que hay algo debajo...

Saludos


----------



## asterión

Ok, le tomo una foto esta noche y vemos...


----------



## venon

*Amigos del foro abra alguna remplazo  mejor y mas conseguible de los transistores 2sc1080 y 2sa680*

*y las marcas y procedencia  delos transistores afectan en el sonido?*

*ya que aca en argentina no consigo el equipo es de un pioneer  de 50 w del 73*


----------



## zaiz

Para el 2sc1080, NPN, el reemplazo es *2N3055*

y para el 2sa680, PNP, el reemplazo es el *MJ2955*

(Por lo general se utilizan en par, es decir que son un par complementario.)

Creo que esos sí los conseguirás.

En cuanto a la otra pregunta, algunas procedencias sí afectan el sonido, pero en teoría estos deben funcionar igual que los que tenía tu equipo. Obviamente suponiendo que están bien. 

Saludos.


----------



## venon

Bueno ante todo muchas graciaspor responder.

Si funcionan en par,  esos dos para cada canal.

Decime alguna marca en especial para pedirlos?


----------



## Tavo

zaiz dijo:


> Para el 2sc1080, NPN, el reemplazo es *2N3055*
> 
> y para el 2sa680, PNP, el reemplazo es el *MJ2955*
> 
> (Por lo general se utilizan en par, es decir que son un par complementario.)
> 
> Creo que esos sí los conseguirás.
> 
> En cuanto a la otra pregunta, algunas procedencias sí afectan el sonido, pero en teoría estos deben funcionar igual que los que tenía tu equipo. Obviamente suponiendo que están bien.
> 
> Saludos.



Ahora que veo "2N3055", tené cuidado con las marcas. Asegurate BIEN (pero bien eh...) que sean originales, porque de lo contrario vas a sufrir y renegar. NO compres por nada del mundo los transistores 2N3055 marca Toshiba, ya que no existen. Todos lo que hay de esa marca son falsos.

No se que tipo de encapsulado serán los 2SC1080 y 2SA680. En es supuesto caso de que fueran TO3-P, te conviene poner algo como TIP35C (NPN) y TIP36C (PNP) marca ST Microelectronics. Esos no te van a fallar.

Saludos!! Y comentá como te fue con la reparación!

Tavo10


----------



## zaiz

Esos que te dije son los reemplazos directos y deberían funcionar muy bien.



venon dijo:


> Bueno ante todo muchas graciaspor responder.
> 
> Si funcionan en par,  esos dos para cada canal.
> 
> Decime alguna marca en especial para pedirlos?




ST Microelectronics, Siemens, Motorola, SGS Thomson, 

Cualquiera de esas marcas a mí me parecen muy bien.

Aunque los SGS Thomson pueden ser más caros.

*Para responderte algo seguro, consulté la siguiente fuente *que es una guía de reemplazos: 

 "Semiconductor Reference Guide" Archer de Radio Shack, Tandy Corporation.

Yo te doy los datos que supongo correctos de acuerdo a mi experiencia y como en todo en la vida hay variedad de opiniones. A ver si alguien te sugiere algo diferente.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Otra sugerencia de reemplazos:

2sc1080 ---> 2n3773
2sa680 ----> 2n6609

Ambos de Marca ON Semiconductor. Son reconocibles por su apariencia:
Mirandolo al derecho, primero dicen "2n3773"
Mas abajo (al medio) dicen "MEX"...

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Venon está en Argentina, así que el 3773 y su complementario son casi imposibles de conseguir. Son una buena sugerencia (mejor que el par 2955/3055), pero no muy accesible...

Si por una casualidad de la vida llegás a encontrar los MJ15003 y 04 originales, tenés un reemplazo que excede las características de los originales, y si no los 15023/24, que son casi idénticos a estos que querés reemplazar. Si se te da por cambiar de encapsulado (de TO3 a TO3P) la opción de los TIP35/36 que te decía Tavo está bastante buena.

Saludos


----------



## venon

Y como me doy cuenta si son originales?

poniendo *2N3055y **MJ2955 el sonido no cambia ennada no? las repuestas en frecuencia ect.. pregunto por que el equipo sonaba muy muy bien antes de que se quemen los transistores*​


----------



## Tavo

San Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si por una casualidad de la vida llegás a encontrar los MJ15003 y 04 originales...



Cacho, estos tr se consiguen originales?? *De que marca?*
En Bahía ni ahí, no?
Creo que son de 20A... Deben ser buenos y robustos... (los originales)

Saludos!!



venon dijo:


> Y como me doy cuenta si son originales?
> 
> poniendo  *2N3055y **MJ2955 el sonido no cambia ennada no? las repuestas en frecuencia ect.. pregunto por que el equipo sonaba muy muy bien antes de que se quemen los transistores*



Y, no se. Habrá que probar. Creo que no debe haber diferencia.
Los 2n3055 se usaron (y se siguen usando) mucho para audio, pero también para propósito general... En cambio (supongo) que los 2sc1080 y 2sa680 deben ser exclusivamente para audio...

No te cuesta nada probar. No vas a notar diferencia entre 2sc y 2n.
Saludos!


----------



## venon

Cacho los MJ15003 si los consigo este es Motorola y el otro MJ15004 generico estoy buscando aver si en cuentro otra marca ahora poniendo estos no tengo que cambiar nada no? 

y la potencia cambia?


----------



## Cacho

tavo10 dijo:


> Cacho, estos tr se consiguen originales?? *De que marca?*
> En Bahía ni ahí, no?
> Creo que son de 20A... Deben ser buenos y robustos... (los originales)


Yo conseguí ON, acá en Bahía, originalitos y todo en Tecnomundo. Y sí, son un caño. 

Y por las diferencias... Las frecuencias de audio son una broma para los transistores. Los problemas se pueden apreciar si empezás a trabajar cerca del límite de la banda de frecuencias, donde se altera (bastante) la respuesta.
No vas a tener problemas si reemplazás los 2SC por los 2N (ojo, hablamos de los originales, ¿eh?, que las falsificaciones son una basura).

Date una vuelta por "Transistores Faslificados" para ver cómo reconocer los originales de cada marca 

Saludos

Edit: Si conseguís transistores Motorola no los compres. Son falsos: Hace 10 años que Motorola no fabrica más transistores. Y "genérico" puede ser decentemente bueno (pero nunca excelente) o una porquería, ahí ya es cuestión de experiencia.


----------



## venon

en san martin es contre una casa en la web que los vende marca ON

decime suponinedo que pongo 

asi corresponderia el remplazo ?

MJ15003 = a 2sc1080
MJ15004 = a 2sa680

poninedo estos no tengo que cambiar nada no en el diagrama original no?
 y por ultimo los wat de slida que original mente era de 60 w cambia en algo?


----------



## Tavo

San Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Yo conseguí ON, acá en Bahía, originalitos y todo en Tecnomundo. Y sí, son un caño.
> 
> Y por las diferencias... Las frecuencias de audio son una broma para los transistores. Los problemas se pueden apreciar si empezás a trabajar cerca del límite de la banda de frecuencias, donde se altera (bastante) la respuesta.



Que buena noticia. Pienso hacer algo con ellos ni bien pueda...
Que raro que en Tecnomundo se consigan "ON Semiconductor" originales!!!
Entonces les voy a encarar... Tenés una idea de precios Cacho?

Saludos, un abrazo..


----------



## Cacho

@Venon: Fijate en los datasheets.
NPN cpn NPN y PNP con PNP. Simple .
Por los cambios, no hay que hacerle nada, por el lado de la potencia, no cambia.

@Tavo
Los ON los conseguí por estar en el lugar correcto en el momento indicado. No sé si sigan teniendo.
Yo compré por docena esos y terminaron saliéndome algo así como $12 c/u (descuentos por cantidad y calvicie incluidos) y fue hace como un año o un poco más. Habría que averiguar ahora en qué andan.
Sé que esa partida la había traído un flaco que laburaba ahí y eran para él, pero había traído varios de más con la idea de andá a saber qué hacer con ellos. Algunos de esos son los que terminaron en mis manitas .

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

San Cacho dijo:
			
		

> @Tavo
> Los ON los conseguí por estar en el lugar correcto en el momento indicado. No sé si sigan teniendo.
> Yo *compré por docena* esos y terminaron saliéndome algo así como $12 c/u (descuentos por cantidad y calvicie incluidos) y fue hace como un año o un poco más. Habría que averiguar ahora en qué andan.
> Sé que esa partida la había traído un flaco que laburaba ahí y eran para él, pero había traído varios de más con la idea de andá a saber qué hacer con ellos. Algunos de esos son los que terminaron en mis manitas .


Por docena?? que hiciste con tantos?
Cuántos Wrms? (simple la pregunta, es obvio que es para audio... pobres vecinos )



> (descuentos por cantidad y calvicie incluidos)


Me voy a tener que hacer calvo entonces...

Están salados che... más de doble de lo que vale un TIP35C.

Bueno, gracias por la info nuevamente Cacho!!
Saludos!
Un abrazo.


----------



## Cacho

tavo10 dijo:


> Por docena?? que hiciste con tantos?


Dos de estos:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/189603/ _


tavo10 dijo:


> Me voy a tener que hacer calvo entonces...


La calvicie sola no sirve para nada 



tavo10 dijo:


> Están salados che... más de doble de lo que vale un TIP35C.


Suelen costar cerca de $30, la negociación arrancó por los veintipocos y por docena y calvicie pagué poco menos de $140 por la docena.
Y no podés comparar un TIP35C con uno de estos... Es como comparar un scooter con un Falcon.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Tavo10 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me voy a tener que hacer calvo entonces...
> 
> 
> 
> La calvicie sola no sirve para nada
Hacer clic para expandir...

Era en tono de broma. Ya se que hay que ser medio vivo y chamuyarlos un poco, pero como van mis últimas compras ahí... Mmm... *-10* 



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> T10 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Están salados che... más de doble de lo que vale un TIP35C.
> 
> 
> 
> Y no podés comparar un TIP35C con uno de estos... Es como comparar un scooter con un Falcon.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Mmm... Que pena que pusiste "scooter", porque si hubieses puesto algo más o menos semejante, me prendo por este otro. Es la peor comparación que me podés hacer, Cacho! Soy de Chevrolet a muerte!

...Y yo que pensaba que los TIP35 eran buenos...  Parecen bien robustos de afuera... jeje

Saludos!
Un abrazo.


----------



## venon

Que tal y que remplazo me recomiendan para 2SA484, 2SC484 y para 2SA572


----------



## Tavo

Pero... ¿No se te habían quemado *sólo* los TR de salida?

Tampoco esperes que te busquemos todo... Te diste una vuelta por Google con esas Nomenclaturas?
Ahora voy a ver de que tipo son... Seguro que hay reemplazos...

A buscar, a buscar!


----------



## venon

cuando se quemaron los tr a consecuencia de eso me quemo los 2SA484, 2SC484

Hoy me di cuenta por eso pregunte


----------



## Tavo

Es extraño que se quemen los transistores drivers... comprobá antes...
Por lo general, solo se queman los de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## venon

sisi estan mas muertos que mis abuelos...


----------



## HADES

Saludos Venon podes hacer lo siguiente:

1.Siempre tene a la mano un libro de reemplazos por ejemplo el NTE(casi la biblia de los electronicos)
2.podes ir a consultar por numero conocido como Numero Equivalente NTE que es el que la Nte le da del numero de fabrica o original al nuevo numero nte del equivalente que ellos hacen y con ese numero llamas o llegas a cualquier  electronica y ellos te daran el reemplazo que necesitas con dicho numero como referencia.
3.Podes ingresar al sitio web de NTE y ahi buscar online el dichoso equivalente para preguntar despues si no dispones actualmente del libro aqui te adjunto el link:

http://www.nteinc.com/search/search/search.php



PD.En esa pagina tambien podes descargar el programa con el cual podes buscar equivalentes de numeros originales,y instalarlo en tu computadora y ademas dicho programa siempre lo actualizan


----------



## el-rey-julien

aca dejo un link de una excelente pagina de reemplazos de transistores ,acá busco yo cuando necesito saber algún reemplazo ,sobre todo transistores de audio 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=bd&page=12
que les sea de utilidad 
saludos

reemplazo del 2sc1080 =BD 545D, BDW 10, 2SD551, 2SD1105
reemplazo del 2sa680 =BD 746C, 2N6029...6031, 2SB555...556


----------



## HADES

wuw te pasaste esta buenisimas jamas la habia visto o oido comentar


----------



## el-rey-julien

no es conocida porque esta en portugués,pero me a sido de mucha utilidad en mas de una ocasión,asta el día de hoy siempre me dio resultado y asta con transistores mas  raros,
además esta el patillaje de las patitas y el encapsulado del transistor ,asi no te equivocas cuando no es un reemplazo directo
ponen el numero del transistor(el numero completo mas las letras) en la casilla y apretar el boton pesquisar

saludos


----------



## Cacho

tavo10 dijo:


> ...Y yo que pensaba que los TIP35 eran buenos...  Parecen bien robustos de afuera...


Y son buenos, sólo que los 1500X los pasan por arriba. Para manejar tensiones de alimentación de hasta +-40V, los TIP35/36 son una opción perfecta por costo/calidad/beneficio, pero para +-80V revientan sin excusas. Ahí los 1500X están en su salsa.



tavo10 dijo:


> Soy de Chevrolet a muerte!


Entonces te gusta andar en scooters, no te quejes 

Un abrazo


----------



## zaiz

A veces noto que hay algunas personas que se complican las cosas, sobre todo en cuestiones de electrónica y a nivel técnico. Es comprensible, pero también es bueno aplicar el criterio. Para eso sirve mucho algunas veces diseñar, crear. Con eso aprende uno a utilizar los componentes analizando los parámetros.

Para reemplazar transistores, lo mejor es aprender a leer las hojas de datos y buscar el que tenga los parámetros más parecidos. Y ya la experiencia puede decir qué marcas o fabricantes son auténticos y cuáles no.

En producción no hay transistores *idénticos* ni siendo de la misma oblea de silicio.

Con esto que digo no intento que ustedes hagan las cosas de manera diferente, simplemente es un comentario para quien le pueda servir.


----------



## el-rey-julien

eso mismo ago yo,me fijo y reemplazo con algo mas o menos parecido


----------



## zaiz

gustavocof115, está muy buena la página que recomendaste, ya la puse en "marcadores". Gracias.


----------



## venon

Una preginta se que esto capaz desvirtue el tema.
Los transistores si van en par tengo que verificar que tengan la misma ganancia? osea  entre el 15003 y 15004?


----------



## Tavo

venon dijo:


> Una preginta se que esto capaz desvirtue el tema.
> Los transistores si van en par tengo que verificar que tengan la misma ganancia? osea  entre el 15003 y 15004?



Venom.
Si conseguís los MJ15003/4 de marca ON Semiconductor ORIGINALES, no tenés que comprobar nada. Puedo asegurarte que son un caño y de alta calidad. Lo que si, no te claves comprando mugre (transistores falsos). No te van a servir para nada y te vas a recalentar, es simple.

Saludos!


----------



## venon

Cuales son los requisitos a tomar antes de compara para no clavarme truchos yo por que lo vi tiene que decir MEX los truchos dicen MEXICO algo mas para darme cuenta?


----------



## Tavo

Leer, leer y leer. Y mas lectura, leer y leer.

Transistores Falsificados - Foros de "Lectura".

Buscá que en Internet hay mucha info sobre este tema.
En este mismo momento estoy buscando una página del mismo tema. Cuando la encuentre edito el mensaje y te dejo el link.

Saludos.

EDITO: Ya la encontré.
Transistores Falsificados - Leer y leer y mirar la imágenes, lo dicen todo.


----------



## zaiz

venon dijo:


> los  truchos



quien sabe qué quiere decir trucho
------------------------------------------------
Editando:
Ya lo encontré, ok. trucho quiere decir falso o fraudulento.

...venon, no te hagas bolas, MEX quiere decir MEXICO, es lo mismo.


----------



## Cacho

Trucho/truchar/truchado=Falso/falsificar/falsificado. 
Secundaria, pero no necesariamente, puede significar "de baja calidad".

Saludos


----------



## zaiz

Cacho dijo:


> Trucho/truchar/truchado=Falso/falsificar/falsificado.
> Secundaria, pero no necesariamente, puede significar "de baja calidad".
> 
> Saludos



gracias, es una descripción más completa.


----------



## Cacho

De nada y con respecto a



zaiz dijo:


> ...venon, no te hagas bolas, MEX quiere decir MEXICO, es lo mismo.


MEX quiere decir MEXICO, sí, pero los transistores ON originales *no dicen* MEXICO sino MEX.
Sólo los falsos (truchos) dicen MEXICO.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

venon dijo:


> Una pregunta se que esto capaz desvirtué el tema.
> Los transistores si van en par tengo que verificar que tengan la misma ganancia? osea  entre el 15003 y 15004?



con que tengan mas o menos la misma ganancia esta bien ,justo justo nunca vas a encontrar (e medido bolsitas de 100 transistores motorolas y ninguno dio igual pero si valores muy parecidos)


----------



## zaiz

Cacho dijo:


> De nada y con respecto a
> 
> 
> MEX quiere decir MEXICO, sí, pero los transistores ON originales *no dicen* MEXICO sino MEX.
> Sólo los falsos (truchos) dicen MEXICO.
> 
> Saludos



Ok. Yo por acá nunca he visto alguno que diga MEXICO, sino MEX.

Pues qué comercio tan tramposo. Qué bueno que al menos yo no me he topado con todo ese comercio fraudulento del que ustedes hablan.

Para mí un transistor sirve o no sirve. Por otro lado, por ejemplo, he comprado chips STK de potencia de los cuales en foros de internet he leído que pueden resultar falsos, por ejemplo sin leyenda en la parte de atrás, etc, etc; y los tengo trabajando a toda potencia desde hace tiempo sin ningún problema.

No dudo que algunos en México hayan visto esos transitores con "MEXICO", pero yo no. Tal vez sin saber he ido a buenas tiendas.

En fin, suerte con los transistores al autor del tema.

Saludos.

-------------------------------
edito:



gustavocof115 dijo:


> con que tengan mas o menos la misma ganancia  esta bien ,justo justo nunca vas a encontrar (e medido bolsitas de 100  transistores motorolas y ninguno dio igual pero si valores muy  parecidos)



A eso me refiero con que los transistores no resultan *idénticos *aún siendo de la misma oblea.


----------



## el-rey-julien

con transistores de rf es aun peor


----------



## Tavo

Que felicidad que provoca comprar transistores buenos... Encima uno mira un MJ1003 original y son lindos!! jaja
Los originales son hermosos, nada que ver con los "truchos" y falsificados..

@Cacho:
Gracias a vos Cacho, estoy empezando a querer mucho a los TR de encapsulado TO-3. En verdad que en casos superan a los TO-218 y bueno, no me acuerdo como se denominan los encapsulados tipo transistores Sanken...
La única "contra" o vulnerabilidad que tienen los TO-3 es que son medios complicados para montar en disipador...
Gracias Cacho por hacerme entender! jeje Saludos.
Un abrazo


----------



## zaiz

Solución: *Compren en buenas tiendas o tiendas de prestigio y se acabó el problema*. 
A mí no me gustaría hacer una maestría empírica sobre transistores "truchos", claro que es respetable el interés de cada quién.

*Aclaro:* Esto lo digo como una opinión más, por eso es un foro, y tanto cabe la recomendación de ustedes de tener la precaución de fijarse en los fraudes como la mía de recomendar que se compre en lugares serios. Ya el que entre y lea sabrá qué hacer, independientemente de lo que decida hacer quien preguntó en el tema, eso ya es lo de menos, pues las opiniones se dejan para todos los que entren. También *aclaro *que no vengo a competir, sólo vengo a los temas a intentar ayudar, por eso busqué en los manuales de reemplazos, no sólo en Internet. Ya habrá alguien a quien le sirva mi opinión.

Ok, para mí es todo por este tema.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

zais no entiendo lo que quieres decir????
esta mas que claro que nadie compite acá,solo aportamos de acuerdo a nuestra experiencia,también esta mas que claro que algunos tenemos manuales y otros no .
tenemos que arreglarnos con info de Internet o ir a la tienda y confiar en el vendedor,
anterior mente mencionaste que no nos jusbavas ni intentabas cambiar la forma de hacer las cosas y tampoco entendí el porque lo dijiste.por otro lado todas las opiniones son validas,quizás a alguien le sirva ,quizás no ,
personalmente pienso que siempre que opinamos vamos a tener gente que esta de acuerdo y gente que no esta de acuerdo,
estimado zais no creo que aga falta aclarar nada ,si les sirve bien y sino les sirve bueno ,a otra cosa y listo ,pero a razón de que aclaraste? es lo que no te entiendo ?


----------



## Tavo

No le demos más rosca al asunto.
Muy bien el comentario de Zaiz. Me gusta la gente así, que aclara las cosas y no a los que ponen un comentario "y si te gusta bien y si no, también..."
Por cada cosa que pudiese prestarse a confusión, es mejor aclararlas.

Saludos Zaiz, me alegro que siempre compres transistores buenos, originales. Y claro, no es para menos, tenés la fábrica ON Semiconductor en tu país... jeje

Saludos a todos!
T10


----------



## inoxsteel

Hola, 

Tengo un amplificador para bajo eléctrico Torque modelo T2001EB, en el  cual, hay 2 parejas de trasistores en su etapa de potencia que tienen  una referencia desconocida. He tratado de buscar sus datasheet para  encontrar el equivalente pero no doy con ellos. 

Alguno sabe algo de ellos?

Gracias de antemano, un saludo.


----------



## arrivaellobo

He estado buscando tanto datasheet como manual de servicio del amplificador, pero no encuentro nada. Lo que puedes hacer es sacarlos del circuito, medirlos y asi sabes si son npn o pnp, en el caso de que sean BJT claro.

EDIT: ¿Por que quieres saber que transistores son?


----------



## inoxsteel

arrivaellobo, porque hay una pareja en corto y tengo que reemplazarlos.

Un saludo.


----------



## venon

QUe tal perdon que moleste con el tema pero no en cuentro ningun sustituto para el 2s*a484 y el 2sc484 que consiga aca en argentina me dan una manito*


----------



## HADES

Pues compañero no se que mas puedas hacer,disculpa pero mira en las secciones de arriba con las ideas y sugerencias que te di yo,gustavocoff en fin todos volvelas a leer analizalas y pues si no entendiste como hacer lo que te dijimos volve a preguntar ya que para eso estamos saludos


----------



## arrivaellobo

¿No sabes siquiera de que tipo son?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Medí los del otro canal a ver cual es el PNP y cual el NPN, y medi la tensión de fuente.

Te sugiero que le desueldes las patas a uno (hacete un planito antes ) y lo midas comparándolo con un transistor común y con algún darlington, así no te llevas sorpresas .

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien

venon dijo:


> QUe tal perdon que moleste con el tema pero no en cuentro ningun sustituto para el 2s*a484 y el 2sc484 que consiga aca en argentina me dan una manito*



2sa484 el reemplazo es  2N3634...3637 
2SB484 el reemplazo es 2N1552, 2N1556, 2N1560, 2N1652 
2sc484 el reemplazo es BSS 43, BSW 68, 2SC1860
 saludos


----------



## venon

Aparente mento no puedo mandar la direccion por que la mande pero borraron la respuesta


----------



## el-rey-julien

no la borraron venon esta acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/index11.html cacho lo ordeno y lo movió a transistores falsificados


----------



## venon

jejeje no me di cuenta Gracias!!!


----------



## venon

Muchachos una pregutna lo arme todo y andar anda
pero se es cucha como saturada la salida distorciona a pleno que puede ser¡


----------



## Cacho

Por favor, abrí un hilo en "Audio: Reparaciones" para tratar este asunto, así no se desvirtúa este.

Saludos.


----------



## venon

Aver que opinana remplazar estos TR :

2SA484 por 2SA940
2SC484 por 2sc2073

Estos TR son vantante comerciales yo creo que tiene que ir bien ustedes que opinan?

PD: Cacho tenes razon pido disculpas saludoss..


----------



## Juanlulo

Sería bueno que nos dijeses la potencia del ampli, las tensiones de alimentación y el tipo de los transistores excitadores.
Un saludo


----------



## ivans69

que tal comunidad, me he topado con un amplificador rockford fosgate y tiene quemados dos mosfet (NF52AH), eh estado tratando de conseguirlo pero me dicen que sera muy dificil de encontrar, tampo encontre el datasheet, podria haber algun reemplazo de este?
ademas estan pegados en una placa de aluminio que tiene un circuito y no se como despegarlos


----------



## HADES

postea  o mejor dicho subi la foto tal vez haya algo en lo que podamos decirte mejor como tal vez otro mosfet de potencia que no este descontinuado y este en uso hoy en dia pero necesitamos ver la placa o el aparato y ojala nos pudieras decir mas o menos que corriente suplia este mosfet salu2


----------



## ivans69

que tal, mira quie estan las fotos para que veas cuales son:
http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/7793/cimg2257s.jpg
http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/5470/cimg2258.jpg

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá esta uno de ellos. Son de los clásico de Fairchild Semiconductor para conversores DC-DC de bajo voltaje.

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/pf/HU/HUF75344G3.html

Saludos


----------



## HADES

Tacatomon dijo:


> Acá esta uno de ellos. Son de los clásico de Fairchild Semiconductor para conversores DC-DC de bajo voltaje.
> 
> http://www.fairchildsemi.com/pf/HU/HUF75344G3.html
> 
> Saludos



Exacto Tacato bueno ni modo me perdi un dia y me ganaste la respuesta felicidades salu2


----------



## Tacatomon

Fairchild Sabe!!!!
Lo recodé por que en mi ultra-base de datos los tengo de hace tiempo...

Saludos!!!


----------



## HADES

Tacatomon dijo:


> Fairchild Sabe!!!!
> Lo recodé por que en mi ultra-base de datos los tengo de hace tiempo...
> 
> Saludos!!!



Ah pues que bueno saberlo salu2 y gracias por el dato


----------



## zopilote

Lindo seria encontrar a la mano los HUF75XXX, la realidad muestra que o lo pides por correo o haces algo como macgiver con los mosfet que tienen en tu ciudad, para reemplazar un Ultrapowermosfet, tendremos que aumentar dos piezas mas de los mosfet normales que compremos. Mosfet como los 75NF75 , 75N06 , stp60nf60 y hasta el conocido IRFZ48 serían factibles colocarlos, pero en pareja con su respectiva resistencia en el gate, para equiparar la potencia de los HUF, uno nunca esperaria que te vendieran el original o uno mejor (HUF75852g3,IXFX100N25), lo que sacaran de sus gavetas seran el IRFP140 o uno similar para que lo pruebes a mediana potencia. Suerte chavo.


----------



## Tacatomon

zopilote dijo:


> Lindo seria encontrar a la mano los HUF75XXX, la realidad muestra que o lo pides por correo o haces algo como macgiver con los mosfet que tienen en tu ciudad, para reemplazar un Ultrapowermosfet, tendremos que aumentar dos piezas mas de los mosfet normales que compremos. Mosfet como los 75NF75 , 75N06 , stp60nf60 y hasta el conocido IRFZ48 serían factibles colocarlos, pero en pareja con su respectiva resistencia en el gate, para equiparar la potencia de los HUF, uno nunca esperaria que te vendieran el original o uno mejor (HUF75852g3,IXFX100N25), lo que sacaran de sus gavetas seran el IRFP140 o uno similar para que lo pruebes a mediana potencia. Suerte chavo.



Y vaya que si es fuerte! . Procura tener cuidado con las copias falsificadas!!!. Lo que yo haría es, si vale la pena, Pedir los componentes desde fuera con un distribuidor reconocido.

saludos!!!


----------



## alprecad

Buenas tardes, ocupo ayuda sobre la tarjeta madre de mi laptop, ayer dejo de encender, hoy la desarme y tiene un micro componente tronado, en la placa tiene especificado por ejemplo: Con C12 (capacitor 12), R167 (resistencia 167), etc.. Este componente esta como PL6 ¿QUE COMPONENTE ES?
Deje este circuito cerrado con estaño y enciende pero después de un tiempo se apaga (el tiempo en que se apaga varia puede ser 1seg y duro como máximo 15min).
El ventilador funciona ya le cambie la crema disipadora y le pongo un ventilador externo, creo que es este componente pero no sé que es, busque otras tarjetas madres y no encuentro ningun componente con PL.
M lap es una HP Pavilon dv 1000


----------



## ivans69

zopilote dijo:


> Lindo seria encontrar a la mano los HUF75XXX, la realidad muestra que o lo pides por correo o haces algo como macgiver con los mosfet que tienen en tu ciudad, para reemplazar un Ultrapowermosfet, tendremos que aumentar dos piezas mas de los mosfet normales que compremos. Mosfet como los 75NF75 , 75N06 , stp60nf60 y hasta el conocido IRFZ48 serían factibles colocarlos, pero en pareja con su respectiva resistencia en el gate, para equiparar la potencia de los HUF, uno nunca esperaria que te vendieran el original o uno mejor (HUF75852g3,IXFX100N25), lo que sacaran de sus gavetas seran el IRFP140 o uno similar para que lo pruebes a mediana potencia. Suerte chavo.



oh, pero que resistencia llevarian los mosfet que me mencionas? 
pues veo que si eseria dificil encontrar el original, entonces tambien puedo reemplazarlos por el IRFP140? creo que esos si los podria conseguir, mi otra duda es acerca de la placa alos que estan fijados es que no los puedo despegar, se puede reemplazar por algun otro componente?


----------



## HADES

como asi que no los puedes despegar o sea solo por las dudas y SIN NINGUN animo de OFENDER sabes soldar y desoldar?(Comentario sin J****A) o es que estan atornillados.

salu2


----------



## marco antonio

podria ser el transistor 2sc5200 o el 2sa1943 que  dicen


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=2n3055+  mira aca ,ese transistor es mas comun que ay tantos que lo fabrican(falsificados claro)



marco antonio dijo:


> podria ser el transistor 2sc5200 o el 2sa1943 que  dicen



biennnnnn ...........................................................


----------



## marco antonio

bienn osea no hay ploblema si lo remplazo dime


----------



## Nimer

Fijate el datasheet del 2SC5200 y del 2N3055 y comparalos... Ahí vas a saber si sirve o no.


----------



## ivans69

chavo estese usted calmado, como cree que no se soldar, yo hablo de la placa de aluminio a los que estan fijados checa las fotos.
y bueno, despues de estar revisando mas a fondo me he percatado de que los mosfet dañados estan completamente en corto y no se hasta donde hizo el voladero de componentes

saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta

mira cuantas patas tiene. si tiene 2 es un capacitor film metalico. si tiene 4 o 5 patas, de seguro que es un relé.saludos


----------



## HADES

Bueno por lo de los mosfet pues si toca cambiarlos por que si aun en las fotos se nota que ya no siguen y pues tacatomon ya te dio el numero de remplazos y por lo que veo solo basta con quitar la soldadura de la placa y safan no veo nigun atornilladura o apretamiento salu2


----------



## ivans69

que tal, pues si estaban pegados a la placa de aluminio pero se los jale a la fuerza brutal jeje con unas pinzas, y pues no pude conseguir los originales y me dieron unos reemplazos,
ahora el problema es que hay otra falla pero no la puedo encontrar, el amplificador enciende solo por un segundo y despues se apaga, cambie el tl494 pero me dio el mismo resultado

saludos


----------



## zopilote

Esa lamina ademas de servir como soporte es un aislante para los mosfet, y la razon de que estos se quemaran puede ser de que uno de los canales de audio este en corte. Tendras a la mano un multimetro, pues lo vas a necesitar para saber cual es el transistor que esta en corto circuito.


----------



## ivans69

que tal zopilote, ya he checado los transistores y no encontre alguno en corto, creo que la causa original por la que se quemaron es por humedad por que la placa estaba un poco manchada y algunos componentes tenian un poco de oxido creo que esto estara un poco mas dificil de reparar no?

saludos


----------



## zopilote

Si es lo mas seguro (todo por una simple limpieza al auto), ya repare algunas potencias por causa de eso, y como el agua causa estragos, especialmente a la fuente, tendras que chequear las pistas, porque saben dasaparecer cuando ocurre cortocuircuito, y tiende a malograr el oscilador y como este es en formato SMD(muy poco comercial) tendras que testearlo, cuando este se malogra no suele tener el voltaje de referencia de 5V. En caso de reemplazarlo y no poder encontrarlo, uno en tamaño dip es la respuesta, solo tendras que cablearlo con finos cables aislados.


----------



## ivans69

que tal zopilote, no habia visto que hay una resistencia quemada y el problema es que no se ven los numeros por que realmente quedo tostada la resistencia, lo unico que puedo alcanzar a ver es un cero o almenos asi parece
saludos


----------



## pandacba

Los tip35c/36c funccionna perfecto en equipos de hasta 100w con fuente +-50v (siempre que sean de marca claro)  de echo los amplificadores texas de 70w los utilizaban a fuente simple 55v y con cargas de 4 ohm ya que con 8 y pequeÑas diferencias daba 35w.
Incluso se utilizaron mucho en lugar de los 2n3055 en los amplis rca de 70w y fuente de +-42v sobre todo por los texasmaniacos que habia por aquellos aÑos.... Cuando estaba texas argentina y en la capsula se leia "ar" de echo los tip2955/3055 en la practica que creen que eran? Salian de la misma oblea..... De echo texas aqui no hacia selecciÓn adecuda hasta el punto que me toco ver en la salida de rf de handys tip31 si y no es alucinaciÓn, lo que piensan al leer esto lo pense yo cuando vi eso. Pero un ingeniero que se dedicaba a repara equipo de comunicaciones me decia que compraban lotes de esos transistores y los probaban, los que en sus frecuencia de corte llegaban quedaban el resto se vendia al mercado loca....! De echo esa era una de las causas porque detestaba estos transistores, poder aparearlos era todo un problema, ya que la dispersiÓn de caracteristicas era enorme. Desde transistores que no acusaban hfe alguno hasta ganancias exorbitantes y tambien a veces el rendimiento era pobre. Claro uno no sabia de estas cosas que fue aprendiendo con el tiempo. La capsula de texas ar es inconfundible....
Si se consiguen tip thomson al igual que los 2n3055 son muy buenos


----------



## jorgelaratawasa

Oye camarada, no se si es cierto lo que veo, pero esos capacitores grandes se ven algo inchados 
tal ves es por la foto pero se ven raros.


----------



## Vlay

no se si estoy bien ubicado pero yo tambien tengo el mismo problema al tratar de conseguir un MOSFET es el FDD8880, tengo el manual del fabricante con todas las especificaciones, el problema es que no consigo informacion en otro lado, y queria saber si puedo reemplazarlo por alguno mas accesible, es para un motherboard ASROCK-K7S41GX y aver si estoy bien, entre los pines S-D (nombre de pin segun el manual) me marca en Corto  incluso invirtiendo la polaridad del Multimetro, y en G-D, G-S   o alreves D-G, S-G es decir de cualquier forma me marca "Infinito" circuito abierto, no marca nada... ¿esta bien que diga que ese MOSFET esta fallando? ah, si, lo retire al MOSFET del circuito 
Aqui una imagen:






aqui el manual del fabricante con las especificaciones:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/gcyndamizjq/FDD8880.pdf


----------



## Vlay

ah, me falto, busco sugerencias o informacion  ademas hacerca de como darme cuenta y que ese es el correcto, es que me quedo con muchas dudas, parece ser que el fdd8880 no esta a la venta en ningun lado..


----------



## Guyik

Hola a todos!!

Estoy intentando averiguar cuál es el mecanismo empleado por algunos dispositivos para apagar el altavoz cuando se conectan los auriculares (si tenéis esquema de esto, os agradecería que lo pusiérais por aquí). El caso es que tengo una grabadora bastante antigua, y totalmente analógica, que tiene unos bichitos muy pequeños que no sé lo que son. ¿ Alguien puede reconocerlos en la imagen que adjunto? Los he visto en muchos sitios, pero nunca me he preguntado lo que eran (son tan pequeños...)



Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## AcoranTf

Esos componentes son simples puentes, o sea resistencias de 0 ohmios. Sirven para unir puntos separados por pistas.

Saludos.


----------



## Ferny

Tienen pinta de ser resistencias de 0 ohmios. Con el multímetro prueba a ver si dan continuidad entre un lado y otro, si lo dan entonces confirmado...


----------



## Guyik

Muchas gracias, un par de preguntas: ¿si el número que hay sobre ellos no es 0, entonces es una resistencia de tantos ohmios como ponga? ¿si son de otro color, es lo mismo, verdad?


----------



## Ferny

El color es lo mismo, pero el número no indica los ohmios tal cual, tienes que convertirlos igual que con los códigos de colores: http://www.arrakis.es/~fon/simbologia/_private/colores.htm

Si aparece una "R", indica que lo que sigue es parte decimal

Por ejemplo:

102 -> 1 kOhm
223 -> 22 kOhm
395 -> 3,9 MOhm
680 -> 68 Ohm
4R7 -> 4,7 Ohm
R22 -> 0,22 Ohm
etc...

También verás resistencias que tienen 4 cifras, es lo mismo pero con mayor precisión: los tres primeros números son las cifras del valor y la cuarta es el multiplicador.


----------



## Vlay

Guyik dijo:


> Muchas gracias, un par de preguntas: ¿si el número que hay sobre ellos no es 0, entonces es una resistencia de tantos ohmios como ponga? ¿si son de otro color, es lo mismo, verdad?



Asi es, y creo que esto te va servir... pero acordate que existe "google" tambien jajaja  (sin ofender ¿no?)


----------



## Guyik

Ahá, acabo de medir la resistencia de los bichitos, y es tal y como decís.

Muchas gracias por todo, seguiré con mi investigación, a ver si consigo lo que quiero ^.^


----------



## fdesergio

Ojo si dice 0 no es una resistencia de 0 ohmios pues entonces 0 omhios no  es resistencia, conclusion es un JUMPER tipo SMD


----------



## elbrujo

El jack del auricular es una llave inversora simple. En ausencia del plug conecta el parlante y en presencia del plug, desconecta el parlante..


----------



## jdefrancesco

Hola a tod@s!
Estoy tratando de armar este circuito (transcoder Pal-B <-> Pal-N):


El problema que tengo es con el cristal. Planeo comprarlo por internet ya que en la ciudad donde vivo no lo consigo. El tema es que el vendedor me indica lo siguiente:


> ...son resonancia serie, si te hace falta en 20 pf.se entrega el cristal con un choque de 10 hy.el cristal serie de 8015 en serie con el choque lo transforma en tipo de 20 pf.


Pero lamentablemente no entiendo lo que me quiso decir  
Viendo el diagrama, que me recomiendan que le pida al vendedor? el que tiene o no el choque?

Desde ya muchas gracias,
Saludos!!


----------



## Dano

Arregla la imagen que no se ve el diagrama...


----------



## jdefrancesco

Uy!! Había subido una imagen de tamaño incorrecto, la cambia por una mas grande...
Saludos!!


----------



## jdefrancesco

Pregunta, para el moderador (o el que me pueda ayudar):
Como puedo mover de categoria esta post?? Ya que puede ser que si estuviese en "Dudas en general" alguien me ayude??
El tema es que necesito aclarar esto antes del martes, sino no lo puedo comprar hasta el mes que viene 
Desde ya muchas gracias,
Saludos!!


----------



## crismar10

saludos a todos 

les agradeceria que me ayudaran con un componente de una placa amplificadora de 10W de canal 4 VHF se le rompio una pata a este componente y me gustaria saber su equivalente y su funcion ya que solo esta la numeracion que es 2A103t y no encuentro el repuesto

Gracias


----------



## joakiy

¿No será así?


----------



## Nilfred

¿Cual es la máxima ganancia que puede tirar un transistor PNP sin ser Darlington?
Busco algo similar al 2N2907 para un regulador de corriente constante de 20mA 14,4v
Encontré el BC557C, pero sigo buscando por las dudas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Nilfred* , el BC557 es uno de los de más alto hfe y fáciles , pero por que no un dárlington facil (BC516) o armar un par Szilklai que lo manejas desde 0,6 de base.

Saludos !


----------



## Nilfred

Porque persigo eficiencia y siempre ando corto de tensión 
Lo cual me lleva a la siguiente pregunta derivada: Necesito un transistor PNP con la menor tensión base-emisor posible sin ser de germanio.

Esto último para reducir lo mas posible R1 y lo anterior era para aumentar lo mas posible R2, reduciendo el consumo.


----------



## sepiroh

Saludos a todos:

Aprovechando las pocas vacaciones que me quedan, me dispuse a hacerle unas cuantas modificaciones a un juguete de radiocontrol de esos chinos. Sólo que cuando saqué la caja que contiene a los motores junto con sus reductores, me encontré con una pieza que no había visto hasta ahora. Los capacitores a la armadura los había visto antes, pero esos embobinados nunca. No se ni qué son realmente ni cual es su función. ¿Alguien podría explicarmelo?



En la foto se ve una de estas piezas con su envoltura de thermofit y otro sin ella.


----------



## Fogonazo

Son 2 inductores, parte de un filtro contra interferencias junto con los capaciteres con forma de lenteja.


----------



## sepiroh

Muchisimas gracias por la pronta respuesta.

No las moveré de su posición entonces.


----------



## Fogonazo

De nada, es un placer.


----------



## crismar10

si es algo asi pero no se su valor, tal vez sea de 1uf 100v pero no estopy seguro, sera que lo puedo reemplazr con un ceramico??????


----------



## joakiy

crismar10 dijo:


> si es algo asi pero no se su valor, tal vez sea de 1uf 100v pero no estopy seguro, sera que lo puedo reemplazr con un ceramico??????



Prueba con uno de 10nF, cerámico NPO, de la mejor calidad que encuentres y con la tolerancia más baja que puedas encontrar.

S2


----------



## nuno08

hola amigos del foro, necesito ayuda para poder reparar un lavadora turbo drum de LG. pasa que no me enciende para nada ya he rebisado la placa de circuitos pero no le encuentro nada. tranformador esta bien, los reguladores de cc estan bien, talves me puedan ayudar saludos....


----------



## Helminto G.

modelo y fotos no caerian mal, ya revisaste la linea hasta el transformador?, los triacs estan en buen estado?


----------



## nuno08

hola amigo, si la linea sta en buen stadoa si como el tranformador,los triacs se los remplace nuevos y nada. no he puesto fotos porque no se como agregarlas intente con imegashack pero no me funciono si me ayudas te lo agredesco desde ya saludos......

a disculpa el modelo es LG TURBO DRUM Fuzzy Logic 12kg............                                    http://yfrog.com/mf50348062j
http://yfrog.com/2tl116702448301j

ve a ver si sirven esas imgenes, gracias.....


----------



## Helminto G.

alimentalo y checa si llega ac a los triacs, tambien checa si el micro esta alimentado
una duda, como mediste teniendo ese gel encima de la placa?


----------



## nuno08

hola, ok voy hacer lo que me dices, tuve que remover el gel poco a poco.....


----------



## Helminto G.

de admirar tu paciencia para hacer  eso!!!


----------



## nuno08

jajaja si verdad, ya he chequeado los triacs le llega voltaje de 07.8 AC y CC 0.68 con el multimetro en rango 200AC a cada uno son 3, tambien le llega corriente al micro 5V..... lo que es corriente me parece que sta bien debe ser algun componente dañado o el micro. te comento que lo que tenia cuando lo revice era que habia una resistencia quemada a la par del micro.
http://yfrog.com/44tempshot0010j

saludos¡¡¡¡


----------



## Helminto G.

7.8? no se supone que deberias tener lo de la linea?, cambia la resistencia y pruebala de maner externa a ver si te manda volaje a lo que seria el motor


----------



## nuno08

si.... que quieres decir con externa?? no cro que me mande voltaje ya q para eso se tiene que accionar el relevador y como no esta ensendiendo toda la placa no va poder enviar voltaje al motor....


----------



## Helminto G.

con externo me referia a sin conectarle nada pero creo que no tiene caso, chec lo de la resistencia y los componentes asociados al relevador y el mismo rlevador


----------



## HADES

Y ese circuito de que es? pareciera una configuracion Push - Pull! estas experimentando con esa?

Saludos!

HADES


----------



## Nilfred

Na, es un regulador de corriente simple con PNP, robado de acá y adaptado a las tensiones del coche para encender LED(s).
Ya lo armé así, lo estoy probando en la vida real, para después subirlo a la Wiki


----------



## jesus_lomor

Buen dia, vengo con una duda y probablemente van a haber tomatasos y me ire a moderacion, pero espero que antes de eso alguien pueda ayudarme a aclararla, no tengo mucha experiencia en el campo de la electronica.

No conozco de equipo de sonido pero el caso es que tengo por aqui un amplificador de 2000w con al menos 4 mosfets irfz48n quemados, el punto es que los reemplazare, si no los encuentro buscare algo que se asemeje en voltage, y watts, por otro lado, cada mosfet tiene un par de elementos (los cuales se encuentran en paralelo entre si) en serie con el Drain o la patilla del medio de un mosfet, pense que era una resistencia pero veo que tienen una sola linea en medio, el color parece estar entre negro y gris, y en la placa donde va su lugar esta dibujado el recuadro donde debe ir, con una letra y numero que lo identifica J6.

La J por sis sola hace referencia a alguna clase de elemento en particular? mucho rollo para tan pequeña duda, he estado buscando pero no encuentro informacion en especifico de que pueda ser ese elemento, se agradece, saludos!


----------



## ehbressan

Generalmente la j indica un puente.
Podrás poner una foto ?
Sds.


----------



## jesus_lomor

esa es la "mejor" imagen que pude sacar, malisima calidad...
Los que estan en el ovalo son la clase de componentes J que comentaba y en el rectangulo rojo de ahi retire algunos, de antemano se agradece, y de nuevo disculpa la imagen pero es lo mejor que pude sacar desde el celular

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan

Si, no se ve casi nada. Aparenta ser una resistencia.
La grande, que esta al lado, que letra tiene como denominación ?
También puede ayudar marca y modelo del ampli, alguien puede tener el manual de reparación.
Sds.


----------



## jesus_lomor

Es un American Pro el model es v.s.1598 
Es una resistencia, marcada como R, es de potencia supongo.


----------



## betodj

NO se distingue la imagen pero:
a) En algunos diagramas viene ese simbolo que indica que la resistencia es de 1/2 W (el rectangulo esta partido en dos). (pero se denota con R)

b) La letra j corrreponde a jumper (puente)

c) A veces el rectangulo indicado con j indica opcional (resistencia o jumper), es decir cuando en la fabrica se hacen las pruebas electricas del  aparato a veces el ajuste adecuado se logra colocando una ressistencia y en otros casos (ejemplo un transistor substituto con Ganancia diferente, etc) se requiere poner un jumper en vez de una resistencia.

Espero puedas solucionar tu problema, un saludo


----------



## jesus_lomor

Gracias por sus comentarios...
En efecto, el rectangulo se encuentra partido en dos pero se identifica con una J.

Opte por ponerle un par de hilos de cobre en lugar de los elementos J, pronto vendra la hora de la verdad y les vendre con los resultados, muchas gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## fdesergio

Con toda seguridad, es un JUMPER, coloca un alambre en su reemplazo, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## yamilongiano

Hola posteo para saber si alguien conoce una bueno biblioteca por que tengo unos componentes que no puedo encontrar.

una es una especie de triac pero no lo es jaja bueno este codigo tiene.

12N10
91LCZ
(creoq ue abajo chico dice TWR)

y un integrado:

TK98P01A
   0909

alguien me puede dar una mano ya que encuentro muchos pero ninguno con los nombres tal cual.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola buenas noches, te paso una direccion de una pagina de internet para buscar todo tipo de componentes www.alldatasheet.com . el primer componente parece ser un mosfet de potencia. eL otro no tengo idea. ´pero fijate en la pagina que te pase. para mas ayuda postea una foto de la placa donde estan montados y a que equipo pertenece, asi poremos tener mas idea de que funcion deberian cumplir. mas info nos das mas te podremos ayudar. espero los datos para darte una mano. un abrazo.


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Hola Yamilongiano,el 12n10n lo inserte en la casilla de busqueda de la pagina: http://search.datasheetcatalog.net/key/12N10 y te mostrara 02 alternativas:un chip con condensadores incorporados y una gran variedad de Mosfet.-Si tienes el fabricante o simbolo,la pagina cuenta con esa opcion.-P.D.=Paginas para identificar elementos por el Logo de Fabrica: http://linksiden.dk/sub/ic_logo.htm  y http://www.engineering.uiowa.edu/~eshop/mflogo.dir/ic-id.html#U


----------



## yamilongiano

Hola muchas gracias, no tengo una camara para sacarle fotos me consigo y las subo.

aqui estan las fotos.  

http://img571.imageshack.us/f/01082010113.jpg/

http://img576.imageshack.us/f/01082010115.jpg/

ojala me puedan dar una mano ya que no sale en datasheet o salen otro smimilares

como 12N100   y cosas asi.


----------



## rastone1993

Hola amigos foreros!
les paso a contar mi historia...
Chatarreando!  resulta que encontre un especie de sistema de audio casero, la cosa es q estaba todo desarmado y no tenía ganas de ponerme a pensar cómo armarlo jej,,,
Resulta que en la parte de alimentación, encontré un componente raro, me da a pinta de un germanio, pero ustedes me lo sabran decir!
Se llama Tesla MAA723 X90, tiene 10 patas, y repito, esta en la parte del circuito de fuente...
les dejo lo único que encontré en la web:

http://cgi.ebay.com/TESLA-MAA723-/320567878490

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Es un regulador de tensión equivalente al uA723, TBA281 y muy posiblemente al *LM723*


----------



## rastone1993

Gracias fogonazo, por que ni siquiera encontré el datasheet...
Sos mi ídolo jej

Buen día y muchas gracias!

Una pregunta más...
Es de germanio?
lo pregunto por su forma...
saludos!


----------



## Cacho

No, Rastone, el encapsulado no tiene que ver con que sea o no de Germanio.
Y no vas a encontrar integrados de Germanio, por lo menos no hasta donde sé.

Saludos


----------



## rastone1993

Gracias Cacho, me ilusiné cuando lo vi entre la basura jej 

SAludos y gracias!


----------



## jaftsu

Alguien me puede ayudar con este datasheet es de un amplificador pero no lo encuentro se trata de un STK442-130, es de un Sony, no se mucho de audio pero estoy en proceso de aprendizaje.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

jaftsu dijo:


> Alguien me puede ayudar con este datasheet es de un amplificador pero no lo encuentro se trata de un STK442-130, es de un Sony, no se mucho de audio pero estoy en proceso de aprendizaje.
> Saludos y gracias.



Seguramente es muy similar a este: *STK442-110*


----------



## jaftsu

Gracias Fogonazo, lo comparare y dejare aqui mis conclusiones.
SALU2


----------



## jedupi

Un saludo desde Venezuela a todos los colegas integrantes de este prestigioso foro, necesito por favor que alguien me diga cual es el reemplazo de un transistor BR8550 de una tarjeta de salida de audio y video. muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho

BR8550 parece más un código de fabricación que el nombre del transistor.
¿Podés poner una foto o el datasheet (mejor) del bicho en cuestión?

Saludos


----------



## Pendor

jedupi dijo:


> Un saludo desde Venezuela a todos los colegas integrantes de este prestigioso foro, necesito por favor que alguien me diga cual es el reemplazo de un transistor BR8550 de una tarjeta de salida de audio y video. muchas gracias


 

¿Será éste? ==> *8550*

De ser ese mismo, muy fácil reemplazo del par complementario (8550/*8050*).


----------



## Cacho

Si es el 8550 del que habla Pendor, entonces es reemplazable por casi cualquier cosa si no necesitás mucha corriente (los BC55X son una buena opción).

Más corriente manejan los BC327 (si es que en tu circuito la necesita) y más aún los BC636/638/640. Estos últimos pueden ser un poco más difíciles de conseguir, pero son un reemplazo casi perfecto.
Eso sí: Cuidado con las patas, que no van igual.

Con respecto al 8050, de ninguna manera podés reemplazarlo por ese. El original es un PNP y el que proponés como reemplazo es NPN. 


Saludos


----------



## Pendor

Cacho dijo:


> ...Con respecto al 8050, de ninguna manera podés reemplazarlo por ese. El original es un PNP y el que proponés como reemplazo es NPN.


 

No propuse ningún reemplazo (esa era tarea pa' jedupi), tan solo sugerí reemplazar el *par complementario *compuesto por el *8550* (PNP) y el *8050* (NPN).


----------



## Cacho

Ahhhhhhh...
Perdón, eso me pasa por leer rápido 

Saludos


----------



## Nicko_2310

Tenia entendido que el 2N3055 pero de RCA o me no es asi ?


----------



## Cacho

Nicko_2310 dijo:


> Tenia entendido que el 2N3055 pero de RCA o me no es asi ?



Si podés explicarte mejor quizá entendamos de qué se trata.

Saludos


----------



## jbarrim

Hola amigos colegas necesito manual de servicio de amplificador de audio yamaha 350 serie xs saludos


----------



## Electronec

Aqui lo tienes.

yamaha 350

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote

Mira que tu si sabes escribir muy bien el titulo de tu post, esperaba encontrar mas datos, fotos y cosas asi para que participen más gente, pero veo que eres reservado.

Etolipoz


----------



## Cacho

Bien, con el esquema en la mano, ¿qué es lo que necesitás cambiar y no conseguís?.


----------



## jbarrim

disculpa si soy reservado solo es que no e posteado casi nunca, necesito reparar un yamaha 350 que esta con la etapa de potencia mala y con los trans de potencia quemados desde ya gracias


----------



## Cacho

jbarrim dijo:


> ...esta con la etapa de potencia mala y con los trans de potencia quemados desde ya gracias


Ok, ¿qué transistores (modelo) son?


----------



## Estampida

zopilote dijo:


> encontrar mas datos, fotos.
> 
> Etolipoz


 
Mira que ya postearon el esquema, por lo que veo es un lindo amplificador, espero que lo repares jbarrim.


----------



## Cacho

Por eso en el mensaje 4 hablo de que ya tiene el esquemático 


Saludos


----------



## jbarrim

Son los C4468 y A1695 (potencia) y los C4793 - A1837 respectivamente encontre algunos reemplazos en la web pero no me satisfacen del todo me gustaria saber si sabes de algun componente que lo reemplaze como corresponde. gracias cacho.salu2

y agradezco a zopilote por el envio del esquema. agradecido desde chile


----------



## Cacho

jbarrim dijo:


> ...me gustaria saber si sabes de algun componente que lo reemplaze como corresponde...


Hay montones.
Decime cuáles reemplazos conseguís vos en tu zona y de ahí elegimos el que mejor pueda funcionar. No tiene sentido recomendarte un transistor que no vayas a conseguir.


Saludos


----------



## Zforos

leandrofarina dijo:


> Perfecto!!, gracias Daniel...lo cambio y te cuento como me fue !


Ten cuidado que no te den el XR2206CP de la firma Exar, que es un generador de funciones. En el integrado figura 2206CP y los vendedores se confunden. Debe figurar KA2206 (Samsung) en el integrado, tambien puedes usar el LA4182 de Sanyo el cual trae aletas similares al KA2206 que equivalen a los pines centrales del TEA2025.Suerte!


----------



## vct5045

Hola,

necesito algunos componentes, pero en mi zona no los encuentro. ¿valdría alguna equivalencia?

Necesito el diodo BAT60B, pero solamente encuentro pmeg1030eh ¿es equivalente?

Otro componente que no consigo encontrar es una bobina con código ncb0805a121tr
¿hay algún equivalente para sustituir esta bobina?



Otra cosa a parte:

en el circuito que estoy intentando montar, se indica que se necesita una bobina de 1uH, ¿valdría cualquiera que tenga este valor sin importar los demás valores? (el esquema no me da más información...

Espero que puedan ayudarme.

Gracias.


----------



## Meliklos

hola, como va?
bueno, respondiendo a tu primera pregunta, e visto la hoja de datos de ambos y no hay muchas diferencias, no se si vos las viste, te las adjunto para que lo veas vos mismo, pero supongo que no tendrás inconvenientes en sustituirlo 

con respecto al código de la bobina, te adjunto la hoja de datos y tendrás que buscar por ahi según las características de tu bobina... puede haber muuuchos códigos por ahi!

saludos!


----------



## leandrofarina

He conseguido el TEA2025 sin problemas, lo he cambiado y mi home me funciona a la perfeccion desde hace unos meses, muchisimas gracias por la informacion!! Ha sido de gran ayuda!

Saludos!!​


----------



## Beah

Hola... soy nuevo en el foro,  y aún no tengo muchos conocimientos, así que les pido su orientación. 

Resulta que tengo una fuente, y a esta se le descompusierón 3 semiconductores...
2 transistores, y creo 1 regulador...

Como estos no los venden por acá (marcas japonesas), quiero cambiarlos por otros más comunes... en cuestión son:

*S9014 >> BC337 (NPN)
*S9015 >> BC327 (PNP)
*K2324 >> No sé que es..., pero en internet lo encontré así "2SK2324" y está descontinuado... y quisiera saber por cuál otro podría cambiarlo...

Su ayuda a decirme si puedo usar esos como remplazo sería de mucha ayuda... Gracias...
Les Adjunto los datasheet


----------



## Cacho

Sin ver el esquema de lo que tenés no puedo asegurarlo, pero para reemplazar al MOSFET ese pedí cualquiera de 600V y (mínimo) 2A.
El IRF840, si mal no recuerdo, cumple con esos requisitos y más.

Los otros son transistores bastante comunes. Supongo que no tendrás problemas con los reemplazos que proponés.

Slaudos


----------



## peluffo86

tengo una pregunta, el TIP35C y el TIP36C pueden trabajar bien con un voltaje de 32-0-32 se dice q*UE* el voltaje minimo es de 100v q*UE* tan cierto es esto...


----------



## hellfull

el minimo no,ese es el maximo,no tienen minimo estos transistores.


----------



## sokoloko

Hola amigos,

Hoy desmontando una "especie" de helicoptero de radiocontrol, he encontrado dos dispositivos que desconozco, son de 1,5cm x 1cm mas o menos. Ambos estaban colocados a 90º, uno horizontal y otro vertical.

Me imagino que pueden ser sensores, pero si son inerciales, acelerometros, giroscopicos o demas no tengo ni idea .

Alguien sabe orientarme un poco???

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Mandrake

Parece cristal de cuarzo. ¿Tiene el mismo tamaño que el cristal de una memoria USB?


----------



## sokoloko

Parece un cristal, es cierto y el tamaño es similar.

Pero creo que no lo es, pues en los cristales suele venir la frecuencia grabada en la carcasa y suelen tener dos conexiones, y este componente tiene cuatro y se usan las cuatro, aunque dos esten puenteadas.

Pero tomo nota por si acaso es eso .

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los osciladores de cristal tienen 4 pines , alimentación , masa y salida , así que no estaría mal la pata puenteada.


----------



## Mandrake

sokoloko dijo:


> . . . los cristales suele venir la frecuencia grabada en la carcasa . . .


 
No es extraño que sea producido, por encargo del fabricante del juguetito, para evitar la clonacion en masa.


----------



## sammaael

como ya dijieron puede ser un cristal pero es extraña la posicion en la que lo ubican....


----------



## sokoloko

Vale, gracias por los consejos, pero descartamos lo del cristal....

He realizado un par de circuitos para probar y a sustituir por uno que tenia viejo de un pic y nada, electronicamente no genera pulsos.

Solo por descartar, si fuese un giroscopio o acerelometro, sabeis algun circuito sencillo para probarlo??

Saludos.


----------



## deshrell

Hola a todos, muchas gracias de antemano a quienes me puedan apoyar con este inconveniente que tengo. Les cuento...

Estoy poniendo a tono mi Wagoneer y ahora estoy en el control de temporizacion del limpiaparabrisas. El problema, no temporiza nada y se comporta erraticamente en ocasiones :enfadado:... Trabaja con un 4093 (Quadruple 2-input NAND Schmitt trigger), el cual ya reemplace por uno nuevo; al igual que los condensadores y un rele. A las resistencias las desolde y las medi para comprobarlas y estan bien. Lo unico que me va quedando es este componente anonimo que por mas que pregunto en tiendas de electronica no me ha podido ayudar a identificarlo siquiera .

Seria genial que alguien de aca me pudiera ayudar con eso! GRACIAS!!! 

De no poder solventar el asunto con el componente ya tengo en mente reemplazar todo el modulo por un micro, pero preferiria dejarlo original. Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## DOSMETROS

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Tratá de dibujar el circuito así tenemos mejor idea.

Saludos !


----------



## deshrell

Gracias por la sugerencia DOSMETROS! Y por la bienvenida tambien! 

Voy a hacer lo posible para dibujar el diagrama y subirlo mañana mismo.


----------



## moverar

Si te queda bien, comprobalo con medidor de semiconductores del multimetro (tester) polarizando directa en inversamente las ¿3 terminales? (o son 2), ¿me comprendès?

quiero decir, si tiene 3 terminales (porque no puedo definir bien en la imagen) asignale A, B y C respectivamente, en un grafico o croquis, y medi de la siguiente forma:

A+ CON B -
A+ CON C-
A- CON B+
A- CON C+
B+ CON C-
B- CON C+

Tras cada mediciòn anota los datos leìdos en el instrumento.

Luego postealos acà y podremos definir si es un semiconductor o varios configurados de alguna forma en particular, ya que en la web no se encuentra nada con esos datos.

Tambien lo busque en los manuales ECG de philips y no hay datos con ese còdigo.

Por las caracteristicas fìsicas me hace acordar de dos casos parecidos que tuve que resolver hace un buen tiempo, en realidad en uno de los casos eran dos diodos en oposiciòn y en el otro el componente era un fusible de 3 terminales que en buenas condiciones por la pata central la corriente caìa a un nivel despreciable, pero cuando el fuse se cortaba derivaba la corriente a un led indicador de fusible quemado. 

Espero el dibujito que prometiste... asì me queda mas claro el panorama.

saludos.


----------



## deshrell

Hola panas foreros!  Espero que esten bien.

Les cuento que ya puse a funcionar el temporizador. Probe el componente en cuestion como me recomendo moverar y funciona muy similar a un PNP. Lo sustitui por un 3906 y no acciono el motor (cosa que antes si lo hacia) asi que volvi al componente original, desolde con la pistola de calor el 4093, coloque una base de 14 y puse un nuevo 4093. Hice fiesta cuando probe el sistema y funciono como debe ser!  

De verdad les agradezco mucho su ayuda y su buena intencion en el foro. Gracias!

Aun me quedan muchos proyectos de mejoras para mi camioneta, en su mayoria de control y mediciones. A medida que los vaya haciendo ire publicandolos aca para leer buenas sugerencias! Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Elektro90

Hola, amigos

Estuve revisando una fuente Atx de pc malograda la cual no enciende, al medir en caliente primero condensador de 220v no se cargaba, el segundo sí, después de revisarlo más me di cuenta que el transitor del medio marcaba fugaz grandes y justamente este transistor está conectado con el positivo de dicho condensador que no se carga, así que saqué todo el bloque de transistores de potencia junto con el disipador y corroboré aún más que estaba mal.

El transistor es 13007,  me sugerieron cambiar los 2 transistores iguales, asi que entre otras fuentes tiradas encontré una que se aproxima, este es STD 13007F. No entiendo muy bien las caracteristicas que dice en sus hojas de datos, lo único q me llama la atención es que el 13007 tiene encapsulado TO-220 y el STD 13007F viene en T0-220F.

Le pregunté a mi profesor de electrónica, reviso las hojas de datos y me dijo que sí podría reemplazarlo y me recomendo que cambie los 2 transistores que son iguales Q1 Y Q2, luego le pregunte que el que la fuente usaba es de 9A y el reemplazo es de 8A, y me dijo va funcionar siempre que no le pongas mucha carga. *Qué opinas????*, y
Ah, otro punto para los que tienen experiencia con fuentes de poder:

Normalmente,
Tanto Q1 y Q2 miden asi cuando están en buen estado y en placa:
base con colector debe medir como diodo
colector con emisor debe medir como diodo
base con emisor debe medir 2,6 kohms 

Despues de colocar los nuevos transistores (Q1 y Q2) sin soldarlos todavia, y al medirlos solo de base colector me marca como un diodo los demás me marcan como abierto. Me marca así porque no lo he soldado?, pero se supone que están haciendo contacto sus patitas con la soldadura del la placa, es más al medir a la soldadura  en  la placa me marca igual abierto.

Les adjunto las 2 hojas de datos para que lo revisen y me digan si son reemplazables

Gracias de antemano
Saludos!

Aqui están las hojas de datos


----------



## Tacatomon

Servirá. Un detalle con ese encapsulado es que disipa menos potencia que su hermano TO-220. Así que habrá que ventilar un poco más por que hay más posibilidades de que se sobrepase su SOA y revienten.
Esos transistores deben de medir como cualquier otro NPN, normalmente antes de soldarlos a la PCB, ya que soldados en ella se puede llegar a medir cualquier cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## Elektro90

Hola, 

Ya medí los reeemplazos, y fuera de placa miden/marcan correctamente, pero al ponerlos a la placa para su prensentación (antes de soldarlos) me marcan OTRA COSA ( esto es lo que me llama la atención). Gracias por el dato de la disipación.

Ah, no importa que el reemplazo sea 1 amperio menos ?? Bueno asi dice en su hoja de datos como otros datos que no puedo interpretar.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Realmente, no es mucha diferencia. Algo que hay que tener en cuenta, es que deben de ser reemplazos de confianza, no falsificaciones. Recomendaría los MJE13007 de OnSemi.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Revisá todas las resistencias de polarización de esos transistores , en especial unas de 22 ohms y los díoditos rápidos.

Saludos !


----------



## Elektro90

Revisé esos dioditos color naranja, todas marcan correcto. Con respecto a las resistencias encontré una abierta que está conectada en paralelo al condensador de 220v, ya la cambié.
La resistencia de 22ohms no la encontré pero si otras que marcan como corto (bajisima resistencia) la cual asumo que están bien porque una es MUY RARISIMO que una resistencia se ponga en corto, además  he comprobado en otras fuentes que en la misma zona hay resistencia q marcan corto, pero al sacarlas estaban bien.

Con respecto a las medidas de Q1 y Q2, nuevamente medí al poner el disipador con los Q1 y Q2 sin soldarlos pero esta vez al medirlos, hacía tocar cada punta del tester tanto a la soldadura como a la pata correspondiente y obtuve VALORES CORRECTOS.  

Pero hay un problemilla que todavía me parece raro. Hasta donde yo sé una prueba rapidilla que SIEMPRE  se cumple para esos condensadores grandes de 220v y dentro de la placa, consiste en hacerla la prueba de carga y descarga, por ejemplo pongo en la escala de 20 kohms y/o 200 kohms y en ambas polaridades carga y descarga hasta el infinito.

Justamente el uno de esos condensadores no cargaba ni descargaba porque la resistencia en paralelo estaba abierta pero luego de cambiarla carga ese condensador carga hasta 147 kohms nada más ( en la escala de 200 kohms) y en la escala de 20kohms se queda en 1.


----------



## Elektro90

Actualizado:
Acabo de sacar los 2 condensadores grandes de 220V 330uf y uno de ellos está precisamente ABIERTO. Asi que supongo que esa es la última falla. Mi intención es cambiar ambos condensadores por otros 2 IDENTICOS, pues he escuchado rumores que si se cambia UNO SOLO pueden funcionar mal AMBOS. Alguien tiene experiencia en esto?. Pienso cambiarle por un par de condensadores de 470uf-220v, respecto a esto también hay un debate algunos dicen que le ponga incluso 530uf y otros afirman que se debe conservar el valor de fábrica.

Qué opinas ustedes?


----------



## sokoloko

Hola de nuevo,

Como tengo dos de estos "elementos" y no doy con lo que es, he decidido "ceder" uno en nombre de la ciencia .

Y la verdad q*UE* ahora si q*UE* no se lo q*UE* es, pero me parece algo muy sofisticado por todo lo q*UE* lleva dentro.... pero ya me direis que opinais.

La imagen con buena resolucion la dejo en esta dirección:



		HTML:
	

http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/1802/maxib.jpg

Un saludo


----------



## jaftsu

Tengo un componente electronico  que dice RS-3008 MARTEK POWER, parece como si fuese un pequeño relay de estado solido de 10 pines, pero descocosco que sea y no encuentro informacion alguna si alguien me pudiese ayudar se los agradeceria.
Saludos.


----------



## g.corallo

a mi pasa lo mismo estoy reciclando una placa de red y tengo relays y todo pero algo parecido a un relay blanco de 10 pines no se que es solo dice nec


----------



## Mandrake

Aaaaaaaahhhhg, ¿Por que no usan el buscador del foro?

Esta es la ultima que respondo, la proxima lo "palanqueo" para moderacion.

Solucion para el "bendito" cable HDMI


----------



## edgar carreras

hola eso creo que es una carcaza que lo diseña el fabricante, y te puedo asegurar que lleva dos cuarzos o cristales de frecuencia dentro de el, para la transmision, por eso las cuatro patitas y dos punteadas ya que masa se junta. suerte


----------



## Eduardo

sokoloko dijo:


> ...Como tengo dos de estos "elementos" y no doy con lo que es, he decidido "ceder" uno en nombre de la ciencia .


Son giróscopos por vibración (google Vibrating Gyroscope , google Gyrostar)

Ese código no aparece por ningún lado, pero "con suerte" tal vez sea parecido a los de Murata.

Ojalá que el "sacrificado" pueda revivir...


----------



## sokoloko

Muchas gracias eduardo!!!

En el pdf viene hasta el diagrama de uso y todo....  ahora solo hay que pensar alguna plicacion interesante, jeje!!!

Es curioso como has logrado integrar algo tan complicado (pues ya no son solo transistores) en algo tan pequeño. 

Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## gama1713

ola buenos dias, queria pedirle(s) el favor q si me pueden colaborar en una investigacion que estoy desarrollando. estoy buscando el reemplazo de un transistor *BC-136, BC548, BTBO08-400 *
gracias por su colaboracion...


----------



## nestorgaudier

el BC-136 lo puedes reemplazar por cualquier transistor que sea npn pero que tenga la base en el centro.
el Bc548  por uno pnp base en el centro por el BTB008-400 alli si no te puedo decir nada.. los trasistores de audio casi todos son de uso general lo que importa es la polarizacion y la colacacion.


----------



## gama1713

oye gracias.. muy gentil por tu aporte...seguro q lo aprovechare mucho
gracias.....


----------



## Robo

hola gentes, como dice el titulo del post, estoy buscando un reemplazo para ese transistor ya que no encuentro el original, averigue ahora en una tienda, y me dijeron que me servia el 2n2222, es cierto??, porque en los datasheets me salen para aplicaciones distintas, ademas busque por aqui y no encontre buena info acerca de.
saludos y gracias a tod@s


----------



## betodj

En efecto, puedes reemplazar el BC549 por el 2N2222. (tienen las mismas caracteristicas electricas segun manual de reemplazos ECG)
Ambos tienen encapsulado diferente (determinar la disposicion de pines antes de colocar)

*BC549..NPN-Si, Af/Rf Amp, Driver  (Amplificador audio frecuencia/radiofrecuencia y driver=manejador de cargas)
*2N2222A...NPN-Si, Af/Rf Amp, sw (Amplificador audio frecuencia/radiofrecuencia y conmutador)


----------



## Robo

ok muchas gracias betodj


----------



## wbg58h

Viendo por la cara plana del transistor, las patas son:
1: Emisor
2: Base
3: Colector
Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Sólo tené cuidado con la ganancia, que los BC549*C* están en el grupo más alto (algo de 400 de Hfe) y el 2222 creo que no llega a esos números. Si no te molesta ese tema, adelante.

Como sea, el BC550C puede servirte si no tenés demasiado voltaje (soportan un poco menos si mal no recuerdo) o el 2N3904-06 (no me acuerdo cuál de los dos es el NPN).
El 2N5088 puede servir también, y con un poco más de ruido (los 549-550 son los de bajo ruido de la familia) te sirve cualquiera de los BC547-48.
Otro posible reemplazo es el BC337, o los 2SC1815... Sólo hay que tener cuidado con los pines, que en algunos casos no van a estar distribuídos igual.

En fin, cualquier cosa puede servir. ¿Podés subir el esquemático de dónde lo vas a usar?


Saludos


----------



## Robo

hola gracias por sus respuestas, aqui esta el esquema cacho 
http://www.robotic-lab.com/blog/tutoriales/como-hacer-un-robot-rastreador-de-luz/

ahh, el 2n3904 lo conocia, ese es el npn, pero tampoco lo tenian en la tienda
igual compre el 2n2222 ya que no valen casi nada, y si no me servia para esto, para algo mas eran.
saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Usá cualquier cosa ahí...
Un chicle masticado te sirve, sólo tené cuidado con la distribución de pines (conectalos bien o no anda ni a palos) y que los transistores que uses puedan manejar la corriente del motor.

Andá a la casa de electrónica y preguntá que NPNs tienen, buscá el más barato y tenés un 99% de probabilidades de que ande sin drama, con un 1% de margen de error 

Saludos


----------



## Robo

un chicle masticado???, no sabia que venian npn tambien XD.(<------broma) ok gracias cacho.
los motores se comen 100ma


----------



## Cacho

De nada y...



Robo11 dijo:


> los motores se comen 100ma


Ahí tenemos una situación con los 54X. No les da muy bien la corriente.
100mA es lo máximo que pueden manejar, mejor andá por un BC337, MPSA42, BC639 o cosas así. Manejan más corriente.

Si no, cambiá el encapsulado y andá por los BD13x, MJE340 (¿o era 350 el NPN?) que te dan todavía más corriente (aunque ya sería como mucho.

Y meter un diodito (1N400x) en antiparalelo con el motor estaría bueno para cuidarle la espalda (bueno, justo abajo de la espalda) al transistor 

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

En que circuito vas a usa el transistor, porque ese transistor tiene alta ganancia, y tiene entrada de poco ruido es ideal para preamplificadores de audio.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Robo

hola elaficionado, un par de comentarios arriba deje la pagina de la que saque el circuito.
hola cacho, el 2n2222 si se aguanta los 100ma, no creo que el 557 la necesite para la base del 2n2222


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa cualquier BC54XC (X=7,8,9), y el circuito funcina.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Robo

la cosa es que en la tienda no habia de los npn esos asi que me consegui el 2n2222. pero gracias igualmente.
saludos!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

También sirven, solo debes verificar el orden de los terminales (cual es la base,colector,emisor).

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Robo

sip, ya averigue como estan puestos los pines del transistor. ahora esta lo que dice cacho, si sera que necesito un transistor de mas corriente que el bc557?, porque el que actva el motor seria el 2222.
saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Na...
El 557 (o cualquiera similar) está bien ahí. El 2222 maneja más de 500mA, así que va como quiere en esa función que le querés dar.

Poné una resistencia en la base de los 2222 (algo como 100r ya va a andar bien y con hasta 470r tiene que funcionar, usá cualquier cosa en ese rango) y un diodo en antiparalelo con el motor o es probable que quemes sistemáticamente los NPN.
Más que eso no hace falta.

Saludos


----------



## Robo

cacho, esa resistencia de 100 que decis va de base a tierra o de base a colector del 557?
saludos y gracias!


----------



## Tavo

Creo que Cacho sugirió que la resistencia sea de BASE. Es decir, entre el colector del BC557 y la base del BC549 (2N2222 en tu caso). Ahí, intercalá 100 ohms.

Sugerencia, yo reemplazaría el BC549 con un BD139.
No entiendo lo del diodo en antiparalelo, no se en que sentido iría colocado.

Saludos.

PS: Me encanta la seguridad de Cacho... Eso demuestra claramente la experiencia en circuitos eh.. jeje re canchero!


----------



## Robo

el diodo iria anodo a tierra, o en este caso a colector del 2222, y el catodo al vcc, o por lo menos eso entiendo por antiparalelo


----------



## Cacho

El esquema del que hablo es algo así:
​Ahí se ven el diodo y la resistencia que decía de agregar. No puse el resto del esquema, no lo consideré necesario porque no cambia nada ahí.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

No entiendo que función cumple el diodo ahí. No es la primera vez que veo algo similar, igual a esto. Los diodos de protección, pero no entiendo para qué están si en todos los casos estamos manejando CC (corriente continua)...

La resistencia se suponía que iba así.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> No entiendo que función cumple el diodo ahí. No es la primera vez que veo algo similar, igual a esto. Los diodos de protección, pero no entiendo para qué están si en todos los casos estamos manejando CC (corriente continua)...


En un motor o un relé tenés una bobina y cuando se le corta la alimentación se produce un pico de tensión *debido a la energía almacenada en la bobina*. Si el pico alcanza como para superar la Vce máxima del transistor, lo cocina.

Con el diodo ese evitás que el pico se pase de valores manejables. Los porqués son un poco más complejos, pero sin entrar en detalles, es así.

En el caso de estos motorcitos de 3V, no es probable que superes la tensión máxima y el diodo no es terriblemente necesario, pero si hacer las cosas bien cuesta un diodo de centavos... ¿por qué no?


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Lo que pasa con los inductores, es que cuando le cortas la corriente de golpe, el mismo da vuelta su tension de golpe, es decir si en principio tenias esto:

Vcc=VL+Vce

Cuando se corta la corriente producto del transistor, la tension en el inductor se invierte:

Vcc=-VL+Vce => Vce=Vcc+VL

Que ahi esta lo que menciona cacho, si Vcc+VL es muy grande o supera Vcemax, puede llegar a quemar el transistor.


----------



## Tavo

Aja... Algo parecido al principio de funcionamiento de la topología FlyBack...

Está interesante. Deduje que algo así era, pero no quise meter la pata.

Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## Robo

etonces no estaba equivocado yo. gracias cacho otra vez saludos!!


----------



## Cacho

De nada Robo.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec

Y el poner un condensador de algunos nanos en paralelo al diodo, nos absorbe esos picos y evitamos posibles interferencias.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Electronec dijo:


> Y el poner un condensador de algunos nanos en paralelo al diodo, nos absorbe esos picos y evitamos posibles interferencias.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, pero como bien se dijo arriba, si el diodo ya es un "chiche", creo que el condensador no auspicia de nada. 
En ningún caso hay problemas de interferencia, creo.

Y de paso, si el condensador iría, tendría que ser de unos cuantos volts, no crees?


----------



## pdelt3

Hola.

Necesito que me ayuden a encontrar un reemplazo para el MOSFET "A 2761l" ya que en Buenos Aires, Argentina no lo encuentro. Pregunté en Boulogne Sur Mer y en Paraná y nadie lo conoce, datasheet: http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/146942/A-POWER/AP2761I-A.html

Es de una fuente de un LCD samsung. Busqué en internet y muchos tienen este problema sin encontrar solución.

Exactamente es este http://cgi.ebay.com/AP2761-AP2761I-AP2761I-A-N-Channel-Enhancement-MOSFET-/120605072281?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c149f5b99

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Listado de proveedores de Electrónica (argentina) [Witronica]

Saludos !


----------



## pdelt3

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Listado de proveedores de Electrónica (argentina) [Witronica]
> 
> Saludos !



Gracias, pero llame a todas las casas de capital federal y ninguno lo trabaja.

Necesito un reemplazo


----------



## pdelt3

¿Podría reemplazarlo por un 2SK2640? ¿Tienen las mismas características?

Aquí está el datasheet http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fuji/2SK2640.pdf
Y nuevamente el del AP2761l  http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/146942/A-POWER/AP2761I-A.html


Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

En cuanto a potencia , corriente y Rds estás bién , pero tu transistor es para 650 V y ese reemplazo solo para 500 V.

Habría que ver el circuito.

Si no es muuuuuuy caro podrías probarlo.

Saludos !


----------



## pdelt3

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En cuanto a potencia , corriente y Rds estás bién , pero tu transistor es para 650 V y ese reemplazo solo para 500 V.
> 
> Habría que ver el circuito.
> 
> Si no es muuuuuuy caro podrías probarlo.
> 
> Saludos !



Y el capacitor mas grande que tiene la placa es de 450v asi que calculo que mas de ese voltaje no circula por la placa.

Igualmente voy a probar y te cuento los resultados.

Muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## bb1

He metido la pata al invertir la polaridad de alimentación de un variador de motor.  Los cuatro mosfet de potencia de la salida que trabajan en paralelo se han quemado inmediatamente. 

Son de la marca International Rectifier en encapsulado smd de ocho patillas canal N, puerta en tapilla cuatro. Drenador de 1 a 3 y surtidor de 5 a 8. Alimentación 12 volts.

El problema es que frecuentemente en los componentes SMD se comen el prefijo y aunque estoy mirando en la página de la marca no aparecen.

Las numeración es 601H, mas abajo R9L4 y abajo del todo F7805Z

buscando con F7805Z lo mas parecido que me sale es International Rectifier - datasheet pdf 

Jugando con 601H,  International Rectifier - datasheet pdf con R9L4 nada de nada.

¿Hay alguien que entidenda de códigos de SMD mutilados?


----------



## zopilote

la primera opcion es la que vale, el IR no lo imprimen por lo que es el IRF7508Z. Los de arriba son diodos, y no solo internacional Rectifier los fabrica,  tambien vienen como Si7850DP de Vishay y no solo puedes colocar ese codigo tienes muchos más de donde escoger como Si7370DP, Si4470EY, AO4468 , IRF7403....etc. y en otros encapsulados iguamente.


----------



## bb1

Lo primero, gracias por tu ayuda. Efectivamente, lo de arriba son diodos dobles puestos como protección supongo de los mosfet. Iba a preguntar algo de ellos pero evité hacerlo centrándome en la avería. Lo que me extrañaba el porqué han puesto esa batería de diodos, todos en paralelo cuando lo que alimenta es un motor de no mas de 8 A de consumo.

Esta tarde por probar los desoldé, puse otro mosfet y alimenté. No funcionaba. Comprobé un regulador de tensión que hacía cosas de forma inexplicable y que en el momento de la avería no hacía. Hice una soldadura y tachan, tachan, el microcontrolador estuvo sometido a 12 volts y a calentarse.  Es decir, a la mierda el variador.

Y mirando ahora mas atentamente los datos de los semiconductores me he encontrado esto que confirma lo que decías.


----------



## edson1908

holan a todos quiero saber  que significa :M4P    y  PEN  necesito saber si son transitores  de que tipo algun reemplazo para estos... son de una camaras que llegaron chinas el cual se han quemado estos  supongo que son transitores quisiera que me ayuden a poder reemplazar averiguando que significan estos codigos.......


----------



## luk320

Hola, necesito cambiar un diodo averiado con numero SB160, no lo encuentro en las tiendas de eletronica, necesito saber que otros diodos me sirven,

saludos

Hoja de datos
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/S/B/1/6/SB160.shtml


----------



## zaiz

Pide un diodo Schottky de 1A - 60V.
Con eso es suficiente, a menos que en la tienda no tengan de tipo Schottky o no sepan.

Te sirve el 11DQ09 y lo consigues en AG Electronica, a 6 pesos.


----------



## Jadacuor

revisa es datasheet del  1n5819, depende de que caracteristicas necesitas que sean compatibles, corriente, voltaje, etc

editado= el MBR160 es el perfecto


----------



## zabuza

creo que los remplazos son TEA2025,D2025,YD2025,ULN2025)

Tube un problema con un ic muy similar el yg2025

Y no habia muchos datos sobre ese ic y me costo trabajo encontralos

Son de un subwoofer para pc


----------



## kpo93

necesito saber un reemplazo para un circuito integrado NE 5534A porque tengo que rendir la proxima semana y mi proyecto no funciona todo lo demas anda muy bien pero no el integrado por no sacar señal en la salida..por favor lo necesito con urgencia.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola kpo93

Entra a este enlace, busca por PART NAME; En la parte baja de la página aparecen unos Iconos PDF, dale click a algúno; Aparece otra página y en la parte baja de esta hay otros circuitos substitutos del que buscas.

http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## master11

colegas les comento

yo soy bombero aqui en chile resulta que aqui es una institucion sin fines de lucros eso quiere decir que somos voluntarios y no contamos con todos lo recursos necesarios que cuentan en otros paises, hace poco se nos daño nuestra sirena del carro bomba se reviso y se detecto el transistor 70474140 quemados el modelo de la sirena es north american si75m y en mi pais no encontramos el transistor por ninguna parte y quiero saber si se puede reemplazar estos transistores por algun circuito o de alguna forma utilizar mas de un trasistor para lograr que esta funcione.


----------



## crimson

Hola master11, tiene la denominación de los transistores que usa Peavey (Motorola para uso industrial) te dejo el reemplazo, si no se consigue pienso que un MJ15016 puede ir OK. Saludos C


----------



## master11

lo buscare muchas gracias por el dato


----------



## Wasmosy

sin mas... busco un reemplazo para el LA4625 ... ya que por aca no consigo ese integrado ... es un amplificador stereo de 5 w + 5w (segun la caja) ... la alimentacion es de 12 V hecha por una fuente de computadora AT ...




saludos...


----------



## zopilote

Estas por ahí, por que por acá no encuentro el susodicho IC, el reemplazo es el LA4628, pero por allá nadie lo tiene. suerte.


----------



## indas111

Necesito conocer característica del posible diodo zener SMD con la inscripción AVP 52A.
Agradezco desde ya la posibilidad de hacer esta pregunta y pido disculpas por lo poco interesante de la cuestión...
Saludos
Carlos


----------



## zaiz

No será 1N4752A?
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/1N4752A.pdf

tal vez haya tipo SMD de ése.

Desde mi punto de vista no tienes porqué pedir disculpas, la pregunta no es poco interesante.


----------



## indas111

Muchas gracias, me oriento con tu indicación, a ver qué sucede.-
Saludos
Carlos


----------



## Wasmosy

tampoco ... bueno ... al parecer no va a haber caso con este amplificador btl ... seguire averiguando...



slaudos...


----------



## pandacba

muy pero muy simple amigo, cuando de audio se trata hay mil formas de solución, te ahogas en una gota de lluvia.....

Busca cualquier CI de audio, puedes elegir simples dobles etc, de las marcas que quieras,

Puedes utilizar el TDA2002 con dos unidades de esas salvas la situación, para el ipreso la puedes hacer en una tableta perforada..
Como no tenemos idea de done es por ahi.... ve a las tiendas donde compras y pide que te digan que CI's tieene de 4-5W a 12V con los codigos buscas las hojas de datos por internet en ellas estan los circuitos de aplicación eliges uno luego pones en google el nombre y seguro que encuentras algun proyecto con pcb incluido.....
Y si no consultas por aqui

Estuve viendo la hoja de datos y es un doble BTL  y podes hacer lo propio con dos TDA2002 por canal y lsito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pandacba dijo:


> Estuve viendo la hoja de datos y es un doble BTL  y podes hacer lo propio con dos TDA2002 por canal y lsito


El proyecto con el TDA7377 de mnicolau es precisamente eso, aunque tiene un poco mas de potencia. Está recontra-probado y funciona de mil maravillas.


----------



## yomismo2

bueno os comento,tengo una etapa de car audio,sphere audio SA-2080 1000Wx2que me dieron para que me la quedara, pero tiene un problema.
bueno puesel problema es que no suena,enciende y todo pero no emite señal por las salidas out,aqui os dejo unas fotos del componente,el cual no puedo saber que modelo es, pues esta calcinado,a ver si puede decirme alguien el componente o un sustituto que pueda ponerle,o como averiguar que componente es y de que valor,salu2,las resistencias que estan proximas en caso de necesidad de cambiarlas,me guiaria por el codigo de colores.salu2 y gracias de antemano!

por cierto creo que es un encapsulado amplificador de audio,alguien que me diga,o alguien con una etapa igual que pueda abrirla y decirme que componente lleva para comprarlo y ponerselo


















http://img202.imageshack.us/i/30112010388.jpg/


----------



## DJ DRACO

no hermano...varias cositas...

1) en el foro debes escribir correctamente
2) el componente es un transistor de efecto de cmapo MOSFET

debes ver los que estan cerca, tomar el código, ir y comprar yo diria los 4! y cambiarlos...obviamente cambiar todo los componentes cercanos que estén negros y con olorcito.

saludos.


----------



## yomismo2

ok disculpa si algo esta mal escrito,de verdad que intento escribirlo bien pude que con las prisas se me pase alguna letra.

el otro mosfet que esta al lado es como mas gordo.eso es que es de distinto valor?o es igual al que se ha quemado.con cual otro mosfet podria sustituirse?

la etapa es de 1000w por dos canales, lo que seria 500 por canal y 1000 puenteado.


lo de las resistencias que estan al lado si las cambiare,mas vale prevenir que curar,la unica duda es en el valor de ese mosfet quemado ya que al quemarse,se ha borrado la referencia,y no se si es de igual o distinto valor que el que esta a su lado.saludos y gracias.
PD1:Texto principal revisado,y faltas corregidas(las que he visto claro )(es que las prisas ya sabeis)
PD2 :disculpa de nuevo las faltas,creo que esta vez se entiende mejor.

PD3:de los otros 3 transistores cada uno de ellos es distinto


----------



## Cacho

yomismo2 dijo:


> ...aqui os dejo unas fotos del componente,el cual no puedo saber que modelo es...







Saludos


----------



## yomismo2

Cacho dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 43866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



c***ñ***** si es un perro me muerde!!!lo que hace el ver el estropicio y no fijarse!!gracias socio,buscando por esa referencia encontrare el componente no?un abrazo


----------



## Cacho

El 60N06 es un MOSFET muy común y fácil de conseguir, además de ser bastante barato.
Si no conseguís ese, hay reemplazos varios, también baratos y fáciles de conseguir.

Saludos y cuidado con los perros


----------



## yomismo2

vale estado buscandolo por este nombre RFP60N06 y aparece pero no consigo ninguna pagina de venta,en las paginas de venta que he mirado no esta este,que sitio me aconsejas para conseguirlo??que otro reemplazo me aconsejarias??su precio esta entre los 2€uros y 3€ bastante barato un abrazo socio.
y si si tendre cuidado con los perros jejeje y sobre todo me fijare mas jaja

por cierto el otro componente que esta al lao tambien en la placa pone RFP60N06 y tiene montado un IRFZ44N es ese el sustituto al 60N06?


----------



## Cacho

yomismo2 dijo:


> vale estado buscandolo por este nombre RFP60N06 y aparece pero no consigo ninguna pagina de venta...


Si lo andás buscando por internet, poné IRFP60N06 (lleva una "I" al principio) o directamente 60N06. Es un MOSFET de 60A y 60V, cualquiera que dé esas especificaciones anda.


yomismo2 dijo:


> ...que sitio me aconsejas para conseguirlo??


Pasá por Tecnomundo, en Zelarrayán pasando Salta. Ahí lo tienen por menos de $8 (al cambio es como €1,5). 
Vos estás del otro lado del Atlántico, no conozco mucho por allá...


yomismo2 dijo:


> que otro reemplazo me aconsejarias??[...]
> por cierto el otro componente ... en la placa pone RFP60N06 y tiene montado un IRFZ44N es ese el sustituto al 60N06?


Vos lo dijiste 
Fijate de dejar los dos iguales, y de ser posible, nuevos (si uno anda medio mal, no es bueno para el otro). Hacé lo mismo con todos los componentes que vayan en parejas y uno ande mal o lo sospeches.

Saludos


----------



## yomismo2

Cacho dijo:


> Si lo andás buscando por internet, poné IRFP60N06 (lleva una "I" al principio) o directamente 60N06. Es un MOSFET de 60A y 60V, cualquiera que dé esas especificaciones anda.
> 
> Pasá por Tecnomundo, en Zelarrayán pasando Salta. Ahí lo tienen por menos de $8 (al cambio es como €1,5).
> Vos estás del otro lado del Atlántico, no conozco mucho por allá...
> 
> Vos lo dijiste
> Fijate de dejar los dos iguales, y de ser posible, nuevos (si uno anda medio mal, no es bueno para el otro). Hacé lo mismo con todos los componentes que vayan en parejas y uno ande mal o lo sospeches.
> 
> Saludos



socio de verdad que te lo agradezco de corazon!!voy a buscar segun las especificaciones que me as dado,por cierto sabes si esas paginas envian a todo el mundo?o solo america?saludos y aqui tienes un amigo para lo que necesites,desde España,saludos y un fuerte abrazo  te comentare si lo he encontrao


----------



## el-rey-julien

también compra unas resistencias de   100 Hom 0   150 hom  que se queman junto al transistor ,esa es la etapa de  la fuente


----------



## yomismo2

el-rey-julien dijo:


> también compra unas resistencias de   100 Hom 0   150 hom  que se queman junto al transistor ,esa es la etapa de  la fuente



las resistencias que pueden estar un poco quemadas son las que se ven *E*n la foto prosimas al mosfet que las cambiare tambien,teng*O* qu*E* ver  el valo*R* para comprarlas,pero eso es mas facil de encontrar qu*E* l*O*s mosfet,irea ver a tiendas fisicas que por internet se me esta haciendo dificilisimo da*R* con ellos saludos


----------



## Cacho

Las que te dice Su Majestad son las Rgate. Son las resistencias que van desde (loquesea) hasta los gates de los MOSFET.
Su valor suele estar entre 10Ω y 220Ω y muy frecuentemente andan por los 100Ω (de ahí su sugerencia).

Suelen ser de 1/4W, nada especiales, y su valor exacto tampoco es demasiado crítico en general. Es claro que tenés que revisar que no haya nada más en corto o quemado antes de arrancar el ampli con los componentes nuevos.

Saludos

PS: Si es por buscar los MOSFET en tu país, entrá a la wiki del foro y revisá los proveedores españoles, que hay varios. Alguno lo debe tener...


----------



## yomismo2

Cacho dijo:


> Las que te dice Su Majestad son las Rgate. Son las resistencias que van desde (loquesea) hasta los gates de los MOSFET.
> Su valor suele estar entre 10Ω y 220Ω y muy frecuentemente andan por los 100Ω (de ahí su sugerencia).
> 
> Suelen ser de 1/4W, nada especiales, y su valor exacto tampoco es demasiado crítico en general. Es claro que tenés que revisar que no haya nada más en corto o quemado antes de arrancar el ampli con los componentes nuevos.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PS: Si es por buscar los MOSFET en tu país, entrá a la wiki del foro y revisá los proveedores españoles, que hay varios. Alguno lo debe tener...



a oks gracias de nuevo por la aclaracion jej,voy a ver los wiki haver que encuentro,un abrazo!


----------



## el-rey-julien

cuando falla    la etapa de la fuente siempre se queman esas rgate,el valor mas bajo  que e encontrado fueron de 4,7 Ω y  el máximo de 270 Ω,pero la mayoría suelen usar valores de  33Ω 100Ω y  150 Ω,
 casi siempre que se quema algunos de  los tr  de la fuente es porque  alguna salida esta en corto ,
su majestad el rey julien saluda 
pd:
   no es el IRFP6N60 ,a pero ese es de 40wat ???


----------



## Cacho

6N60 => 6A/600V
60N06 => 60A/60V

Esta fuente es elevadora de 12V a loqueseaqueuseeseampli, con 600V te sobra tensión por todos lados, y con 6A te falta coriente. Es Car Audio, no es para enchufar a 220V.

Saludos


----------



## yomismo2

bueno de momento he encontrado esto crees que puede servirme alguno??

El IRFZ44N me aparece en una pagina como obsoleto,dara lo mismo cambiarlos por los otros??tendria que cambiar algo mas??o directamente los puedo montar sin rectificar nada del amplificador?? aqui los que he encontrado:


http://www.ariston.es/esp/catalogoConsulta.aspx?TextBuscar=60N06


http://www.fairchildsemi.com/sitese...id=$__queryId__$&t=0&ia=1&qt=1291244868&text=


http://www.fairchildsemi.com/pf/RF/RFP50N06.html


alguno de esto me valdria sin tener que rectificar nada de la etapa??y me daria la misma potencia que con los anteriores??saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

Cacho dijo:


> 6N60 => 6A/600V
> 60N06 => 60A/60V
> 
> Esta fuente es elevadora de 12V a loqueseaqueuseeseampli, con 600V te sobra tensión por todos lados, y con 6A te falta coriente. Es Car Audio, no es para enchufar a 220V.
> 
> Saludos



si es fácil de confundir los números,gracias cacho ,pero tenia que preguntar,pues me entro  la duda


----------



## yomismo2

Cacho dijo:


> 6N60 => 6A/600V
> 60N06 => 60A/60V
> 
> Esta fuente es elevadora de 12V a loqueseaqueuseeseampli, con 600V te sobra tensión por todos lados, y con 6A te falta coriente. Es Car Audio, no es para enchufar a 220V.
> 
> Saludos



exacto,es una etapa de sonido de coche, va a 12 voltios y la potencia que otorga es de 1000watt

500watios por canal



el-rey-julien dijo:


> si es fácil de confundir los números,gracias cacho ,pero tenia que preguntar,pues me entro  la duda



yo ahora entiendo mejor la referencia,el primr numero es la corriente y el segundo la tension,50n06 seria 50A/60v verdad?


----------



## Cacho

Todo lo que incluya "60N06" en el nombre te sirve como reemplazo. El 55N06 también, el 50N06, anda bien también.

Las tres primeras letras dependen del fabricante. Si es International Rectifier, será IR, IRF, IRFZ o IRFP. Si es otro... Serán otras letritas, pero el código de números será el mismo siempre 

Saludos

Edit:


yomismo2 dijo:


> exacto,es una etapa de sonido de coche, va a 12 voltios y la potencia que otorga es de 1000watt
> 
> 500watios por canal


Ejem... Ni lo sueñes. Eso no da 500W ni con una orden del juez. La potencia será (bastante) menor. No te desilusiones al oírla (sé que no lo harás), pero 500W no da ni por casualidad.


yomismo2 dijo:


> yo ahora entiendo mejor la referencia,el primr numero es la corriente y el segundo la tension,50n06 seria 50A/60v verdad?


Exacto: A la izquierda de la "N", la corriente en Ampér, a la derecha, la tensión de trabajo en decenas de Volt.

Saludos y de nada Alteza, siempre es un gusto.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si eso ya me había dado cuenta ,pues an caído unos cuantos de esos  equipos a mis manos,nomas  no se porque confundí los números del  6n60 ,

ya me acuerdo el  que yo confundí lo  acabo de ver  en un tv philip de los viejitos


----------



## yomismo2

Cacho dijo:


> Todo lo que incluya "60N06" en el nombre te sirve como reemplazo. El 55N06 también, el 50N06, anda bien también.
> 
> Las tres primeras letras dependen del fabricante. Si es International Rectifier, será IR, IRF, IRFZ o IRFP. Si es otro... Serán otras letritas, pero el código de números será el mismo siempre
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ejem... Ni lo sueñes. Eso no da 500W ni con una orden del juez. La potencia será (bastante) menor. No te desilusiones al oírla (sé que no lo harás), pero 500W no da ni por casualidad.
> 
> Exacto: A la izquierda de la "N", la corriente en Ampér, a la derecha, la tensión de trabajo en decenas de Volt.
> 
> Saludos y de nada Alteza, siempre es un gusto.



entonces puedo poner de sustituto el 50N06o el  MTP60N06(que seria igual per de otro fabricante) no?sin tener que cambiar nada mas,lo se amigo no da 500w eso lo ponen para venderlas mejor,es la potencia pico,la potencia RMS estara al rededor de lod 100W en total puede tener 200w rms.


compro los dos iguales verdad?
la potencia de salida sera igual ponga el que ponga???saludos

este MTP60N06 dice que es mosfet 60A/60V 150W TO-220 que significa esto ultimo?TO-220?


----------



## DJ DRACO

Si amigo, las letras que lo preceden pocas veces tienen importancia...por log eneral describen al fabricante..

pero si las siglas y números son iguales es el mismo transistor

por otro lado me sorprende lo largo que se ha hecho este hilo...veremos si tiene final 

jeje


----------



## el-rey-julien

TO-220         es el encapsulado del   transistor


----------



## yomismo2

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Si amigo, las letras que lo preceden pocas veces tienen importancia...por log eneral describen al fabricante..
> 
> pero si las siglas y números son iguales es el mismo transistor
> 
> por otro lado me sorprende lo largo que se ha hecho este hilo...veremos si tiene final
> 
> jeje



jejej claro que tendra fina,espero que sea feliz y que no sea un desastre jejejejeje



el-rey-julien dijo:


> TO-220         es el encapsulado del   transistor



ok socio gracias por la aclaracion!!!siguen siendo igual aun que uno tenga el RO-220 y otro no no¿??


----------



## Cacho

yomismo2 dijo:


> ok socio gracias por la aclaracion!!!siguen siendo igual aun que uno tenga el RO-220 y otro no no¿??



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/TO220
Los dos transistores que tenés ahora son TO220, y los vas a cambiar a los dos (vaya indirecta la mía...), así que tendrán encapsulados iguales. 
El encapsulado es sólo la cáscara que rodea al pedacito "mágico" de silicio 

Saludos


----------



## yomismo2

Cacho dijo:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/TO220
> Los dos transistores que tenés ahora son TO220, y los vas a cambiar a los dos (vaya indirecta la mía...), así que tendrán encapsulados iguales.
> El encapsulado es sólo la cáscara que rodea al pedacito "mágico" de silicio
> 
> Saludos



gracias socio,voy a pedir los MTP60N06 a ver que tal me van!!ire comentando como va la cosa!


----------



## victormanuel12

Hola a todos. Como indica el titulo, estoy buscando algo de ayuda para este componente. Ya he utilizado en otras ocasiones el max314, yahora necesito utilizar este porque dispone de 8 interruptores. Tengo varias dudas, ya que veo que tiene mas entradas.

 ¿Tengo que conectarle a sclk el mismo reloj ke al pic?

¿Y el pin cs(negado), para que siempre funcione, que lo conecto directamente tierra?

¿Despues por Din le mando una ristra de 8 bits indicandole el estado de las ocho puertas?

En el Max314 cogia las salidas de los com. ¿Si aqui tambien, entonces para que es el Dout?

Como veis ando bastante perdido. Tengo el datasheet pero no me aclara nada. Os agradeceria muchisimo si me pudieses colgar algun circuito de ejemplo donde utiliceis este componente


----------



## yomismo2

bueno amigos os comento,compre dos IRFZ44N me llegaron hoy pues desolde los viejos y le puse los nuevos,al prender la etapa no encendia,mire bien la placa y estaba cortada donde el chispazo,le hice un puente soldando la patita a la placa y prepare la placa,despues de todo areglado seguia sin encender,mirando aqui y aya mirando tensiones con el polimetro toque entre una conexion y encendio por arte de magia al retirar el destornillador se apagaba y entendi que hay necesitaba otro puente,asi lo hice,al principio sonaba un pitido pero luego se fue el pitido,conecte los altavoces y enciende y suena todo ok,gracias a ustedes esa etapa vuelve a vivir,como compruebo que este todo ok?o ya con sonar se supone que todo está bien??

otra cosa el ventilador que tenia puesto estaba para que saque el aire para fuera de la etapa.le he puesto otro de mas caudal de aire y se lo he puesto que le meta el aire pa dentro,por que al meterle aire fresco del ambiente se refijerara mas que si no le metes aire no?que si solo le sacas el que tiene dentro,que opinais?se lo dejo asi?o lo pongo para que saque el aiire de dentro para fuera un abrazo de corazon a todos ustedes y me quedo aqui para lo que pueda ayudar y para futuros problemas,yo este lo doy pr solucionado,un abrazo!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

el rey  julien su majestad  dijo:
			
		

> *si suena y no tira chispas /humo no ay fuego u explociones ,yo creo que ya esta ¡¡¡*


saludos y suerte con tu car audio


----------



## yomismo2

si suena socio,no hay ni humo ni fuego ni chispas ni explosionessi arrimas el oido un pitidito pero muy bajito muy bajito que casi ni se nota,eso creo que es normal,lo del ventilador lo ves bien la idea? lo he puesto para que meta aire para dentro,(antes estaba sacando aire de dentro de la etapa)ahora le mete aire  asi refrigerara mas no?al estar metiendole aire mas frio que los componentes le refrigerara mas que si lo pongo que solo extraiga el que hay dentro no?un abrazo


----------



## el-rey-julien

yomismo2 dijo:


> si suena socio,no hay ni humo ni fuego ni chispas ni explosionessi arrimas el oido un pitidito pero muy bajito muy bajito que casi ni se nota,eso creo que es normal,lo del ventilador lo ves bien la idea? lo he puesto para que meta aire para dentro,(antes estaba sacando aire de dentro de la etapa)ahora le mete aire  asi refrigerara mas no?al estar metiendole aire mas frio que los componentes le refrigerara mas que si lo pongo que solo extraiga el que hay dentro no?un abrazo






			
				su majestad rey de todas las cosas dijo:
			
		

> *al parecer la mejor refrigeración es por presión negativa(extraer el aire) segun esta estudiado ,yo creo que  la metiendo el aire refrigera mas,pero  al tiempo de uso los componentes se llenan de tierra y  deja de refrigerar bien ,así  que  supongo que sacando el aire es mejor porque no entra tanta tierra que a la larga perjudica la refrigeracion *


,*pero eso mi opinion y no se si es la correcta*


----------



## Cacho

el-rey-julien dijo:


> *su majestad rey de todas las cosas*  dijo:*al  parecer la mejor refrigeración...*​


La mejor manera de refrigerar algo es soplándole encima. Con eso asegurás generar ciertas turbulencias que ayudan (bastante) a refrigerar el asunto porque rompen el flujo laminar y otras cosillas. 
Se suelen ver las PC soplando al revés, que no es por ser mejor para refrigerar, sino porque la máquina te soplaría los papeles de arriba del escritorio (¿por dónde saldría el aire caliente si no por la base/frente?) y de yapa, el calor de la fuente te lo metería al gabinete. Una porquería para refrigerar eso de andar metiéndole aire caliente.

En definitiva: Soplarles a los componentes a refrigerar, no chuparles aire.



yomismo2 dijo:


> si suena socio,no hay ni humo ni fuego ni chispas  ni explosionessi arrimas el oido un pitidito pero muy bajito muy bajito  que casi ni se nota,eso creo que es normal...


Primero, felicitaciones por hacer andar tu ampli.
Lo del pitido es más que muy probable que tenga origen en la fuente switching que tienen esos. Nada que preocupe.
Como decía Su Majestad de los cocos y demás cosas terrenas, si suena bien y no calienta a lo pavote, anda bien. Se podría mejorar ese ruidito que mete (siempre se puede) pero no sería un graaaaaaaan avance y es más complicado. Es algo inútil.
Mejor dejalo así.

Saludos


----------



## yomismo2

yo opino lo mismo,entonces lo dejare el ventilador como le he puesto,soplando aire para encima de la placa,(antes estaba sacando aire de dentro,ahora lo mete)por lo del pitidito casi ni se escucha,y la verdad que la he probado con unos 6x9 y responde bastante bien,suenan alto,lo decalentarse el tiempo que la he estado probando no se han calentado los mosfet,la resistencia de 100ohm un poco pero tanpoco nada alarmante,al haberle puesto el ventilador soplando para dentro creo que sta solucionado,mañana la probare con los subwoffer y si tira bien la quedo ya montada.de verdad que no tengo palabras para agradeceos la ayuda que me habeis dado,y esta victoria me a animado a indagar en una television que tengo guardada por que no enciende jej


----------



## Cacho

Nah... No vale la pena filtrar ese aire. Una vez por año abrila, soplá la tierra que haya y cerrala de nuevo.
Es más fácil 

En cuanto al ejemplo de la comida... Es el que suelo usar: Una cucharada de sopa caliente, llenás los pulmones de aire y la vas soplando. Repetí el proceso cuantas veces sea necesario (pero contándolas) para que quede a una temperatura aceptable.
Ahora cargá la cuchara de nuevo, pero esta vez en lugar de soplarle encima, chupá aire una cantidad igual de veces. Metéte la cucharada de sopa en la boca y... feliz quemada de lengua 

Saludos


----------



## yomismo2

Cacho dijo:


> Nah... No vale la pena filtrar ese aire. Una vez por año abrila, soplá la tierra que haya y cerrala de nuevo.
> Es más fácil
> 
> En cuanto al ejemplo de la comida... Es el que suelo usar: Una cucharada de sopa caliente, llenás los pulmones de aire y la vas soplando. Repetí el proceso cuantas veces sea necesario (pero contándolas) para que quede a una temperatura aceptable.
> Ahora cargá la cuchara de nuevo, pero esta vez en lugar de soplarle encima, chupá aire una cantidad igual de veces. Metéte la cucharada de sopa en la boca y... feliz quemada de lengua
> 
> Saludos



jejejeje buen ejemplo si jejejej,o cuando te quemas un dedo con el soldador,si te soplas te alivia,si absorves el aire de al rededor del dedo te seguira doliendo!!jejejeun abrazo socio


----------



## el-rey-julien

el rey julien su majestad dijo:
			
		

> *así es,cuando se llena de tierra no enfría muy bien,cosa que descubrí ase muy  poco en  mi ampli  que lo tenia guardando tierra  y al usarlo lo primero que iso fue saltar la protección térmica,lo que me llevo a descubri otras varias fallas mas(el puente diodo,el programa del pic)*


*gracias cacho ya tengo mas claro el porque de la refrigeracion  negativa(sacar el aire) yo  uso siempre meter el aire,a pesar de la tierra
un saludo*


----------



## yomismo2

el-rey-julien dijo:


> *gracias cacho ya tengo mas claro el porque de la refrigeracion  negativa(sacar el aire) yo  uso siempre meter el aire,a pesar de la tierra
> un saludo*



si yo lo dejare como lo he puesto,metiendo aire y como me ha dicho caho la abrire una vez al año para limpiarla,un abrazo!

os dejo aqui un detalle de la placa donde estaba cortada,y del apaño que le hice una vez montados los componentes nuevos,(era como si ubiese saltado el circuito en el momento de la explosion del mosfet,la limpie bien todo lo negro,os pongo la foto:





lo rojo es donde faltaba circuito y lo verde los puentes que le hice(la foto es la que hice con el componente quemado,ahora esta mas limpio retire todo lo negro)ahora esta guapa jej


----------



## Cacho

yomismo2 dijo:


> (la foto es la que hice con el componente quemado,ahora esta mas limpio retire todo lo negro)ahora esta guapa jej


Pero no seas así... Poné fotos de ahora que está bonita 

Y de nada Majestad, siempre es un gusto tener una charla Real.

Saludos


----------



## yomismo2

ok jeje luego la habro y le hago fotitos,y ya mañana la pongo en el coche para escuchar ese flamenquito del barrio y el canelita jejej


----------



## yomismo2

yomismo2 dijo:


> ok jeje luego la habro y le hago fotitos,y ya mañana la pongo en el coche para escuchar ese flamenquito del barrio y el canelita jejej



una cosilla que se me habia pasado por alto,cuando esta conectada a la fuente de alimentacion,en mi caso utilice una de estas variables de 0-12Vdc,puesta en 12v conecto la etapa y baja la tension de la fuente a 7v/8v, y en el amperimtro que trae incorporado la fuente,suben los amperios a 1A/2A aprosimadamente,esto es normal verdad?la bajada de tension de la fuente es devido al consumo no?y la subida de amperios devido a lo mismo  correcto? cuando se le sube el volumen baja la tension y aumenta la corriente,y si le bajas el volumen sube la tension y baja la corriente,es correcto esto?o la fuente no deberia bajar la tension por mucho que la etapa consuma un abrazo


----------



## el-rey-julien

si se podría considerar normal,nomas retoca  la fuente (con la potenciaconectada)  y ponla en 12 volt en ves de 7/8 volt
asi travaja mejor y  menos exigida


----------



## yomismo2

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si se podría considerar normal,nomas retoca  la fuente (con la potenciaconectada)  y ponla en 12 volt en ves de 7/8 volt
> asi travaja mejor y  menos exigida



pero la fuente su maximo es 12 voltios que seria lo que entregue la bateria de un coche,por eso no se puede retocar,mientras que la bajada esa sea normal no hay problema!lo que si le voy a poner al equipo de musica es un capacitador de 1 faradio,una bombona de esas para que no tire directamente de la bateria,saludos amigo


----------



## el-rey-julien

entonces   le falta corriente  a tu fuente,conseguite una mas grande ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## yomismo2

no creo que sea necesario ,la conectare al coche a una bateria de 12V55Acreo que eso sera mas que suficiente,la duda era si la bajada esa de 12 a 8 era normal,pero me comentas que si,entonces esta todo correcto,un abrazo socio


----------



## el-rey-julien

un saludo,nos estamos leyendo  por ay


----------



## yomismo2

el-rey-julien dijo:


> un saludo,nos estamos leyendo  por ay



claro socio,haber si pasa cacho por aqui y corrobora que es normal lo de la bajada de la tension,todos juntos sabemos mas que por separado jeje


----------



## Josefe17

Resulta que la estás probando en casa con una fuente de alimentación. Resulta que la misma no tiene mucha potencia, por lo que al demandarla cae la tensión y si te pasas de Amperios es lo que pasa y la puedes quemar como a tus MOSFET. En la batería no pasará eso.

Josefe17


----------



## el-rey-julien

no pasa nada amigo,le podes poner un millon de amper ,pero el equipo solo tomara lo que necesite ,ya funciona no calienta,no tira chispas,no ay explosiones ni fuego, si tuviera algún corto o algo malo  ya se abría dado cuenta,,,


----------



## Josefe17

Josefe17 dijo:
			
		

> [...]quemar la fuente *como* a tus MOSFET[...]



Eso es lo que digo, que si le pides demasiado a la fuente la fríes y en tu caso la estás pidiendo demasiados amperios y eso es lo que hace caer la tesión.

¿Capisci su Majestad?


----------



## el-rey-julien

yaaaa  ,perdón entendí  cualquier cosa ,siendo asi  , si en eso tienes toda la razón


----------



## yomismo2

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yaaaa  ,perdón entendí  cualquier cosa ,siendo asi  , si en eso tienes toda la razón



ok o sea que la puedo conectar a la bateria y esta no bajara la tension como la fuente,la fuente no da mucha potencia,y la bateria aguanta sin caer verdad?un abrazo



el-rey-julien dijo:


> no pasa nada amigo,le podes poner un millon de amper ,pero el equipo solo tomara lo que necesite ,ya funciona no calienta,no tira chispas,no ay explosiones ni fuego, si tuviera algún corto o algo malo  ya se abría dado cuenta,,,


jeje si hubiese estado algo mal,se hubiese puesto negra por segunda vez no?jejej salu2



Josefe17 dijo:


> Resulta que la estás probando en casa con una fuente de alimentación. Resulta que la misma no tiene mucha potencia, por lo que al demandarla cae la tensión y si te pasas de Amperios es lo que pasa y la puedes quemar como a tus MOSFET. En la batería no pasará eso.
> 
> Josefe17



si es una fuente de 0V a 12V como estas que se usan para probar circuitos electronicos(pruebas en corto,ect)tambien trae otra fuente al lado de 6V a 12V de CA,(a la cual no le doy uso)ambas son con salidas cortocircuitables si quereis os subo una foto de la fuente


----------



## el-rey-julien

exacto con la batería no  baja la tencion pues  tiene toda la corriente que necesita el car audio


----------



## yomismo2

el-rey-julien dijo:


> exacto con la batería no  baja la tencion pues  tiene toda la corriente que necesita el car audio



ok  un abrazo,o sea bajaaba de la fuente por que demandaba mas corriente de la que la fuente podia entregar!un abrazo socio!!


----------



## samuel32

Bueno soy nuevo aqui XD 

quiziera crear unos cables para mi MP4 tiene una salida  HDTV 3.5 Jack Componente RGB
como estos







y yo tengo unos de estos que tendria que modificar?


----------



## DJ DRACO

no tenes que modificar nada..basicamente tenés que decidir qué color vas a usar en reemplazo de cual otro y listo...ejemplo:

rojo - rojo
amarillo - verde
blanco - azul

y listo, o en realidad si importa el orden de los pines del plug 3,5mm lo que debes hacer es medir, que parte del pin corresponde a que color...y entonces haces la combinación en base a eso...ejemplo:

punta - rojo
centro - azul
cuellito - verde
tope final - masa comñun

entonces en base a eso definis los reemplazos

saludos.


----------



## lexmape

Envie a reparar un amplificador de sonido marca technics y el tecnico me dijo que solo tenia una cosa mala. pero no logro conseguir el repusto y pregunto si se podra substituir por otro. es como un rectalgulo de tres patas y tiene escrito primera linea 3w, segunda linea o,22Ω, tercera linea 17    16


----------



## lexmape

Es algo asi, en verdad el tecnico no me dio mucha información.


----------



## lexmape

Envie a reparar un amplificador de sonido marca technics y el tecnico me dijo que solo tenia una cosa mala. pero no logro conseguir el repusto y pregunto si se podra substituir por otro. es como un rectalgulo de tres patas y tiene escrito primera linea 3w, segunda linea o,22Ω, tercera linea 17 16. Es algo asi, en verdad el tecnico no me dio mucha información.

Es algo asi: en verdad el tecnico no me dio mucha informacion


----------



## betodj

Si tu tecnico es de confianza y sabe lo que hace, adelante... ¡no hay ningun problema!




PD. las resistencias de tres o más terminales pueden ser:  potenciometros y/o  R_pack (pero por la potencia dudo mucho que se trate de estos. por lo que seguramente el componente buscado será algo parecido al de la foto)
puedes ver:
http://www.yoreparo.com/articulos/electronica/encapsulados/

Un saludo...


----------



## pipa09

lexmape dijo:


> es como un rectalgulo de tres patas y tiene escrito primera linea 3w, segunda linea o,22Ω, tercera linea 17 16.



Son dos  resistencias de ceramicas, de .22Ω por 3W cada una, en un solo encapsulado,conectadas en serie, o sea que tienen un punto en comun, sino se consigue la misma, que use dos resistencias comunes unidas entre si, le quedaran tres terminales, uno comun a ambas, y los dos terminales correspondientes a cada resistencia.


----------



## unmonje

lexmape dijo:


> Envie a reparar un amplificador de sonido marca technics y el tecnico me dijo que solo tenia una cosa mala. pero no logro conseguir el repusto y pregunto si se podra substituir por otro. es como un rectalgulo de tres patas y tiene escrito primera linea 3w, segunda linea o,22Ω, tercera linea 17 16. Es algo asi, en verdad el tecnico no me dio mucha información.
> 
> Es algo asi: en verdad el tecnico no me dio mucha informacion




Hola...
Todo hace pensar que se trata de resistencias APAREADAS de presiciòn , ya que tu FIERRO es de alta fidelidad .
Podrias reemplazarlas por  SIMPLES que tu hayas apareado a un error diferencial aceptable.
El problema es que  estas resistencias de 0,22 ohms/3Watts , no se QUEMAN por generacion espontanea...!!!!!!!!
Apuesto 1000 a 1 que hay un asesino escondido !!!! y que si no lo encuentran uds.,,,,volverà a matar !!!!

Lo siento  


THE KILLER WILL STRIKE AGAIN !!!!   lol


----------



## lexmape

Eso es Correcto un poco de agua fue el asesino. les agradezco su ayuda, muchas gracias.


----------



## rastone1993

Hola amigos de FdE,
como les va?

bueno, paso a contarles que chatarreando, encontré una plaqueta de un equipo de audio 
Aiwa, y pensé que no tenía nada interesante, hasta que vi un SMD:
era un  *4558D JRC*

Pero mi duda es... este, es igual a ese mítico integrado de los '80 que tanto se busca y se usa para audio, y que no se fabrica más?
y si es así, podría utilizarlo en un Dip 8 pin?

Adjunto imágenes...
Saludos


----------



## FBustos

Yo he visto en varios equipos JRC 4558 SMD y DIP y en linea.
Tiene toda la pinta de ser lo que dices.
Pruebalo !


----------



## rastone1993

Gracias! voy a extraerlo con cuidado y hace un pcb para adaptarlo...

saludos!

Alguien me puede pasar el pcb para adaptarlo a Dip 8 pin?


----------



## Dano

El 4558 se compra como agua mineral, lo consigues en casi todas las tiendas, nunca paró su producción.


----------



## rastone1993

Dano dijo:


> El 4558 se compra como agua mineral, lo consigues en casi todas las tiendas, nunca paró su producción.



Ya lo se Dano, pero el 4558D de Japan Radio Company no se consigue mas nuevo, ya que la empresa cerró.
Y según tengo entendido, el 4558 de JRC es mejor que los actuales.
Mira 

http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/Chatarreo.htm


----------



## Tacatomon

Mmm, Seguir usando un viejo IC solo por que se logra algun tipo de sonido especial?. He usado esos IC`s en algunas ocasiones, de hecho ve visto remplazos hechos por otras empresas y realmente ni me entero de las diferencias sonoras.
En el último Crossover activo que estos haciendo usé simples y vanos TL082... Me decian toda sarta de dobleces de ellos por que querían que usara Operacionales de la Analog Devices o Maxim... ¿Realmente iban a notar la diferencia a oído? Vamos.

Saludos!


----------



## rastone1993

Claro tocatomon, yo pienso lo mismo! siempre que no se consigue algo, se reemplaza por algo moderno!
Pero como dicen que tenía esas propiedades, que por ejemplo para un Tubescreamer son taaaaan notorias como dicen, una vez que tengo uno a mano lo voy a aprovechar!

Saludos


----------



## Dano

rastone1993 dijo:


> Claro tocatomon, yo pienso lo mismo! siempre que no se consigue algo, se reemplaza por algo moderno!
> Pero como dicen que tenía esas propiedades, que por ejemplo para un Tubescreamer son taaaaan notorias como dicen, una vez que tengo uno a mano lo voy a aprovechar!
> 
> Saludos



Puro mito de guitarristas.


----------



## rastone1993

Será así Dano?

yo no puedo hablar porque no soy tan "Experto" como vos jaja
pero vos no eras guitarrista también?

lo digo por el Wh-10, que por cierto lo armé y es excelente


----------



## fdesergio

rastone1993 dijo:


> Ya lo se Dano, pero el 4558D de Japan Radio Company no se consigue mas nuevo, ya que la empresa cerró.
> Y según tengo entendido, el 4558 de JRC es mejor que los actuales.
> Mira
> 
> http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/Chatarreo.htm



Hace dias me registre en su pagina para mirar unos iCs no ha cerrado, chauuuuuuu

http://semicon.njr.co.jp/eng/index.html


----------



## djwash

Se me viene a la mente una charla que leí hace un tiempo...

Si, leer el mensaje #9 de cacho, quizas tenga que ver, y leer el tema entero si hay ganas...

Saludos...


----------



## rastone1993

se me cayó un ídolo entonces?


----------



## armandolopezmx

el 4558 lo he visto tambien en placas de radio de transmision.  lo usan mucho la marca kenwood y icom. soy muy comunes.

un colega, que repara consolas mezcladoras de audioo,  dice que esta marca en particular  (jrc)  son de mejor calidad, y que dan una mejor fidelidad de sonido.


----------



## chihuaca

Soy de informatica asi que no me deis mucha caña 

Tengo un circuito que es para regular la velocidad de motores monofasicos por frecuencia.

En la placa hay un componente marcado como "M1" tiene 3 patillas en un dadito negro y en relieve pone TER, no tengo ni idea de que es alguien me puede ayudar.

Adjunto fotografias de la pieza y del circuito la pieza va al lado del potenciometro.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## betodj

En el buscador de datasheet (buscando por TER), viene este componente para control pmw de baja frecuencia. ver:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/208/1104_DS.pdf


----------



## zopilote

El componente si que es desconocido, solo tiene tres pines, uno debe ser alimentacion Vdd , el del medio es GND y el otro es  salida PWM o similar, esto da a entender que es un circuito imbuido en resina, por lo que no es un componente comercial (solo desaciendo la resina y viendo sus interior se puede asegurar si se puede identificar sus parte). Ahora no indicas si lo quieres reparar o sacarle ingenieria inversa.


----------



## DJ DRACO

pero...un pwm no es solo un tren de pulsos, esos pulsos van variando constantemente, para cambiar la velocidad o la posicion de algún objeto...

no es tan simple, con 3 pines no se logra...a menos que varie el pwm con tensión

será un modulador de pwm variado por tensión?

porque veo que tiene un potenciometro en configuración resistencia variable msimple muy cerquita y conectado entre Vcc y el pin del M1


----------



## chihuaca

Gracias a todos por las respuestas

Es para regular la velocidad de un extractor, no es repararlo quiero "clonarlo" sustituyendo el potenciómetro por optocopladores, para poder controlar la velocidad con una salida digital, el problema es que hay material en la red pero a base de triac, con lo cual el motor sufre mucho y tambien hace bastante ruido, este circuito funciona genial no se fuerza al menos no se oye ese zumbido de cuando le falta alimentación.

De nuevo gracias por vuestra ayuda, cualquier sugerencia también sera agradecida.


----------



## jaftsu

jaftsu dijo:


> Tengo un componente electronico  que dice RS-3008 MARTEK POWER, ...



Por si les sirve, ya se que es este C.I, es un convertidor de C.D a C.D.
Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio

Cacho dijo:


> Mhhhh... No he visto versiones tipo peine del 358.
> 
> ¿Foto?
> Y Jaftsu... ¿Foto?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> Edito: Separé esta parte del tema y la pasé para acá como tema nuevo.



Probablemente pasa lo mismo que con el 4558 tipo peine , el pin 1 y el 9 estan unidos, conlcusion tiene 9 pines pero pines reales 8, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## fernandob

g.corallo dijo:


> 9 pines un integrado??? no existe ese encapsulado seria inregular 5 pines de un lado y 4 del otro


 
un 555 con antenita...para RF ???


----------



## sultanra

en la imagen tiene un circulo el componente que no se que es ni para que sirve ,,,esta identificado en la tarjeta como AG I y el mismo tiene una especie de vidrio.

Ver el archivo adjunto 100_0823.rar


----------



## borjaskate

Ola buenas este es mi primera duda de muchas supongo ya q me apasiona este mundo bueno me gustaria q alguien me pudiese dar algun tipo de informacion sobre este chip, q creo q es una memoria, el nombre es M27C512, ya q no me aclaro con el datasheef, ya q solo se utilizar la serie 40 y la 74, ademas de los pics comolos 16 y su redpectiva programacion,  les dejo una imajen de uno similar escepto por el nomero de ''enmedio'' q el de mi componente es el 9318BS. GRACIAS POR SU AYUDA


----------



## gzaloprgm

Activá el modo macro (generalmente tiene forma de flor) en tu cámara para sacar fotos con el foco cercano.

Si tiene vidrio quizás sea un fusible, pero no llego a ver.

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## 1024

Hola, por supuesto que es una memoria


----------



## betodj

¿Alguien más tiene una idea de que componente se trata...?


----------



## djimenez86

Hola compañero, la calidad de la imagen no es muy buena
Si no encuentras la macro que dice Gonzalo te recomiendo que hagas la foto a cierta distancia y luego envies el zoom sobre la region que te da problemas. Por la forma creo que podría ser un fusiblem, un condensador incluso un diodo.
Si aparece algún texto en el elemento nos lo podrías escribir??
Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO

puede fabricarte uno con un 555 y poquisimos componentes mas, y con algun transistor fet para manejar alguna carga importante...hay muchos de esos circuitos dando vueltas


----------



## DOSMETROS

chihuaca dijo:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas
> 
> Es para regular la velocidad de un extractor, no es repararlo quiero "clonarlo" sustituyendo el potenciómetro por optocopladores, para poder controlar la velocidad con una salida digital, el problema es que hay material en la red pero a base de triac, con lo cual el motor sufre mucho y tambien hace bastante ruido, este circuito funciona genial no se fuerza al menos no se oye ese zumbido de cuando le falta alimentación.
> 
> De nuevo gracias por vuestra ayuda, cualquier sugerencia también sera agradecida.


 

El componente que se llama TR1 , nos podés decir cual es ?

Si te animás a levantar el circuito completo (se ve sencillito  ) seguro te podemos ayudar mejor.

Para mi M1 es un triac (encapsulado con algo más adentro , una red R-C y alguna resistencia para endurecer el gate soldado entre las patas) fijate el modo de disparo de la pata derecha del M1 , con diac , potenciometro de regulación y preset de mínimo , por eso no zumba  porque tiene un buén diseño.

Yo le soldaría un triac en el lugar de M1 y probaría 

Saludos !


----------



## farzy

dificil de ver, pero pareciera un diodo, trata de enfocar bien la toma y vuelvela a subir, no indicas a que aparato corresponde esa targeta.


----------



## DJ DRACO

es lo que yo creo, porque un pwm tan sencillo no puede ser...

y además...al menos en mis experiencias el pwm mete mas ruido que el dimmer...

pues el pwm genera patrones de onda cuadrada, con infinitos armonicos...mientras que el dimmer con triac solo regula el angulo de disparo, pero la onda sigue siendo senoidadl...recortada pero senoidal

saludos.


----------



## Fercho123455

Hola
Me parece ver que en la base dice AC1 pero eso de tan mala calidad tiene cara de un fusible


----------



## pipa09

Parece ser un fuse de impreso, pero no tiene la claridad de imagen como para asegurarse. Hahora, de que circuito se trata? que es esa placa?


----------



## fdesergio

Es un descargador de gas, se usa como elemento que genere un corto o baja conduccion cuando en sus terminales alcanza cierta tension, usado en las lineas telefonicas etc etc , chauuuuuuuuuu

PD: no debe marcar conduccion ninguna si lo hace esta malo, el color oscuro es normal en el, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Una duda: ese regulador de velocidad no tiene control remoto por casualidad?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Una duda: ese regulador de velocidad no tiene control remoto por casualidad?


 

Si , fijate los dos últimos de la bornera . . .  y el TR1


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola a todos

Es un Triac. o probablemente un SCR por el diodo Negro en serie con la cajita negra.

el circuito de disparo lo forman con el diodo Azul y el capacitor C2.
tiene un preajuste en el PCB y externo tiene el Potenciometro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Dolpiper

Hola 

En una placa de un banderillero satelital que estoy revisando me encontre con este componente y no tengo idea de que puede ser
Esta marcado como RT2 y midiendolo con el tester marca continuidad.

Muchas Gracias por su ayuda

saludos
Dalmiro


----------



## gzaloprgm

Según wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_symbol) parece que lo marcado con RT deberían ser termistores...

Probá calentarlo un poco y mirá si cambia su resistencia...

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## Dolpiper

Gracias Gonzalo..!!
Que rapida respuesta..!!

Voy a probarlo y comento

saluodos
Dalmiro

Efectivamente, es un termistor

Gracias por la ayuda

Saludos
dalmiro


----------



## fsalfate

Hola:  Hace un tiempo se quemo un motor de una bordadora domestica marca BROTHER (PE150), el caso es que la desarme y el motorcito en cuestion (230 Volt) va montado en una placa y lo que se quemo fueron unas bobinas de esas verdes capsuladas que parecen resistencias y van conectadas en serie con los carbones (escobillas) del motor, la placa solo tiene esas 2 bobinas mas un condensador.

Consultado el comercio y las bobinas no existen como repuesto y necesito arreglar la maquina, solo es esa la falla y lo demas funciona bien.

La pregunta es si acaso esas bobinas funcionan como proteccion para el motor o hacen las veces de fusible , tal sea el caso se podria soldar un hilo fusible en lugar de las bobinas, mas o menos calculando el consumo del motor.

Quiero hacer la prueba pero si alguien sabe algo de esto y me pueda informar antes de hacerla me seria de mucha utilidad.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches fsalfate, si podes subi unas fotos de esa plaqueta del motor y de las bobinas o resistencias (me queda en duda) asi podremos tener un poco mas de idea de lo que estamos hablando. Por otro lado si son bobinas a medir el diametro del alambre contar el numero de vueltas diametro del centro del nucleo y a bobinarlas, si son resistencias (medio raro) ya la cosa estaria en tratar de medirlas para reemplazarlas. bueno espero las fotos para tratar de ayudarte. un saludo desde argentina. sergiol


----------



## fsalfate

Sergio,Gracias por tu respuesta.

Lamentablemente ahora no puedo mandar fotos, los componentes son bobinas , en la placa aparecen como L1 y L2, no son resistencias , no puedo medirlas porque son capsuladas (como las resistencias, pero de color verde limon) por lo que no se ve el alambre ni nada, y al quemarse se decoloraron las barras que indican la medida, la que mas se ve es cafe-negro-negro, pero medio quemada.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola nuevamente fsalfate, si son bibinas y no se reconce el codigo, primero tratrar de buscar por la web algo parecido o preguntar en algun comercio con la muestra, segundo medirlas con un multimetro que mida inductancia, tercero y la mas concreta sacarle el encapsulado medir el diametro del alambre, el diametro del centro de la bobina y debobinarla contando la cantidad de vueltas y luego medir la cantidad de metros de alambre, para luego fabricarla. cuando puedas postea las fotos con la mayor cantidad de detalle que puedas sacar. a la espera. un abrazo.


----------



## Edu-D

Alguien de ustedes sabe el reemplazo del 1ss142 que se parece al diodo 1n4148 pero tiene dos franjas negras...
Ya que quiero reemplazarlo de placa peavey que tiene algunos diodos quemados...

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y si te fijás directamente en el circuito , aquí está lleno de planos Peavey 's.

Buscalos aquí :  Buscar 


Saludos !


----------



## yizak

El componente en cuestión corresponde a una tarjeta madre ECS 945GCT-HM.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=es&lc=es&dlc=es&docname=c01686464#N33

El componente es SMD pin doblado (strand); las especificaciones que tiene impresas son:
100
d72
y al reverso:
AA
15

La hubicación del componente es la que aparece en la foto siguiente:






De antemano muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## fdesergio

Por lo poco que se ve es un diodo de switcheo rapido, debe estar cerca de las fuentes internas de la board, chauuuuuuuuuu  Podra ser este??? puede ser


----------



## RAM1968

Hola, tengo un problema y es el siguiente: me llego un microondas en cuyo panel frontal se encuentra un transistor quemado y mirando en el circuito  dice  que es un KRC106M AUTO, pero no lo encuentra a la venta por ningun lado, por favor si alguien sabria como reemplazarlo por alguno equivalente se lo agradezco de ante mano. Salu2


----------



## chevaca

saludos-

aqui hay informacion sobre tu transistor espero que te sirva                                                                                                                        http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/69579/KEC/KRC106M.html
http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=KRC106M AUTO

saludos....


----------



## RAM1968

@chevaca


----------



## tastian

Buenas soi estudiante de electronica pero no entiendo mucha jerga.

Mi duda es simple que es un Freedback oscillator se lo que es un oscilador pero lo demas ni idea
esto que es como un fliback del televisor?
Otra duda es que es un spark gap

http://img9.imageshack.us/i/esquemaelectronico.jpg/

Mis dudas son puramente para el aprendizaje y nada dañinas solamente es que lo vi por hay y es que no tengo ni idea de que son en el enlace esta el esquema.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo

Freedback: Realimentación, Retorno, vuelta a la fuente
Oscillator: Oscilador 

Freedback oscillator: Es un tipo de oscilador en el que la salida se realimenta a la entrada desfasada (Retrasada) 180º de tal forma que provoque y mantenga una oscilación estable.
El desfasaje se puede lograr mediante un filtro a capacitores o un transformador.

Respecto a tu esquema, busca en el Foro "*Bobina de Tesla*"


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Feedback es lo que te dijo Fogonazo, Flyback es una topología de fuentes conmutadas. De ambas hay mucha información en la red.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

La imagen que posteaste es un arma de choques.

Poné "Taser" aquí ---->   Buscar 


Saludos !


----------



## viruta

Hola gente!!!!..necesito saber si puedo reemplazar un transistor 2n2646 por otro que produzca el mismo efecto en el circuito o por algun tipo de circuito equivalente.esto es por que estoy simulando un circuito en el livewire y no tengo este transistor en mi libreria... Gracias por leer mi interrogante


----------



## shadown

Buenas Tardes, les comento mi problema.

Reparando una laptop toshiba, de casi 5 años, me tope con una pieza que no logro identificar, tiene 4 patas y una numeracion que no encuentro en google o paginas de datasheets. Esta pieza hacia el tipico ruido de corto a una frecuencia moderadamente rapida, pero al querer reemplazarla no la encuentro por ningun lado.

La numeracion que tiene encima es la sig:

        100-118
           TMP
           430T

Viene encapsulado en ceramica y al abrirlo para ver como funciona por dentro, me encuentro con alambre de cobre, como si se tratara de una bovina, pero no estoy seguro

Tengo continuidad y resistencia 0 ohm en sus patas al medirlo, pero solo cuando mido en forma cruzada las patas.

en las fotos se muestra donde estaba la pieza, sus patas despues de desoldarlo(ojo, le arranque una pata cuando lo desolde), y la pieza sola.

Cualquier ayuda para saber que pieza es esta y como puedo encontrarla sera de gran ayuda.

Gracias de Antemano.


----------



## Eduardo

shadown dijo:


> Buenas Tardes, les comento mi problema.
> Reparando una laptop toshiba, de casi 5 años, me tope con una pieza que no logro identificar, tiene 4 patas y una numeracion que no encuentro en google o paginas de datasheets. Esta pieza hacia el tipico ruido de corto a una frecuencia moderadamente rapida, pero al querer reemplazarla no la encuentro por ningun lado.


Cambiar algo porque hace ruido sin tener idea de que es ==> Mal comienzo.



> Viene encapsulado en ceramica y al abrirlo para ver como funciona por dentro, me encuentro con alambre de cobre, como si se tratara *de una bovina*, pero no estoy seguro


   Yo tambien estaria desconcertado si desarmo algo y me encuentro una *bovina* dentro









> Tengo continuidad y resistencia 0 ohm en sus patas al medirlo, pero solo cuando mido en forma cruzada las patas.
> en las fotos se muestra donde estaba la pieza, sus patas despues de desoldarlo(ojo, le arranque una pata cuando lo desolde), y la pieza sola.


Lamento decirte que lo que tenes es efectivamente una *bobina* y que como en esas aplicaciones estan hechas con alambre relativamente grueso son casi indestructibles --> Antes de reventar, revienta cualquier otra cosa que tenga en serie (transistor, resistencias, pista...)
Es decir: Rompiste un componente que estaba sano.



> Cualquier ayuda para saber que pieza es esta y como puedo encontrarla sera de gran ayuda.


No existen como repuesto. Trata de pescar el alambre de cobre cortado o vas a tener que buscar placas similares quemadas y sacarle esa bobina (pero  esta vez con cuidado)


----------



## chevaca

hola estuve viendo entre mis cosas de electrinca y encontre dos componentes los cuales no encuentro el datasheet y quiero saber para que sirven aqui les doi caracteristicas de como son y ina imagen adjunta
1. tienen 8 pines 
2.tienen encapsulado del tipo "TO-5"
3.uno dice "PLW 56C4 51ENGL 626" y el otro dice "PLW 56C44 1ENGL 634"


----------



## Neodymio

Esto tiene 8 pines y dice 56c4 http://www.ic-on-line.cn/IOL_DDU18-56C4/PdfView/3030469.htm


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Quizás tenga el 2N6027 o el 2N6028.
No son exactamente lo que buscás pero para la simulación puede funcionar.
Los modelos de simulación los podes encontrar acá:
http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/supportDoc.do?type=models&rpn=2N6027
http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/supportDoc.do?type=models&rpn=2N6028
También podes hacer lo que indican en este enlace:
http://www.todoexpertos.com/categor...a/ingenieria-electronica/respuestas/12027/ujt
Ahora si tenés el modelo del 2N6027/8 en este otro enlace vas a ver como conectarlo para que simule de forma bastante similar al que vos querés:
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_3/chpt_7/8.html


----------



## fckland

para no crear un post aparte yo tambien voy a postear un componente desconocido y paso a detallar lo que dice en su parte superior:
Good Sky
RW-SS-112D
220VAC / 5A
110VAC / 10A
24VDC / 10A
COIL: 12VDC
Aca dejo una imagen de como es el componente
http://img17.imageshack.us/f/imagen0782.jpg/
Saludos!


----------



## solaris8

*fckland*
 las cajitas azules son reles, y eso parese una tarjeta de algun control, lavarropas, aire acondicionadoo parecido


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Medí si una de las patas no está conectada a la cápsula.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Alguien sabe datos del Díodo SR4180R 4  de Motorolla.

Trabajan protejiendo los IRFZ48 , que explotaron los 16.

Es una PMC que trabaja a 24 V , así que han de ser rápidos.

¿ Les debería acercar el soldador , estilo Fernandob , a ver que tan rápido es ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Estoy seguro que ya encontraste esos datos ladino 2M....... lo tuyo es para "testear". Otro mañoso más!


----------



## chevaca

ya que esta el tema. en este circuito hay un circulo verde que no se que sera, el naranja supongo que es un capacitor de 100000 picos

saludos...

o casis se me pasa para los potenciometros quiero ponerlos deslizables tengo algunos pero quiero saber en que patas se conectan porque tienen 4 de cada lado uno grande  y tres pequeños.
son para un ecualizador de guitarra

saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Estoy seguro que ya encontraste esos datos ladino 2M....... lo tuyo es para "testear". Otro mañoso más!


 

No , no lo encontré tuavía , en el tamaño de un TA220 , es un disco chato con dos chapas soldadas , una adelante y la otra atrás , la chapa trasera es más alta y tiene el agujero , y ambas chapas tienen una pata debajo.

Tiene el símbolo de Motorolla y el de díodo   -->|--

Con el voltaje no hay drama , le meto un Schotky de 100 volts , pero más o menos quería saber los amperes .

Sinó , lo voy a poner con 12 Vdc a alimentar lámparas , a ver mas o menos cual es su intensidad contínua Don Tiger 

Saludos !


----------



## betodj

Muy buen aporte... Colega Black Tiger1954


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Podes subir una foto del macabro componente para ver como es?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El díodo prefiere mantener su anonimato de imagen


----------



## chevaca

contestenme

saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

104 = 100.000 pico = 100 nano = 0,1 uF
477 = 470 uF



chevaca dijo:


> o casis se me pasa para los potenciometros quiero ponerlos deslizables tengo algunos pero quiero saber en que patas se conectan porque tienen 4 de cada lado uno grande y tres pequeños.
> son para un ecualizador de guitarra
> 
> saludos...


 

Vas a tener que probarlos con un tester


----------



## shadown

Eduardo dijo:


> Cambiar algo porque hace ruido sin tener idea de que es ==> Mal comienzo.


 
Gracias por el dato, pero siento darte la contra, la computadora en si, no prendia no iniciaba no nada; revise todos los demas componentes alrededor (capacitores, diodos, etc) y estos se encontraban bien, incluso desolde varios de estos y estaban bien, los revise en la placa y estaban bien, en otras palabras era el componente mas logico.



Eduardo dijo:


> No existen como repuesto. Trata de pescar el alambre de cobre cortado o  vas a tener que buscar placas similares quemadas y sacarle esa bobina



En otras palabras, ya me jodi   , la pieza quedo inservible y para encontrar una placa como esa quemada esta peor que en chino. bueno de todos modos gracias, vere que puedo hacer, si no, ya tengo una placa de repuesto  .

Gracias  de todos modos


----------



## chevaca

gracias por tu respuesta estaba un poco desesperado con ese componente verde ya podre hacer a mi guitarra acustica en electroacustica

saludos...


----------



## solaris8

el potenciometro es asi?


----------



## stevenson

seria un gran aporte... lo espero!


----------



## marquizto

es una bobina de choke, prueba comprando otra de dimensiones parecidas, y si tenias continuidad entre sus terminales, significa que la bobina estaba buena.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese es stereo . . . tester


----------



## chevaca

hola...
es un poco parecido tambien tiene 4 patas de cada lado te pongo una imagen para que lo veas

saludos...


----------



## boris guillen

Buenas noches necesito saber con que transistor en la actualidad puedo sustituir el TFK AC 175
aqui la pagina con algunas descripciones... http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_ac175.html
desde ya gracias..  !


----------



## pandacba

TFK es la marca, las siglas son  de telefunken, y el AC175 es un transistor de germanio, algo dificiles de conseguir, aqui hay un loco que tiene toneladas de esos, pero no se si los vende la otra fijate en ebay, siemrpre hay quien los tiene y los vende.


----------



## boris guillen

ummm pues si.. mi pregunta es si existe un transistor que cumpla las mismas funciones del transitor de germanio " casi extinto" espero me aga entender.


----------



## pandacba

En que lo utilzas, el tema es que los transistores de germanio tienen una caid de .02V en el diod en conducción contra .7V de los transistores de germanio, es un nPn, 25V 1.1W 1A, habria que ver el circuito para ver que se puede hacer, ese seguro lo tenes con el AC176 como salida de audio, esta dañado falta comenta un poco más sin datos imposible ayudar


----------



## Basalto

Hola, ¿que es este componente que es redondo? Pone R670 AMD, esta en un mando para abrir un portal. Creo que es el oscilador, pero no estoy seguro. Como se puede comprobar si funciona bien. No tengo un osciloscopio. Y el otro que parece una resistencia que es, por que tiene restencia 0. Un saludo


----------



## fdesergio

Creo es un modulo deTX integrado, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Gatxan

Ese componente redondo es un resonador SAW. Por sí solo no hace de oscilador, pero establece la frecuencia. No es tan exacto como un cristal de cuarzo, pero llega a frecuencias muy superiores. Por el formato redondo del resonador, este mando debe ser algo antiguo ya, porque ahora se ponen en formato SMD.
Si no funciona, es muy posible que haya soldaduras en mal estado, típico de los mandos a distancia (reciben muchas vibraciones y impactos), incluso es posible que emita, pero que el código haya cambiado debido a un mal contacto en el circuito codificador.
La pieza que da continuidad es muy posiblemente un puente (se fabrican puentes con forma de resistencia pero con una raya negra enmedio).


----------



## fdesergio

Gatxan dijo:


> Ese componente redondo es un resonador SAW. Por sí solo no hace de oscilador, pero establece la frecuencia. No es tan exacto como un cristal de cuarzo, pero llega a frecuencias muy superiores. Por el formato redondo del resonador, este mando debe ser algo antiguo ya, porque ahora se ponen en formato SMD.
> Si no funciona, es muy posible que haya soldaduras en mal estado, típico de los mandos a distancia (reciben muchas vibraciones y impactos), incluso es posible que emita, pero que el código haya cambiado debido a un mal contacto en el circuito codificador.
> La pieza que da continuidad es muy posiblemente un puente (se fabrican puentes con forma de resistencia pero con una raya negra enmedio).



No creo que sea un filtro SAW, como no se ve nada mas, asumo  que es modulo de TX,  un filtro SAW solo sin nada mas no sirve de nada, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## DavidGuetta

Si es un mando a distancia, es muuuy probable que sea un transmisor para 433,92 mhz.

Revisate este link: http://www.electronicamagnabit.com/tienda/39-88-large/modulo-rf-433mhz.jpg  (no quiso subir la foto el cargador)

Fijate que tiene una pastilla metalica que se parece mucho al tuyo, dice 433,92. Al parecer no es un filtro SAW.


----------



## pandacba

Que marca es el control? podes poner una foto de la parte inferior de la placa?


----------



## Gatxan

Permítamne insistir en que es un resonador SAW, y que para que oscile necesita de un transistor externo. Igual que si se tratara de un cristal de cuarzo.

Consulten el siguiente link: http://www.datasheetdir.com/HR330+Oscillators

Saludos


----------



## Basalto

El mando es de la marca Puyol, esta despues del pin de emisión de un HCS301. Un saludo


----------



## fdesergio

Si va conectado al pin No 6 OBVIAMENTE es un artefacto que envia la señal generada por el IC Keeloq de microchip.....................entonces o es un emisor infrarojo  (que no tiene  ni 5 de cara) o un emisor  de radiofrecuencia (que tiene toda la cara)  conclusion es un modulo de TX RF,. chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DavidGuetta

Yo apoyo con eso!


----------



## Basalto

Bueno lleva un filtro paso banda, antes del componente este


----------



## DavidGuetta

sera despues, no se, tomale varias fotos, por la parte de la cerigrafia del pcb (soldaduras) y en otros angulos, a ver si puedo ayudar un poco...


----------



## fdesergio

Basalto dijo:


> Bueno lleva un filtro paso banda, antes del componente este



Mostranos como es, la reducion de espacios y componentes hacen que los fabricantes incluyan todo en esos modulos (por eso vienen para frecuencias definidas) de esa manera solo colocas tu logica de control y el resto ya esta hecho, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Basalto

La verdad es que por la dificultad de encontrar otro igual, lo tire. Lo siento


----------



## antoniopa

Hola amig@s,

Tengo una LCD que no funciona y he divisado un componente SMD quemado, está marcado como C17R, y no lo encuentro por ningun lado , os mando una foto para que le hecheis un vistazo, alguien sabe que es?


Gracias


----------



## fdesergio

En es encapsulado viende de TODO (TR, TRS, Mosfets, Circuitos integrados, Array de Zeners etc etc) pone el modelo del LCD y con el MS se puede saber que es, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## antoniopa

Perdona , pero no te he entendido bien, ¿donde dices que viene todo? puedes explicarme un poco mas??

Gracias


----------



## fdesergio

El MS es el manualde servicio, es una manual con informacion tecnica, descripcion de los circuitos internos y cada una de las partes del mismo, ese manual se ubica o se encuentra con el modelo del equipo, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## tdttester

Hola,

Necesito que me ayuden a identificar 2 componentes de una placa.







El primero es el componente blanco identificado como H81... de qué se trata?
El segundo es el de abajo, redondo negro con el agujerito en el centro...

Uno de los dos debería ser un "beeper" para emitir señales acústicas.

Agradecería también que me dijeran cómo puedo comprobar que están funcionando correctamente estos componentes.

Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

El blanco parece un sensor de algún tipo de contaminante en el aire, gas humo ¿?¿?
El negro parece un buzzer (Beeper)

Ayudaría saber ¿ De que cosa es la placa ?


----------



## tdttester

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Se trata de la placa de una consola de una estación meteorológica digital de la marca Davis.

El componente blanco podría ser un sensor de presión atmosférica (creo que lo llevan en la placa).

Estoy tratando de encontrar qué está dañado, puesto que la consola no enciende...

Esta es la foto de esta placa entera:






La alimentación entra por el conector J11, 5 V. DC.

Y esta es la foto de esta placa, conectada con el cable plano a la placa donde se encuentra el display LCD de la consola.






Agradeceré cualquier ayuda que me puedan proporcionar.

Gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## Straitup

Hola a todos.

Soy nuevo en esto de la Electronica y tengo un problema con un mando a distancia que
mi hijo ha roto.

Al desmontarlo he visto que hay un componente, de los pocos que monta el mando, 
que esta partido.

Adjunto una fotografia para facilitar el reconocimiento.

La nomenclatura que lleva impresa es la siguiente:

*OCR8 3.b4WT7*

Agradeceria, aparte de saber que tipo de componente es, donde conseguirlo, para 
poder reparar el mando.

Muchas gracias a todos de antemano

Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon

Es un Oscilador de Cristal/Cuarzo. Se piden así y la frecuencia no se alcanza a ver bien pero mencionas El modelo, así que podría ser un Oscilador de 8.3Mhz (No tengo mucha experiencia con estas cosas, pero por lo regular vienen en Mhz.)

Saludos!


----------



## Straitup

Muchas gracias por la pista Tacatomon.

Esperare alguna respuesta mas que me de algun dato para concretar.

Un saludo.


----------



## fdesergio

Es un xtal de de 3.64 (esta marcado ahi) y el pin del centro es tierra, sucede que internamente posee los 2 capacitores para estabilidadd e frecuencia, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## pipa09

Aha, efectivamente es un Oscilador, sino me equivoco, que es probable, pero parece decir *3.64WT7 *que es el codigo utilizado para el valor de 3,64MHz.
Es de un control remoto verdad?


----------



## mario morales

hola antonio

pues la verdad es cierto lo que te dice fdsergio tienes que colocar marca y modelo de tv para que se te pueda proporcionar el manual de servicio o por lo menos lo puedas buscar en el inter ahi se detalla el nombre completo de los componentes y tambien puedes buscar si lo puedes reeplazar por otro que trabaje igual..  porque asi solo con verlo es algo dificil de determinar, solo tengo dato de:
 c17 DDX124EU   SOT363  dual dtr pnp/npn 50V 0.1A 22k/22k
c17  DDX124EK   SOT26   dual dtr pnp/npn 50V 0.1A 22k/22k


saludos!!!!!


----------



## comando_co

En algunos controles remotos ese cristal es de forma rectangular, de color amarillo, algunos tienen solo dos patillas otros tres.


----------



## pandacba

Eso no es un oscilador a cuarzo es un resonador cerámico miniatura, para un control remoto? 3.64Mhz es elevadisimo normalmente los mandos trabajan en una gama que va de 300khz 800khz, de que aparato es?


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Parece ser que ese valor, 3.64, viene en algún control remoto:
http://www.bestronusa.com/detail/index.cfm?nPID=3490


----------



## fdesergio

pandacba dijo:


> Eso no es un oscilador a cuarzo es un resonador cerámico miniatura, para un control remoto? 3.64Mhz es elevadisimo normalmente los mandos trabajan en una gama que va de 300khz 800khz, de que aparato es?



Algunos remotos PHILIPS usan un xtal de 4Mhz, la subportadora de pulsos se consigue o se alcanza con diviones internas dentro del Circuito integrado, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## pandacba

Si, dije que es raro, no que no fuera, pero no se utilzan xtales si no resonadores cerámicos, que son más baratos


----------



## antoniopa

Gracias por vuestras respuestas ...

He buscado los MS de la marca como me recomendabais, el LCD que estoy reparando esta integrado en una bicicleta estática de gimnasio de la marca LIFE FITNESS, y como me esperaba los manuales que he encontrado no tienen nada sobre los esquemas electrónicos del LCD.

Esos componentes que me comentas ,Mario, les vo a hechar un ojo, estoy buscando el PDF, a ver si lo encuentro y ya os iré diciendo algo, y si buscais algo del LCD la marca es LIFE FITNESS y el modelos Recumber.

Ya os contaré , un saludo ...


----------



## carlos230174

buenas tengo una duda me podriais decir cual es la equivalencia de este mosfet que pueda encontrar con faciclidad?


gracias


----------



## walter leonardo

mmmm no encontré ningún equivalente, parece que es único por ahora.
suerte.


----------



## robin al

Buenas noches:

De esta pagina http://www.extremecircuits.net/2009/07/fire-alarm-using-thermistor.html encontré el siguiente diagrama para hacer una alarma de incendios y me piden los siguiente componentes, *del cual no he podido encontrar el transistor SL100B, saben de algún reemplazo que me pueda servir para este circuito?*

R1 = 470R
R2 = 470R
R3 = 33K
R5 = 560R
R4 = 470R
R6 = 47K
R7 = 2.2K
R8 = 470R
C1 = 10uF-16V
C2 = 0.04uF-63V
C3 = 0.01uF-63V
Q1 = BC548
Q2 = BC558
Q3 = SL100B
D1 = Red Led
D2 = 1N4001
IC1 = NE555 
SPKR = 1W-8R
TH1 = Thermistor-10K

Gracias por la atencion prestada....

me recomendaron buscar en nte y encontre algo en este link http://www.extremecircuits.net/2009/...hermistor.html me gustaria saber si esto me sirve 
gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://www.datasheetarchive.com/pdf-datasheets/Datasheets-32/DSA-637741.html
descarga el archivo pdf.
Puedes usar el 2N3053 ó el NTE128

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## robin al

elaficionado muchas gracias por tu información los buscare a ver si los puedo encontrar; de el link que me enviaste me podrías explicar un poco como funciona?

De la pagina nte encontré esto : http://nte01.nteinc.com/nte/NTExRefSemiProd.nsf/69d5aa3584d015ce85256e780056e56f?CreateDocument será que también me puede servir esos que allí aparecen?

gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Aquí lo tienes.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## el-rey-julien

para remplazos usar esta pagina,solo pon el componente y dale al ''pesquizar''
http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=2N3053


----------



## julio00004

No sabes como o donde puedo buscar reemplazos pero que no sean nte,es decir,como puedo reemplazar un bc328 y un bat43 por componentes como un bc548 por ejemplo, y un diodo 1nxx (es un ejemplo,para explicar lo que quiero decir) o en que pÁgina debo buscar o es basandome en los datasheets


----------



## fdesergio

lexmape dijo:


> Envie a reparar un amplificador de sonido marca technics y el tecnico me dijo que solo tenia una cosa mala. pero no logro conseguir el repusto y pregunto si se podra substituir por otro. es como un rectalgulo de tres patas y tiene escrito primera linea 3w, segunda linea o,22Ω, tercera linea 17    16



Si el "tecnico" no sabe como reemplazar eso, esta muy pero muy mal, yo de ti lo llevaria a otro que por lo menos sepa que es, chauuuuuuuuuu

PD: es una resistencia doble de 0.22ohmios, se puede reemplazar funcionalmente por 2 de ese valor y unir una de sus patas para formar la tercera, esteticamente no se vera bien pero funcionara si es que no se  consigue, ahora si se daño esa resistencia ten por seguro que no es lo unico dañado, esas resitencia acoplan a la saliada los TRs de potencia, conclusion tenes uno o los dos TR s de potencia malos, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## boris guillen

bueno el transistor es de un ampliicador muy anitguo 
adjunte unas fotos .. de la placa y lo demas ...


1 Y 2 : AUIDO IN +
3  Y 4 : SPK +
5 Y 6:  DC 9 V
7 Y 8 : SPK -
9 Y 10 : AUDIO IN -
Con respecto ala imagen.



​


----------



## pandacba

Verificaste lo que te comente? si lo medis con el tester digital como diodo, la medida que arroja te puede parecer que es un corto.
Se puede poner transistores más modernos, el otro es casi seguro el AC176, que esl PnP, tendrias que reemplazar los dos por BC338 y BC328 respectivamente, pero habria que modificar el circuito que esta entre las bases, agregando dos diodos de tipo 1N4148 para que trabje en Clase AB, si no lo hara en clse B y perdera calidad de audio
Otro reemplazo es el par 2SD1207/2SB892con el mismo detalle anterior


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese no es uno de dos Watts que subió Ezavalla ?


----------



## pandacba

El que subio Ezavalla me parece que era con  transistores de silicio


----------



## lexmape

fdesergio dijo:


> Si el "tecnico" no sabe como reemplazar eso, esta muy pero muy mal, yo de ti lo llevaria a otro que por lo menos sepa que es, chauuuuuuuuuu
> 
> PD: es una resistencia doble de 0.22ohmios, se puede reemplazar funcionalmente por 2 de ese valor y unir una de sus patas para formar la tercera, esteticamente no se vera bien pero funcionara si es que no se  consigue, ahora si se daño esa resistencia ten por seguro que no es lo unico dañado, esas resitencia acoplan a la saliada los TRs de potencia, conclusion tenes uno o los dos TR s de potencia malos, chauuuuuuuuuuuu



Muchas Gracias fdesergio, muy amable tomare tu sugerencia en cuenta-


----------



## elbausa

si esa es una resistencia doble y se usa como protección de las salida de los TR no exactamente pueden estar dañados los TR o posiblemente excediste de potencia al ampli o algun corto a la salida generaste.


----------



## fdesergio

elbausa dijo:


> si esa es una resistencia doble y se usa como protección de las salida de los TR no exactamente pueden estar dañados los TR o posiblemente excediste de potencia al ampli o algun corto a la salida generaste.



llevo casi 20 años reparando y NUNCA encontre una resistencia de estas abiertas solo porque si, la falla tipica son los TRs de potencia en corto (al menos 1) cuando se ponen en corto al menos 1 la tension del amlificador pasa a travez de ellas hasta la carga (altavoz) con 8 ohmios en el mejor de los casos y se quema, ahora si son los 2 TRs de potencia peor aun el voltaje de ambas fuentes (si las hay) se colocan en corto, imagina no mas, pero bueno todo es relativo  se debe esperar que dice el tecnico, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## elbausa

fdesergio dijo:


> llevo casi 20 años reparando y NUNCA encontre una resistencia de estas abiertas solo porque si



compadre pues cada técnico tenemos diferentes daños o chicharrones jejeje pues tal vez usted no pero yo si y los TR intactos pero solo en resistencia dobles.


----------



## Yónixon

fdesergio dijo:


> ... cuando se ponen en corto al menos 1 la tension del amlificador pasa a travez de ellas hasta la carga (altavoz)


A ver... antes de que esto pueda suceder el circuito detector de DC en las salidas se activaría cortando la salida (relé off), protegiendo la bocina (parlante) y despues de esto poniendo en Stand-by el equipo. Básicamente este es el funcionamiento pero depende de la marca.



fdesergio dijo:


> ... ahora si son los 2 TRs de potencia peor aun el voltaje de ambas fuentes (si las hay) se colocan en corto...


Similar al caso anterior, la fuente de poder esta sensada constantemente, si hay algun valor fuera de rango (+b, -b) por un sobreconsumo (corto), el equipo pasa inmediatamente a Stand-by antes de que se dañe algún componente (diodos principalmente).

La resistencia abierta la atribuyo a una fatiga debido a sobrecalentamiento, ya que si se trabaja a mayores potencias de audio, mayor corriente circulará por esta resistencia, generando más calor, además de las temperaturas internas del equipo.

Saludos.


----------



## julio00004

como podria reemplazar un BC328 por otro que sea similar como un BC548 por poner un ejemplo (aclaro que no sea NTE) y un diodo BAT43 por otro que sea del tipo 1NXX por poner otro ejemplo,o en donde busco?,si es en los datasheet ya que en mi país no los consigo.


----------



## fdesergio

Yónixon dijo:


> A ver... antes de que esto pueda suceder el circuito detector de DC en las salidas se activaría cortando la salida (relé off), protegiendo la bocina (parlante) y despues de esto poniendo en Stand-by el equipo. Básicamente este es el funcionamiento pero depende de la marca.
> 
> 
> Similar al caso anterior, la fuente de poder esta sensada constantemente, si hay algun valor fuera de rango (+b, -b) por un sobreconsumo (corto), el equipo pasa inmediatamente a Stand-by antes de que se dañe algún componente (diodos principalmente).
> 
> La resistencia abierta la atribuyo a una fatiga debido a sobrecalentamiento, ya que si se trabaja a mayores potencias de audio, mayor corriente circulará por esta resistencia, generando más calor, además de las temperaturas internas del equipo.
> 
> Saludos.



Respecto a lo primero no necesariamente o no del cierto totalmenta sucede que muchos amplificadores no llevan protecciones, no conozco exactamente el del caso pero si se encuentran algunos que solo traen rele para el antipop nada mas.

Lo segundo si conoces bien sabras que el Rele actua despues de las resistencias , si los TRs estan mal como evita el rele que dicha resistencia se queme?? imposible el solo desconecta la salida hacia los altavoces, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## lexmape

Para aclarar un poco el equipo es un Technics modelo SUV3 al cual se le adapto un extractor de 4" y 110V para sacar el aire caliente. Es correcto fdesergio, los altavoces nunca se quemaron y si actua el rele, por lo menos en el caso de que se tropiecen los dos cables de los altavoces.


----------



## Yónixon

Me disculpo con el moderador si con mis siguientes comentarios no salimos un poco del tema, pero es necesario que los trate.


fdesergio dijo:


> Respecto a lo primero no necesariamente o no del cierto totalmenta sucede que muchos amplificadores no llevan protecciones, no conozco exactamente el del caso pero si se encuentran algunos que solo traen rele para el antipop nada mas.


 

Efectivamente!!!, revisando el diagrama del equipo, veo que las protecciones son practicamente nulas. Ignoro el porqué de esta sutuación, pero es algo inconsebible. 
Es casi como un suicidio de amplificador.

Si esto sucediera en equipos hogareños (Samsung, Panasonic, Sony, etc.) tengan por seguro que ninguno pasaría las normas de calidad, por lo quen no serían aprobados para la venta al público general.

Las únicas protecciones efectivas que pude encontrar son los fusibles y las ya mencionadas resistencias que se abren por sobrecorriente.   

Adjunto el diagrama del equipo por si a alguien le sirve. Aclaro que no está completo, le falta parte de las secciones de amplificación y alimentación (las que nos interesan ...):

*Technics SUV3 Power-Amp*


----------



## Trach

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro
Necesito identificar un componente de la placa de mi portatil
Es SMD, supongo, de color negro rectangular, con una lista en el borde mas clarita, con dos patas, de medio centimetro de largo aprox.
En el pone escrito:
PJ809  LV

Lo he buscado por google, por aqui, en los enlaces que otros usuarios proponen para identificar este tipo de componentes, pero no lo encuentro.
Por favor ayuda


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola.

Te propongo contarnos el modelo de tu portátil, el nombre de la placa y modelo y si te fuera posible una foto bien clara de la pieza y su posición...


----------



## Trach

El portatil es un Acer Aspire 5730
En la placa pone lo siguiente:
CPeak MB
07261 - 1M
48:4J501.01M
MAde in china jeje

Ese componente esta situado a continuacion del conector de entrada del cargador. 
Supongo que es el que está estropeado puesto que la placa estaba en corto, y no era del conector, sino de ese componente. Al desoldarlo ya no me cortocircuita.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Ok, no alcanzo a apreciar el componente mas nítidamente, pero se parece a un diodo de protección para evitar polaridad inversa y en otros casos usan diodos zener para evitar un exceso de voltaje...

Pregunta  sin ese componente, funciona tu portátil?

Pudiera no ser tan crítico si funciona dentro los parámetros de tensión correctos.

 Además, si se estropeó en esa posición, fue por que hubo un problema de tensión que suprimió y se destruyó en el esfuerzo. Verifica que la fuente de alimentación externa tenga un buen funcionamiento, que no se sobre caliente y que se mantenga estable su voltaje con y sin carga antes de conectarla al portátil.

Avísame por favor


----------



## pandacba

un buen reemplazo de buena calidad para el SL100B es el 2N5551, que es bastante fácil de conseguir


----------



## Trach

P J809 LV
Eso es lo que pone escrito en la cara superior del componente, por debajo no hay nada.
He probado sin el y el portatil enciende, funciona, cosa que no hacia antes puesto que estaba ese componente en corto.
Perooo resulta que va sumamente lento, es como si todo fuera a camara lenta, al faltar ese componente tarda en cargar windows y despues todo abre muy despacio.
Creo que habrá que poner ese componente o parecido, pero para ello nevesitamos saber cual es.
Ayuda porfi


----------



## zopilote

Lo que se cortocuircuito es un varistor en formato smd, no existe en los catalogos por que debes haberte equivocado de leer su codigo, lo cual se daño al entrar un voltaje mayor al permitido. Lo de que se ha puesto lento la maquina, tal ves se deba a se ha dañado el filtrado de la fuente, condensadores que debes chequear y cambiar. Uno de dichos varistores en codigo smd como P6SMBJ  por el digito 8 podria indicar que su entrada max es 11,30V.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Pregunta  sin ese componente, funciona tu portátil?
> 
> Pudiera no ser tan crítico si funciona dentro los parámetros de tensión correctos.
> 
> Además, si se estropeó en esa posición, fue por que hubo un problema de tensión que suprimió y se destruyó en el esfuerzo. Verifica que la fuente de alimentación externa tenga un buen funcionamiento, que no se sobre caliente y que se mantenga estable su voltaje con y sin carga antes de conectarla al portátil.



Y cuéntanos... revisaste la fuente de alimentación 

Puedes sustituirla por otra fuente y provar el desempeño del portátil 

No creo que se porte mas lento por falta de esa pieza, más probable es que no ande bien la fuente externa y que además de esa pieza dañada exista otra más al interior como algún condensador electrolítico de filtro (seguramente también sea smd)

Estamos al habla


----------



## Trach

EL elemento cortocircuitado es un Varistor. Debo sustituirlo por uno nuevo,no???
La numeracion que pone es esa, como hacemos para identificarlo???
Voy a probar la fuente externa, usando otro cargador y os cuento.

Y respecto a esto que debo hacer, como los pruebo??
   "además de esa pieza dañada exista otra más al interior como algún condensador   electrolítico de filtro (seguramente también sea smd)"
Os parece bien poner el polimetro en medir resistencias al minimo, conectar a las dos puntas y ver si sube los valores poco a poco y si no lo hace es que está abierto??

Un saludo, estoy muy agradecido


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Por mi parte y según mi experiencia, respecto a otra posible pieza dañada, ejemplo algún electrolítico dañado u otra pieza de protección smd, lo mejor es la inspección visual, teniendo presente que no deberías adentrarte mucho ni alejarte de la zona de la pieza dañada, que es la zona que se sufrió debido a un *posible golpe de corriente* por parte de tu fuente de poder externa 

Es indispensable que estés usando tu polímetro, y si es posible hasta un osciloscopio, para chequear resistencias y voltajes, *sobre todo voltajes* 

Debes de aprender a razonar...  si se quemó una pieza diseñada para proteger el equipo:
porqué se quemó 
cual debería ser la condición normal de trabajo sin que se queme la pieza 
de donde proviene el voltaje que esa pieza protege 
si es de una fuente externa, en qué estado se encuentra esa fuente 
qué uso o cómo verifico que en la actualidad esa fuente trabaja adecuadamente 
si no se quemó por culpa de la fuente externa, será que la pieza sufrió una fatiga de material 
se puede probar el equipo con otra fuente externa de iguales características 

Puede que no encuentres otra pieza igual a la tuya... pero quedó claro que se fundió por un voltaje peligroso en la entrada del portátil.... por qué no colocas los datos de tu fuente externa para ayudarte en algo mas 

Saludos


----------



## mauu

esos bichitos de montaje superficial son muy dificiles de conseguir y es mas probable que tengas q buscar algo parece que se adapte a las tensiones y las patas pero tampoco es una tarea facil, a mi me paso algo parecido y tube que tirar la placa


----------



## sandrobm75

Buenas tardes alguien me podria ayudar, con un transistor que tengo en una placa y que no puedo encontrar su equivalente, en el frontal dice P6SNF06, en la siguiente linea GK2KH y en la ultima linea CHN OL5, y hay un logo que me imagno es del fabricante que es ST.
Adjuntare la imagen para entenderlo mejor. muchas gracias.


----------



## maton00

lo mas seguro:
si es de un cargador o inversor y esta conectado al nucleo (transformador) de ferrita es un mosfet
si se encuentra en la salida es un diodo


----------



## sandrobm75

maton00 dijo:
			
		

> lo mas seguro:
> si es de un cargador o inversor y esta conectado al nucleo (transformador) de ferrita es un mosfet
> si se encuentra en la salida es un diodo


 
Hola Maton00 gracias por responder, efectivamente es un inversor de esos que se conectan al encendedor de cigarros y convierten 12VDC a 220VDC, los he comprobado y uno lo tengo cruzado porq me marca continuidad en cambio en el otro las mismas patillas marca el valor de diodo, y si va conecado al trafo de nucleo de ferrit,a necesito cambiarlos pero el problema es que no encuentro un equivalente, te agradeceria cual me recomiendas, el inversor de de 300 w de salida constante.


----------



## angelito007

Hola el mosfet que buscas es el P65NF06. Aqui te dejo el datasheet de dicho mosfet.
lo podrias reemplazar por un IRFZ48V del cual tambien adjunto el datasheet.
saludos


----------



## sandrobm75

Hola angelito muchas gracias no se me habia ocurrido la S seria un 5 joder, bueno se agradece, me parece bueno este foro bastante rapido, nuvevamente muchas gracias.


----------



## maton00

En efecto tambien me fui con la finta
jeje saludos
buen reemplazo,comunmente son usados en car audio o en inversores para el coche.


----------



## DanielNR

Tengo una duda con un componente que no logro identificar. Su inscripción es "FAG50 RS1M". Creo que puede ser un diodo rectificador, pero no estoy nada seguro. Al no saberlo con seguridad tampoco sé cuál puede ser su equivalente o substituto. Si alguien de ustedes me pudiera sacar de dudas, les estaré muy agradecido.
Desde ya gracias!!! Un saludo!!


----------



## rash

¿En que aparato se encuentra ese componente? y ¿en qué parte del mismo?
¿has utilizado google?.......... ¿tienes fotos?

.....saludos


----------



## DanielNR

Es de un TDT. Este componente se encuentra cerca de la entrada de alimentación y hay un total de 4. 
Por cierto cómo se puede colgar aquí fotos??


----------



## J2C

DanielNR

En "Ir a Avanzado" mas abajo tenes un boton "Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos".

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DanielNR

Muchas gracias J2C!! Aquí os dejo la foto!


----------



## J2C

DanielNR

Son Rectificadores Rapidos de 1000 VPI-1A y aqui te dejo el link ( www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/RS/*RS1M*.pdf ) a la hoja de datos.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DanielNR

Gracias por el aporte Junka!! Sólo me faltaría saber algún diodo que sea equivalente al mencionado!!  Un compañero me comentó que probara con el 1N4007, pero supongo que tarde o temprano acabaría volviendo a petar. Ya que es del igual características que el que se estropeó. Por eso me gustaría cambiarlo por otro de superior voltaje y amperaje. Tanto el RS1M como el 1N4007 son de 50 a 1000 V y 1.0 A. Pero no sé cuál podría ir bien. Gracias de antemano!! Saludos!!


----------



## J2C

DanielNR

Tenes por ejemplo la serie 1N540x como el 1N5408 que es 1000Vrrm-3A y no creo que un TDT necesite semejante potencia para funcionar, es como poner un turbina de avion a un Fiat600.

Creeria que si alguno de los RS1M se puso en corto, a no ser que siga habiendo un corto posterior con lo cual no serviria ningun reemplazo, yo le hago cargo a algun problema momentaneo en la linea de distribucción electrica o a algun problema propio del diodo que se puso en corto. Cuando veas las dimensiones del 1N540x veras que es enorme!!!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DanielNR

Entonces qué me aconsejas? Lo substituyo por el 1N4007?


----------



## J2C

DanielNR

Yo lo reemplazaria por el 1N4007, supongo que el actual se puso en corto por un problema en la red electrica, tormenta con descargas electricas o defectos de fabricación del RS1M. Si tienes dudas consultalo con tu compañero.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## robin al

En mi circuito utilice el 2n5770 y funcionó para activar un led (con el comprobe que se me activaba la señal), aunque en la universidad me dijeron que podria utilizar cualquier transistor NPN; al fin y al cabo esa salida la cambie por un lm317 para que me activara un buzzer y un relé que me accionaba una moto-bomba de agua.

A todos muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## el-rey-julien

por ejemplo los transistores del tipo bcxxx al final tienen otro numero
por ejemplo 
bc548c
160
quiere decir que ese transistor tiene un beta de 160.
otro ejemplo
 bc548c
400 
ese tiene mas ganancia(400) a pesar de ser bc548 los dos son diferentes en cuanto a la ganancia,uno amplifica mas y el otro menos
para tenerlo en cuenta


----------



## pandacba

Un LM317 no es un transistor es un Circuito Integrado regualdor de tensión de 1.2V a 32V


----------



## el-rey-julien

pandacba dijo:


> Un LM317 no es un transistor es un Circuito Integrado regualdor de tensión de 1.2V a 32V



si es un regulador y valga la redundancia regulable ,pero de todas formas tengan en cuenta eso de la beta de los transistores ,siempre esta expresada o casi siempre al final del transistor,por si alguno no sabia que eran esos numeros,es eso la ganancia


----------



## robin al

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ... pero de todas formas tengan en cuenta eso de la beta de los transistores ,siempre esta expresada o casi siempre al final del transistor,por si alguno no sabia que eran esos numeros,es eso la ganancia



mmm eso no lo sabia....bien



pandacba dijo:


> Un LM317 no es un transistor es un Circuito Integrado regualdor de tensión de 1.2V a 32V



si,perdon por no aclarar esa parte, lo utilice porque un transistor no me accionaba el rele y el buzzer


----------



## pandacba

Si no lo accionaba es porque no era de la polaridad correcta o algo estaba mal


----------



## electromecanico

aprovecho el tema por que tengo un problema parecido tengo un unijuntura 2n1671 http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/317771/COMSET/2N1671.html y no lo consigo y lo quiero reemplazar por el 2n6027 o 28 http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/11491/ONSEMI/2N6027.html lo ven de reemplazo directo?? gracias


----------



## boris guillen

pandacba dijo:


> Verificaste lo que te comente? si lo medis con el tester digital como diodo, la medida que arroja te puede parecer que es un corto.
> Se puede poner transistores más modernos, el otro es casi seguro el AC176, que esl PnP, tendrias que reemplazar los dos por BC338 y BC328 respectivamente, pero habria que modificar el circuito que esta entre las bases, agregando dos diodos de tipo 1N4148 para que trabje en Clase AB, si no lo hara en clse B y perdera calidad de audio
> Otro reemplazo es el par 2SD1207/2SB892con el mismo detalle anterior



Disculpenme por la tardansa al contestar.
bueno quisiera que me expliques a mas detalle lo de modificar el circuito 
pues aun soy un aficionado en el tema de la electronica.. bueno pero ya con buenas bases 
olvide mensionar que los otros 2 que estan ahi son 
Tfk Ac 117
el bc338 por el ac175 ? 
y el bc328 por el ac117 ? 
estoy en lo correctO?
gracias... =) 
quisiera que me agreges al msn para que me puedas ayudar mejor:
*no@por.mail.no* 
mil gracias 

ummmm siguo con la duda que te mencione en el post #9 
quisiera que me respondieras gracias


----------



## pandacba

Boris, quita tu mail, ya que te pone en infracción frente a las normas del foro, y si no lo haces antes que lo vea un moderador borrara tu post.
Aparte y no lo tomes a mal uso pocos y nada el msn, por aqui no habra ningún problema, y la ayuda que te brinde le servira a otro usuario.
Haz todas las consultas que creas pertinente


----------



## DanielNR

Ok! He substituido los 2 diodos por 2 1N4007. Ahora tengo otro nuevo problema. 
Ya no tengo ningún corto, debido al reemplazo de los diodos mencionados. Ahora no se enciende. Es un Tdt un poco peculiar por que no tiene ningún botón. Ni si quiera de encendido y apagado. 
Es un Tdt Sanyo TU-D935.
He comprobado el mando a distancia y funciona perfectamente. He cambiado 2 condensadores electrolíticos por 2 equivalentes y sigue igual (no se enciende).
He comprobado la tensión que debería llegar a los diodos leds y no me da nada. Sin embargo lo he comprobado con un destornillador de luz y da luz ... :S ??? ....

Además de lo anteriormente dicho he comprobado la continuidad entre el positivo y negativo (adjunto foto) y me da una continuidad un poco extraña. 
Como cuando medimos la continuidad de un condensador electrolítico (que esté bien, claro). Da continuidad pero enseguida se corta. Volvemos a medir y y no da continuidad, pero si cambiamos al medir, las puntas del tester ... vuelve a pitar y otra vez se corta ... y así sucesivamente.


----------



## boris guillen

Bueno ok  no estaba informado sobre esa norma.
bueno mi duda es la misma que en el post #9
espero tus respuestas mil gracias =)


----------



## pandacba

El que esta al lado del AC175, es un AC176?(deberia serlo)


----------



## boris guillen

el que ba ala lado es una ac 117.


----------



## berbe

ola  soy nuevo en el foro y empiezo con una pregunta que componente es este? 
en el poneB3 ó D83
haber si alguien me puede ayudar.
gracias.


----------



## rastone1993

es un DIAC de usos generales.

Saludos!

Ah, y es DB3


----------



## Vick

Sip, tal como te dicen eso es un DIAC y debe ser un DB3, aca más info:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/D/B/3/DB3.shtml


----------



## boris guillen

Hola en esta oportunidad les vengo a presentar mi nueva duda que es la siguiente:
toy apunto de armar este pasabajos 
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/pasabajo/index.htm
pero resulta que en las tiendas de electronica aqui en cusco (que son muy pocas)
no venden el Ic ne5532 !! 
y quiisera saber cua l IC puede reemplasar al ne5532 con respecto ala funcion que deve cumplir
en el esquema que esta en la pagina 
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/pasabajo/index.htm
reitero... 
bueno desde ya gracias =) saludos !


----------



## matijuarez

supe reemplazar el 4558 con el 5532 y obtuve buenos resultados,capas tambien te sirva..saludos


----------



## boris guillen

muchas gracias pues tendre que ir a preguntar si tienen el 4558 y si no lo tienen no sabre que aser =(


----------



## matijuarez

boris guillen que buena onda tu firma,tengo 17 y siempre me parecio un poco serai la gente relacionada a la electronica..estaria muy bueno intentar cambiar eso,estoy estudiando para ingeniero pero no quiero ser el tipico ingeniero mala onda o solitario;no quiero que la carrera ni los años me cambien..saludos Matias


----------



## boris guillen

Estoy completamente deacuerdo contigo!!no hay que dejar que las aburridas clases en la unviersidad nos vuelvan aburridos! jeje! =)


----------



## flacojuan

que tal boris.. .tiene razon matijuares, sustituyelo por el upc4558 o puede ser con cualquier otro sufijo no importaria con tal que sea dip no hay problema.


----------



## boris guillen

gracias juan =) buscare ese IC ojala lo vendan.. =)!


----------



## flacojuan

naaa. claro que si. ese integrado lo usan practicamente todos los amplificadores. y algunos equipos de audio, tambien DVD´s, si por casualidad tenes algunos chasis de aparatos para deshuesarlos revisa que a lo mejor funciona perfecto. saludos...


----------



## boris guillen

Bueno gracias por tus respuestas juan 
encontre el IC mencionado... =) 
gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## fosfran

hola, un reemplazo podria ser el TL072 o TL082 estos son AO  de bajo ruido y tienen buenas prestaciones 
saludos


----------



## juanchilp

hola gente, pedí en casa de electrónica un ne5532 , y me dieron un ATMLU826 , es el remplazo correcto ?


----------



## J2C

Juanchilp

Ese ATMLU826 parece ser una memoria EEPROM del tipo 24C01. Trata de confirmarlo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juanchilp

gracias J2C por la respuesta, no encontre en ningun lado que integrado es, me parece que me guitarriaron al pedir el ne5532 en la casa de eletronica


----------



## J2C

Juanchilp

Puede que el NE5534 que es de la misma linea del 5532 te sirva, alguna vez reparando un equipo PIONER usaba unos NJM2068 que eran mucho mejores que el MC4558 usado en muchisimos equipos de audio.

Averigua por alguno de ellos y probalos, el costo no es tan alto.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pandacba

Un reemplazo interesante del NE5532 es el LM387A de national si bien no pin to pin compatible son dos AO en un dip8 de muy pero muy buena calidad

Otra opción también poco conocida son los M5218 y M5220 de Matshushita dip8 pin to pin compatible


----------



## Cacho

El único NE que hay en ese circuito es un NE5534, que es la versión simple del 5532.
Si ponés un 4558, usá un solo operacional de los que trae adentro.

En la posición en la que está usado, un TL0x1 te va a servir sin problemas, lo mismo que casi cualquier operacional simple. No te digo que uses un 741 porque me van a decir viejo y pasado de moda, pero podría servir también .

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

utilzando los TL074 primeroe no tiene sentido el uso del NE5534 para nada y menos si esta con con loop  cerrado  un TL071 es suficiente.
EL tema del 741 en ese caso podria funcionar, pero el pobre bicho nunc fue bueno para audio, y las versiones actuales son muy ruidosas, 
Solo que habiendo mejores componentes no le veo utilzar un 741

No se porque no se utilizan los TLC de texas que son mejores que los TL o las versiones de national o los mencionasdo más arriba por mi de Matshusita que  vienen single on line lo que facilita enormemente el diseño del PCB y al estar las salidad en los extremos hay una meor separacion que en la configuración DIP


----------



## Cacho

Por algo le dije que no los 741...
Viste que alguien me iba a decir viejo (y hasta generador de malas ideas ). Aunque no me creas, asesino de la caña, he visto 741 SMD . Bueh, hay gente pa' to'.

Supongo que el nunca bien ponderado Pablín usó el 5534 a la salida porque es cargable. Los TL no lo son, pero como la corriente que le vas a exigir es una nada, no hay problemas con el reemplazo.

En cuanto a los TLC... Si los consiguiera (y a un precio razonable) los usaría de todo corazón. Son unas bellezas, pero caros y figuritas difíciles.


----------



## atomox

Hola a todos a ver si alguien me puede decir que es este componente. Este mide unos 5mm x 5mm. 
Gracias.


----------



## pandacba

El 741 como es una opción ecónomica para un montón de cosas donde no se requiera precisión, ni tener un ancho de banda que manejar, por lo tanto tiene infinitas aplicaciones y por eso seguira en el mercado mucho tiempo más y como tu dices si los hay SMD
Hay muchos fabricantes que lo tiene en sus catalogos, yo por alli tengo una cantidad de los originales de aquel tiempo incluso en cápsula metálica, hoy toda una rareza(estos son mejores que los de cápsula plástica) y tengo CA741 y Motorola,,, un dia haciendo unas prubas se nos dio por haber que onda con cada uno de estos tipos ah mer que de sorpresas, los RCA, Motorola y otra dos marcas que no recuerdo, eran tan bueno o mejores que un LM301, y ya más en la actualidad más notable todavia, nos dio la sensación que los 741 que estas marcas venden son lo que serian otro operacionales pero no llegan a las especificaciones con los que habitualmente se comercializan y lo pasan a todos como 741 ya que tienen una gran salida en el mercado, por lo tanto internamente no tienen nada que ver con el 741 original, y sin embargo en otras marcas son como los originales, con las mismas deficiencias(comparado con los actules)
Pero no hay que desmerecerlo para nada, gracias al 741, su fácil adquisicón fue posible desde hacer muchas cosas a aprender todo lo relativo a AO, y como AO de usos generales cumple perfectamente su función.

Por eso dije que si era viable poner un 741 porque trabaja a lazo cerrado sin amplificar y al nivel que lo hace tiene que tener un muy buen comportamiento

Y quien dijo que sos generdor de malas ideas? donde esta el taimado.......

A por cierto, me he enterdao que alguien esta procesando las cañitas que dejo, haber si se entiende, hay un alambique por alli al mejor estilo de los años de la ley seca, no soy responsable poor las consecuencias de tales prácticas y mucho menos de la ingesta del producto....


----------



## malvinas3bis

Cacho dijo:


> El único NE que hay en ese circuito es un NE5534, que es la versión simple del 5532.
> Si ponés un 4558, usá un solo operacional de los que trae adentro.
> 
> En la posición en la que está usado, un TL0x1 te va a servir sin problemas, lo mismo que casi cualquier operacional simple. No te digo que uses un 741 porque me van a decir viejo y pasado de moda, pero podría servir también .
> 
> Saludos



el 741 me dio siempre buenos resultados por lo que considero que lo viejo siempre fue y sera mejor jejejejeje


----------



## atomox

Hola de nuevo a todos, lo único que puedo decir, de este componente, es que es de un Zelio Logic SR2 B121FU el cual estoy intentando de reparar, por es muy util por que trabaja como un Automata.


----------



## reynaldo gomar

hola, como les va?

ase poco me dieron un amplificador para reparacion pero no soy un tecnico ni mucho menos, pero se sabe cuando algo falla, pues bien; el ampli me da un sonido cascado sin potencia en ambos canales pero uno mas que el otro, al desarmar el ampli me doy cuenta de que un capacitor esta tronado y que los 4 rca3055(to-220) estan semi-rotos osea ahun en una pieza pero despegados de su parte metalica, supongo que esas partes deben ser el problema y pues ya un poco astiado de buscar y buscar reemplazos del rca3055, me he decidido a consultarles ya que he visto todos los datasheets de los transistores de reemplazo de dicho transistor, he visto el datasheet del rca3055 y lo he comparado con los reemplazos y pues no me dejan satisfecho.

para mi suerte logre encontrar el diagrama del amplificador (gradiente model 80), sin embargo no tengo idea de que cambiar para poder colocarle un reemplazo (si es que debo cambiar algo, claro). les dejo el diagrama y el datasheet ya que puede ser de utilidad para alguien.

una cosa mas: si alguien me puede ayudar con esto se los agradecere infinitamente.

espero su respuesta.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

cambialos por los tip 35c o tip3055


----------



## Cacho

Por reemplazos del RCA3055, buscá los MJE3055. Son prácticamente idénticos (no tengo el gráfico del SOA, fijate si lo encontrás).

Tu ampli debe tener esos dos transistores rotos y quizá C127 (el de salida, 1000uF/50 o 63V, estimo) esté seco/malo . Si es así, cambialo. Si el ampli tiene 10 o 15 años ya, cambialo igual aunque no se vea malo (se secan esos capacitores y no son algo caro, es mejor cambiarlos).
Por lo pronto, sacá los dos 3055 que tiene el ampli (dejá el espacio vacío donde van esos) y probá cómo suena con un parlante y *bien bajito*. Si suena bien, andá subiendo el volumen hasta que empiece a distorsionar. Si eso pasa, cambiá los 3055 y sale andando (a menos que conectes algo mal, claro).

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Es un amplificador de 25W sobre 8 ohms la fuente entrega 50V y fijarse en el punto medio que marca 24V el capacitor de acople es de 1000/40V(el original)
Para saber que esta roto sin desarmar nada y sin colocar parlane, con el volumen a 0(mejor un corto en la entrada del amplificador) medir en la unión de R142 y R143 tiene que haber la mitad de la fuente es decir unos 25V volt más o volt menos esta bien si hay gran diferencia algo esta roto el esquema tiene distintas tensione en distintos puntos verificar estas tensiones y reportar que medidas se obtuvieron para una correcta guia.
en el colector de T801 debe haber 50V si no estan presentes revisar los fusibles de la fuente, si estan dañados, verificar con un tester colector y emisor, la resistencia de bebe ser elevada, si es muy baja(unos poco ohms o cientos es que esta dañado)
Como alternativa a los transistores presentado por cacho también se pueden utilizar los TIP41B o C

Si bien los transistores originales manejan más potencia y más corriente, estan muy por encima de lo que realmente hace falta, para que tengas una idea tengo amplis de 22W a 44V de fuente con TIP31/32, y los TIP41B o C manejan 6 A muy por encima de la corriente demandad por el circuito que estan por debajo del Ampere


----------



## reynaldo gomar

ok cacho entiendo lo que me indicas pero me persiste la duda de: si cualquier reemplazo de los que me mencionan le funcionara bien? es decir: no perdera calidad de sonido? se acoplara perfecto a el circuito original? de no ser asi, que debo cambiar para evitarme dolores de cabeza? creo que entenderas mi preocupacion ya que asta donde se es un amplificador de muy buena calidad (o desmientanme) y sonido caracteristico y pues definitivamente ya es muy viejo yo le hecho unos 25 años por lo menos, y si tambien hay un capacitor electrolitico que esta tronado es de 1000mf - 40v (muy bien estimado cacho). pero como ya comentas lo mejor es cambiar los capacitores por aquello de que esten secos. en cuanto a los trs tratare de conseguir los tip3055 que a mi parecer son los que mejor se ajustan a los parametros del rca3055.

y pues los cuatro transistores estan fisurados y ahun asi me dan lecturas correctas (creo) pero no me fio, mejor cambiar los cuatro, ya que cuando lo probe (solo encendido, con bocinas y con un dvd conectdado y tocando) uno de los disipadores se disparo de temperatura en menos de 1 minuto, supongo que son los transistores pero ambos canales sonaban muy mal, quiero pensar que es por los capacitores c127 y c227 (segun la hubicacion de componentes en la placa) salvo que no tengo esa certeza.

bueno mi estimado pandacba pues creo que me adelante e hice sacadera de componentes y pues no pude probar segun tu explicacion, pero mi amigo, seguro que me sera util ya que esta persona tiene dos amplis iguales y ambos fallando, no dudo que si salgo librado de este, me ponga el otro, pero ahora si hare mi tarea antes de sacar el cautin je je.

por cierto cacho, disculpa mi ignorancia, pero que es "el grafico del SOA"?

gracias: mario mza, cacho y pandacba, gracias de verdad.

pd: les dejo unas fotos para mayor referencia.


----------



## pandacba

El SOA hoy en dia algo desconocido pero tan comun en lo manuales de transistores de aquellos años, más conmocido en aquel tiempo como SOAR (Segure Operation ARea) es decir Area de operación segura.....
Quedate tranquilo en cuanto a los reemplazos se trata de trnasistores buenos, en Aquellos años el RCA3055 era una versión en cápsula plástica del 2N3055, la diferencia es la potencia mientras el de cápsula metálica podia soportar 115W el de plástico solo 75W, 

Een esos años los Fapesa y otros de 25-30W se hacian con el 2N3055, era descomunal, pero no habia nada intermedio por eso se hacia asi pero luego fue apareciendo una variada gama de transistores que puede cubrir perfectamente las necesidades de este amplificador

Ponele cualquiera de los mencionados que no vas a tener ningún tipo de inconveniente con nada, armalo pero no coloque es el parlante. pone en corto la salida y hace las mediciones antes mencionadas y si encontras diferencias con el circuito comentanos e indicanos donde y el valor que te da el circuito asi te ayuamos a poner en marcha ese amplificador

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Cacho

SOA es lo que era (ahí se te nota cuánta agua pasó bajo el puente para regar el bambú ) conocido como SOAR, Safe Operating ARea, tal como el aggiornado oso blanco y negro te dijo, y aplica a la región activa (o zona lineal) de trabajo, que es como se usan en este caso así que mirala aunque sea sólo como anécdota.

El RCA me parece que da mejores resultados que el MJE3055 en tensiones cerca de la máxima, pero como no vas a estar ni cerca de eso... No hay problema.
Por otro lado, el TIP3055 y el TIP35 vienen en TO3P, no en TO220, así que vas a tener que hacer alguna maniobra para ponerlos en los disipadores. Los MJE y los TIP41 son TO220 (iguales a los que tenés ahí), así que van como un guante .

Los transistores "fisurados" como les decís están muertos. No los uses y cambialos sin importar lo que te diga el tester sobre la ganancia.

Saludos


----------



## reynaldo gomar

ok ya entiendo, el punto es que los rca3055 estan bastante sobrados para la potencia que entrega el ampli, por lo tanto cualquier reemplazo funciona perfecto.

en cuanto a el SOAR je je, bueno pues tienen razon, queda como anecdota o dato curioso je je.

bueno en tal caso pues entonces seran tip41c, por comodidad, ya que no me veo modificando disipadores je je.

voy a probar a hacer lo descrito por pandacba y les comento y subo fotos si lo amerita.

mi infinito agradecimiento a toda la comunidad a cacho y pandacba, la verdad que buen foro.

nos leemos pronto.


----------



## Cacho

De nada por lo que me toca.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Igual de mi marte y en nmbre de la comunidad del foro
Quedamos a la espaera de los resultados


----------



## reynaldo gomar

ok ya realise los cambios a los componentes visiblemente dañados, tambien he tomado medidas en los puntos donde se me indico y estos son los resultados:

la fuente entrga +/- 35volts cd. segun el esquematico el trafo debe entrgar 37volts en ca y ya rectificada y filtrada deberia entregar mas que 35volts cd, bueno la red electrica de mi estado es de muy mala calidad y oscila entre 99 a 120 volts ca todo el tiempo.

segun esquematico: 50volts en colector de t801 y 24volts en colector de t802.
segun mis mediciones: 33volts en colector de t801 y 18volts en colector de t802. canal "L".

y como me imagino que son los mismos voltajes para ambos canales tambien tome lecturas y esto es lo que obtuve:

segun mis mediciones: 16.7volts en colector de t803 y 32.1volts en colector de t804. canal "R".

tambien se nota una elevacion casi instantanea de temperatura en el canal "R" correspondiente a t803 y t804.

ninguna otra averia aparente.

nota: no he cortocircuitado la salidas porque quiero primero despejar el problema de la elevacion de temperatura que no es normal en ningun caso ya que sucede en aproximadamente 5 segundos de unicamente encender el ampli.

aqui unas fotos nada informativas je je pero promesas son promesas jajajajajajajaja


----------



## pandacba

Es que precisamente para evitar falsas lecturas errores y recalentamientos, es que debes poner en coro no la salida porque romperas los transistores de potencia.
La entrada a la placa amplificadora debe estar en corto, el canal derecho esta sin embargo más equlibrado que el izquierdo ya que en el punto medio es decir donde se unen las R de bajo valor y donde va el positivo del capacitor de salida alli debe haber la midad de la tensión de fuente, si la tensión de fuente es 50V debe haber aproximadamente 25V, si la fuene esta en 40V alli debe haber 20V si la fuente esta en 32V alli debe haber 16V, puede haber alguna variación volt hacia arriba volt hacia abajo no es critico, si calienta la salida es porque en los transistores previos hay algún problema, o esta amplificando algo por no estar la entrada en cortocircuito de esa forma hay 0VAC en esas condiciones el amplificador no amplifica nada y esta en condición de polarización que es lo que se quiere verificar.

Realiza el corto tal como te comente y repeti las mediciones en ambos canales

También la salida puede calentar porque tiene un pounto elevado de corriene de reposo, en el que toma temperatura, trata de poner el cursor centrado y verifica que no caliente, verifica con ohmetro que no este abierto o desvalorizado, ya que si se habre o tiene un valor más alto al especificado, las salidas puedendañarse


----------



## reynaldo gomar

ok nuevas mediciones ya cortocircuitada la salida.

fuente +31 -31volts.
29.0volts en colector de t801 y 16.6volts en colector de t802. canal "L".
15.0volts en colector de t803 y 28.0volts en colector de t804. canal "R".
entre las resistencias r142 y r143 con respecto a la tierra o masa:
18volts. canal "L".
ente las resistencias r242 y r243 con respecto a la tierra o masa:
19volts canal "R".

revise todos los transistores y diodos uno por uno probando con las puntas del tester, no con el hfe, y resultaron en buenas condiciones todos. cambie r239 ya que estaba quemada.

el canal "R" sigue sobrecalentandose de la misma forma que antes, cortocircuitado y no cortocircuitado, ahora me he dado cuenta que las resistencias r242 y r243 se sobrecalientan a la par que los transistores de salida t803 y t804 en el canal "R".

puedo notar que el canal "R" tiene un volt menos que el canal "L". tambien noto que los voltajes de los t801, 2, 3, 4, estan notablemente mas abajo de los valores que indica el esquematico al igual que las r142, 3 y r242, 3,

el problema vendra de el pre-amplificador o de alguna de las funciones del aparato? o quizas estoy obligado a cambiar todos los capacitores como precaucion?

la verdad es que se me acabaron las ideas, je je. ojala esta informacion sirva de algo.

y en verdad les quiero agradecer por su tiempo y conocimiento ya que de ningun modo hubiera profundizado tanto en un tema como este, que me ha dejado fascinado je je.



			
				reynaldo gomar dijo:
			
		

> ok nuevas mediciones ya cortocircuitada la salida.
> 
> fuente +31 -31volts.
> 29.0volts en colector de t801 y 16.6volts en colector de t802. canal "L".
> 15.0volts en colector de t803 y 28.0volts en colector de t804. canal "R".
> entre las resistencias r142 y r143 con respecto a la tierra o masa:
> 18volts. canal "L".
> ente las resistencias r242 y r243 con respecto a la tierra o masa:
> 19volts canal "R".
> 
> revise todos los transistores y diodos uno por uno probando con las puntas del tester, no con el hfe, y resultaron en buenas condiciones todos. cambie r239 ya que estaba quemada.
> 
> el canal "R" sigue sobrecalentandose de la misma forma que antes, cortocircuitado y no cortocircuitado, ahora me he dado cuenta que las resistencias r242 y r243 se sobrecalientan a la par que los transistores de salida t803 y t804 en el canal "R".
> 
> puedo notar que el canal "R" tiene un volt menos que el canal "L". tambien noto que los voltajes de los t801, 2, 3, 4, estan notablemente mas abajo de los valores que indica el esquematico al igual que las r142, 3 y r242, 3,
> 
> el problema vendra de el pre-amplificador o de alguna de las funciones del aparato? o quizas estoy obligado a cambiar todos los capacitores como precaucion?
> 
> la verdad es que se me acabaron las ideas, je je. ojala esta informacion sirva de algo.
> 
> y en verdad les quiero agradecer por su tiempo y conocimiento ya que de ningun modo hubiera profundizado tanto en un tema como este, que me ha dejado fascinado je je.


 por cierto no entendi esto de tu anterior mensaje: "También la salida puede calentar porque tiene un pounto elevado de corriene de reposo, en el que toma temperatura, trata de poner el cursor centrado y verifica que no caliente, verifica con ohmetro que no este abierto o desvalorizado, ya que si se habre o tiene un valor más alto al especificado, las salidas puedendañarse".
no se a que te refieres con poner el cursor centrado y en general todo el texto que copie.


----------



## pandacba

En cada canall hay un preset de ajuste para regular la corriente de reposo. A la entrada de ambos canlaes dejalas con un corto, no se lo saques hasta que todo este ok para una prueba dinámica.

Ese preset es de 100 esta entre las bases de los drivers y esta a su vez en serie con dos diodos que van en el disipador que en el esquema estan marcados fuera del ciruito verificar que esten en buenas condiciones.

Revida las R de 0.33 ohms tienen una caid muy elevada de tensión, sin señal(por eso la necesidad de que este en corto la entrada del amplificador y no la salida, porque si esta habierta puede amplificar cualquier cosa y pertubar las mediciones, por eso se suelda un alambrito y no se saca hasta que qude listo la parte estática) Es decir las R142 y R143 y las R242 y R243, casi seguro que estan desvalorizadas, la caida de tensión sin selñal sobre ellas es casi inmedible y en un canal tenes de un lado 2V de diferencia y en el otro 4V es demasiado

El preset en un canal esta marcado como R138 y el el otro debe ser R238

Los diosodos que estan asociados a este preset y que van en el didipador son D101 y D102 para un canal y D201 y D202 para el otro


----------



## reynaldo gomar

a vaya en la entrada je je no se de donde saque que en las salidas je je, acabo de notar que falta una resistencia en el preamplificador del canal "R" que se supone que debe ser identica a la del cana "L", la resistencia que tiene el canal "L" es ra101 de 330k, pero el esquematico indica 470k. ???  el canal "R" no la tiene.

ya tengo hubicados los presets y tambien he revisado los diodos que van en el disipador y estan buenos me dan una lectura de 500 y algo, no recuerdo bien pero era mas de 500 sin llegar a 600.
en cuanto a las resistencias de 0.33ohms saque una de las que se calientan y pues no pude tener una lectura clara nunca vi un .33 o algo parecido mas bien obtube un .7 si mal no recuerdo y en veces 1.

algo me dice que estoy haciendo algo mal, je je, en donde esta la entrada del amplificador? bueno yo cortocircuite la entrada auxiliar que es la que esta seleccionada sin embargo, no se si debiera ser ahi o en alguna parte de la placa, y como la cortocircuito? yo conecte en corto cada canal de la entrada auxiliar, es decir: + y - canal "L" en corto y a la ves + y - canal "R" en corto, esto con un juego de caimanes, o es acaso que debo cortocircuitarlas entre si? osea: canal izquierdo con derecho?


----------



## pandacba

Perdona es mi culpa no decirte el punto exacto, me venian a buscar y no queria dejar de responderte y en el apuro se me olvido, ahora te explico bien.
No importa cuantas veces preguntes, y si hay que empezar de nuevo tampoco, te servira como experiencia.

Tenes que ubicar C121 que de un lado va a la base de T104 y del otro al cursor de un pote, all en ese punto el de la unión del cursor del potenciomero y C121 lo puenteas a masa de esa forma, no habra señal alterna que pueda llegar a la base de T104.

Para medir resistencia menore a 1 uni las puntas y fijate cuanto marca luego medi la resistencia y restale el valor leido anteriormente y ese sera el valor de la resitencia, si mide mas de 0.33 cambialas directamente


----------



## reynaldo gomar

ok las resistencias de .33 si estan en .33, hice los puentes de c121 y c221 de el lado que va a el cursor (ya entendi) del pote a la masa comun de ambos canales y en ambos canales, es r827 en ambos canales que viene siendo el pote de "balance".

ahun con los puentes continua sobrecalentandose los t803 y t804 al igual que las resistencias de .33 de el canal "R" unicamente.

tendra algo que ver la falta de ra201 (ra101 en canal "L") que esta indicada en 470k? 

en la salida de el amplificador de ambos canales hay cerca de 1volt pero es variable aumenta y disminuye lo mas que se pudo leer fue 1volt.

entre r142 y r143 hay 14.5volts.
entre r242 y r243 hay 14.5volts.
en colector de t801 hay 23.0volts.
en colector de t802 hay 14.3volts.
en colector de t803 hay 14.5volts.
en colector de t804 hay 23.6volts.
me parecen ya muy equilibrados pero ahun asi estan muy por debajo de lo indicado en el esquematico.

incluyo unas fotos para mayor referencia y saber si lo estoy haciendo bien je je


----------



## reynaldo gomar

el presunto culpable!

ok, encontre por simple inspeccion visual y con tester este detalle del preset r238 (r138 en canal "L") que segun lei en tus indicaciones es el preset de ajuste para regular la corriente de reposo, lo probe con el tester para ver su resistencia total esperando que fuesen 100 ohms y me encuentro con que era imposible, pero probe en el cursor por todo su recorrido y me daba lecturas correctas de principio a fin pero solo de un lado, de el otro lado absolutamente nada, ya obserbandolo detenidamente logre ver una fisura o ruptura justo donde esta la laminita con la que se suelda a la placa, trate de flexionarlo y oh! sorpresa estaba roto.

supongo que este es el meoyo del asunto, ya que despues de probar componente tras comoponente ninguno resulto dañado exepto una resistencia, dos fusibles, dos capacitores y los cuatro rca3055. en general la causa del calentamiento es el preset que regula la corriente de reposo y de ahi se vienen los demas detalles.

en cuanto a el sonido cascado, seguro se debia a los rca3055, ya con los reemplazos, debe funcionar correctamente y dar ese sonido hi-fi que estos amplis prometen.

mañana lo reemplazare y les informo entre tanto les dejo unas fotos de el preset como lo encontre y otra con una exageracion de la ruptura, ya que a simple vista no se distingue bien y menos en fotos. espero haber resuelto el misterio del canal calenton jajajajajajajajajaja.

de no ser asi por aqui seguiremos escribiendonos.


----------



## igscomp

¿donde está esa lista que no la veo? Gracias.


----------



## Cacho

Bienvenido al foro.
¿De qué lista hablás? 

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Genial si estaba abierto por rotura, circulaba más corriente de la debida por la salida, seguro que ahora el canall "calentón" trabajara correctamente.

Quedamos a la espera de los resultados


----------



## alex4ever

Buenas ^^
queria consultarles sobre un circuito... este lleva 2 3055 (uno TIP y el otro el 2n con carcaza de acero) un pote de 500 K (o al menos eso dice al costado) un TIP32C, un capacitor ceramico, una resistencia de 1 MegOhms 5%, y otra de 6.8 Kohms al 5%, 3 llaves de un punto (nose si iran las 3) 2 Diodos, en uno logre leer a duras penas un 007 con algo borrado antes de eso, y el otro dice 4007 y abajo 8906 (son muy chiqitos) una llave on/off, y un relay (creo) de 5 patas este dice 612 12V, un par de borneras, una de 6 bornes y otra de 5, el disipador del 2n3055 y una llave que corta (creo) cuando la apretas pero no se mantiene... nose si se entiende lo de esa llavecita.
En fin... esos son los componentes, queria saber para que circuito son... desde ya muchas gracias ^^


----------



## Cacho

Posibles circuitos:
Un amplificador de audio, un oscilador con fuente regulada incorporada, un regulador de tensión, el control de un aparato de precisión, el control de un apareto de poca precisión, la etapa de salida del sensor de una motoneta, un rejunte de componentes sin utilidad, un selector de vaya uno a saber qué... ¿Sigo?.

Creo que queda claro que no se puede decir prácticamente nada sobre el circuito conociendo sólo los componentes. Es como decir que tenés un motor en tu garage y tiene 12 bulones de 3/8, 5 tornillos Phillips número 6, 2 cablecitos rojos y uno negro. ¿Qué motor es?.

Por otro lado, este tema es apra identificar componentes que no se logran a simple vista, no para adivinar qué tiene uno en la mano.
Unas fotos y en algún otro tema, más afín con la consulta, te pueden dar mucho mejor resultado. Y si te tomás el trabajo de levantar el esquemático y lo posteás, ahí será más quemuy fácil decirte qué es. De nuevo, en otro tema.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## pandacba

Con respecto a algo que se menciono más arriba y luego se comoento de nuevo. porque es raro un CI de 9pines? hay muchos de ellos en cápsula SIL9, SIL7, SIL 11 etc...
Es común AO o previos de audio en cápsulas SIL9 con un pin que tiene o una segunda masa, un sengundo +B o simplemente NC y asi fiugra en la hoja de datos, hace poquito aqui en el foro se le daba una indicación a un foristas sobe esto porque tenia AO's en capsula SIL9

Como curiosidad Hitachi fabricaba unos CI que traian dos pinea más de un lado repartidos

Ek que tenga un Ecg viejito fijarse en las cápsulas hay una enrome variedad que hoy en dis no se ve

Hoy es raro ver CI en encapsulado metlico tipo TO5, y en ese formato vinieron muchísimos componentes, la mayoria de los AO del comienzo venian asi y fue una opción durane mucho tiempo, yo tengo entre otrso en este formato 741, 555, 723, LM100 y un montón más que ahora no recuerdo


----------



## igscomp

Cacho dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro.
> ¿De qué lista hablás?
> 
> Saludos




De la que se hace referencia en el primer post de este hilo...

"Si no podés identificar un componente, consultá acá.
Muy buena la lista que habeis hecho."

Creo entender que en este hilo se consulta si tienes dudas de qué circuito es tal... pensaba que había una lista con fotos o algo así. Gracias.


----------



## Cacho

No. Leé el quinto post (con atención) y verás de dónde sale este hilo .

En el buscador vas a encontrar el original.
Saludos


----------



## malvinas3bis

pandacba dijo:


> Con respecto a algo que se menciono más arriba y luego se comoento de nuevo. porque es raro un CI de 9pines? hay muchos de ellos en cápsula SIL9, SIL7, SIL 11 etc...
> Es común AO o previos de audio en cápsulas SIL9 con un pin que tiene o una segunda masa, un sengundo +B o simplemente NC y asi fiugra en la hoja de datos, hace poquito aqui en el foro se le daba una indicación a un foristas sobe esto porque tenia AO's en capsula SIL9
> 
> Como curiosidad Hitachi fabricaba unos CI que traian dos pinea más de un lado repartidos
> 
> Ek que tenga un Ecg viejito fijarse en las cápsulas hay una enrome variedad que hoy en dis no se ve
> 
> Hoy es raro ver CI en encapsulado metlico tipo TO5, y en ese formato vinieron muchísimos componentes, la mayoria de los AO del comienzo venian asi y fue una opción durane mucho tiempo, yo tengo entre otrso en este formato 741, 555, 723, LM100 y un montón más que ahora no recuerdo



buenas viendo que tienes informacion sobre los encapsulados y circuitos integrados yo poseo un integrado de 9 pines en linea pero no consigo la hoja de datos el integrado es el njm386s y la unica que encontre es la hoja de datos del njm386l el cual posee solo 8 pines y el que tengo en mi poder trae 9 por lo que no tengo idea que funcion cumple el ultimo pin. adjunto la hoja de datos del njm386l.Ver el archivo adjunto NJM386l.pdf toda informacion que me puedas brindar sera de gran ayuda. muchas gracias


----------



## reynaldo gomar

pues bien no he quedado conforme con la solucion pero no tuve otra alternativa, el dichoso preset de 100ohm esta descontinuado en su forma y valor, lo que me llevo a operarlo y aunque funciona bien pues no me gusta como se ve je je, en fin esto es lo que obtuve antes de una prueba dinamica:

fuente:
44.5volt "L"
44.5volt "R"

entre r142 y r143: 22.4volt "L"
entre r242 y r243: 22.4volt "R"

en colector de t801: 44.6volt
en colector de t802: 22.4volt
en colector de t803: 22.7volt
en colector de t804: 44.4volt

ya en la prueba dinamica obtuve buenos resultados ya que el canal "R" ha dejado de sobrecalentarse y la salida esta muy limpia pero ahun suena un poco menos que el canal "L", me imagino que en el proceso de diagnostico se llegaron a dañar t803 y t804, sin embargo con un ajuste del balance esto se elimina por completo y suena de lujo.

les dejo unas fotos con el preset operado nadamas para que se den una idea de lo "frankenstein" que me quedo jajajajajajajajajaja y lo mal que se ve je je ahunque funcional claro.

mi mas grande reconocimiento a los miembros de este foro en especial a pandacba que me dirigio como los grandes je je, tambien a cacho que ahunque abandono la mision muy pronto tambien fue de mucha ayuda. un saludo y mi aprecio a argentina y su gente.

y como dijera cerati: "gracias .... totales!"


----------



## pandacba

Que bien que te las has ingeniado!!!! no obstante si más adelante consigue alguno un tanto más moderno, como los trimpot que viene de una vuelta, vienen en caja cerrada cuadrilonga, de color azul y cursor blanco, de esos se consiguen de 100 ohm, pero eso ya lo ves tu.

Lo importante es que lo sacaste adelante y ya lo tienes funcionando

Tu alegria es la nuestra, cacho debe estar atrapado en su laboral, apenas se libere un poco estara comentando por aqui....

Y cuenta con nosotros para cualquier otro arreglo o proyecto que tengas
Un cordial saludo y gracias por tus conceptos.....


----------



## pandacba

Toda referencia al NUM386S me apunta al NJM386 que es SIL8, muchas veces he visto con 9 pines pero el primero no esta conectado a nada, y se cuenta a partir del segundo hasta el final, proba midiendo por resistnecia con un tester entre el primer terminal y el resto si no marca nada con ningún pin entonces el primro no corre y el pin1 es el que sigue, es igual que el LM386, pero viene en DIL8, SMD, y formato SIL8 la última letra hace referencia a la cápsula


----------



## malvinas3bis

pandacba dijo:


> Toda referencia al NUM386S me apunta al NJM386 que es SIL8, muchas veces he visto con 9 pines pero el primero no esta conectado a nada, y se cuenta a partir del segundo hasta el final, proba midiendo por resistnecia con un tester entre el primer terminal y el resto si no marca nada con ningún pin entonces el primro no corre y el pin1 es el que sigue, es igual que el LM386, pero viene en DIL8, SMD, y formato SIL8 la última letra hace referencia a la cápsula



Gracias por tu respuesta no tenia idea que el primer pin no estaria conectado a nada ¿entonces para que le ponen un pin innecesario? pero tu aporte es muy bueno voy a medir con el tester a ver que sucede y comento despues los resultados gracias por tu tiempo muy buen aporte gracias


----------



## nach79

Hola, saludos a todos, este es mi primer post por aquí.
Tengo una duda con un componente, desconozco cual es. Creo que puede ser algún tipo de resistencia, pero me gustaría que lo pudiesen verificar.
Estaba en una tv, mide unos 3 cm de largo y 1,5 cm de diametro.

Quiero saber si funciona, no tiene muy buena pinta en el exterior, pero claro, como no se que componente es, tampoco se si es normal ese aspecto medio arrugado ni como probar su funcionamiento.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Eso es un inductor, y midiéndolo con el tester, debe dar una lectura de unos pocos ohms o menos. Eso es lo que aparenta.


----------



## nach79

Gracias por la respuesta.
Al medirlo no llega casi ni a 1 ohm. Supongo que es a lo que te refieres, no?


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Sip, a eso justamente me refiero. Si le quitaras el envoltorio plástico verías un hilo de cobre bobinado sobre esa forma.


----------



## DJ DRACO

al parecer bobina con nucleo de ferrita de 500uH


----------



## nach79

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, ya me queda todo más claro.
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> ...tambien a cacho que ahunque abandono la mision muy pronto...


Que no abandoné muy pronto nada... Si no llego a dar abasto con lo que tengo para terminar acá, limpiar de pavadas el foro y apuntarte con una reparación. Si Panda, el herbívoro herético, te venía guiando bien, ¿para qué meterme? 


Saludos y disfrutá de tu ampli funcionando (suena mejor cuando uno lo arregló, ¿no? ).


----------



## thewolf5000

Buenas tardes compañeros..

Quisiera me ayudaran con este problema, estoy interesado en fabricar un filtro pasa bajos para mi subwoofer estoy usando el diagrama de aca http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_filtrobass.php bueno el problema es que no consigo por ningun lado el amplificador operacional TL071..

Por aca tuve la "suerte" creo yo de conseguir tres integrados JRC4558D que por lo que leo me pueden servir para los fines que yo busco pero seria posible reemplazar el TL071 por un JRD4558D...?

Saludos!


----------



## Josefe17

TL081podría ser y pin a pin. Eso sí, revisa el tema de los datasheets por si las moscas.


----------



## thewolf5000

Josefe17 dijo:


> TL081podría ser y pin a pin. Eso sí, revisa el tema de los datasheets por si las moscas.



Revise los datasheet para la comparacion con el 4558D y tengo el inconveniente que en el TL071 la alimentacion es por los pines 4 y 7 mientras que con el 4558D es por 4 y 8 aparte en el TL071 cuento con un solo amplificador operacional y en el 4558D cuento con dos..

Seria posible modificar algo el circuito para que funcione con el 4558D?

Saludos y gracias por ayudar..!


----------



## malvinas3bis

pandacba dijo:


> Toda referencia al NUM386S me apunta al NJM386 que es SIL8, muchas veces he visto con 9 pines pero el primero no esta conectado a nada, y se cuenta a partir del segundo hasta el final, proba midiendo por resistnecia con un tester entre el primer terminal y el resto si no marca nada con ningún pin entonces el primro no corre y el pin1 es el que sigue, es igual que el LM386, pero viene en DIL8, SMD, y formato SIL8 la última letra hace referencia a la cápsula


buenas otra vez abusando de tu buena voluntad me atrevo a preguntar si conoces estos integrados ya que no encuentro la hoja de datos de ninguno y te adjunto imagenes de los circuitos. el njm386s te lo muestro para que veas que tiene 9 pines y no 8 aunque no he probado como me dijiste de probar los pines con el tester.


----------



## pandacba

Para el MN5130 -> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets2/13/1372810_1.pdf

El de 8 pines buscalo como LM2904(la letra D ser refiere al empaque) es fabricado por Texas, ON, ST, Philips, etc, no puedo poner el link pero pone com te puse en google y te van a aprecer un monton de lugares de donde bajar la hoja de datos, es un AO común y corriente es doble, similar al LM358


----------



## reynaldo gomar

hey! con calma mi buen cacho, que no lo dije de mala fe, al contrario, por supuesto que me imagine que estarias en tus asuntos, y tienes razon pandacba me guio bien, y pues si es mejor cuando lo reparas tu mismo desgraciadamente el ampli no es mio pero en fin lo que sea por la familia je je, un saludo mi buen cacho, y gracias por supuesto.


----------



## malvinas3bis

pandacba dijo:


> Para el MN5130 -> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets2/13/1372810_1.pdf
> 
> El de 8 pines buscalo como LM2904(la letra D ser refiere al empaque) es fabricado por Texas, ON, ST, Philips, etc, no puedo poner el link pero pone com te puse en google y te van a aprecer un monton de lugares de donde bajar la hoja de datos, es un AO común y corriente es doble, similar al LM358


UPPPPPPSSSSSSSS era mn5130 que nabo yo siempre lo busque como mn6130 es que nunca lo vi como un 5 siempre como 6 graciasssssssss por los datos y aguante cordoba


----------



## pandacba

ja gracias, no te preocupes me ha sabido pasar muchas veces....


----------



## Cacho

reynaldo gomar dijo:


> hey! con calma...


No lo dije "sin calma". Perdón si los modismos no se entendieron.
Sólo comenté lo de que vengo complicado de tiempo, no era nada más que eso ni pretendí que sonara de ninguna manera agresiva ni mala.

Saludos.


----------



## alexv

Que tal gente, Me podrían ayudar a identificar el componente azul en la foto y que significa el valor 240 r5 ? 

por casualidad es un capacitor? por su aspecto se puede decir que esta mas hinchado de lo normal?


----------



## J2C

Alexv

Si poder ver una foto como la primera mas amplia, sin saber que circuito integrado es el que se encuentra atras de del componente azul, ni saber las conexiones del mismo, *presupongo que es un Resonador Ceramico usado como Xtal* por el Integrado posterior y aun no podria darte mas datos del mismo si asi fuese.

Lo hinchado no tiene nada que ver.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pandacba

Un resonador cerámico mál llamado cristal


----------



## alexv

muchisimas gracias!! con eso me alcanza, pense que era un capacitor, pero no me sonaban los numeros en la impresion.


----------



## SKYFALL

Si puede ser un cristal, o podría ser un choque.


----------



## sultanra

gracias a todos por su colaboracion y aporte ....ya resolvi el problema gracias a todos uds
era un descargador de gas   gracias totales


----------



## MerLiNz

Ayer recibi un pedido que hice en ebay de algunas cosillas que necesitaba. Cuando vi los cristales en la carcasa viene grabado 12.000, yo los pedi de 32768hz pero me llegaron estos. Alguien sabe si aunque ponga 12.000 pueden ser de 32768??

Son parecidos a estos, solo que las letras vienen grabadas.






Le envie un email al vendedor a ver que me dice.
Lo intente probar en mi circuito pero no funcionaba, queria ponerlo como timer3 externo, en la simulacion si me funciona, tambien lo intente poner como cristal principal del pic y mirar la señal con el osciloscopio y nada no aparece ninguna señal. Sin embargo si le pongo un cristal de 4Mhz o 20Mhz si me aparece en el osciloscopio.
Alguien sabe otra prueba que pueda hacer?

Gracias.


----------



## MerLiNz

Bueno ya he conseguido hacer que funcione, pero no es de 32768hz, cambie el fuse del osc1 a high power y me funciono, segun los calculos que hice da unos 3,5Mhz el cristal. Es bastante raro, yo me esperaba 12Mhz, pero ni una cosa ni otra :S


----------



## BKAR

Ojo, que yo tenga Entendido, en un Cristal 12.000 es 12MGhz y  32768 Hz=32.768KGhz, pero de todas maneras debería Mostrarse en el Osciloscopio

Prueba esto, los inversores son Smitch Trigger


----------



## BKAR

zabuza dijo:


> creo que los remplazos son TEA2025,D2025,YD2025,ULN2025).....



Los ULNxxxx no tienen nada que ver con el TEA2025, Los ULN estan a base de transistores NPN en Darlington


----------



## MerLiNz

creo que la G sobra no? jeje El problema es que no tengo inversores ni nada, por lo cual no lo puedo probar asi. De todas formas lo que esta claro que no son de 32768hz


----------



## MerLiNz

Ahora que lo pienso........ no sera 3.2768MHZ no?? ciertamente me daba muy cerca este valor. Lo raro es que pone 12.000 en la carcasa ya podian haberlo identificado mejor...


----------



## BKAR

32.768 KGhz es un Valor Comercial x eso te digo, q creo que es eso, adeams seria muy absurdo que en la empaquetadura diga 32.768 y ande a 12M no crees?


----------



## MerLiNz

ya me contesto el vendedor, me dijo que me envio por error "M" no "k", osea que al final estaba en lo cierto, me mando la de 3,2768Mhz


----------



## zabuza

BKAR dijo:


> Los ULNxxxx no tienen nada que ver con el TEA2025, Los ULN estan a base de transistores NPN en Darlington



a ok.talvez se me pillo weno 
de todos modos gracias por el comentario!!!!


----------



## gabriel77sur

Hola todos como les va, saben quiero identificar estos transistores de rf son de una etapa de salida de un antiguo transmisor de vhf, el tema es que estos transistores tienen un numero de parte que no conozco y me dificulta conseguir los datasheet de los mismo. si alguien sabe como puedo identificarlos o si tienen un equivalente estaría muy agradecido.

M9588, M9866, M9625




pd: solo encontré como remplazo del M9625 el 2N6097

Saludos, gabriel


----------



## tiago

Algunas caracteristicas de este NPN:

 MOTOROLA  M9588 RF POWER TRANSISTOR  
Designed for 13.6 volt, VHF large signal power amplifier applications required in military
and industrial equipment operating to 240MHz.

*Features:*

Low lead inductance stripline package for easier design and increased broadband capability.
Balanced Emitter Construction for increased Safe Operating Area.
Designed to withstand an Open or Shorted Load at rated Output Power.
Specified 13.6 volt, 175MHz Characteristics−
Output Power = 3.0 Watts
Minimum Gain = 8.2dB
Efficiency = 50%


----------



## gabriel77sur

Hola tiago gracias por responder, y gracias por el dato, otra consulta si no te molesta estos numero de partes a que se deben, son algún numero de parte para fabricantes, existe alguna forma de conseguir datos de los mismo, me refiero a si existe un manual o algo que los pueda identificar.

Saludos, gabriel


----------



## J2C

Gabriel77sur

El M9588 (reemplazo posible 2N5589) era el primer transistor del Amplificador de Potencia del Mocom70 de Motorola-Bgh, como te dice Tiago la maxima potencia de salida es de 3W y la excitación que tenia ese VHF que nombre era de aproximadamente 0.5W con un M9657 (reemplado posible el 2N4427).

A continuación si no me falla la memoria llevaba un M9583 (2N5591) que era capaz de dar unos 35W y por ultimo dos M9583 (2x2N5591) que afinando el calibrador llegaba a 70W pero se ajustaba en fabrica para solo 45W en cualquier parte de la banda de VHF Alta (136 ÷ 174 MHz).

No se si se podra conseguir algún Esquemático de ese Equipo en la Web; esa denominación era especifica de los transistores de Motorola que usaba en sus propios equipos, pero esos mismos transistores los sacaba comercialmente como 2N.... .

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## dantonio

Agrego este pequeño aporte.
M9625 = 2N6097: VHF SI-N-L, 36V, 4A, PQ = 40W (175MHz 
M9588 = NTE347 (subo hoja de datos)
Te restaría conocer información básica del M9866, del cual carezco.


----------



## gabriel77sur

Hola muchachos desde ya muchas gracias por la info, vamos a ver que se puede hacer con estos transistores, me imagino que estos números de parte se deben a que querían obligar a los usuarios de estos equipos a llevarlos a un representante motorola en caso de avería o me equivoco?


----------



## elgriego

Hola gente me han traido recuerdos,hola tiago no creo que tenga que ver por una cuestion de monopolio ,ya que cualquier tecnico con conocimientos,adapta lo que sea en donde sea,ya que ese transistor figuraba en el viejo ECG,por lo tanto no era ningun misterio para los que estabamos en el rubro,Me parece a mi que era una cuestion de epoca,Motorola lanzo esta linea ,y un dia dijo ,nos dedicamos a otra cosa y dejaron de fabricarlos ,es mas estos transistores ,ya casi no figuran en los datasheet ,y en los que figuran ,tienen la leyenda Obsoleto.Recuerdo que  fueron muy vistos a finales de los 70 y hasta promediando los 80 al igual que otros que si, se siguen fabricando y que lentamente empezaron a ser reemplazados por las etapas de salida como la S-AV6.Se usaban principalmente en los vhf de banda marina,recuerdo haberlos visto en los regenci polaris,los genave ,en un equipo que se llamaba haguenuc y que aqui en argentina se comercializaba como mauro,y tambien en algunos modelos de sailor ,seguramente habran sido parte de la etapa de salida de alguna otra marca ,pero en este momento mi memoria se niega a responderme.

Pd Si tenes de estos transistores,usalos en tus proyectos,funcionan muy bien ,pero guarda con pasarte de exitacion en base,perque sono morto

Saluti.....

El Griego.


----------



## gabriel77sur

Hola griego como estas, era yo el pensaba que era una cuestión de monopolio, gracias por las recomendaciones, aun no se muy bien que final van a tener, ya que en el día de ayer encontre todo el final de rf almacenado en mis cajas, por eso preguntaba por los datasheet, por que como verán no tenia ni idea, solo sabia que eran transistores motorola por el símbolo impreso en ellos.

Saludos
 Gabriel.


----------



## dicksonjo

aqui dejo el NTE libro para ver cualquier referencia de integrados o transitores,,,,

solo lo descargan y listo.... http://freakshare.com/files/ufuecafj/qc15setup.exe.html


----------



## JaV1

Hola muy buenas, tengo un marco digital de la marca Startblitz y se me ha quemado un transistor de 3 patas y encima de este pone DK RN  y es SMD...
Es como este pero con esa inscripcion arriba indicada...






Como puedo encontrar alguno que me sea compatible??
Por que este ha salido ardiendo... 

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## pandacba

No lo puedes saber lamentablemente, ya que en esta tecnologia por lo general, por el tamaño es imposible imprimir la matricula en el cuerpo y si no hay matricula, con el elemento en la mano es imposible identificarlo.

Por otro lado como sabes que esta realmete dañado

Para saber de que se trata, la única forma es contar con el diagrama original

Ya que puede ser un transistor Bjt o un mosfet

Si este elemento esta dañado lo más probable que debe haber otros componentes dañado y si estos no son ubicados y reemplazados el semiconductor se dañara de nuevo.

Para encarar esa reparación debes contar con buenos conocimientos sin ellos lo mejor es llevar a alguien calificado para evitar daños mayores


----------



## J2C

JaV1

Prueba en esta página http://www.marsport.org.uk/smd/mainframe.htm ,  no puedo asegurarte que tengas exito dado que desconosco que nivel de actualización posee.

Por otra parte puede que también tengas otros problemas en esa plaqueta.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## picopop

hola gente....tengo una duda que es la de reemplazar un tda 2030 por uno 2050 le haría algo o que cosa tendría que modificar para que ande sin problemas ?


----------



## zopilote

Se puede reemplazar sin problemas (menos en amp puente), y no tendrias que modificar nada, por que si lo que quieres es aumentar potencia no lo vas ha conseguir a menos que cambien ya algunos voltajes del transformador de alimentación, cambies a unos parlantes de mas de 30W y no los de 20W y ver si existe espacio para realizar estos cambios.


----------



## picopop

zopilote dijo:


> Se puede reemplazar sin problemas (menos en amp puente), y no tendrias que modificar nada, por que si lo que quieres es aumentar potencia no lo vas ha conseguir a menos que cambien ya algunos voltajes del transformador de alimentación, cambies a unos parlantes de mas de 30W y no los de 20W y ver si existe espacio para realizar estos cambios.



osea que si los cambio directo por el 2050 no cambiaría en nada ? es un home theater no creo que sea en puente...


----------



## jorger

Si es en puente hay que cambiar un par de cosas.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/
En el primer pdf se indican las diferencias.


----------



## almendra

jorger dijo:


> Si es en puente hay que cambiar un par de cosas.
> Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/
> En el primer pdf se indican las diferencias.



no entiendo mucho temgo conocimientos basicos, aca te muestro una foto nose si vos te podes dar cuenta si estan en puente o no! 






los tda son los 5 de la izquieda...


----------



## jorger

Mm.. y qué tipo de sonido es? un 4.1 (4 altavoces chicos y un sub) o un 3.1 (3 altavoces chicos y un sub)??
Si es un 3.1 (me temo que es eso a judgar por la disposicion de los integrados), creo (y digo creo) que los 2 TDA de la derecha que están apartados de los otros 3, están en puente.

Saludos.


----------



## dantonio

Otro sustituto posible en forma directa (pin a pin)  es el LM1875


----------



## almendra

jorger dijo:


> Mm.. y qué tipo de sonido es? un 4.1 (4 altavoces chicos y un sub) o un 3.1 (3 altavoces chicos y un sub)??
> Si es un 3.1 (me temo que es eso a judgar por la disposicion de los integrados), creo (y digo creo) que los 2 TDA de la derecha que están apartados de los otros 3, están en puente.
> 
> Saludos.



es 5.1 y los separados no son tda... no me acuerdo bien pero no son tda!



dantonio dijo:


> Otro sustituto posible en forma directa (pin a pin)  es el LM1875



mejor o peor que el tda ?


----------



## jorger

almendra dijo:


> es 5.1 y los separados no son tda... no me acuerdo bien pero no son tda!


Ah perdona, pensé que dijiste que los tda eran los 5 de la derecha.
Si es un 5.1 no tienes que hacer ninguna modificación.Pon tda2050 directamente 

El LM1875 es similar al tda2050 (en características).La única diferencia es que el Lm soporta más tensión a cambio de una potencia algo menor (la diferencia es poca).
Te conviene mejor un TDA2050.
Pero no sé por qué quieres hacer un reemplazo así.. como la tensión de alimentación es igual la potencia que vas a disponer es casi la misma.
La ventaja, el TDA2050 trabajará mucho más descansado.


----------



## picopop

jorger dijo:


> Ah perdona, pensé que dijiste que los tda eran los 5 de la derecha.
> Si es un 5.1 no tienes que hacer ninguna modificación.Pon tda2050 directamente
> 
> El LM1875 es similar al tda2050 (en características).La única diferencia es que el Lm soporta más tensión a cambio de una potencia algo menor (la diferencia es poca).
> Te conviene mejor un TDA2050.
> Pero no sé por qué quieres hacer un reemplazo así.. como la tensión de alimentación es igual la potencia que vas a disponer es casi la misma.
> La ventaja, el TDA2050 trabajará mucho más descansado.



mejor asi trabajan mas descansados porq en precio los consigo a los 2 por igual casi diferencia de 1$...  gracias! y de ese home theater hay dos salidas que no me andan...que puede ser? no emiten ruido


----------



## zopilote

Cuando hay salidas que no funcionan, se mide primero si en el pin 4, no tenga tension continua, luego es verificar que le llega señal de audio en su pin1, conectando a este un seguidor de señal (pequeño amplificador), si no hay señal y no presenta voltaje, tendras que seguir la señal de audio hasta donde aparezca.
 A parece que provoque una confución, cuando la salida del woofer es en puente puedes cambiarle por los TDA2050 si esta en esta configuacion, si esta en modo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-120w-tda2030-40-50-a-15853/ suele ser un desperdicio y se tiene que variar algunos valores y voltages, por lo que no es adecuado alli el cambio.


----------



## picopop

zopilote dijo:


> Cuando hay salidas que no funcionan, se mide primero si en el pin 4, no tenga tension continua, luego es verificar que le llega señal de audio en su pin1, conectando a este un seguidor de señal (pequeño amplificador), si no hay señal y no presenta voltaje, tendras que seguir la señal de audio hasta donde aparezca.
> A parece que provoque una confución, cuando la salida del woofer es en puente puedes cambiarle por los TDA2050 si esta en esta configuacion, si esta en modo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-120w-tda2030-40-50-a-15853/ suele ser un desperdicio y se tiene que variar algunos valores y voltages, por lo que no es adecuado alli el cambio.



voy a ver si encuentro la falla, y me ayudarias a ver si es en puente o no ? una preguntita a parte: que resistencia es esta 16 Kohms, +/-5%?


----------



## phavlo

el ±5% es el valor de tolerancia que tiene la resistencia, su valor comercial va a ser de 16k, pero pueden variar 5Ω + o 5Ω -, como lo indica.. desde 15.995Ω a unos 16.005Ω

y a mi parecer si es un equipo 5.1, supongo que tiene 5 TDA, uno para cada canal de los parlantes chicos, y los otros dos integrados que están apartados de los TDA deben estar en puente para los refuerzos de bajos (el sub-woofer)..
No se si estaré en lo cierto o muy errado pero también puede ser que asi sea.

saludos y suerte con la reparación del equipo!!


----------



## picopop

phavlo dijo:


> el ±5% es el valor de tolerancia que tiene la resistencia, su valor comercial va a ser de 16k, pero pueden variar 5Ω + o 5Ω -, como lo indica.. desde 15.995Ω a unos 16.005Ω
> 
> y a mi parecer si es un equipo 5.1, supongo que tiene 5 TDA, uno para cada canal de los parlantes chicos, y los otros dos integrados que están apartados de los TDA deben estar en puente para los refuerzos de bajos (el sub-woofer)..
> No se si estaré en lo cierto o muy errado pero también puede ser que asi sea.
> 
> saludos y suerte con la reparación del equipo!!



pero creo que medieron esas resistencias para reemplazar las de 22k puede ser ?

es 5.1 y es asi como vos decis! los apartados son los del sub... los tda son 2030, les dejo los 2030 o me conviene poner unos 2050 ? hay 3 salidas que ahora no andan estos chinos que hacen la placa para la ***** son malisimos!


----------



## JaV1

nose... :S el problema es que el transformador de corriente de 9 voltios, pasó a dar 24 v, es un poco extraño... cuando lo comprobé con el polimetro me kede ...
De ahí que ese transistor se haya quemado. he estado mirando la placa, y la corriente, llega directamente a un condensador de ceramica, y de ese condensador  al transistor dañado...
El como sé que esta dañado es sencillo, esta quemado y derretido por el centro, como si le hubiera salido una burbuja.

Os comento, que a escasos milimetros de este transistor, hay otro exactamente igual, comprobando ese con el polimetro, se podría comprobar de cual se trata???...

Gracias de nuevo y saludo a los expertos...


----------



## Yesus

El DK RN, es un transistor NPN de baja frecuencia (50V,2A) 2SC4672 Encapsulado SOT-89

Saludos.....


----------



## phavlo

en los datasheet, los primeros datos (alimentación, corriente, potencia disipada, etc) son los mismos, pero mirando las conecciones cambian solamente un puñado chico de componentes, pero imagino que sera lo mismo, y como en un comentario anterior de jorger, el tda va a trabajar mas descansado ya que esta preparado para trabajar con mas tension y entregar un poco mas de potencia..

saludos

ah y lo de la resistencia puede ser que te hayan dado esa por reemplazo de la de 22k si es que no tenian el valor que le pediste.. te dejo una imagen de los valores comerciales de resistencias..


----------



## picopop

phavlo dijo:


> en los datasheet, los primeros datos (alimentación, corriente, potencia disipada, etc) son los mismos, pero mirando las conecciones cambian solamente un puñado chico de componentes, pero imagino que sera lo mismo, y como en un comentario anterior de jorger, el tda va a trabajar mas descansado ya que esta preparado para trabajar con mas tension y entregar un poco mas de potencia..
> 
> saludos
> 
> ah y lo de la resistencia puede ser que te hayan dado esa por reemplazo de la de 22k si es que no tenian el valor que le pediste.. te dejo una imagen de los valores comerciales de resistencias..
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 54916



bueno muchas gracias! entonces no le hace nada supongo que es como la de 22k...
las que me dieron son marron, (celeste)azul seria, naranja.


----------



## phavlo

si es de 16k, solamente tiene una diferencia de 6k entre una y otra..


----------



## picopop

phavlo dijo:


> si es de 16k, solamente tiene una diferencia de 6k entre una y otra..



muchas gracias voy a ver si consigo la que va...!


----------



## mikesanvicente

Estoy "reviviendo" una potencia de los 90´s y me encontre con estos transistores a reemplazar... La cuestion es que en mi zona no encontre nadie que tenga los libros de reemplazos o equivalencias motorola... Espero alguien me pueda ayudar... 
Adjunto imagenes... 

Saludos y gracias!.

http://www.picturetogo.com/images/2011/06/13/35279-10-04.jpg

http://www.picturetogo.com/images/2011/06/13/35280-10-05.jpg


----------



## Ratmayor

Muchos fabricantes solían usar las versiones de motorola de los populares 2N3904 y 2N3906, para identificar cual es cual, usando el voltimetro mide el voltaje del colector y emisor si el colector tiene un voltaje positivo y el emisor un voltaje negativo ahi va el NPN y viceversa...


----------



## pandacba

Si podes especificar que tensión de fuente utilza y en que parte del amplificador no sera nada dificil enocntrar con que reemplazarlos


----------



## mikesanvicente

Exelente, por la tarde me pondré a medir tensiones y subo una foto de la placa completa para que se vea en que lugar de la cadena se encuentran... 

GRACIAS!


----------



## mikesanvicente

De nuevo por aquí amigos, no hice tiempo de medir tensión, pero hice unas fotos de la placa y la ubicación de los transistores... 
Aclaración: la toma desde abajo es de la placa que esta en pleno desarme y la otra de la que todavia esta "entera"...
http://www.picturetogo.com/images/2011/06/14/35552-dsc00325.jpg
http://www.picturetogo.com/images/2011/06/14/35553-dsc00327.jpg


----------



## Ratmayor

Podrias indicar en las imagenes cuales son las lineas de la fuente? Porque asi sería casi como jugar a las adivinanzas...


----------



## mikesanvicente

Allí marque la entrada de la fuente, en la imagen de vista superior, se alcanzan a ver los cables desde la fuente... 

Saludos


PD: Los circulos rojos ...

http://www.picturetogo.com/images/2011/06/14/35558-dsc00325.jpg
http://www.picturetogo.com/images/2011/06/14/35559-dsc00327.jpg


----------



## pandacba

parece  ser los del sistema de protección, no son nada del otro mundo, transistores comunes y corrientes del tipo BC337/27
Un consejo, cambia la tornilleria oxidada
Como hiciste para determinar que estan dañados?


----------



## mikesanvicente

No lo determiné... Simplemente me propuse 100 % rearmado, por eso busco identificar cada componente y/o los reemplazos para ponerle todo 0km... y si, lleva limpieza full también una vez que identifique todo y haga el pedido completo de los componentes... 
Abusando de la buena predisposición te hago otra pregunta... Los transistores bc559b y bc549b, son de uso común? se consiguen?


----------



## MaTiXx090

mikesanvicente dijo:


> No lo determiné... Simplemente me propuse 100 % rearmado, por eso busco identificar cada componente y/o los reemplazos para ponerle todo 0km... y si, lleva limpieza full también una vez que identifique todo y haga el pedido completo de los componentes...
> Abusando de la buena predisposición te hago otra pregunta... Los transistores bc559b y bc549b, son de uso común? se consiguen?



Si, se consiguen muy facilmente y en cualquier casa de electrónica
Ademas son muy baratos


----------



## mikesanvicente

Ustedes que opinan? de reemplazar todo a cero... Los que no se consiguen pero encontré reemplazo son los 1c12 y 1c13... Porque me dijeron que no es tan bueno poner componentes nuevos...


----------



## Ratmayor

Eso es un arma de doble filo, en parte sería bueno porque practicamente tendrías un amplificador nuevo, pero con tanta piratería que hay hoy en día con respecto a los componentes sería bastante riesgoso... Que contrariedad, eh?


----------



## mikesanvicente

Ahora si que no me ayudaste... jajaja


----------



## pandacba

Los transistores que tienen todos son de una calidad muy buena, si estan bien no los cambies, ya que de echo son más grandes que los que necesita, y son de hierro, si no te mandas ninguna macana tienen para años de durar, hoy hay mucho que no son originales, esos exitadores que tiene de la RCA son de lo mejor que se fabrico.
Mi consejo es el siguiente, toma not de tooo como esta, limpia muy bien todo y rearma con ese mismo materila, de echo va a tener mucho más valor que si le actualizas todo

Esas resistencias ralco eran fabricadas aca en la argentina al igual que la mayoria de las otras resistencias, si algún dia tenes la necesidad de desprenderte tendra un mayor valor vintage, con componentes originales que actualizado.

Muchos te van a decir que cambies de una los electróliticos, yo te digo que los midas, si aún etan en valor dejalos, ho hay en este momento en el mercado argentino, capacitores que duren como los de tu equipo, es preferible que inviertas en un medidor ESR o en un capacímetro, que te sera de gran utilidad


----------



## mikesanvicente

Hola pandacba... te cuento... esta potencia era de un amigo.. ya ni se acuerda cual era la falla... en su momento la dejo arrumbada en un rincon... luego se la mando a 2 o 3 tecnicos... y no solo ninguno la reparò, sino que uno de ellos le saco de uno de los canales los 4 transistores de potencia, el 1c12, el 1c13 y una de las ralco... Lamentablemente tengo que buscar que quede, en cuanto a componentes, "pareja" para que suenen los 2 canales iguales o similares... de ahi, que mi idea es hacer el armado completo con componentes nuevos... al menos, tendrè que arrancar con los 8 a753, los 2 1c12, los 2 1c13 y las 39k...


----------



## pandacba

Que tensión tiene de fuente?


----------



## mikesanvicente

El trafo saca 46 + 46... la fuente tambien esta "chancheada" otro trabajito mas....


----------



## Van Malta

hola, colegas! los reemplazos que mencionan como por ej el tip 35 ,que posee otro en encapsulado ,es un reemplazo directo, es decir donde tendria que ir el 2n3055 coloco el tip 35 (siempre i cuando respete la posicion de base emisor colector) y funciona?,no requiere ningun ajuste?-desde ya agradezco su atencion saludos!


----------



## Richiy

Hola, buenos dias.
Quiero subtituir un SDM4435 (datasheet www.sz-fs.com/file/SDM4435.pdf ) por uno igual, de una marca que se pueda comprar facilmente en españa.

gracias


----------



## zopilote

Prueba P2003EVG , sino con los FDS6675..FDS6679 .


----------



## pamier

Hola, les queria hacer una consulta sobre un transistor, es de un tester que no me funciona. Les adjunto la imagen para que lo vean. Por lo que pude ver en el circuito del tester hay varios iguales instalados. Lo que no entiendo es lo siguiente, pareceria decir: Y3DG 20IB II. Es correcto? o es 201b? Porque quiero poner alguno alternativo pero no encuentro las caracteristicas en internet de ninguno de los dos.

Desde ya gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Lucio Ariel

Al parecer es un transistor del tipo PNP y dice "Y3DG PCIB II"

Suerte!!


----------



## pamier

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero estoy seguro que empieza por 20, porque hay varios en el circuito y estan completos (sin romper). O es 20"1"B o es 20"I"B, pero de ninguno de los dos encuentro el datasheep. Gracias igual. Sigo buscando. Saludos.


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

Estoy reparando una television portatil y me he topado con un par de transistores derretidos, son dos D965, o almenos eso llevan inscrito. El problema es que no sé si es lo mismo D965 y 2SD965, he mirado los datasheets pero no me aclaran demasiado porque hay datos que coinciden y otros cambian ligeramente.

Os dejo los datasheet de ambos. 
D965  http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/138811/JIANGSU/D965.html
2SD965  http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/panasonic/SJC00200BED.pdf

Si no son equivalentes estos dos transistores, ¿que transistor podria utilizar para sustituir el D965? No sé bien bien para que se utilizan, pero estan conmutando la entrada de una bobina de alta frecuencia que va a la retroiluminacion de una TV portatil.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

¿es usado en la fuente?


----------



## Limbo

Limbo dijo:
			
		

> pero estan conmutando la entrada de una bobina de alta frecuencia que va a la retroiluminacion de una TV portatil.


En el tercer parrafo comento eso mismo


----------



## jorge morales

estimado Limbo, disculpa no observe esa parte del post, las curvas de prueba del transistor se puede decir que son iguales, solo habria que adquirir el transistor y soldar.


----------



## moonwalker

Hola a todos tengo un amplificador Pioneer de aquellos viejos el cual le descubri un componente que se partio pero tengo dudas de lo que pueda ser.... es como transistor T0220 pero un poco mas pequeno, con solamente dos patas, es decir la del medio no la tiene, y tiene unas inscripciones que dicen 14C,. Creo que podria tratarse de un termistor o un dispositivo o componente que controla la temperatura, el problema es que no lo consigo en ningun almacen de electronica de mi ciudad, y me han dicho que se trata de dos diodos termicos encapsulados pero realmente quisieran que me ayudaran a saber que tipo de componente es este. ademas si podria omitirlo o es necesario que comprarlo o si hay alguna manera de reemplazarlo por otro componente de facil disponibilidad comercial, o realizar algun tipo de configuracion... yo escanee en un documento de word el dispositivo pero no puedo subir el archivo a esta pagina, me gustaria que tambien me ayudaran a adjuntar estos tipos de documentos a estos temas... muchas gracias por su atencion


----------



## pandacba

sube fotos en formato imagen, no lo pegues en una hoja word, si excede el tamaño previsto por el foro ponlas en un archivo comprimido, este no debe pesar más de 2MB si es más grande lo comprimes en volumens y de esa forma las puedes subir

Si esta en la parte del amplificador en el otro canal debes tener otro coponente exactamente igual, por otro lado pon el modelo del equipo en cuestión, todo eso facilitara la tarea para ayudarte


----------



## Limbo

> estimado Limbo, disculpa no observe esa parte del post, las curvas de  prueba del transistor se puede decir que son iguales, solo habria que  adquirir el transistor y soldar.


Por lo que me dijeron en la tienda, son el mismo transistor solo que no lleva 2SD.

Compre los transistores y tuve un problema tonto, no sabia como colocarlos  Como son NPN puse los dos transistores con el emisor a 0V.

Despues de cambiarlos, lo probe y se me quemo un transistor de nuevo, por lo que creo que me decanto que sea la bobina.
¿Que posibles problemas pueden ser? ¿Que eleve mas tension de la adecuada puede ser? Es lo unico que me cuadra, porque este transistor aguanta 5A y la fuente de alimentacion me marca un consumo total de 0.6-1.2A por lo tanto tiene que ser el voltaje que eleva el W disipado y por eso se me derrite¿Que opinais?

Luego medire la bobina a ver en que estado esta.
Edito: Acabo de medir la bobina y adjunto imagen con los resultados. Cada punto negro es una terminal y cada linea roja es una conexion y he medido tambien la resistencia. No sé como interpretar los resultados, si me hechais un amano lo agradeceria.


----------



## dantonio

Entiendo que puedes intentar reemplazarlo por un NTE11 , o bien 
por un 2SD1246, seguramente entre otros.


----------



## Limbo

Conseguí los transistores iguales, pero ahora el problema es que los cambie y se me volvio a quemar uno de ellos (Hecho humo)  y el otro aparentemente no se quema. 

Creo que es la bobina que va a la luz estroboscopica, pero no sé como comprobar dicha bobina ¿Sabrias decirme?
Intentare copiar el circuito en el simulador y os lo subo.


----------



## moonwalker

hola panada muchas gracias por tu ayuda este es el componente te iba a mandar un diagrama corto que hice y lo olvide junto con el modelo del amplificador...


----------



## pandacba

Oki, conseguite el modelo para ver si tengo o puedo conseguir el manual del equipo


----------



## moonwalker

hola Panda Gracias por estar pendiente con tu ayuda mi hermano bueno el modelo del Amplificador es: PIONEER A-X50 stereo amplifier de todas manera hermano ahi te adjunto el diagrama de la etapa final del amplificador con el componente en cuestion. gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda de antemano


----------



## pandacba

Es un triple diodo, hoy un tanto raros, pero  podes reemplazarlos por tres diodos comunes soldados en serie bien cerquita uno de otro y pegados o sujetos al disipador, deberian tener abundante grasa disipadora


----------



## moonwalker

hola panda gracias hermano por tu ayuda.... mira la duda que tengo es que como van conectados los extremos???? tanto cátodo como ánodo???? ahí te adjunto el diagrama para saber si está bien, gracias nuevamente hermanito

ah otra cosa panda puedo usar diodos 1n4007?


----------



## tiolucasxd

Quisiera saber cual seria el reemplazo para este transistor de encapsulado TO-3 gracias.


----------



## moonwalker

Hola panda hice la conexion de los diodos  como lo muestra el diagrama que te adjunté arriba... el amplificador lo probé a volumen bajo y sonó bien pero se calienta el disipador de una manera bestial a punto que no se puede dejar la mano en él. entonces desconecté el parlante y lo puse en la otra salida y el disipador de éste está frio al tacto mientras el disipador de la otra etapa donde conecté los diodos, se sigue calentando aún sin carga...conecté todo bien, y me cercioré de seguir bien el diagrama pero dudo entonces del tipo de diodos que yo usé los cuales son 1N5408 de 3 amperios. los conecté tal cual como muestra el diagrama arriba... necesito tu ayuda hermano gracias de antemano por tu respuesta...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y cuales has encontrado vos?


----------



## tiolucasxd

tengo el 2sc2928, 2sc2153, y esos.


----------



## dantonio

Otros reemplazos posibles:
NTE280; BD245D;2N3442; 2SD551; 2SD1046; 2SD733; 2SD675A; 2SC1079; 
2SC2522; 2N5067;2N1488.


----------



## tiolucasxd

muchas gracias se pasaron


----------



## sirio

Buenas foro,

estoy intentando currarme un flash esclavo, y en el montaje que quiero hacer se usa un fototransistor del tipo BPW34 y antes de buscarlo en las tiendas quiero ver si tengo algo que me sirva.

Desmontando una vieja cámara me he encontrado con éste componente aún no tengo claro si es un fotodiodo o un fototransistor, incluyo un par de fotos, vista delantera y vista trasera del componente (en la delantera se pueden ver hasta los mequeños hilos que conectan las patillas con el componente en si). Tiene 4 patillas y dos de ellas están cortocircuitadas eléctricamente. Yo imagino que es porque el componente es doble. He buscado con la referencia que aparece en letras negras en la parte de atrás y no he encontrado nada que me de una pista .

Con el polímetro he hecho un par de pruebas con luz ambiente de mi habitación (poca) y directamente iluminado a 1cm con una linterna de 9 leds. Midiendo corriente pasa de 0 a 0,1 mA y midiendo tensión pasa de 0,2 a 0,5 V (primero a penumbra y después iluminado en los dos casos).

El hecho de que se establezca corriente (por poca que sea) me hace pensar más que es un fotodiodo pero quisiera confirmación de alguien del foro que sepa de lo que está hablando (y no yo  )

¿Se puede aprovechar este componente para construir un flash esclavo? ¿Algún esquema de circuito conde se usen fotodiodos o lo que sea que es este componente? ¿Van a ser más lentos que los fototransistores o más o menos el retardo va a ser el mismo?

Muchas gracias a la gente que haya leído mi duda y mi agradecimiento eterno a quien tenga a bien contestar


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Esos diodos no son adecuados para este uso. Probá con 1N4148 o similar.


----------



## moonwalker

ok black tiger gracias por tu respuesta pero dime porque unos diodos tan pequeños como los 1n4148 pueden servir alli y no unos rectificadores comunes como el 1n5408?  gracias mi hermano por tu ayuda.


----------



## pandacba

esos diodos en conjunto con el otro se utilzan para polarizar la salida para que trabaje en clase AB y pose colocan el el disipador, para que sirvan como una compensancíón témrima  a los efectos de estabilidad de la etapa, normamlmente se utilzan diodos como el 1N4007 o similar, eel que te propone BT54, es más sensilble aún a la temperatura, en ese punto solo circulan unos pocos miliamperes.

Por otro lado si la salida caliente hay otro problema, esta circulando por la salida demasiada corriete de reposo., por lo que en lugar de estar trabajando en Clase AB lo esta hacieno en clase A y como no esta diseñado para trabajar en esa clase se terminara dañando.

En tnato me fijo en el esquema medite por favor todos los componentes asociados, para ver que no exista una resistncia abierta o desvalorizada, un diodso con fuga o en corto, algunos de los trnaistores  encortocircuito ,   etc


----------



## moonwalker

ok panda revisaré todos los componentes asociados en esta etapa... gracias estamos en contacto.


----------



## moonwalker

hola panda y tiger... ya comprobe cada resistencia, diodo y transistores de la tarjeta y todo están bueno, le he dado bastante seguimiento por toda la placa y comparandola con el plano electronico del amplificador y todo está bien.... ahora pregunto: es posible que el calentamiento sea causado por el tipo de diodo (1n5408) que estoy usando????


----------



## pandacba

No, pero hay algo que esta alterado y hace cirular más corriene de la debida por el par de salida
Tendrias que hacer lo siguiente:

Desconectar parlantes, en la etapa de potencia poner un puenta a masa en la entrada(un pqueño cable)
Encender y ver que te mide en la salida a parlantes

Luego medir en los extremos de las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida de ambos canales, para poder comparar y ver si bajo esa situación también calienta


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Estuve mirando el circuito y me parece que ese triple diodo no es común..........
Si el otro canal funciona bien, medí la tensión entre ambas patas del mismo.
Y si lo que imagino es correcto, el valor debe estar cerca de los 1.3 volts (quizás menos aún). Te sugiero que midas eso antes de todo.


----------



## moonwalker

hola Black tiger y Panda,  ... apenas enciendo el amplificador el disipador calienta gradualmente hasta calentar mucho, sin señal y sin parlante!. por eso para hacerle pruebas me da miedo de quemar las salidas.. he rechequeado todo, y todo esta normalmente bien... aislé ese canal y puse a funcionar el otro y funciona perfectamente, a full volumen apenas se calienta lo normal el disipador. por eso insisto que el problema tiene que estar en ese bendito componente. el dueño del amplificador me dijo que el lunes lo tenia sonando perfectamente hasta que haciéndole un mantenimiento partió el triple diodo sin opción a ser resoldado. ahora que hago las pruebas con estos diodos colocándolos en serie, el disipador se calienta mucho como ya he explicado. bueno gracias por su ayuda, estaré atento a cualquier sugerencia de ustedes. gracias de antemano


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Yo ya te dí una..........


----------



## moonwalker

hola como estan.... se me quemó la salida PNP.  realmente estoy desconcertado


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Oigan amigos, una duda, el IC TEA2025, cuanto consume???? porque en el datasheet lei que segun en reposo consumia 50mA, pero no se cuanto consume a maxima potencia
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Tavo

Hola gente...!

Estuve revolviendo un poco la chatarra  porque andaba en busca de algunos diodos de potencia, en lo posible diodos rápidos...
Encontré varios, no se si son rápidos o no, porque no pude encontrar el datasheet! La nomenclatura es medio rara...

Tengo cuatro diodos iguales, dicen: "IR 30D1 8 E" (no se si es "IR" o "1R")
Después tengo dos similares, dicen "IR 30D2 5 L" (no se si es "IR" o "1R")

Después tengo un diodo Schottky bastante grande, del tamaño de un TIP35 (para que se den una idea) que dice "CTB-34", del cual tampoco pude encontrar datasheet.

Alguien tiene idea como identificarlos?
Muchas gracias de antemano.

Saludos.


----------



## Ferdinando12

Que curioso, puse en Google esos datos y la lleno de datasheets.
Prueba, encontraras lo que bsucas.


----------



## Tavo

Ferdinando12 dijo:
			
		

> Que curioso, puse en Google esos datos y la lleno de datasheets.
> *Prueba, encontraras lo que bsucas.*


Ya busqué en Google, y no es la primera vez que veo/busco un datasheet. 

Ya que encontraste tantos, podrías hacerme el favor de subir alguno en formato PDF? 

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001

No recuerdo que exista un 1R asi que muy seguramente debe ser IR "International Rectifier", pero como tip cuando tengo una duda de ese tipo me agarro la guia ECG y busco en la parte de atras las nomenclaturas... asi me quito la duda muy rapidamente...


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Se parecen a esto ?

*30D2*

*CTB-34*


----------



## Tavo

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Se parecen a esto ?
> 
> *30D2*
> 
> *CTB-34*



*!! Bien Fogo ¡¡*  

Que raro que los encontraste en DatasheetCatalog! Es la página que primero consulto, y será que soy distraído pero no lo vi !!

Listo, gracias por los datos, ahora le pego una leída a los datasheets...

Saludos!


----------



## Ferdinando12

Son los mismos que encontré, por eso me pareció extraño.


----------



## phavlo

El datasheet del ctb-34 lo pude encontrar facil, a los otros dos no.
saludos


----------



## pandacba

de cual canal? del que estas reparando o del otro?


----------



## jebubo

realmente se puede llegar a identificar el elemento con solo ver los numeros que tiene impresos?? tengo varios transistores que tienen impreso A226 M729 lo he puesto en google y no he encontrado nada que me guie, les agradeceria su ayuda y experiencia!!


----------



## Cacho

2S*A226*, transistor vieeeeeejo. Toda la línea japonesa (empieza con 2S) se suele marcar con la segunda letra y los números directamente.

Por acá tenés data de tu transistor: http://www.datasheetarchive.com/dl/Databooks-1/100-23.pdf
Saludos


----------



## jebubo

hay elementos que no son SMD y tambien poseen impreso esos codigos de 4 caracteres, existira alguna base de datos para intentar identificarlos?


----------



## DATAGENIUS

jebubo dijo:
			
		

> hay elementos que no son SMD y tambien poseen impreso esos codigos de 4 caracteres, existira alguna base de datos para intentar identificarlos?



 Hola...  bueno, las resistencias traen números equivalentes al código de colores (ejemplo: 1k=103), hay condensadores electrolíticos que salen muy parecidos...

 y para los que no sé cual me estás diciendo  te dejo este link


----------



## jebubo

Cacho dijo:


> 2S*A226*, transistor vieeeeeejo. Toda la línea japonesa (empieza con 2S) se suele marcar con la segunda letra y los números directamente.
> 
> Por acá tenés data de tu transistor: http://www.datasheetarchive.com/dl/Databooks-1/100-23.pdf
> Saludos



excelente muchisimas gracias por aclararmelo, realmente te lo agradesco, soy algo nuevo en esto de la electronica, he desaramado varias cosas y puedo identificar que es cada elemento, pero luego me di cuenta que no basta con saber si un transistor es solo un transistor hay que saber que tipo es y asi, y no sabia como identificarlos, pero ahora todo esta mas claro, realmente te lo agradezco!!!!


----------



## jebubo

DATAGENIUS dijo:
			
		

> Hola...  bueno, las resistencias traen números equivalentes al código de colores (ejemplo: 1k=103), hay condensadores electrolíticos que salen muy parecidos...
> 
> y para los que no sé cual me estás diciendo  te dejo este link





talves no identifico bien el elemento pero mira son estos los negros supongo que son transistores pero no se de que tipo, a ver si me ayudas, y de paso me podrias decir que es el elemento verde? muchas gracias!!



Shot at 2011-07-21


Shot at 2011-07-21


----------



## zopilote

Sin una vista del componente, no hay nada de lo cual asegurar que tipo de componente es. Podria ser una resistencia de 0R11 ohmios y la C vendria a denotar la tolerancia de 0.25%.


----------



## armandolopezmx

el elemento verde es un cristal..

*2SA226  del transistor Hoja de datos. Parámetros y características.*

 Nombre del transistor: 2SA226 
 Material: Ge 
 La estructura de transistor: pnp 
 Máxima disipación de potencia continua colector del transistor (Pc): 50mW 
 Limite el colector DC-base (Ucb): 20V 
 Límite de colector-emisor del transistor de tensión (Uce): - 
 Límite de tensión emisor-base (Ueb): - 
 Máxima corriente continua de colector del transistor (Ic max): 10mA 
 Temperatura límite de unión pn (Tj): 75�C 
 Frecuencia de corte de la relación de transferencia corriente del transistor (Ft): 45MHz 
 Capacidad de la unión de colector (Cc), Pf: 2 
 Estática coeficiente de transferencia de corriente en el circuito con emisor común (Hfe), min/max: 120T 
 Fabricante: SANYO

fuente::  http://hlev.info/transistor.php?transistor=812

el otro  KIA7033ap es un circuito integrado que detecta un nivel bajo de voltaje..

datasheet  :  http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/69460/KEC/KIA7033AP.html


----------



## jebubo

muchas gracias armandolopezmx


----------



## Cacho

De nada.
Siempre está bueno poder ayudar a alguien a aprender algo nuevo. Ahora te toca a vos 

Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola panda gracias por escribir, bueno te cuento que se quemo el transistor de salida PNP del lado que estaa reparando y bueno hermano opté por colocarle una tarjeta diferente (la famosa sansui) y bueno ya la deje sonando muy bien,.. fue algo mas tedioso pero creo que mas seguro... gracias panda, espero cualquier comentario


----------



## mikesanvicente

Bueno, les cuento que no eh conseguido el transistor para mi potencia, los originiales la mitad no estaba y la otra mitad quemados... Asi que estube buscando y buscando en muchiiiisimos locales de capital y alrededores, via telefonica, ya que vivo a mas de 500 km de capital... y no los tienen, ya sea por antiguos o por las importaciones trabadas... El punto es que necesito la opinion de ustedes, que son los que saben, que reemplazo de los que me ofrecieron será mejor....??

Adjunto bloc de notas con los datos del original "2sa753" y los "equivalentes"

Saludos!!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

mikesanvicente dijo:


> Bueno, les cuento que no eh conseguido el transistor para mi potencia, los originiales la mitad no estaba y la otra mitad quemados... Asi que estube buscando y buscando en muchiiiisimos locales de capital y alrededores, via telefonica, ya que vivo a mas de 500 km de capital... y no los tienen, ya sea por antiguos o por las importaciones trabadas... El punto es que necesito la opinion de ustedes, que son los que saben, que reemplazo de los que me ofrecieron será mejor....??
> 
> Adjunto bloc de notas con los datos del original "2sa753" y los "equivalentes"
> 
> Saludos!!!


Amigo cuando reemplaces un TRANSISTOR, los valores a tener en cuenta siempre son el Vcbo, Vceo y Ic! que son tension Base-Colector, Colector-emisor y Corriente de Colector! en algunos casos el Beta a considerar! y los valores deben ser igual o MAYOR! pero nunca menor obvio!!! y fijate la velocidad de conmutacion eso es imprescindible!!! SAlu2.-


----------



## mikesanvicente

Gudino, gracias por la colaboración!!! y gracias por acotar hasta lo mas obvio, que a mi me hace falta hasta el ultimo detalle porsible, considerando mi ignorancia... te pregunto algo mas, en las hojas de datasheet, como identifico cual es el valor que corresponde a la "velocidad de conmutación"?... 
Saludos
y mas agradecimientos...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

mikesanvicente dijo:


> Gudino, gracias por la colaboración!!! y gracias por acotar hasta lo mas obvio, que a mi me hace falta hasta el ultimo detalle porsible, considerando mi ignorancia... te pregunto algo mas, en las hojas de datasheet, como identifico cual es el valor que corresponde a la "velocidad de conmutación"?...
> Saludos
> y mas agradecimientos...


Hola de nuevo amigo, bueno ese dato q preguntas puede aparecer expresado de varias maneras,
puede aparecer:  "nS" nanoseg. o tambien expresado en MHz. "fcia. de corte" o V/uS."Variacion de tension por unidad de tiempo. 

                                                    A sus ordenes.-


----------



## DOSMETROS

Siempre buscá transistores "mejores" en cuanto a tensión , corriente y velocidad , ya que los transistores originales son de primera selección y los que nos venden a nosotros . . . .  "el descarte"

Siempre se cambian todos juntos y si te da el cuero mejor comprás algunos de más como para poner los más proximos en hfe juntos.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

mikesanvicente dijo:


> Bueno, les cuento que no eh conseguido el transistor para mi potencia, los originiales la mitad no estaba y la otra mitad quemados... Asi que estube buscando y buscando en muchiiiisimos locales de capital y alrededores, via telefonica, ya que vivo a mas de 500 km de capital... y no los tienen, ya sea por antiguos o por las importaciones trabadas... El punto es que necesito la opinion de ustedes, que son los que saben, que reemplazo de los que me ofrecieron será mejor....??
> 
> Adjunto bloc de notas con los datos del original "2sa753" y los "equivalentes"
> 
> Saludos!!!



Para evitarte la desagradble sorpres de gastar y que no te sirvan te aconsejaria que los compres fuera, en casas como digjikey, jameco, entre muchas yo suelo comprr en litediode de inglaterra y el envio me sale menos que comprra en baires....
y la ventaja el material es de primera


----------



## jfabeijon

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, y tengo un problema con un componente en SMD que se quemó y se le borro la nomenclatura, solo se puede ver que termina en 2. La placa es de un nivel laser marca " LASERLINER  modelo AUTOLITE-LASER GREEN". Se aprecian 5 patillas, 2 por un lado y 3 por otro(una de ellas a masa). Esta a la salida de la batería. espero que me puedan ayudar. muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Eso es un transistor pero sin la nomenclatura imposible sacar nada salvo que puedas tomarlo de otro similar


----------



## jfabeijon

y no podría sustituirlo por otro transistor?


----------



## pandacba

pero por cual? como saber si era nPn o PnP, o si era un Mosfet, cuales eran sus caracteristicas, de corriente de ganancia, de potencia


----------



## Rage10

Soy nuevo la electronica, y nunca trabaje con componentes SMD, pero...si lo desueldas y te fijas abajo?, a lo mejor tiene alguna identificación...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, sin DATOS es dificil lograr algo, pero... para darte alguna idea, busca si hay alguna similitud con el otro elemento que figura en la fotografia denominado como A93. Compara si comparten pines en comun.-


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Miren, tal como dijo Panda, es imposible de saber. Los transistores y mas que nada todo los componentes smd poseen de un solo lado un codigo tal como N74 o asi que indica que es. En google hay una tabla muy larga creo que son 80 paginas con todos los codigos smd. Pero claro ahi se carbonizo por lo que es imposible de saber.

Saludos


----------



## Xander

Como dice el panda, casi imposible saber si era nPn o PnP, o si era Mosfet, o cuales eran sus características...el componente esta calcinado!...espero que te sirva de ayuda lo que te voy a decir a continuación...

...en estos casos yo trato de buscar los planos del aparato pero a veces resulta difícil...

...pero una "buena"opción es buscar un aparato igual al que intentas reparar y echarle un vistazo a tal componente... 

...espero te sirva algo, saludos.


----------



## sirio

Me tengo que dar las gracias a mí mismo por ser perseverante y acabar resolviendo el misterio yo mismo 

El componente es un fototransistor que tiene la base accesible. Para usar como detector de flash esclavo no he necesitado usarla y no sé si mejorará en algo sus prestaciones.

Como una imagen vale más que mil palabras, adjunto el esquema eléctrico garabateado del circuito que me ha dado resultados. Me ha sorprendido el alto valor de la resistencia de 470K que he necesitado para conseguir poner en conducción el transistor, mayor que en cualquier circuito que he visto antes buscando en Internet.

Como el condensador actúa de pasa-altos solo se activa en los cambios muy bruscos de luminosidad. La salida está conectada directamente a un microcontrolador que permite las interrupciones desde fuentes externas. En mi caso es un PIC16F84A, quería un 16LF84 para poder alimentarlo con un una pila de 3v pero en las tiendas locales no tienen y hay que pedirlo... ¿alguna sugerencia de un micro que sea tan económico pero más fácil de encontrar? Tal vez eso no es ya de este foro de cuestiones en general 

Adjunto prueba del delito... y es que por un momento me he sentido orgulloso de lograrlo


----------



## SuperMC

Que tal quisiera ver si alguien me puede orientar lo que pasa es que tengo un sistema de 2.1 canales de los que traen aparte un subwoofer y lo que pasa es que cuando enciendo el amplificador se escuchan todas las bocinas pero en unos pocos segundos uno de los medios se empiesa a escuchar como si se distorcionara y se deja de escuchar y cada ves que lo prendo pasa lo mismo alguien que me pueda decir que puede ser y si se puede arreglar de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## zopilote

El integrado de audio de ese canal no esta sujeto al disipador, o en todo caso esta oscilando que en poco tiempo calienta y entra a fuencionar el mute del IC, vas ha tener que chequear con un termometro o termopar del multimetro el calor que se genera.


----------



## SuperMC

muchas gracias por tu ayuda la verdad nose mucho de electronica cual bendria siendo el integrado de audio algo con lo que me puedas orientar nose forma o algo?? perdon por mi ignorancia


----------



## johncaro12

tendrias que ver adentro, para ver que tiene...


----------



## SuperMC

bueno solo para comentar que desarme el componente para ver el interior y al momento de armarlo lo cheque y resulta que ya funciono bien nose que podria ver sido pero de todas formas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## nito092

Hola chicos. Bueno la fuente de alimentación de mi PC principal a muerto, aquí en mi país es realmente costosa una fuente de las certificadas por eso tengo la intención de tratar de repararla ya en el pasado e reparado fuentes genéricas pero aquí necesito ayuda, al grano pues

Necesito el reemplazo (si existe) para un *p25nm50n* (tal ves sea *stp25nm50n*) este se ubica en la fase inicial de la fuente, hice una inspección solo visual y solo lo veo mal a el (la semana entrante sacare componentes para revisar con el multimetro todo lo que pueda) son dos de estos componentes (solo uno explotado) no tengo idea pero supongo que están en serie

Este problema se dio después de un corte fuerte del servicio electico. (vivo en Venezuela ese es el pan de todos los días, ojo que no lo digo al literal de verdad cortan el servicio eléctrico a diario) en este caso fue una falla dada a la caída de una guaya de alta tención

Cabe mencionar que la impresora, el monitor, subwoofer, modem, router, nada excepto la fuente sufrieron daños, todos estaban conectados al UPS creo que por allá se le dice SAI

El modelo exacto de la fuente de alimentación es: *RS-700-AMBA-D3 marca coolermaster*
El datasheet y una imagen por aqui

de antemano muchisimas gracias y espero un poco de su ayuda

PD: si e posteado donde no es mil discualpas


----------



## zopilote

Solo hay pocas posibilidades, una es que busques en donde venden material electronico de reciclaje o desechos, para buscar el modelo que tienen esas fuentes, lo otro es comprarlo por internet, donde si lo vas ha encontrar pero demorara unas semanas. La tercera opcion seria que la busques en la tiendas de tu localidad, pero eso ya lo hiciste. Y es que son unos mosfet que no son muy comerciales, solo los utilizan las ensambladoras. Si quieres sustituirlo valdria  cualquiera similar que soporte mas de 12A a 500V o 600V. Otra posibilidad es si tu placa tiene espacio para soportar los mosfet TO247, donde si hay mosfet comerciales.


FCP25N60N
STP22NM50
STP22NM60
STP20NM60F
STW20NK50Z
STP17NK40Z
STP15NK50ZFP
FDP20N50
17N80C3





Etolipoz


----------



## nito092

muchas gracias por tu respuesta, en efecto ya lo e buscado pero conseguir cosas de electrónica aquí en mi país es bastante complicado y sumando eso a que vivo en una comunidad un poco apartada se me hace casi imposible conseguirlo por aqui, e barajado la posibilidad de que una importadora me traiga unos y por el tiempo bueno tocara esperar



> FCP25N60N
> STP22NM50
> STP22NM60
> STP20NM60F
> STW20NK50Z
> STP17NK40Z
> STP15NK50ZFP
> FDP20N50
> 17N80C3



Estos serian un reemplazo? (tal ves esta sobre entendido pero es que quiero estar seguro)

En caso de los TO247 no hay casi espacio para estos, sin embargo en la parte trasera del disipador si hay espacio. podía aunque no me gustaría alargar las vías hasta donde tenga que ponerlo, 

Muchas gracias por atender a mi llamado de auxilio

una pregunta algo tonta, en las fuentes de alimentación genéricas me e conseguido que usan MJE13005 MJE13007 MJE13009 se que en las datasheet me explicaría todo esto pero es que en estos temas soy realmente noob


----------



## DavidGuetta

Analizando un circuito amplificador de RF para moduladores de TV UHF que encontre en la WEB me tope en la duda de que transistores ocupar en vez de usar los BFY90 (ya que son muy antiguos y ademas están discontinuados). Se me ocurre como reemplazo el BFR91 o el BFR96, ya que la frecuencia que manejan son similares a los originales, salvo el encapsulado que es diferente.

Dejo el esquematico para que lo vean.







Ya tengo por ahi guardados un par de 2N3866 Motorola, asi que no tendre problemas con él. Este amplificador lo pienso usar a unos 470 MHz (canal 14 UHF aéreo), lo cual cualquier transistor preamplificador que no supere la Ft de 800 MHz no servirá para amplificar.

Sugerencias? 

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## DavidMJ

bueno mumish13 *POR* si t*E* sirve d*E* ayuda yo pondria en la etapa amplificadora un bc548 en la osciladora un bf494  y el transistor que queda le pondria un bc 547 o un 2n2222


----------



## DavidGuetta

Gracias davidmj! pero pienso usar reemplazos que funcionen sobre los 470 MHz (banda UHF). Talves los BC548, los BF494 y los 2N2222 anden bien hasta 150 MHz, pero veo dificil que corran a casi 500 MHz...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Holá mumish13  tente utilizar el MPS10 o KPS10, MPSH17 o KPSH17 o quizaz el BF180 ,BF480 , IB480 , pero el 
BFR90 o  BFR91 e el BFR93 tiene mas ganancia en UHF .
Esqueça tipos como BC548 este tipo só serve para audio , BF494 hasta 100Mhz , 2N2222 no mas que 30Mhz.


----------



## DavidMJ

perdon no me habia fijado que eran para 470 mhz


----------



## nito092

Bueno una alegría por aquí (por lo menos para mi y por ahora) e logrado poner a andar la fuente cambie el *p25nm50n* por un *STP15NK50ZFP*, midiendo conseguí un diodo que estaba en corto también lo cambie y asta ahora prende y funciona todo ok con voltajes normales, sin embargo tengo que ponerle una carga un poco mas fuerte para verificar que todo este bien


Aunque el STP15NK50ZFP es de 15A esta trabajando bien luego veré si le consigo su pieza original a 21A

muchas, muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## R-Mario

Lo que son las cosas, yo lo tengo entre mis reciclajes pero ve hasta donde vives, si no me cay que con gusto te lo pasaba, a veces da coraje no encontrar las piezas que necesitas para sacar una reparacion


----------



## zopilote

zopilote dijo:


> Si quieres sustituirlo valdria  cualquiera similar que soporte mas de 12A a 500V o 600V.
> 
> Etolipoz




Generalmente estos mosfet bienen en las fuentes de 450w para arriba, el consumo de la fuente es solo de 4 amperios, pero debido al arranque o transitorios este sube a lo ocho amperios, segun el diseño si colocamos un mosfet de esas caracteristicas funcionaria, pero para darle seguridad y garantia de funcionamiento colocan el que mejor caracteristicas tenga que soporte 3 o 4 veces la corriente de arranque. Aclarando que tambien se toman en cuenta que el voltaje de trabajo debe esta arriba de 220*1.4142 , lo cual deja que hasta los de 400V servirian. Son frivolidades que se aprende cuando uno repara.


----------



## nito092

zopilote dijo:


> Son frivolidades que se aprende cuando uno repara.



Gracias Hermano para mi no son frivolidades, yo estoy introduciéndome en el mundo de la electrónica toda información me es realmente util.

para este fin de semana montare la fuente en la pc y tratare de estresarla lo mas posible a ver como responde y se comporta.


un curioso pero importantísimo dato, cuando estaba armando el venti no me arrancaba y pensé "bue ahora si que murió XD" resulta que el venti esta o estaba malo la fase de "arranque" si le daba con el dedo arrancaba pero no lo hacia solo (no estaba pegado ni sucio ni nada era en electrónica creo) injerte con otro que tenia y todo perfecto ahora

en mis teorías locas pienso que el mosfet se recalentó por falta de disipación y la alta tención lo termino de matar? porque nada mas murió, el SAI respondió bien pero porque murió el mosfet? ustedes saben mas que yo de esto , pero estoy seguro que el venti funcionaba hasta hace una semana porque siempre estoy pendiente de esas cosas (pongo manito detrás y cercioro que allá expulsión de aire)


----------



## david2009

en el diagrama me indica así (ES1Z)  y en el diodo aparecía este numero  (U183), por cual reemplazar, es del tv chasis  LA6-A diodo super rapido sera este el reemplazo? FR 406


----------



## pandacba

En donde va? fuente horizontal? que alimenta? normalmente los diodos de fuente de los TV no son ultrarápidos son rápidos ya que trabajan a menos de 20Khz, por lo general son de 1A y cualquier diodo rápido de 1A sirve, y si es de más de 1A se pide 3A rápido


----------



## david2009

va de una pata del  str al optoacoplador y al choper .


----------



## pandacba

y esta dañado? como determinaste eso?, esos son de 1A

Que hace la fuente al encenderla?


----------



## david2009

no hace nada  ni enciende la lampara en serie.  si estaba   en corto el diodo .


----------



## pandacba

lo mediste puesto o fuea de la placa? cual STR lleva?

Que material has cambiado?


----------



## david2009

mira acá esta el diagrama. es  el diodo D615 . y el str es un str6753

y Encontré quemada R616 y R617 (0,56Ω y 0,47Ω), un diodo del puente de diodos y dos diodos el D615 (ES1Z) y el D622 (RU3AM).


----------



## pandacba

El STR paso a mejor vida...., Cuando se rompe ese CI se suele llevar puesto al opto, y por las dudas conseguite la referencia de tensión SE120?

cuando tengas todo el materila, antes de conectar nada prodece como dice aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/procedimiento-standar-ensayo-fuentes-tv-61583/


----------



## david2009

a  ovio lo cambie al str

deve el optoacoplador tener algun corto  es no lo cambie


----------



## pandacba

y la referencia tambien cambiala


----------



## david2009

q es la referencia?


----------



## pandacba

La referecia de tensión para que la fuete regule la tensión es un CI de tres pines que parece un transistor o un reguldor de tres terminales en tu caso debe ser un SE120 o similar, ya te lo mencione antes.

Si no hay referencia no hay modo que estabilice y regule


----------



## david2009

y donde se encuentra ese tr?


----------



## pandacba

no es un transistor fijate en la fuente en el +B de horizontal cuando sale del diodo va a al SE y de un pin de el val opto  en el diagrama por encima dle choper


----------



## david2009

a si el se130 ( ic661)


----------



## Gonzalonal

Saludos a todos.
Les comento que estoy realizando un poco de ingenieria inversa sobre una placa de alimentacion 12V/6V 1.5A con cargador de baterias, y conmutacion automatica.
La placa es muy simple pero hay algunos componentes que simplemente no tengo idea de que son.
Les subo una foto para ver si uds. me pueden ayudar.


El 1 no tengo idea que es, podra ser un capacitor? En letra extremadamente chica creo leer "TV5" y abajo de eso "1046".

El 2 obviamente es un trimpot, existe alguna forma de saber que caracteristicas tiene? En un costado tiene escrito "500103M". Se me ocurre que con un multimetro, midiendo la maxima y la minima resistencia ya es sufuciente. Correcto?

Tambien tengo dos diodos que no puedo terminar de identificar, pero eso lo dejamos para mas tarde.

Muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

El 1 puede ser un capacitor de tantalio.
El 2 es un preset (Potenciómetro de pre-ajuste.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Ok, por lo que veo realmente no sabes casi nada...porque...

No reconoces un preset? me quiero morir...ese grandote de abajo, con 3 patas, es una resistencia variable llamade trimpot o preset

el componente de arriba deberias transcribir lo que lees pero supongo que es:

1) capacitor de polyester
2) varistor
3) inductancia
4) una rara especie de diodo

P/D: me ganaste fogonazooooooooo


----------



## Gonzalonal

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Ok, por lo que veo realmente no sabes casi nada...porque...
> 
> No reconoces un preset? me quiero morir...ese grandote de abajo, con 3 patas, es una resistencia variable llamade trimpot o preset
> 
> el componente de arriva deberias transcribir lo que lees pero supongo que es:
> 
> 1) capacitor de polyester
> 2) varistor
> 3) inductancia
> 4) una rara especie de diodo



Si lees bien el mensaje te daras cuenta que si se que es in preset.
De todas formas gracias por tu respuesta aunque no me aclaraste nada.

Gracias Fogonazo. Con un capacimetro resolveria la duda del 1? o no necesariamente?
Saludos


----------



## reyvilla

hola Gonzalonal el trimmer al parecer es 103 eso es igual a 10.000ohm osea 10kohm, el condensador pareciera ser  de 100nf, de todas formas si colocas la imagen mas completa seria de ayuda para ver de que se trata...saludoss


----------



## Gonzalonal

Se trata de una fuente de alimentacion de 12V o 6V a 1.5A con cargador de bateria que conmuta automaticamente cuando no hay energia de red. Tiene un fusible de 3A en la salida, y conectores de bateria. El trimpot es para ajustar el voltaje de salida hacia la bateria.
Esta es la imagen completa. Falta un disipador que lo saque para que sse viera mas clara la imagen.


----------



## reyvilla

ok los condensadores son de filtrado así que efectivamente debe ser de 100nf = 0.1uf o en su defecto 10nf = 0.01uf de alli no debe de pasar, ahora si no es mucha molestia y yo soy muy curioso ya levantaste el diagrama del circuito? si no puedes tomarle y disculpa el abuso una foto del lado de las pistas?


----------



## Gonzalonal

reyvilla dijo:


> ok los condensadores son de filtrado así que efectivamente debe ser de 100nf = 0.1uf o en su defecto 10nf = 0.01uf de alli no debe de pasar, ahora si no es mucha molestia y yo soy muy curioso ya levantaste el diagrama del circuito? si no puedes tomarle y disculpa el abuso una foto del lado de las pistas?



Todavia no lo hice. Justamente estoy intentado averiguar que es cada componente para realizar un pcb y compartirlo en el foro. La placa es de un gran conocido fabricante de sistemas de alarmas.
En cuanto lo tengo listo lo subo. Me alegro que alguien mas muestre interes en la placa. La verdad que estube buscando y no encontre ningun circuito tan reducido que haga lo que hace este. Saludos


----------



## fabrielectronic

Bueno, hola soy nuevo en el foro y nose si esta es la categoria correcta para la duda, como no encontre otra lo publico aca... Bueno mi duda es la siguente: Yo quiero hacer un preamplificador con control de graves y agudos, me pide el integrado LM833 y lo busque por todos lado de mi ciudad y no lo encuentro, alguien me podria decir algunos reemplazos equivalentes??

Gracias


----------



## pandacba

Podes emplear sin problemas el TL072, ese lo tendrias que conseguir sin problemas, de no haber ese también podes utilzar el TL082


----------



## fabrielectronic

*Ok gracias me voy a fijar si lo encuentro. Te confirmo despues.*


----------



## Gonzalonal

Nuevos datos: Retire los componentes que no podia identificar correctamente.
El 1 aparentemente es un capacitor ya que su huella dice C3. En el componente puedo distinguir lo siguiente 
"k5r 104k" lo busque en internet y aparentemente es un capacitor ceramico multicapa marca KEMET pero no se sus caracteristicas.
Si alguien me puede ayudar a identificar este componente se lo agradeceria. Es el unico que me falta y hago el aporte. Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Gonzalonal dijo:


> Nuevos datos: Retire los componentes que no podia identificar correctamente.
> El 1 aparentemente es un capacitor ya que su huella dice C3. En el componente puedo distinguir lo siguiente
> "k5r 104k" lo busque en internet y aparentemente es un capacitor ceramico multicapa marca KEMET pero no se sus caracteristicas.
> Si alguien me puede ayudar a identificar este componente se lo agradeceria. Es el unico que me falta y hago el aporte. Saludos



Hola Amigo, lo mas probable es que sea un condensador de 100nf, como aportaron los otros colegas, la denominacion 104, indica: las 2 1ras. cifras de la izq. son significativas, la 3ra. indica la cantidad de "ceros" que debes agregar a las anteriores mencionadas, pues se lee 10->0000 100.000 picofaradios, o bien 100nf.-


----------



## Gonzalonal

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, lo mas probable es que sea un condensador de 100nf, como aportaron los otros colegas, la denominacion 104, indica: las 2 1ras. cifras de la izq. son significativas, la 3ra. indica la cantidad de "ceros" que debes agregar a las anteriores mencionadas, pues se lee 10->0000 100.000 picofaradios, o bien 100nf.-



Muchas gracias. De paso, ya medi el trimpot y es de 500 ohm
Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Làstiama que nadie te dijo que el trimpor es un Bourns, y asi hubieras podido bajar de su pàgina un catàlogo de sus productos y alli hubieras sabido valor y material del mismo


----------



## Gonzalonal

pandacba dijo:


> Làstiama que nadie te dijo que el trimpor es un Bourns, y asi hubieras podido bajar de su pàgina un catàlogo de sus productos y alli hubieras sabido valor y material del mismo



Te agradezco. De todas formas me parece que no es un Bourns. Al menos dice Piher.
Bueno finalmente tengo todo el circuito traspasado, y listo para aportar. Me gustaria, en lo posible que lo analicemos entre todos a ver si esta todo bien , y si se le puede hacer alguna modificacion interesante.
Sin mas prologo aca va el circuito:


Tambien adjunto el archivo de ISIS para que puedan jugar y vean como se comporta.
Recuerden que este no es un circuito que haya diseñado yo. El mismo es de un importante fabricante de alarmas, yo solamente lo transcribi de la placa a la pc para hacer el aporte.
Saludos y espero que les sea muy util

PD: Agradeceria que algun moderador le cambie el titulo a: "[Aporte] Fuente de alimentacion con backup de bateria y conmutacion automatica." (si entra )

PD2: Analizando el circuito en detalle me di cuenta que no tiene ninguna resistencia que limite el flujo de corriente para la carga de la bateria. Y tengo entendido que a las mismas hay que cargarlas con un %10 de su capacidad total. Revise el circuito original en busca de alguna resistencia faltante de copiar y no encontre nada. Alguna sugererencia? Deberia colocarle una resistencia que cumpla la funcion mencionada? Gracias


----------



## pontifex

hola a todos
tengo una pequeña (smd) duda
literalmente se me ha derretido un componente smd de un disco duro multimedia, y mirando un poco por la placa me he encontrado con el que mas se le parece, segun su ubicacion, tamaño y una pequeña letra que se puede apreciar.
una imagen vale mas que mil palabras


----------



## marianoarcas

Q generalmente son los transistores, que dice arriba


----------



## pontifex

gracias marianoarcas!
ahora viene cuando la matan jejeje
que tipo de transistor es?
cual es el emisor/colector/base?
cual es el equivalente?
gracias de nuevo
un saludo


----------



## martincartagenero

muy bien, Q es transistor, habria que ver que funcion cumple y por que se quemo


----------



## pontifex

esta es la imagen corresponde a la entrada de corriente del aparato
lo que le ha pasado es que la entrada es de 12v y "por accidente" se conectó a 19v


----------



## marianoarcas

se fijate, si podes leer lo que dice arriba del transistor, con eso buscalo en sanGooogle y listo


----------



## pontifex

muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas
lo unico que dice del transistor es que es el transistor 1. de otro transistor deduje que lo que ponia encima era AV1A 18, esta en la primera imagen...
lo de que es un transistor lo tenia mas o menos claro, pero mi duda real es que transistor es y cual es su equivalente.


----------



## christiand

Hola a todos, gustaría por favor que me ayudaran en una duda que tengo en el conexionado y elección de los componentes que tengo que elegir para poder conectar 6 tiras de leds 12v rgb a una placa arduino, para su control. 
Había pensado en usar unos transistores mosfet 30A, pero tendría que poner 18 uno por color de led y si son 3 X 6 tiras seran igual a 18 transitores...no? 
entonces existe algún transistor múltiples o algo parecido que pudiera colocar para controlarlos con mi arduino y que me aguantaran la corriente. 
por cierto por cada metro son mas o menos 14,4w. 
si P : v*I 
14.4= 12v * I 
Cada metro consumía más o menos 1,2A y si mis tiras son de unos 40cm entonces el componente (x) tendrá que aguantar más o menos 0,5A. no? 

gracias y espero haberme explicado bien
un saludo

es posible usar un driver alta potencia L298N
gracias


----------



## SantyUY

Hola amigos electronicos  tengo una pregunta... 

Desarmando una batidora para repararla me encontre con un dispositivo de color  verde y tiene escrito 5Ω 10% y las iniciales  FRC ...

Les dejo unas imágenes para que lo vean mejor... 




Esta es exactamente la licuadora...










Tal vez la hayan visto...  y ya se ... no es vieja es viejasa  pero parece funcionar todo ok... 

*Muchas gracias por todo  espero que me puedan ayudar...*


----------



## tinchusbest

tiene en color de los viejos capacitores,pero tiene unos alambres de cobre que me dicen que puede ser un choque o una bobina.Tambien hay resistencias de alto wataje que son parecidas a esa COSA


----------



## tinchusbest

USA el buscador de la pagina que hay post para responder tu pregunta.....


----------



## Electronec

Una resistencia inductíva tubular cerámica, como las que llevan los mandos de los Escalestrix y demas juegos de coches.
Soportan mucha potencia, entre otras cosas por circular el áire por su interior.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter

Si, es una resistencia.


----------



## yuccez

qu tal amigos, sucede que me llego un estereo de fabrica de una camioneta ford, este tiene un par de integrados de audio que marca como 70011ab, sonde la marca st. investigue que se pueden reemplazar por unos tda7360, mi pregunta es, si con eso puedo lgrar mas potencia y calidad de sonido o alguien sabe de algun integrado que sea compatible y fuincione mejor, la idea es colocar el integrado dentro de la misma radio, haciendo la menor modificacion posible, gracias desde ya


----------



## christiand

Lo siento por si mi pregunta es muy obvia, pero no encuentro la respuesta que necesito ni en buscadores ni aquí en los foros. (o yo que no lo pillo jejejeje).Haber si existe algún componente PWM que me pueda conmutar varias salidas además de poder variar su corriente y aguante mínimo 500ma


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Publica un gráfico de como piensas conectar los LED.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Alaan

Hola era para saber si este integrado tiene un reemplazo? ya que lo necesito para un proyecto contador de personas y no lo puedo hacer porque me falta este componente,saludos espero su ayuda 

PD: me fije en el datasheet y no sale nada sobre un posible reemplazo.


----------



## pandacba

CD4553 pregunta asi


----------



## Alaan

pandacba dijo:


> CD4553 pregunta asi



entonces es un reemplazo o es el mismo solo con otro nombre?

gracias


----------



## Eduardo

Alaan dijo:


> entonces es un reemplazo o es el mismo solo con otro nombre?


Distinto fabricante, *MC1*4553 es de Motorola


----------



## Alaan

Eduardo dijo:


> Distinto fabricante, *MC1*4553 es de Motorola



Ok Muchas Gracias


----------



## SantyUY

ok Muchas gracias ,,, pero si la quiero comprar nueva... la consigo? como la pido?


----------



## pandacba

Me parece más una inductancia que una resistencia, medila y fijate que valor te da, si en la escala màs baja te 0 o casi 0 es una inductancia, y ahora porque la queres cambiar? si no se ve que este dañada?


----------



## Electronec

Mas arriba comenta que pone 5Ω.

Saludos.


----------



## SantyUY

pandacba dijo:


> Me parece más una inductancia que una resistencia, medila y fijate que valor te da, si en la escala màs baja te 0 o casi 0 es una inductancia, y ahora porque la queres cambiar? si no se ve que este dañada?



la kiero cambiar por que el problema que tengo con este aparato es que salee mucho humo al instante de encenderlo .. pero el motor funciona..  por eso preguntaba que es eso para cambiarlo ... pensando que podría estar funcionando mal. Tambien vi un cable que esta cortado, y pienso que puede ser eso... ustedes que mas me sugieren que verifique?  al parecer tambien hay una bobina en un costado... pero nose si puede ser eso


----------



## pandacba

Si fuera ese componene estaria negro, como estan las bobinas de los campos? los carbones? podes poner una foto d la plaquita de control?


----------



## joelexel

si es hueco y cerámico  es una resistencia ( muy antigua 14 años min ) y el humo q te genera se lo podes atribuir a una anterior recalentada lo que derritió el esmalte del bobinado lo que causo un corto,  lo que altero la resistencia natural del bobinado, disminullendola tanto que la intensidad que consume ahora es mucho mayor y por ende también el calor disipado . Si el humo que sale huele a barniz quemado y es bastante desagradable es casi segura mi teoría.
La solucion seria volver a bobinar el motor

Me voy acordando de algo.... La variación de velocidad de estas licuadoras generalmente se producia por un freno mecánico q genera mas o menos oposición al movimiento, si el freno este esta muy "accionado" también generaría calor y humo


----------



## christiand

e aquí el esquema de como e pensado hacerlo, como podéis observar ,no tengo mucha idea de electrónica. (soy electricista). así que lo siento si hiero la sensibilidad de alguien, jjejejejeje
mi problema basico es el tema de los transistores que no se, si existe un componente que me ayude a reducir su tamaño. 
El tema de ampliar las salidas analógicas de arduino como su conexionado, si que eh encontrado unos cuantos temas en los que me puedo hacer referencia en la red.Eso y su programacion, que creo yo que sera totalmente barroca ,pero bueno es lo que hay. 

Toda información es valiosa  así que por favor compartan la, jejjejeje. 
.un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

christiand dijo:


> e aquí el esquema de como e pensado hacerlo, como podéis observar ,no tengo mucha idea de electrónica. (soy electricista). así que lo siento si hiero la sensibilidad de alguien, jjejejejeje
> mi problema basico es el tema de los transistores que no se, si existe un componente que me ayude a reducir su tamaño.
> El tema de ampliar las salidas analógicas de arduino como su conexionado, si que eh encontrado unos cuantos temas en los que me puedo hacer referencia en la red.Eso y su programacion, que creo yo que sera totalmente barroca ,pero bueno es lo que hay.
> 
> Toda información es valiosa  así que por favor compartan la, jejjejeje.
> .un saludo y gracias.



Hola Amigo, aqui te adjunto una manera, la cual ahorras tanto drivers de potencia, como salidas del modulo arduino.-


----------



## christiand

Hola, entiendo más o menos este esquema en la reducción de salidas de potencia y señales de control para los leds. 
pero lo que tengo es una tira de 24 leds conectados en serie con su respectiva resistencia para cada 3. Así que no creo que me aguante mi arduino si lo conecto a el. además la tensión de la tira de leds es de 12v. 
gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

christiand dijo:


> Hola, entiendo más o menos este esquema en la reducción de salidas de potencia y señales de control para los leds.
> pero lo que tengo es una tira de 24 leds conectados en serie con su respectiva resistencia para cada 3. Así que no creo que me aguante mi arduino si lo conecto a el. además la tensión de la tira de leds es de 12v.
> gracias



Amigo, necesitas un driver para actuar cada array de LEDs. El esquema que adjunte esta resumido a un LED por color, para hacerlo mas claro.


----------



## christiand

creo que elegiré este driver para controlarlo . Driver Darlington 8-Canales ULN2803 
Gracias, por echarme una mano.

perdón, otra pregunta. 
creí que entendí lo de arrays de leds, pero no se bien bien a que te refieres, si es a conmutar 9 salidas o k?


----------



## SantyUY

Miren les doy mas info y fotos... 

Ya remplace el cable que estaba podrido (la cubierta) lo que hacia que se corte ...  el problema sigue ... y al parecer encontré de donde viene...  a un lado del motor hay una bobina que en medio tiene porcelana o algo parecido ... 

Esa bobina luego de que el motor este encendido un rato toma un poco de temperatura. 

ademas dentro del motor veo chispas ... eso es normal?  

Muchas gracias por todos los que han comentado


----------



## joelexel

Las chispas difícilmente sea normal pero son tolerable si provienen de los carbones que transmiten la potencia a los bobinados tendrias que probar con limpiarlos. Y esa bobina que encontraste no sabria para que es..


----------



## pandacba

y la parte de control? no estara dañado algo alli? como realiza el control del motor?


----------



## SantyUY

no por que de ally no sale nada de humo... 

Ver el archivo adjunto 59975


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

christiand dijo:


> creo que elegiré este driver para controlarlo . Driver Darlington 8-Canales ULN2803
> Gracias, por echarme una mano.
> 
> perdón, otra pregunta.
> creí que entendí lo de arrays de leds, pero no se bien bien a que te refieres, si es a conmutar 9 salidas o k?



Amigo, ARRAY, es un termino muy usado a menudo en electronica para referirse a un conjunto, agrupacion, matriz, etc., recuerda ademas que si utilizas driver bipolares, necesitaras del tipo NPN y PNP.


----------



## fernandob

christiand dijo:


> Lo siento por si mi pregunta es muy obvia, pero no encuentro la respuesta que necesito ni en buscadores ni aquí en los foros. (o yo que no lo pillo jejejeje).Haber si existe algún componente PWM que me pueda conmutar varias salidas además de poder variar su corriente y aguante mínimo 500ma


 
hola, el arduino ese esta ya programado o vos lo programaste ?????


----------



## christiand

Ok, entonces necesitare 9 drivers, no? 
Sobre el tema de programarlo, tenia intención de coger algún código ya hecho y solo tener que cargarlo en arduino.Pero creo que cableado o distribuido de esta manera me sera mucho mas complejo y ahora en estos momentos me seria imposible tratarlo como si fuera una matriz. Mi idea era enfocarlo salida por salida,  asi por la poca cosa que quiero hacer ,me seria mucho mas fácil. 
Igualmente estoy buscando por si las moscas, hay algún código que me serviría. Como un cubo de leds 6x6 o algo así. 

Gracias por su tiempo 


K duro y frustran te,es estar solo en un mar de dudas.

Perdón, quería decir matriz 6x6,,,, jejjejeje aunque igualmente no me sirva mucho


----------



## fernandob

christiand dijo:


> Ok,
> 
> K duro y frustran te,es estar solo en un mar de dudas.


 
es que ....por eso te pregunte, queria saber si era tan ridiculamente facil programar esos chips.
por que decis que no sos del tema.

en cuanlquier cosa te encontraras esto de frustrante, pero es logico.
me decis que sos electricista, y bueno, se supone que sabes de lo tuyo , imaginate que todo el mundo se met e de electricista sin saber , no tendrias trabajo.
eso es LA ESPECIALIZACION, no hay caso, vos estudiaste años.
es asi con todo .
medicina, mecanica, refrigeracion.
todo .
estudio y ademas experiencia.

vos encaraste mal la cosa, PONERTE A HACER sin saber.
encima, hoy dia......en muchas cosas i falta hace .
esta tan barato con esto de la fabricacion masiva que ni vale l apena cosas que incluso uno haria de gusto.

pero si queres electronica (o lo que sea).............es como todo : estudiar y en orden , y tiempo ..


----------



## christiand

bueno, ya me imaginaba que hubiese herido la sensibilidad, es normal con gente como yo que se mete en camisas de 11 balas, 
Pero que es fácil y que es difícil? cuando escoges un proyecto. aveces escoges pensando que es fácil y después es realmente dificil, como el caso, y otras al contrario.
Entonces que haces acortas,lo dejas o sigues? 

gracias por tu sinceridad


----------



## fernandob

no se justo cual es tu proyecto, pero yo soy medio vago, asiq ue suelo estar actualizado con lo que hay , me gusta mirar vidrieras, ... que hay pero barato.
nada de cosas raras caras.
y eso compro .

a vos al parecer te gusta utilizar cosas, y como sos electricista instalar, supongo que ofrecer cosas nuevas.

si vos no sos diseñador tenes que pensar al revez:
NO iniciar con "quiero inventar esto" .
Si ver que productos hay y entonces pensar en aplicaciones .

pues que te conviene la parte de control buscar cosas hechas y si hace falta hacerte vos el tema de leds.......
pero fijate que TAMPOCO .

yo ya he visto en los comercios que venden cosas chinas que hay una gran variedsdad de lamparas de leds y muy baratas.
incluso lintermas y demas.

mira, te dare un ejemplo:
hace un tiempo tuve que poner un semaforo y queria ponerle 2 señalizaciones remotas, o sea que ademas del semaforo vean la luz roja en 2 lugares mas.
tendria que armarme algo .
un paseo por los comercios y compre por MONEDAS unas luces de stop para bicicletas ,acrilico rojo bien lindo y leds varios, con un pulsador que seleccionabas modo.
abri la placa y puentee el chip , ademas le puse un regulador de tension simple.
listo.
el semaforo le manda 12v y esos leds trabajaban con 4,5 v .
solo le agegue una pieza de aluminio en L para fijarlo a la pared.

quedo hermoso .

USA lo que hay , y dedica tu imaginacion a aplicarlo con minima electronica.


----------



## christiand

jajajjaja, La culpa debe ser mía, 
por no haber empezado por el principio 
la cuestión es que ya e probado con un par de controladores de varias potencias ya hechos. y los dos se me quemaron por eso de aquí el tema de la potencia. 
El convertidor funciona con tiras de 5m metros pero no con 6 tiras de 40cm. 
además tubo el plus de elegir hacerlo yo por el tema que podría hacer los efectos yo y que quedaran memorizados, no se a lo mejor lo encaro mal. 
pero necesito acabarlo, llevo mucho tiempo invertido en la estructura de la luz para dejarlo a medias,


----------



## fernandob

mira esto entonces.
las etapas , cada una de ellas y vos veras que haces en cada una , si dedicas tiempo a estudiarlas o que .

control: lo mas dificil, aca ... creo que es mas arriesgado compra r un arduino y programarlo con un programa que no sabes ni de donde viene que comprar algo hecho , aunque , ojo, te puede salir bien , pero es la parte mas dificil.


salida de potencia: aca si vas a usar algo hecho con solo respetar la maxima potencia de salida , y aprender a medirla para respetarla , pues que ya te deberia durar mucho.

aumentar salida de potencia:
tanto si lo haces algo tuyo como si compras algo hecho puedes protegerlo y crear solo la etapa de potencia , asi estaras tranquilo .
_aca por que no pones como eran y todos los datos de eso modulos que comprate y se te quemaron ???_ 

la carga: o sea los leds , bueno, eso ya esta hablado, son leds, o los compras ya listos en tiras, o lamparas o por Kg pero nunca en paralelo como dice un tema por el foro 

fijate que , al final la cosa es aprender a manejar las salidas, si vos compras un equipo hecho y te dice maximo 500mA , pues que metele maximo 400mA o algo menos y te durara muchisimo.
esa es el area que tenes que invertir esfuerzo, y mas si estas en el medio de algo , a mi me ha pasado muchas vecs, y lo mejor es "sacarse ese peso de encima" , terminarlo de la forma mas simple posible.
luego sin ese bulto , si queres aprender algo extra , le das tranquilo y sin apuro.


por eso:
busca lo mas simple, si ya has usado modulos comerciales pero el asunto es que se queman:
pone como son esos modulos, fotos, plano, pagina web.
y si son medio delicados seguro podremos usarlos de control, y con una etapa de potencia aparte podremos hacer que manejen leds muchos sin quemarse.



christiand dijo:


> jajajjaja, La culpa debe ser mía,
> por no haber empezado por el principio
> la cuestión es que ya e probado con un par de controladores de varias potencias ya hechos. y los dos se me quemaron por eso de aquí el tema de la potencia.
> *El convertidor funciona con tiras de 5m metros pero no con 6 tiras de 40cm*.
> además tubo el plus de elegir hacerlo yo por el tema que podría hacer los efectos yo y que quedaran memorizados, no se a lo mejor lo encaro mal.
> pero necesito acabarlo, llevo mucho tiempo invertido en la estructura de la luz para dejarlo a medias,


 
pone aca los datos de c/u de esas tiras, asi vemos cual es el problema.
hasta quizas tu problema sea que no te manejas bien con las datas tecnicas.


----------



## christiand

hola, lo siento pero no puedo enviarte tantos datos solo puedo decirte que la tira de leds  va a 12vdc
1M son 60 leds conectados de 3 en 3 y tiene una potencia de 14,4w (rgb). 
el controlador que va con mando tiene 
                           3 transistores (3055/ 60188MC) colector soldado por carcasa 
                           2 chips que deben ser para controlar los transistores 
                             1= borrado no hay numeración ni modelo 
                             2=ATMEL111/ 24CO2BN/ SU27 

Este controlador solo funciona la luz verde ,el mando no hace nada de nada ,corta todo menos el verde. 
Mi conexionado fue todos los comunes juntos,los rojos juntos los verdes juntos y los azules juntos 
si los conecto por separado a la fuente de alimentaron me dan los colores correspondientes si los junto todos los colores me sale blanco. 
entoonces intercale el controlador y pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff. 
funciono un momento y en un suspiro se quedo el banco fijo y pffffffffffffffffffffff en otro suspiro se quedo solo el verde.. 
solución 
me fabrico uno. 
jejejejejejejejejeje

este controlador vale poco, 
así que con esta pobre información que os envío a ver si me ayudáis 
un saludo y gracias 

también me atrevo a armar un esquema sencillo,jejejejej


----------



## Victor1999

Se trata del componente de la foto. Pienso que es una capsula T0-126.

Los numeros que aparecen son 442 y mas abajo c871 o c874, no se ve bien.

Se encuentra en la salida de un circuito  programador de riego que se ve en la foto.

La alimentacion es de 24v. CA y en la salida que va a cada una de las  valvulas solenoides
hay tambien 24v CA. Cada valvula consume 0.2A

Las valvulas funcionan secuencialmente. Es decir, cuando termina el tiempo
programado de una, se cierra y se abre la siguiente.
El circuito funciona bien, salvo en una de las salidas en la que se ha estropeado el
componente en cuestion.

De las tres patillas, dos van a la valvula solenoide y una se une al resto a traves de una resistencia de 47 Ohm.

No he encontrado el componente en ninguna base de datos. ¿Por cual podria ser substituido y
que tuviera sentido?

Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## zopilote

Encuentras datos sobre el transistor como 2SC871 ,


----------



## Sedano

En la foto no se ve claro pero por lo que dices debe ser un 2sc874 o un 2sc871


----------



## mtssound

es como dice zopilote, es un 2sc871 es un transistor npn de baja potencia
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=A10664

saludos


----------



## ClaudioAbasolo

elgriego dijo:


> Hola gente me han traido recuerdos,hola tiago no creo que tenga que ver por una cuestion de monopolio ,ya que cualquier tecnico con conocimientos,adapta lo que sea en donde sea,ya que ese transistor figuraba en el viejo ECG,por lo tanto no era ningun misterio para los que estabamos en el rubro,Me parece a mi que era una cuestion de epoca,Motorola lanzo esta linea ,y un dia dijo ,nos dedicamos a otra cosa y dejaron de fabricarlos ,es mas estos transistores ,ya casi no figuran en los datasheet ,y en los que figuran ,tienen la leyenda Obsoleto.Recuerdo que  fueron muy vistos a finales de los 70 y hasta promediando los 80 al igual que otros que si, se siguen fabricando y que lentamente empezaron a ser reemplazados por las etapas de salida como la S-AV6.Se usaban principalmente en los vhf de banda marina,recuerdo haberlos visto en los regenci polaris,los genave ,en un equipo que se llamaba haguenuc y que aqui en argentina se comercializaba como mauro,y tambien en algunos modelos de sailor ,seguramente habran sido parte de la etapa de salida de alguna otra marca ,pero en este momento mi memoria se niega a responderme.
> 
> Pd Si tenes de estos transistores,usalos en tus proyectos,funcionan muy bien ,pero guarda con pasarte de exitacion en base,perque sono morto
> 
> Saluti.....
> 
> El Griego.



Encontré recién 4  transistores M9625, me interesa ocuparlos en alguna etapa de potencia, ¿tienes por casualidad algún esquema para poder hacerlos funcionar?.


----------



## Imzas

Quisiera construir el siguiente circuito, pero la duda es por que reemplazo presente en latinoamerica podria cambiar el transistor Mosfet IRF610?,  ya que el susodicho no se encuentra en Valparaiso (Chile), ni menos en la capital que es Santiago .
Muchisisimas gracias amigos
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circui...art_zapper.htm


----------



## FBustos

te sirve un irf640!!!


----------



## Ima_P

Hola a todos,

Uno de los componentes de un equipo electrónico se ha quemado y no dispongo de documentación referente a la PCboard.

Se trata de un chip SMD-8 situado en la parte del circuito de potencia. Debido a que está quemado no puedo leer claramente la numeración que tiene impresa, pero pone algo así como:

IER120M
1JM5
F7841

He intentado buscar en google el datasheet de este componente, pero no hay manera. Probablemente algún numerito de los de arriba no lo haya interpretado claramente (el chip tiene burbujas en la superficie al haberse quemado...). Si os suena o tenéis alguna idea del componente que podría ser os estaría muy agradecido.

Un saludo 

PD: Por cierto, el equipo es una lámpara "ALLURIS" de tipo "SMS-400 STROBOVISION". Aunque este dato no creo que sirva de mucho ya que no he podido acceder a ninguna referencia de este equipo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Necesitas un MOS tipo N que tenga estas características:

- Vds max=200V
- Ids max=3,3A
- Rds(on) =1,5 ohms
- Rja= 80ºC/W (para saber cuanto disipa sin disipador)

Los últimos dos datos los necesitas saber por el tema de la potencia, pero al parecer en tu circuito no manejas demasiada corriente a la salida (sí tensión), así que no debería ser un problema.

¿Que tipo de Mos podés conseguir?


----------



## mtssound

hola ima, nos podrias facilitar alguna foto del circuito? sino va a estar medio dificil

saludos


----------



## ecotronico

Hola:

Recuerda que el foro cuenta con una lista de proveedores:
http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores

Por favor llama a estos proveedores y consulta por disponibilidad:

1-Busca el código: 44-06300
http://www.victronics.cl/victronics2/productos.html

2-O acá:
http://www.globalelectronica.cl/InfoProd.asp?codigo=400-0174


----------



## Victor1999

Muy agradecido por vuestra ayuda. Efectivamente es un 2SC871 en capsula TO126.

El problema ahora sera conseguirlo ya que el unico sitio en que aparece es
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com y no envian a Europa.

Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Imzas

muchisisimas gracias a todos amiguitos del foro, yo habia buscado el original en paginas de santiago y regiones sine xito. Gracias por el reemplazo sugerido .


----------



## J2C

ClaudioAbasolo

La denominación M9625 (48-869625) era exclusiva de Motorola para los semiconductores que usaban los equipos que ellos diseñaban/fabricaban.

Para el resto de los usos este *M9625* tenia una denominación *2N6097* y: SI-NPN VHF-L, 36V, 4A, PQ=40W(175MHz).

Te adjunto una mini-Datasheet de Advanced Semiconductor pues deberia escanear ó fotografiar las hojas correspondientes al *The Semiconductor DataBook* de Motorola de 1971.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## christiand

Sabes, tienes toda la razón no me voy a complicar la vida ya que no tengo ni pijotera idea de como va.  Me voy a comprar otro. 
E visto por hay algunos un poco mas caros pero que aguantan 6A, suficiente para lo que necesito .El. que tenia yo era de 3,2A 

gracias por todo y paciencia con gentuza como yo,jejejjejeejej. 

-por cierto después de ver tantos esquemas ,me sale la duda de , siempre un transistor se 
conecta a negativo cuando quieres conmutar algo potente como un relé ,un motor , etc


----------



## carlos soto

Hola a todos, tengo una fuente atx de 400w marca ColorSit modelo 330u.  Se quemo el termistor de entrada y no le quedo visible la identificacion.  Si alguien me puede ayudar con ese valor le agradezco.


----------



## fernandob

no siempre , eso es segun la salida que de.

si la salida te da positivo suele usarse un NPN emisor comun .

eso justo es lo que te deica yo, a ver , vos compras un controlador que te hace todos los efectos que te gustan , pero NO LO CONECTAS DIRECTO A LA SALIDA.
te haces una etapa de potencia con transistores exteriores y listo.
cualquier cosa se te quema el transistor exterior , pero no el controlador.

y si lso efectos no son rapidos, podes usar rele, y lo proteges con fusibles.


----------



## mcrven

OJO: Ese dispositivo NO ES un termistor.

http://www.newark.com/pdfs/techarticles/epcos/inrushCurrentLimiters.pdf

Con las indicaciones de este documento podrás calcular el tipo de dispositivo que requiere tu fuente.

Saludos:


----------



## carlos soto

Gracias por la informacion que me envias, se que me va a ayudar mucho


----------



## Ima_P

He intentado sacar foto, pero salen mal...Creo haber dado con el fabricante: INTERNATIONAL RECTIFIER

En las hojas de características puede observarse cómo:

120M --> Es el DATE CODE
1JM5 --> Es el LOT CODE
F7*41 --> PART NUMBER

Donde pongo asterisco es porque el número es irreconocible (hay un agujero en el integrado...) sabiendo el código de lote y la fecha de lote, ¿podría saber de qué elemento se trata? Por ejemplo de un IRF7241 a un IRF7341 hay bastante diferencia...


----------



## mtssound

no se te habra caido algo en el interior y por eso te sale el humo? ami me paso lo mismo con una licuadora, me volvi loco viendo a ver que podia ser lo que estaba largando tanto humo y resulto ser que cuando la usaron la ultima vez se les habia caido un poco de leche o no se que estaban preparando al motor y era solo eso. yo te diria que desarmes bien todo y veas si es eso o si el bobinado de los campos no esta bien negro
saludos


----------



## dantonio

Sobre resistores FRC (Tipo: Fusible resistor cerámico)
a) En condiciones normales funciona como una resistencia.
 b) En alta sobrecarga / condiciones de falla que actúa como un dispositivo de fusible / seguridad.


----------



## zaiz

SantyUY dijo:


> el problema sigue ... :



Pues tal vez el embobinado <de la bobina> o del motor está en corto y por lo tanto estaría quemando (sólo reemplazo lo soluciona).

Trata de buscar si sale olor a quemado y en qué componente.


Por otro lado, las chispas dentro del motor pueden ser normales.


----------



## aquileslor

Mirá, yo tengo una máquina igual de la kenwood. Tiene como 40 años y está completa, hasta hacemos fideos.
Desde un principio tuve problemas con el control de velocidad, que es un interruptor mecánico.
Le hice volar todo el control y lo reemplacé con un DIMMER a triac. Así anda todavía un kilo . Tambien tuve que reemplazar la perilla por una común de TV para manejar el potenciómetro de 250 K que le puse al dimmer. El control anda resuave y regula expléndidamente.
Si lo querés hacer primero controlá conectando el motor sin ningún aditamento y hacelo funcionar fijándote que no salga humo. Las chispas son normales porque tiene carbones, pero deben ser solo chispas, no como un arco de luz. Poné algo de harina y agua para que haya resistencia mecánica. No hagás como yo que puse el dedo y me sacó un pedazo.
Si el motor anda bien sin recalentarse, hacé el cambio por el dimmer ( en cualquier lugar encontrarás los circuitos que son refáciles, usá un pote de 250 con una resistencia en serie de 4,7 K  1/2 w te recomiendo) y vas a ver que se te terminaron los problemas. La mia hace muchisimo tiempo que funciona así, creo que 35 años).
Suerte.


----------



## ClaudioAbasolo

J2C dijo:


> ClaudioAbasolo
> 
> La denominación M9625 (48-869625) era exclusiva de Motorola para los semiconductores que usaban los equipos que ellos diseñaban/fabricaban.
> 
> Para el resto de los usos este *M9625* tenia una denominación *2N6097* y: SI-NPN VHF-L, 36V, 4A, PQ=40W(175MHz).
> 
> Te adjunto una mini-Datasheet de Advanced Semiconductor pues deberia escanear ó fotografiar las hojas correspondientes al *The Semiconductor DataBook* de Motorola de 1971.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



Muchas gracias por el dato, ahora, mi pregunta es si existe algún circuito o fotos del PCB para montar los transistores, son PNP y tengo entendido que hay que aislar el disipador, ¿alguien tiene algún proyecto con este transistor para que me comente como quedó la placa?


----------



## SantyUY

Gracias por todos los comentarios , me han servido de mucho, el problema es desarmarle el motor , no comprendo como desarmarlo. `por eso no probe como funcionaba el motor por si solo.


----------



## Agustinw

¿Esta bien lubricado el motor?.En la esquina de mi casa una vieja cortaba el pasto con una bordeadora que echaba un monton de humo pero seguia cortando y no se le quemaba :S medio raro jaja.


----------



## SantyUY

si tiene aceite desparamado por todos lados, puede ser eso tambn por que como que se derramo aceite


----------



## mtssound

Buenas tardes compañeros del foro.

tengo una duda desde hace tiempo con respecto a un componente, la historia es mas o menos asi:

hace unos años compramos con mi hermano un equipo valvular para guitarra, un fender twin reverb para ser exactos algo asi de 1960 en mal estado y de a poco lo fuimos levantando, valvulas nuevas, todos los capacitores de filtro, potenciometros, resistencias que estaban quemadas etc etc. ahora me surge una duda con un componente que tiene, aca les dejo el esquema a ver si alguien sabe de que se trata







mi equipo tiene en lugar de eso una tapa de lapicera rellena de poxipol con 4 alambres y cuando prendo y apago el equipo como que se ilumina por un segundo. 

espero me puedan ayudar y pido perdon si este tema esta mal ubicado, busque durante un buen rato y me informe lo mas que pude antes de abrir un nuevo tema

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## elgriego

Hola mtssound, en donde esta el esquema?.

Saludos.


----------



## mtssound

hola griego, se trata de un twin reverb silver face modelo 70 en adelante (desconosco con precision el año de fabricacion) el esquema lo sque de aca:

http://www.diyguitarist.com/GuitarAmps/AA769_Chassis_Layout.htm

de esta pagina

http://www.diyguitarist.com/GuitarAmps/TwinReverb.htm

el esquema no es exactamente igual ya que el mio tiene el potenciometro push pull y este esquema no lo trae, ahora con mas tiempo voy a buscar el esquema que realmente corresponde a mi equipo y lo subo, igualmente en ambos esquemas el componente que desconosco es el mismo asique seria igual.

saludos


----------



## elgriego

Hola mtssound,podes subier una foto del componente ,o en todo caso su ubicacion en el plano que posteaste.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

mtssound dijo:


> . . . mi equipo tiene en lugar de eso una tapa de lapicera rellena de poxipol con 4 alambres y cuando prendo y apago el equipo como que se ilumina por un segundo.


 
Por lo antiguo seguramente tiene dentro un neon (2 patas) y una LDR (las otras dos patas)

Saludos !


----------



## mtssound

ahi en el esquema que puse lo marque con un circulito rojo,
gracias dosmetros por tu respuesta, tendrias idea de que funcion cumple? ya que no lo vi en otros esquemas de amplificadores valvulares similares

muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tu esquema no se ve , dale a "responder" o a "ir a avanzado" y por debajo dice "gestionar archivos adjuntos" 

Seguramente es un tremolo , el neon va asociado a un oscilador que lo hace encender y apagar rapidito y como la LDR varía su resistencia con la luz , entonces hace "gargarear"  el sonido.


----------



## mtssound

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=591&pictureid=5095

a ver si ahi se ve, igual creo que ya saben de que componente es

mil gracias dos metros, sos un campeon, la verdad que no tenia idea, y en caso de reemplazarlo podria usar un led y un ldr? porque el vibrato del equipo no esta funcionando bien tampoco

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso eso , es el Vibrato , no el trémolo.

No logro ver la imagen del link , la página me queda en blanco


----------



## mtssound

de lujo, ahora voy a revisarlo y modificarle las ultimas cosas ya que me mete un poco de ruido y todavia no pude solucionarlo por completo. cuanto lo tenga listo subo las fotos de la graciosa tapa de lapicera donde estaba esto metido!

muchas gracias por la ayuda!

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que dentro del círculo lo de arriba es una resistencia (LDR) y lo de abajo es el neon.

Yo no desarmaría ese capuchón . . . lo que tenes que lograr es que el neón parpadee con los controles del vibrato-trémolo (es lo mismo) 

http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...echnotes/vibratocircuits/tremolo_circuits.htm

http://www.google.com.ar/search?um=...gc.r_pw.&fp=d9a33b05e30ba049&biw=1024&bih=566

http://www.google.com.ar/#sclient=p...gc.r_pw.&fp=d9a33b05e30ba049&biw=1024&bih=566

http://www.google.com.ar/#sclient=p...gc.r_pw.&fp=d9a33b05e30ba049&biw=1024&bih=566


----------



## J2C

Mtssound

Te paso un link ( http://ampwares.com/amps/ ) donde encontraras los esquematicos de varios equipos de audio Fender y otras marcas.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## aquileslor

Eso del aceite tambien pasa en la mia. No te preocupes por eso.
No me entendiste cuando te dije que hagas funcionar el motor solo. Quise decir sin el control de velocidad pero con el motor en su máquina, si no como lo probas?
Haceme caso. Cambiale el sistema de velocidad por uno electrónico.
Suerte.


----------



## satolivetti

Intenta hacerle una foto con alguna cámara que tenga macro. En todo caso procura que tenga mucha luz al componente.


----------



## Rigeliano

Hola como puse en el titulo encontré un componente muy extraño en un a placa que encontré por ahí tirada, pues nunca había visto un componente así y me dio la curiosidad de saber que era y si lo podía usa en algo, en la misma placa hay varios de estos y ademas varios reles y como se daran cuenta no encontre nada ni parecido  y ahora tengo mayor interes en saber que es, si alguien pudiera ayudarme en decirme que podria ser me ayudaria mucho asi sabria si puedo usarlo o es solo ponerlo en la coleccion


----------



## DJ DRACO

Puede ser 2 cosas

Rele raro
Línea de delay

me inclino más por lo del rele

dejame verlo mejor


----------



## Fogonazo

Es un relee de estado sólido




http://www.dz863.com/datasheet-8131868163-AQ3A2-C1-T24VDC_Solid-State-Relay/


----------



## rossanato

Os adjunto una foto con un componente que tengo en una placa y que por más que busco por internet no encuentro.
Es decir, mi pregunta es, ¿alguien sabe de que componente se trata el de la figura?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO

La imagen está invertida pero aún así y viendo que tiene 3 pines que se conectan a la placa, supongo y no creo equivocarme que se trata de un transistor smd o superficial

puede ser también un pequeño integrado smd


----------



## zopilote

Es un optoacoplador, en su interior hay una fotoresistencia y un diodo.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Posta?

y vienen así smd?


----------



## rossanato

No tiene 3 pines, si no 4. 

Si es un optoacoplador, ¿el datasheet cuál es? por que por más que busco no encuentro nada


----------



## rossanato

Podría ser una batería pequeña??????


----------



## DJ DRACO

No creo que sea una bateria!!!!


----------



## oscarzx

Buenas tardes compañeros, queria saber si existe un reemplazo de este mosfet de doble canal p, es de una impresora EPSON TM-U220, en mi ciudad no se consigue, Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO

Podemos hacer 2 cosas:

1 - buscar con don Google si hay reemplazos
2 - estudiarnos el datasheet y al saber muy bien sus propiedades buscar un reemplazo por nuestra cuenta

aca esta el datasheet: http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/89863/TOSHIBA/TPC8110.html


----------



## zopilote

P2003EVG
FDS9435A
FDS3379
FDS6675
AO4413

Si no consigues, reeplazalo un mosfet canal P en TO220.


----------



## oscarzx

zopilote dijo:


> P2003EVG
> FDS9435A
> FDS3379
> FDS6675
> AO4413
> 
> Si no consigues, reeplazalo un mosfet canal P en TO220.



gracias amigo, voy para la tienda a ver que encuentro, ya habia buscado reemplazo en google pero no encontre ninguna, de nuevo gracias


----------



## themetallord

Buenos dias a todos,

Debido a una sobretensión, se han dañado varios componentes de una tarjeta electrónica (SMD). El problema es que, para reemplazarlos, no hay manera de que consiga identificar los dos componentes de la imagen.

Me preguntaba si alguien con más experiencia puede decirme qué componentes son, para poder comprarlos.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## betodj

Buscando en la pagina del fabricante "ON semiconductors" B660TG son dos diodos schottky de 6A. (anexo)

La imagen del smd de 3 pines esta muy borrosa. Te recomiendo buscarlo a partir del tipo de encapsulado (SOT-23) en los catalogos de SMD.

enlace del fabricante: http://www.onsemi.com/
http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/product.do?id=MBRD660CT

enlace para los catalogos smd existentes en este foro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/

Un saludo


----------



## themetallord

betodj, muchas gracias por todo, has sido de mucha ayuda. Gracias.

El smd de 3 pines, sospecho que es un zener, por el encapsulado, por que uno de los pines está al aire, y la posición que tiene en el circuito. El problema es que no tengo claro como interpretar los símbolos que aparecen en el smd (se puede ver una "j" en vertical, y un "6" en horizontal). Miraré los enlaces que me comentas.

El problema, por otro lado, es que junto al "6", a la izquierda, aparecía otro caracter, que ha quedado borrado al dañarse el componente (no es que esté borroso, es el daño en el componente), que dificulta enormemente la busqueda.

Seguiré mirando los enlaces que me comentas.

Muchas gracias por todo otra vez, betodj.

Un saludo.

Por lo que he podido descubrir, gracias a tu guia SMD, es que el integrado SMD de 3 pines es un zener, con base J (un ánodo y dos cátodos, lo que explica que uno este al aire). Para averiguar el modelo y tensión zener, en el código, el primer dato es ilegible, y el segundo un 6. Parece que me falta la última pieza del puzle.

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## gamaliel34

hola comunidad gracias de antemano por sus ayudas oportunas. en esta ocasion necesito un reemplazo para este integrado TL081 para un proyecto. cual sería el reemplazo mas comun. les agradezco.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Saludos. El reemplazo directo para el TL081 es el LF351 ambos son Op Amp JFET
El TL082 es doble y el 4558 no tiene nada que ver con el TL081
Los Amplificadores JFET se distinguen por su alta impedancia de entrada.
Al ser transistores FET los que lo componen. Y el TL081 es un solo Operacional
en el encapsulado de 8 Pin, el TL082 es de las mismas caracterisicas pero es doble.
El 4558 es un doble Amplificador Operacional Lineal. 
PD. Si requieres de mas información usa el buscador.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El TL071 


Saludos !


----------



## gamaliel34

gracias a todos por sus respuestas que me ayudan mucho. ahora si a trabajar!!!!!!


----------



## vicente0013

Hola espero que te sirva mi aporte al parecer es un varistor sirve para eliminar o suprimer el ruido o picos de voltaje te dejo un en lace checalo te servira de mucho,, http://tecnologiademontajesuperficial.es.tl/VARISTORES-SMD.htm


----------



## EnkoReaver

Hola a todos,  tengo que armar un cable bipolar con una especie de "switch" particular.

Lo que necesito es algo asi



		Código:
	

(rojo)#####|#####(rojo)
(azul)@@@@@|@@@@@(azul)

al presionar el interuptor, los cables quedarian  invertidos

(rojo)#####|@@@@@(azul)
(azul)@@@@@|#####(rojo)



Lo que no conozco es el nombre del componente, que me invierta ambos cables.


pd: es un cable que utilizo para programacion de moviles usando la ficha microusb. Lo que sucede es que en algunos casos RX esta invertido con TX y me gustaria armar un cable solo en vez de unos 4-6 ya que tambien varian las resistencias.






desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## lubeck

intenta buscarlo como 
switch inversor....
si no lo encuentras puedes hacerlo con un par de reles y un switch...


----------



## DJ DRACO

Exacto, podés utilizar un SPDT o un DPTD que son llaves inversoras y doble inversoras respectivamente, o bien usar un rele inversor o doble inversor con 1 switch o botón pulsador...

también vienen pulsadores inversores y doble inversores, hasta cuádruple inversores, como los utilizados en walkie talkie...


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## EnkoReaver

Muchas gracias a todos, creo que lo que estaba buscando es el dpdt, que segun veo, el esquema posteado es justamente de un dpdt. 






Ahora sabiendo como se llama y teniendo el esquema puedo terminar de armar la cosa. 

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## DJ DRACO

De nada 

El que busca encuentra


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

Estoy reparando un cargador chino y me ha aparecido el componente que os dejo adjunto con el codigo inscrito: SSM6N80. No creo que os diga mucho porque es chino chino 100% no he encontrado datasheet en otro idioma que no sea chino.

Os explico lo que he medido porque yo no lo entiendo: 
Midiendo continuidad con positivo en la pata derecha (Supongo que sera la base en caso de ser un transistor) y negativo en la del medio me da 280, si conecto el negativo a la patita izquierda me da 0 y si vuelvo a conectarlo despues a la del medio me da 550, muy raro ¿no?? es como si se descargara algo y reseteara el bichejo..

Con el negativo en la pata derecha y el positivo en la del medio me da 0, conecto el positivo en la patita de la izquierda y me vuelve a dar 0, pero si lo vuelvo a poner en la del medio me da 750  

En todas las demas conexiones da infinito.

Yo creia que era un transistor de potencia pero la pata de la derecha que se supone es la base me da valores conectandolo en directa e inversa..

¿Alguna idea de lo que es? Porque si es un transistor evidentemente no funciona muy bien..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Limbo

He estado investigando por google y he encontrado un mosfet con el codigo 6N80 ¿Puede ser que sea este?


----------



## DJ DRACO

Puede ser, tiene pinta de mosfet de potencia..dice algo en el datasheet?

por lo general en el datasheet esta la foto, o un dibujo muy bueno del mismo, fijate


----------



## Limbo

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets2/89/89444_1.pdf

Ese es el datasheet, la capsula no coincide pero como es chino este modelo..
Lo que si coincide con las paginas chinas es que es de 800V 6A


----------



## hazard_1998

efectivamente limbo, ese es un 6N80 de samsung, por eso tiene el codigo SSM6N80, SSM es la abreviatura de samsung, y tiene el logo caracteristico de la marca ...


----------



## Limbo

¿¿Y lo de las mediciones es normal?? Las que comento en el primer mensaje..
¿¿Como puedo comprobar si esta en perfecto estado este componente??


----------



## armandolopezmx

Te pudeo decir que si es normal con las mediciones...  suele suceder con los mosfet.   ami me pasa mucho con los irfz540.   por lo general estos tienen un diodo entre el drain y sourse,  es lo que podemos medir con el multimetro.  de ahi en fuera, todas los demas combinaciones te debendar abierto (en mi caso con el multimetro digital). para evitar que se "dispare el corto" y poder medir bien dicho diodo,  con la punta del multimetro  hago un corto  entre drain y el source,  y con la punta positiva toco el drain, y ahi ya puedo medir el diodo.. y pues con todas las demas combinaciones me debe marcar habierto. 
espero haber sido claro.. suerte.


----------



## nahuel umedez

tengo que cambiar un yg2025 que me recomiendan? que es lo que da mejor resultado? es de un Edifier de pc


----------



## zabuza

oie amigo podrias ser mas explicito en tu pregunta,te refieres a un remplazo ???si ese es el caso puedes usar este men. tea2025 ya q el otro es chino creo este es de los mas comerciales
y a mi me funciono muy bien bro,no tienes q moverle nada solo ponlo en la misma posicion que el original y listo....espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## pandacba

En muchas ocaciones me tocado que ha llegado algun amgio con sus parlante de potencia con la placa de audio dañada, en la mayoria de los casos es una transistorizada y mono
En muchas ocaciones y según que tenia a mano en un perquete les he diseñado un impreso adecuado al tamño del gabinete ya sea con TBA80, el LM1877, etc, los que les ha dado muy buen resultado.

y en muchos equipos que traen imitaciones de los originales al cambiar por los origninales mejoro el sonido notablemente, tanto en potencia como en calidad


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos

yo tengo un multímetro que mide hasta 200MΩ y funciona perfectamente  últimamente me regalaron unas resistencias pero el multímetro no las puede identificar  ya que dice que tiene mas 200MΩ de resistencia y pues mire la tablas  y los colores y me salió como resultado una resistencia de 40MΩ al 0.5% 

Mi pregunta es qué clase resistencia es y qué resistencia tiene???
Y perdón por la novatada-...............


----------



## yair17

Para que salgas de duda descargate el lector de resistencias para que comopares.

Ya aprobechado tengo un reproductor de vcd dvd y tubo un corto y se le quemo en la entrada me parese que un diodo pero es cuadradito chiquito no como el rectificador no se si este vien si es un diodo pero en la tablilla lo marca como D3 y luego esta un D8 y es igual solo cambia la capacidad y es que ya no tengo el diodo.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

¿Cuánto miden?

¿Qué colores tienen?

Yo veo Negro - dorado - negro - azul - verde

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## retrofit

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos
> 
> yo tengo un multímetro que mide hasta 200MΩ y funciona perfectamente  últimamente me regalaron unas resistencias pero el multímetro no las puede identificar  ya que dice que tiene mas 200MΩ de resistencia y pues mire la tablas  y los colores y me salió como resultado una resistencia de 40MΩ al 0.5%
> 
> Mi pregunta es qué clase resistencia es y qué resistencia tiene???
> Y perdón por la novatada-...............



Si son toda iguales...  pon varias en paralelo, por ejemplo 4, mides el valor y si lo mide divides entre 4, el resultado es el valor de cada una de ellas.
PD. en valores tan altos, cuando midas no toques con las manos (o dedos) ninguna de las puntas del Tester

Saludos.


----------



## cmontoya

EB4GBF dijo:


> Si son toda iguales...  pon varias en paralelo, por ejemplo 4, mides el valor y si lo mide divides entre 4, el resultado es el valor de cada una de ellas.
> PD. en valores tan altos, cuando midas no toques con las manos (o dedos) ninguna de las puntas del Tester
> 
> Saludos.



Hola amigos gracias por su consejos 

Hice lo que decia EB4GBF  conecte 2-4-8 en palalero pero sin ningun resultado......

En cuanto a lo que preguntaba elaficionado 

Mide 0.8mm 

Colores: negro-dorado-negro-azul-verde

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## elprofetellez

Es una resistencia de Presición:
VERDE= 5
AZUL= 6
NEGRO= 0
DORADO= X0.1
NEGRO= SIN VALOR

56 Ohms.

Aunque lo más seguro es que los colores sean:
VERDE= 5
AZUL= 6
MARRON= 1
DORADO= X0.1
MARRON= 1%

Por lo que seria de 56.1 Ohms +- 1% de tolerancia.

http://www.searchingtabs.com/rcolor/rescolor_spa.htm

Saludos!


----------



## cmontoya

elprofetellez dijo:


> Es una resistencia de Presición:
> VERDE= 5
> AZUL= 6
> NEGRO= 0
> DORADO= X0.1
> NEGRO= SIN VALOR
> 
> 56 Ohms.
> 
> Aunque lo más seguro es que los colores sean:
> VERDE= 5
> AZUL= 6
> MARRON= 1
> DORADO= X0.1
> MARRON= 1%
> 
> Por lo que seria de 56.1 Ohms +- 1% de tolerancia.
> 
> http://www.searchingtabs.com/rcolor/rescolor_spa.htm
> 
> Saludos!



Gracias por el aporte.................... pero me surge una duda si dices que es de 56Ω por que el multimetro no la mide????? ninguna de todas esas resistencias 

Por cierto el multimetro es nuevo y funciona perfectamente es un  uni-t ut50a


----------



## fdesergio

Por lo que veo, yo segun mi experiencia son BOBINAS y  deberian marcar o ohmios, lo que sucede es que no nos dices que lecturas obtienes en el multimetro, para mi son bOBINAS, ese color verde claro siempre se ha usado en bobinas NUNCA he visto resistencias de ese color (claro  que pueden haber), chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## retrofit

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos gracias por su consejos
> 
> Hice lo que decia EB4GBF  conecte 2-4-8 en palalero pero sin ningun resultado......
> 
> En cuanto a lo que preguntaba elaficionado
> 
> Mide 0.8mm
> 
> Colores: negro-dorado-negro-azul-verde
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda



Pues si no miden nada y el multímetro está bien  quizás por eso te las han regalado 

Saludos.


----------



## Vick

Si no son bobinas como ya alguien mencionó, entonces puede que sean capacitores he visto muchos capacitores con esa forma que parecen resistores...


----------



## fdesergio

Vick dijo:


> Si no son bobinas como ya alguien mencionó, entonces puede que sean capacitores he visto muchos capacitores con esa forma que parecen resistores...


generalmente los capacitores en esa forma  axial son de color rosa o rosado, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los condensadores miden como circuito abierto, ese elemento mide 0.8 ohmios. 
Creo que debe ser bobina.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Vick

fdesergio dijo:


> generalmente los capacitores en esa forma  axial son de color rosa o rosado, chauuuuuuuuu



Si generalmente pero hasta ahora he visto de todo hasta las cosas más extrañas...



elaficionado dijo:


> Los condensadores miden como circuito abierto, ese elemento mide 0.8 ohmios.
> Creo que debe ser bobina.



El autor del post menciona que miden 0.8 *milimetros* (que deben ser 8mm) no ohms, dice que no mide resistencia (circuito abierto) es lo que me hace pensar que son capacitores...


----------



## carlos230174

aver si podeis hacer el favor y me podeis decir que es este componente que se me ha quemado






esta a la entrada de carga de un electroestimulador y no tengo muy claro que sea esto

gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ricard

Hola!

Estoy intentando reparar un portátil Acer, concretamente un TravelMate 5730. Tiene la placa base en mal estado. Como me suel ocurrir, al decirle el precio al cliente para la substitución de la placa base no le interesa puesto que vale más la pena comprar otro portátil que repararlos. Las placas base como poco pueden costar 300€ + Gastos de envío + Un poquito de mano de obra = No merece la pena.

En este caso la avería en la Placa Base de este portátil se puede apreciar visualmente. Hay un componente que lleva la referencia PJ899 LV, parece ser un diodo. He buscado en Google y en Onda Radio y no he conseguido saber dónde puedo conseguir este componente. ¿Sabría alguien cómo conseguirlo?
Pongo un par de fotos para mostraros con más claridad el componente que busco y otra foto para que veais la ubicación dentro de la placa base:











Asimismo os planteo otra duda. Hace poco también estuve intentando repara otro portatil Acer, en este caso era el Aspire 1654WLMI, es antiguo y su placa base vale más de 600€, lógicamente todavía merece menos la pena su reparación que el anterior.
Como es la moda de los portátiles, y mira que a todo el mundo le recomiendo que no se compren portátiles, pero parece que cuanto más les dices más lo compran. Me están saliendo muchas reparaciones de este tipo y casi siempre hay que substituir la Placa Base para solventar el problema.
¿Hay alguien que se dedique a reparar placas base de portátiles? Soy de un pueblecito de Badajoz, podría enviar las placas base a donde me indiquéis.

Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## shoker4

WTF? lindo trabajito te has agarrado eh XD. Encima con la pista cortada/levantada, no se lee bien el código del diodo, pero suelen ser rectificadores de alta velocidad.
Te recomiendo que limpies bien la zona y verifiques que no haya conexión hacia le otro lado de la placa (son motherboard multicapa).
Tambien verifica los transistores y diodos asociados, ese diodo se sobrecalento/quemo por alguna razón.
Aclara que sección del mother ese esa, así a ciegas es lo que puedo ayudarte.

Un saludo


----------



## osk_rin

facil. si te dedicas a reparar portátiles, tendrás una que otra tarjeta, para piezas, saca el componente de ahi te aseguro que no encontraras uno igual, en la tienda, trabajo en un servicio de reparacion y te comento que los componentes para portatiles los importamos desde china directamente, 

saluos.


----------



## FF_rts

se me ha petado el monitor TFT del ordenador, me ha hecho "PHHBOOOCK" y se ha parado de golpe. Aunque me lo seguia detectando el pc, porque lo tengo como segundo monitor, y hasta que no lo he desconectado de la tarjeta grafica me lo detectaba. He supuesto que era de *la parte de alimentación*, pensaba que era el transformador, pero mirando bien he visto que era un componente raro con 6 patas (5 juntas y 1 separada) TOP247F . con un agujerito de la explosión.

este es el componente, adjunto foto.
______________
J321
*TOP247F*
238....
______________
 /  /  /  /  /     /

1º existe este componente en las tiendas de electronica?
2º es posible que la destrucción de este componente haya afectado a otros, y no valga la pena repararlo?
3º por curiosidad, que función tiene este componente? debe ser un regulador, no?


----------



## Nilfred

1º Llamar y preguntar/Buscar online.
2º es posible.
3º Buscar datasheet y leerlo


----------



## dantonio

Subo la hoja de datos de ese circuito integrado.


----------



## FF_rts

gracias, ya os diré algo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Yo si fuera tu cambio todos los componentes de la fuente, lo digo siendo que no eres técnico” no te arriesgue a seguir quemando componentes


----------



## electroandres

si el componente exploto por algo debe ser, algun componente se fue de valor seguramente


----------



## Don Plaquetin

electroandres dijo:


> si el componente exploto por algo debe ser, algun componente se fue de valor seguramente



exacto electroandres


----------



## judex

hola amigos, podriais decirme como se llama el componente electronico que señalo con las dos flechas que le llaman lk1 lk3.
gracias por la contestacion
saludos desde españa


----------



## elprofetellez

Son Pines de conexión para colocar Jumpers.  (tira de pines sencillos), solo usa dos pines.


----------



## xpachx

busco un remplazo para este transistor
lo nesesito para un equalizador de 3 bandas y no puedo encontrar algo parecido
agradesco ayuda !!!
dejo el esquema para que me ayuden
Ver el archivo adjunto 6349

o donde puedo comprarlo aca en santiago de chile
tambien busco los condensadores de los valores de la imagen y noo los encuenttro alguien me da algun dato para comprarlos dentro de chile (creo que tendre que importarlos pero tengo qeu pgar en pesos chilenos ayuda?)


----------



## lsedr

Puedes sustituir el B547C por un NTE 289A...
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/200to299/pdf/nte289a.pdf

Los condensadores podes encontrarlo en un chasis de monitores de pc o cualquier otra placa... podes hacerlo con piezas usadas...


----------



## German Volpe

Un bc548 o 549 tambien podrian servir. Aguantan 20v menos que el 547, pero en el circuito se alimenta con 12v, asi que creo que no habria problemas.
Saludos

Te dejo el datashet http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/MicroElectronics/mXuwzwr.pdf


----------



## pandacba

Es muy probable que este mal lo que has puesto no sera un  BC547C? porque si es B547 se trata de un 2SB547, es un driver de audio en encapsulado similar a los BD135-9.

es decir uno no tiene nada que ver con el otro el primero es de señal el segundo de potnecia


----------



## dantonio

El BC547C NXP está marcado C547C, pero ese no es exactamente el número que le han asignado a ese mismo componente los demás fabricantes. 
El BC547 Fairchild es similar a la B547C NXP. Ambos son de encapsulado A-92. El componente ídem del fabricante  ON  tiene algo más baja la tensión de saturación máxima, dada la mismas condiciones de ensayo. El ON también tiene una frecuencia de corte garantizada. La fabricante Fairchild solo proporciona una frecuencia de corte típico. La empresa ON ha especificado los parámetros que la otra parte no lo hace, por lo que es mejor controlado éste para el usuario exigente.


----------



## pandacba

Lo que posteas no tiene nada que ver con la pregunta original si lees de nuevo esta escrito *b547c*

y con esa b alli solo lo hacen los 2SB, pero a su vez pone "C" al final lo cual es propio de los BC, por eso le pido que se fije bien y le aclaro que el 2SB tiene una cápsula simlar a los BD para ver asi de que transistor se trata y aún aclaro que los primeror(BC) son de señal y el segundo (2SB) son de potencia.

El resto es sábido pero totalmente irrelevante para la presente situación


----------



## dantonio

<El BC547 Fairchild es similar a la B547C NXP>
Me parece que usted no ha leído bien mi respuesta. Ahora bien, que le parezca 
a Usted irrelevante todo el resto es opinión suya que acepto, aunque no comparto.


----------



## livejuan

hola xpachx. utiliza un transistor de uso general, por ejemplo: 2sc945, , C1815, bc548b etc. lo importante en estos casos es que sea un reemplazo que soporte el voltaje al que va a ser sometido y que sea de bajo ruido, 

PD: en mis manos han pasado muchos estereos y equipos de audio profesional que utilizan estos transistores que te comento. les comento que me dedico a la reparación de esos equipos, por eso creo que es valido mi comentario.


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=bc547


----------



## pandacba

No tiene sentido disicutir hasta que no aclare, todos hablan dando por echo algo que no es b547C esta mal escrito, y hasta que no aclare no podemos decir que se trate de un BC o de un 2SC

por otro lado los transistores propuestos como reemplazos estan mal porque la nomenclatura que esta en el titulo no existe, entonces no se puede ofrecer un sustituto de algo que no existe.

y peor no se puede ofrecer un sustituro japónes de un transistor europeo sin aclarar que hay diferencia en la posición de sus terminales, mientras que la linea europea para baja señal es EBC la japonesa es BCE

Sin aclara eso el usuario lo colocara tal como biene pensando que son identicos... 

Hay muchas cosas a tener en cuena al dar un reemplazo, por otro lado si se trata de un transitor europeo la letra C al final indica alta ganancia....


----------



## el-rey-julien

según el esquema el tr es c547b ,a lo que asumo que es un 2SC547b ,pero según la hoja de datos del 2SC547 es un Driver y amplificador VHF de 175MHz 65V, 1A, 
como en este caso se usa para audio yo creo que es un simple tr bc547/8 .....
su majestad dice metele cualquier tr de uso general,pero de bajo ruido y funciona


----------



## German Volpe

Debe ser el bc547 .  Porque en el datashet del 2sc547 aparece esto *Datasheet*

2SC547 - SILICON NPN TRIPLE DIFFUSED CHARACTER DISPLAY HORIZONTAL DEFLECTION OUTPUT - Hitachi Semiconductor

El circuito del pre dice transistor c547b


----------



## el-rey-julien

livejuan dijo:


> hola xpachx. utiliza un transistor de uso general, por ejemplo: 2sc945, , C1815, bc548b etc. lo importante en estos casos es que sea un reemplazo que soporte el voltaje al que va a ser sometido y que sea de bajo ruido,
> 
> PD: en mis manos han pasado muchos estereos y equipos de audio profesional que utilizan estos transistores que te comento. les comento que me dedico a la reparación de esos equipos, por eso creo que es valido mi comentario.



esoo esoo mesmo pero con otras palabras


----------



## German Volpe

Lo dijimos al mismo tiempo jaja


----------



## el-rey-julien

German Volpe dijo:


> Debe ser el bc547 .  Porque en el datashet del 2sc547 aparece esto *Datasheet*
> 
> 2SC547 - SILICON NPN TRIPLE DIFFUSED CHARACTER DISPLAY HORIZONTAL DEFLECTION OUTPUT - Hitachi Semiconductor
> 
> El circuito del pre dice transistor c547b



ami me sale que es un tr de vhf http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=c547
si al mismo tiempo lo escribimos german


----------



## German Volpe

Si es raro. Lo busca asi , pero me aparece en el datasheet 2sc5470


----------



## el-rey-julien

2sc5470 no es igual a 2sc547d por eso sera


----------



## German Volpe

Si si es verdad jaja.
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

saludos German  (no tenes nada que ver con la volpe?)


----------



## German Volpe

no nada que ver jaja


----------



## pandacba

German Volpe dijo:


> Debe ser el bc547 .  Porque en el datashet del 2sc547 aparece esto *Datasheet*
> 
> 2SC547 - SILICON NPN TRIPLE DIFFUSED CHARACTER DISPLAY HORIZONTAL DEFLECTION OUTPUT - Hitachi Semiconductor
> 
> El circuito del pre dice transistor c547b



ahora si, si dice c C547B no cabe ninguna duda es un BC547B 

Pero si se fijan bien el forista puso b547c, puso al reves las letras, y existe el 2SB547, es un pre de audio en càpsula como los BD135-139

Se debe tene cuidado al postear y colocar de manera correcta la nomenclatura, ya que se presta a confusión y es imposible adivinar


----------



## christiani

hola buenos dia yo tengo el mismo problema, y me preguntaba  si me podrias compartir tu circuito, mil gracias y hasta pronto


----------



## deshrell

Hola christiani buen dia, a que te refieres con el circuito? Al esquema electrico? porque si ese es el caso no lo tengo. Cuentame bien los sintomas de tu sistema y asi veo en que te puedo ayudar mejor.


----------



## lsedr

al parecer hay un error en el escrito o que ?
Ver el archivo adjunto 6349


----------



## pandacba

Si, lo escribio mal en el esquema esta bien......


----------



## FF_rts

ha muerto.
ha ido a la basura.


----------



## Nilfred

¿El TFT completo o solo la fuente?


----------



## armandolopezmx

literalmente???? o por lo menos deshuesadero?????


----------



## Manotas

hola . quisiera que me pudiesen ayudar a encontrar algun reemplazo de un transistor que se me quemo en la ecu por un cortocircuito ... el modelo es el BU941zp . y no lo logro encontrar en ninguna parte , solo mandarlo a pedir que minimo 100 unidades ... ojala pudieran ayudarme .. es un transistor que controla la bobina de mi auto ojala me ayuden .. o si se pudiera reemplazar por mosfet no lo se...  alguien tiene alguna idea ???

graciasss


----------



## ale2copas

Hola Manotas 

Esta es mi primera intervención en el foro, aprovecho para enviar un saludo a toda la comunidad.
Yo vivo en España y aqui lo he encontrado en Farnell(por una unidad).
Te adjunto el link: 
http://es.farnell.com/jsp/displayPr...1zp|&s_kwcid=TC|14560|bu941zp||S|e|9217861989

No se si en Santiago tienes un Farnell, pero hace algunos años en Argentina lo representaba Electrocompomentes sa. 

Espero que estos datos te sirvan

Saludos 
Ale


----------



## Manotas

no tengo ningun lugar donde los tengan , solo eh visto paginas para hacer a pedido lamentablemente .. saludos


----------



## solaris8

*Manotas*
posibles reeplazos,  


Bu922t
Bu2508a
Bu508a/ Bu208a
Tip 162
Bu931

te dejo las caracteristicas  del  BU941zp  y el pdf 

La estructura de transistor: npn
Máxima disipación de potencia continua colector del transistor (Pc): 56W

Limite el colector DC-base (Ucb): 500V

Límite de colector-emisor del transistor de tensión (Uce): 400V

Límite de tensión emisor-base (Ueb): 5V

Máxima corriente continua de colector del transistor (Ic max): 15A

Temperatura límite de unión pn (Tj): 175°C

Frecuencia de corte de la relación de transferencia corriente del transistor (Ft): -

Capacidad de la unión de colector (Cc), Pf: -

Estática coeficiente de transferencia de corriente en el circuito con emisor común (Hfe), min/max: 300MIN

Fabricante: ST


----------



## Manotas

muchas gracias voy a probar con algunos que hay aqui como el bu208 y el 508 ... saludos


----------



## 1244226

nesesitas checar en los libros de equivalencias puedes encontrar el remplaso en otra marca  , national semiconductosr,fairchiel,motorola,feescale ,etc cada uno maneja  lo de los otros pero con diferente serial o nombre


----------



## silvia espinel

hola amigos tengo un problema con un amplificador de bajo que tiene muy baja ganancia y descubri que el problema es el operaciona ca 30802 pero no lo consigo algen sabe por cual lo puedo reemplazar


----------



## neutron

Muchachos..tengo que ser breve..necesito algun reemplazo facil de conseguir del FDD8780 (fui a electronica el universo y no lo tenian) ..es un fet que esta quemado en una mother de PC.. les agradezco su ayuda..!


----------



## Eduardo

silvia espinel dijo:


> hola amigos tengo un problema con un amplificador de bajo que tiene muy baja ganancia y descubri que el problema es el operaciona ca 30802 pero no lo consigo algen sabe por cual lo puedo reemplazar


CA3080 o CA30802 ?

Si es un CA3080 no es un operacional común sino un amplificador operacional de transconductancia (OTA). Así que ojo con la forma en que lo controlaste.


----------



## silvia espinel

es ca3080 a te refieres con la forma en q lo controlo


----------



## Eduardo

silvia espinel dijo:


> es ca3080 a te refieres con la forma en q lo controlo


Y como fué que llegaste a la conclusión que le faltaba ganancia?  Mediste algo o es pura intuición?


----------



## silvia espinel

por q*UE* hay muere la señal


----------



## zopilote

Que te de un reemplazo no te va ayudar  (No todos podrian tenerlo). Lo que hubieras pedido es si tienen algun reemplazo al empleado de la tienda. Y si no tenian algo similar, entonces buscar en otros
lugares, por ejemplo en donde ensamblan PCs, o donde resiclan computadoras o similares.


----------



## el-rey-julien

buen dia tendero¡ tendría un mosfet de 
MOSFET 25V, 35A, 8.5mOhm .
primero se busca la hoja de datos y luego se busca otro componente que sea lo mas parecido posible o siempre de mas corriente y tencion pero nunca menor
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/135721/FAIRCHILD/FDD8780.html



http://alltransistors.com/mosfet/cr...3.0A&tj=-&fr=&cd=-&rds=0.0031&mnf=&caps=TO263


----------



## Eduardo

Que ahí muera la señal significa nada más que el problema está en esa zona. 
Aunque el integrado es un fuerte candidato, no es la única causa por la que puede "morir" la señal.
Por ejemplo, el CA3080 tiene una entrada con la se regula la transconductancia, si de ese pin se pasaba por un potenciómetro y se te cortó la pista o el cable --> también te vas a quedar sin señal a la salida del integrado.

Como es un integrado obsoleto y los "reemplazos" llevan diodos de linealización (puede que cambie el efecto), además de venir dobles (LM3280,LM13700), lo mas recomendable es que te asegures. 
Es decir, primero sacalo (igual lo ibas a tener que hacer) y ensayalo en una protoboard.


----------



## Fogonazo

silvia espinel dijo:


> por q*UE* hay muere la señal



¿ Tienes el esquema ?


----------



## silvia espinel

eduardo ya descarte todo referente ala zona donde se encuentra el ic y fongonazo no tengo el esquema bueno y si consigos los dobles como podria adaptarlo ?


----------



## Eduardo

Vas a tener soldarlo en una plaquita genérica, mandar a -Vcc las entradas sin uso y salir con 6 cables cortos. 
Mientras haya espacio no hay problema, en caso contrario armate de paciencia.

Si el aparato no es tuyo, pasá primero un presupuesto pensando en la peor condición (la que ocurre el 99% de las veces), porque tu cliente solo le importa cuanto le sale el arreglo frente a uno nuevo, no cuanto trabajo te da.


----------



## ramirox

Hola tengo este componente que se me quemo (literalmente), de una placa de video y necesitaria ayuda para poder identificarlo. Mi deduccion fue que es un Varistor, en caso de que fuere, no sabria las especificaciones para poder comprar uno nuevo..agradeceria si tmb me dan una mano con eso.
Acá pongo una captura que encontre de la parte delantera de la plaqueta, donde ay un componente similar o igual al que se me quemo en la parte trasera y con la misma nomenclatura LB...la cual nose a que se refiere...,osea, los capacitores tiene la nomenclatura C , las resitencias R y asi ...pero esta LB nose que seria.(POR FAVOR ME CORRIJEN SI ME EQUIVOCO):







Otra cosita...no tengo mucha idea de electronica ...por eso hare la siguiente pregunta: esas nomenclaturas en la plaqueta tienen algo que ver con las especificaciones del componente o solamente estan hechas por el fabricante de la plaqueta para saber donde ubicar cada componente...perdonen mi ignorancia.

Aclaro que el componente que se me quemo tiene la nomenclatura (escrita en la plaqueta) LB63 y sus medidas aproximadas son de 1.25 mm x 2.00 mm (ancho x largo) nose si tendra algo que ver pero lo pongo por las dudas.


Desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda que me pudiesen brindar.


----------



## Fogonazo

Mira aquí si lo encuentras:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/


----------



## ramirox

Hola Fogonazo, muchas gracias por responder.

Te comento que no entiendo mucho lo del libro de codigos ya que me faltan muchas bases en la electronica.
Si me despejas esta duda capas que me ayuda a interpretar mejor el pdf de codigos:
 "esas nomenclaturas en la plaqueta tienen algo que ver con las especificaciones del componente o solamente estan hechas por el fabricante de la plaqueta para saber donde ubicar cada componente?".

Te comento que quisiera saber que tipo de componente es para poder ir a una tienda de electronica y no estar "Como Adan" (en bolas ) ...porque en una de esas el tipo que me atiene no tiene idea como yo y me vende cualquier cosa. (ya me pasó).

Nuevamente, muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

En 3 de los listados no lo encontré, descarga estos archivos: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/#post560512

Los descomprimes y revisa si encuentras el código *LB63* dentro.


----------



## ramirox

No encontre ese codigo en SMD Databook, ahora note que ese libro es para elementos activos.

No habra otro para elemntos pasivos?


----------



## ramirox

A  alquien mas se le ocurre que puede ser ese componente???


----------



## el-rey-julien

y vas a tener que levantar el circuito a mano(dibujarlo) para mas  o menos darte  una idea de que puede ser,
eso es lo que ase su majestad cuando encuentra algún componente destruido


----------



## ramirox

Ja , si yo supiera hacer ese circuito a mano me pondria una fabrica de tarjetas de video ......No tengo idea.


----------



## el-rey-julien

ni siquiera lo intentaste,,,,,


----------



## neutron

me di cuenta que el que esta quemado es el FDD8796 y nadie me lo puede  conseguir..en esa pagina que me paso el-rey-julien no aparece, pongo las  especificaciones y nada..


----------



## GTAmax

Que tal, ayer se me quemó la caja de encendido de mi moto, una Yamaha FZR600 del año 1989. Es una moto MUY rara por acá, no se consiguen repuestos ni a palos en argentina. Desarmé el CDI y me encuentro con unos cuantos componentes todos chamuscados, irreconocibles lamentablemente. La placa parece haber zafado bastante por suerte, no veo pistas levantadas ni agujeros como he visto en otras placas que tuvieron el mismo fin.
Por suerte, en internet googleando encontré unas fotos de otro muchacho de estonia que le sacó fotos al suyo, quemado pero en otra parte de la placa, por lo que puedo reconocer las resistencias que están quemadas. El drama lo tengo para identificar un componente que nunca habia visto. Lo remarque con rojo:




Si alguien me da una mano, súper agradecido, de esta caja depende el funcionamiento de la moto.
Saludos desde Río Negro.


----------



## miguelus

GTAmax dijo:


> Que tal, ayer se me quemó la caja de encendido de mi moto, una Yamaha FZR600 del año 1989. Es una moto MUY rara por acá, no se consiguen repuestos ni a palos en argentina. Desarmé el CDI y me encuentro con unos cuantos componentes todos chamuscados, irreconocibles lamentablemente. La placa parece haber zafado bastante por suerte, no veo pistas levantadas ni agujeros como he visto en otras placas que tuvieron el mismo fin.
> Por suerte, en internet googleando encontré unas fotos de otro muchacho de estonia que le sacó fotos al suyo, quemado pero en otra parte de la placa, por lo que puedo reconocer las resistencias que están quemadas. El drama lo tengo para identificar un componente que nunca habia visto. Lo remarque con rojo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si alguien me da una mano, súper agradecido, de esta caja depende el funcionamiento de la moto.
> Saludos desde Río Negro.



Es un Diodo

Sal U2


----------



## GTAmax

Miguel, gracias por la respuesta, nunca habia visto este tipo de diodos. Como se piden? el color celeste es algún tipo de código como el de las resistencias que indica alguna característica del diodo? cual sería su polaridad?
Gracias desde ya


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el codigo del Diodo es BY-101


----------



## analogico

revisando  mi bateria  que no carga encontre este fusible





usando el tester




descubro que la rama 1 esta cortada
entonces  conecto 1 con el 2

pero no funciona 
buscando mas en internet encontré paginas de foros rusos donde comenta de la existencia de este fusible pero no su reparacion   lo mas fue un ruso que compro 500 de estos fusibles directo al fabricante por que no los venden en ningun lado al por menor


por supuesto el dichoso fusible no lo encuentro en ninguna parte y mis limitados conocimientos de ingles no me permiten saber si esta bien la reparación que hice y el problema esta en otra parte o  este fusible tiene algo  que no e considerado
esta es la pagina  http://www.sonycid.jp/en/products/dd6/sfh0412b.html
y este pdf que sque de una pagina rusa explica algo http://newlist.ru/battery/images2/Fuse.pdf

pd
como no encontre ningun subforo adecuado para fusibles  coloco aqui la duda


----------



## alecmander

Hola, los datos están en el link que dejaste, lo que si yo pondría dos fuses de 6A primero como para probar.


----------



## solaris8

> descubro que la rama 1 esta cortada
> entonces conecto 1 con el 2



tal vez porque este fuse tiene 4 terminales, entre 4 y 2 hay una resistencia calefactora,
cito:	





> Cuando el calentador está operado por el flujo de corriente eléctrica, como se muestra en la figura de la izquierda, el protector de auto-control se conecta a la fuente de alimentación de tensión constante y el tiempo para la fusión de los dos fusibles se mide.









a lo mejor deberias subir una foto para ver el circuito completo
ahh te deje el pdf en español


----------



## analogico

aca  el intento de reparación


quizas deba reemplaza todo por 2 fusibles y una resistencia para imitar el funcionamiento
p
ero
 todavía no entiendo la resistencia aparece como heater, o sea que su función seria solo calentar
y este calor rompa el fusible o si va conectada  a algun circuito electronico mas complejo

no entiendo como dije mi limitado conocimiento de ingles y el documento en español no se entiende mucho



de todos modos  si esto no resulta tendre que buscar otro uso para las celdas


----------



## lucasnic

Buenas!
Tengo un amplificador que se le quemaron los transistores de salida que no se consiguen y no encuentro el reemplazo ni la hoja de datos de estos.
Son dos: uno dice AR 27 y abajo  ARG 803 es un transistor PNP 
             el otro dice AR 28 y abajo ARG 807 y es un NPN.
Ambos poseen capsulado TO-220
Si alguien sabe con que se puede reemplazar. O cuales son lo parametros y de que manera se pueden medir para buscar el reemplazo. Ya que tengo el otro canal del ampli con los mismos transistores que funcionan bien.
Muchas Gracias!


----------



## J2C

Lucasnic

Eso mismo fue preguntado aqui: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/transistor-desconocido-3869/ .

Supongo si es de la misma marca el equipo que son transistores que en los años 70 y primera parte de los 80 encapsulo Texas en la planta que tenia en Don Torcuato sobre la Panamericana. Seguro BGH le pedia que los marcara de otra manera y supongo que son equivalentes al par complementario *TIP41B* (NPN) / *TIP42B* (PNP).

La proxima vez utiliza primero el buscador del foro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php sino quieres que te manden a *Moderación* y nadie te responda.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## josemari75

hola, aqui os dejo un componente smd, no tengo ni idea de que puede ser...., pertenece a una placa de disco duro que esta en corto en la parte de 5v.
pues eso, gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Rijiru

Diosdo Schottky Barrier de bajo voltaje y conmutacion de alta velocidad, DATASHEET: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/kec/KDR728.pdf


----------



## humbertegui

Hola a todos.
Tengo una duda y me gustaría me ayudaran a resolverla.
Tengo un amplificador de audio con 8 transistores del tipo A940 (2SA940 supongo) reventados. El problema es que no los encuentro en mis proveedores habituales y había pensado en sustituirlos por unos 2SA968, ¿es factible?.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## el-rey-julien

2SA839, 2SB608, 2SB628(A), 2SB861    estos son los reemplazos del 2SA940 (150V, 1,5A, 25W, 4MHz).
*también va el 2SA968 (160V, 1,5A, 25W, 4MHz)*
si es factible 100%


----------



## Cacho

Estimo que esos transistores están en la etapa de AV o de drivers de los de salida, porque son chicos para otra cosa (son TO220).

El 968 parece ser el hermano mayor (en tensiones) del 940. Debería andar y creo que tiene el mismo pinout (no me fijé). Si ese no anda, los MJE340/350 son una opción (más tension, pero poca corriente), y los MJE15031/33 son la otra (con más corriente).

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

si el pinout es el mismo 








2SA839, 2SB608, 2SB628 y 2SA968


----------



## abel2b

Estaba buscando información sobre este fusible y llegué aqui gracias por los links y bueno aclaro un poco, en efecto la resistencia heater es de unos 5-9 ohms y es un elemento para calentar y derretir las pistas fusible y asi proteger la bateria en caso de sobrecarga, sobrecorriente y corto circuito.

Sobrecorriente y corto circuito son automatico, pues, bueno son fusibles!

El heater es mas que nada para la sobrecarga, cuando un circuito externo detecta algun evento predeterminado y necesita cortar el suministro de corriente, en este caso una sobre carga, este activa el heater por medio de un transistor el cual se calienta y derrite el fusible...


----------



## Naroba

Hola, buenas días, tardes, noches...

Mi duda es acerca de un motor de ventilador, el cual no enciende, no vibra, no hace ruido, ni se calienta, los cables de conexion a la electricidad, funcionan bien, los botones de cambio de velocidad también, todos dan voltaje, pero no hacen poner en marcha al motor, para que gire el eje.

Tengo sospechas de que un componentes es el que falla, pero no se que es, busqué en internet los datos que ahi tiene impreso pero no logré encontrar algo satisfactorio.

Les anexo unas fotografías. También, en dado caso de que no fuera esa la falla, ¿podrían decirme, con su experiencia, cuales serían los problemas más comunes para presentar esos sintomas?

Gracias, por leer esta publicación

Saludos.

El componente desconocido dice algo como: T3WC -....- 2A250V~ cabe destacar que tenía más letras, pero al quitarle el cordón que lo ataba, también quitó esas letras.

Nuevamente gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Mediste si el bobinado tiene continuidad ?
Caso* sin continuidad: *
Eso debió haber sido un fusible térmico, al recalentarse el motor se abrió.
Debes reemplazarlo y probar nuevamente


----------



## Naroba

No lo he verificado, lo checaré.

Gracias.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

neutron saludos, cuentame si ese mosfet se encuentra en el lado de la fuente por el conector P4 con 2  o 3 mosfet iguales enserie junto con los filtros ya que si es asi que hay iguales en serie te tocaria cambiar los 3 o 4 mosfet por otros en los cuales queden todos de la misma referencia, pero si este mosfet esta por el lado de las memorias lo puedes reemplazar por cualquier otro que cumpla con datasheet parecido hay no seria tan critico el reemplazo, consigue una o varias motherbord dañada y me comentas el modelo y marca, yo te ayudo con el repuesto a quitar.


----------



## santu

Hola a todos, les comento mi duda, estoy haciendo un pcb d un amplificador y me regalaron un switch pulsador de 6 pines, bueno en realidad 8 para reforzar al pulsador en la plaqueta.
Quisiera saber si hay algun datasheet de este componente o las medidas de los 8 pines que tiene, si me tiran alguno de estos datos se los voy a agradecer.

P.D.:si no llegan a ver la imagen avisen y subo otra, no la encontre por internet. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

El espaciado de los pines en los componentes electrónicos se encuentra normalizado, siempre es un múltiplo o submúltiplo de 1/10 de pulgada (2,54mm), así que solo es cuestión de medir.
El espaciado será la medida que más se aproxime a alguno de estos valores:

5,08mm - 2,54mm - 1,27mm - 0,635mm - 0,3175mm - 0,1587mm


----------



## santu

Fogonazo dijo:


> El espaciado de los pines en los componentes electrónicos se encuentra normalizado, siempre es un múltiplo o submúltiplo de 1/10 de pulgada (2,54mm), así que solo es cuestión de medir.
> El espaciado será la medida que más se aproxime a alguno de estos valores:
> 
> 5,08mm - 2,54mm - 1,27mm - 0,635mm - 0,3175mm - 0,1587mm



hola Fogonazo, gracias por responder a mi duda, no me quedaron bien en claro las medidas, disculpame por eso, pero te queria preguntar si tenes conocimiento de si existe un datasheet de este componente, es muy usado. en internet no lo encontre

la disposicion de pines seria algo asi   ':::.  -> imaginate esto como pines en el pcb, la comilla seria un pin tambien


----------



## Vegetal Digital

Hola, usa el tester para medir como conmuta, pero parece un simple switch doble inversor con retención: osea que tiene dos switchs de dos posiciones, y que no vuelve a su posición al soltarlo.
El otro pin que te sobra y la "comilla" son del chasis del botón, normalmente no tiene conexión con los switchs, pero podes verificarlo usando el tester. Esos pines podes no soldarlos, soldarlos y no conectarlos para darle mayor rigidez, ó lo recomendable sería soldarlos a masa (GND).
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

santu dijo:


> hola Fogonazo, gracias por responder a mi duda, no me quedaron bien en claro las medidas,


El espaciado entre pines "Debe" ser alguna de las medidas de la lista, tanto en sentido "X" como en sentido "Y".


> disculpame por eso, pero te queria preguntar si tenes conocimiento de si existe un datasheet de este componente, es muy usado. en internet no lo encontre


No creo que exista datasheet de ese componente en particular.
Aquí tienes de uno parecido, pero con otro espaciado mas grande.

http://www.vantronic-sa.com.ar/01bot_00.htm#01
http://www.vantronic-sa.com.ar/01bot_00.htm#03

La conexión eléctrica es la siguiente:
Los pines del medio conectan con los pines delanteros o traseros, según la posición del Switch.
*Switch hundido:*
El pin del medio derecha conecta con pin trasero derecha, pin medio izquierda conecta con pin trasero izquierda.
*Switch hacia afuera:*
El pin del medio derecha conecta con pin delantero derecha, pin medio izquierda conecta con pin delantero izquierda.

Los 4 pines de los extremos solo sirven para la fijación del dispositivo a la placa


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hablando de distancia entre pines lamento tanto informarte Fogonazo que no todos los componentes responden a lo que dices... 

Hace tiempo me dí cuenta que los jacks para plgu de 6,3mm para placa sólo tienen una distancia normalizada entre los pines en sentido X digamos...pero en el Y es una distancia distinta que no coincide con ninguna medida que al menos yo haya utilizado o conozca.

Sólo es a modo informativo jajaja

Saludos.


----------



## santu

Muchas gracias voy a comparar las medidas con los links de Fogonazo, muy buena info y muy buen foro, gracias a todos nuevamente.


----------



## pinocho

hola me gustaría saber de la opinión de este amplificador o si alguien  iso una modificación ..para que se mucho mejor.. suena bastante bien pero  no me gusta lo driver que calientan  un poco   ahí les dejo unas  fotos.


----------



## santu

Por si a alguien le intereso esto, aca tengo el componente para agregar y llenar su librería del PCB Wizard, está todo hecho por mi. Quedo muy bueno, Disfrutenlo.



Comenten si les gusto.


----------



## johnsamuel

Hola pinocho, no se ven las imagenes.Saludos.!!!.


----------



## zopilote

pinocho dijo:


> hola me gustaría saber de la opinión de este amplificador o si alguien  iso una modificación ..para que se mucho mejor.. suena bastante bien pero  no me gusta lo driver que calientan  un poco   ahí les dejo unas  fotos.



Solo es un post repetido como tres veces, si quieres verlo completo, allí va.



pinocho dijo:


> bueno yo arme uno   y me funciono ala primera pero no me gusta que calienten los  driver  un poco  pero me gustaría  sus  opinión  o alguna modificación


----------



## gatomeno

holas e buscado r*E*emplazos de los siguientes transistores para una potencia de auto que tendra ya unos 10 años y quisiera cambia*RL*s*S* los transistores porque el sonido empe*Z*ó a distor*S*ionar en un canal*a* y la fuente esta muerta :S
los de la fuent*E* eso
2sd1213......estos si son de mayor corriente seria ideal
tip 35c..... si ai mejores en ese mismo formato seria ideal
tip 36c..... lo mismo si ai alguno mejor bienvenido sea 

ambos transistores 35 y 36 ya fueron cambiados una ves.. hace unos 5 años por lo que ni idea cuales eran l*OS* originales y los de la fuente (2sd1213) son los originales desde ya gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola e enncontrado esto componente y no se de que se trata se que por lo que vi en al placa los encapsulado TO220 son triac pero no pude encontrar nada en San Google y el los otros TO3 son de una fuente de HP que estoy reciclando...







Si alguien tiene el datasheet se lo agradesco, cordial saludo al FORO...


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá tienes los Triac´s. Son Sanken. Ese logo es inconfundible 

http://www.sanken-ele.co.jp/en/prod/semicon/pdf/discon_e.pdf

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.net/datasheet-pdf/view/38465/SANKEN/TM1261.html

http://www.sanken-ele.co.jp/en/prod/semicon/pdf/data_tma126s-le.pdf

El RCA te lo debo. Tiene código propietario. Solo viendo el diagrama del aparato donde venía y analizando la función que tenía se podrá saber que es.

Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Gracias* Tacotomon* SI eso RCA son todo un tema encontrar sus características la funciones las conozco uno es un transistor el otro un regulador...


----------



## Tacatomon

Aunque, yo no me rompería la cabeza por un par de transistores TO-3 Jajajajaja.

Saludos!

PS: Es Tacatomon, no Tacotomon.


----------



## jmpcarceles

Hola,

   Tengo una fuente ATX de PC, que quiero recuperar para hacer una fuente de laboratorio.
   La fuente parece funcionar perfectamente, he hecho el puente verde+negro y se enciende, ademas le he enchufado 4 o 5 ventiladores que tenía por ahí, los mueve bien sin ningún problema.
   Lo único es que no es una fuente demasiado buena y la linea de 12v marca en el tester 11,23v, un poco bajo.
   A parte de todo esto hay una cosa que me preocupa, cuando la abrí empezaron a caer unos trocitos negros endurecidos que se partían, parece que tenían alguna inscripción, pero no se distinguía nada.
   Logré identificar de dónde venían, formaban parte de la cubierta de un componente puesto en vertical, una especie de resistencia grande, que ahora ha queda al aire su superficie metálica en espiral, el alambre que baja de la parte de arriba hasta la placa sigue teniendo este recubrimiento, es como si fuera una funda termoretráctil que se ha estropeado y endurecido, que se ha caído a trozos.

   ¿Alguién me puede ayudar a identificar de qué se trata?.
   ¿Puede haber algún problema si lo dejo así?.
   ¿Debería reemplazarlo?.

Adjunto una foto.
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

no se si este topico valla a F29 fijate que hay un lugar donde se habla mucho de estas fuente pero igual te comento enpienso por decirte que el arranque es si conectas el verde y el violeta. En cuanto a la tension de 11,44 es normal ninguna marca 12V reales se puede hacer unos ajustes para que llegue a esa tension, pero 0.5 es un factor de diferencia muy chico y no hay problema, esa tension esta perfecta. En cuanto a la resistencia sacala con cuidado midela y fijate que valor tiene lo que se le cayo es la ceramica que la recubre puede que alla sido por una sobre carga por el tiempo puedes cambiarla o dejarla asi es una limitadora hay fuente que las traen 

cordial saludo...


----------



## djwash

Lo de los voltajes podrias solucionarlo cambiando los capacitores de salida de la linea de 12V, y tambien de las demas que tienen la misma edad.

Ese componente es una resistencia, de esas de potencia que vienen con un material encima, las cascaras rosadas que se salieron son como pintura, debajo se puede ver el material resistivo, si no dice el valor en la placa podrias medirla y anotarlo o directamente reemplazarla por una de igual o mayor potencia, ya que el valor viene escrito en la pintura que se salio y si se quema ya no podras saber que valor tenia sin el esquematico de esa fuente.


EDIT: 11,44V para una pc es muy bajo, y mas si tiene un sistema de monitoreo de la fuente en la mother, para una pc vieja o trucha puede andar, y para fuente de laboratorio dale nomas...


----------



## humbertegui

Hola a todos.
Efectivamente, el pinout es el mismo, la única diferencia que encontré con respecto a los 940 es  
la frecuencia de oscilación. Ayer me confirmaron que el amplificador funciona con los nuevos transistores  (no es mío). Así que duda resuelta.
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## adlpc

buen dia soy nuevo en el foro. tengo un problema con ese componente, es parte de un ups, lo medi y esta en corto. es el mismo y quisiera saber si el IRFZ48V tambien me serviria para tal fin, pues segun el datasheet me dice que es de 72a y el rsd(on) es de 12 m siendo que el original STP65NF06 es de 60a y 11.5m. de antemano gracias.


----------



## maton00

te sirve igual solo verifica bien el tutorial de transistores pirata, por aca no hay uno solo que haya comprado a ciegas que no sea pirata o imitacion.
saludos


----------



## policehell

Ayuda a identicar este Componente y su valor, gracias.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/20120224013638.jpg/


----------



## kentuckyuser

Hola
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/resistencia.htm
Saludos.


----------



## Cyborg16

No estaría tan seguro. (ojo, capaz que si) pero si es de 5 bandas el verde (5) como multiplicador no tiene sentido porque 5% ya es el dorado, y el dorado que se ve debería ser un número, ¿pero cual? Y negro (0) de tolerancia tampoco me suena. Por ahi es una bobina.

Saludos.


----------



## YIROSHI

Es una resistencia es de  2.2Ω +/-0.5% te dejo la tabla calculadora hasta de 6 Bandas es muy util, espero que te sea de ayuda.
http://es.rs-online.com/web/generalDisplay.html?id=infozone/calculators&file=5band
Saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

YIROSHI dijo:


> Es una resistencia de 2.2K +/-0.5% te dejo la tabla calculadora hasta de 6 Bandas es muy util, espero que te sea de ayuda.
> http://es.rs-online.com/web/generalDisplay.html?id=infozone/calculators&file=5band
> Saludos



Yo diria que es una resistencia de 2.2 ohms +/-0.5% 
veo.  negro, rojo, rojo, dorado y verde


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero Sagitario10, si si tienes razon se me fue el K mil disculpas jejeje la costrumbe de poner K, el valor real es de 2.2 Ohm a +/-0.5% asi como lo indica en la tabla de la calculadora.

Saludos.


----------



## adlpc

muchas gracias amigo..muy agradecido


----------



## jmpcarceles

Perdón por el retraso, pero al fin pude extraer este componente, que en principio parece ser una resistencia.
Medí su valor con el tester y me da una lectura de unos 7,2Ohm, ¿es normal este valor?.
Para sustituirla, ¿qué valor y qué tipo de resistencia me recomendarían?.
Soy un poco novato en el tema, mis conocimientos se limitan a lo aprendido en el insti, lo típico ley de Ohm, circuitos básicos,..., no me acuerdo ya los años que hace, espero sean comprensivos.

Les adjunto foto.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## djwash

No estoy seguro si sea un valor comercial, puede ser 7.15 o 7.5, te queda ir a una electronica y preguntar que valor tienen, yo le pondria una resistencia de 5W de esas blancas del valor mas proximo...


----------



## cesarlost

tengo una duda respecto a este tema quiero armar este amplificador pero tengo un transformador de 46 volts y pienso utilizar los tip35c soportarian estos transistores ese voltaje o tendria que modificarle algo al circuito? por favor respondame gracias


----------



## SERBice

la resistencia esta quemada, no creo que ese sea su valor real. Prueba con 120ohm.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.
Las resistencias cuando se queman *Jamás* bajan de valor, siempre aumentan su valor.
Si mides ~7ohm seguramenre sería de 6,8ohm 0 menos.
Antes de poner una nueva revisa bien todo, cuando se ha quemado.. por algo será.

Sal U2


----------



## Cacho

1) ¿Qué amplificador pretendés armar?
2) ¿Son 46Vca los de salida de tu transformador? 
3) ¿O son 46+46Vca?
4) ¿O tu fuente da 46V de continua?
5) ¿O son +-46V?

2, 4 y 5 son casos en los que podría andar el TIP35, aunque en 5 estarían bien al límite, pero andarían seguramente.
Con más datos se puede arriesgar una respuesta más exacta.

Saludos


----------



## jmpcarceles

Gracias, por las opiniones.

No creo que esté quemada, puesto que no está ennegrecida ni nada, simplemente es como si el recubrimiento que tenía que parece ser era funda termoretráctil, si os fijáis bien el alambre largo  todavía la tiene, del calor se hubiera ido deteriorando poco a poco y caído a trozos, que es como lo encontré al abrir la fuente por primera vez.

De todos modos me voy a acercar a una electrónica, a ver si son capaces de averiguar de que tipo de resistencia se trata.

Reitero mis gracias y un saludo a todos.


----------



## cesarlost

tienes razon no di la informacion exacta pretendo armar el amplificador de 400 w de construya su video rockola y los 46 v los da la salida del transformador mide 23 v entre un extremo y el tap central y 46 v en los 2 extremos


----------



## Cacho

Ahora sí...

De ese ampli no te puedo decir mucho porque no lo he armado, pero si tu trafo es de 23+23V, tendrás algo como +-32V.
Los TIP35 van a funcionar bien con esa tensión, inclusive podrías llegar a usar los TIP3055, pero muy, muy, muy al límite y no te lo recomiendo, por el tema de corrientes... Fijate bien de no quedarte corto.

Vas a tener 4A de pico usándolo con 8r y 8A usándolo con 4r. Fijate que eso quede en la SOA (Safe Operation Area) del TIP antes de ponerlo a funcionar al máximo. Bajate el datasheet,que está en internet por todos lados, y dale una mirada. Yo ya me fijé, te toca a vos ponerte a mirarlo y decirme si te alcanza con uno, dos, tres o más transistores (si te lo digo yo no aprendés a hacerlo )

Saludos


----------



## oscarzx

Buenos dias, estoy reparando la fuente de un monitor HP VS15, y no encuentro reemplazo para el integrado FAN7601, alguien conoce alguno, gracias.


----------



## zopilote

El que no puede comprar integrados  a tiendas online, estara limitado al mercado de su ciudad, asi que ponte a buscar, como comprar por internet.


----------



## cesarlost

ok pues segun yo creo que con 4 tips estaria bien


----------



## Ferrare

Hola, Forer@s se trata de una placa base de ordenador portátil, que no enciende y al desarmarlo me encontré el componente de las fotos quemado. 
Está justo en la entrada de alimentación, pero he buscado la referencia que pone en datasheet y demás y no logro saber que es. En el componente pone  CH18  A15A.

Como digo he adjuntado unas fotos.

Gracias, de antemano.

Un saludo!!!


----------



## Cacho

¿4 por rama (8 en total) o dos y dos?
En cualquier caso, te alcanza 

Saludos


----------



## Daniel.more

almenos una recistencia no es,porque el codigo de recistencias smd admite una sola letra seguido de un numero o al reves un numero seguido de una letra..."pero no dos letras"...por la foto estoy seguro que es un diodo,por la banda blanca a un lado....saludos


----------



## zaiz

Así es. Es un diodo.


----------



## Ferrare

Aham muchas gracias!! y por ese diodo quemado a la entrada de alimentación puede ser el causante de que cuando le das al botón de encendido no se encienda nada??.

Un saludo, y gracias!!


----------



## zaiz

Sí, claro, puede ser esa la única causa, o puede que haya más causas, pero la respuesta a tu pregunta es "sí".

(Aunque por ahora es aventurado decir que ese sea todo el problema, ya que ese diodo por algo se quemó. Lo cual pudo haber sido por un corto o sobrealimentación, ya sea permanente o transitorio, eso no lo sabemos ahora.)


----------



## maton00

esos transistores son muy robustos(tip35c), comunmente en amplis con esos transistores de salidas voladas llegan muy pocos , porque o hay que ser muy bruto para volarlos o por las tantas imitaciones que hay por aca.
por ahi habia un ampli del estimado Rod Elliot que tenia un muy buen diseño y por supuesto el rotel de mnicolau que es una belleza, los recomiendo ciegamente para todos aquellos que empiezan con los transistores de alta potencia.
por ahi las dudas no vacilen en consultar
saludos


----------



## fdesergio

zaiz dijo:


> Sí, claro, puede ser esa la única causa, o puede que haya más causas, pero la respuesta a tu pregunta es "sí".
> 
> (Aunque por ahora es aventurado decir que ese sea todo el problema, ya que ese diodo por algo se quemó. Lo cual pudo haber sido por un corto o sobrealimentación, ya sea permanente o transitorio, eso no lo sabemos ahora.)



Por un corto ese diodo no se podria quemar, se quema por exceso de tension que supere su  umbral y/o  por que se conecto polarizado en forma directa  a la tension del cargador, casi siempre pasa (ojo si es el diodo de proteccion de entrada del cargador) porque alguien repara el cargador y deja invertida la polaridad entonces al conectarlo el diodo queda en directa y se quema, precisamente para eso esta ahi para quemarse e impedir que la tension con polaridad invertida ingrese al pc y haga muchos mas daños, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## zaiz

fdesergio dijo:


> Por un corto ese diodo no se podria quemar,



 ....Un diodo también se quema por exceso de corriente y eso lo puede generar un corto.
(Puedes ver cualquier datasheet de cualquier diodo y verás que hay dos características que si se sobrepasan pueden destruír al diodo: 1) corriente y 2) voltaje.)

También comentas esto:


fdesergio dijo:


> se quema por exceso de tension que supere su umbral


 ¿Y qué fue lo que yo dije? veamos:


			
				zaiz dijo:
			
		

> *Lo cual pudo haber sido... o sobrealimentación, *



En este caso dices lo mismo que yo.

Por otro lado:



fdesergio dijo:


> y deja invertida la polaridad entonces al conectarlo el diodo queda en directa y se quema, precisamente para eso esta ahi para quemarse e impedir que la tension con polaridad invertida ingrese al pc



Entonces si comentas eso, quiere decir que conoces el diagrama de la tarjeta madre o la has estudiado muy detenidamente. 

*(Eso que dices significa que el diodo se pone "en corto"* y es una contradicción a lo que comentas arriba.)

...Pues qué bien, entonces podemos suponer que la tarjeta madre no tiene ningún daño y que el diodo es sólo de protección.

Por lo cual se cumpliría la posibilidad que él planteó que si ese era todo el problema de la tarjeta y puede Ferrare proceder a cambiarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

Ferrare dijo:


> Hola, Forer@s se trata de una placa base de ordenador portátil, que no enciende y al desarmarlo me encontré el componente de las fotos quemado.
> Está justo en la entrada de alimentación, pero he buscado la referencia que pone en datasheet y demás y no logro saber que es. En el componente pone  CH18  A15A.
> 
> Como digo he adjuntado unas fotos.
> 
> Gracias, de antemano.
> 
> Un saludo!!!



pues si es un diodo finalmente, ademas en la misma placa que tiene el componente quemado dice a un lado que es un diodo, creo que te habras dado cuenta de eso cierto?


----------



## fdesergio

Bueno para no entrar en polemicas, cuando hablo que un corto no puede producir daño en ese aparato deduzco lo siguente y talvez no fui clao:
Asumo que el aparato NO ESTABA DESTAPADO cuando se daño , entonces asi es IMPOSIBLE que se dañe por un corto del cargador o algo externo a el, un corto en el cargado no afecta para nada el portatil.
Concluyendo, ese diod es de proteccion por lo tanto si lo quitas y solo para probar el portatil debe trabajar SI NO TIENE NINGUN OTRO DAÑO amen de otras cosas dañadas por el calor, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## analogico

si es el didodo de proteccion 

lo cambias por un diodo    rectificador de los corrientes
no hace falta que sea smd


le saque una foto a una reparación similar   con un 1n4007 que era lo que tenia a mano en ese tiempo

pero no la encontré


por alguna extraña razón a veces este diodo se quema


----------



## zaiz

fdesergio dijo:


> Bueno para no entrar en polemicas, cuando hablo que un corto no puede producir daño en ese aparato deduzco lo siguente y talvez no fui clao:
> Asumo que el aparato NO ESTABA DESTAPADO cuando se daño , entonces asi es IMPOSIBLE que se dañe por un corto del cargador o algo externo a el, un corto en el cargado no afecta para nada el portatil.
> Concluyendo, ese diod es de proteccion por lo tanto si lo quitas y solo para probar el portatil debe trabajar SI NO TIENE NINGUN OTRO DAÑO amen de otras cosas dañadas por el calor, chauuuuuuuuuu



De acuerdo, sí fuiste claro y creo que yo también. Pero por las dudas, sólo aclarar que un corto sí se puede producir dentro del aparato si algún dispositivo interno debido a circunstancias impredecibles (muy naturales) se pone en corto. Aunque es sabido que ese caso es remoto. Pero tratándose de buscar la causa de la falla, siempre es bueno considerar todas las posibilidades.

Otra causa posible de corto (y de posibilidad no tan remota de acuerdo a mi experiencia) es que se le llegara a conectar un dispositivo en estado de "corto" por un puerto USB, lo que podría ocasionar un exceso de corriente en la alimentación y suceder el desperfecto.

(Repito que eso es sólo para aclarar los conceptos.)

Y concluyendo que como ustedes dicen que es un diodo de protección, pues qué bien porque la solución parece a la mano.

Saludos.


----------



## oscarzx

zopilote dijo:


> El que no puede comprar integrados  a tiendas online, estara limitado al mercado de su ciudad, asi que ponte a buscar, como comprar por internet.



compre unos online de montaje superficial y no funcionaron, hay algun reemplazo para estos integrados?


----------



## Ferrare

Muchisimas gracias a todos, sabia que aqui iba a encontrar ayuda. Ya lo reparé y salió todo "fetén" Gracias de nuevo a todos y un cordial saludo.


----------



## joseyo2

Hola a todos, quería saber si alguien me puede ayudar a identificar que tipo de componente es el de la imagen que adjunto.
Se trata de un tubito de vidrio con una lamina metálica en su interior, que parecen ser dos unidas por un extremo entre ellas y luego los otros dos extremos unidos a los terminales del componente que está soldado al circuito.
No da continuidad entre sus terminales midiendo con el multímetro (no se ve roto su lamina interior), y en posición de Ohmnómetro aumenta el valor hasta infinito, estas medidas las he hecho sin desoldar el componente del circuito.
¿puede tratarse de algún tipo de diodo?


----------



## chclau

Podría ser un reed switch, es un interruptor que si le acercás un imán, cierra sus contactos.


----------



## phavlo

Parece ser un reed switch, medi continuidad y acercale un iman, si cuando le hacercas el iman mide continuidad es un reed switch (sensor magnetico) 
Se usan para los sensores de las puertas, ventanas de las alarmas (esos que vienen dentro de unos plastiquitos blancos rectangulares)
Saludos


----------



## joseyo2

Gracias por contestarme, efectivamente, es un reed switch. Lo he probado tal como me habeís dicho y da continuidad.


----------



## phavlo

De nada.
Saludos


----------



## oswaldo10

hola saludos tengo un amplificador FISHER al cual se le quemaron los transistores STK 0100ii y aca en medellin colombia no los he podido encontrar alguien me puede ayudar si tienen algun reemplazo 
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese integrado es un híbrido , podés abrirlo y repararlo.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/108378/SANYO/STK0100II.html

Pasá por aquí :

Diagramas internos de módulos hibridos Sanyo (*STK*)

Saludos !


----------



## llnitoll

Tengo una memoria RAM DDR2-667 kingston PC-5300, de 1gb, con un condensador SMD roto. 
Me gustaria intentar arreglarlo.

Es de color marron asi que imagino que es ceramico, de ancho mide unos 0,6 milimetros, y de largo unos 1,2 milimetros.






Si puedo hare una imagen de cerca, pero no hay mucho que ver...

Otra cosa, creeis que con un soldador normal de punta fina se puede hacer?

En este pdf hay mas detalles: http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/kvr667D2N5_1G.pdf






Gracias.


----------



## chclau

Lo más probable es que sea un capacitor de 100nF, 0603 (0603 es el tamaño).

Yo no me preocuparía mucho por intentar soldarlo, no creo que sea tan terrible que esté o no, pero si de todos modos querés hacerlo, con un soldador se puede realizar fácilmente.


----------



## llnitoll

Me comentan que lo mas probable es que sea el 0402 = 1.0x0.5 MM, después intentare medirlo con mas precisión.

Quiero soldarlo porque el PC se resetea, y con esto creo haber encontrado el problema, es eso o tirarla.

Gracias.


----------



## chclau

Me resultaría MUY raro que sea esa la causa de que la tarjeta de memoria no te funcione, pero te deseo suerte. Contá qué pasó.

Ah y tenés razón, deber ser 0402


----------



## llnitoll

Si funciona, pero más o menos desde que la puse , el PC se resetea sin motivo, algunos programas se cierran. Y mire todo, al final he cambiado la ram, y de momento bien, y al inspeccionar esta me doy cuenta de que le falta un SMD.

Si el PC funciona bien unos dias, dare como culpable la ram finalmente.


----------



## Basalto

llnitoll dijo:


> Si funciona, pero más o menos desde que la puse , el PC se resetea sin motivo, algunos programas se cierran. Y mire todo, al final he cambiado la ram, y de momento bien, y al inspeccionar esta me doy cuenta de que le falta un SMD.
> 
> Si el PC funciona bien unos dias, dare como culpable la ram finalmente.


Muchisimas veces se deja hueco para colocar componentes que en el montaje final no los ponen.


----------



## llnitoll

Esta roto, hay restos, y tengo dos RAM iguales... solo a una le falta.


----------



## Ferdinando12

Sospecho lo mismo que *chclau*, la reposicion de ese condensador no creo que solucione la falla, creo que la voladura de ese condensador es otra causa, lo repondrás pero creo que el módulo debe tener un daño en otra parte, de todas maneras es interesante el caso, sería bueno contar con la experiencia de la reparacion.

.-


----------



## llnitoll

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Sospecho lo mismo que *chclau*, la reposicion de ese condensador no creo que solucione la falla, creo que la voladura de ese condensador es otra causa, lo repondrás pero creo que el módulo debe tener un daño en otra parte, de todas maneras es interesante el caso, sería bueno contar con la experiencia de la reparacion.
> 
> .-



Mmm... las piezas para repararlo me costarian menos de 3€ en ebay, pero tendria que esperar, y comprando una Ram nueva me aseguro el tiro. No se que hacer, del año pasado a este a subido el precio de las DDR2. Pero quizas comprare ram nueva igualmente...

Un condensador de estos puede explotar? yo imaginaba que me lo entregaron roto, o me lo carge al poner la RAM. Están en garantía pero imagino que no sirve ya que puede ser que lo haya roto yo.


----------



## Ferdinando12

Podría explotar si se pasa la tension de trabajo, que dicho sea de paso son de 1,8  V con un maximo permitido de 2,3 V, pero habrian mas daños si fuera eso, tal vez vino fallado, tal vez ya estaba roto y solo ahora te diste cuenta.



> tengo dos RAM iguales



De pura curiosidad... la estás usando en Dual Channel ?

.-


----------



## llnitoll

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Podría explotar si se pasa la tension de trabajo, que dicho sea de paso son de 1,8  V con un maximo permitido de 2,3 V, pero habrian mas daños si fuera eso, tal vez vino fallado, tal vez ya estaba roto y solo ahora te diste cuenta.
> 
> 
> 
> De pura curiosidad... la estás usando en Dual Channel ?
> 
> .-



Si. ___________________


----------



## Ferdinando12

Uff... bueno, probala sola a la memoria y despues decidí.

.-


----------



## SergioVelasquezS

hola que ta una pregunta sobre el componene que muestro en la imagen, es un condensador????? como se llama "nombre tecnico"  y donde lo encuentro

att. sergio


----------



## maezca

hay mas de un componente en la foto....


----------



## SergioVelasquezS

hola y gracias si se da cuenta es el mismo,componente se ven 4 por que hay 4 del mismo tipo, e buscado que tipo de componente pero no e encontrado asunto, 

gracias


----------



## maezca

parecen capacitores smd, pero no estoy seguro... hay que ver si alguien mas entendido los ve


----------



## pablit

Las 4 pastillitas blancas son componentes SMD, por los números, diria son resistencias(puede que me equivoque fiero, mas que seguro),si no mal recuerdo los capacitores o condensadores llevan una letra delante del numero. 
 Puedes conseguirlos en algunas casas de electrónica(puede ser difícil conseguirla), o  puedes poner una resistencia común del mismo valor,es lo mismo.
 Para asegurarte que sea una resistencia medila con el tester, si tienes uno, sino llevalo  a una casa de electronica que se cope y te digan con que remplazarlo. Las dos de arriba deberian dar 220Ω y 1100Ω.

PD:El otro es una bobina


----------



## Fogonazo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/

*Identificar componentes SMD*

Eso tiene el aspecto de ser un transmisor, en caso afirmativo *NO* son capacitores SMD comunes.

Retirar y medir con medidor de capacitores.


----------



## SergioVelasquezS

hola gracias por las respùesta les comento que no tengo un componente de esos para medir lo unico que tengo es la imagen, a mi parfecer son capacitores pero no se como se llaman para preguntar en un casa de electronica, aqui en donde vivo no hay cada de electronica, llamar por telefono a una, no sabria como explicarme para hacer la pregunta al vendedor, por eso recurro a sus conocimientos para saber que tipo de componente es...

y si Fogonazo es de un transmisor de fm 150 watts....


----------



## Fogonazo

Fogonazo dijo:


> .....Eso tiene el aspecto de ser un transmisor, en caso afirmativo *NO* son capacitores SMD comunes......



*No* son comunes significa que *NO* los vas a encontrar en un comercio.

Seguramente son capacitores multicapa de mica con una tensión de aislación muy alta (No comercial) y una alta capacidad de disipar potencia.


----------



## pablit

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso tiene el aspecto de ser un transmisor, en caso afirmativo *NO* son capacitores SMD comunes.
> 
> Retirar y medir con medidor de capacitores.



Si ahi estaba mi duda por la bobinita eso me venia a la mente, no me encajaba eso con resistencias.


----------



## SKYFALL

rara vez he visto de este tipo y encaja perfectamente con la descripción que da Fogonazo, son dificiles de conseguir, tal vez un radioaficionado te pueda ayudar.


----------



## exetv

esos cuatro son capacitores del tipo mica plata marca Unelco, lo usan para el filtro pasa bajos, si no me equivoco, esta a la salida del equipo ? saludos


----------



## SergioVelasquezS

muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda....

atte. sergio


----------



## DavidGuetta

Debe estar a la salida de potencia...son hermosos


----------



## tiago

exetv dijo:


> esos cuatro son capacitores del tipo mica plata marca Unelco, lo usan para el filtro pasa bajos, si no me equivoco, esta a la salida del equipo ? saludos



Exactamente. Yo los he usado en varias ocasiones son metálicos y como han comentdo, dificiles de conseguir. Mira este anuncio: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Capacitor-M...831?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item336eb51b2f

Saludos.


----------



## SergioVelasquezS

hola gracias. una pregunta, si tengo un capacitor c omo estos de mica, de 22pf, lo puedo reemplazar por uno igual (capacidad y voltaje)pero de los normalitos.........

atte.sergio


----------



## Fogonazo

SergioVelasquezS dijo:


> hola gracias. una pregunta, si tengo un capacitor c omo estos de mica, de 22pf, lo puedo reemplazar por uno igual (capacidad y voltaje)pero de los normalitos.........
> 
> atte.sergio



Sip, pero su duración (Vida) será similar al tiempo que tarde en escapar un mosquito de una jaula para osos polares.

Si el que armó el transmisor se molestó en colocar esos capacitores "Especiales", por algo será. 

Si fuera un amplificador de alguno que otro Watt, no habría problema, pero 150W ya es una cosa seria.


----------



## tiago

Sergio, los experimentos con gaseosa.

Por Ebay seguramente los localizarás, haz un esfuerzo economico y garantizale a tu transmisor un feliz funcionamiento por muchos años.

Saludos.


----------



## homebrew

Hola como te indica *exetv* son condensadores mica plata marca Unelco, muy usados antes en aplicaciones de potencia en rf. si lo miras bien son varias laminas separadas por hojas de mica tal cual fuera un condensador variable pero estos son fijos.
Se usan en etapas de salida de fm , vhf ,uhf  y soportan mucha potencia.

saludos.


----------



## fernandob

hola, les hago 2 preguntas:

1 -- quien inicio : por que supone que esos componente sestan fallados si solo tiene la foto ??=?

2 - al rsto: si yo conozco las caracteristicas de ese compoente y no consigo el mismo smd , ¿ hay problema en poner uno mas grande en tamaño pero de similares caracteristicas ??  o el tamaño y algo de longitud de patas afecta ???


----------



## Fogonazo

fernandob dijo:


> hola, les hago 2 preguntas:
> 
> 1 -- quien inicio : por que supone que esos componente sestan fallados si solo tiene la foto ??=?


Creo que se esta tratando de copiar el diseño. 


> 2 - al rsto: si yo conozco las caracteristicas de ese compoente y no consigo el mismo smd , ¿ *hay problema en poner uno mas grande en tamaño pero de similares caracteristicas ??*  o el tamaño y algo de longitud de patas afecta ???


Si lo hay, fijate que prácticamente no tiene patas, fue pensado para un montaje "Aplastado" contra el impreso y así minimizar la posibilidad de que trabaje como antena receptora o emisora dentro del aparato.
Mas grande o mas pequeño afectan la inductancias y capacitancias parásitas del amplificador, habría que re-ajustarlo íntegramente.
La forma también fue pensada como para dar estabilidad física que de no tenerla traería aparejada inestabilidad de funcionamiento, el montaje debe ser solido.
Si fuera otro esquema no habría ningún problema, pero siendo VHF "Todo" es problemático y cualquier cambio aunque sea solo de posición afecta el funcionamiento del conjunto.


----------



## warjazzman

Buenas compañeros, a ver si me podéis hechar una mano, he encontrado un esquema de un Therevin que parece sencillo de montar, el problema es que hay un componente que no sé exactamente que és, diría que es la antena pero no es toy seguro, os dejo el pcb con los componentes, así como el esquema del circuito.

El componente que me gustaría saber es el que está simbolizado por la letra K1

Ya diréis algo, gracias


----------



## malesi

Es la salida del circuito con un RCA para circuito impreso.
?Que conectas en a. b, c?



Saludos


----------



## warjazzman

Hola, gracias

pues si te soy sincero no lo se, ya que he encontrado por casualidad esta tarde el eesquema y todavia no he tenido tiempo de mirarlo, seguramenta alguno de estos puntos sea la salida para poder conectarlo a un bafle, aunque he de mirar si puedo saber cual es.

Lo dicho gracias por la respuesta



lo he estado mirando dos de esas entradas atacan a los 555, si es la entrada de señal, imagino que es donde se tendria que conectar la antena, que és lo que produce la entrada, pero no estoy seguro


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola  hace mucho tengo esta pregunta y no me la e rospondido encontre un viejo televisor el cual lo estoy re re re reciclando y quisiera saber ¿Este diodo es igual al 1N4148 ? Porque lo veo por todos lado donde tendria que ir . Este pequeño no tiene codigo y busque color de diodos y nadaaaaa alguien que sepa ¿Que diodo es?


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Por lo que recuerdo, esos diodos eran zener. Podes probarlos fácilmente.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

voy a probar tiger, pero no creo que un TV del año 80 traiga mas de 30 zenner es raro. Pero bueno pruebo??? tengo un tester para eso o un circutio que encontr en internet


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Nono, no creo, si son como 30 iguales, seguro que no son zener, bueno, no creo.


----------



## SKYFALL

Algo raro el diodo, no hay forma de sacar algunos y ponerlos a trabajar en un circuito donde normalmente estuviese un 1N4148?


----------



## totono1234

Hola amigos, tengo un problema con un transistor superficial SMD la num que tiene es ADXB 7B (7B esta acostado en la punta) busque por todos lados pero no pude decifrarlo esta en corto y tengo que reemplazar desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## lsedr

totono1234 dijo:


> Hola amigos, tengo un problema con un transistor superficial SMD la num que tiene es ADXB 7B (7B esta acostado en la punta) busque por todos lados pero no pude decifrarlo esta en corto y tengo que reemplazar desde ya muchas gracias



sube una foto del equipo donde esta ese transistor para poder ayudarte. saludos c


----------



## totono1234

es muy difícil sacarle una foto ya que es muy chico pero lo voy a intentar, por el preoblema que tengo este transistor controla el encendido y apagado del estereo, esta en corto colector emisor(no estoy seguro)

el estéreo en cuestión prende al conectar pero no se apaga con la tecla power


----------



## lsedr

totono1234 dijo:


> es muy difícil sacarle una foto ya que es muy chico pero lo voy a intentar, por el preoblema que tengo este transistor controla el encendido y apagado del estereo, esta en corto colector emisor(no estoy seguro)
> 
> el estéreo en cuestión prende al conectar pero no se apaga con la tecla power



escribe los datos del transmisor


----------



## totono1234

ADXB 7B parece ser un sot 23


----------



## reyvilla

Aqui http://www.marsport.org.uk/smd/mainframe.htm aparecen las referencias 7B como transistor npn y otros como diodos...saludosss


----------



## Daniel.more

hola,como muchos saben es un martirio descifrar un diodo smd por su codigo de colores,porque segun sea su encapsulado,que solo varia en apenas 1 milimetro en sus dimenciones ya no es MEL sino por un milimetro menos es MINI-MEL la misma banda al principio de color negro por ejemplo ya no dice que es un zener sino ahora es de proposito general.............

alguien conose algun sofware que poniendo el encapsulado y las bandas de que diodo es??
schottky,zener,etc........


----------



## Ricard

Siento en haber tardado tanto en responder y en preocuparme del tema.

Al final encontré un sitio en Barcelona - España que reparan portátiles. Me hicieron un presupuesto y el amigo propietario del portátil les dijo que no le merecía la pena arreglarlo.

El portátil malo no es, tiene 2GB de Ram y un disco duro de 300GB. Pensé en comprarle el portátil averiado pero no sé qué hacer al final.

En cualquier caso os agradezco mucho shoker4 y osk_rin, gracias por responder y por la ayuda.

Un cordial saludo!!


----------



## analogico

dice D18   así   que debe ser un diodo si todavía se nota la marca de polaridad  colocale un diodo rapido de 3A o mas

solo por probar después de todo la placa esta mala y no perderías mucho


----------



## jxcoronel

Buenas noches gente, les cuento, estoy en un pequeño proyecto...
Voy a armar una plataforma para Pump It Up (un juego de 'baile') con la placa de un joystic, un controlador en la pc y bueno, la plataforma hecha en, principalmente, madera.
Ahora, lo que preciso, es algún integrado (o uds sabrán mejor que yo lo que será) que me encienda unas luces LED de 12v cuando el botón del joystic (ya en esta instancia se habrá convertido en una plataforma de 80x80) sea pulsado.

Es decir, necesito poner en serie con los botones del joystic algo que abra el paso de corriente 12v cuando detecte que el circuito del joystic está cerrado, osea, cuando se está pulsando el botón, y de esa manera encender las luces. El consumo de la luz emitida por cada botón sería de 0.01A aproximadamente y el voltaje de entrada del joystic lo desconozco pero no creo que supere los 5v que alimenta el USB.

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## lubeck

Con el ULN2803 se puede....


----------



## road24

Hola, 
que piensas usar, algun boton, sensores originales o latas como lo hacen medio mundo ?? 

Yo estoy haciendo una y  puse un arrelo un poco mas complejo, si es de interes publico puedo poner lo que tengo, sino con  gusto por mensaje privado te puedo pasar la idea que tengo usar


----------



## lubeck

road24 dijo:


> Hola,
> que piensas usar, algun boton, sensores originales o latas como lo hacen medio mundo ??
> 
> Yo estoy haciendo una y  puse un arrelo un poco mas complejo, si es de interes publico puedo poner lo que tengo, sino con  gusto por mensaje privado te puedo pasar la idea que tengo usar



pues yo creo que si seria de interes publico... o que hemos echo nosotros para que no excluyas??? 

naaa.. si estaria bien que comentes como lo haces...


----------



## jxcoronel

Hola! gracias por sus respuestas, ese integrado debería ir de 10!
Respecto a la plataforma, los contactos serían pequeños cortes de tela mosquitero (aluminio) colocados en los 4 topes que va a tener cada 'botón' de la plataforma.
Tengo el modelo completo de la plataforma diseñada en Google Sketchup. Si lo tienen instalado me avisan y les comparto el diseño.


----------



## road24

lubeck dijo:


> pues yo creo que si seria de interes publico... o que hemos echo nosotros para que no excluyas???
> 
> naaa.. si estaria bien que comentes como lo haces...



Hahaha Lo que pasa es que como es una plataforma de un juego, no se si muchos quieran esto, 
ademas de que la mayoria solo necesitan uno que nos permita jugar lo cual lo hacen con un joystick y usal algun switch casero, desde unas latas de aluminio recicladas hasta los sensores originales ya para algo ps un poco mas elegante. De hecho yo tengo este esquema por que lo tome del PCB original del arcade ya que me dedico a reparar estas. 
Ahorita  estoy un poco de prisa pero solo denme en la noche o madrugada de hoy que saque los esquemas de la computadora en mi casa.  

Y si seria bueno que compartieras el diseño que hiciste en ese programa, sincereamente nunca lo habia escuchado pero por la noche lo reviso


EDITADO:

Mira reduje lo mas que pude el esquema solo hay algunas observaciones que me gustaria darte

1.- La resistecia "ISO" y el transistro "ISOQ" en el PCB original son un CI de aislamiento con salida a transistor,  los quite pues como tu quieres tomar la señal que entra al control tu corriente que exiges va a depender del puerto USB o de el reguldador que tenga el control, que en el mejor caso es el USB el que alimenta, y comsumen demasiado a mi gusto ademas que es mas costoso

2.-la "Rjoy" es parte del pullup que tiene el joystick,  otra vez tienes como inconveniente la corriente que pueda suministrar este.

3.-R2 puedes ajustarla al valor que necesites, la resistencia "ISO"
  no es necesaria a mi gusto solo la puse para que puedas observar los puntos de conexion en caso de que quisieras aislarlo. 

4.- Como dije solo reduje el original que tome  , pero estoy pensando en alguna manera de reducir el consumo al minimo para no comprometer el uC o el Puerto USB con los consumos de los 5 o 10 sensores y se mantenga el poco costo y pocos componentes


----------



## joseph525p

que tal estimados necesecito que alguien me guie con un proyecto el cula trata de un pequeño robot el cual necesito que camine, mueva sus brazos y que funcione con un control remoto le agradecere al que me guie


----------



## Paulino14

Hola estoy haciendo el siguiente circuito: http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?q=r...w=194&start=0&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:72 .
 Necesito saber que reemplazos hay para el tip41,por que en la tienda de electrónica,solo conseguí el tip41c,¿me sirve? O cual otro puedo colocar.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo busca la hoja de datos de ambos transistores. Deberia funcionar ese reemplazo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

De ese circuito que publicaste:







Te recomendaría cambiar la posición de la carga entre 12V y colector, quedando el emisor directo a masa.

Y otra cosa, mucho cuidado con el duty max que le das.


----------



## jxcoronel

Hola gente! Perdón por la demora pero estoy tapado de deberes.
Les comento que el ULN2803 no me dio resultado, probablemente no sea suficiente la intensidad maxima de salida. Por ahi comprando un relé para cada botón funcione, pero bueno no soy experto en este tema.

Acá les dejo el diseño de la plataforma en Google Sketchup.
DESCARGAR MODELO
Si no tienen el Sketchup, bajenselo, vale la pena, pesa menos de 40 mb. Saludos!


----------



## lubeck

> Les comento que el ULN2803 no me dio resultado, probablemente no sea suficiente la intensidad maxima de salida.


el uln2803 es un arreglo de darlingtons no vi en su datashit la ganacia pero imagino que estara por el orden de 1000 y tiene una capacidad de 500mA por canal... asi que lo mas probable es que haya sido un error de conexion, aunque los reles tambien son validos...

p.d. estoy echandole un ojo a la plataforma y despues opino o pregunto.....


----------



## road24

jxcoronel dijo:


> Hola gente! Perdón por la demora pero estoy tapado de deberes.
> Les comento que el ULN2803 no me dio resultado, probablemente no sea suficiente la intensidad maxima de salida. Por ahi comprando un relé para cada botón funcione, pero bueno no soy experto en este tema.
> 
> Acá les dejo el diseño de la plataforma en Google Sketchup.
> DESCARGAR MODELO
> Si no tienen el Sketchup, bajenselo, vale la pena, pesa menos de 40 mb. Saludos!



Estamos igual no hay prisa, mira yo el problema que vi desde el principio es que el ULN2303 especifica muy claramente que solo es compatible con ttl 5V internamente supongo tiene algun regulador para su circuiteria logica, lo que puedes hacer si quieres seguir usando el ULN es usar un buffer de colector abierto cons sus respectivas resistencias a 5 V y el CI alimentado a 3.3, eso claro suponiendo que armaste bien y el control funcione a 3.3 v como el que uso yo

EDITO:

Antes que nada corrijo respecto a la logica que admite el ULN2803 encontre otro fabricante que te garantiza compatibilidad para ambas ttl y para CMOS, lo que si es que dice que segun la matricula es la compatibilidad y el otro que tenia dice que solo fabrica uno compatible con ttl y cmos perop a 5 V solamente.

Dicho esto adjunto una captura del circuito como yo creo que quedaria ya con la Inversora a colector abiero para adaptar los niveles y trabajando con tres niveles de voltaje,  por favor observaciones haganlas , nunca eh trabajado con el ULN2803 y no se si pueda simplificar en alguna forma el no tener que tener 3 tensiones de alimentacion asi que por lo mismo dejo el esquematico en eagle

NOTA: recuerda que en el joystick hay un comun, ese va a tierra y la otra parte donde cierras el circuito son las entradas a los pines el uC en el joystick asi que esas entradas van conectadas 
a las entradas de los inversores


----------



## lubeck

> especifica muy claramente que solo es compatible con ttl 5V



Por mas que busque en el datashit no vi eso de que *Solo *es comatible con ttl



> internamente supongo tiene algun regulador para su circuiteria logica,


No.. no tiene internamente ningun regulador segun el datashit

debe funcionar correctamente segun su ficha de datos con 3.3v...



por cierto ya encontre la ganancia y si es de 1000...

Podria decir que estoy un 90% seguro que no lo supo utilizar...


----------



## road24

lubeck dijo:


> Por mas que busque en el datashit no vi eso de que *Solo *es comatible con ttl
> 
> 
> No.. no tiene internamente ningun regulador segun el datashit
> 
> debe funcionar correctamente segun su ficha de datos con 3.3v...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72521
> 
> por cierto ya encontre la ganancia y si es de 1000...
> 
> Podria decir que estoy un 90% seguro que no lo supo utilizar...



Como dije cuando  edite  fue un error de comprension, pero cabe recordar  por que se toma como diferente la TTL y CMOS de 5V  y es por que la brecha de 1 y 0 logicos asi como la de que es un estado no determinado son diferentes, mientras en una logica es mas que suficiente X Voltaje  para considerarse como uno en la otra puede estar en la zona de indeterminacion o en un 0 logico todo depende del diseño del fabricante, por eso hacía incapie en que son dos logicas diferentes, lo que no habia analizado es que el que tenga un pull up y switch N/A nos garantiza  casi 0 y casi 3.3 V.  Y si  por consiguiente lo mas seguro es que se conecto mal. Con lo del  regulador sinceramente no se que estaba pensando haha ahi si me disculparan


----------



## Paulino14

Hola,necesito saver que reemplazos hay para el 2n3904.
Me servira alguno de estos:bc548,bc549?
Es para el siguiente circuito:


----------



## zaiz

Mira la página http://ignaciocarranza.galeon.com
Casi a la mitad de esa página vienen los diferentes transistores que puedes usar. 
Ahí busca el "TRANSMISOR FM SENCILLO"
Y fíjate los números de transistor que dicen en:* Q2*.


----------



## Paulino14

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## zaiz

Por nada, espero que te sirva. 
Aunque viendo tu circuito estoy notando que no necesitas alta frecuencia, por lo tanto puedes utilizar con confianza el bc547 o bc548, y la resistencia de base de ese transistor, tal vez yo usaría de 1k.

Saludos.


----------



## Paulino14

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## jxcoronel

Buenas noches! Acá hice un dibujito de cómo armé el circuito (que no me funciona =/ ) tengo entendido que conecté todo bien, no sé que será lo que falla..
Imagen del circuito


----------



## lubeck

mmm seguro que -12v???? o es tierra(0v)???

conectaste ambas tierras, la de la fuente de 12v de los focos con la tierra del joystic??? ahi estuvo el error...


----------



## jxcoronel

Nono.. El neutro de la fuente de 12v no se cruza con el neutro del joystick.. =S será insificiente el voltaje de los sensores del joystick? Y si compro relés para cada botón?


----------



## lubeck

Prueba esto...



lo que estas conectando son lamparas o leds?

que consumo tienen?

aaa y aclara eso del -12v, usas una fuente dual?


----------



## jxcoronel

Nono, lo del -12 es un error mio, seria el 0v o tierra de la fuente. (un transformador de un telefono inalambrico viejo). No son lamparitas, son tiras de 3 leds, de esas que vienen armadas con sus respectivas resistencias, y se pueden cortar cada tanto, y aproximadamente tienen un consumo de 0.01A por cada 3 leds. Ok mañana intentaré esa modificacion que pusiste, porque ya guarde todo el cacharro ja. Pero.. el joystick reconoceria la pulsación del botón si retorna por el neutro de la fuente y no por el del joystick ?


----------



## lubeck

> Pero.. el joystick reconoceria la pulsación del botón si retorna por el neutro de la fuente y no por el del joystick ?



no.. no se va por el joystic... el camino es de positivo a negativo... no de positivo a positivo... Jajaja..creo que no me explique... jajaja...

pruebalo asi... no pasa nada... nada mas no te equivoques... siempre en cualquier conexion sea de reles o integrados incluso optoaisladores, si te equivocas pelas!!!(pelas=pierdes=erras=lo jodes=etc)


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si se puede reemplazar, debes tener en cuenta que, el orden de los terminales o patas es diferente.
Mira la hoja de datos del BC54X (X=7,8,9).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## road24

jxcoronel dijo:


> Nono.. El neutro de la fuente de 12v no se cruza con el neutro del joystick.. =S será insificiente el voltaje de los sensores del joystick? Y si compro relés para cada botón?



Antes que otra cosa ambas referencias deben estar iguales sino no sabemos con exactitud como vea el circuito al voltaje que esta tomando.
En compuertas eh tenido la mala experiencia de a vecez dejar una que otra tierra flotando y me 
deja con cosas indeseadas, con lo del voltaje en los sensores si deberia ser suficiente, como 
dijo lubeck es suficiente el voltaje para hacer funcionar el CI, recuerda que para poder usar un switch que solo conecte o abra el circuito como lo es los botones de joystick  tenemos que poner una resistencia a tierra o a vcc para garantizar tener esos voltajes en todo momento y no dejar la entrada en alta impedancia o flotando , que son casos indeseados

Te recomiendo que por el momento te olvides de los sensores y conectes  todas las entradas a VCC y luego a GND con el primer esquema que se te dio, si encienden todos los leds en alguna de esas pues avanzamos y vemos si es el joystick , sino pudiste hacer que encendieran los leds, pues habra que ver que pasa con la forma de conectar el ULN2803. 

Si ya hiciste esto y esta confirmado que el CI sirve y lo estas armando bien, comenta  y 
vemos que se puede hacer


----------



## lubeck

> En compuertas eh tenido la mala experiencia de a vecez dejar una que otra tierra flotando y me
> deja con cosas indeseadas



nada mas una aclaracion road... el uln2803 no queda flotando porque tiene resistencias "pull-Down"



por otro lado se me estaba escapando que en caso de que no funcione el UlN se podria pensar en usar optoaisladores como el 4n25... porque si el joystic no puede con el uln mucho menos va a poder con un rele.... que si la memoria no me falla el consumo ha de rondar sobre los 100mA... y si son cuatro serian 400mA y si el joystic tiene por ahi un limitador de corriente pues estaria frito el asunto.... no?


----------



## road24

lubeck dijo:


> nada mas una aclaracion road... el uln2803 no queda flotando porque tiene resistencias "push-Down"
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 72702
> 
> por otro lado se me estaba escapando que en caso de que no funcione el UlN se podria pensar en usar optoaisladores como el 4n25... porque si el joystic no puede con el uln mucho menos va a poder con un rele.... que si la memoria no me falla el consumo ha de rondar sobre los 100mA... y si son cuatro serian 400mA y si el joystic tiene por ahi un limitador de corriente pues estaria frito el asunto.... no?



Fue solo para dar a entender por que se debe evitar, pero siguen siendo dos sistemas con una referencia totalmente diferente hasta que no se conecten sus referencias  y las veas como una sola, el que tenga el push-down solo nos garantiza que el uln2803 va a ser estable y siempre va a tener o un 0  a un 1 a su entrada incluso si tiene un V flotante o una alta impedancia. A lo que voy es que como el dijo que no conecto los neutros, no podemos afirmar que el CI esta viendo esos cambio de estado en el sensor. 
Ahora bien tambien le pedi que probara primero el CI en un circuito independiente para descartar que al primer intento no lo quemo y si esta haciendo bien las conexiones

Ahora con la corriente, pues tal vez si tiene un limitador de corriente pero es muy poca la corriente que consume, yo diria que habria que descartar primero el que este armando bien el circuito y si funciona teniendo la misma referencia la del control  y la del uln2803


----------



## lubeck

oki.. si te habia entendido, nada mas se me hizo raro eso de lo flotante, y pense que se te habia escapado...


----------



## onallives1960

Hola a todos :
Solcito ayuda para identificar un componente denominado MET C933, de tipo smd, que está en un circuito cargador de baterías Ni-Mi 7,2 voltios (seis unidades serie) con entrada de alimentación de 12 voltios c.c.
He pensado en diferentes opciones (diodo de capacidad variable, diodo Schottky,pero no consigo encontrar datasheet alguno sobre el tema.
¿Me puede alguien ayudar?

Gracias adelantadas.


----------



## zaiz

Y esa payasada de "me gusta" qué significa? 
Acaso no dije yo lo mismo?

Qué ganas de trollear a quienes de buena fe ayudamos a los demás.


----------



## lubeck

> Y esa payasada de "me gusta" qué significa?
> Acaso no dije yo lo mismo?



Significa que le gusto Zais, no que este bien o mal lo que elaficionado o tu dijeron... yo puedo poner un me gusta a tu contestacion y es un empate.


----------



## cmdima

Hola a todos, estoy armando un circuito y lleva un integrado en la fuente, el TL499A. Me canse de buscar por todas las casas de electronica de mi provincia y no lo tienen, ni siquiera en el catalogo... alguien podría decirme si se consigue en Argentina o bien si se puede reemplazar por otro que cumpla la misma función?.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Empieza por la lista de proveedores recomendados:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## jab1

De que provincia sos? es bastante facil de conseguir por lo menos aca  en Rosario. Si no lo encontras, lo podes sacar de alguna fuente de PC que no funcione, la mayoría trae este integrado. Saludos.


----------



## cmdima

soy de mendoza, me recorri todas las casas de electronica y ni lo registran... es mas hasta me preguntan que de donde lo saque... En Rosario se consigue?


----------



## jab1

No se si se puede pasar el dato, pero en Elemon, son de Bs.As. (figura como proveedor en esta pagina) lo tiene a u$s 0.47 mas IVA y hacen envios. Yo les compré en reiteradas oportunidades y siempre de primera.
Saludos.


----------



## miqui123

Paulino14 dijo:


> Hola,necesito saver que reemplazos hay para el 2n3904.
> Me servira alguno de estos:bc548,bc549?
> Es para el siguiente circuito:



Esta bien pero solo cambia la nomenclatura puedes usar un bc547 - bc548 bc549    su nomenclatura mirandolo a la cara sería de colector base emisor     partiendo del pin 1 - 2 -3


----------



## Rigon

Tengo un transmisor radio control que no va bien y me he decidido a hecharle un vistazo. Principalmente funciona con un módulo de transmisión que va bien y un microcontrolador ARM que se encarga de todo el procesamiento.

El tema es que el aparato no enciende ni apaga. Sólo consigues encenderlo si pones la palanca en posición de encendido y entonces le conectas los cables de corriente, entonces sí que enciende y funciona todo correctamente. A la hora de poner la palanca en apagado, en la pantalla indica que se está apagando y que se apaga pero no llega a cortar la corriente y apagarse definitivamente.

Parece ser que tiene un método para que el propio controlador corte la corriente una vez terminado el proceso de apagado. Supongo que con un transistor o algo parecido.

He buscado y he encontrado un transistor con numeración 01AH SMD que parece ser el encargado de hacer esta función pero no logro identificar que transistor es. Lo he mirado con un polímetro y parece tener las tres patillas cortocircuitadas, dan 2 ohmnios, ¿está quemado?, ¿qué transistor es?, ¿un equivalente?. Si lo quito y cortocircuito las tres conexiones el transmisor sigue funcionando de la misma manera que antes, ¿estará también quemada la resistencia de la base?.

Supongo que lo ideal sería ver el voltaje entre colector y emisor y ver la intensidad que circula. Luego mirar el voltaje entre base y emisor y ver la intensidad que circula y mirar también el voltaje en la base en estado on y off y buscar un transistor equivalente que pueda servir ¿?. Eso en el caso de que el problema sea el transistor, yo creo que está cortocircuitado. Otra cosa que ocurrió es que al volver a ponerlo al probarlo, sin más ni más se puso a hechar humo sin haber hecho nada, de nada ¿?.

El transistor tiene 3 patillas y es SOT-23.


----------



## Jonhatan

jeje linda complicacion.. primero que nada pasanos el modelo de control, numero de chasis, etc..  una foto de la placa y una foto del transistor de cerca.. se me hace que tienes un cortocircuito en alguna parte..


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Además del humo , el aparato funciona ?

Fijate aqui

http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php


----------



## Rigon

Van unas imágenes. El transistor es el que está más a la izquierda, abajo, en la imagen de frente de la placa, al lado del regulador de tensión. La imagen tiene buena resolución y creo que haciendo zoom se le puede ver.

No me permite subir archivos así que las imágenes las pongo en: 
www.juegosenmovil.com/compartidos/img.html

Abajo a la derecha el conector suelto es el de alimentación, el siguiente a la izquierda es el de la señal del interruptor de encendido y apagado que no funciona. El resto de conectores son para los potenciómetros, palancas, lcd, etc, pero no tienen nada que ver.

En la placa arriba un conversor paralelo a serie para la emisión, abajo a la izquierda un regulador de tensión para la alimentación y los condensadores para que funcione.  En el medio un microcontrolador ARM y a su derecha supongo que una memoria serial, no se le ve la numeración.

En la parte de atrás el chip que se ve con 5 patillas es un regulador de tensión, creo que es para la alimentación del LCD.

El tema es como va el sistema de encendido y apagado.

¿ Además del humo , el aparato funciona ?

Sigue funcionando exactamente igual que antes. Ahora tengo quitados los transistores y soldados unos conectores para poder hacer pruebas. Si cortocircuito en la placa la base con el colector y el emisor, sigue funcionando igual que siempre. Si quito el puente entre colector y emisor entonces se apaga. Probando con otro transistor de tipo Y1 (el aparato tiene transistores de tipo Y1 NPN e Y2 PNP aparte de este transistor 01AH) entonces no se apaga pero se pone a dar pitidos raros.

Añado:
Entre Colector y Emisor:
Durante el arranque 134mA
En funcionamiento 92mA (Realmente sé que en funcionamiento transmitiendo puede llegar a un consumo de un poco menos de 200mA por las especificaciones del fabricante).
Con el mensaje de apagado (pero no se apaga) 132mA
En funcionamiento (al medir voltaje obviamente no funciona) 10.8V

Con el Colector y el emisor unidos:
Entre Emisor y Base:
En funcionamiento 0mA
Con el mensaje de apagado (pero no se apaga)  0mA
En funcionamiento 8.8V
Con el mensaje de apagado (pero no se apaga) 0V

Los valores dados son en valor absoluto no miré los signos supongo que trabaja con 0 a +11V, no estoy en cuenta que trabaje con valores negativos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Da error 404 

Pero no me respondiste la pregunta . . . .


----------



## Rigon

Sí, si te respondí, sigue funcionando.

Prueba otra vez, a mi me funciona el enlace.

Contacté con un tipo que entendía de estos transmisores pero perdí el contacto y me dijo, prueba a puentear el transistor número 1 y tiene que encender, sino el tema es más complicado. El tema es que para mi que el transistor 01AH estaba quemado cortocircuitado, así que mal se le va a cortocircuitar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , editaste mensaje y foto 

*******************************************************************

Hagámola sencillita , donde está el transistor soldale 3 cablecitos para no arruinar la placa.

Los cortocircuitas de a dos , entonces esos serán colector-emisor de tu futuro transistor.

Medí que *tensión* tiene la base cuando apagás y cuando encendés , respecto de colector y de emisor ------------> son 4 mediciones.


----------



## Rigon

Ten en cuenta que algunas de las medidas que pides no sé hasta que punto se pueden hacer o son útiles porque al dejar libre el colector, la base y el emisor, el dispositivo se apaga.

He estado probando un poco con el transistor. Si está encendida la emisora (sin el transistor) y se desconecta el puente entre colector y emisor el aparato se apaga. Si tengo el interruptor en posición de apagado y conecto el colector con el emisor la emisora se enciende y hace el proceso de apagado pero no se apaga.

Conclusión ese transistor controla el encendido y apagado pero debe de seguir funcionando incluso con la emisora apagada ¿?.

Las medidas son poniendo la punta positiva del polímetro en la base:

Apagado (con el mensaje de apagado pero no se apaga, al soltar el emisor del colector para tomar la medida se apaga):
Entre base y emisor -8.7V
Entre base y colector (al desconectar el emisor del colector) va cayendo el voltaje de -8.7V hasta +0.5V y sigue subiendo poco a poco.

Encendido (al soltar el emisor del colector para tomar la medida se apaga):
Entre base y emisor -8.7V
Entre base y colector (al desconectar el emisor del colector) va cayendo el voltaje de -8.3V hasta +0.5V y sigue subiendo poco a poco.

Parto siempre sin transistor, tomando las medidas en la placa con la base suelta y el emisor y colector en cortocircuito, y luego suelto el emisor del colector para tomar la medida entre los distintos puntos.


----------



## Rigon

Añado otra fotografía donde se ve el código del transistor. Es una fotografía de la misma emisora pero tomada de Internet. El código que se lee es distinto al que había en mi emisora pero el circuito es el mismo, se ve el transistor Y1 y el Y2. En este caso el código parece ser algo así como D1DC o 01DC.

www.juegosenmovil.com/compartidos/img2.html


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bueno , no veo diferencia entre el voltaje de la base-emisor encendido o apagado. Ese transitor funciona como llave al corte o a saturación , así que tiene corriente siempre.

Supongo que habría que poner una resistencia de 4.5 o 10 o 15 Ohms entre emisor-colector , la mas grande posible y que permita encender y volver a medir.

Sinó , a lo brutal-force probale 2N3904 y 2N3906 a ver si alguno le anda.

Saludos !


----------



## Rigon

No trabajo en temas de electrónica yo estoy con temas de software, con lo que no tengo aquí un surtido grande de transistores. En el tema de electrónica tengo conocimientos de la parte digital y sobre todo de microcontroladores PIC, pero no trabajo en ello. Tengo por aquí alguno, 3 o 4 tipos pero por lo que miré no son para trabajar en conmutación sino que son amplificadores, NPN, tengo otros 3 o 4 modelos PNP. Obviamente yo creo que está trabajando en conmutación al igual que todo el resto de los que están en la placa, por lo menos uno trabaja en conmutación para el encendido de la luz del LCD, un Y1 de los que están en la parte de atrás.

Como está trabajando en conmutación no creo que haya problema en meterle el que quiera y probar así que ya probé con los que te dije NPN y no he visto que funcione. Le metí también el Y1 del LCD y con éste la emisora al apagar empieza a dar pitidos rarillos, me parece que los da cuando tiene poca batería, así que parece que no acaba de cortarle del todo con el Y1. Por otra parte parece normal que un Y1 no funcione porque sino no sería un 01AH, sino que traería un Y1.

Yo preguntaba por si tiene un esquema que sea habitual en el encendido y apagado de sistemas con microcontroladores. Un apagado controlado por el propio controlador. Supongo que al dar al botón de apagado le llegará una señal al microcontrolador, este terminará las operaciones que tenga en curso, grabar en memoria, etc, emitirá un mensaje de apagado en el LCD y luego cortará la alimentación con un transistor o algo parecido.

Tampoco de le ve a la placa que tenga grandes cosas fuera de lo normal. Lo único que no veo evidente es la zona de ese transistor el resto no le veo nada especial, un regulador para la alimentación, etc. Esa zona yo tendria que sacarle el esquema a ver como funciona pero buuuffffffff...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Rigon dijo:


> Le metí también el Y1 del LCD y con éste la emisora al apagar empieza a dar pitidos rarillos, me parece que los da cuando tiene poca batería, así que parece que no acaba de cortarle del todo con el Y1.


 
¿ Con ese enciende bien pero apaga mal ?


----------



## Rigon

Hoy a la noche a ver si puedo probar a meterle resistencias a ver lo que aguanta y a tomar medidas y te lo comento.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No me contestaste la preguntaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :enfadado:


----------



## Rigon

1K -> No hace nada.
650 Ohm -> Zumba, emite ruido, como cuando probé con alguno de los transistores.
240 Ohm -> ""
220 Ohm ->Funciona y al momento emite el mensaje de apagado y se queda emitiendo sonido de batería baja.
120 Ohm -> ""
100 Ohm -> Funciona pero da pitidos de batería baja.
44 Ohm -> Funciona.

Funcionar significa que al meter corriente con el interruptor encendido funciona pero sigue sin encender ni apagar de forma normal.

Las medidas son poniendo la punta negativa del polímetro en la base y con la resistencia de 100 Ohm:

Apagado (con el mensaje de apagado pero no se apaga):
Entre base y emisor 10V
Entre base y colector va subiendo poco a poco hasta 7.7V

Encendido :
Entre base y emisor 9.6V
Entre base y colector 5.6V ¿4.2?

Respondiendo a la pregunta: Con el Y1 sigue igual, ni apaga, ni enciende. Si se da corriente estando encendido se apaga sólo y pita indicando falta de corriente. Si apagado se da corriente enciende y hace proceso de apagado pero no apaga y pita indicando falta de corriente.


----------



## Rigon

Me gustan los dos transistores que me has dado voy a ver si los consigo y los pruebo (aunque ya he probado con un Y1 y no funcionó ¿?), pero me han comentado que probablemente sea un N-FET, he estado mirando porque yo de transistores estoy un poco verde, pero he estado buscando entre unos cuantos y me he encontrado el 2N7000 que me parece que podría ir bien ¿?.


----------



## ManuelB

Agradecería que alguien me pudiera decir si esto que les envío en una foto es un transformador de frecuencia intermedia ( que creo que llaman Bote de FI) y de que manera podría saber el valor de su inductancia.
Muchas gracias


----------



## josemari75

gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## santiaguito84

Buenas me presento mi nombre es santiago soy aeromodelista. o al menos eso intento ser. Lamento muchísimo molestarlos y abrir un hilo por algo así pero la situación me sobrepasa.  Veran el hijo de un amigo que tiene ocho años hizo un ahorro y compro su primer helicóptero rc. le duro apenas 10 días y se rompió. Me pidió ayuda y desde mi ignorancia intente repararlo cuando vi que era electrónico lo llevamos a un técnico (el unico del pueblo). El problema es que se quemaron 2 transistores m60n03. Que no los consigo en las tiendas de electrónica. Googleando solo encontré paginas chinas... Mi pedido es mas bien una suplica! podrían recomendarme un sustituto??? estare eternamente agradecido!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=60n03


----------



## santiaguito84

Buenas! Muchas gracias el rey julien. Me siento muy agradecido! solo una molestia mas yo me refiero a un m60n03 y el link que me dejaste me envia a:SMP60N03-10L  existe diferencias? desde ya mil gracias por ayudarme con mi ignorancia


----------



## el-rey-julien

mira muchos transistores tienen códigos raros ,ayudaría que coloques un pequeño esquema o la función que cumple el transistor ese ,así le buscamos alguno que pueda funcionar en su lugar


----------



## tukan22

Por que transistor puedo cambiar un mj15003 para un amplificador de 150 watts


----------



## santiaguito84

por favor te ruego sepas disculpar tanta ignorancia... Ruego a dios que no se te acabe la paciencia...  decime que puedo hacer para mostrarte la funcion... de verdad soy un 0 a la isquierda solo teno buena intencion y eso no me ayudo mucho... vos tenes el conocimiento que si mi cabeza diera yo tenfria... no trato de ser salamero solo pedir ayuda mostrando el nivel mas q nulo de conocimiento que poseo... decime como te podria mostrar esos datos.!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

mi paciencia es infinita,
el técnico al cual llevaste el helicóptero ,tiene que saber que función cumple el transistor y también debe saber como buscar un reemplazo del mismo


----------



## zopilote

Es un mandato real. Lo  que podrias decir es si lo reconoces como lo siguiente.


----------



## cristian_elect

Necesito armar una fuente que me reduzca de 60Vdc a 24Vdc estuve viendo el MC34063 pero este solo trabaja hasta los 40V dc, haber si alguien del foro me da una ayudita con un reemplazo y si es muy fácil de conseguir seria mejor.
Si no hay tendiar que hacer un arreglo para que funcione.


----------



## cristian_elect

Bueno ice unos arreglos y parece que funciona al menos en el simulador.
Los componentes que puse son los que tengo y puedo probarlo porque yo quiero por lo menos 10A de salida.
Si hay un error avisar. 
Para alimentar al MC34063 se puede poner un regulador ldo.

Los valores de resistencias son empíricos dados a calculo simple.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, bien si deseas trabajar con una tension mayor, puedes conectar un transistor apropiado correctamente polarizado en la salida del propio MC34063, la alimentacion del mismo puedes reducirla mediante zener.


----------



## DOSMETROS

De ésta máquina no puedo verlo , pero ojo que todo funciona en los simuladores , el tema de corrientes y tensiones tenés que verificarlo en los datasheets


----------



## cristian_elect

Que tal bien regula este integrado.
Es que cuesta muy barato y es de 1.5A.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Si la alimentación no supera los 60 volts, podes usar este:
http://www.ti.com/product/LM2592HV


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola 

Tengo este parlante-auricular de un teléfono con el tester marca 120ohm el alambre de la bobina, sé que es de poca señal no creo que pase los 250mW en fin lo que me pregunto ¿si alguien sabe que impedancia tiene?

​


----------



## cristian_elect

Me refiero al mc34063 que cuesta igual que un 7805.
Es buen regularor para alimentar microcontroladores?


----------



## opli

Vale si, yo personalmente la experiencia con este IC ha sido buena lo que pasa es que yo lo he montado como inversor para sacar tenciones negativas a partir de positivas, lo que si me he dado cuenta es que es un poco delicado a la hora de calcular los componentes pero por lo demás bien.También por su precio y fiabilidad viene montado en muchos equipos de comunicaciones y sin problemas. documentos Te dejo un enlace con múltiples ejemplos de circuitos con el MC34063 espero que no me lo borren como el anterior.
Saludos


----------



## Nilfred

Pico de 1.5 A, ojo, en buck vas a obtener la mitad, 750 mA a la salida.

Alimentalo con la salida de 24 V, y otro circuito de arranque para cuando la salida aún no está disponible.
A la salida vas a necesitar un transistor con 60 V y 3.0 A dentro de su SOA, y un diodo Schottky de 100 V 3 A.

¿Que tal si publicas tu diagrama en formato gráfico .jpg? Los que no tenemos tu simulador no podemos verlo.


----------



## evrod20

Buenas tardes, ando armando este pequeño circuito para un proyecto, pero no encuentro por ningún lado el BC847B y quisiera saber por cual puedo reemplazarlo, al igual que el 2SC1815. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El primero es un BC547 en versión SMD.

Y al 2SC1815 también le va el BC547


----------



## evrod20

Gracias, veré si lo encuentro en alguna electrónica.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los venden como caramelos 

*BC546B - BC547B - BC548B - BC338*


----------



## humbertegui

Hola a todos.
Me gustaría haceros una consulta y es la siguiente, respecto al componente marcado en la foto, ¿puede ser que sea un diodo?. Lo comparé con el de una PCB sana y me pareció ver la nomenclatura K2L. Un extremo está conectado al drain del mosfet IRF740 que se puede observar también en dicha foto.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jctorino

Hola que tal mi problema es que tengo un pwm en mi pic el cual ya funciona bien, conectaré la salida del pic a un motor dc con la siguiente configuración:





Mi pregunta es, ¿aguantara el TIP 120 el cambio en la frecuencia de la salida del pic?, se sobrecalienta o algo así?
La frecuencia de salida que entrará al transistor es de 50hz.
El pic que estoy usando es un 16f84A el cual según mis notas da un máximo de 150mA de salida y la salida es compatible con TTL con lo que supongo que la salida no es mayor a 5V.
Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, lo que tu preguntas depende de muchos factores. Como por ejem. velocidad de conmutacion, magnitud de tension conmutada, velocidad de respuesta del propio transistor, señal de ataque, corriente, etc.


----------



## jctorino

Espero no sea mucho pedir pero que libro me recomiendan leer para saber mas sobre amplificación con transistores porque no se mucho sobre esto solo lo mas básico. Quisiera saber que debo estudiar porque me encuentro aveces con este tipo de problemas que debo amplificar una salida como la de el pic pero no se como hacerlo.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, cualquier libro dedicado al mundo de transistores servira de ayuda, el resto lo complementas con practica.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Con qué tensión y cuanta corriente trabaja el motor?
Con respecto a la frecuencia, 50 hz los maneja sin ningún tipo de problema, y mucho más también.


----------



## zapatoviejo

jctorino dijo:


> Espero no sea mucho pedir pero que libro me recomiendan leer para saber mas sobre amplificación con transistores porque no se mucho sobre esto solo lo mas básico. Quisiera saber que debo estudiar porque me encuentro aveces con este tipo de problemas que debo amplificar una salida como la de el pic pero no se como hacerlo.
> Saludos y gracias.



hola, algunos libros que puedes leer:

Boylestad Electronica: Teoría de Circuitos y Dispositivos Electronicos
Circuitos Microelectrónicos, Sedra y K.C. Smith
Circuitos Electrónicos : Discretos e Integrados. Donald Schilling, Charles Belove.

y en internet hay algunos manuales mas resumidos, puedes buscar como "configuracion de un transistor" y frases parecidas... suerte...


----------



## jctorino

Muchas gracias a los 2, me pondré a estudiar.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo tengo este ejemplar 
"Circuitos Electrónicos : Discretos e Integrados. Donald Schilling, Charles Belove." y es excelente.


----------



## jllvmicrostar

por la frecuencia y el pwm esta sobrado , el transistor se calentara dependiendo de cuanta corriente consuma tu motor


----------



## jctorino

Muchas gracias


----------



## emilianofllessia

hola gente de este exelente foro , les comento cual es mi problema , se me rompio la ecu del auto , un chrysler stratus , con mis limitados conocimientos  he encontrado dos problemas, la fuente de la ecu deja de funcionar al tomar cierta temperatua de trabajo , he leido varios sitios sobre este tema y me queda claro que el problema puede esta en los tres capacitores  y en el temporizador , que se suele  reemplazar por un NE555 , estoy en la tarea de  hacer este reemplazo pero tengo mis dudas , si la posicion al colocarlo es la misma  ( no encuentro referencias de este)
otro pronblema que encontre es en un transistor  que  pude testear y darme cuenta que esta "abierto" pero no sabria bien con cual reemplazarlo , no he encontrado ningu datasheet de este  su numero es  04651168  es de marca HARRIS  , vuelvo a repetir  estoy muy limitado en conocimientos  les agradesco la ayuda .
emiliano


----------



## solaris8

emilianofllessia: podrias poner una foto de la ecu,y marcar cual es el transistor defectuoso o su numero de serie el stratus que modelo es....
a ver si podemos ayudarte...
un abrazo


----------



## emilianofllessia

hola gracias por responder acabo de sacar unas lo mejor posible , son de otra ecu que tengo pelada como piloto , (sufrio el mismo problema y no puedo usar las piezas de repuesto  pero es identica) en la del auto solo pele la parte necesaria .
 la marca del IC supongo sera philips es muy parecido el logo impreso ,no se si el 555 va de la mosma manera o habra que hacer algun cruce en las patas (disculpen la ignorancia  en el tema )
en las fotos agregue los datos legibles
muychas gracias 
saludos


----------



## solaris8

el transistor podria ser un 2sb1168, cual es la falla de la ecu? en la foto pareceria que es la fuente


----------



## emilianofllessia

gracias por el dato !! te comento que la falla (tipica en estos autos ) es que deja de haber alimentacion de 8V para los sensores de leva y de cigueñal, en mi caso esta queda oscilando  irregularmente entre valores de 3 a 9V cuando el auto toma temperatura   y no arranca mas 
cual es tu opinion sobre el 555 ? 
saludazos


----------



## thomas666

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Se parecen a esto ?
> 
> *30D2*
> 
> *CTB-34*



ummmm de gran ayuda yo tambien los buscaba  pero de igual manera tengo un diodo que dice
"IR 10E 0B" depronto alguno de elos me puedan ayudar estoy tratando de reparar un equipo de sonido bastante viejo... 
gracias


----------



## maton00

> mmmm de gran ayuda yo tambien los buscaba  pero de igual manera tengo un diodo que dice
> "IR 10E 0B" depronto alguno de elos me puedan ayudar estoy tratando de reparar un equipo de sonido bastante viejo...
> gracias


Preguntas:
¿En donde va?
¿que tamaño tiene?
¿que dicen los capacitores de sus cercanias?
¿de cuánta potencia es el amplificador?


----------



## thomas666

maton00 dijo:
			
		

> Preguntas:
> ¿En donde va?
> ¿que tamaño tiene?
> ¿que dicen los capacitores de sus cercanias?
> ¿de cuánta potencia es el amplificador?



veras mide 5mm (sin incluir los pines )
esta rodado de condensadores 0.1u 50v, 2200-16v. 33u-16v y una resistencia de 1kohm

esta en la parte de la fuente de voltaje antes del puente de diodos 30D1 (cada uno de estos tiene un condensador ceramico 104Z -100v

deben manejar una corriente no superior a 1A  (y lo digo porque uno de ellos esta conectado en serie a el fusible) 
el circuito tambien tiene un transistor c1212a NPN el cual lo cambie por un BD135....

agradeceria tu ayuda


----------



## maton00

tomale unas fotos al circuito eso del fusible no me esta gustando mucho


----------



## thomas666

maton00 dijo:
			
		

> tomale unas fotos al circuito eso del fusible no me esta gustando mucho



OK MIRALAS.....
los diodos D308 y D 303 son los IR10E0B............

este circuito tiene unos amplificadores de salida para 40w STK-031


----------



## solaris8

el 555 es oscilador, pero es casi indestructible, yo pensaria en algún componente asociado, si el transistor se quemo, podria ser una resistencia o capacitor.....
(si seguís dudando del 555, cambialo, sale monedas)


----------



## emilianofllessia

gracias por la info, te comento que  yo quiero poner un 555 por que es un dato de info que voy recaudando , el oscilador original es el que detalle en la foto  con numeracion 4651634   7001  9703n pero no encuentro info alguna sobre este  y no tiene el tipico punto  que determina la pocicion de este , o sea si las patas Vcc,trigger ,reset etc etc van ubicadas de la misma manera para poder poner el 555 , (estoy tratando de aprender )
saludos !!


----------



## maton00

puede ser una fuente independiente de media onda pero no se a donde va si va aun capacitor o a otra cosa esos cables a donde van?


----------



## thomas666

si ves en la imagen del circuito simulado
tiene en transformador reductor de 120v a 25v
los puntos 24 y 25 son VCC de 25v 

el resto de los puntos van a otros circuitos para alimentarlos 
los puntos jp1;jp1-2     jp2;jp2-1  son laalimentacion de 50v para los amplificadores stk031
los puntos 28 31 33 y 35 son tierra
el punto 26 sale del transformador pareciera que fuera tierra pero no va conectado a los puntos anteriores asi que nose.....

ojala me puedas ayudar.........jjeje



los diodos que tengo la duda son los D308 Y D309 QUE DICEN "IR 10E 0R" Y NO SE POR CUALES REEMPLAZARLOS...............


----------



## maton00

pos asi como asi pareciera una fuente aparte para otra cosa de ser asi y estar limitada a 1 amp ponle un 1n4002 (Es de 1A a 100v)


----------



## thomas666

ok gracias........


----------



## solaris8

este es el igbt de la bobina de encendido.....
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/M/G/P/1/MGP15N40CL.shtml
mmmm yo no le echaria la culpa al oscilador(por el momento), realmente cual es la falla, no tiene chispa, no arranca, fijate cual es el modelo y numero de serie de la ecu, a que pin va el transistor que se quemo???
si es el de la bobina fijate si no esta en corto.....
P.D...trannquilo, todos estamos aprendiendo


----------



## Gjames

Hola *QUE* tal en primer lugar saludarlos
bueno mi pregunta es la siguiente, como se llama este componente en la imagen ya que no tengo muchos datos y estoy buscando reemplazarlo pero no se como se llama ni que funcion cumple exactamente si alquien tiene datashee*T* o un reemplazo.
Seria de mucha ayuda.

Gracias de antemano por su colaboracion

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/p103702250712.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/p1037250712.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Espero puedan colaborarme --....


----------



## emilianofllessia

el problema es que dejo de mandar alimentacion de 8v para los hall de leva y de cigueñal  el resto del encendido funciona bien 
saludos !!!


----------



## mcrven

Usa googles colocando marca, modelo o cualquier otro dato de la etiqueta que tiene a un lado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, pregunto, al menos conoces la funcion que cumple?, porque el hecho de reemplazarlo?.


----------



## Neodymio

Un tipo de timer?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

El equipo tiene similitud a un modulo multiplexor que conozco, con el cual mediante dos lineas de comunicacion llamadas A y B, puede canalizarse el valor del deep-switch seleccionado, a una salida en comun, valga la redundancia.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola, saludo cordial y bienvenido al FORO

Bien, eso es un contactor electronico adentro tiene relay lo que esta al costado con una perilla controla distintos tiempos de trabajo de estos que estan en la foto. En la planta da Mc Cain que esta a un kilometros de mi casa los tiran cuando se extropean y esto generalmete controlaban motores de 24Volts pero dice cuanto volts y amperes aguanta. el modelo y marca varian el codigo y dato estan al costado y adentro del mismo. No te doy mas datos porque los que me traje los desarme todos


----------



## Gjames

Buenos dias!!
 Gracias por la respuesta Gudino y SSTC, estuve investigando relacionandolo con su respuesta y encontre que se llama registrador de desplazamiento o multiplexor, ahora el detalle es que no encuentro aun el datasheet de este modelo.


----------



## Daniel.more

tanto suit para un devicenet ?? algo no me cuadra o bien el diseñador tenia un mal dia....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, antes de reemplazar el supuesto transistor que comentas, deberas cerciorarte a que tipo pertenece, por ejem. si es de tecnologia MOS, los terminales entre si, pueden dar una lectura "que se encuentra abierto". Respecto a la falta de alimentacion, puedes inyectar en forma de by-pass, la misma que falta, luego sacaras conclusiones si ese es el unico problema.


----------



## emilianofllessia

hola te estoy muy agradecido por el dato , te comento como llegue a la conclusion sobre el transistor , en la placa de la ecu hay uno  mas de esos transistores , identico,
  y ese no me acusa que este abierto .
como seria el by pass  que comentas ?
muchas gracias !!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Bueno, amigo, si dices que en un determinado momento falta esa tension de 8V., suministrala de forma independiente.


----------



## Alex2040bR

Hola a todos, tengo un transistor SMD que tiene el código B8530.
Alguien me podría decir que tipo de transistor es y si puede ser reemplazado?
Espero sus respuestas, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate aqui :

http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php


----------



## Alex2040bR

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate aqui :
> 
> http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php


Tampoco aparece nada  ya he buscado en todas las páginas que encontré de montaje superficial y fabricantes.


----------



## el-rey-julien

bueno necesito saber de que equipo es el transistor o mas o menos que función cumple


----------



## djshavy

Hola, tengo un par de FET de referencia FDS6676AS dañados en una board de un portátil Acer, es posible encontrarlos en cualquier tienda o tener algún reemplazo?

Dejo el data:

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/107889/FAIRCHILD/FDS6676AS/+00789AVDvHSEIlOpfLlbGhppxF+/datasheet.pdf


----------



## zopilote

Prueba con el comercio Online, puede ser que te salga mas seguro en Ebay , por que en algunas tiendas mas especializadas siempre existe un minimo de pedido de 10 dolares.


----------



## djshavy

Ok. Me quedaría la opción también de mirarlo en alguna board dañada y extraerlo, por que de otra forma existe algún equivalente fácil de conseguir?


----------



## Alex2040bR

No aparece ese código en ningún datasheet o similar. Al final lo solucioné midiendo, 
y ya que por él cruzan 50mA máx. lo puedo reemplazar por cualquier NPN que soporte esa corriente o superior.
Gracias de todos modos por participar y en especial al amigo "*el-rey-julien*" por el consejo de buscar alguno de uso gral que se asemeje


----------



## el-rey-julien

de nada ¡¡                 .


----------



## angel blanco

Hola , alguien sabe que es este componente, el aspecto es como un diodo o condensador SMD es de ST Microelectronics , es de un grupo fónico de 2 hilos bticino y va a la entrada del BUS de comunicaciones. Yo no lo encuentro por ningún sitio
gracias .


----------



## DJ DRACO

Lo importante es: lo necesitas? se quemó? querés armar otro circuito y necesitas dicho componente?

porque si no lo necesitas, no hay que reemplazarlo, etc, etc...no tiene mucho sentido matarse buscandolo.

Muchas veces los integrados de ciertos equipos son diseñados para esos equipos y punto, no se hacen repuestos..no se consiguen en todo país...hay cosas que, lamentablemente, hay que tirarlas a la basura.


----------



## angel blanco

hola, pues es para sustituirlo puesto que esta quemado, puesto que le entro tensión en el bus de comunicaciones.
gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO

vivimos bastante lejos...pero fijate busca por tu zona si encontras el repuesto sino...como dije...hay cosas...que lamentablemente...


----------



## shentai

Hola a todos!

¿Alguien conoce ese componente? Aparentemente se llama SH10083. ¿Alguien sabría decirme algún sustituto de ese componente? Encontré esta hoja de datos con algunas características <http://www.datasheetarchive.com/sh10083-datasheet.html>. Es que quiero hacer un aparato como ese, pero no conozco ese componente.

Gracias!!


----------



## DJ DRACO

Todo bien pero...

1) qué aparato es?

2) estás seguro que el SH no es algo que se programa?

3) lo veo muy pequeño al aparato hay que tener cierto nivel de electronica para hacer algo así


----------



## shentai

Hola! Es uno de esos electro estimuladores para hacer abdominales. La verdad que no se si es programable o no pero en base a la hoja de datos que encontré (acá va de nuevo http://www.datasheetarchive.com/sh10083-datasheet.html) con el nombre de ese componente creo que no. O sea, creo que es algún integrado para generar corriente o algo así y si, es chiquito, pero ya he trabajado con circuitos así. Si alguien ha trabajado con este componente o lo ha visto antes y me puede dar una mano le agradeciera!!

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-4204196493421807%3A3638898244&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=electroestimulador&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff11%2Fsustituto-componente-sh10083-80983%2F&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D738255&ss=5600j2058400j18


----------



## shentai

Hola titan! gracias por esos resultados!! Igualmente, quería saber si hay algún sustituto de ese componente porque quería tratar de armar ese mismo electroestimulador, ya que está probado y funciona bien! No aclare nada sobre el aparato al principio porque no quería que el tema se tratara de electroestimualdores, sino del componente.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , esos componentes no se consiguen sueltos , fijate que hay muy buenos y probados electroestimuladores en el Foro !


Saludos !


----------



## shentai

Genial! Gracias, voy a ver que hay.

Saludos.


----------



## zamorama

Que tal queridos compañeros, quiero aclara que soy nuevo en este foro y que no estoy muy experimentado (aun estoy estudiando) en la electrónica pero tengo los bastos conocimientos básicos para meterme en el tema .
Bueno, este es mi problema, hace un rato, me trajeron un eliminador de una LAP-TOP DELL MOD: HA65NE1-00 estuve investigando un poco acerca de ésta y comentaban problemas acerca del transistor que contiene, lo revisé y efectivamente es éste, ahora mi problema es que no me queda claro el modelo del transistor :S lo que dice es: DALLAS 2501, estuve buscándolo en internet  y no me queda muy claro sea este transistor el que encuentro, como resultados aparece un NTE-2501, pero tiene un aspecto diferente al que esta en la placa, me agradaría que me ayudaran a encontrar el modelo exacto de este transistor, ya que la mayoría de los transistores que conozco tienen un prefijo como 2N, MPF, MPE... etc. Y si es posible, me ayuden a buscar un equivalente o sustituto, por si el caso de no encontrar el modelo. Muchísimas gracias de antemano  .


----------



## zopilote

Tienes que darte cuenta de que estas tratando conseguir opiniones, y para eso nececitas mostrarnos algunas fotos de lo que deseas reparar. No todos tienen una DELL.


----------



## walter leonardo

Hola alguien me dice que tipo de componentes son los "tornillos" de "colores" en este circuito y sus codigos de colores ya que tienen distintos colores y para que sirven?

Nota:los tornillos de colores los llamo a los rectangulos plateados que tienen unos tornillos regulables de colores encima.Hay uno de color blanco,otro de amarillo y otro de rojo y tengo de mas colores.


----------



## SERGIOD

No se si contestarte ya buscaste en todo el foro


----------



## cristian_elect

Bueno hice mi fuente funciona pero tengo problemas en conseguir componentes como diodos por ejemplo un de recuperación rápida de 200V, de  100mA a 200mA no hay.
También otro diodo rápido de 200V a 20A también no hay.
Si alguien sabe unos códigos comerciales y comunes para conseguirlos porque lo que encuentro en buscando en digikey son muy caros por mi zona.
Con las series que tengo me limito a 60V de entrada.


----------



## walter leonardo

si ya lo ise y no encontre nada


----------



## SERGIOD

esto te dará una idea mas clara:
*radio spica ST600*

http://amplificadoresaudio.blogspot.com/2012_01_01_archive.html


----------



## walter leonardo

mmmmmmmmmmm son inductancias variables con un condensador adentro, pero y los colores que significan?


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.
Eso que has fotografíado es un Receptor de AM, muy antiguo 
La roja es la Bobina Osciladora, las otras son las de las tres etápas de FI (Frecuencia Intermedia), se sintonizan a 455Khz.
La razón de que sean de distinto color es que son tres etápas distintintas y así se diferencian.

La barra negra con dos bobinados es la antena (Antena de Ferrita).

Sal U2


----------



## vazko

Hola gente quisiera saber que componente de electronica tiene las siglas FB, como decir (R) es resistencia, (U) es integrado, (C) es condensador, que rayos es (FB) ???

este componente es de una caja para covertir el disco duro a usb, se quemo y en la placa dice FB1, necesito saber que es para ver si puedo repararla.

quedo atento,

Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien

es un fusible                                      ,
Fuse B1 
FB1= fusible 1 
FB2   = fusible 2


----------



## DJ DRACO

Si tomamos que es un fusible, medilo con el multimetro, si da continuidad esta sano...si da abierto es un fusible y está quemado...si da cualquier otra cosa que no sea continuidad pura o abierto puro...no es un fusible.


----------



## mcrven

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Si tomamos que es un fusible, medilo con el multimetro, si da continuidad esta sano...si da abierto es un fusible y está quemado...si da cualquier otra cosa que no sea continuidad pura o abierto puro...no es un fusible.



FB = Ferrite Bead ( Núcleo de Ferrita )


----------



## el-rey-julien

entonces  no es un fusible ,sino un filtro de rf ,
una foto dl componente ayudaria a identificarlo


----------



## Diego Gerez

Estimados electronicos, tengo una consulta para hacerles. 
Tengo un equipo pioneer sa 408 que tiene problemas en un canal. 
Investigando un poco y buscando la falla encontre que es un transistor Dual 2sa798. 
Es un equipo viejo y no encontre de manera facil un repuesto en la web. Por lo menos aca en Argentina. 

El transistor al no funcionar  me deja en la salida me quedan -22 volts.

Queria saber si hay algun reemplazo, si alguien tiene alguna idea de donde conseguirlo..etc...

Buscando en la web encontre lo siguiente:


"Yo lo reemplazaria con un par de BC557B térmicamente unidos (ya sea con un termocontraible y grasa siliconada o pegados con algo tipo locktite), PREVIAMENTE apareados lo más posible. Andá a una casa de confianza, pediles un manojo, y con un tester que tenga medidor de ganancia elegí varios que tengan la más similar."

Muchas Gracias por su tiempo!


----------



## solaris8

suena logico, cuando se reemplaza es con dos transistores, te dejo los pines del 2sa798


----------



## zopilote

Solo te falto decirle que coja un monton de 2AS1015  y se ponga a aparear una pareja, luego acoplarlos termicamente y luego soldarlo en lugar del original.


----------



## Ratmayor

El 2SA1015 es una buena opción, yo ese transistor lo he reeplazado con exito con un par de 2SA844


----------



## zopilote

Como no existe el dato del hfe del transistor original, con que sea mayor de 250 y menor de 400, estaria entre los margenes apropiados.


----------



## Ratmayor

zopilote dijo:


> Como no existe el dato del hfe del transistor original, con que sea mayor de 250 y menor de 400, estaria entre los margenes apropiados.


Esto lo tenía guardado por alli de la época que ese transistor estaba de moda 
Vce = 50V
Vcb = 40V
Vce = 5V
hFE = 250
100 Mhz


----------



## solaris8

> Esto lo tenía guardado por alli de la época que ese transistor estaba de moda


Sr. ratmayor, usted es una caja de sorpresas,muy buen aporte


----------



## rauron

Buenas, 
estoy intentando arreglar un analizador de redes electricas un poco antiguo que me han dado y no logro indentificar este componente.

No tiene ninguna inscripción, ni símbolo. No sé si a simple vista a alguien le sonará. 
El componente en cuestión tiene 7 patillas: las dos de la izquierda no van conectadas al circuito y están en corto, la tercera y la séptima reciben la tensión de la red, la patilla 4 y 6 van a las respectivas entradas no inversoras de dos operacionales y la patilla 5 está conectada a la salida de un 7805.

¿Alguién tiene alguna idea de que componente se trata?

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Scooter

Eso parece un circuito híbrido... de contenido desconocido, osea que puede ser cualquier cosa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Y que hace toda la plaqueta-dispositivo en conjunto ?


----------



## solaris8

tal vez una resistencia, 




tambien,eso creo...


> Eso parece un circuito híbrido... de contenido desconocido, osea que puede ser cualquier cosa.


----------



## rauron

Es un analizador que sirve para medir valor eficaz de tensión,corriente, factor de potencia y más parametros de redes monofasicas y trifasicas. Ahora mismo no lo tengo delante y no te puedo indicar con más detalle sus características pero mañana subo a casa el manual. 
La alimentación del equipo se recibe de la propia línea a analizar. Creo que este componente no es parte de la fuente.

La persona que me lo dió me comentó que se averió realizando una medida mal, y que debía ser de la fuente de alimentación del equipo. Además el equipo tenía puenteado con cobre el portafusibles y han reconstruido alguna pista en la zona en la que están los varistores, asi que supongo que era el típico instrumental de enseñanza y prácticas de universidad.

Todavía no me he puesto en serio con la reparación y no he probado nada. De momento estaba intentando identificar los componentes que están en contacto con la tensión de entrada y ver un poco el funcionamiento.

Puede que el componente que intento identificar hasta esté bien y el problema esté efectivamente en la fuente, pero es más que nada por la curiosidad de saber que es. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## anymex

mmm tambien tube el mismo problema con el mismo convertidor el FB es el fusible(en mi caso era como una resistencia de cristal con un filamento, exactamente un fusible) pero en mi caso el fusible se quemo por que el FET estaba corrupto y se me hiso mas cómodo comprar uno nuevo(al rededor de MX$100) a repararlo


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0

hola, resulta que quiero ir comprar una cosas en la tienda de electrónica y necesito comprar este componente, pero no se como pedirlo!






GRACIAS!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Push button - tactile switch


----------



## el-rey-julien

deme un tacsuich ¡¡¡


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0

gracias! DOSMETROS


----------



## el-rey-julien

no es broma,se piden así,   ''deme un tacsuich''  pero se escribe tac-swicht
mira este enlace ,tiene mas detalles como las medidas ,tambien los hay de dos patitas y de diferentes alturas del botoncito
http://www.cdronline.com.ar/detalle...o=---------LPI0018&perfil=&marca=&subrubro=65


----------



## fernandob

m4x1m1l14n0 dijo:


> hola, resulta que quiero ir comprar una cosas en la tienda de electrónica y necesito comprar este componente, pero no se como pedirlo!
> 
> http://www.robotshop.com/Images/big/en/sfe-mini-push-button-switch.jpg
> 
> GRACIAS!



con platita en la mano 

podes llevar la foto o sino te pones a mirar elmostador que siempre estas casas tienen todo ahi a la vista , pero eso es peligroso.
a mi  por lo menos me resultaba nefasto.
iba a comprar una cosa de 1 $ y terminaba gastando 100 $ 

en general , cuando hay lindas vitrinas / mostradores distinguis facil al amante de la electronica:


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0

gracias! el-rey-julien


----------



## Diego Gerez

Muchas Gracias a todos, voy a ver que sale de todo esto!


----------



## saulillo

Hola, hace un tiempo estoy reparando una maquina de fotolitografía que es bastante antigua y en su fuente de alimentación me topé con este componente (en la foto), pero no sé que es, solo aparece el código 20s75 wl. Alguien me puede ayudar por favor

gracias =)


----------



## DOSMETROS

A simple vista pàrecen resistencias de potencia  ¿ que problema tenés ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 78663

saludos !


----------



## saulillo

Estoy haciendo los planos de esa parte y no reconocía la pieza y aun menos el código, ese es mi problema.

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Medilo con el tester en Ohms , me da la impresión que es de 75 Ohms 20 Watts ( o al revés ) WL sería la marca . . . .


----------



## saulillo

acabo de medirlo, es de 75 Ohms  muchas gracias, fuiste de gran ayuda =)

saludos


----------



## kayrnaman

Hola amigos necesito identificar un componente electronico que se me quemo de una fuente de poder de un decodificador satelital s810b,y no se puede identicar, le envio una foto para que me ayuden, mi hijo les estara muy agradecido ya que quedamos sin television.
De antemano muchas gracias.-


----------



## el-rey-julien

y que dice en la seriagria,que justo esta tapado con el circulo rojo?


----------



## ajansolo

tiene pinta deser un diodo


----------



## luararriaga

hola, efectivamente como dice ajansolo.. es un diodo tipo rectificador como el 1n4007. si tienen el diagrama y buscan la nomenclatura de la serigrafa (los números que están arriba del componente en cuestión) encontraran el modelo en especifico de ese diodo. fíjate que en la fuente se ven mas diodos iguales, es muy probable que sea uno de esos, en todo caso si lo desoldan y lo llevan a una tienda de electrónica pueden pedir que les den uno igual. Saludos!


----------



## nocta

Me intriga saber cómo sabés que está quemado pero no sabés qué es. Cómo medís algo que no sabés lo que es?


----------



## el-rey-julien

nocta dijo:


> Me intriga saber cómo sabés que está quemado pero no sabés qué es. Cómo medís algo que no sabés lo que es?



jajaj lo pensé ¡¡


----------



## fjc2112

Hola a todos: 

No me anda el control de apertura de las puertas del auto, el problema ya lo tengo identificado, es un componente quemado, lo que quiero saber es que componente es ese y como se de que capacidad es.

Dejo esta foto bastante detallada, el componente quemado es el del circulo rojo, los otros 2 marcados son iguales pero tienen distintas letras arriba como que son de capacidades diferentes, yo los mido con el tester como si fueran resistencias (en ohm) y el azul (arriba dice 3R9) me tira 4.7 ohm, el amarillo (arriba dice 271) 271 ohm y el rojo (arriba dice 02) nada porque esta quemado.
Bueno si alguien me puede orientar muchas gracias.


----------



## 245876

Son resistencia, creo que se las puede encontrar en otrar placas viejas que esas no venden o tambien se las puede poner de 1/4 W con el valor correspondiente


----------



## Eduardo

fjc2112 dijo:


> ...y el rojo (arriba dice 02) nada porque esta quemado.


Si termina en 02, el único valor estándar es 1K (1K == 102 )

Hacé malabares y acomodá una resistencia común (1K x 1/4W)  o como te dijeron, sacala de alguna placa.


----------



## fjc2112

Buenisimo, gracias por el dato entonces a comprar una resistencia de 1k x 1/4 w y a probar. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo

fjc2112 dijo:


> Buenisimo, gracias por el dato entonces a comprar una resistencia de 1k x 1/4 w y a probar.
> Un saludo.


Pero ojo, que esa resistencia no está quemada. Se le quemó un extremo porque reventó lo otro.


----------



## el-rey-julien

y como fue que se quemo así la placa?ese diodo sera un zener?


----------



## fjc2112

Lo quemado en la plaqueta es por la soldadura, la resistencia no es que se quemó, se le rompio fisicamente una punta (la de la soldadura) y la intente soldar como pude a ver si andaba pero nada, asi que supongo que cambiando la resistencia vuelve a funcionar, igual me parece que esa resistencia lo unico que hace es proteger el led. Porque el infrarrojo igual funciona creo.


----------



## fjc2112

Compré una resistencia de 1k x 1/4, la soldé y anda perfecto. Muchas gracias por las respuestas.
Un saludo

aca una foto de como quedó, no es muy detallada como la otra porque no tenia la misma camara:


----------



## mcrven

fjc2112 dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> No me anda el control de apertura de las puertas del auto, el problema ya lo tengo identificado, es un componente quemado, lo que quiero saber es que componente es ese y como se de que capacidad es.
> 
> Dejo esta foto bastante detallada, el componente quemado es el del circulo rojo, los otros 2 marcados son iguales pero tienen distintas letras arriba como que son de capacidades diferentes, yo los mido con el tester como si fueran resistencias (en ohm) y el azul (arriba dice 3R9) me tira 4.7 ohm, el amarillo (arriba dice 271) 271 ohm y el rojo (arriba dice 02) nada porque esta quemado.
> Bueno si alguien me puede orientar muchas gracias.
> 
> http://i.imgbox.com/aberHYn0.jpg



Son resistencias de montaje superficial (SMD).

3R3 = 3,3 Ω  -  271 = 270 Ω  -  *02 podría tener cualquier guarismo en el lugar del asterisco entre 1 y 9. Ej: 202 = 2000 Ω o, 502 = 5000 Ω, y así sucesivamente.

Esa R no parece quemada. Al lado de ella se ven restos de algo que se quemó. Dentro del cristal del diodo se ve que está enegrecido, este podría estar quemado.


----------



## Daniel.more

hola 246876,me sorprende que donde vives no se venden,de donde eres, es solo por curiosidad,te comento que yo las he comprado incluso en sitios tan remotos como africa,no me costo encontrarla pero si hacerme entender es que de frances no tengo ni idea,,, saludos...


----------



## boris guillen

Buenas compañeros quisiera saber si existe algún reemplazo para este transistor 
es el CS2N60 de una fuente de pc que se averió no encuentro el mismo en las escasas tiendas de electrónica de mi ciudad 
tampoco encontré su datasheet en el google 
ni alguna referencia 
muchas gracias


----------



## josemaX

Podría ser un 2N60 ?

Encuentro esta info para la referencia que das: http://factory.dhgate.com/transisto...fused-mosfet-transistor-cs2n60-p44767074.html


----------



## zopilote

Boris como te comentan solo es el 2N60, y como es de computadora estos vienen totalmente aislados, y solo colocale otro parecido y sin no los hay cubiertos, solo coloca los que tienen el disipador descubierto pero le tendras que colocar mica y niples aisladores. Tienes que buscar los que superen los 2A a 600V, hasta los de 500V te salvan si lo lo encuentras, y no solo eso puedes usar hasta los de 5A, total deberia estar ubicado en la fuente  secundaria que da los 22V de la fuente ATX.


----------



## fabper

Hola amigos del foro como están?, me trajeron una tv panasonic que tiene dañado el diodo d07 15 el problema es que no lo consigo por ninguna parte, busque en internet  su reemplazo y no encuentro por esa razon recurro a ustedes. Muchas gracias.


----------



## alextv44

serviría de mucho que dieras el nombre del equipo, modelo, si por casualidad se puede, nos digas si hay semiconductores en la tarjeta,  y que números y letras tienen, así se buscaría el diagrama correspondiente, y se te podría ayudar mas fácilmente,


----------



## el-rey-julien

y en que parte o sección del tv esta puesto ese diodo?


----------



## fdesergio

un 1n4007 en el secundario de una fuente switching.........mmmmm   creo que crees que sabes demasiado, en electronica cuando aprendes algo te das cuenta que sabes menos, asi es  
ero volviendo al tema parece el rectificador de uan fuente de baja corriente si tenes deshuese de equipos busca un diodo de lata velocida puwede servirte un FR107, chauuuuuu


----------



## plaquetin

El diodo que esta a la derecha es el mismo diodo suerte.


----------



## el-rey-julien

fdesergio dijo:


> un 1n4007 en el secundario de una fuente switching.........mmmmm   creo que crees que sabes demasiado, en electronica cuando aprendes algo te das cuenta que sabes menos, asi es
> ero volviendo al tema parece el rectificador de uan fuente de baja corriente si tenes deshuese de equipos busca un diodo de lata velocida puwede servirte un FR107, chauuuuuu



uf4007 ,,,,,,,                    ,


----------



## boris guillen

es del primario compañero zopilote


----------



## alextv44

yo también pensaría que debe ser un diodo de alta velocidad...


----------



## fabper

esta en la sección horizontal, sale del conector del yugo, algunos me dicen que es un zener de 15V 5W, otros dicen que es 15V 1W.


----------



## el-rey-julien

bueno dame el modelo y chasis del tv y me fijo en el esquema,
saludos


----------



## fabper

cuando tenga en manos te lo paso, ahora mismo estoy en la capital y la tele esta en el interior


----------



## boris guillen

boris guillen dijo:


> es del primario compañero zopilote



bueno fui a buscar el 2n60, y pues tampoco tienen este transistorsito 
que decepcion todo un proyecto paralizado solo por un transistor 
alguien sabe de alguna tienda online? que distribuya en latinoamerica
muchas gracias compañeros


----------



## zopilote

No te dijo sordo, por que no estas por aqui, usa cualquier mosfet que soporte 500Vdc en Vgs. No es trucial que sea el mismo codigo, no estamos hablando de un amplificador diferencial para que no puedas encontrar algo que le reemplace.


----------



## fabper

el modelo es tc20c7au es el diodo d566.


----------



## el-rey-julien

me falta un dato, *que chassis usa?*,
te dejo el esquema de chasis  Chassis MX3R  ,modelos de tv TC-20C21  y
*TC-20C7* ,si es ese el chasis correcto  este es el esquema


----------



## fabper

ok. muchas gracias!


----------



## el-rey-julien

y era o no era el chasis correcto?


----------



## fabper

El mismo es, muchas gracias.


----------



## jns0110

Comentanos que es lo que probaste para saber orientarte mas, y la foto es fundamental,
Saludos,


----------



## algp

Lo que encontraste no es un transistor. Mira esta pagina ( en ingles ) http://www.laptop-junction.com/toast/content/inside-dell-ac-power-adapter-mystery-revealed

Es una memoria que contiene un codigo que permite que el portatil identifique al modelo de adaptador que esta conectado.

Cual es el problema que tiene tu adaptador Dell? Porque piensas que el Dallas 2501 esta dañado?
A veces lo unico que ocurre es que el cablecito que lleva la señal de identificacion del modelo de adaptador se quiebra internamente, con lo cual llega tension al portatil, pero no llega la señal de identificacion del adaptador. El portatil Dell "piensa" que le has conectado un adaptador "comprado en el chino" y se niega a cargar la bateria.


----------



## edunet98

Estimados amigos del foro:
Agradecería si me pueden informar el Reemplazo (Equivalente) para Transistor KSP10 (MPHS10) No consigo ninguno de los dos en (Goya, Ctes). Es para reparar el control remoto de alarma Gonner (Automotor).-
Agradeciendo vuestra atención. Saludo Cordialmente.-


----------



## dantonio

Compara tu mismo la posibilidad de sustitución, pues te envío la hoja de 
datos del que mencionas y otro.
Saludos.


----------



## edunet98

Estimado *dantonio*: Muchas gracias por tu atención.-
Ayer llego a Goya el Viajante proveedor de la casa de electrónica donde suelo comprar los componentes y le Dejo los tres transistores KSP10, MPSH10 y BF199. Con lo cual pasé de la miseria mas absoluta, a la abundancia total. *Comentario:* el control remoto funciona perfectamente.-
Reiterado agradecimiento y cordiales saludos.-


----------



## oswaldo10

en Colombia se conoce como PULSADOR


----------



## el-rey-julien

un pulsador aquí es esto


----------



## Scooter

Siempre te puedes llevar una foto en el movil.


----------



## JuanRT

Hola, estoy tratando de reparar la llave del auto con mando a distancia(R19) y encuentro q me falta uno de los componentes SMD.. Consegui en la web una foto del circuito como muestra... alguien me podra decir de que componente se trata..??.(esta marcado con un recuadro color rojo).
Otra cosa curiosa, es que mi plaqueta no tiene este componente, pero si uno los dos puntos donde debe ir soldado con el dedo.. el control funciona.!!. (?¿).. Adjunto la foto. 
Desde ya, muchas gracias por la ayuda.!!

Juan


----------



## jlaudio

es un condensador lo malo es que no se puede saber exactamente el valor, pero colocando uno del mismo tamaño puede que lo reemplace.


----------



## JuanRT

Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta..!. Voy a intentar conseguir alguna llave para tomar la medida... lo unico que se, es que funciona con dos pilas tipo de reloj de 3v... pero nada mas.. Como veran si bien me encanta la electronica soy amateur..!..ja

Otra vez, gracias..!!


----------



## sliubv

hola a todos, soy novato en este tema la verdad, y necesito consejos.
tengo una vitroceramica fagor modelo FI-42I y tiene un componente quemado. 
el tecnico me comento que seria muy dificil encontrar este componente o alguno compatible y queria saber si realmente me puedo hacer con esta pieza o voy a tener que hacer una hoguera con la vitro. 
el componente en concreto es: de toshiba GTG0M301

Muchas gracias


----------



## zopilote

Bienvenido al foro, y se nota que no sabes nada del transistor, y por suerte vives al otro lado del charco, y puedes conseguirla facilmente (comercio online).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se me ocurren varias cosas , si el componente de al lado es el mismo , un técnico habilidoso podrá medirlo para ver si es un triac o un mosfet.

¿ Esa vitrocerámica es de 2 hornallas ?

¿ Podrias poner fotos del resto de las plaquetas a ver si nos damos cuenta ??



Ups , yo no había encontrado el data  , era un mos nomás


----------



## sliubv

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se me ocurren varias cosas , si el componente de al lado es el mismo , un técnico habilidoso podrá medirlo para ver si es un triac o un mosfet.
> 
> ¿ Esa vitrocerámica es de 2 hornallas ?
> 
> ¿ Podrias poner fotos del resto de las plaquetas a ver si nos damos cuenta ??
> 
> 
> 
> Ups , yo no había encontrado el data  , era un mos nomás



creo que si, midiendolo podrias saber si es un triac o un mosfet pero de que caracteristicas tambien se puede averiguar?

no entiendo lo de 2 hornallas (tiene 4 fogones, 2 normales y 2 de induccion, los rotos son los de induccion  si es lo que se refiere)

e buscado la referencia de este componente por internet  (datashet......) pero no sale de ninguna de las formas

les subo alfuna fotito mas.

y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pucha , Zopilote en el mensaje #2 te dejó el link del datasheet del componente , leelo:



zopilote dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro, y se nota que no sabes nada del transistor, y por suerte vives al otro lado del charco, y puedes conseguirla facilmente (comercio online).


 


http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/toshiba/1568.pdf


----------



## sliubv

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pucha , Zopilote en el mensaje #2 te dejó el link del datasheet del componente , leelo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/toshiba/1568.pdf



pero cómo sabe que realmente es el mismo componente si no se llaman igual?? (GTG0M301 la original)
tendrán las mismas características??
y como sabe que es la GT60M301 y no es la GT40M301?
perdonad mi ignorancia pero estoy un poco perdido en el tema

gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate bien tu foto , no es otra G es un 6.

Es el GT60M301


Ver el archivo adjunto 80741


----------



## Guerrero7000

Hola, al comprobar una placa he encontrado un diodo marcado como UG2D 442 (En la placa aparece serigrafiado 14v), este modelo lo desconozco por lo que no tengo ¿Podéis decirme alguno compatible?

Gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

UG2D es ULTRA FAST RECTIFIERS de 200 V , en cuanto a la corriente , podrias deducirlo por el tamaño ?

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/dataframe.php?file=89573.pdf&dir=Datasheets-310&part=UG2D


----------



## Guerrero7000

Vamos que tengo que poner el mismo no??? En este caso no hay compatibles.

Pues me parece a mi que el monitor crt irá a la basura......


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probale cualquiere ultrafast de 200 V , 1 o 3 A , según el tamaño !


----------



## Guerrero7000

Le he puesto uno de 1A para probar (No tenía otro) y hace intento de encender pero se apaga y se vuelve a encender ella sola, y así está todo el rato.

He buscado y he encontrado uno de 3A y se lo he colocado y hace lo mismo, por lo que pienso que aparte del diodo en corto también hay algo más porque al reiniciarse el monitor suena como un relé.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estás probando díodos rápidos o rectificadores comunes ?


----------



## Guerrero7000

restificadores comunes tipo 1N4007


----------



## DOSMETROS

No sirven , se ponen en cortocircuito.

Tienen que ser díodos rápidos


----------



## Guerrero7000

Ahammm  y por eso seguramente se reinicia el monitor, porque se pone en corto no ???

El problema es que de los otros no tengo..... Todos los rápidos tienen las siglas UG no??

Por cierto tengo FR que creo que es Fast Rectificador ¿Son lo mismo? Tambien tengo SH o Shotty o como se escriba jajajajajaj pero UG no....


----------



## DOSMETROS

No necesariamente , tenes rapidos dentro de las fuentes conmutadas , de PC por ejemplo o de televisores o de DVD

FR es rápido , si te sirve , pero googlealo a ver si es de 200 V o mas


----------



## Guerrero7000

Ok, gracias mañana te cuento


----------



## Guerrero7000

Pues nada con el FR sigue exactamente dando el mismo problema que con los rectificadores normales, hombre por lo menos encender enciende tanto con unos como con otros, era el diodo lo que fallaba pero sigue reiniciándose.

No le voy a dar más vueltas, no merece la pena es un monitor CRT por lo tanto, reciclaré diodos, resistencias, condensadores y lo demás lo tiraré al punto limpio.

Gracias por todo. Un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

De nada                             che


----------



## yoluismi

Muy buenas, hace ya algunos años di con estas piezas de una tv antigua (no se cuanto), pero me gustaría saber que son cada uno y si pueden valer para rf, ademas de que las quiero documentar para dejar en mi blog. Muchas gracias


----------



## ESKALENO

El de la izquierda es un sintonizador de VHF y el de la derecha de UHF, ¿para radiofrecuencia?... con un micrófono puedes usar algunos de sus componentes (transistores, bobinas, condensadores..)para hacerte un pequeño emisor de FM (por el foro hay esquemas).
A menos que por tu localidad se emita en analógico poco más puedes hacer sin tener las demás etapas.


----------



## yoluismi

Gracias por la respuesta.
Ya me temía que poco iba a valer para radiofrecuencia, y no, las demás etapas ve a saber donde andarán.
El caso es que me gustaría documentarlos un poco mas, ¿sabrías de alguna pagina o algo donde poder mirar información acerca de ellos?


----------



## TanoArg

Buenas tardes compañeros, soy un tecnico en electronica con un buen conocimiento de esta rama, pero ahora tengo una pequeña gran duda, la historia comienza asi.
resulta que me arme de la pagina Construya su Video Rockola, un Amplificador de Audio de 400W stereo, donde nos brinda 200W por canal, le puse un transformador de 45+45 por 10A, con transistores de salida, 2sc5200 y 2sa1943, que no tuve ningun problema con eso pero si he tenido inconvenientes con lo siguiente y me pasa esto,
se me suelen quemar los transistores A1015 no siempre, pero algunas veces si, por momentos anda 10 puntos y luego adios al sonido, me fije en la hoja de datos de los transistores A1015 Y TIP41C Y TIP42C, y no me convencen los voltajes maximos que soporta, es solo eso. los tip41 y tip42, se entibian un poco, pero no recalientan igual aunque me gustaria cambiarlos o reemplazarlos por las dudas.
quiero saber si alguno de ustedes me podra ayudar y que me digan porfi, que transistor puedo usar por el A1015, que soporte mas tension, y la otra es si a los TIP41 y TIP42, puedo ponerle los transistores que consegui, el C2073 Y el A940 que soportan mas voltaje, o sino algun otro. 
Todo es un gasto de dinero, pero en realidad prefiero pagar 2 pesos mas, y no tener mas inconvenientes, es el primer amplificador donde me pasa esto.
muchas gracias.


----------



## nasaserna

Buenas noches, yo uso el A733, cuesta lo mismo y son 10v de mas, pero esos 10 voltios me bastan para un amplificador similar, en cuanto a los tip41c tip42c, a veces vienen falsificados, en terminos generales nunca me han fallado aunque en circuitos similares a veces algun tip41c o el 42c se calientan un poco no es de preocuparse,



En cuanto al a940 y su complemento son de mucho mas voltaje, pero de mucho menos vatios, dependiendo del circuito que uses a veces pueden crear mas problemas pues para mi son un poco distintos a los tip41c y 42c, en mi opinion prefiero los 100v y 65w de los tip a los 150v y 25w de los a940


----------



## DOSMETROS

BC640 , algo de 100 V aunque un poco menos de ganancia


----------



## jlaudio

que raro que los transistores del pre-driver calienten si las resistencias estan para eso y 45vcc no son mucho porque esta puede soportar hasta los 50vcc bueno en mi caso esa tarjeta es lo mismo que la zener no se que te esta fallando pero los A773 son los que mejor andan


----------



## ChamuRiverPlate

hola queria sacarme una duda, en la escuela me mandaron un circuito en el que uso 2 transistores bc548(npn), y yo ya tenia 2transistores bc337(npn), queria saber si hay algun problema si uso estos ultimos en vez del 1ro, por lo que vi en la datasheet el bc337 trabaja en un rango mas alto de corriente. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Depende del circuito.
El BC548 tiene más ganacia Hfe que el BC337.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ChamuRiverPlate

gracias capo, al final me sirve


----------



## CHUSINCHUSIN

Buenas tengo un Transceptor móvil de VHF Yaesu FT-1900 con 55 W. de potencia, conectado a la bateria de mi coche, el cual uso para comunicarme con mis compañeros en la practica de la caza. Pues hace unas semanas dejo de funcionar, intento encenderlo y se enciede el display durante 1 segundo y enseguida funde los fusibles que lleva donde la conexión a los bornes de la bateria. Un compañero de trabajo le ha echado un vistazo y me ha dicho que tiene un diodo estropeado, el diodo en cuestion es el P6ka18. Busco en el trabajo algo parecido y no lo encuentra y el caso es que por mas que busco en tiendas de Oviedo, donde yo vivo, tampoco lo encuentro. Me gustaria saber si alguien me puede decir donde y como lo puedo conseguir si conoce alguna tienda en Asurias o por internet donde lo pueda comprar. Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien

busca algun reemplazo del diodo,
muevo el tema a la zona de radio,hay seguro alguien debe saber sobre el tema del reemplazo del diodo


----------



## tiago

CHUSINCHUSIN dijo:


> Buenas tengo un Transceptor móvil de VHF Yaesu FT-1900 con 55 W. de potencia, conectado a la bateria de mi coche, el cual uso para comunicarme con mis compañeros en la practica de la caza. Pues hace unas semanas dejo de funcionar, intento encenderlo y se enciede el display durante 1 segundo y enseguida funde los fusibles que lleva donde la conexión a los bornes de la bateria. Un compañero de trabajo le ha echado un vistazo y me ha dicho que tiene un diodo estropeado, el diodo en cuestion es el P6ka18. Busco en el trabajo algo parecido y no lo encuentra y el caso es que por mas que busco en tiendas de Oviedo, donde yo vivo, tampoco lo encuentro. Me gustaria saber si alguien me puede decir donde y como lo puedo conseguir si conoce alguna tienda en Asurias o por internet donde lo pueda comprar. Un saludo y muchas gracias.



Hola y bienvenido al foro.

El diodo que mencionas es un supresor de transitorios para automoción, según el data sheet.
Un diodo Zener de 15 Volt 3 - 4 Watios te vá a hacer la misma función.
El repuesto es el P6KE18A, éste lo puedes encontrar en Ebay.com. Son muy baratitos y puedes comprar un par por si te vuelve a pasar.

Saludos.


----------



## CHUSINCHUSIN

Muchisimas gracias tiago!!!!!.


----------



## Javerman

hola, alguien me podria ayudar diciendome cual transistor podria reemplazar al STP55 NF06L. GRACIAS


----------



## Fogonazo

*STP55NF06L* N-CHANNEL 60V - 0.014 Ω W - 55A

Es bastante similar al *IRFZ44*


----------



## DOSMETROS

O este :

irfp054


----------



## feliposky

hola foreros

        no se si va esta pregunta en este sub foro, pero espero que me puedan ayudar.

     resulta que necesito si alguien sabe o tiene el datasheet de un componente electronico que tiene la numeracion (en realidad son 2)    

uno tiene el numero K84 U8 y el otro tiene el numero K84 T3 y en realidad no logro saber lo que son subo una foto para que vean la forma de estos componentes que estan al lado de unas resistencia SDM


de antemano gracias


----------



## Yamaki

feliposky dijo:


> hola foreros
> 
> no se si va esta pregunta en este sub foro, pero espero que me puedan ayudar.
> 
> resulta que necesito si alguien sabe o tiene el datasheet de un componente electronico que tiene la numeracion (en realidad son 2)
> 
> uno tiene el numero K84 U8 y el otro tiene el numero K84 T3 y en realidad no logro saber lo que son subo una foto para que vean la forma de estos componentes que estan al lado de unas resistencia SDM
> 
> 
> de antemano gracias



Quetal amigo, es un transistor aqui puedes ver su datasheet:

http://www.kexin.com.cn/pdf/KSS84.pdf

Saludos


----------



## feliposky

Yamaki dijo:


> Quetal amigo, es un transistor aqui puedes ver su datasheet:
> 
> http://www.kexin.com.cn/pdf/KSS84.pdf
> 
> Saludos




gracias amigo, pero una consulta solamente, los dos transistores son lo mismo? o tienen alguna diferencia por lo de U8 y T3?


gracias


----------



## DJ T3

feliposky dijo:


> tienen alguna diferencia por lo de U8 y T3?



Probablemente son códigos de fábrica, no creo que sean diferentes.


----------



## Yamaki

feliposky dijo:


> gracias amigo, pero una consulta solamente, los dos transistores son lo mismo? o tienen alguna diferencia por lo de U8 y T3?
> 
> 
> gracias



Quetal amigo, con gusto te colaboramos, mira este foro y mira el PDF de los codigos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/
 Ahi te explica todo lo relacionado con los codes transistor SDM

Saludos.


----------



## asaber

Tengo un ordenador portátil que no da ninguna señal de vida ni siquiera carga. Al desmontarlo he visto un componente que falta, creo que se habrá quemado. El problema es que no se que componente es para poder sustituirlo. Cuando el cargador está enchufado le llegan a la derecha 19 voltios igual que a los dos componentes que tiene encima pero en los contactos de la izquierda no hay voltaje ninguno los componentes de encima dan continuidad en un solo sentido aunque el polímetro no llega a pitar pero marca 0.600. Creo que puede ser el mismo componente que los de arriba. Será un diodo? Tengo poca idea de electrónica pero sabiendo que componente es y donde conseguirlo podría soldarlo. 
Podéis ayudarme?


----------



## fernandoae

Hay placas que no traen componentes en todas las zonas posibles, y por lo que se ve es un capacitor, incluso la denominacion dice lo mismo  C---, y si te fijás está en paralelo con los de arriba

No creo que sea esa la falla.


----------



## asaber

fernandoae dijo:


> Hay placas que no traen componentes en todas las zonas posibles, y por lo que se ve es un capacitor, incluso la denominacion dice lo mismo  C---, y si te fijás está en paralelo con los de arriba
> 
> No creo que sea esa la falla.



Esa denominacion creo que corresponde al componente de encima. La de este sería EC40. A que componente se refiere?
Pues es lo único raro que he encontrado en la placa.
Muchas gracias por contestar.



Tienes razón. La he estado mirando mas detenidamente y esos contactos están intactos, sin señales de calentón ni nada parecido. A ver si encuentro algo.


----------



## electronica123

hola *QUE *tal a todos *QU*isiera saber si el integrado driver dvd cd-rom ba5954fp puedo reemplazarlo por algun otro integrado

o *QU*isiera saber mas a detalle el funcionamiento de este

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## warjazzman

Buenas compañeros a ver si me podéis hechar una mano, me han pasado unos bafles de la Lego para el Ipod, que están averiados, el problema es que la Pcb lleva un integrado que está fastidiado, exactamente es un T2155DSE, el problema es que no he conseguido encontrar nada de información sobre este componente, ni siquiera el datasheet.

Por lo poco que he podido deducir es que se trata de un amplificador, el problema es que el componente no hay forma de localizarlo en ninguna parte, solo comprándolo en China y a unos precios de escándalo, es en formato SMD (SO20).

¿Alguién de vosotros me puede ayudar a conseguir algo de información sobre este componente, o en su defecto encontrar algún componente equivalente que sea más fácil localizar?

Ya me diréis alguna cosilla, muchisimas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Levantale el diagrama a ver que hay parecido


----------



## warjazzman

Hola Dosmetros, no te entiendo con lo de levantar el diagrama?


----------



## DJ T3

Dibujá el diagrama tal cual lo ves en el PCB, quizás se puede deducir cómo se conecta tal integrado


----------



## warjazzman

Soy electrónico desde hace muchos años, el primer problema es que el esquema no es tan secillo como parece, pero mirare si lo puedo dibujar.

El problema es que e intengrado está cortocircuitado y cuando empieza a funcionar se pone a parir de temperatura, de momento solo funciona el bafle de la derecha, pero al poco rato que el integrado se pone muy caliente deja de funcionar, si mantengo la temperatura, con algun detector de averías térmico ( el típico spray) medio funciona el bafle derecho, pero como os digo el problema es ese componente, quería buscar el datasheet para ver cada patilla que función tenís y buscar un posible sustituto, pero es increible no hay forma de encontrar absolutamente nada de información sobre este componente.

Seguramente se trate de algún tiponde amplificador operacional estéreo, que además lleva integrado regulación de volumen y alguna cosa más, el problema es que sin datasheet no se ni por donde empezarba meterle mano


----------



## moises95

He encontrado un "2155" (THAT2155) que es un amplificador (IC Voltage-Controlled
Amplifiers)  con las siguientes funciones:

• Faders
• Panners
• Compressors
• Expanders
• Equalizers
• Filters
• Oscillators
• Automation Systems

¿Será el tuyo?  Te dejo el datahseet haber si es. 

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/T/H/A/T/THAT2155.shtml

Nos dices haber


----------



## Javerman

Fogonazo dijo:


> *STP55NF06L* N-CHANNEL 60V - 0.014 Ω W - 55A
> 
> Es bastante similar al *IRFZ44*



hola, gracias por responder, ¿el irfp44 me sirve? para armar un inversor, lo que tenia planeado es usar el stp55 para la etapa de amplificacion y asi poder alimentar a un transformador.


----------



## DJ T3

También lo encontré "moises95", pero no me parece que sea, ya que "warjazzman", dijo que era un SMD, y éste es tipo "peine" de 9 pines...


----------



## warjazzman

Buenas compañeros

este datasheet también lo había visto, pero creo que no es lo mimos que tengo yo, por encapsulado y por descripción, como ya he comentado he buscado hasta la saciedad y no he encontrado absolutamente nada, me parece inreible que haya un componente de este tipo y que no exista ningún datasheet.

Creo que al final los dejaré por irreparables, gracias a todos


----------



## eldave

Hola me gustaria que me echarais una mano a identificar este componente y si me pudierais decir si os parece que esta quemado. Es una placa de entrada de audio de una mesa de mezclas y solo me entra audio por el canal izquierdo, es el unico que veo anormal.Podria ser el causante? adjunto foto. Pone escrito, 2023 y abajo 100 y como un ovalo. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## felixreal

Hooolaquetal!!!

Que es un condensador, está claro, marcado como c8 ¿Podría ser que se hubiese hinchado? Al otro lado del integrado está el otro condensador igual, supongo que del otro canal.
La primera prueba que yo haría es sacar esos dos y comprobarlos con un tester capacímetro , si la medida difiere, estás en ben camino.... Aunque me extraña esa avería. Me inclino más por que el integrado esté mal.

Saludos!

Edit: Es un condensador de poliéster, 202 puede ser el valor, 2nf, y el 3 la tolerancia. por otra parte, 100 sería el voltage máxino. Pero no estoy seguro, a ver si alguien aclara más.


----------



## eldave

hola gracias por tu pronta respuesta
Quieres decir que por el tipo de averia, no debe que tener nada que ver el condensador aunque estuviera defectuoso? De ser el integrado se podria cambiar sin mas por otro?.


----------



## paulixcr

Estoy exactamente con el mismo dilema, tengo uno de los dos 2sa798 dañado. dado que me esta pasando tensión de un emisor hacia una base. Según el reemplazo es un NTE 43 con un hfe entre 400 y 800, el ofrecido por Ratmayor es entre 70 y 400,  y el B557B anda entre 90 y 500.....cual sería la mejor opción?
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Reemplazalo con 2 ECG234 (2SA844) con los ojos cerrados, funciona sin dramas, cientos amplificadores que he reparado a lo largo de los años lo certifican


----------



## DOSMETROS

F = 250 a 500 hfe
G = 400 a 800 hfe


----------



## Barry Lyndon

Hola,2sa798=NTE43


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

BC557C      Hfe = 420   800

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## paulixcr

al final de cuentas use un BC 308A y funciono de maravilla!
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> BC557C Hfe = 420 800
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


 

Gracias* ElAficionado* , no conocía al C = 420 - 800 hfe


----------



## superbig

Hola;
Tenía un problema con la lavadora,me saltaba el automático de la luz del piso al encenderla.
Desmonté la placa y me encontré con que los tres componentes de la foto que adjunto(los que están dentro del círculo rojo) están quemados.
¿Alguien sabe que componente electrónico son?,es para intentar cambiarlos,a ver si así se soluciona la avería.
Gracias y un saludo


----------



## juan47

resistencias de 220Ω
Aunque no se ven quemadas. Es de otro aparato las fotos?
Un saludo


----------



## superbig

Si,son del mismo aparatos,donde se ve claro que están quemadas es en la parte de atras de la placa.
Pero que clase de componente es;CNC,CMOS,...por que son muy pequeñas,
gracias por responder.


----------



## Juanjogc

Son resistencias de montaje superficial (SMD).
Un saludo


----------



## superbig

Como ves por mis preguntas soy nuevo en esto.


----------



## Juanjogc

No hay problema, en lo que se pueda se ayuda.
Éste tipo de resistencias tiene una codificación algo diferente a la de las resistencias tradicionales, de modo que las dos primeras cifras nos dan el valor , en éste caso 22 y la tercera es el multiplicador, en éste caso al ser 1 multiplicamos por diez (o añadimos 1 cero) con lo que nos queda un valor de 220 Ohmios.
Hasta pronto.


----------



## superbig

Gracias,voy a buscar tiendas online a ver si las encuentro,
otra cosa,es posible que como consecuencia de haberse quemado las resistencias se haya ido otro componente?,
un saludo


----------



## Juanjogc

Efectivamente podría haber algún otro componente dañado, por lo que habría que revisar la placa


----------



## felixreal

Hooolaquetal!!!!

Lo que me parece raro es que se hinche así. Por poder, podría ser que el condensador ya estuviese defectuoso, o que fallase sin más, cualquier cosa. Por eso creo más posible un fallo del integrado. Y sí, se puede cambiar por otro igual. 

De todas formas, si un canal funciona bien, se pueden comprobar tensiones de uno y otro, así como de los demás componentes que rodean al integrado.

Aquí tienes el datasheet del integrado. Con el podrás indentificar los pines.

Saludos!!


----------



## superbig

Hola;
estoy buscando pero no las encuentro con esa codificación exactamente,la más parecido lo he visto en Farnell pero con código 222 en vez de 221,¿Sabes alguna página que las pueda tener?


----------



## josemaX

En Farnell tienes todas las que quieras, tienes que ver también el tamaño, ya que hay varios (los tienes en Resistor Case Style). Te va a costar mas los portes que las resistencias. Busca en algún comercio local.

Cuidado que en esta selección salen también 22ohm

http://es.farnell.com/jsp/search/br...earch&Ntt=220ohm+smd&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## djwash

Las mediste con el tester para saber si estan abiertas?


----------



## superbig

No se si la culpa de que salte el automático es de la resistencia quemada,lo cierto es que solo salta al conectar la lavadora y la único que encontré en mal estado fueron esas resistencias quemadas,¿Puede ser por otro motivo?


----------



## tamasati

Me parece las resistencias no suelen quemar solo así. Tiene algo razón... Quizas puede ser alguno otro componente tambien malo. No sé, solo pienso.


----------



## superbig

He revisado la placa y solo encuentro eso mal,¿Alguien sabe la tolerancia de esas resistencias?


----------



## djwash

Que la placa esté un poco oscurecida no significa que las resistencias esten quemadas.

Por otro lado, no entiendo como puedes llegar a suponer que el problema son las resistencias, demuestra lo poco que sabes del tema, seria bueno que llames a un tecnico por tu bien, por tu seguridad.

Tampoco estoy seguro a que le llamas que salte el automatico, ya que en una instalacion electrica deberia haber un Interruptor Termomagnetico y un Disyuntor Diferencial, ambos cortan la corriente (saltan) pero por motivos o circunstancias diferentes, primero debes conocer cual de estos es el que salta (si es que cuentas con ambos) asi buscaras la falla en el aparato que ocasiona el problema, cualquiera sea el caso no le podes atribuir el problema a las resistencias...


----------



## el-rey-julien

superbig dijo:


> No se si la culpa de que salte el automático es de la resistencia quemada,lo cierto es que solo salta al conectar la lavadora y la único que encontré en mal estado fueron esas resistencias quemadas,¿Puede ser por otro motivo?



las resistencias no se queman porque si,hay tenes otro componente quemado/en corto


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo superbig, NO es muy claro que quieres decir con " el automático de la luz", en fin, coincido plenamente en el razonamiento de djwash, lo que debes determinar que dispositivo de seguridad produce el corte, ya sea el termico, disyuntor o quizas ambos. 
Puede que exista fugas en el bobinado del motor principal, alguna electrovalvula, la resistencia de calentamiento, o cualquier otro dispositivo con terminaciones metalicas, que provoca el salto del disyuntor diferencial, (si es a lo que te refieres).


----------



## Troglodita

superbig dijo:


> Si, son del mismo aparato, donde se ve claro que están quemadas es en la parte de atras de la placa.


¿Puedes poner una foto de la parte de atrás de la placa donde se ve lo quemado?. Como ya te han comentado, ¿qué es lo que salta, el diferencial o el magnetotérmico?.


----------



## roberto e

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo superbig, NO es muy claro que quieres decir con " el automático de la luz", en fin, coincido plenamente en el razonamiento de djwash, lo que debes determinar que dispositivo de seguridad produce el corte, ya sea el termico, disyuntor o quizas ambos.
> Puede que exista fugas en el bobinado del motor principal, alguna electrovalvula, la resistencia de calentamiento, o cualquier otro dispositivo con terminaciones metalicas, que provoca el salto del disyuntor diferencial, (si es a lo que te refieres).



Estimado Superbig: Hazle caso a los comentarios. Los ganaras en salud.


----------



## gaam

Hola SuperBig, intuyo por lo que expones podria ser:
1.Para que se podruzca el corte del automatico: es signo de que pasa mucha corriente por el automatico, entonces debes buscar que componente puede soportar semejante cantidad, ejemplo: interlock de la lavadora, y asi vas siguiendo (de la entrada hasta la plaqueta), conexxiones de alta corriente (terinales humedos o mal aislados), motor del tambor (puede estar en corto, por trabajo excesivo o por infiltracion de humedad), llave selectora si la tiene, verificar partes mecanicas (que no esten atascadas) y por ultimo la plaqueta.
2.En la plaqueta: si es cierto,las resistencias son lo que dicen los colegas (220), pero para que se quemen deben pasar mucha corriente, y por lo que veo en la foto que enviaste, estan resistencias son de paso (+- 1mA) que sirven para decodificar el teclado ya que esta al lado del microcontrolador (R5F212 --> MCU R8C de Renesas), asi que el problema no esta alli (estas tres resistencias no soportan la corriente suficiente para saltar el automatico).
3.Para saber si es la plaqueta es la que da problemas, me jugaria por la etapa de alimentacion, pero no lo puedo saber, ya que no esta en la foto. Pero se puede hacer: desconecta la plaqueta (anota previamente la conexion de los cables en un papel), y lo alimentas en el banco de trabajo: ahi verificas con un tester si la etapa de alimentacion da el voltaje que necesita (mira si tiene un regulador de voltaje, y te daras cuenta), luego verificas los reles de potencia o tiristores (busca donde se conecta el motor de trabajo y ahi sabras).
4.Llevar a un tecnico es la ultima solucion y no siempre es la mejor, el tecnico debe ser un Service Oficial, si no, lo haces vos la reparacion, ya que siempre te joden en algo. 
5.Tene paciencia, la maquina lavadora no es extraterrestre ni esta poseida por espiritus, tal vex debas prestar un poco mas de atencion, paciencia y conocimiento elementales, y nosotros, que estamos para ayudarnos: y sino quien? (Dios esta ocupado....)
6.Si llegas a verificar que las tres resistencias que dicen estan quemadas, es por que el MCU (R8C), esta quemado tambien...

No dejes de escribirnos, algunos estamos interesados, un saludo cordial,Alta Gracia


----------



## gaam

Y que paso viejo, lo reparaste al final?


----------



## jerrymcway

ezavalla dijo:


> Otra vez el maldito marketing metido entre los técnicos!
> 
> Duvan, si te fijas el esquema de lo que tiene dentro ese encapsulado, vas a ver que son transistores normales y analógicos (como todos los del planeta) pero que incluyen una resistencia de polarización de base y otra de pull-down para el bloqueo. De digitales no tienen nada! Es mas, la electrónica digital nació como una derivación logica de la electronica analógica, usando las curvas características de los transistores en su "bordes" extremos (saturación y corte), pero te repito NO EXISTEN TRANSISTORES DIGITALES...excepto para los imbéciles de marketing.
> 
> Y parta medirlos...es dificil. Lo unico que puedes medir con cierta certeza es si existe o no un cortocircuito entre colector y emisor, pero el hfe no lo podes medir y el estado de las uniones B-E y B-C va a dar algunos resultados raros por la presencia de las resistencias.
> 
> Saludos!



No todo es marketing, si que existen los llamados transistores digitales.

Se llaman así porqué se utilizan en sistemas digitales donde se trabaja con altas frecuencias. La función de integrar R1 y R2 es la de descargar la capacidad parásita base-emisor del transistor de forma que le permita conmutar a mayores frecuencias.

Saludos


----------



## carlosar81

Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que poseo: nunca realicé ningún circuito.

Breve descripción: 
                         El *circuito de consulta es el control de velocidad de un motor del ventilador de un aire acondicionado* montado en un auto citroen xsara, el fabricante del equipo es Valeo, aunque no puedo asegurar que la placa de control sea de fabricación propia de Valeo.
*El problema es que el ventilador del aire quedo encendido a máxima velocidad y no habia manera de pararlo*. Buscando en internet encontre un articulo que describía la solucion. El circuito de control lleva dos transistores que al parecer estan en corto. 
Adjunto el archivo original para el que le interese leerlo.
Las preguntas que me surgen son las stes.

1) El articulo habla de un reemplazo para los transistores originales de la pieza , el FW2G025A1 que al parecer no es una denominación comercial standard sino propia del fabricante de la pieza, por un transistor 2n6287 que es un par darlington de 20a.* La pregunta es como puedo confirmar que esa equivalencia es correcta? sin  la hoja de datos del transistor original como mido sus valores?*

2) Tambien alguien me dijo que los reemplazara no por unos 2n6287 genericos ya que no sa la van bancar bien se recalientan y se queman. Y me sugirió utilizar transistores más robustos, como los de la línea MJ.
En marca SSI/ON (ex Motorola en semiconductores) o marca Thomson . Buscando en internet encontré transistores de esas marcas con las caract del 2n6287 y por mas robustos entendí mayor amperaje y pot de disipacion y estos ya son de 30 amp (en vez de 20 amp) y 160 wats (en vez de 100 wats), ahora *la pregunta es como funciona un transistor darlington en el circuito mencionado y como va a influir el cambio de los valores del transistor en el circuito??* que problemas me puede acarrear hacer tal cosa y si es beneficioso realmente ya que la diferencia de precio creo que es importante sobre $25 que cuesta un 2n6287 generico , el motorola creo que cuesta $125 c/u y el thomson aprox la mitad.

Bueno, espero no ser demasiado molesto y desde ya agradezco su paciencia por haber llegado hasta aca y leido mi consulta.

Gracias
Carlos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Solamente hacete dos preguntas :

¿ Cuanto vale un Xsara ?

¿ Cuanto te cobraría una agencia por reparar eso ?



Las fallas de los transistores son : abrirse ( o sea que no pasa nada de corriente ) y ponerse en corto ( pasa toda la corriente )

Asegurate de colocar un transistor potente y bueno para no tener que hacer el trabajo 20 veces.

Saludos !


----------



## carlosar81

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Solamente hacete dos preguntas :
> 
> ¿ Cuanto vale un Xsara ?
> 
> ¿ Cuanto te cobraría una agencia por reparar eso ?
> 
> 
> 
> Las fallas de los transistores son : abrirse ( o sea que no pasa nada de corriente ) y ponerse en corto ( pasa toda la corriente )
> 
> Asegurate de colocar un transistor potente y bueno para no tener que hacer el trabajo 20 veces.
> 
> Saludos !



1) Un xsara vale $38.000 aprox

2) El respuesto de agencia cuesta $1200 aprox original, alternativo en casas de repuestos $550 aprox, la reparacion por un tecnico electronico entre $150 - 300 aprox segun calidad de componentes empleados, y en un desarmadero yo calculo que se puede conseguir la placa por $250 - $300 aprox.

pero en realidad no es un tema solo de costo lo que me importa, sino que me interesa aprender por curiosidad el funcionamiento del sistema y cual seria la solucion optima que puedo encontrar. Me resulto raro que me propongan cambiar los valores de un componente (desde mi ignoracia en electronica) y tan significativamente (de 20 amp a 30 amp) y que no pase nada, digo ya que se supone hubo una ingenieria detras del proceso de diseño de la placa que supuestamente ha tenido en cuenta  en sus cálculos muchos valores y relaciones entre componentes. y es lo que me gustaria saber como influye en el funcionamiento de la placa el cambio de esos valores, ademas de como dije en la 1º pregunta si puedo estar seguro que esos son los valores correctos de diseño.


----------



## solaris8

> digo ya que se supone hubo una ingenieria detras del proceso de diseño de la placa que supuestamente ha tenido en cuenta en sus cálculos muchos valores y relaciones entre componentes.


si utilizas un transistor, en este caso, de mas potencia, el resultado es que va a trabajar mas aliviado y no calentando o haciendolo en menor medida(ver el disipador que tienen los originales), por otro lado, en el mercado hay componentes falsificados,adulterados, o de menor calidad. por eso siempre es aconsejable, suponer una mejora en el circuito, a falta de originales.
por otro lado, deberias pensar....porque se quemo el transistor, cual fue la causa.
si pones uno nuevo sin arreglar el problema....te va a durar poco
espero tu respuesta, para ver como seguimos....
ahhhh, saludos a la gente de tres arroyos.....


----------



## carlosar81

solaris8 dijo:


> si utilizas un transistor, en este caso, de mas potencia, el resultado es que va a trabajar mas aliviado y no calentando o haciendolo en menor medida(ver el disipador que tienen los originales), por otro lado, en el mercado hay componentes falsificados,adulterados, o de menor calidad. por eso siempre es aconsejable, suponer una mejora en el circuito, a falta de originales.
> por otro lado, deberias pensar....porque se quemo el transistor, cual fue la causa.
> si pones uno nuevo sin arreglar el problema....te va a durar poco
> espero tu respuesta, para ver como seguimos....
> ahhhh, saludos a la gente de tres arroyos.....


OK. Solaris8,gracias por tu respuesta. Vos me decis que si pongo un reemplazo de 50 amp mejor tambien, no habria problema alguno en poner mayor amperaje sin ningun limite ni restriccion, es correcto esto?, por otro lado sobre la pregunta 1, como puedo estar seguro que el reemplazo del original por el 2n6287 es correcto, dado que el amperaje no es el unico valor del transistor sino tambien por ejemplo que es pnp, y aqui si supongo que no es lo mismo si lo reemplazo por un npn.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La especificación en cuanto a los Amperes de un transistor , se refiere a lo máximo (bajo exquisitas condiciones de medición) que puede dejar pasar dicho transistor.

No quiere decir que si le ponés de 50 Amperes , ahora vayan a circular 50 A por el motor.

El motor toma solo lo que necesita.

Entre los ingenieros que diseñaron eso están los de economía , o sea como lo harían más barato.

En cuanto a lo que te comenta Solaris8 , es probable que a ese motor le esté faltando lubricación , o algo lo haya atascado (bujes gastados y se recuesta)

Saludos !


----------



## carlosar81

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En cuanto a lo que te comenta Solaris8 , es probable que a ese motor le esté faltando lubricación , o algo lo haya atascado (bujes gastados y se recuesta)
> 
> Saludos !



Gracias por la observación dosmetros y solaris8, ahora que lo vuelven a comentar me aclara el panorama, es como uds. dicen el motor esta bastante pesado por la acumulacion de tierra y falta de lubricación, seguramente eso ha sido la causa del problema, ahora bien, me sigue generando duda el reemplazo del transistor: como puedo comprobar que el original montado es un pnp de 20a y 160 wats? si la denominacion de este no es standard (ST FW2G025A1) y encuentro bibliografia contradictoria unos dicen que el reemplazo es 2n6287 que es pnp y otros que es el 2n6284 que es npn. Como podria estar seguro? y que ocurriria en el circuito si coloco un pnp siendo el original npn y viceversa?

Desde ya gracias a todos por el interés y el tiempo dedicado a compartir sus conocimientos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo carlosar81, chequea los datos que ofrece el motor en cuestion, por ejem, tension, corriente, etc.
En base a ello puede buscarse algun transistor.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummmm , a veces se pone en corto Colector-Emisor y todavía se puede medir la base para ver si es PNP o NPN , fijate


----------



## carlosar81

Encontré el datasheet del transistor original , en realidad el numero correcto de identificacion es ST FW26025A1.. y aqui esta el link:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/277583/STMICROELECTRONICS/FW26025A1.html?

... asique el reemplazo natural parece ser el 2n6287.

Ahora bien, de curioso nomas, alguien me podria explicar que ocurriría si pongo por error en este circuito un transistor npn?

Gracias a todos!


----------



## maxdepaz

Hola, 
tengo que reemplazar un transistir Motorola MCA3040, no lo encuentro y no sé la equivalencia. Regula la tensión de salida de la resistencia de un horno de precisión.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Estas seguro del código ?


¿ No será *MOC3040* ?


¿ Foto ?


----------



## maxdepaz

Estoy seguro. El equipo es de 1988 y se utiliza para columnas de electroforesis capilar. La marca es Radiotronic. La foto en cuanto pueda la cuelgo. Gracias


----------



## norlin

Que es lo mas importante en un  transistor para saber su equivalente. Tiene que contrastar todo?voltaje ganancia ext. Tiene que ser exacto todo?



Que es lo mas importante en un  transistor para saber su equivalente. Tiene que contrastar todo?voltaje ganancia ext. Tiene que ser exacto todo?desde ya gracias.


----------



## jose2012

Hola a todos, estoy tratando de encontrar un proveedor de transistores smd necesito uno que tiene grabado el sig codigo "7KYLA", como observacion los primeros dos caracteres son mas pequeños que los ultimos tres, por lo que no se si el 7K sea parte del codigo. Les anexo una fotografia del transistor. puede ser un fet o tambien un thyristor, hace la funcion de un switch para el encendido de la fuente. A reserva de que alguien me corrija y esta ubicado en la power supply de un monitor HP W2558hc.  Espero que alguno de ustedes puede darme soporte en este requerimiento. Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## miguelus

norlin dijo:


> Que es lo mas importante en un  transistor para saber su equivalente. Tiene que contrastar todo?voltaje ganancia ext. Tiene que ser exacto todo?
> 
> 
> 
> Que es lo mas importante en un  transistor para saber su equivalente. Tiene que contrastar todo?voltaje ganancia ext. Tiene que ser exacto todo?desde ya gracias.



Buenos días.

Si fuésemos tan exigentes ni tan siquiera los mismos transistores serían equivalentes entre sí.
Pero para eso hay unos parámetros básicos y otros menos básicos.

La frecuencia máxima de trabajo.(Frecuencia de transición)
La ganancia (H FE)
La tensión  Colector-Emisor (VCE-Max)
Corriente de Colector (Ic-Max)
La tensión Colector-Base (VCB-Max)
La tensión Emisor-Base (VEB-Max) 
Temperatura de la unión (Tj)
Potencia ((P TOT)
El tipo de encapsulado
Dentro del mismo encapsulado, y dependiendo el fabricante, podemos tener distintas formas de conectar las patillas.

Lo mejor es, si tenemos, consultar una Tabla de equivalencias.

Si no la tenemos tendremos que ser nosotros y de acuerdo con nuestros conocimiento decidir qué tipo de Transistor es idóneos para sustituir a otro.

Con los Díodos lo tenemos más fácil.

Para Díodos Rectificadores básicamente

Tensión máxima en inversa
Corriente máxima directa

Hay que tener en cuenta que las aplicaciones de los Semiconductores son inmensas
Aquí he expuesto una parte ínfima parte de las características que poseen, pero son suficientes para la mayor parte de las aplicaciones de aficionado e incluso profesionales.

En muchas ocasiones tendremos que ser nosotros los que tengamos que decidir que componente es el más idoneo.

Sal U2


----------



## ktrash

¿Alguien podria indicarme que componente es el que aparece rodeado por el circulo rojo?



Muchas gracias


----------



## ivanosky

Yo diría que tanto ese como el C630 que está debajo pueden ser diodos, aunque con estas técnicas SMD también se podrían confundir con condensadores, un tester te puede sacar de dudas.


----------



## tiago

ivanosky dijo:


> Yo diría que tanto ese como el C630 que está debajo pueden ser diodos, aunque con estas técnicas SMD también se podrían confundir con condensadores, un tester te puede sacar de dudas.



Coincido. Mas bien parecen diodos.

Saludos.


----------



## melopillo

Muy buenas a todos, me llamo German y soy nuevo en el foro y en esto de la electronica. Vengo a recurrir a vuestra sabiduria ya que estoy viviendo en una autocaravana  se me ha roto la calefaccion y no tengo dinero para que me la arreglen asi que no me queda otra que intentarlo yo. Vereis la calefaccion tiene una placa para controlar todas las funciones. Una de las cosas que debe controlar es un ventilador para la conveccion de aire. pues vien este ha dejado de funcionar y he visto el la placa que se ha quemado , no se si se llamara asi porque yo de electronica cero idea, un mosfet y queria probar a cambiarlo a ver si asi funciona. El caso es que por lo que he investigado por internet me parece que el chisme en cuestion esta obsolet. la calefaccion tiene 20 años y no se si existira otro mosfet o como se llame que pueda usar en vez de el que esta quemado. La referencia que lleva impresa es 808 305 5vl y tiene un logotipo que es el de motorola. he visto que hay parecidos , fisicamente de lo otro no entiendo, con referencia 3055vl pero no se si valdran??? Agradeceria muchisimo si alguien pudiera orientarme para saber que tengo que comprar.  Y si ya me recomiendan un sitio donde comprarlo seria perfecto he buscado por las tiendas de por aqui y no he dado con el ni he conseguido explicar esto, ya que estoy en inglaterra buscando trabajo y mi ingles no es muy bueno. y en las tiendas de internet q he visto en ninguna mandan una o pocas unidades.  Ojala podais ayudarme ya que hace mucho frio y se hace dura la vida sin calefaccion el la furgoneta. 






muchisimas gracias y a disfrutar la vidilla. 
saludos German


----------



## morta

el mtd3055vl fabricado por fairchild esta en producción plena, por lo que no parece que este discontinuado. El problema es que tendrias que ver que fue lo que provoco el consumo excesivo que hizo que se queme el mosfet.

Vos ya venias con problemas en enero cuando no te funciono la calefaccion por un falso contacto, tendrias que revisar que no se este repitiendo ese problema y por eso volo el mosfet.


----------



## melopillo

morta dijo:
			
		

> el mtd3055vl fabricado por fairchild esta en producción plena, por lo que no parece que este discontinuado. El problema es que tendrias que ver que fue lo que provoco el consumo excesivo que hizo que se queme el mosfet.
> 
> Vos ya venias con problemas en enero cuando no te funciono la calefaccion por un falso contacto, tendrias que revisar que no se este repitiendo ese problema y por eso volo el mosfet.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Código:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muchisimas Gracias Morta por contestar  la verdad que me he quedado asombrado porque no recuerdo haber comentado en este foro mi anterior problema con la calefaccion... concretamente con el ventilador ademas... y si debio ser por enero justo en el invierno pasado. En aquel momento el fallo no fue un mal contacto. sino que el ventilador tenia el motor atascado asi que con un poco de aceite de maquina de coser este empezo a funcionar perfectamente. y no habia vuelto a dar problemas. No se como lo sabea imagino qpor aquel entonces preguntaria en algun foro o en este mismo.
> Osea entiendo que entonces el de fairchild podria valer. Entiendo que habria que buscar la causa que ha provocado que el mosfet funda  pero la verdad que no se como habria que hacer eso.  por donde tendria que empezar a mirar??? El motor del ventilador lo he vuelto a engrasar por si fuera lo q ha hecho q se queme al tener q trabajar mas para moverlo pero poco mas se me ocurte q hacer o mirar... si me dieras alguna pista de que debo comprobar o mirar me pondria con ello a ver si fuera capaz de averiguarlo. Por ahora intentare enconyrar donde comparar el mosfet q solo he el sitio q he visto obline que lo venden tiene un pedido minimo de 150 unidadrs!!! Muchas gracias y lo dicho si pudieras indicarme por donde empezarias a buscar tu la posible causa q hizo q se funda el mosfet te lo agradeceria. um saludo


----------



## morta

melopillo, encontré de casualidad tu post en un foro de camping y vi que habías tenido problemas con el ventilador que no funcionaba y aparentemente esos módulos le dieron problemas a varios mas ya que en el service de Portugal a otro directamente le cambiaron la tarjeta.
Danos mas datos para decirte donde podes encargarlo por que no tengo ni idea de donde queda Brighton.

Por ejemplo en Dicomse lo tienen a u$s 5.40 cada uno en el mismo encapsulado que el que se te quemo, tendrías que revisar como quedaron las pistas de la plaqueta y demás.

No te puedo dar ningún dato de donde podrías buscar cual fue la causa del problema por que no tengo idea de que y como controla el circuito.


----------



## melopillo

Gracias otra vez Morta, se agradece toda tu ayuda. Brighton esta al sur de inglayerra por lo que deberia tratar de enconyrsr alguna tienda que sirva pocas unidades y entregue en inglaterra. No se que tipo de informacion necesitarias para poder darme alguna pisya mas para avanzar con la reparacion. Te serviria una foto de la placa???  El fallo ocurrio de la siguiente forma: la calefaccion estaba funcionando normalmente y la centralita del habitaculo me salto el chovato de bateria baja por lo q con la calefaccion encendida arranque el motor. la calefaccion siguio funcionando pero a la hora de or a apagarla resulto q pusiera el boton de apagado encebdido en cualquiera de las yres posicioned(calentador de agua, calentador de agua+calefaccion o apagado) el ventilador no paraba. en el momento de probar a cbiar entre las posibilidades de uso apagado salto el fusible general que monya el electrobloquue que lleva todos los fusibles del jabitaculo. lo cambie y ya no volvio a funcionar el ventilador. Si alimento con 12 v independientemenye el ventilador este funciona y la calefaccion finciona sin dar problemas al igual q funciona perfecyamenye en posicion de solo agua caliente. he medido con el polimetro la conexion donde conecta el ventillador y mientras no tiene nada conectafo mide 12,60 pero en el momento q conecto el ventilador drsaparece el voltaje. no se que dato mas aportar estoy muy perdido en estos temas pero mas me vale aprender xq de lo contrario me va a tocar pasar frio. Si se te ocurre alguna prueba q pueda hacer no dejes de avisarme.  voy a tratar de subirte alguna foto de la placa completa por si te diera alguna pista. muchas gracias.



siento la caligrafia pero escribo desde el movil y a veces escribe lo q quiere y es pesado corregir los errores...



http://thumbs.subefotos.com/f09172b4672c966df5e69d94e200e10bo.








[/url] http://[/IMG]


----------



## melopillo

Entonces este podria sustituir al que se ha quemado??? al menos viene en un paquete de diez que eso si me lo puedo permitir. Creo que los compraré y cambiaré a ver que pasa... creo que mucho peor no podré dejarlo... siempre y cuando puedan sustituir al motorola claro.

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/mosfet-transistors/7614549/


----------



## Niht

Lo que vi googleando es que parece ser un Ceramic Commercial High Voltage Radial Leaded Capacitor C6xx Series Outline Drawings pero cabe la duda!


----------



## tiago

Niht dijo:


> Lo que vi googleando es que parece ser un Ceramic Commercial High Voltage Radial Leaded Capacitor C6xx Series Outline Drawings pero cabe la duda!



LLevan la capacidad y el voltaje serigrafiados, se puede confundir con un condensador de tantalio, pero creo que es un diodo.
¿Que te dice el multímetro?

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel.more

son diodos con seguridad,saludos


----------



## JBE

Buenas! Miren, no encuentro este transistor por ningún lado. Me dijeron que un reemplazo del mismo es el "2SJ103" o el "2N5021" pero tampoco los encuentro... ¿Conocen alguno más que pueda ir?
Dejo datasheet, características y el circuito donde se emplea el mismo.

*Characteristicas------------ Symbol---- Rating---- Unit*
Gate-drain voltage----------- VGDS--------25-------V
Gate current------------------ IG---------−10------mA
Drain power dissipation-------- PD---------400------mW
Junction temperature---------- Tj---------125-------°C
Storage temperature range---- Tstg---- −55~125---- °C

Circuito: http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/Jean-Hiraga-Le-Monstre/

Datasheet: http://www.toshiba.com/taec/components2/Datasheet_Sync/53/6903.pdf

OFF TOPIC: Disculpen los colores y el mal armado de la tabla. Pensé hacerla con el atributo <TABLE> pero no lo toma...

Saludos y Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo busco así aunque no hay garantías 

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es-419....r_pw.r_qf.&fp=e8485088b5d09e85&bpcl=39650382

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es-419...485088b5d09e85&bpcl=39650382&biw=1024&bih=599


----------



## JBE

Si, yo también los busco así. Por las dudas de si esta en ingles... Pero muchos temas y nada. 

Saludos y Gracias!


----------



## dantonio

Mira este link
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/transistores-efecto-campo-consiguen-facilmente-20343/
Saludos


----------



## JBE

Ok. Gracias!
Servirá este: http://physics.gac.edu/~huber/classes/phy270/SpecSheets/2N5457.pdf ???

Supongo que si pero...

Saludos!


----------



## morta

Fijate en ebay de alla seguramente tiene que haber varios que te vendan uno o dos


----------



## radiogan

Hola, estoy buscando un sensor de vibraciones como el que os pongo en el enlace. lo lleva un localizador de perros de caza. se estropeó y no lo encuentro por ningún lado aqui en España.
podria álguien si se puede conseguir?  http://www.5hz-electronica.com/sensordevibracin.aspx


También busco un 2BMI100L-060 es un bloque de dos transistores mosfett de potencia que tampoco lo encuentro.
Gracias a todos


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores   revisar la sección España


----------



## Daniel.more

tengo un termistor (NTC tipo perla ) que es de color verde y tiene impresa la letra M 
la pregunta es cual tendria que ser su balor omico enfrio,o si me pueden pasar alguna tabla...saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

La resistencia la podés medir con el tester..y yo creo que la M refiere a un material más que a una impedancia...

pero en una termocupla si...yo tengo las "K" y no tengo a mano ahora la tabla según las letras.


----------



## fdesergio

de que equipo o aparato es??? en que parte va??? porque hay tambien PTC en esa misma forma, chauu


----------



## Daniel.more

gracias a ambos por responder,es que un colega de profecion me pidio ayuda con este tema y las ntc que manejo normalmente son de pocos omios y al acercar el cautin se ponen a cero,pero este esta sobre 250 k y se baja a 12K ...y no se si es correcto o no...
al estudiar te dicen que si baria la recistencia al aplicar temperatura se de por buena,pero en la experiencia descubres que no todo es blanco o negro...saludos.

PD: es para la fuente de un lcd de 48 pulgadas (creo que la usa para el paso de corriente)


----------



## fdesergio

Si es para una entrada de Ac a una fuente estonces es PTC (con coeficiente positivo de temperatura) se usa para proteger la fuente en caso de excesivos consumos, se puede usa cualquier de entrada de AC por ejemplo la de la entrada de los viejos monitores CRT, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## MISTICHOY

hola gente, como están me gustaría saber como hicieron la puesta a punto del circuito mi idea es usarlo con un ht12 decoder y encoder, lo que mas me importa es la puesta  apunto del receptor transmisor saludos y gracias por el aporte


----------



## homebrew

Hola el BFR91 y el BFR96 como salida te andan bien de bien los he utilizado hasta en 1.8 ghz sin problemas en un link de video microondas ABE Italiano
saludos


----------



## KILLER7

Buenas gentes. 

En una placa de control de aire acondicionado encontre un componente con forma de bjt.

El codigo en su cuerpo es: 132-6D WJ70. Cápsula TO92.

Quisiera saber que es esto para poder avanzar en la reparación.

Saludos


----------



## Rigeliano

Una foto ayudaria, tal vez sea esto http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/BT132-500D.pdf


----------



## tiago

KILLER7 dijo:


> Buenas gentes.
> 
> En una placa de control de aire acondicionado encontre un componente con forma de bjt.
> 
> El codigo en su cuerpo es: 132-6D WJ70. Cápsula TO92.
> 
> Quisiera saber que es esto para poder avanzar en la reparación.
> 
> Saludos



Sube una foto. El lugar que ocupa en la placa puede dar pistas.

Saludos.


----------



## KILLER7

gracias muchachos por responder, ahora les adjunto unas imagenes.
El problema es asi: este componente pertenece a una placa de un aire acondicionado y tengo un problema con el ventilador turbina de la parte interior que ventila despacio, y calienta un poco.

Y justo este componente va conectado directamente a los terminales del fan. En la foto marque este conector de turbina como " CONECTOR DEL FAN ".

El 132-6D me marca una resistencia ( 375 ohm ) entre las patitas 1 y 2.  Y el opto esta conectado a travéz de una R al pin 2 del mismo.

La tensión de linea 220vac esta conectado directamente al pin 1.

En la foto les marqué el "pinout" del 132-6D.

La respuesta del primer colega me pareció bastante acertada por la configuración que veo, ya llamé a un par de comercios y me dijeron que no tienen nada de esto.

Adjunto las fotos ( una de ellas está dentro del *.rar ya que es de alta calidad ) y espero sus respuestas. Gracias


----------



## ilcapo

Hola!! me acabo de encontrar con un componente muy raro, creo que es un sensor inductivo o capacitivo o alguna otra especie de sensor ... pero no encuentro el datasheet, el encapsulado es TO92 (como un transistor bjt bc337) y funciona asi ,,, (esto tampoco lo habia visto antes asi que calculo que es un sensor pero no lo se con exactitud) acerco un iman y cuando esta a una cierta distancia el "sensor" actua y el circuito realiza una cierta accion, tiene 5 de estos sensores para 5 respuestas distintas ,,,,, el "sensor" dice de un lado 04E y del otro lado 1051 y abajo de eso 767E 

solo lo posteo porque esta genial este componente XD! no necesito reemplazarlo solo es por curiosidad ya q*UE* esa parte del equipo esta funcionando OK, si alguien lo conoce y tiene la hoja de datos estaria mas genial y si la puede subir asi la veo estaria mas genial que genial ja XD!


----------



## Nilfred

ilcapo dijo:


> acerco un iman y cuando esta a una cierta distancia el "sensor" actua y el circuito realiza una cierta accion


Sensor de efecto Hall o mas fácil buscarlo como Hall Efect Sensor, hay 1 en todo cooler standard de 80 mm 12 V.


----------



## ilcapo

Nilfred dijo:


> Sensor de efecto Hall o mas fácil buscarlo como Hall Efect Sensor, hay 1 en todo cooler standard de 80 mm 12 V.



tenes idea como trabaja ?? que le produce el iman ? saludos !


----------



## Nilfred

No me acuerdo, tendría que *buscarlo*  *buscar*   con el *buscador*


----------



## Mike114

Saludos

Estaba reparando un calefactor eléctrico y me encontré un componente desconocido para mí, y según como está conectado es para usar la función "ION" del calefactor. Mi pregunta es ¿cómo se llama y para que sirve este componente?

Les dejo la imagen y ojalá alguien conteste.


----------



## maton00

es un transformador de alto voltage que produce ozono que es aveces usado como desodorizante en articulos novedosos y de higiene.


----------



## Mike114

Gracias por responder *maton00*, creo que el componente que dices es otro.

Estuve revisando la página de donde saqué la imagen y como estaba en chino use el Traductor de Google, esto es lo que salió: Generador de Iones Negativos

Entonces sí es algo como para limpiar el aire.
Pero, ¿cómo funciona? ¿para qué es la punta de metal?


----------



## maton00

es como un generador de van der graff la punta metálica es para producir micro arcos (rayos como los que caen en una tormenta) esos arcos de alto voltage generan iones u ozono


----------



## Mike114

Muy bien, ya me quedó más entendible.
Ademas encontré en una página más explicación de como funciona (la quería poner pero ahora no la encuentro).
Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Date una vuelta por este tema :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f44/reparando-targeta-lavadora-redondas-90225/

Saludos !


----------



## Luik

Hola! Que tal?
Yo estoy "renovando" un aparato electronico viejo, copiandolo y haciendo de nuevo, el problema es como es viejo, tiene algunos componentes que ya no se venden mas, como por ejemplo:

DM 4850 que es un tranceiver
OP37G es un amp.Op
AD 526 es un amp. Gain
OP126 es un amp. op.
ADG 608 - Multiplexor 
ADG 419 - Switch
AD 789
AD 526 - amp.

Al resto ya les encontre buen reemplazo, son los ultimos pocos que me quedan, 
Me podrian reecomendar que los puede reemplazar, y si algo se puede unificar, 
Muchisimas Gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Y si ponés el diagrama ?


----------



## N1C0

Hola amigos.

Me han dado un componente electrónico para revisar (un ST GK19N) con el encapsulado de la foto:
http://www.hackmat.com/image/cache/data/Productes/Components/Components-LM7805-7812-500x500.jpg

He intentado buscar su datasheet pero me ha sido imposible encontrarlo..

Hasta ahora he intentado medirlo en frío con el multímetro en posición hFE y he descartado que sea cualquier tipo de diodo. 
Al principio pensaba que era un transistor, pero no me indicaba los valores correctos de ganancia de un transistor. Solo me indica un 1 al medirlo en hFE en una determinda posición para PNP o NPN. 
En ambos casos el patillaje coincide.

Podría darle corriente y probarlo con un led para ver si es un transistor o no, pero no se cuales son sus valores nominales de corriente de entrada y no me quiero arriesgar a quemarlo (en el caso de que esté bien)

¿¿Alguien podría decirme de que componente se trata??

Muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien

primero dinos de donde lo sacaste?
el codigo es de fabrica,por eso no encuentras la hoja de datos,
tiene pinta de ser un mosfet, medilo como si fuera un mosfet


----------



## N1C0

hola el-rey-julien.

acabo de medirlo como un mosfet.
alimento el circuíto conn 4.5V, 1800mA.
GATE a negativo, DRAIN a positivo y SOURCE a carga (LED) y negativo.
tome medidas de voltaje entre dreno y fuente, y me da 4.6V en un sentido y -4.6 en el otro. 
el led nunca enciende..


----------



## CHULETEM

Hola a todos tengo un componente mal en una placa pero no se que tipo de componente es , tiene tres patillas y lo que puedo leer es: 42AE / 4040A /122.5 en la foto le falta una patilla, a ver si me lo podeis identificar para sustituirlo. es una placa de control de una caldera domusa y la referencia de la placa es: CELC000088 en la imagen del centro se aprecia mejor la referencia.
Un saludo.


----------



## Finskey

Por la carcaza , las tres patitas , podríamos decir que sea un transistor. pero con esos datos no encuentro nada y tampoco los puedo asociar!


----------



## CHULETEM

muchas gracias de todas formas seguiremos buscando ya que la placa cuesta 90 euros


----------



## fdesergio

Creeme que tu foto sirve para todo menos para identificar el componente, no la viste???  brilla el elemento asi es imposible, chauuuuuu


----------



## Scooter

De perdidos al río; puedes ir probando transistores pnp y npn a ver si respira por algún lado.


----------



## fdesergio

Puede ser un mosfet, un transistor bipolar, un integrado, un scr, un fet, etc etc, por lode las 3 patas hasta un gato amputado podria ser, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Rigeliano

fdesergio dijo:


> Puede ser un mosfet, un transistor bipolar, un integrado, un scr, un fet, etc etc, por lode las 3 patas hasta un gato amputado podria ser, chauuuuuuuu


   
por que no pones algo delante del componente y le tomas una foto asi el brillo le da a lo que pusiste delante y se vera el componente


----------



## CHULETEM

he subido nuevas fotos para ver si podemos identificar el componente
Un saludo y gracias a todos


----------



## fdesergio

No uses el flash, de verdad no se ve nada, usa en tu camara la opcion que es una florcita asi las fotos de cerca salen mejor, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## MarioAmilcar

Hola amigos, alguien conoce algun reemplazo para este diodo schottky BYV36? agradezco de antemano su respuesta =)


----------



## INGJMQUINTERO

Bueno si ves en la hoja de datos ese diodo esta en muchas presencaciones

byv36a - 200 v
byv36b - 400 v
byv36c - 600 v
byv36d - 800 v
byv36e - 1000 v
byv36f - 1200 v
byv36g - 1400 v

no se cual de ellos estes utilizando. O que voltaje utilizes en tu aplicacion. 
Te recomiendo los filtros de busqueda de digikey.com si no le entiendes dime cual de estos ocupas y te ayudo a encontrarlo


----------



## Pablo M P

Hola tengo un problema, quiero comprar un bloque de terminales de los que se enroscan en el panel, los puntos de soldadura están por dentro y los tornillos por fuera, he buscado por las principales tiendas de Internet como rs componentes, farnell y hay muchas subcategorías y no llego a encontrarlos, subo una foto de como serían, muchas gracias y espero que sepan su nombre.
Pablo


----------



## josemaX

Algo así te podría servir? http://es.farnell.com/multicomp/mc000054/terminal-block-pcb-9-52mm-30a-2p/dp/2008025


----------



## DOSMETROS

Googlealo (imágenes) como :

Bloque de terminales a panel

o también 

bornera electrica a panel . . .

bloque de conecciones eléctricos a panel


----------



## Pablo M P

Josema es una de las opciones que barajaba pero es incomodo y no creo que los pines me atraviesen un contrachapado de 5mm, y los nombres de dosmetros me han venido bien voy a ver si los consigo ya sea por internet, por la tienda del barrio o por conectrol. 
Gracias a los dos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Tal vez te puede servir: http://www.molex.com/molex/products...&parentKey=terminal_blocks_and_barrier_strips

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Pablo M P

Muchísimas gracias justo era lo que buscaba ahora buscare un distribuidor de molex por Madrid.


----------



## josemaX

En Mouser las tienes http://es.mouser.com/Molex/Connectors/Terminal-Blocks/Barrier-Terminal-Blocks/_/N-7rqbf?P=1z0zlew


----------



## MarioAmilcar

Gracias por responder, mmm la verdad no sabia que habian varios tipos, bueno lo necesito para usar la configuracion que me sugiere el datasheet del IR2111, talvez no necesite ese diodo, me podrias recomendar alguno?


----------



## Fogonazo

MarioAmilcar dijo:


> Gracias por responder, mmm la verdad no sabia que habian varios tipos, bueno lo necesito para usar la configuracion que me sugiere el datasheet del IR2111, talvez no necesite ese diodo, me podrias recomendar alguno?



¿ Y que opinas sobre publicar el circuito ?


----------



## MarioAmilcar

mira este es el proyecto en si que quiero realizar, http://www.nuevaelectronica.com/catalogo_datos_equipo.asp?cde=55   en la pagina 6 esta el circuito completo, los diodos DS4 y DS5 son los diodos que te mencioné, anteriormente habia hecho un proyecto similar, la diferencia estaba en que no usaba esos diodos y el transformador tbm fue otro (12-0-12  5A) y en este circuito mencionan uno del tipo toroidal, pude hacer conmutar los mosfet pero al momento de conectar el transformador empezaban a calentar demasiado y no pude hallar la falla ^^!   bueno me ayudaria bastante una opinion del porqué de mi problema Gracias =)


----------



## scarnia

Buenas a todos, no consigo saber que componente es este. Se me ha roto en el móvil, y quiero volver a ponerlo, pero no sé que es ya que nunca he trabajado con estas medidas.

Agradecería cualquier tipo de pista.

Lo único que sé, es que tiene que ver con el botón de encendido del móvil, ya que no funciona ahora (lo puedo encender de otras formas y el resto funciona perfecto).

Adjunto foto:

Edit: Es el componente de la izquierda


----------



## 1024

Hola, el de lado izquierdo pareciera ser un capacitor y el de lado derecho una resistencia, ¿estas seguro que dicho componente seria el causante de la falla?


----------



## scarnia

Es efectivamente uno igual al de la izquierda. Ese está bien, pero había otro igual a su izquierda que ya no está :S.

Si fuese un condensador, sería posible medir la capacitancia del que hay sin removerlo de la placa?


----------



## el-rey-julien

si se puede medir sin quitarla,algunas veces,,,,,,


----------



## blasata

Hola!
Me gustaría saber la forma correcta de verficar este componente:

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/167237/ETC1/W215.html

He tratado de comprobar directamente en la placa este componente y me da un valor de unos 38kOhm. Pero según el datasheet parece que debe oscilar entre 1k y 15KOhm cada uno. 

Y además habiendo en la placa dos W215 iguales y en paralelo no deberían ser más o menos 7kOhm la medida?

No los he desoldado porque uno de los extremos da al conector blanco (suelto y a un condensador). Será mejor desoldar?


----------



## fdesergio

Ademas de ese numero debe tener el valor en ohmios, debes comprobar con el , el datasheet solo indica las caracteristicas grupales, 5w etc etc, tipo, etc etc , el valor esta en el cuerpo y debes medirla teniendo ese valor en cuenta y la tolerancia, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## rub3n

Buenas tardes, tras haberme presentado, procedo a hacer mi primera consulta. 


Tengo un televisor antiguo Philips el cual no funciona y al abrirlo he visto que un componente se quema, así que imagino que debería empezar por sustituirlo. Añado imagen:








Me gustaría saber cómo se llama eso para poder ir a comprar uno. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vistor97

Si no me equivoco es un condensador ceramico ( creo que de 1nF), pero que alguien mas experto te lo aclare, que yo soy principiante


----------



## capitanp

si un cap de 1nF x 2Kv, también revisaría el D1554 que debe estar en corto


----------



## blanko001

Efectivamente un capacitor de 1nF a 2000V (son de alto voltaje), debes encontrar el motivo que hace que se queme éste capacitor antes de reemplazarlo, aunque si no lo has reemplazado nunca, es posible que ya cumplió su vida útil y se estropeó el material dielectrico, por ende reemplazandolo se soluciona. 

PD: me quedan dudas porque se necesitarían mas de 2000V para dañar el dieléctrico.


----------



## rub3n

Es una TV que tranquilamente debe tener unos 17 años... Voy a tratar de comprar uno nuevo y sustituirlo, imagino que serán económicos... Muchas gracias a todos por la pronta respuesta.


----------



## Pablo M P

si es de tubo tomate algunas precauciones con  el flyback por el circulan muy alto voltajes trabaja en un espacio amplio y concéntrate, ya de paso compra un bote de aire comprimido y limpia la tele por dentro (e compran en tiendas de electrónica) 
Un saludo


----------



## blasata

Hola, al buscar la averia en una placa me fijé en este componente SMD y lo tomé por fusible, pero no estoy seguro de que lo sea, sobre todo porque no encuentro ese valor de 2.45A.

Creo ver en la foto el logo de Motorola, puede ser?

Si no es un fusible, qué es?

muchas gracias!


----------



## juliangp

Probale continuidad con el tester, si no tiene es un capacitor, y si tiene un cierto valor una resistencia, no se me ocurre otra cosa!


----------



## blasata

No tiene continuidad ni resistencia..

La placa es de un módulo de entradas/salidas de Siemens, un autómata.


----------



## juliangp

No tenes capacheck?


----------



## blasata

He probado en modo capacitor el tester y oscila entre varios valores.

Puede ser un filtro de frecuencia wifi?


----------



## juliangp

Seguramente es un capacitor entonces, la verdad que nose si sera un filtro de frecuencia, perdon


----------



## moises calderon

Podria ser un supresor de trasientes o picos de voltaje, saludos


----------



## mesicano

Saludos 

tengo un componente que quiero conseguir es de montaje superficial

la matricula es :     F5 68

la cosa es que no lo encuentro en la red.  

es de encapsulado sot- 223. 

y sospecho que puede ser un regulador de voltaje  pero solo es una sospecha.

alguien me podria ayudar. aca en el foro encontre unlibro de CODIGO SMD , pero no lo encontre 




Gracias.  XD


----------



## DOSMETROS

F5 = BFS19R  Phi N equivalentes = BF184 BF494

Página 41 de THE *SMD* CODEBOOK - elektronik


----------



## Basalto

DOSMETROS dijo:


> F5 = BFS19R  Phi N equivalentes = BF184 BF494
> 
> Página 41 de THE *SMD* CODEBOOK - elektronik



Que raro en "Smd Databook"  no aparece con ese encapsulado, será otro encapsulado diferente.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ups , fijate que o es un regulador , o si es transistor son todos npn 30-50V 30-50mA 150-350mW


----------



## fdesergio

ji ji ji es que la fotico no ayuda mucho, mira que salieron mejor ls patas de la silla que el componente ese en cuestion   

No se si  soy chinchoso o que pero antes de subir algo deberian "VERLO" y pensar si los de mas lo pueden ver bien, chauuuuuuuhno:hno:hno:

PD: antes que pregunten que es chinchoso
http://es.thefreedictionary.com/chinchoso


----------



## zopilote

Fijate en la pagina nro 770 , del SMD Databook.


----------



## Basalto

zopilote dijo:


> Fijate en la pagina nro 770 , del SMD Databook.



Tiene razón, pero si nos adaptamos a lo que nos dicen, no es SOT-223, supongo que se confunde y en la imagen no se ve nada. Un saludo


----------



## bulgakov

Hola a todos, necesito identificar el componente que muestro en la fotografía; Conozco de qué fabricante se trata (On semiconductor), pero soy incapaz de identificarlo por la referencia que muestra éste... Si algún alma caritativa pudiese echarme una manita le estaría enormemente agradecido.
Desde ya, muchísimas gracias a todos y saludos!


----------



## fdesergio

Creo es este, chauuuuuuuuu

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NID5001N-D.PDF


----------



## bulgakov

Muchísimas gracias Andrés, te debo una!!!
Me estaba volviendo loco y me lo has solucionado en un momento...


----------



## mesicano

hola una disculpa, por tardar tanto, y si tienen razon no es el sot 223. me ubique en la pagina y las medidas corresponden a 

sot - 89

pero igual. no encuentro que sea , si un regulador, transistor o que 

y sobre la foto pues mic amara es de 3 megapixeles 



y miren lo que encontre , entonces seria un regulador de 5v.  estoy en lo cierto???

dejo la imagen XD

gracias


----------



## morta

mesicano no importa de cuantos megapixeles sea tu cámara, si esta fuera de foco es igual si tenes 48 megapixeles, saca otra foto enfocada y listo


----------



## ekio

Muy buenas, estoy buscando equivalencias para esta EEPROM

93C86 con encapsulado SMD
Por cierto, en su datasheet comenta algo de que esta es la desiganación del componente comercial pero que además hay dos casi identicos con la diferencia de que tienen mayor tolerancia de temperaturas y llevan la designación de E en el caso de fines Automovilísticos y sin designación en el caso de fines Industriales. Pero en este caso, ¿¿la designación sería 93*E*86?? ó ¿¿llevaria la *E* aparte??

Gracias/Saludos


----------



## chclau

Hola,

93c86e para automotores, 93c86i para la industria.

Igual, no la recomiendan para disenios nuevos, segun Microchip, trata de usar la 93c86c


----------



## danimacha

Buenas amigos, estoy reparando un organo yamaha B75, pero uno de los transistores no lo consigo, me gustaria que me ayudaran, ya que e tratado de conseguir el componente y nada... el que ando buscando es A 490, me gustaria saber cual es su equivalente...
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pone uina foto para verlo 

*2SA490* - Savantic


*TIP32 Series(TIP32/32A/32B/32C) PNP Epitaxial Silicon ... - UNH IT*


TIP32 o TIP42  A , B , C


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=2SA490 

reemplazo = BD242, BD244, BD536, BD936 











pd:
en el foro hay un compilado de paginas para buscar reemplazos en ''linea''
aqui esta ,
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sitio-buscar-reemplazos-transistores-linea-71684/
también hay otras mas ,el buscador del foro no muerde ¡¡¡
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...onica.com/usercp.php&ref=&ss=11066j7096050j25


----------



## ekio

Ufff pues va a ser complicado de encontrar, al menos en la tienda de electrónica que tengo cerca de casa no tienen dicho componente...no conoceís alguna equivalencia de otra marca?? como lo puedo buscar yo??

Saludos/Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

ekio dijo:


> Ufff pues va a ser complicado de encontrar, al menos en la tienda de electrónica que tengo cerca de casa no tienen dicho componente...no conoceís alguna equivalencia de otra marca?? como lo puedo buscar yo??
> 
> Saludos/Gracias



¿ Pasaste por aquí: ? http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#espana


----------



## chclau

ekio dijo:


> Ufff pues va a ser complicado de encontrar, al menos en la tienda de electrónica que tengo cerca de casa no tienen dicho componente...no conoceís alguna equivalencia de otra marca?? como lo puedo buscar yo??
> 
> Saludos/Gracias



Usas a san Google para buscar fabricantes de lo que queres. Luego vas entrando en los sitios de los fabricantes y buscas si tienen algo similar. Son varios los fabricantes que proveen busquedas de equivalencias o similares a dispositivos de sus competidores

Mi impresion es que tratandose de una memoria no deberia resultarte dificil encontrar un reemplazo aunque no sea igual a la de Microchip. Y podes tambien buscar si podes comprar ese dispositivo por la Internet. Hay varios proveedores como RS que venden por unidad.

Suerte


----------



## ekio

Muchas gracias a ambos, ahora mismo me pongo a buscarlo.


----------



## danimacha

Gracias, creeme que me estaba partiendo el coco con el A490, e inclusive fui a una casa electronica y me dijeron que el A940 era el mismo...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pone uina foto para verlo
> 
> *2SA490* - Savantic
> 
> 
> *TIP32 Series(TIP32/32A/32B/32C) PNP Epitaxial Silicon ... - UNH IT*
> 
> 
> TIP32 o TIP42  A , B , C



esta es la mejor imagen que consegui...


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , el A940 no  , es para la mitad de la corriente 

Cualquiera de los que te dijo Julien o  de los que te dije yo

Saludos !


----------



## danimacha

ok, a ver si entendi, el A940 es para la mitad de la corriente del A490, sera por eso que se calienta como plancha china?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El 2SA490 es para 3A y el 2SA940 es para 1,5A


----------



## el-rey-julien

que no leiste los enlaces ? hay esta todo ,y dice 


		Código:
	

[COLOR="Red"]50V, 3A, 25W, >3MHz[/COLOR]
HFE:40/240
 Pc:25W
 Ic:3A
Ft:3MHz
 CC:250
 TJ:150>C


----------



## gtermes

Buenos dias,
es que no se como se llama o se construye. Supongo que hay alguna pequeña arañita que lo hace, pero no se como buscarlo porque todo lo que me sale es para tensiones o corrientes grandes (relés, interruptores diferenciales...) no se encontrarlo!
Explico para que lo quiero: estoy armando un microfono electret. La alimentación puede ir con el phantom de la mesa de mezclas o con una pila de 9V. Me gustaría que esta opción fuera automática, o sea, cuando llega alimentación de la mesa alimenta el circuito, y si no hay alimentación phantom, se conecta a la pila.
Por lo tanto, necesito un conmutador que se conecte al phantom o a la pila en función de si el phantom está activo o no.
Y la palabreja o nombre del componente es..... 

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

Mira como se hace en los pedales de guitarra para encenderlos.
El propio Plug (Del micrófono) al ser insertado en el Jack crea la conexión a GND de la batería.

Si lo deseas automático, ¿ De donde proviene la señal para que arranque ?


----------



## gtermes

mm... ya, pero el micro va con conector XLR. La idea es que tengo 2 opciones para alimentar el circuito del microfono: a través de la alimentacion phantom de la mesa, que llega al micro por la entrada XLR, o bien con una pila de 9V. Una opción es poner un swich que conmute entre una opción o la otra, pero me gustaría poner un "relé pequeño" que:
- si existe alimentación phantom en el XLR, alimente el circuito
- Si no, que la alimentación venga de la pila
Esto se debería poder hacer con un "relé pequeño" que al detectar los 48V del phantom (entre los pines 1 y 3 del XLR) conmute hacia el phantom y sino, conmute hacia la pila. 
El problema es que no se como se llama este "relé pequeño"! brrrrr! Tiene que ser alguna arañita pequeña con un transistor dentro y poco mas, no? El voltaje "activador" son los 48V del phantom y la intensidad que circulará es muy pequeña.
Gracias por la respuesta inmediata!


----------



## Juanjogc

mira a ver si te sirve algo de este enlace
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sistema-alimentacion-ininterrumpida-circuitos-pic-s-87330/


----------



## Melghost

¿No te bastaría con un par de diodos?


----------



## Juanjogc

estarías consumiendo batería continuamente y en pocas horas se agotaría con el montaje que propongo en el enlace anterior no se consume mi un miliamperio de batería hasta que no falte la alimentación principal

un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo

Melghost dijo:


> ¿No te bastaría con un par de diodos?



Sip.

Cuando se aplica la tensión del Phantom el diodo de la batería se polariza en oposición porque la tensión es mayor a la de la batería y no conduce.
Si desaparece la tensión del Phantom el diodo de la batería se polariza en directo y alimenta al micrófono.

Lo que no me gusta es que si desconectas el micrófono como para guardarlo debes retirar la batería o agregar un interruptor manual.

*Edit:*
Habría que agregar un zener para no sobrepasar la tensión del electret cuando se alimenta por phantom


----------



## gtermes

Gracias!
me gusta la solución de los diodos. Ya contaba en poner un interruptor de power, estos micrófonos "de petaca" normalmente lo tienen. Si me animo hasta miraré como evitar el típico "pop" al encenderlo y pararlo, tan odiado por los técnicos de sonido....

Bueno, os explico un poco el circuito que estoy diseñando porque quizás esté haciendo algún disparate....
Tengo como "modelo" este circuito: http://www.mustradlib.net/micros_fr.php

A partir de ahí, hago algunas modificaciones que me interesan. En concreto:
- el mismo circuito doblado para tener 2 micrófonos independientes (derecha e izquierda) en una misma placa
- separo físicamente el circuito en 2 bloques: el primero con los 2 conectores XLR y la circuitería de la alimentación y el segundo con todo el resto. Los 2 bloques van unidos a través de un cable apantallado con mini XLR de 5 pines.

Mi dilema está, pues, en el primer bloque. Os adjunto una imagen de esta parte a ver como lo veis.
Bueno, como veis, ya he puesto los diodos que discriminan la alimentación. Las R19 y R20 me atenúan las señales de los pines 2 y 3 para que no se mezclen. También atenúan los 48V del phantom, pero no importa porque el circuito va a 10V. Por cierto, cojo los 48V de ambos pines 2 y 3 porque me interesa que eléctricamente les pase lo mismo, para tener un buen balanceado (igual que en el circuito original).
Los condensadores C8 y C10 evitan que circule cualquier corriente continua por la pista donde están, o sea, es por donde circula la señal. C9 y C11 sólo están para que la pistas que van a los pines 2 y 3 sean idénticas (para el balanceado).
Veis algún diparate? La verdad, no se mucho de electrónica, me muevo por intuición y puedo hacer errores de parvulario.... 
Por cierto, debería mover este tema a otro foro puesto que ya estoy hablando de un circuito concreto? Si es así, como se hace?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Carles24

Hola a todos/as,
Tengo un problemilla a la hora de identificar un transistor, no se si es el lugar adecuado pero he visto que habláis de identificación de transistores raros, pues bien a ver si podéis echarme un cable con este, va conectado a la Gate de un IRFD9120 y en la serigrafia pone lo siguiente: SiVN 1304 y debajo 9636, yo creo que puede ser un mosfet canal N pero no lo se, me ayudáis?
Gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Y una foto aunque sea ?


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches Carles24

Seguramente es un VN1304, y está fabricado en la semana 36 del año 1996.

Mira el PDF...

Sal U2


----------



## Carles24

Muchas gracias, y si si que es ese.

muchisimas gracias


----------



## victor6298

Saludos muchachos primero que nada quiero pedir a nuestros moderadores disculpas si este no es el foro correcto para mi pregunta pero estuve buscando por el foro y no encontre los foros que encontre ya estaban cerrados. la cuestion es que tengo 20 transistores to3 con referencia 85se256 y 10 to3 con referencia 175wb y necesito el perfil de ellos para ver en que los puedo usar he buscado en deferentes foros en diferentes paginas de la red y no he dado con ellos 
alguien me puede ayudar???


----------



## Ratmayor

...Y cuentame, de donde salieron esos transistores?


----------



## victor6298

Ratmayor dijo:


> ...Y cuentame, de donde salieron esos transistores?



bueno hermano salieron de unos equipos que fueron desincorporados de una central y creo que estaban algunos en la parte de la fuente y otros en la parte de amplificacion no recuerdo muy bien eso fue cuando el arcoiris salia en blanco y negro, lo cierto que algunos de estos equipos ya estaban presentando fallas y nosotros los desguesamos y recuperamos muchos transistores y diodos de alta corriente hablo de diodos de 30 y 50 amp.cada uno


----------



## Ratmayor

victor6298 dijo:


> bueno hermano salieron de unos equipos que fueron desincorporados de una central y creo que estaban algunos en la parte de la fuente y otros en la parte de amplificacion no recuerdo muy bien eso fue cuando el arcoiris salia en blanco y negro, lo cierto que algunos de estos equipos ya estaban presentando fallas y nosotros los desguesamos y recuperamos muchos transistores y diodos de alta corriente hablo de diodos de 30 y 50 amp.cada uno


Interesante... Tal vez sean los reguladores, sería buena idea que subieras algunas fotos para tener más detalles sobre ellos...


----------



## Tacatomon

Si, muchas fotos, y además si pudieras, mas detalles de los equipos de donde fueron sacados. Si eran SMPS; Inversores, UPS, Controladores de Motores, Hornos de inducción, Etc.

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## kicoslot

Buenas, estoy reparando un mando a distancia de un coche y no se que es este componente, pues ya me han puesto en duda en dos comercios en los que he estado. 

En uno me han dicho que es un diodo y en otro que es un condensador. Yo creo que tiene que ser un condensador, pero no se que valores tiene. 







los valores que indica son
686
6K
902

Alguien me puede sacar de dudas?

Gracias.


----------



## 1024

Hola, al parecer es un capcitor de tantalio smd claro, aun así aconsejo comprobar con un multimetro


----------



## Nilfred

68 µF es difícil de comprobar con un multímetro común, el mío llega hasta 20 µF


----------



## el-rey-julien

Nilfred dijo:


> 68 µF es difícil de comprobar con un multímetro común, el mío llega hasta 20 µF


con un poco de maña si se  puede medir,
le tenes que poner otro de valor conocido y que este en buen estado (en serie asi baja el valor para poder medirlo en la escala de 20 µf) ,luego saca la cuenta y listo ,


----------



## Nilfred

[LATEX]\frac1{C_t} = \frac1{C_1} + \frac1{C_2}
\frac1{0.000020} = \frac1{C_1} + \frac1{0.000068}
50000 - 14705.88 = \frac1{C_1}
C_1 = \frac1{35294.117647059}[/LATEX]
C1 = 0.000028333 = 28 µF
28 µF > 20 µF => Malas condiciones
Tampoco puedo medir el capacitor que voy a poner en serie 
[LATEX]\frac1{C_t} = \frac1{C_1} + \frac1{C_2}
\frac1{C_t} - \frac1{C_2} = \frac1{C_1}
\frac{C_2}{C_t\cdot C_2} - \frac{C_t}{C_t\cdot C_2} = \frac1{C_1}
\frac{C_2-C_t}{C_t\cdot C_2} = \frac1{C_1}
C_1 = \frac{C_t\cdot C_2}{C_2-C_t}
[/LATEX]

C1 = 10 µF


----------



## anthony123

Alguien reconoce este BJT? Es de un transmisor FM (para datos) y por el resto del circuito, presumo que es de Motorola.



Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Ese transistor no es SMD 

¿ Cuantas patas tiene, 5 o 6 ?


----------



## anthony123

NO es SMD. Es el típico transistor de potencia de VHF (Tipo 2SC2782) : 4 patas para el emisor, 1 para el colector y otra para la base.

Presumo que es de Motorola por lo "nacionalista" que es esa gente: en todo el circuito resaltan los logos M menos en el transistor de salida 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

anthony123 dijo:


> NO es SMD. Es el típico transistor de potencia de VHF (Tipo 2SC2782) :_* 4 patas para el emisor, 1 para el colector y otra para la base.*_
> 
> Presumo que es de Motorola por lo "nacionalista" que es esa gente: en todo el circuito resaltan los logos M menos en el transistor de salida
> 
> Saludos



  


¿ Es como este ?




¿ O tienes mas patas. ?


----------



## tiago

Es como éste:






Fíjate que a los lados lleva los agujeritos para atornillar al disipador, y entre el colector y el emisor lleva unos conensadores "mini-unelco" de 82 Pf. Yo tengo una placa amplificadora que lo lleva exactamente igual, lo que ocurre el que no es el mismo TR.

Saludos.


----------



## unmonje

asi como esta tu foto...los de afuera son emisores los 4, de los del centro el ancho es la base y el de enfrente mas angosto es el Colector....¿Crees que me equivoco ?  bueno, pues mira este link    ->>  http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/30133/TOSHIBA/2SC2782.html


exitos !!





anthony123 dijo:


> Alguien reconoce este BJT? Es de un transmisor FM (para datos) y por el resto del circuito, presumo que es de Motorola.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 89383
> 
> Saludos!



Para mi, que trabaje mucho tiempo con estas cosas, entiendo que  le han puesto un codigo interno a la clara alusión de que no les interesa ni tienen expectativa de que NADIE lo reemplace o lo intente siquiera.  
O sea , te dejan a tu propio riesgo.
Hace décadas, las multinacionales, necesitaban tener personal calificado para poder funcionar como tal y por ende los capacitaban mas allá de sus deseos.Por diferentes motivos a la vista la mayoria, hoy ya no necesitan mantener formados a estos o bien reparten el conocimiento en sectores para que nadie sepa todo.De manera de no DEPENDER funcionalemente de su personal contratado ni que se les filtre informacion.   Asi nos va a ir !!


----------



## anthony123

Alguna prueba segura para su potencia promedio? Yo le calculo de 40 a 70W por el diámetro del alambre del LPF.

Saludos!


----------



## tiago

Hola @anthony123
¿Que lleva en la excitación?

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

El transistor lo retiraron (es una placa tomada de la basura) pero tambien era de potencia (el encapsulado mas pequeño de cuatro patas y encapsulado de cerámica).

Más antes no reconozco nada, no me he sentado a detallar la etapa generadora de la portadora y el pre.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Abrí un juego PAL de la Nintendo 64. Me picó la curiosidad de ver que integrados tiene dentro. 







*Hay tres integrados:*

*CIC-NUS-7101* Para detectar cuando el juego es sistema NTSC y PAL, este caso PAL.
*MX23L25602-35A1* Donde está la ROM o juego almacenado.
*BK16D 9851* (No se lo que es) Sospecho que es como una EEPROM para guardar partidas.

Este último (BK16D 9851) no encuentro su hoja de datos, si a caso algo que se parece. Quiero saber lo que es realmente para extraer los datos y examinarlo en el PC. También quiero saber si es un compatible con otra EEPROM más genérica 24LCxx o 24Cxx por poner un ejemplo.

Cuanta más información mejor.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## juanelectron2010

Hola a todos nuevamente en el foro, no pude conseguir reemplazo para transistor mosfet 5n52u GKNC VW tv 32" normende, de una casa me pasaron el siguiente transistor el STF2HNK60Z queria saber si me serviria muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Así es, se trata de una memoria serial (ya de por si se veía sospechoso ese "16"). Acá algo de info. Puedes ver las pistas y obervar hacia donde se dirigen para así sospechar de algún protocolo serie en especial. Saludos

http://tcsr2001.tripod.com/carts/npde-1/index.htm


----------



## fdesergio

A todas legua no te sirve,  la corriente es menor 2A contra 4.4 del original, la resistencia en ON  tampoco,  es muy grande 4.4 ohmios contra 1.28 se te calentara demasiado en comparacion al otro, lo unico que te sirve es la tension, en conclusion YO no lo colocaria, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## aguirreazul

hola saludos a todos los del foro ,  bueno mi  problema es que tengo un  inversor de 12v a 220v y  se quemo un transistor tipo  MOSFET y no encuentro este transistor en ningún lugar y  estoy  tratando de buscar un reemplazo  alguien sabe  un transistor similar a este que  pueda cambiarlo  y  ponerlo en el inversor ?

el transistor es un FS14KM-9 , MOSFET , N-CHANNEL  es de mitsubishi electric

aquí  un datesheet de este  transistor 

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/390/MITSUBISHI/FS14KM-9.html


saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Jorgecaceres

hoola! bueno veran, hace como 2 semanas estoy sin mi lavarropas (que tedio lavar a mano), en fin, cuando abri la maquina y revise la placa me di cuenta al realizar algunas mediciones que un componente como el de la imagen estaba roto, tenia un hoyo, el caso es que no se que sea ni que reeplazo usar, supongo que es un triac ya que controla una electrovalvula de la maquina, y tenia impreso sobre el componente esto Z9M F006...me podrian ayaudar con esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cualquier triac genérico de 600 V 4 Amperes te va a andar , fijate que no esté la electroválvula en corto


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Parece ser una EEPROM  como suponía. Pensé en leerlo con un grabador TE-20x o Willem para leer datos.

Por ahora no encuentro un datasheet, que raro que cueste encontrarlo. 

Saludo.


----------



## Jorgecaceres

gracias por la respuesta dos metros!!


----------



## Scooter

Igual es un circuito anticopia y es propietario de nintendo. Muchas videoconsolas lo llevan.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

No parece un circuito anticopia, es una EEPROM pero no la conozco. Según aquí EEPROM.
http://n64.icequake.net/mirror/www.elitendo.com/n64/usa_boot_save_list.html
Para el juego Star Wars Race.

También se le conoce como SAVE (salvar) en Inglés.  Curioso los cartuchos de antes. Por lo que veo funcionan a 3.4Vdc apróximadamente los tres integrados.

Saludo.


----------



## juanelectron2010

Gracias por responderme fdesergio y cul tu me recomendarias parasustituir el 5n52u GKNC VW ya que en mi pais no lo encuentro


----------



## cavalerescus

Que tal quisiera que me ayudaran por favor a identificar este componente, no tengo idea de que función realiza. Esta en un cargador de baterias conectado *en serie* con la terminal Negativa.

Saludos


----------



## juliangp

No sera un varistor?


----------



## jjimmy

aja tiene la forma de un varistor. pero seria genial si vieras el codigo y descartes


----------



## juliangp

el primero tambien puede ser un ntc


----------



## tiago

cavalerescus dijo:


> Que tal quisiera que me ayudaran por favor a identificar este componente, no tengo idea de que función realiza. Esta en un cargador de baterias conectado *en serie* con la terminal Negativa.
> 
> Saludos



Es un fusible *autoreseteable*. (PTC) Debe llevar el voltaje y la intensidad en miliamperios, grabados.





Saludos


----------



## KILLER7

Hola tengo una PS2 SCPH 90001 a la cual le esta faltando una componente con la matricula A106.

Buscando entontre que es un capacitor de tantalio de 10uf pero creo que es erroneo el dato.

Les dejo una foto del componente a ver si me pueden dar una mano.


----------



## chclau

Y por que crees que es erroneo el dato? Para mi tiene toda la pinta de ser un capacitor de tantalio


----------



## alexvillarreal

hola amigos del foro, llegó a mi banco de trabajo una fuente de alimentación de una caminadora, trae un transistor en corto, la matricula es; CW20NC60VD, lo busque en datasheet, los datos que arroja el datasheet son: N-canal 30 A, 600 V. TO- 247, Hiper Fast Power Mesh IGBT. ya lo busque en las tiendas del ramo, y no lo encuentro, no se como hacer para buscar un reemplazo, lo busque en el manual NTE, y no lo encontré, por el apoyo que se sirvan brindarme, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## niguel

cheka esto:
http://alltransistors.com/es/igbt/c...sat=2.5&ueg=0&ic=30&tj=0&fr=0&cc=0&caps=to247


----------



## KILLER7

chclau dijo:


> Y por que crees que es erroneo el dato? Para mi tiene toda la pinta de ser un capacitor de tantalio



Porque del otro lado tengo en varias partes el mismo componente y siempre que los mido con el tester me llega a marca una lectura tipica de diodo comun.


----------



## berme

Si me pudierais echar una mano para reconocer este chips, creo que es el regulador de tensión que alimenta la pantalla LCD, esta montado en una TV de MX-Onda MX-MFD7410 y el código que biene es PM1513A y debajo AON0710HG el encapsulado es SOP-8


----------



## dantonio

Fíjate si esta hoja de datos que subo tiene la relación que desearía con ese circuito integrado.
Saludos.


----------



## berme

Dantonio gracias por la respuesta, ese es el único que e encontrado por el código, pero en el esquema la patilla 4 entrada + y en 7, 8 - pero el mio es al contrario por la 8, 7 + y la 4 -

Killer7 mira si te sirve esto http://www.kexin.com.cn/pdf/Ta-Cap.pdf
Los condensadores de tantalio llevan polaridad quizás por ese motivo te de como un diodo


----------



## TheGonzaloMTZ

Qué tal? Soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera comenzar con una pregunta. Espero, en el futuro, poder participar mas en esta pagina.

Bueno, mi problema es el siguiente:

Tengo un esquipo de luces que reacciona con el sonido. Hace tiempo dejo de funcionar por conectarlo indebidamente a 220 V. Sospecho que falla el componente que les muestro en la foto. Solo que no se cual sea ese componente, alguien me podria decir que componente es y como se conecta?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/27588762@N02/8617140129/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/27588762@N02/8617137655/

Muchas gracias, espero alguien pueda resolver esto.
PD. Avisenme si no se ven las imagenes


----------



## Daniel Meza

Es un transformador, puedes ver si no se quemó revisando continuidad en cada devanado y que NO haya continuidad entre el primario y el secundario.


----------



## TheGonzaloMTZ

Olvide comentar que tiene 12 pines. Y al parecer tiene doble bobina. Sigue siendo un transformador simple?


----------



## Basalto

KILLER7 dijo:


> Hola tengo una PS2 SCPH 90001 a la cual le esta faltando una componente con la matricula A106.
> 
> Buscando entontre que es un capacitor de tantalio de 10uf pero creo que es erroneo el dato.
> 
> Les dejo una foto del componente a ver si me pueden dar una mano.



¿Supresor de transitorios?

http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/nueva-imagen-593443.jpg


----------



## KILLER7

Hola Basalto, te comento que es A106 no A160. Esa imagen que subiste es del Databook de Turuta, yo también lo tengo a ese pdf.

No creo que sea un capacitor y te comento porque: la PS2 estaba funcionando, solo que el laser no andaba, en una de tantas sacadas y metidas esa pieza se soltó. Desde entónces no volvió a encender, probé poniendole el capacitor que se menciona pero no anduvo; entónces, o no es el componente o si es y la PS2 murió. 

Gracias de todas maneras un saludo.


----------



## Basalto

KILLER7 dijo:


> Hola Basalto, te comento que es A106 no A160. Esa imagen que subiste es del Databook de Turuta, yo también lo tengo a ese pdf.
> 
> No creo que sea un capacitor y te comento porque: la PS2 estaba funcionando, solo que el laser no andaba, en una de tantas sacadas y metidas esa pieza se soltó. Desde entónces no volvió a encender, probé poniendole el capacitor que se menciona pero no anduvo; entónces, o no es el componente o si es y la PS2 murió.
> 
> Gracias de todas maneras un saludo.



Si me he equivocado, lo que mas se me parece es a un diodo. Un saludo


----------



## mcrven

KILLER7 dijo:


> Hola tengo una PS2 SCPH 90001 a la cual le esta faltando una componente con la matricula A106.
> 
> Buscando entontre que es un capacitor de tantalio de 10uf pero creo que es erroneo el dato.
> 
> Les dejo una foto del componente a ver si me pueden dar una mano.



www.kexin.com.cn/pdf/Ta-Cap.pdf

Eso es un catálogo de capacitores SMD.

http://www.wontop.com/pdf/SS0520.pdf

http://www.diodes.com/datasheets/ds13002.pdf

Y este uno de diodos shotky. Se ven frecuentemente en las MB y coinciden con las pruebas que has realizado pues responden claramente a un diodo. En las MB indican esta condición y son marcados con prefijos Dxxx.


----------



## stradyus

saludos, vereis he desmontado la ps3 por que sufria de calentamiento para aplicarle pasta termica Artic silver 5, Me di cuenta que tenia un componente suelto es el que aparece en la foto,me gustaría saber esta pieza que misión tiene y si es posible encontrarla en una tienda de componentes de electronica. la pieza tiene 8 patas de las cuales 1 esta partida, La referencia del componente es  739 593D.gracias de antemano


----------



## fdesergio

Perdon pero tomate un poco de tiempo y mira la foto , tu ves algo???? creeme nadie ve nada , toma una foto que se vea relamente y asi se te puede ayudar, pordemas que lo colocaste al revez asi ......imposible, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## SKYFALL

Evidentemente es un integrado, ingresaste la referencia de este en Google a ver que te sale?
toma otra foto con la parte frontal visible.


----------



## tiago

Puede ser un mosfet. Saca foto a las pistas donte estaba soldado a ver como va conectado.

Salút.


----------



## dayra alexandra

Hola, disculpen tengo un transistor D438 E-5F como el de la imagen 
https://www.google.com.ec/search?q=...-D438-Amplifier-SC-51-%2F140662077333;300;246
y necesito el datasheet pero por mas que lo busco no lo encuentro. Por favor si alguien sabe o lo tiene ayudenme.


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=2sd438%20e-5f&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.classiccmp.org%2Frtellason%2Ftransdata%2F2sd438.pdf&ei=xRVlUfGQMIKg8QSWmIC4BQ&usg=AFQjCNE3uyy5j_BU7_vRendph3thYaIXpA&bvm=bv.44990110,d.eWU


----------



## QROLMR

En una tarjeta esta dañado un componente de montaje superficial pero no se que componente es.
es de 2 terminales y tiene los siguientes números:
033
85A

como puedo saber de que componente se trata?


----------



## capitanp

NO grites, experiencia, Subi una foto....


----------



## Basalto

QROLMR dijo:


> En una tarjeta esta dañado un componente de montaje superficial pero no se que componente es.
> es de 2 terminales y tiene los siguientes números:
> 033
> 85A
> 
> como puedo saber de que componente se trata?



085A UMA8.5A TVS Vrwm=8.5V, Vbr=9.44..14.4V, 34.7A, 500W(1ms) (Supresor de transitorios)

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/microsemi/uma5-170a.pdf

Pero sin foto del componente, aparato en el que se localiza y función según el lugar que puede llegar a cumplir es dar palos de ciego.


----------



## alexvillarreal

KILLER7 dijo:


> Hola Basalto, te comento que es A106 no A160. Esa imagen que subiste es del Databook de Turuta, yo también lo tengo a ese pdf.
> 
> No creo que sea un capacitor y te comento porque: la PS2 estaba funcionando, solo que el laser no andaba, en una de tantas sacadas y metidas esa pieza se soltó. Desde entónces no volvió a encender, probé poniendole el capacitor que se menciona pero no anduvo; entónces, o no es el componente o si es y la PS2 murió.
> 
> Gracias de todas maneras un saludo.



es solo un diodo de montaje superficial, suerte amigo.


----------



## TaC

Hola amigos,

Hace tiempo que ando cacharreando con electrónica "antigua", la de toda la vida, y cada vez que me encuentro una placa de componentes smd me echo a llorar, así que voy a pediros una ayudita.

El caso es que tengo una cámara de vigilancia de bebés que de repente empezó a oler a quemado y dejó de funcionar. La he abierto y revisado bien, y se ve claramente que hay un componente quemado. Creo que es un diodo, por la linea pintada, pero no tengo ni idea de que tipo de diodo sería.

El código que figura en el componente smd es, en dos lineas:

47
10H

He buscado por la red, pero no ha habido manera de saber que tipo de componente es ni de si se podría sustituir por algún diodo "normal" (no smd).

Bueno, pues ante todo muchas gracias, y esperó que podáis echarme una mano con esto.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Pasaste por aquí ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/


----------



## TaC

Si, Fogonazo, gracias por el tip.

Estuve mirando varios de los PDFs de ese hilo, pero creo que soy demasiado torpe con esto aún, y no encontré por ningún lado referencia al componente que comento arriba. 



Bueno, quiero decir, el 47 si que lo he encontrado en muchos como Zener, el problema es que notengo ni idea del significado del 10H acompañando al 47.


----------



## juani_c

podes subir una foto? no será un capacitor de 47uf?


----------



## TaC

Es verdad, tendría que haber puesto una foto desde primera hora. Este es el componente:







Aunque no se aprecia bien en la foto, lo he mirado con lupa y pone 47 10H.

A ver que veis ahí....


----------



## chclau

Es sin duda un capacitor de Tantalio.
 Creo que de 47 uF, 10V


----------



## TaC

chclau dijo:
			
		

> Es sin duda un capacitor de Tantalio.
> Creo que de 47 uF, 10V



Vale, ahora me has dejado con las patas colgando... 

¿Qué es un capacitor de tantalio? Yo conozco los condensadores hidrolíticos y de lenteja, los de toda la vida, pero de tantalio es la primera vez que lo oigo (vale, se ve que soy más noobie de lo que pensaba...).

¿Este tipo de componente sería equivalente a algo de lo que yo pueda tener? 

Otra cosa muy básica: cuando escribís uF, significa picofaradios o microfaradios?


----------



## chclau

microfaradios

En cualquier tienda de electronica que preguntes van a saber sin problemas lo que es tantalio. En definitiva no es importante, es un capacitor polarizado y segun creo del valor que te dije.

Ahora , si quers adaptarle algun capacitor polarizado que tengas, no hay problema, pero tene cuidado con la polaridad y si le pones uno con patas hay que tener cuidado para no arrancar el cobre del PCB.


----------



## TaC

Tengo el problema de que la tienda más cercana está a unos 100km, y tengo un cajón lleno de condensadores de muchos tipos (no se ni para qué), por eso preguntaba que pinta tienen los de tantalio.

¿Sería algo como esto?






Tengo bastantes así, uno de ellos con el código 47/6.3+ que no creo que sirva, ¿no?

Luego "de lenteja" tengo de todos los valores, pero supongo que no serán lo mismo, ¿verdad?

Os pido disculpas por el montón de preguntas tontas, pero son esas cosas que o preguntas directamente, o nunca te enteras.


----------



## chclau

No, lamentablemente las lentejas llegan como mucho a unos cuantos cientos de nanofaradios. Necesitas uno electrolitico ( los de tantalios son electroliticos SMD)


----------



## TaC

Ah, pues electrolíticos tengo un cajón hasta arriba (los de la botellita, vaya).

Entonces, si cojo uno electrolítico de 47uF y 10V, ¿debería funcionar correctamente? Otra cosa es que quepa dentro de la carcasa, pero, ¿sería correcto?


----------



## chclau

Sipi, pero ojo con las patas de esos que te pueden levantar el cobre del PCB!. Por ahi te conviene agregarles en el extremo de las patas (bastante rigidas) del capacitor un pedacito de cable que sea bien flexible para no provocar tensiones mecanicas que arranquen el cobre del PCB


----------



## TaC

Muchas gracias, chclau, vaya paciencia tienes... 

No me quiero arriesgar a romper el chisme, así que me aseguro un pelín más. Haciendo lo que comentas de soldarlo con hilo flexible (buena idea para meterlo en la carcasa), ¿estos capacitores son los que puedo utilizar?






Se que el de la izquierda es de 470, pero no termino de aclararme con el símbolo pico/micro...


----------



## chclau

El del centro y el de la derecha son de 47uF.  u = micro


----------



## TaC

Vale, entonces el pequeño del centro sería un sustituto correcto, ¿verdad?


----------



## Basalto

Si sería un sustituto pero no de todo apropiado, no es lo mismo un condenador electrolítico de aluminio  que un condensador electrolítico de tantalio. Este último consigue corrientes de pérdidas bajas, mucho menores que en los condensadores de aluminio. Suelen tener mejor relación capacidad/volumen, pero arden en caso de que se polaricen inversamente.

Yo tambien revisaría los condensadores cerámicos SMD que le rodea ya que se ven algo quemados. 

Un condensador electrolítico de aluminio sería así:


----------



## TaC

Gracias basalto, miraré a ver si tengo alguno de aluminio por aquí, pero si no probaré, al menos solo un momento, con el de tantalio. Si funciona, intentaré conseguir uno de aluminio, o un smd similar al que tiene.

Los componentes aledaños los he revisado y parecen estar todos bien. En la foto parece que está todo quemado, pero creo que es por la iluminación anaranjada que tenía, sumada al flash de la cámara.


----------



## juani_c

che, OJO CON  LA POLARIDAD!!!!!!!
me parece q la marca en el de tantalio marca el positivo, cuando siempre la linea en los electroliticos marca el negativo. Averigua bien eso


----------



## TaC

Buena cuestión, Juani_c. ¿Alguien podría aclararme este punto?


----------



## Basalto

TaC dijo:
			
		

> Gracias basalto, miraré a ver si tengo alguno de aluminio por aquí, pero si no probaré, al menos solo un momento, con el de tantalio. Si funciona, intentaré conseguir uno de aluminio, o un smd similar al que tiene.
> 
> Los componentes aledaños los he revisado y parecen estar todos bien. En la foto parece que está todo quemado, pero creo que es por la iluminación anaranjada que tenía, sumada al flash de la cámara.



No se si lo has escrito al revés o entendido mal, el que tienes dañado es de tantalio y el que piensas poner es el de aluminio.

Respecto la polaridad, todos los condensadores eléctroliticos tienes polaridad por lo que si lo colocas al reves puede reventar o arder. Por lo que tienes que ver la polaridad que tiene el dañado para colocar el nuevo con el mismo signo. El que tienes quemado creo que la parte izquierda que tiene una linea clara es la patilla del negativo, como ves en el dibujo que has puesto tu del condensador de recambio hay una parte mas oscura que lleva el simbolo "-", esa es la patilla negativa. Ambos tienen que coincidir.

Un saludo


----------



## TaC

Si, eso es, basalto. Con las prisas lo escribí al revés.


----------



## juani_c

aca podes encontrar sobre las marcas de la polaridad;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tantalum_capacitor


----------



## Basalto

Espero entonces estar a tiempo de avisarte que te lo he dicho al revés la marca clara es el positivo.

Un saludo


----------



## TaC

Está viiiivo! viiiiivoooo!  [Frankenstein mode off]

Me ha costado dios y ayuda desoldar el capacitor smd, pero al final ha salido limpio.  No he probado la cámara durante mucho rato, pero he comprobado que en principio funciona perfectamente.

No llegáis tarde, me cuidé mucho de comprobar y recomprobar polaridades. Aquí el injerto:






Muchísimas gracias a todos por la ayuda, así da gusto entrar de nuevas en un foro.


----------



## chclau

Te felicito y me alegro!

Si podes, cambiale los cables por algo mas finito y mas corto. Si no, aunque sea fijalo bien al capacitor con algun pegamento y a los cables para que no te danie el PCB.


----------



## TaC

Eso he hecho, chclau. Son así de largos porque el capacitor tiene que pasar al otro lado del PCB, ya que ahí va la placa de la cámara y no hay espacio. En el lado contrario he pegado bien el capacitor para que no baile.


----------



## Basalto

Me alegro que te funcione


----------



## moises95

Tengo una tarjeta grafica que se ve a rayas, super mal, algo le ha pasado. La he mirado y tiene muchos condensadores de 1500uF inchados, ademas, hay un componente cuadrado negro y alto que se calienta muchísimo, quema, en este pone R90. No tengo ni idea de que es, y de si esta bien o mal al calentarse tanto o es cosa de los condensadores. 

Os dejo fotos a ver si me decis que puede ser ese componente, a ver si tengo que cambiarlo. Y los condensadores los pondré nuevo, a ver si consigo reparar la tarjeta gráfica, es una pci express de 512mb.

Imagen del componente raro (R90) 

http://imageshack.us/a/img441/3032/dsc00419rp.jpg







Frontal

http://imageshack.us/a/img809/3795/dsc00422p.jpg





Trasero

http://imageshack.us/a/img801/5315/dsc00421f.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos capacitores estás explotandooooooo !


----------



## moises95

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esos capacitores estás explotandooooooo !


Se han hinchado, tendré que ponerlos nuevos, pero me da la duda esa cosa cuadrada de color negro que se calienta que no es normal. Va soldado con dos patitas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No se que es pero cambiá URGENTE esos capacitores


----------



## moises95

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se que es pero cambiá URGENTE esos capacitores



Lo aré, a ver si así tambien deja de arden esa cosa jaja y lo mas importante, que funcione bien la tarjeta video. 

¿Esos capacitores no son los conocidos capacitores solidos que no se inchan?


----------



## DOSMETROS

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Esos capacitores no son los conocidos capacitores solidos *que no se inchan*?


 
! "Satamente" ¡ 

Podés soldarle electrolíticos de los comunes (mismo valor y aislación) de 105ºC y que te queden elevados  , para probarla 

Saludos !


----------



## Basalto

Si hay tantos que están hinchados lo mas seguro es que no sean de ahi, si no de algo externo estropeado(transitor, CI,etc)  que produce una sobretensión o algo parecido. Lo mas seguro es que al cambiarlos se te vuelvan a estropear. Pero por probar que no quede.

Un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon

Solo hay una respuesta para eso:






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague


----------



## moises95

Si es por sobre tensión los pongo de más tensión, son de 6,3V , poquito. Pero bueno, los cambio todos y conecto la gráfica a ver que pasa.  Pero claro, alamejor con más tensión de lo normal no va bien la gráfica, pero eso, probaré a ver que es lo que pasa, quizás funciona o se inchan (espero que funcione )


----------



## tiago

Los R90 son chokes encapsulados en ferrita, yo tengo muy parecidos de otros valores.

Saludos.


----------



## moises95

Son como bobinas los r9 no? Vamos, los chokes son bobinas no?

He cambiado los condensadores por otro de mas voltaje, el resultado es.....La gráfica está arreglada, funciona perfectamente y se ve perfecta.


----------



## tiago

moises95 dijo:


> Son como bobinas los r9 no? Vamos, los chokes son bobinas no?
> 
> He cambiado los condensadores por otro de mas voltaje, el resultado es.....La gráfica está arreglada, funciona perfectamente y se ve perfecta.



Estupendo, te felicito.
Si, son bobinas, en concreto, de 90 NanoHenrios.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos deste foro Yo busco por el datasheet o qualquer dato del transistor SRF7042.
En la Internet no logrei nadie , solamiente Chinos vendendo milhares deste tipo.
Quisas algun colega con una boa dica y ficarei eternamiente grato !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## JBE

Hola! Quería saber si conocían algún reemplazo para estos MOSFET's.

Datasheets: 

*2SJ49*
*2SK134*

Muchas gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## Marce

Buenas noches, necesito cambiar un tr. _d1859 _(es de un microondas) busque en el foro y por la red, lo que me aparece en las paginas es el tr. _2sd1859_ (el tr. no tiene impreso el _2s_) sin embargo en las busquedas concuerda con el fallas en un microondas panasonic (como el que tengo).
 Llendo al punto,segun las paginas encontre los siguientes
 los reemplazos son 2sd1226, bc538, 2n3700 
http://www.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/pdf/35884/ROHM/2SD1859.html
 Estoy en lo correcto? no e encontrado el diagrama del microondas, y por facilidad tengo el bc538, quetambien es npn.
 Gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Ratmayor

JBE dijo:


> Hola! Quería saber si conocían algún reemplazo para estos MOSFET's.
> 
> Datasheets:
> 
> *2SJ49*
> *2SK134*
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> Saludos!


Salvajemente los he reemplazado por unos IRFP250 e IRFP9250  ya que aquí ni en sueños se consiguen


----------



## elmismo

Hola.
Sabe alguien donde encontrar el diodo equivalente a 1N4731?. Cuando recurro al foro es por que lo he intentado en la red y después de varias horas de leer nada que me sirva, pregunto ó mejor dicho recurro a mi foro.
Gracias.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días elmismo

Ese Diodo, 1N4731 es un Zener de 4,3Voltios/1Vatio.

Lo puedes comprobar tu mismo  en la página 3 de este PDF...

Sal U2


----------



## mitsurugi

En una placa que estoy intentando reparar, necesito comprar un capacitador solido que pone lo siguiente.-
R
22
4
Busque por 22uF y 4v, pero no encontre nada.
Adjunto foto:



Luego necesitaba que me explicaseis como saber las caracteristas de estos otros diminutos condensadores, y la ¿polaridad? porque se ven igual a izquierda y derecha es un poco extraño.-




espero que sepais disculpar mi ignorancia, pues aun soy un poco novato.
Editado porque las fotos estaban al reves


----------



## DOSMETROS

No te parece que el sombreado negro indica la polaridad ?


----------



## tiago

Efectivamente el sombreado negro indica la polaridad. Ese formato de condensador suele llevar el (-) a GND, compruebalo con el tester en función de "Pito". Lo mas probable es que sean de  *.22µF*

Las caracteristicas de los otros condensadores no las podemos saber sin medirlos. Si es que es eso lo que quieres decir.
Son condesadores que no tienen polaridad.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

la función buzzer sirve para medir eso también?juazzzzzz
el mio tiene esa función junto con la opción de medir diodos doble juazzzz

bueno ya sin bromas,
si el tester tiene la función para medir condensadores ,lo que se hace es soldarle dos terminales al condensador y lo mides,la mayoría de los tester hoy dia tienen para medir asta 20µf ,especial para medir esos condensadores pequeños


----------



## Basalto

mitsurugi dijo:


> Luego necesitaba que me explicaseis como saber las caracteristas de estos otros diminutos condensadores, y la ¿polaridad? porque se ven igual a izquierda y derecha es un poco extraño.-
> [url]http://imageshack.us/a/img96/9332/dsc0161hi.th.jpg[/URL]
> 
> espero que sepais disculpar mi ignorancia, pues aun soy un poco novato.
> Editado porque las fotos estaban al reves



Como no esté escrito la capacidad y la tensión máxima y este estropeado no puedes saberlo. Por cierto es un condensador electrolítico de aluminio SMD. Esta es una manera de nomenclatura. 












Un saludo


----------



## mitsurugi

Pues pone: r 22 4
Asi que ni idea que puede ser...
Y los otros diminitos no pone absolutamente nada ¿no tienen polaridad?


----------



## Basalto

mitsurugi dijo:


> Pues pone: r 22 4
> Asi que ni idea que puede ser...
> Y los otros diminitos no pone absolutamente nada ¿no tienen polaridad?



No se ve nada, pero los diminutos seguramente sean condensadores cerámicos que no tienen polaridad y esos no tienen leyenda por lo que es imposible saber su carga en caso de que estén estropeados.

Respecto al condensador electrolítico sería de ayuda que pusieras una foto mas grande de lo que pone ya que no se puede leer nada. En el que es mas grande se puede ver perfectamente que es de 22 uF 16V.

Un saludo


----------



## tiago

el-rey-julien dijo:


> la función buzzer sirve para medir eso también?juazzzzzz
> el mio tiene esa función junto con la opción de medir diodos doble juazzzz



No, es para que sepa cual es el negativo.

Los ceramicos SMD que son mas grandes, de color marron de 220K. se compran por la referencia *R22*, por eso pienso que puede ser,que por alguna razón, sean de 0´22µF en electrolitico. Ya se que es un valor raro.
Se coge uno de los que esten sanos, se mide, y fuera dudas.
Una cosa es que se tenga posibilidad de medir, y otra, que el componente esé deteriorado, co lo cual, nos abrimos a las conjeturas, suposiciones, etc ...

Saludos.


----------



## mitsurugi

Entonces lo mejor sera medir, porque supongo que tendre componentes sanos. Entonces tendre que usar polimetro, y debo saber 2 valores que son el voltaje y luego lo de uF, que ahi ya me pierdo, pero voy a investigar como se hace para no molestar mas.


----------



## tiago

mitsurugi dijo:


> Entonces lo mejor sera medir, porque supongo que tendre componentes sanos. Entonces tendre que usar polimetro, y debo saber 2 valores que son el voltaje y luego lo de uF, que ahi ya me pierdo, pero voy a investigar como se hace para no molestar mas.



No molestas a nadie, mejor consultar antes de que te veas sin placa o con un problema mayor.
Para medir los condensadores te hace falta un capacímetro. Mira a ver si tu tester tiene esa función y cual es su alcance de escala.


Saludos.


----------



## giltrevi68

Hola!,

Disculpen la molestia, estoy armando el proyecto de la pagina de "Construya Su Videorockola", es el del amplificador de 60w con control de tonos, entre las partes que se requieren para el ensamblaje no localizo el capacitor de 0.015 uf, ya sea ceramico o poliester.

Ya verifique en varias tiendas de electronica de mi ciudad (monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico), hay una que siempre tiene capacitores que dificilmente se consiguen en otras partes, sin embargo ese capacitor ni siquiera esta en su catalogo.

Que capacitor podria ser mas adecuado para sustituirlo?

Cualquier ayuda que me pudan dar sera bienvenida, ya mande un mensaje directo al foro donde esta ese proyecto, pero no he recibido respuesta todavia, ya han pasado 5 dias y me urge terminarlo.

Espero su ayuda.

Saludos.

Gil


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días giltrevi68

Si no localizas un Condensador de 0.015µF (15nF) sienpre puedes recirrir al "viejo truco" de poner Condensadores en serie o en paralelo, pe... 

Un Condensador de 27nF en serie con uno de 33nF es equivalente a uno de 14,85nF.

Un Condensador de 10nF en paralelo con 4.7nf es equivalente a uno de 14,7nF.

Como verás tienes múltiples soluciones para tu problema.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días giltrevi68
> 
> Si no localizas un Condensador de 0.015µF (15nF) sienpre puedes recirrir al "viejo truco" de poner Condensadores en serie o en paralelo, pe...
> 
> Un Condensador de 27nF en serie con uno de 33nF es equivalente a uno de 14,85nF.
> 
> Un Condensador de 10nF en paralelo con 4.7nf es equivalente a uno de 14,7nF.
> 
> Como verás tienes múltiples soluciones para tu problema.
> 
> Sal U2



Saludos a todos !En circuito de audio y PLL  yo recomiendo altamiente a utilizar capacitores de buena calidad tipo polipropileno , milar , poliester metalizado y nunca los ceramico discos que sirven para desacoplaminento de alimentaciõn y solo nadie mas !ese tipo de equivoco es mui comum de acontecer, la utilizaciõn de capacitores ceramicos tipo disco en filtros de audio y PLL , que No es correcto !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Basalto

Utilizar condensadores ceramicos para esa aplicación es como meter windows98 en los satelites de la nasa, esperando que estos sigan sin fallos durante 20 años.


----------



## Nilfred

¿En el circuito es estrictamente necesario que sea de 15 nF?
No tengo ganas de buscar en construya... De por sí tenes una tolerancia de 20% en ese tipo de condensador.
Para esa calidad de condensador al circuito no le ha de importar que le pongas 22 nF de la misma calidad, o 10 nF de tantalio.


----------



## estebanratto

Estimados, buenas noches, alguien sabe que puedo poner en lugar del c2166 en el exitador de un hr2510? desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://www.google.com.ar/#safe=off&...qf.&bvm=bv.46471029,d.dmg&fp=f17e7790515536a5

http://www.google.com.ar/#safe=off&...29,d.dmg&fp=f17e7790515536a5&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## Nilfred

safe=off


----------



## JotaErre

Buenas!
Hace unos dias reparando una fuente de alimentación de un PC HP dc7600 ultra Slim me he encontrado cona resistencia averiada un tanto extraña. Llevo varios días buscando pero no hay forma de saber su valor. Al medirla con un polímetro no maraca nada, esta KO:
Por si no lo podeis ver muy bien los colores en la imagen que adjunto, los colores son:
Negro - Oro - Oro - Violeta - Verde 

A ver si alguno de vosotros puede resolverme este misterio porque... me lleva de cabeza


----------



## Scooter

Verde 5
Violeta 7
Oro x0,1
Oro 5%
Negro Coeficiente temp U

Fuente la güiquipedia

5,7 Ohm +-5%


----------



## Ratmayor

Scooter dijo:


> Verde 5
> Violeta 7
> Oro x0,1
> Oro 5%
> Negro Coeficiente temp U
> 
> Fuente la güiquipedia
> 
> 5,7 Ohm +-5%


 La primera franja la veo amarilla, creo que es de 4.7Ω ±5%


----------



## DOSMETROS

+1 veo amarillo


----------



## tiago

Yo también creo que es amarillo.

Salút


----------



## Nilfred

@JotaErre: ¿Que numero ves en la imagen?


----------



## Limbo

Llamame loco, pero veo 2 numeros  jaja


----------



## SAAM730529

Buen dia mi duda es la sig. puedo sustituir una microresistencia de 1.5 kohms  por una resistencia normal de 1.5 kohms?

gracias


----------



## jamesoro

pues desde que no le estorbe el tamaño yo creo que si, pues a la final hace lo mismo


----------



## SAAM730529

no me estorbaria ya que tengo suficiente espacio, entonces las mricro serian solamente por optimizar espacios?


----------



## CarlGauss

Exacto, además suelen tener una menor potencia de disipación así que reemplazándola por una resistencia común no haría ningún daño


----------



## SAAM730529

Muchas gracias y que tengan buen dia.


----------



## fernandob

Nilfred dijo:


> @JotaErre: ¿Que numero ves en la imagen?
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e0/Ishihara_9.png/600px-Ishihara_9.png


 
que numero ?? cual de todos ?? veo circulos y en cada circulo ciudades y en cada una muchos numeros .

http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?q=e...=105&start=0&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:135





SAAM730529 dijo:


> Buen dia mi duda es la sig. puedo sustituir una microresistencia de 1.5 kohms por una resistencia normal de 1.5 kohms?
> 
> gracias


 
y el tema es la fijacion: las gigantes (comparadas con las miccro) hacen estragos en las islas y pistas una vez soldadas si se mueven un poco .


----------



## Helminto G.

fernandob dijo:


> y el tema es la fijacion: las gigantes (comparadas con las miccro) hacen estragos en las islas y pistas una vez soldadas si se mueven un poco .


con paciencia y algo de tino, se puede, nomas que no olvide aislar correctamente las partes al descubierto...


----------



## nano012

Hola:
    Quiero identificar un componente SMD de encapsulado D 2  PACK  que pertenece a una pequeña placa conectada a la placa base de un portatil compaq contura aero 4/25.
Este PCB tiene el conector de la toma de corriente.
Creo que puede ser:
1- Un diodo (doble o simple), pero estos componentes no suelen fallar
2- Un transistor.

El anagrama dice:
417
b
340

Os agradeceria la ayuda, gracias


----------



## tiago

Una foto, por favor. 

Saludos.


----------



## christus

Hola Amigos;

Disculpen que abra un nuevo tema con esto pero tengo un sensor que fisicamente parece un transistor generico y el código que tiene inscrito es en ese orden: 

A04l
126

Por favor solo necesito saber que es lo que hace o si tiene algún reemplazo porque cuando voy a comprarlo nadie me da razón de lo que es, pero en la maquina que trabaja lo indica como sensor y sus pines trabajan como el sensor de temperatura lm35 (pero definitivamente no sensa temperatura)

Gracias de antemano a todos por su ayuda.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Fotos ?
¿ Esquema de la máquina ?
¿ Algo ?

Mira si aparece algo aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pregunta , que función cumple , está atornillado a algo , le pasa un imán por al lado ? 

Fotos ?


----------



## christus

Hola Amigos;

Tengo un problema con sensor que es fisicamente identico al sensor de temperatura lm35 pero no se que hace el codigo es:

A04l
126

Y busco ese código por todas partes y no encuentro nada de información 
No subo imágenes porque como les dije antes físicamente es como un transistor genérico digamos un 
2n2222; pero en la maquina que esta instalado figura como sensor y su descripcion de pines es:

1: 0v
2: 5v
3: señal

ojala me puedan ayudar.

Les agradezco de antemano.

Saludos.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pregunta , que función cumple , está atornillado a algo , le pasa un imán por al lado ?
> 
> Fotos ?



Gracias por su respuesta;

No se que función cumple va pegado mediante una especie de iman a una pieza metalica y los tres pines van con cables hacia el procesador central que es un pic 16f877a.

Eso es todo lo que tengo de este sensor.


----------



## DOSMETROS

christus dijo:


> va pegado mediante una especie de iman a una pieza metalica y los tres pines van con cables hacia el procesador central que es un pic 16f877a.


 
Algo se mueve o gira por delante de el iman ese ?

Me da la sensacion que es un Hall 













http://www.google.com.ar/search?saf...14,d.dmQ&fp=95ae245cde1f0244&biw=1024&bih=595

http://www.google.com.ar/search?saf...14,d.dmQ&fp=95ae245cde1f0244&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## christus

se mueve una especie de hueco tipo ojo chino que es mas o menos un cuarto de circunferencia pero uno es constante; este movimiento hace que en otra parte de la maquina se cierren dos placas que presionan el lomo de un libro. En si la maquina es una encoladora de libros.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Algo se mueve o gira por delante de el iman ese ?
> 
> Me da la sensacion que es un Hall
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img252/5500/hallsensor.jpg
> 
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR9b3BZerNl4pibhoFHvkZmFzT6U8jKKRsy2BVCIU9tNWiqXwubXaoGBrtq
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com.ar/search?saf...14,d.dmQ&fp=95ae245cde1f0244&biw=1024&bih=595
> 
> http://www.google.com.ar/search?saf...14,d.dmQ&fp=95ae245cde1f0244&biw=1024&bih=595



Gracias por tu respuesta amigo Dosmetros;

Puede ser pero que hace exactamente un hall porque como te digo esto no gira totalmente solo hace un vayven de aprox 1/4 de vuelta pero definitivamente solo va pegado mediante campo magnetico.


----------



## Nilfred

¿Foto de la máquina en el lugar donde va el sensor?
Por mas que sea igual a un TO92 cualquiera, si subís una buena foto del componente, tiene en un rincón un escudo que podemos reconocer como el fabricante


----------



## christus

hola Nilfred;

Ya reconoci al fabricante al parecer es de la empresa Allegro y el modelo es el A04l. Ahora el problema es que no encuentro su datasheet por ningun lado y hay otros modelos pero no se cual sera su reemplazo exacto.

Tu que opinas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Desarmá un ventilador de PC que tiene tres de esos dentro , ponele alimentación y un led en la salida y empezá a jugar con un imán 


Ver el archivo adjunto 31811
http://www.google.com.ar/search?saf...e=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=pfykUZjWEe-x0QHu8YDADg 


http://www.google.com.ar/search?saf...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=JPykUbOJDdKC0QGE5IDoDw



*AQUI LO TENÉS : *


http://zxrj.es.b2b168.com/shop/supply/2974582.html

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/100-N...CT-SENSOR-SWITCH-IC-A1104LUA-T/563717208.html


----------



## Nilfred

christus dijo:


> hola Nilfred;
> Ya reconoci al fabricante al parecer es de la empresa *Allegro* y el modelo es el *A04l*. Ahora el problema es que no encuentro su *datasheet* por ningun lado
> Tu que opinas.


Opino que eres muy vueltero, hubieras posteado la foto desde el principio y ya sabríamos todo esto que acabas de postear.

El datasheet, donde esperaba encontrarlo, ni mas ni menos que en la página del fabricante:
http://www.allegromicro.com/en/Prod...l-Effect-Unipolar-Switches/A1101-2-3-4-6.aspx
A = Allegro
04 = Last two digits of device part number
L = -40°C to 150°C


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo christus, partamos de una base, cual es el motivo para reemplazar el "supuesto sensor"?.
La maquina manifiesta algun sintoma?, no funciona?, muestra algun error pero funciona con normalidad?, que te hace pensar que dicho elemento esta defectuoso?, etc.


----------



## christus

Hola;

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, no envié una foto porque no estoy cerca de la maquina y no cuento con una foto; con respecto a porque quiero cambiarlo es porque la maquina esta bloqueada y en la pantalla indica falla en este sensor y como no sabia como funcionaba no sabia que valores o que señal me debía dar el pin de señal.

Soy de Perú y como les comente no encuentro el mismo código ayer estuve consultando con los vendedores y tienen otros sensores de efecto hall pero como les comente no se cual sea el reemplazo exacto.

Gracias.


----------



## dantonio

Observa este informe.
Saludos.


----------



## christus

Gracias dantonio, lo voy a revisar.

Saludos;


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Christus* , los interruptores Hall son todos mas o menos parecidos , funcionan entre 5 y 24V , algunos pocos hasta 30V y otros arrancan desde los 3 V. Y en tu caso ni siquiera hay un problema de velocidad.

La cara sensible es la que está impresa con el nombre , y la salida es a colector común , o sea que está abierta y se pone a masa cuando aproximás el imán.

Por el tipo de falla que comentás , o podría estar dañado el Hall o podría faltarle la resistencia de pull-up (típicamente 5 o 10 k) que tironea la salida hacia positivo y le da salida de +5V estando en reposo. O sea que deberías tener 5Vdc y bajar a 0Vdc cuando se arrime el imán.

Ponele un led + resistencia de 220 Ohms entre las patas 2 y 3 para verificar su funcionamiento. *EDITO : Ojo que según el datasheet debería ser entre las patas 1 y 3 *

Para probar la máquina debrías poner la pata de salida del Hall a masa cuando acciona el imán.

También podrias poner un microswitch entre Salida y Negativo.

*No me coinciden las patas del datasheet con lo que vos pusiste ! *



christus dijo:


> 1: 0v
> 2: 5v
> 3: señal


 
El tuyo sería el segundo tipo UA


----------



## christus

Muchas gracias por la explicacion, recien el viernes voy a poder revisar la maquina de nuevo segun como me valla igual les comento.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## arniel123

hola
Necesito conocer si existe algun transitor que sea compatible con el D1884 de una TV Sharp, 
no importa si es de otro TV. Para cambiar uno por otro.
si alguien me puede ayudar, pòr favor se lo agradeceré mucho
Atentamente, Arniel


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://www.google.com.ar/#safe=off&...34,d.dmg&fp=129920742cdc3970&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## el-rey-julien

arniel123 dijo:


> hola
> Necesito conocer si existe algun transitor que sea compatible con el D1884 de una TV Sharp,
> no importa si es de otro TV. Para cambiar uno por otro.
> si alguien me puede ayudar, pòr favor se lo agradeceré mucho
> Atentamente, Arniel



cualquiera de estos tr 
BU706F, 2SC4142, 2SD1545, 2SD1655
este es facil de conseguir* 2SD1655*


----------



## mcjarod

Buenos dias Alguien sabe que dispositivo es este estaba en un equipo de rayos x y también esta en un desfribilador, a los lados aparece aparece PM 230 85, gracias por su respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo

Es un descargador gaseoso, cuando entre extremas hay mas de XX Volts se ioniza el gas que hay dentro y se pone en corto, desaparecida la tensión ya no hay ionización y desaparece el corto.

http://www.elemon.com.ar/elemon/BuscarRubros.aspx?GrupoId=DE


----------



## tbobreak

solicito de su ayuda y experiencia , ya que estos transistores son muy raros y no los eh podido conseguir en mexico , gracias de antemano


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

¿ Has encontrado éste circuito por Internet ?. Lo digo porque me suena mucho y creo que en la Red puede haber mas información.
Saludos.



http://www.audioheritage.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?23443-Le-Monstre-8-W-class-A&

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/193-hiraga-20w-class-58.html

http://sound.au.com/tcaas/monster27.htm

http://www.hifivision.com/diy/37608-jean-hiraga-le-monstre-8w-class-power-amp.html

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2qQO1a/diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/Jean-Hiraga-Le-Monstre/

Por ejemplo.


----------



## zopilote

Los sustitutos son el 2SK246 y el 2SJ103, que son mas comerciales.


----------



## tbobreak

gracias juan carlos  y zopilote por la información,  ahora a buscar  si hay en mexico ,


----------



## ragaman

tbobreak dijo:


> gracias juan carlos  y zopilote por la información,  ahora a buscar  si hay en mexico ,



Amigo tbobreak, si decides usar jfets para de entrada para tu amplificador supersimetrico debes tener el cuenta que los transistores deben tener el mismo o parecido Idss (corriente de saturacion drenador surtidor) para evitar un offset excesivo a la entrada, trata de comprar mínimo 20 de cada uno y empezar a medir su idss e ir catalogándolos para que así puedas usar el canal p y el canal n de la misma corriente o de un valor muy próximo, asi que trata de comprar un transistor que tenga un transistor complementario de iguales características, generalmente en la hoja de datos te aparece cual es.


Mira que el el esquematico los jfets tienen una "Y" esa es la categoria por asi decirlo  o mejor dicho el rango donde se encuentra  su Idss (mili amperios).


----------



## tbobreak

gracias ragaman  , si son complementarios los fet´s  (2sk246 y 2sj103)  lo que no entiendo eso d ela categoria ( y )  es como el a,b,c, de las betas de los  bjt´s ?  ya que no me es muy familiar esto, o te refieres a algun punto de operacion dado?


----------



## ragaman

Exacto es algo parecido a los de la categoria del betapor ejemplo el caso Y son jfets que tienen una idss entre 10ma y 15ma, el caso a podria ser jfets que tienen idss entre 1ma y 5ma, la idea es que esos transistores tengas la corriente mayor para obtener ruido de corriente a la entrada menor, mas Slew rato y mayor linealidad.


----------



## deseo1802

Hola tengo un transistor de un bms bateria quemado,no tiene numeracion ,hay alguna forma de averiguar que tipo de transistor es?
Thx


----------



## Ratmayor

deseo1802 dijo:


> Hola tengo un transistor de un bms bateria quemado,no tiene numeracion ,hay alguna forma de averiguar que tipo de transistor es?
> Thx


Para comenzar, deberías colocar una foto del circuito ya que lamentablemente no tenemos poderes psiquicos...


----------



## deseo1802

http://www.ebay.es/itm/150984138197?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Hola este es el bms en cuestion
Lo que se ha fundido es uno de los 5 transistores
Siento no haber puesto antes los datos ,pero yo preguntaba si era posible saber que tipo de trsnsitor sin numeracion ,con el tester o midiendo con algun aparato,por lo que deduzco entiendo  que no es posible.
Gracias


----------



## zopilote

Esos transistores son mosfet, especificamente para determinar que son es relativamente facil, hay que quitar el que tienes en corto y luego medir el voltage de gate que dispara los mosfet, luego de eso como es para una bateria de 38V se escoge el mosfet adecuado.


----------



## blasata

Hola, alguien me puede decir si esto es un fusible? y si lo es, que A y V usa?
Es una placa inverter de un monitor.


¿Es verad como he leido que un fusible marcado a 20 corresponde a 800mA?

muchas gracias!


----------



## Basalto

blasata dijo:


> Hola, alguien me puede decir si esto es un fusible? y si lo es, que A y V usa?
> Es una placa inverter de un monitor.
> 
> 
> ¿Es verad como he leido que un fusible marcado a 20 corresponde a 800mA?
> 
> muchas gracias!



Yo diría que es un diodo Zener


----------



## blasata

Basalto dijo:


> Yo diría que es un diodo Zener
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/15ob9t2.jpg



ayayayy esa página la recuerdo..que buena es..pero he perdido los datos..cúal es la URL por favor?

y gracias por la ayuda, debe ser un diodo seguramente.


----------



## Basalto

blasata dijo:


> ayayayy esa página la recuerdo..que buena es..pero he perdido los datos..cúal es la URL por favor?
> 
> y gracias por la ayuda, debe ser un diodo seguramente.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/

El 3º mensaje es el que tengo y el mas completo. Un saludo


----------



## xuli

Buenas tardes, sabéis de. Alguna equivalencia para este 2sk3435b, pertenece a un convertidor de 12v-220v 500w.

Un saludo


----------



## palurdo

Si Vds no va a superar los 40V-50V, yo probaría a cambiarlo por un IRF3205 (bastante barato y admite algo más de corriente). Si tienes bastante espacio coloca un IRFP3206 (que es más caro pero más robusto).


----------



## alcorte

Estoy reparando un equipo de alta tensión, y se quemo un opto LH1056. Estuve buscando en casas de electrónica y nadie lo tiene.
Nesecitaria que me ayuden a encontrar un reemplazo que se consiga en el país.

les dejo los datos de opto. LH1056 siemens.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/45392/SIEMENS/LH1056.html

desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La misma página dice :

*Número de Pieza relacionado*

LH1298 HIGH VOLTAGE SOLID STATE RELAY OPTOCOUPLER 1 Siemens Semiconductor Group
LH1540 HIGH VOLTAGE SOLID STATE RELAY OPTOCOUPLER 1 2 3 Siemens Semiconductor Group
LH1550 HIGH VOLTAGE SOLID STATE RELAY OPTOCOUPLER 1 2 3 Siemens Semiconductor Group
KAQW614 HIGH VOLTAGE SOLID STATE RELAY - MOSFET OUTPUT 1 2 3 4 COSMO Electronics Corporation
IL356 HIGH VOLTAGE SOLID STATE RELA OPTOCOUPLER 1 2 Siemens Semiconductor Group
KAQY212 HIGH VOLTAGE SOLID STATE RELAY - MOSFET OUTPUT 1 2 COSMO Electronics Corporation
KAQV212S HIGH VOLTAGE SOLID STATE RELAY - MOSFET OUTPUT 1 2 COSMO Electronics Corporation
KAQY212SE HIGH VOLTAGE SOLID STATE RELAY MOSFET OUTPUT 1 2 COSMO Electronics Corporation
KAQY214 HIGH VOLTAGE SOLID STATE RELAY - MOSFET OUTPUT 1 2 COSMO Electronics Corporation
KAQY217 HIGH VOLTAGE SOLID STATE RELAY - MOSFET OUTPUT 1 2 COSMO Electronics Corporation

Y además podés probar con :

http://www.google.com.ar/#safe=off&...78,d.dmg&fp=f561eb0144fb2b7c&biw=1024&bih=566


----------



## alcorte

todos esos componentes ya los busque, pero ninguno cumple con las especificaciones que necesito, y el otro problema que tengo, es que los que si cumplen las especificaciones no están en el pais.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mirá , ese optoacoplador *aparentemente* solo tiene dos estados , on - off

Conmuta alterna y contínua , yo probaría un MOC3020


----------



## Tacatomon

Chicos

¿Alguna idea de que transistores podrían ser estos?

http://i.imgur.com/maFFxoA.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/79bNboG.jpg

Hay miles y al parecer, estaban en una maquina de control industrial.


Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate cuales son los PNP y los NPN , mediles la ganancia con el tester , corriente ya sabés  , armate un circuitito con fuente variable y quemá un par a ver cuanto aguantan  , probalo en un micrófono de FM a ver si llega 

¿ Que otro dato necesitarias  ?


----------



## tiago

Si la placa es de lógica, pueden ser TUN y TUP. Habría que ver cuál es cuál.

Saludos.


----------



## los mirtos

hola amigos en el mercado local no encuentro el transistor 30f124 y me vendieron el 30j124 quisiera saber si es el reemplazo


----------



## dantonio

Entiendo que el IGBT: GT30J124 es un sustituto válido. 
De cualquier manera, puedes descargar desde este link un catálogo de la empresa Toshiba 
(fabricante de esa linea de transistores) y comprobarlo tu mismo:
http://www.mediafire.com/?1dni0nw01gz6kta
Saludos.


----------



## chaires

Hola ojala alguien pudiera ayudarme a saber que componente es este
la marca es como la de microchip pero no no esta envuelto en un circulo





codigo 
    805
   478D


----------



## Justiciero24

quiza sea motorola....


----------



## chaires

realmente sera motorola?...
no se, ni creo porque la M no es estilizada.......le tira ala de microchip
pero tienen diferencias,  dibujare algo si puedo para ver que puede ser
por lo que veo ahora es un regulador de 3.3 volts pero con conifguracion diferente alos  78xx soic
saludos y gracias por responder

Tambien tengo un transistor que pienso que es un mosphet  SOT-23
que solo tiene una letra P unica,
 nada más solo una letra P pero con eso que en un sot-23 puede haber hasta diodos ya ni se 
estas industrias que no hacen cosas bien y nos ponen a investigar jejje

Tengo un problema con un sot-23 que solo dice BR y al lado dice 12
pero creo esa es la fecha..........en fin que dificil es esto
saludos


----------



## Basalto

Un foto con mayor resolución es lo mejor.


----------



## chaires

lohice con paint sobre los demas  la unica resolucion con la que cuento es la de la impresora
un saludo basalto







en la anterior foto ahi se ve el detalle de  la marca
se parece a microchip pero no es 
saludos nuevamente



aqui agrego foto donde esta el conjunto completo


----------



## Basalto

chaires dijo:
			
		

> lohice con paint sobre los demas  la unica resolucion con la que cuento es la de la impresora
> un saludo basalto
> http://i39.tinypic.com/v788xd.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> en la anterior foto ahi se ve el detalle de  la marca
> se parece a microchip pero no es
> saludos nuevamente
> 
> 
> 
> aqui agrego foto donde esta el conjunto completo



El símbolo creo que es de:
Ame- AME, Inc.
2F, 189 Kang-Chien Road, Nei-Hu Dist. Taipei 114 Taiwan, R.O.C., Phone: 886 2 2627-8687
www.ame.com.tw






El encapsulado es MSOP-8A, pero en las marcas chinas se cuidan mucho para guardar el modelo de chip este creo que es el caso.


----------



## chaires

Basalto dijo:
			
		

> El símbolo creo que es de:
> Ame- AME, Inc.
> 2F, 189 Kang-Chien Road, Nei-Hu Dist. Taipei 114 Taiwan, R.O.C., Phone: 886 2 2627-8687
> www.ame.com.tw
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...OKFJMDF8c_6pU4xPTq6i0G6yLU-vXsmt5cn1XAWm3V9qQ
> 
> El encapsulado es MSOP-8A, pero en las marcas chinas se cuidan mucho para guardar el modelo de chip este creo que es el caso.



Gracias basalto pero una vez más la electronica a vencido no hay manera de saber que componente es y menos con el unico que tiene la P (transistor?,mofet?,hasta diodos duales en sot-23)
y los demas ,
Es un caso perdido, en el libro de codigos smt te dicen que aún asi no hay forma exacta de saber sobre el fabricante, pues ellos utilizan los codigos varias veces
_______________________
Gracias basalto un saludo


----------



## chaires

Dejo unas paginas muy buenas para encontrar los componentes con una marca de codigo, 
espero y ayude, un saludo nuevamente

_________________________

http://clivetec.0catch.com/SMD_CodesP.htm

http://www.ame.com.tw/English/Pr/ePr-04.asp


----------



## garilongo

Hola Estimados.

El fin de semana falló mi cargador Nikon MH-25. La garantía no responde por accesorios, así es que a picar se ha dicho. Lo desarmé y encontré quemados dos componentes. El tema es que no sé que son , por lo que menos sé donde comprarlos.

Espero me puedan dar una mano 

Gracias.


----------



## Scooter

El azul parece un varistor o un condensador
El negro yo diría que es una bobina.


----------



## Fogonazo

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> El azul parece un varistor o un condensador
> El negro yo diría que es una bobina.



Yo diría que Scooter tiene razón.
En la bobina, incluso parece que se ve el alambre del bobinado


----------



## blanko001

El azul es un condensador de alto voltaje de 0.015 nF a 1000V, el negro es una bobina o inductor.

PD: cómo sabes que el condensador está quemado? lo uno no sabías que componente era para medirlo, lo otro; para quemarlo se necesita un diferencial algo grande, y los condensadores no marcan continuidad. El inductor si se puede estropear y medir, de hecho si no hay continuidad entre sus extremos se entiende el daño; lo desarmas contando el número de vueltas y consigues alambre esmaltado o magneto del mismo calibre o un poco mayor (menor en numeración) y enrollas el mismo número de espiras. Igualmente si vives cerca a una casa electrónica puedes reemplazar el condensador si desconfías de el. 
saludos


----------



## garilongo

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.

blanko001: el condensador por el otro lado esta reventado, lo que indica que falló.

Lo del inductor, ¿no se puede comprar?. La verdad soy amateur en esto y veo dificil para mi fabicar el elemento.

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, habria que estudiar el circuito, para conocer la funcion del supuesto inductor, podria reemplazarse por un valor similar.


----------



## palurdo

garilongo dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.
> 
> blanko001: el condensador por el otro lado esta reventado, lo que indica que falló.
> 
> Lo del inductor, ¿no se puede comprar?. La verdad soy amateur en esto y veo dificil para mi fabicar el elemento.
> 
> Saludos.



Se puede comprar, pero no te lo van a dar igual ya que así como hay un amplio catálogo para resistencias y condensadores, para bobinas hay mucho menos, y de normal los electrónicos tenemos que usar bobinas personalizadas (o encargarlas a fabricar con determinadas especificaciones). Por otro lado fabricar una bobina es sencillo, sólo hay que coger cable esmaltado (rompe el núcleo de un transformador de desguace y tendrás un carrete de cable esmaltado) y a dar vueltas se ha dicho... El cable que sea aproximadamente del mismo grosor del cable viejo...


----------



## Fogonazo

garilongo dijo:
			
		

> . . . Lo del inductor, ¿no se puede comprar?. La verdad soy amateur en esto y veo dificil para mi fabicar el elemento.



¿ Y que te indica que el inductor está mal ?


----------



## garilongo

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Y que te indica que el inductor está mal ?



Hola Fogonazo.

Esta abierto por atrás, como que se reventó.

Saludos.

Gary.


----------



## Fogonazo

garilongo dijo:
			
		

> Hola Fogonazo.
> 
> Esta abierto por atrás, como que se reventó.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Gary.



Suelen estar abiertos en la parte superior, mide si tiene continuidad con un multímetro.


----------



## garilongo

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Suelen estar abiertos en la parte superior, mide si tiene continuidad con un multímetro.



Esta tarde lo pruebo y comento.

Gracias.


----------



## blanko001

Si no tienes multímetro; un inductor de esta naturaleza lo conectas en serie a una lamparita de linterna y una pila AA, si enciende la bobina no está rota. En tanto no garantiza que el esmalte esté quemado y la bobina cumpla su función. 
Por otro lado me parece que el daño puede abarcar otras cosas (ojalá no sea así) el condensador que estalló (el azul) es el condensador conectado entre el primario y secundario del transformador de alta frecuencia. La bobina debe ir a la salida luego del diodo y condensadores de filtrado. Revisa si hay condensadores electrolíticos algo hinchados en la parte superior, o si arrojaron algún tipo de líquido en la parte inferior.

Igual si puedes sube una foto (con otra cámara jejeje) del circuito indicando donde van los componentes, así tendremos una mejor idea. A lo mejor estoy equivocado.


----------



## garilongo

blanko001 dijo:
			
		

> Si no tienes multímetro; un inductor de esta naturaleza lo conectas en serie a una lamparita de linterna y una pila AA, si enciende la bobina no está rota. En tanto no garantiza que el esmalte esté quemado y la bobina cumpla su función.
> Por otro lado me parece que el daño puede abarcar otras cosas (ojalá no sea así) el condensador que estalló (el azul) es el condensador conectado entre el primario y secundario del transformador de alta frecuencia. La bobina debe ir a la salida luego del diodo y condensadores de filtrado. Revisa si hay condensadores electrolíticos algo hinchados en la parte superior, o si arrojaron algún tipo de líquido en la parte inferior.
> 
> Igual si puedes sube una foto (con otra cámara jejeje) del circuito indicando donde van los componentes, así tendremos una mejor idea. A lo mejor estoy equivocado.



Hola blanko001.

Probé con un tester y la bobina no tiene continuidad.

Adjunto fotos de la placa.

Salu2.


----------



## maton00

esos componentes forman parte de una red snubber y un filtro de ruidos o alta frecuencia 
prueba midiendo los capacitores de entrada y que no haya cortos en los transistores o mosfets que van conectados al trafo (aguas que puede haber alto voltage todavía ahí)
checa además el diodo que va antes de la bobina si enegreció la placa abajo de éste; es que hay algo mal con la frecuencia de oscilacion o la aislación del trafo


----------



## blanko001

Bueno... creo que el daño es a la entrada lo que llaman HOT en las fuentes conmutadas. Debes revisar la continuidad del fusible también (donde dice F1).
Me cuesta trabajo entender como pudo volar el condensador y el inductor sin volar el puente de diodos en especial un puente que ante los ojos de los electrónicos sabemos que no soportaría mucha corriente; estoy algo desconcertado; irresponsablemente respondería que el primario del transformador entró en corto y se quemaron el condensador y la bobina, o que el puente de diodos dejó de cumplir su trabajo y envío AC directamente al condensador y la bobina, en últimas reemplazaría los dos componentes quemados, puede ser que uno de los 2 falló por defectos de fabrica y cuando se quemó uno hizo caer más tensión o corriente en el otro haciéndolo quemar también. Igual sigo pensativo..

Si reemplazas los componentes (por otros idénticos) y el fusible funciona tienes 2 opciones:
1. que el circuito trabaje con normalidad sin penas ni glorias para tu satisfacción.
2. que el circuito emita un sonido, una flama... llamada explosión y veas como vuelan otros componentes y necesites un cargador nuevo.

Igualmente me gustaría ver mas opiniones de participantes del foro, quizás interpreten de mejor manera el circuito. 

saludos


----------



## garilongo

De verdad, muchas gracias por su ayuda.

La bobina, imposible encontrarla, me lanzaré a fabricarla.


----------



## blanko001

Recuerda que debe ser alambre magneto o cobre ESMALTADO, el cual deberás raspar en los extremos para liberar el barniz y puedas soldar. Solo es contar el número de vueltas, tener en cuenta del diámetro del alambre (un poco más grueso estaría bien)


----------



## bicubicmain

Me he encontrado con un condensador en un esquema cuyo valor me ha dejado descolocado. Pone que es de 100K. He buscado por internet y he encontrado el sistema de codificación 101. Con eso este condensador seria de 10pF, no es asi? Me parece un valor muy pequeño teniendo en cuenta que se encuentra a la entrada de un regulador de tensión en una fuente de alimentación.

Espero sus respuestas, muchas gracias ...


----------



## DJ T3

K = Kilo = mil, osea; 100*000*, que sería 100nF ( o lo que es lo mismo; 100000pF, o lo mismo que 0,1uF ).


----------



## bicubicmain

Es lo primero que pensé. Pero mira esta tabla por ejemplo: 

http://www.turretboards.com/capacitor_conversion_chart.htm

En otros sitios he leído que las letras que acompañan a los números de un condensador son índices de tolerancia.

http://www.google.es/url?sa=i&rct=j...Wd_L94sEljhWrF3ENOGOy2Xw&ust=1374946384872925


----------



## moncada

Si lleva escrito en su cuerpo 101 son 100pF y no 100nF. Sería bueno poner una foto. Por la forma y tamaño se podría deducir uno u otro valor porque la diferencia de capacidad es muy grande.

Saludos.


----------



## electroipod

Saludos a todos, mi duda es, que diferencia existe entre los capacitores elecyroliticos azules y los negros?, he buscado en san google pero no encuentro cual es la diferencia tiene la misma forma cilíndrica que los negros pero creo que son diferentes ya que en un circuito amplificador de audio he encontrado azules y negros, algun tecnico en electrónica que me pueda ayudar porfavor.


----------



## blanko001

Ninguna solo es un envoltorio plástico según la marca o modelo, también los hay verdes, dorados, amarillos, naranja... los que he tenido en las manos. pero hay de todos los colores.


----------



## opamp

La gran mayoria "chinos" tienen plastico negro , el plastico negro es mas barato que cualquier otro color , fijate que las bolsa para la basura son negras.


----------



## fernandob

sabes que a mi me quedaron un mal gusto unos celestes .
electroliticos hablo.

megros compre en electrocomponentes y me pintaro n bien .

pero como dije celestes cambie varios .

claro que NO ES REFERENCIA DE NADA , por que se fabrican millones y es custion a veces de LOTES.
lo que le llega a uno es .......una minucia como para hacer una estadistica de algo .


----------



## Don Plaquetin

electroipod dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a todos, mi duda es, que diferencia existe entre los capacitores elecyroliticos azules y los negros?, he buscado en san google pero no encuentro cual es la diferencia tiene la misma forma cilíndrica que los negros pero creo que son diferentes ya que en un circuito amplificador de audio he encontrado azules y negros, algun tecnico en electrónica que me pueda ayudar porfavor.



Como mucho comenzare diciendo que no hay diferencia alguna en cuanto a característica, el color como algunos símbolos son clásicos de una marca que los fabrica.

La diferencia es para el fabricante de equipo electronico que compra a distintas empresa basándose tanto por precio y experiencia lee este articulo en wiki- y entenderás porque una placa tiene como 3 tipos distinto de capacitores electrolíticos (o sea de diferente fabricantes)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague


----------



## Don Plaquetin

bicubicmain dijo:
			
		

> Me he encontrado con un condensador en un esquema cuyo valor me ha dejado descolocado. Pone que es de 100K. He buscado por internet y he encontrado el sistema de codificación 101. Con eso este condensador seria de 10pF, no es asi? Me parece un valor muy pequeño teniendo en cuenta que se encuentra a la entrada de un regulador de tensión en una fuente de alimentación.
> 
> Espero sus respuestas, muchas gracias ...



 es un capacito para filtrado de linea. Cuando tienes un cable largo o no quieres que la tensión ondule mucho antes de ingresar al "regulador" pones un capacito de 100nF y la letra K es la tolerancia que soporta partiendo de la tensión typ (promedio) como J, K, L, M, N, etc. 

Si la tensión de capacitor es de 50V... K es 10% o sea que 55V o 45V son su parámetros ideales de trabajo. saliendo de estos su comportamiento pueden variar dependiendo de las demás variantes... por supuesto que cuando, y mas que en caso de usarse en paralelo en una fuente si es por debajo de 55V todo marcha de maravilla (ojo no en un oscilador)


----------



## Reparatodo

Amigos del Foro para los siguientes transistores MJE350 y MJE340 existe otro remplazo que no sea NTE? 
Gracias!


----------



## solaris8

no se para que aplicacion lo necesitas, pero te dejo el bd158, pero algun tip seguro funciona

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/4171.pdf

http://www.electronica-pt.com/datasheets/bd/BD157.pdf

san google hace milagros!!


----------



## Reparatodo

gracias! amigo,  estoy reparando un amplficador peavey pv-1200 y por el momento en las tiendas de refacciones electronicas de mi ciudad no tienen los transistores  antes mencionados por eso es la pregunta.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Reparatodo dijo:


> gracias! amigo,  estoy reparando un amplficador peavey pv-1200 y por el momento en las tiendas de refacciones electronicas de mi ciudad no tienen los transistores  antes mencionados por eso es la pregunta.



tarannnnn su majestad al rescate ¡¡¡
revisa el link y obtén tus reemplazos ¡¡¡
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/sitio-buscar-reemplazos-transistores-linea-71684/


----------



## zopilote

Reparatodo dijo:


> Amigos del Foro para los siguientes transistores MJE350 y MJE340 existe otro remplazo que no sea NTE?
> Gracias!


  Si los encuentras puedes colocar los BF471 y BF472.


----------



## tushay

Hola, tengo dos semiconductores aparentemente quemados, uno 0071 G1084-33 y otro 0021 G1084, alguien me puede ayudar a saber que son y como los puedo reemplazar??...saludos. ...


----------



## R-Mario

Con solo poner G1084-33 me aparecio en google que es un regulador de 5A de baja caida.

Al parecer lo fabrica 

*Global Mixed-mode Technology*

Sin embargo yo sabia que lo fabricaba linear technology y el modelo en cuestion es LT1084


Reemplazo no creo que exista, pero conseguir el LT1084 debe ser relativamente facil


----------



## Tacatomon

Adicionalmente, que compare los encapsulados del Datasheet del LT1084 con el del semiconductor a remplazar, a ver si realmente equivale al LT.


----------



## R-Mario

Si equivale ya los vi osea que mas peladita ya no se puede 

Y ya buscando en las chacharas casi estoy seguro que tengo uno pero en TO220


----------



## Reparatodo

zopilote dijo:


> Si los encuentras puedes colocar los BF471 y BF472.



Gracias! amigo Zopilote ya solucione el problema con el peavey 1200 y con esto doy por cerrado el tema. Un saludo cordial a quienes me ayudaron, quedo a sus órdenes. Su amigo Victor Resendiz (Reparatodo) apasionado por la electrónica.


----------



## jovidel80

Hola amigos de la comunidad, tengo un problema que me tiene verde, lo digo porque he buscado mucho y no encuentro, he leido muchos manuales de como se lee los condesadores, pero ninguno explica que significa una letra antes de la cifra, a fin de cuentas quiero saber que valor tiene varios condesadores que compre que se etiquetan exactamente así D100-K y abajo sigue SOSHIN, en donde esto me parece que es el fabricante, serán 100 pf, 100 nf por lo de la K, ó la K es la tolerancia. Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## juanma2468

Muchas veces expresan los valores de tolerancia, tensiones maxima y desviaciones en ppm con letras, tendrias que ver si el fabricante SOSHIN te puede informar que representan cada una, el numero seguro son 100pf, saludos.
Buscando encontre esto
http://www.soshin-ele.com/
donde tienen esta oversea@soshin.co.jp direccion de correo donde podes ontactarlos, saludos


----------



## jovidel80

Si juanma es lo que también a la final pienso, que son 100pf, la pag. que referencias ya la había visitado pero no sale nada de este tipo de condensadores que ellos fabrican. Gracias amigo y saludos.


----------



## juanma2468

Creo que deberias enviar un mail al fabricante, solicitandoles que te envien la hoja de datos del condensador, alli tiene que figurar la nomenclatura de las letras, saludos.
MAIL: overse@soshin.co.jp


----------



## jagulators

Hola mi nombre es Ezequiel y soy tecnico electro-mecanico mi problema es que en un controlador de coolers se me quemo un componente de montaje superficial con el siguiente codigo N0291 (tiene 3 patas). Lo google intentando encontrar el datasheet y no consigo nada y en las casas de electronica tampoco lo conocen. Apreciaria mucho si alguien me puede dar alguna informacion respecto de este componente.
Gracias ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro jagulators, ? se no for mucha molestia poderia usteds subir fotos de la targeta que pretendes mantener para que nosotros possamos ayudarte mejor ?
!fuerte abrazo amigo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jagulators

Gracias por la rapida respuesta aca subo unas imagenes 

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes

jagulators dijo:


> Gracias por la rapida respuesta aca subo unas imagenes
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2mfagbd.jpg


Desafortunadamiente ese link estas dañado , ?poderias subir aca mismo? utilize lo recurso " opiciones adicionales  y adjuntar arquivo "
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Lo buscaste aquí ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/


----------



## Arcanoluis

Buenas noches me gustaría saber si el B817C funciona de la misma manera que el B817E y si tienen la misma funcion ya que en mi ciudad no encuentro el B817E y me ofrecen el B817C y debido a que no tengo otras alternativas en las tiendas de electronica es que requiero de su ayuda para saber si puedo usar el B817C en reemplazo del B817E y si esto no me va a traer consecuencias con el proyecto, de antemano les agradezco su valiosa ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Y que dice el datasheet ?


----------



## Arcanoluis

Solo he podido encontrar el pdf del B817E mas no del otro, es por eso que no pude hacer la comparación...


----------



## jagulators

HOla lo busque en el libro de codigos pero no lo encuentro aunque puede ser q*UE* lo este buscando mal aca subo otra imagen ya que no se porque les aparee el link como caido yo lo probe y funciona


----------



## CHUWAKA

fitate si es lo que buscas.....


----------



## luck46

hola que tal! estoy interesado en armar una fuente boost o buck con un lm 3524. El circuito que quiero hacer son los que muestra el datasheet de texas, el tema es que lo quiero simular primero con pspice pero no consigo los transistores mencionados. Alguien sabe de algun reemplazo para que puedo simular? gracias. (los transistores son BD344, BD345, 2N5023 y 2N2210) ...


----------



## blanko001

mmmm... aquí puedes encontrar reemplazos
No he revisado pero creo que el 2N5023 es ago antiguo (creo tenerlo con encapsulado metálico) igual no creo que sea tan difícil encontrarle reemplazo a los susodichos transistores. 
Si no te sirve la página busca las hojas de datos, anotas si son NPN o PNP, revisas los voltajes y las corrientes permitidas y con esos datos "googleas" y encontrarás similares. Busca los más parecidos en todos los aspectos, la posición de los pines ya es cosa de modificar el PCB o crearlo para los reemplazos.

Por otro lado revisa los LM2577, LM2587, LM2588... son mis preferidos para éste tipo de aplicaciones.


----------



## luck46

muchas gracias!!! ahoro lo veoo! saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR

Estoy en duda de cuanto sea la tensión de trabajo máxima que soporten porque no lo dice 
y son reciclados de pedazos de pcb chatarra, ya que no los conseguí nuevos en las tiendas 
porque se quedaron sin stock de esos valores.
Según una hoja de datos los más pequeños que no tienen inscripción soportan 500vcc 
(falso) muchos que he comprado de tamaño más grande que estos, en la bolsita decían 25Vcc.

En resumen, necesito saber cuál es el voltaje máximo soportado
por los capacitores cerámicos más pequeños que se encuentran (no siendo smd).







Una duda más ¿dónde podría conseguir capacitores de 4nf?
Debe ser de ese valor exacto ya que es para el tono de un pedal.
De última colocaría 4 de 1nf en paralelo, pero me gustaría ahorrarme este injerto.

Saludos ...


----------



## blanko001

A ver te digo algo; es lógico que entre menor capacitancia sean mas pequeños... para un mismo voltaje,  pero a simple vista esos no son a 500V ninguno! Yo les pongo que son a 50V. Es dificil saber cuanto soportan, especialmente esos que enseñas porque ninguno trae una letra o la especificación de la tensión.


----------



## SKYFALL

Yo no me aventuraría a decir que son de 50V, puesto que en este momento tengo unos condensadores iguales a estos en tamaño y en capacidad y los tengo clasificados como de 25V, no excedas ese voltaje si no quieres rajarlos por la mitad.


----------



## Alex2040bR

Tengo otros que son un poco más pequeños que el de 100pf que he fotografiado,
es un (102) tenía pensado utilizar 4 de estos para llegar a los 4nf que no consigo.

Ya que es para un pedal de efectos alimentado con 9Vcc con que fuera de 25Vcc
estaría bien, lo que no sé es si vienen de menos voltaje  eso es lo que me preocuparía 

Son solo estos, por los demás no me preocupo porque utilicé multilayer


----------



## Daniel Lopes

alex2040r dijo:
			
		

> Estoy en duda de cuanto sea la tensión de trabajo máxima que soporten porque no lo dice
> y son reciclados de pedazos de pcb chatarra, ya que no los conseguí nuevos en las tiendas
> porque se quedaron sin stock de esos valores.
> Según una hoja de datos los más pequeños que no tienen inscripción soportan 500vcc
> (falso) muchos que he comprado de tamaño más grande que estos, en la bolsita decían 25Vcc.
> 
> En resumen, necesito saber cuál es el voltaje máximo soportado
> por los capacitores cerámicos más pequeños que se encuentran (no siendo smd).
> 
> http://www.image-share.com/upload/2276/165.jpg
> 
> Una duda más ¿dónde podría conseguir capacitores de 4nf?
> Debe ser de ese valor exacto ya que es para el tono de un pedal.
> De última colocaría 4 de 1nf en paralelo, pero me gustaría ahorrarme este injerto.
> 
> Saludos ...


Hola a todos, !saludos cordeales!, caro Alex2040r seguramiente los capacitores de la foto que usteds postaste son de 50Voltios maximos de isolaciõn, quanto a lo capacitor de 4nF que buscas para enplear en tu pedal , ese puede sener conposto de 4 capacitores de 1nF en paralelo sin problemas ,pero tenga en mente que els tienem que sener de poliester metalizado o mylar o polipropileno , donde capacitores ceramico disco no son recomendados para circuitos de audio y si para desacoplamiento de alimentaciõn o circuitos de RF ( radiofrequencia) .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Arcanoluis

Perdon por la demora en la respuesta, te agradezco por los pdf, ya con esto me aclaraste mucho lo que deseaba saber, muchas gracias.


----------



## tiago

alex2040r dijo:


> Tengo otros que son un poco más pequeños que el de 100pf que he fotografiado,
> es un (102) tenía pensado utilizar 4 de estos para llegar a los 4nf que no consigo.
> 
> Ya que es para un pedal de efectos alimentado con 9Vcc con que fuera de 25Vcc
> estaría bien, lo que no sé es si vienen de menos voltaje  eso es lo que me preocuparía
> 
> Son solo estos, por los demás no me preocupo porque utilicé multilayer



A no ser que ponga otra cosa en el cuerpo del condensador, esas lentejitas son de 50 - 60 Volt. por regla general, según tengo entendido.

Saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR

Ya que nadie habló de menos de 25V, tomaré que a esa tensión como pico máximo 
trabajará en forma segura y más aún que solo necesito que se banque a lo sumo 18V.

*Daniel Lopes* creo que se refería a no utilizar cerámicos dónde "el circuito los hace
trabajar en serie" como es el caso del 4nf, así que pondré 4 de poliéster de 1nf. 
Y que puedo utilizar bien los de 470pf porque trabajan en paralelo en la parte de clipping 
(un alivio ya que en este momento solo he conseguido de 470pf cerámicos).
Esto lo pude corroborar con un artículo de *Fogonazo* dónde menciona
que cuando se van a conectar en serie con la señal de audio va poliéster
y cuando no es así no es de importancia usar cerámicos 
algo nuevo para tener en cuenta siempre 

Gracias a todos por sus prontas respuestas


----------



## diegodas

hola, estoy intentando hacer un amplificador para guitarra portatil. Pero no consigo el unico transistor que lleva, que es el 2N5951.
Me podrian decir de alguno que lo reemplace????
y si cambiarian las conecciones.....
Muchas Gracias!!!! ...


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches diegodas

Mira el BF245.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=2N5951+reemplazo


----------



## Alex2040bR

Hola, encontré los BC549"C" que necesitaba en una placa de tv monocromo.
Comprobé con el tester y me dan 486 unos y 450 otros 
Según datasheet la versión "C" tiene un hfe máx. de 800.
¿Qué son los 486 / 450 que marca el multímetro?
¿y que diferencia tendrían de gain o no tiene nada que ver esto? 

Hace más de una año estoy en la búsqueda de un reemplazo del
"B8530" transistor SMD, también tiene la inscripción 40139,
es de una linterna a led JML2800LW. Quería copiarle el circuito
para hacerme balizas para la bici, hasta tengo hechas las bobinas
pero probé con varios transistores y no funciona


----------



## ciru31

Hola.

Tengo una duda con unos transistores de una etapa de potencia a ver si me podéis echar un cable.

Es una etapa de potencia de un coche, el caso es que hace unas semanas lo desmonté entera para restaurarla, el estado exterior era muy malo y decidí darle un lavado de cara.

Después repararla, la volví a montar, le puse pasta térmica a todos los transistores, pero con 2 hubo un problema, parece ser que me pasé poniendo pasta térmica, fueron los 2 primeros a los que les puse pasta (esta etapa lleva 68 en total) y van sujetos con unas grapas que los apretan hacia el chasis, y creo que no hicieron la suficiente fuerza y no llegaron a tocar con el chasis.

Una vez terminada me puse hacer una prueba para comprobar que todo fuera bien, y mi sorpresa fué que estos 2 transistores salieron ardiendo, no se si puede ser devido a esto que os comento, es una suposición mía, si alguien se le ocurre algo mas que lo comente.

Ahora el tema está que no se si se habrá quemado algo mas, en principio parece que no, pero de momento tengo que sustituirlos y volver a probar, a ver que pasa

Ahora viene mi mayor duda, la referencia de los Transistores es BUZ110, los intenté localizar por las tiendas de electrónica de mi zona y nada.

Me puse a buscar por internet y los localicé y pedí, me han llegado esta mañana, pero mi sorpresa es que en la referencia pone BUZ110SL, y sinceramente no se si me valen. a parte que exteriormente son muy diferentes, son mucho mas pequeños de tamaño, las patillas con mucho mas cortas, tendría que hacer un invento para colocarlos.

He vuelto a buscar por la red, y he encontrado otros que por la foto son iguales pero pone BUZ110ST, alquien me podría decir que diferencia hay entre un BUZ110, BUZ110SL y un BUZ110ST.....

Muchas gracias


----------



## nasaserna

es bueno que te pases por las reglas del foro, pero... 

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/44940/SIEMENS/BUZ110SL.html

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/44939/SIEMENS/BUZ110S.html

esta es una buena página para los datasheet, la diferencia es poca, lo que pasa es que viene en 2 presentaciones, usa la que te sirva, pero , estás seguro que eso fue lo que los daño...



es bueno que verifiques los alrededores de los transistores muertos y si es posible conseguir el plano del equipo, pues como un compañero dice:


			
				solaris8 dijo:
			
		

> para empezar seria bueno que subieras el circuito, asi vemos cual es la causa de la afonia....
> como dice un gran filosofo actual...
> mi bola de cristal, esta fallando...
> http://bolsa.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/adivino.jpg


----------



## pacomountain

Muy buenas, necesitaría identificar unos componentes SMD y no se cómo. Creo que son transistores pero no encuentro nada de información por ahi. Las referencias son:

D506AB 452A
D443AB 014
DB26AF 432A
DB49AB 014

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## R-Mario

Mejor sube una foto, a los transistores generalmente no les ponen las primeras dos letras, por ejemplo el primero podria ser 2SD506AB y los otros numero pueden ser fecha y lote


----------



## Daniel Lopes

alex2040r dijo:


> Ya que nadie habló de menos de 25V, tomaré que a esa tensión como pico máximo
> trabajará en forma segura y más aún que solo necesito que se banque a lo sumo 18V.
> 
> *Daniel Lopes* creo que se refería a no utilizar cerámicos dónde "el circuito los hace
> trabajar en serie" como es el caso del 4nf, así que pondré 4 de poliéster de 1nf.
> Y que puedo utilizar bien los de 470pf porque trabajan en paralelo en la parte de clipping
> (un alivio ya que en este momento solo he conseguido de 470pf cerámicos).
> Esto lo pude corroborar con un artículo de *Fogonazo* dónde menciona
> que cuando se van a conectar en serie con la señal de audio va poliéster
> y cuando no es así no es de importancia usar cerámicos
> algo nuevo para tener en cuenta siempre
> 
> Gracias a todos por sus prontas respuestas


Caro Alex2040 tenga en mente que capacitores ceramico disco son buenos para circuitos de RF ( radiofrequencia) y para desacoplamiento de alimentaciõn , pero para circuitos de audio , malhas RC (resistor y capacitor) de filtragen de sinales ,circuitos que enplean amplificadores operacionales los capacitores recomendados son los que enpleian como dielectrico : poliester metalizado  o milar o polipropileno por possuiren una baixissima corriente de fuga o sea su resistencia paralela es mui mui alta ( cientenas de megaohms).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pacomountain

Ajna dijo:


> Mejor sube una foto, a los transistores generalmente no les ponen las primeras dos letras, por ejemplo el primero podria ser 2SD506AB y los otros numero pueden ser fecha y lote



Te adjunto las fotografías a ver si me podeis ayudar algo más. Lo que he podido averiguar es que el encapsulado es SOT223 y el fabricante Fairchild Semiconductor.


----------



## picnoob

Tengo el componente el cual deje imagen adjunta, dice YMM 153K 250v 13D.

Este por un lado entra positivo y por el otro negativo de la bateria, pertenece al electroventilador del carro, lo desarme y lo unico que me genera dudas es ese componente pero no se que es ni que funcion cumple.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

parece un capacitor de poliester de 15nF a 250v, y funciona como cualquier capacitor de poliester.

y una de las razones que yo creo que lo trae el motor  (autoventilador) es para "amortiguar" el chispazo en el encendido  cuando fluye la corriente.


----------



## jordancamey13

quiero hacer el transmisor experimental de pablin, pero no encuentro en ninguna parte los transistores 2n4427,   ni mucho menos el diodo varicap, he preguntado en varias tiendas electronicas, ni en donde reparan electrodomesticos para ver si haya alguna en chasis viejos,



bueno al menos los transistores he visto por ahi que hay reemplazo, pero el diodo varicap que otro componente se puede sustituir en vez de diodo varicap


----------



## DOSMETROS

Usá el buscador que algunos han usado un 1n4007 común y corriente

Saludos !


----------



## jordancamey13

gracias DOSMETROS, :3 por la ayuda , con respecto al transistor 2n4427 que reemplazo se puede usar porque tambien he buscado el 2n3866 pero no existe en las tiendas ni electronicas por donde vivo  que se puede hacer al respecto


----------



## R-Mario

Anda a usar esta pagina

http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=2N3641

Para que ya no preguntes que transistor se reemplaza con cual

O mira la hoja de datos y busca en las paginas de los fabricantes alguno transistor que se asemeje en parametros al que tu buscas, casi todas las paginas de los fabricantes te permiten buscar componentes mediante parametros


----------



## victor6298

Ajna dijo:


> Anda a usar esta pagina
> 
> http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=2N3641
> 
> Para que ya no preguntes que transistor se reemplaza con cual
> 
> O mira la hoja de datos y busca en las paginas de los fabricantes alguno transistor que se asemeje en parametros al que tu buscas, casi todas las paginas de los fabricantes te permiten buscar componentes mediante parametros



saludos muchachos  hace algún tiempo pregunte por aquí sobre unos transistores de los cuales tengo algunos cuantos y no he podido dar con la data de ninguno de ellos; estos son:175wb el o los otros son  85SE256 estos últimos son de signetics y busque en las paginas de signetics y no pude dar con ellos; aclaro tal vez no supe meterme  o buscar en estas paginas, hace tiempo quede de subir fotos ,pero no había podido conseguir una cámara hasta ahora que compre un celular con cámara jejejeje bueno si alguno puede ayudarme,porque tengo unos cuantos como ya dije y quiero ver en que los puedo usar saludos a todos.


----------



## Tacatomon

victor6298 dijo:


> saludos muchachos  hace algún tiempo pregunte por aquí sobre unos transistores de los cuales tengo algunos cuantos y no he podido dar con la data de ninguno de ellos; estos son:175wb el o los otros son  85SE256 estos últimos son de signetics y busque en las paginas de signetics y no pude dar con ellos; aclaro tal vez no supe meterme  o buscar en estas paginas, hace tiempo quede de subir fotos ,pero no había podido conseguir una cámara hasta ahora que compre un celular con cámara jejejeje bueno si alguno puede ayudarme,porque tengo unos cuantos como ya dije y quiero ver en que los puedo usar saludos a todos.



¿En que aparato/dispositivo estaban esos transistores? Si no puedes encontrar data concreta sobre ellos, con información del equipo donde estaban podremos visualizar algo.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## victor6298

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿En que aparato/dispositivo estaban esos transistores? Si no puedes encontrar data concreta sobre ellos, con información del equipo donde estaban podremos visualizar algo.
> 
> Saludos al foro!


e
el 175 creo estaban en una fuente de alimentación de unos equipos  que generaban tono telefónico "CREO" estas tenían salida de varios voltajes  que  iban entre +/- 12v 18v,  3v,
y el otro estaba en unas placas  que se desincorporaron porque presentaban mal funcionamiento, pero los transistores estaban bien miden ok sin fugas ni nada "bueno por lo menos con un tester digital " no registran  mediciones que den sospechas de averiados


----------



## miguelus

jordancamey13 dijo:


> quiero hacer el transmisor experimental de pablin, pero no encuentro en ninguna parte los transistores 2n4427,   ni mucho menos el diodo varicap, he preguntado en varias tiendas electronicas, ni en donde reparan electrodomesticos para ver si haya alguna en chasis viejos,
> 
> 
> 
> bueno al menos los transistores he visto por ahi que hay reemplazo, pero el diodo varicap que otro componente se puede sustituir en vez de diodo varicap





Buenas noches.

Ese Transmisor al que haces referencia y publicado en la página de Pablin originalmente es un módulo transmisor de FM comercializado en forma de Kit por la casa Cebek, concretamente es el modelo CE-FM2...

http://www.electan.com/emisora-experimental-cebek-p-2273.html.


Los Transistor que se utilizan en este Transmisor son los BFY50.

Quizás los encuentres.

Sal U2


----------



## fafa83

hola, yo tengo una sospecha en un diodo sb160 de una impresora que me llegó lo medí con el tester y indica 166 de conductancia en polarizacion directa estará bien?  





luk320 dijo:


> Hola, necesito cambiar un diodo averiado con numero SB160, no lo encuentro en las tiendas de eletronica, necesito saber que otros diodos me sirven,
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hoja de datos
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/S/B/1/6/SB160.shtml


----------



## el-rey-julien

si el diodo es de alta frecuencia es probable que este bien


----------



## mcrven

fafa83 dijo:


> hola, yo tengo una sospecha en un diodo sb160 de una impresora que me llegó lo medí con el tester y *indica 166 de conductancia* en polarizacion directa estará bien?



No se cuando entenderemos que, lo primero que se debe hacer, es buscar la hoja de datos: http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/14777/PANJIT/SB160.html

Lo que indica tu tester no es conductancia ni nada parecido. Tampoco es una medida ni una magnitud.

Lo único que puedes determinar, con un tester, de un diodo es que este cumple con unas condiciones unidireccionales o, que está en corto o no.

La indicación se comprueba con el tester en modo OHMIOS (Lectura de resistencias), fijado en escala de 20 kΩ o cercana (No utilizar auto escala). 

1.- Negativo del tester a cátodo del diodo y, positivo del tester al ánodo del diodo, deberá indicar algún valor de R entre los 500 Ω y los 10 kΩ (según el tipo de diodo a comprobar). *Esto solo indica que, con polarización directa, **"CONDUCE"*. *Si la lectura fuese 0 Ω o muy baja R, tendremos indicación de que el dispositivo está en* *cortocircuito*.
Esto se confirmará con la forma

2.- Negativo del tester a ánodo del diodo y, positivo del tester al cátodo  del diodo, no deberá indicar valor alguno de R, o sea INFINITO, o casi. *Si la lectura fuese 0 Ω o muy baja R, tendremos indicación de que el dispositivo está en* *cortocircuito*.

Resumiendo:
*1.- Conduce en un sentido + no conduce en sentido inverso = Diodo bueno.*
2.- Conduce en ambos sentidos + baja R = Diodo en cortocircuito (No sirve).
3.- Conduce en ambos sentidos + R alta = Diodo con fugas (No sirve).
3.- No conduce en ningún sentido (R infinita) = Diodo abierto (no sirve).

El diodo que estás comprobando es de barrera Shotky. Este tipo de diodos presenta una impedancia muy baja en polarización directa, por eso la lectura que te muestra.

Saludos:


----------



## Tacatomon

victor6298 dijo:


> e
> el 175 creo estaban en una fuente de alimentación de unos equipos  que generaban tono telefónico "CREO" estas tenían salida de varios voltajes  que  iban entre +/- 12v 18v,  3v,
> y el otro estaba en unas placas  que se desincorporaron porque presentaban mal funcionamiento, pero los transistores estaban bien miden ok sin fugas ni nada "bueno por lo menos con un tester digital " no registran  mediciones que den sospechas de averiados



Sin ir muy lejos, en base a las especificaciones de los aparatos que mencionas, no esperaría que rebasaran los 100V entre Colector y Emisor. Serían mas o menos transistores de alta potencia de uso general.


----------



## tiago

mcrven dijo:


> La indicación se comprueba con el tester en modo OHMIOS (Lectura de resistencias), fijado en escala de 20 kΩ o cercana (No utilizar auto escala).



¿Por qué no se puede/debe usar auto escala?

Saludos.


----------



## Elektro90

Tengo un mosfet [con encapsulado TO-220] dañado cuya matricula es F2HNK60Z
Aqui su hoja de datos:
http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet2/5/0wyqr83z13ox6ppd6iey33t0khfy.pdf

Me gustaria saber en que datos del datasheet debo fijarme para buscar un reemplazo.

Yo me fije en lo siguientes:
Canal N
Vds=600V
VGS = Gate- source Voltage =+-30v
Id=2Amperios
*TYPICAL RDS(on) = 4.4Ω*

Queria saber por ejemplo si los mosfet de las fuentes atx son compatibles por ejemplo tengo el 2N60
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/170213/UTC/2N60.html
Canal N
Vdss= Drain-Source Voltage =600V
Vgss= Gate-Source Voltage =+-30
Id=2Amperios
*RDS(ON) = 3.8Ω@Vgs = 10V. *

Sin embargo las caracteristicas electricas no parecen compatibles, estoy en duda!!

Qué debo considerar principalmente para tener el mejor reemplazo? ...


----------



## R-Mario

Yo tambien pregunto lo mismo ¿Porque no utilizar autoescala.

Acabo de medir un diodo en buen estado con el ohmetro de mi fluke 79 en modo autoescala, en polarizacion directa me marca 2Mohms y en inversa marca 0.L.

De hecho en el rango de los 20K no pude leer nada.

Imagino que los 2Mohms se debe a la baja corriente que usan para medir los fluke y en consecuencia no polariza bien el diodo.

Como sea aquien le importa si hasta el teste mas chino trae para medir diodod


----------



## fdesergio

Te falta un valor importante la RDSOn, si lo reemplazas que sea igual o menor, por lo demas no veo problem, chauuuuuuu


----------



## Elektro90

fdesergio dijo:
			
		

> Te falta un valor importante la RDSOn, si lo reemplazas que sea igual o menor, por lo demas no veo problem, chauuuuuuu



Gracias por el dato, el reemplazo tiene un menor RDSon, asi que lo reemplazaré!


----------



## natrix

Estoy buscando la referencia fabricante o el datasheet de un integrado SMD de seis patillas para el control PWM de fuente conmutada que únicamente lleva impreso 63303. Inserto foto.
Si alguien lo conoce por favor conteste.
Gracias.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

Para medir Diodos, los Polímetros Dig¡tales, normalmente, tienen una posición dedicada a esta medida, la razón es que en la medida de  ohm no dan la suficiente corriente para poder polarizar correctamente la Unión PN (o NP) del Diodo, (Como muy acertadamente comenta Ajna en el Post anterior)

Con los Polímetros Analógicos, al tener una Resistencia interna menor, se puede medir sin problemas las Uniones de los Diodos, ya quedan polarizados correctamente.

Sal U2


----------



## tiago

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Para medir Diodos, los Polímetros Dig¡tales, normalmente, tienen una posición dedicada a esta medida, la razón es que en la medida de  ohm no dan la suficiente corriente para poder polarizar correctamente la Unión PN (o NP) del Diodo, (Como muy acertadamente comenta Ajna en el Post anterior)
> 
> Con los Polímetros Analógicos, al tener una Resistencia interna menor, se puede medir sin problemas las Uniones de los Diodos, ya quedan polarizados correctamente.
> 
> Sal U2



Hola @miguelus

Eso lo tengo claro. Lo que me despierta la curiosidad es lo de la autoescala, que ya lo he leido en otro sitio y no entiendo por qué. O es que estoy entendiendo mal.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote

natrix dijo:


> Estoy buscando la referencia fabricante o el datasheet de un integrado SMD de seis patillas para el control PWM de fuente conmutada que únicamente lleva impreso 63303. Inserto foto.
> Si alguien lo conoce por favor conteste.
> Gracias.


 
foto muy pequeña, no muestra los detalles que hagan estar seguro que tipo de IC sea.
 Pudiera ser la FAN6862 , sg6848, ld7535,ncp1250 ....ETC.


----------



## Tacatomon

natrix dijo:


> Estoy buscando la referencia fabricante o el datasheet de un integrado SMD de seis patillas para el control PWM de fuente conmutada que únicamente lleva impreso 63303. Inserto foto.
> Si alguien lo conoce por favor conteste.
> Gracias.



Tal como menciona Zopilote, faltan muchos detalles.

¿En que aparato viene esa PCB? Tal vez exista el esquemático y ahí esté la denominación de ese IC.

Saludos!


----------



## mcrven

tiago dijo:


> Hola @miguelus
> 
> Eso lo tengo claro. Lo que me despierta la curiosidad es lo de la autoescala, que ya lo he leido en otro sitio y no entiendo por qué. O es que estoy entendiendo mal.
> 
> Saludos.



A ver tiago y el resto, claro...

Poseo varios instrumentos tipo multímetro digital. Uno es LG, el otro UNI-T UT50/UT100 (Este lo utilizo poco) pero, el que utilizo a diario, casi para todo, es un Simpson 461, no tiene función de autoescala y tiene una particularidad que los otros dos no. No recomienda esto, sin embargo, se han podido medir las Rs aún estando energizadas; además que tiene el ohmetro que funciona a corriente constante y, si se te ocurre conectarlo a la línea de 220VAC, seteado en esta posición, nada ocurre (Con los otros dos, hacer esto, sería enviarlos al tarro de la basura. Lo sé por experiencia porque reparo instrumentos.).

Este instrumento y otro analógico que no utilizo casi nunca, funcionan muy bien para el caso de medir diodos, y las lecturas son muy confiables fijados en la escala de 20kΩ.

Con los otros dos, aún en escala fija de 20kΩ, es un lío verificar si un diodo está bueno o no: dan lecturas muy elevadas, como dice el colega, casi no hay diferencia entre polarización directa o reversa, etc.. El UNI-T tiene una posición para probar diodos, el LG no y, si no lo pongo en escala fija, el autorango se vuelve loco tratando de adivinar donde posicionarse.

Hasta la próxima...


----------



## R-Mario

Entonces lo que dices lo dices por mera experiencia, hamm yo pense que habia algo mas asi como con mas explicacion tecnica del motivo.  Wueno al menos eso entendi, es que soy medio duro del coco


----------



## tiago

Ok. era mera curiosidad ya que estas cosas se miden en la función de diodo.
Yo, modelos autoescala, tengo un UNI T 61E y me pasa mas o menos lo que dice Ajna cunado uso autoescala de Ohm.


Saludos.


----------



## invesel

Hola a todos, me dirijo a vosotros a ver si me pueden decir si existe un equivalente del integrado SN74198, me han comentado que ya no lo fabrican.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Chico3001

74LS198, 74ALS198, 74HC198 y muchas otras... segun la aplicacion que tengas...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola invesel

Probablemente un reemplazo directo para el SN74198 no exista.

Pero existen varios que se asemejan; sin embargo es mejor buscar en el otro sentido. Esto es, buscar los que hay en tu localidad y luego buscar las hojas de datos por aquí: [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/

O bien, buscar en ese mismo enlace por  *Description*. Por ejemplo buscar por: *Universal Shift Register*.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Scooter

Busca de otra familia primero, osea L, S, LS, HC, HCT, F y si no hay de ninguna en ninguna tienda ya te puedes liar a cambiar por uno parecido.
Internet es muy grande, seguro que hay.


----------



## invesel

Gracias a todos.


----------



## mustapha

Gente necesito saber si puedo reemplazar este transistor :

B1344  -  PNP DARLING 100V 8A







Por este:

B778  -  PNP 120V/10A






Es un aiwa Nsx-s555, queda en standby.. no responde... quitando el conector del Hold si prende.. hasta ahora eso es todo lo que se.. estoy esperando multimetro para comprobar voltajes (eramos tan pobres)

y bueno, quiero ir viendo cuanto podria costar reemplazar transistores y componentes del amplificador (en caso de estar ahi la falla), ya que al equipo lo compre roto, soy estudiante de electricidad y quisiera tener la alegria de revivirlo.

Saludos ...


----------



## juliangp

Tip142 y Tip147, mejor todavia van a andar


----------



## mustapha

Interesante respuesta, seguire investigando.

Gracias


----------



## kartonnx

Hola saludos a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y estoy encantado de estar aquí, me gustaría participar y ayudar en lo que pueda. 

Tengo un problema con el componente  smd de la foto, que indica 470 con una ralla encima, no es un diodo porque tendría la ralla a una lado, tengo dos en la placa uno me indica abierto y otro una resistencia de 4,7 ohmios, pero no entiendo esta nomenclatura para esa medida de ohmios ¿en todo caso serian 47 ohmios no?, bueno si alguien me puede ayudar y decirme donde puedo obtener la información de este componente lo agradecería, saludos.


----------



## juanma2468

No estoy del todo seguro pero puede llegar a ser un inductor de 47uHy.


----------



## kartonnx

no tiene pinta de inductor, además tiene una resistencia de 4.7 ohmios.


----------



## juanma2468

Quisas, la rolla de arriba indica que debes dividir por 10 el valor, o sea 470, significa 47 y ningun cero luego, al dividir por 10 da los 4,7 ohms, pero no estoy del todo seguro.


----------



## Daniel.more

hola,en que equipo esta ese componente montado?,alomejor alguien tiene alguno en el taller,o casa y no lo sabe,y podría medirlo,o simplemente pudiese tener el esquema,por cierto de que isla canaria eres?


----------



## ALBEAZZA

Hola gente de este foro! Les comento que tengo un amplificador de los `70 marca Cabasse PAS20T, transistorizado de 20 W por canal. La configuración de potencia es cuasi complementaria, y lleva 2 transistores que se denominan 60817, no tienen ningun dato mas y hasta el momento no he podido encontrarlo en ningún manual ni en internet.  
Alguien del foro me puede ayudar? Gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos son Franceses y me acuerdo que traian disipador doble , o sea los TO3 quedaban en "sandwich" 

Me parece que eran algo similar al 2N3055 , fué hace muuuuucho que lo arreglé


----------



## ALBEAZZA

Hola, exacta tu descripción, efectivamente son NPN. Claro que al no encontrar los datos de ese transistor se me hace medio difícil el reemplazo, es medio a prueba y error. Crees que el 3055 o similar pueden funcionar bien en su reemplazo?
Gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , el 3055 le va , pero asegurate que sean auténticos , armate de paciencia y leete éste post : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/

Saludos !


----------



## ALBEAZZA

Que bárbaro, no sabía que tambien truchaban transistores!! Buscaré algo de marca en comercios serios, y espero conseguir encapsulado TO3. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda1


----------



## DOSMETROS

Rodar tiene de los buenos y caros  . . .  pero te evitás mala sangre

http://www.rodaronline.com/

Saludos !


----------



## R-Mario

A mi me parece que si es un inductor, tiene resistencia porque dentro es un rollo de cable y ha de ser de 47uH, y esta en serie con una resistencia de 110K, y creo que si es un inductor


----------



## juanma2468

Pues para mi es un inductor, estoy de acuerdo con Ajna, si resistencia seguro no es, y que el valor resistivo halla dado 4,7 no significa que sea una resistencia, dado que los inductores tambien tienen una resistencia asociada a su bobinado, fue casualidad que el valor diera 4,7 dando a parecer que fuera una resistencia.


----------



## eleccortez

puede ser el valor de este capacitor MKT de 0,033mf ?? 
subo una imagen del aspecto fisico del capacitor . en su cuerpo esta escrito m33j100 .


----------



## R-Mario

eleccortez dijo:


> puede ser el valor de este capacitor MKT de 0,033mf ??
> subo una imagen del aspecto fisico del capacitor . en su cuerpo esta escrito m33j100 .


 
Lo tuyo es pregunta o es respuesta!

Para mi que el codigo es 100 osea 100pF, aunque tambien e visto que los etiquetan asi y resulta ser de 100nF osea 0.1uF que es muy comun


----------



## eleccortez

es una pregunta para conocer realmente su valor .


----------



## R-Mario

Para estar seguro de su valor usa un capacimetro, aunque yo estoy 99% seguro que es un cap de poliester de 100nF a 63V


----------



## lanix1

Buen día a todos los del foro.

Hoy me mandaron a reparar un controlador de motores de montacargas curtis. este tiene la etapa de potencia dañada, vienen los FET's NE22 IR515 y los NE22 IR513, no encuentro nada de información sobre ellos. alguien tiene algún remplazo se los agradecería mucho.


----------



## Tacatomon

Mira acá: http://bit.ly/19cD45P

Si coincide el encapsulado de la hoja de datos con los que tu tienes, conviene remplazarlos por el IRF540.

Saludos!

PS: No aparece nada para el "IR515".


----------



## Tacatomon

Normalmente la Tolerancia, en este caso "J" va después del valor. "100" indicaría el voltaje y "m33" el valor.

Vamos a jugar a las adivinanzas. Para mi, 0.33uF.







Saludos al foro!


----------



## ljcarballo

Buenas noches, necesito remplazar este  transistor: 7136A-1 por otro similar pero no encuentro nada, si alguien me puede echar una mano. Un saludo


----------



## tbobreak

lo que encontre  es que e sun regulñador de voltaje a 3.6 v,    quizas puedas  usar algun otro regulador ,  o un diodo zener,  depende de la aplicacion


----------



## ljcarballo

tbobreak dijo:


> lo que encontre  es que e sun regulñador de voltaje a 3.6 v,    quizas puedas  usar algun otro regulador ,  o un diodo zener,  depende de la aplicacion



¿Podrías mandarme la hoja técnica, para ver lo que se puede hacer?.





tbobreak dijo:


> lo que encontre  es que e sun regulñador de voltaje a 3.6 v,    quizas puedas  usar algun otro regulador ,  o un diodo zener,  depende de la aplicacion



Ya tengo todo, he conseguido la ficha técnica, ahora voy a ver si lo encuentro encapsulado en TO-92.Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## ljcarballo

Estoy intentando sustituir un componente smd de un parrot, que viene a la entrado del circuito, tiene una ralla a un lado como un diodo y lo que pone es "GEM 69", es una proteccion pero no encuentro ninguna informacion; las medidas son 7 por 6 mm.


----------



## eleccortez

Tacatomon dijo:


> Normalmente la Tolerancia, en este caso "J" va después del valor. "100" indicaría el voltaje y "m33" el valor.
> 
> Vamos a jugar a las adivinanzas. Para mi, 0.33uF.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ieRgrMT.gif
> 
> Saludos al foro!



si era 0,33mf Tacatomon


----------



## Troglodita

ljcarballo dijo:


> Estoy intentando sustituir un componente smd de un parrot, que viene a la entrado del circuito, tiene una ralla a un lado como un diodo y lo que pone es "GEM 69", es una proteccion pero no encuentro ninguna informacion; las medidas son 7 por 6 mm.


Posiblemente sea un diodo, que muchos aparatos llevan en paralelo a la entrada para que si se conecta la batería al revés la corriente circule por el diodo, o en serie para que si se conecta la batería al revés no circule corriente. ¿Sin esa pieza el aparato funciona?.


----------



## ljcarballo

Envio dos fotografias para que se pueda ver que es.


ljcarballo dijo:


> Estoy intentando sustituir un componente smd de un parrot, que viene a la entrado del circuito, tiene una ralla a un lado como un diodo y lo que pone es "GEM 69", es una proteccion pero no encuentro ninguna informacion; las medidas son 7 por 6 mm.


----------



## zopilote

Información alto relevante si usas a Mr google.

Lee la pagina seis.


----------



## ljcarballo

No he probado si funciona sin pieza, pero imagino que si lo puenteo funcione.
He estado mirando el PDF en la pagina seis y es lo que buscaba, voy a ver si encuentro el sustituto, gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## Nilfred

El diodo que esta en paralelo con la entrada, vuela el fusible si lo puenteas


----------



## victor6298

ljcarballo dijo:


> No he probado si funciona sin pieza, pero imagino que si lo puenteo funcione.
> He estado mirando el PDF en la pagina seis y es lo que buscaba, voy a ver si encuentro el sustituto, gracias por las respuestas.


si lo puenteas estas poniendo en corto la entrada si quieres probar el equipo solamente quitalo y !!!!!!!!!%%%%··""""·$··muchooo cuidado con invertir la polaridad de la alimentación ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡5%%%%···""221!!!!si el problema es el diodo, va a funcionar,cuando me consigo estos casos según sea la situación hago una de tres :
1-le pongo un IN4007 
2- le pongo un led así me sirve también como indicador de que he invertido la polaridad de la alimentación


----------



## trifoncar

Hola,

no estoy muy seguro sobre la idoneidad de este foro para ubicar este hilo, aunque al final me ha parecido el más adecuado.

Como resultado parcial de mis desmontajes he  obtenido cinco componentes de los que desconozco su naturaleza. He buscado por internet sin lograr resultados.

¿Alguien puede aclararme de que tipo de componentes se trata?

He añadido una regla para que se pueda tener una idea de su tamaño. He asignado una letra a cada componente para diferenciarlos claramente. El componente "A" tiene cinco patas (una de elllas no se logra ver claramente).

Muchas gracias

Un saludo


----------



## fdesergio

A y B filtros sintonizados SAW, se usan en v y radio
C   Condensador electrolitico viejisimooooo
D  Filtro de poliester de 4700pF
E  Puedes ser un condesador axial de pequeño valor, tambien podria ser una bobina e igual un diodo zener, tendrias que medirlo y deacuerdo a la lectura determinar, pero me inclino por el primero, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## trifoncar

fdesergio dijo:
			
		

> A y B filtros sintonizados SAW, se usan en v y radio
> C   Condensador electrolitico viejisimooooo
> D  Filtro de poliester de 4700pF
> E  Puedes ser un condesador axial de pequeño valor, tambien podria ser una bobina e igual un diodo zener, tendrias que medirlo y deacuerdo a la lectura determinar, pero me inclino por el primero, chauuuuuuuuuuuu




He podido comprobar C, D y E.

Efectivamente C es un condensador de 6,8 uF, D entrega 4.700 pF y E ha marcado 0 pF, 397 mV en un sentido y 0 mV en el contrario.

Muchas gracias, Fdesergio

Un saludo


----------



## ljcarballo

Esta en serie con el positivo, y se quemo al arrancar el coche con un arrancador.
Me parece buena idea la de poner un IN4007 así por lo menos no tengo problemas con la polaridad.


----------



## ljcarballo

Necesitaría un sustituto para este regulador de tensión, que es de 3,6 voltios de salida, lo que tengo yo es un HT7136A y no lo encuentro por aquí. El encapsulado es TO-92. De 3,3 si lo he encontrado pero no me sirve


----------



## lanix1

con el IRF540N trabajo muy bien, incluso, cambie los dos por este y jalo muy bien, vienen configurados algo asi como un par darlington.


----------



## Tacatomon

Se agradece el Feedback. Que bien que haya funcionado a la perfección. Enhorabuena.

Saludos compatriota!


----------



## pedroreyes14

Buenos Días Amigos Del Foro Tengo Una Pregunta Para Muchos De Ustedes, Estoy Reparando Un Poder Amplificador Que Usa Transistores Tipo TO3 NPN Y PNP Usa Dos De Cada Uno Por Canal, El Numero De Serie Es Mj11015 Y Mj11016 He Buscado Los Reemplazos Pero Ha Sido Nulo La Búsqueda, Quisiera Saber Si Hay Un Transistor No Importa Que Sea De Otro Tipo Pero Que Funcione Y Tenga Las Especificaciones Muy Parecidas O Mejores Para Poner A Funcionar El Amplificador, En La Pagina De Datasheet Dice Que Es De 120v 30 Amp Y 200w Igual Si Necesitan Mas Datos Coloquen El Código En Google Y Ahí Les Sale, Yo No Se Mucho De Esto Porque He Aprendido Con La Practica Y Leyendo Por Internet, Aun Me Falta Muchísimo, Pero Quiero Aprender, Pero Necesito Revivir Mi Amplificador, Espero Que Me Puedan Ayudar, Gracias.


----------



## nasaserna

mj11015 y mj11016 , esos transistores tipo darlington.. 
te recomendaría un caso ECG2350 y ecg2349, o NTE2350 NTE2350 originales
sirven los mj11017 y mj11018, mejor los mj11021 y mj11022


----------



## robermgs

Hola a todos resulta que mi ordenador de vez en cuando se apaga brucamente y despues se vuelve a encender solo a los 2 segundos entonces ayer me puse a revisar los condensadores y vi un condensador de la placa base estaba torcido y estaba como desoldado, me dispuse a desoldarlo para comprobarlo que estaba bien y al sacarlo se le salio una patilla muy facil estaba como medio suelta ahora la cuestion es que no lo encuentro en ningun lado ese mismo condensador. En otras placas tengo condensadores pero de 16v y 1000 mf me podriais decir alguna tienda online que no sea muy cara donde vendan este condensador o decirme algun equivalente que me vaya bien? he googleao y he encontrao una pagina china donde son los mismos que el que se me a roto pero vale 23dolares y en ebay no lo hay espero vuestras respuestas un saludo y muchas gracias 

El condensador en cuestion es este: 





http://s2.subirimagenes.com/imagen/8702514sin-ttulo.png

FP5K
99Ak
271
16


----------



## Mostdistortion

Te referís a esto?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-pcs-of-16...292?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c5aca76c

El capacitor que buscás es de 16V y 270uF, por la imagen que mostraste no sé si es superficial o no.
Igual no encontré superficiales en ebay, espero que ése te sirva.

Podés buscar más escribiendo "capacitor 270uF 16V" también podés agregar en la búsqueda "solid" o "motherboard"

Otra cosa, revisá todos los capacitores de esos porque esos no se "abren" como los electrolíticos normales, entonces ante exceso de calor se desarman por abajo. Y ya que dije exceso de calor, ése es el principal motivo de que los electrolíticos se _rompan_, revisá la ventilación de tu placa madre.

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8

el susodicho es este....??





capacitor de polimetro solido 270µ 16 volts 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polymer_capacitor

http://www.pridmore.com/datasheets/ELF.pdf
fijate en alguno de estos proveedores, no se de donde eres
http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## Mostdistortion

solaris8 dijo:
			
		

> URL="http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores"]http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores[/URL]



Che está genial la tablita!


----------



## fernandob

igual.............no te calentes, tampoco busques el mismo, con la misma forma, color y corte de pelo .

en esa mother seguro tenes lugar y lugar como para hacer una fiesta , asi que podes poner cualquiera de ese valor.

bueh....salvo que sea para alta frecuencia o algo asi, te diran los expertos, por que hoy dia hay cada uso raro.
no se que funcion cumple en esa placa.


----------



## Mostdistortion

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> igual.............no te calentes, tampoco busques el mismo, con la misma forma, color y corte de pelo .
> 
> en esa mother seguro tenes lugar y lugar como para hacer una fiesta , asi que podes poner cualquiera de ese valor.
> 
> bueh....salvo que sea para alta frecuencia o algo asi, te diran los expertos, por que hoy dia hay cada uso raro.
> no se que funcion cumple en esa placa.



Tiene que ser de bajo ESR sí o sí porque va a trabajar como filtro a alta frecuencia (no puede ser cualquier electrolítico "común y silvestre" )

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

bueno: bajo esr entonces , pero de el tamaño que encuentras, color y color de ojos .
asi que no creo que sea tan dificil encontrarlo .


----------



## R-Mario

Talves una alternativa seria usar capacitor de tantalio, naaa ya nomas opino porque leí 8 mensajes y era justo que hablara para decir algo


----------



## Tacatomon

Le sirve un electrolítico de ultra baja ESR. Cualquier otro, moriría en semanas. Por ejemplo, podrían ser los los de la Serie *HE *de Nichicon. Si encuentras otros similares a estos, adelante.

Los FP5K tienen como ventaja mayor durabilidad que cualquier otro eléctrolítico... Pero tengo mis dudas. Eso si, son más pequeños. http://bit.ly/188ns5x

Saludos al foro!


----------



## djstigma

amigos no logro consefuir el mismo en mi pais, me ofrecen este que sale 5 veces mas que uno normal y preciso varios no me van a pagar una reparacion con estos costos
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/HG/HGTG30N60A4D.pdf


----------



## mcrven

djstigma dijo:


> amigos no logro consefuir el mismo en mi pais, me ofrecen este que sale 5 veces mas que uno normal y preciso varios *no me van a pagar una reparacion con estos costos*
> http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/HG/HGTG30N60A4D.pdf



¿De qué te preocupas entonces?

Si no piensan pagarte el valor de la reparación, pues... devuélveles el aparato y fuera dolor de cabeza.


----------



## shukoy

buenos dias, me han traido al taller un multimedia emtec, lleva una fuente de alimentacion externa, con salida de 12v la cual funciona perfectamhente, al desmontar este aparato (no encuentro esquema) me encontrado un integrado que pone wpm 9435 en la parte superior y en la inferior pone 0949, con 4 patilas de entrada y 4 de salia, en las 4 de entrada entran 12 v pero en las de salida no sale nada, he buscado este integrado y no encuentro nada de informacion sobre el, alguien lo conoce me podeis decir si es compatible con otro?
saludos Jesus. ...


----------



## R-Mario

shukoy dijo:


> buenos dias, me han traido al taller un multimedia emtec, lleva una fuente de alimentacion externa, con salida de 12v la cual funciona perfectamhente, al desmontar este aparato (no encuentro esquema) me encontrado un integrado que pone wpm 9435 en la parte superior y en la inferior pone 0949, con 4 patilas de entrada y 4 de salia, en las 4 de entrada entran 12 v pero en las de salida no sale nada, he buscado este integrado y no encuentro nada de informacion sobre el, alguien lo conoce me podeis decir si es compatible con otro?
> saludos Jesus. ...



Mejor pon una foto

Eso es un mosfet P

http://www.skywilltek.com/WebEditor/UploadFile/WPM9435-8_TR.pdf


----------



## dantonio

shukoy dijo:


> buenos dias, me han traido al taller un multimedia emtec, lleva una fuente de alimentacion externa, con salida de 12v la cual funciona perfectamhente, al desmontar este aparato (no encuentro esquema) me encontrado un integrado que pone wpm 9435 en la parte superior y en la inferior pone 0949, con 4 patilas de entrada y 4 de salia, en las 4 de entrada entran 12 v pero en las de salida no sale nada, he buscado este integrado y no encuentro nada de informacion sobre el, alguien lo conoce me podeis decir si es compatible con otro?
> saludos Jesus. ...


Subo la hoja de datos del componente.
Saludos.


----------



## shukoy

Ok muchísimas gracias esta tarde subo una foto. Y donde podria conseguir este mosfet. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Listado de proveedores


----------



## shukoy

buenas tardes, y muchisimas gracias, por cierto he intentado subir fotos desde el pc pero no me deja me sale que ponga una direccion wep para suabirlas, subo esta que encontrè por internet por casualidad


----------



## DOSMETROS

Otro datashiit :

*FDS9435A* - Fairchild Semiconductor


----------



## mcrven

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Otro *datashiit* :
> 
> *FDS9435A* - Fairchild Semiconductor



Ajá... Cambiaste la hoja de datos por m....a de datos.

Te sale automoderación...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo pongo específicamente así cuando noto que no le dan importancia a la hoja de datos  

Debería automoderarme como un millardo de veces 

Saludos che !


----------



## shukoy

Porr que en el original me pone wpm y en el ultimo datashit. Pone fds? Son iguales?  Segun los data uno pone 25v y el otro 30


----------



## R-Mario

Porque el WPM es de una empresa china o algo asi, y el FDS es de una empresa gringa "estados unidos", fairchild. Yo compraria el FDS


----------



## shukoy

ok. ya he encargado el fds, muchisimas gracias a todos por buestra ayuda. 
Unsaludo


----------



## mcrven

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo pongo específicamente así cuando noto que no le dan importancia a la hoja de datos
> 
> Debería automoderarme como un millardo de veces
> 
> Saludos che !



Bueno... Tampoco te lo tomes a pecho, dosme...

Saludos:


----------



## vitotb

Hola a todos, no estoy seguro si este es el lugar adecuado para colocar mi pregunta (lo mismo es otro apartado del foro) si es asi pido disculpas por adelantado.

Mi problema es, dispongo de una cantidad importante de compoentes (adjunto la lista) los cuales soy incapaz, por mas que lo he intentado, de encontrar sus DataSheet, si alguna persona que conozca o haya utilizado estos puede Ayudarme a localizar los dataSheet, le estaria totalmente agradecido.

PH ON946 m 8950
PH ON895 m 8940
PH ON823 m 9005
PH ON622 m 8947
PH ON4377 m 9003
PH ON957
PH 948 ON 958
PH ON946 m 9004
PH RBDX77 m 8945
XDC 617
C64010 PH97
XN10 CX78K 

como pueden ver la mayoria son de Philips, 

Un cordial saludo y mil gracias a todos.


----------



## R-Mario

Los ultimos 4 digitos son la fecha de fabricacion, por lo que no uses ese numero para buscarlos (8940) Año 1989 semana 40.

PH RBDX77 m 8945 este es un transistor viejo

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/106146.pdf


----------



## FailSafe

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Otro datashiit :
> 
> *FDS9435A* - Fairchild Semiconductor



Toma, más info:


----------



## Tinamon

Hola amigos, tengo un pequeño problema, el caso es que tenia  una tarjeta firewire de pinacle que la quite del pc por que deje de usarla y la guarde en un cajón, y el otro día la puse y no va, me puse a mirarla con detenimiento y le falta un componente, pude encontrar por Internet fotos de la misma tarjeta para intentar ver que tipo de componente es pero nada no hay manera de ver los números si alguien tiene una y me lo dice pues estaría agradecido de por vida.
hay os paso una foto de mi tarjeta, los dos puntos de soldadura con el signo + y - es el hueco que dejo el componente extraviado

https://www.dropbox.com/s/31g1tdt8jm4jqn9/2013-11-30 00.16.03.jpg


y adjunta esta la foto de la tarjeta completa con todos los componentes,me falta esa bola plateada pequeña que no se que es, si pudiera encontrarlo compro uno y lo sueldo.

muchas gracias por todo. 

si el mensaje no va aqui moverlo donde mejor este


----------



## ByAxel

Hola.
Es un condensador electrolítico de montaje superficial, solo falta ver el valor en uF ya que el voltaje se puede obviar...


----------



## Tinamon

muchas gracias por tu respuesta, a ver si hay suerte y alguien tiene una y me lo chiva


----------



## fdesergio

Es un condensador de 47uF a 50V,mira la foto, podes colocar uno de los normales, chauuuuuu


----------



## Tinamon

gracias
ya os dire si funciona


----------



## Mostdistortion

fdesergio dijo:


> Es un condensador de 47uF a 50V,mira la foto, podes colocar uno de los normales, chauuuuuu



Ponele uno de bajo ESR, no cualquier común y silvestre de por ahí  eso va a trabajar a altas frecuencias.

Saludos.


----------



## maginaink

Hola se me ha quemado un circuito integrado de mi placa base de mi portatil
la referencia  o numeracion del circuito integrado es 4804B despues tiene unos simbolos y abajo tiene otros numeros y letras pero me falta la letra primera es ?81K
Ver el archivo adjunto 102295
He encontrado en Ebay circuitos con la primera numeración igual pero la de abajo varia y no encuentro ninguna que acabe en ?81K
Ver el archivo adjunto 102293
¿Da igual la numeración de abajo o tiene que ser todo exacto???
Gracias de antemano


----------



## rich69g

hola foreros, alguien puede echarme una mano con este conector? necesito uno y no tengo ni idea de como se llama para asi buscarlo. un saludo


----------



## jamesoro

hermano esos conectores lo vi en maquinas traidas desde francia y españa, yo creo que debes buscar por esos lares, de todas formas si encuentro algo te digo


----------



## oOSephirothOo

Buenos días a todos.

Necesito cambiar el componente 20DmL pero no lo encuentro por ningún lado.

Os suena? 

Adjunto foto.


----------



## Fogonazo

Intenta buscarlo por aquí, hay varios catálogos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/


----------



## chclau

Tendrias que decir el nombre del equipo, quizá alguien tiene el esquema y por el número de referencia saber de qué se trata


----------



## oOSephirothOo

Antes de nada agradeceros a los dos por la rápida respuesta.

He mirado en todos los catálogos que me indicas Fogonazo y según he visto en esos catálogos para integrados de 6 pines los 3 primeros dígitos es el código SMD y los dos restantes el nº de lote.

Pues bien solo he encontrado el código 20D (con el 2 negado) en la parte de integrados de 5 patas.
Viendo que en el circuito la primera pata y la siguiente están conectadas a masa me serviría el de 5 patas?

Quizás es una estupidez lo que acabo de escribir pero me parece increíble que no exista referencia alguna...

PD: El equipo es una consola china.

Este es el modelo: www.paniate.it/scheda_articolo.asp?ID_Articolo=6597&Tipologia1=&Tipologia2=&Tipologia3=0


----------



## pablo01

hola, necesito el un integrado equivalente o que cumpla la misma función que este el an5020 es un amplificador de señales infrarrojas.


----------



## R-Mario

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AN5020-Inte...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item5d375bc79b

Mejor compralo, aunque algo caro


----------



## pablo01

hola Ajna, gracias por responder,
es que sólo necesito dos, para unas pruebas no se cuanto salga traerlo. Preferiría comprarlo  en una tienda local acá en lima-peru, el problema es que no lo encuentro.


----------



## homes77

Es un condensador un poco raro, mas que todo antiguo y no se interpretarlo correctamente, asi que solicito ayuda a todos, muchas gracias, mi interpretacion es un condensador doble, de 10kpicos y electrolitico...pero no se si estoy equivocado y no puedo interpretar bien el resto de serigrafiado, muchisimas gracias!Un saludo!


os dejaria una imagen,pero necesito al menos 5 mensajes anteriores



la serigrafia es exactamente esto: 41.075.20/10k, el condensador es de color amarillo,actualmente algo mugriento, presenta varias fisuras en su envolvente, dan la impresion de haberse secado la envolvente y en un extremo tiene una pata que parece positivo en el otro dos patillas con una ralla negra, me pregunto tambien si es un condensador con toma de corriente intermedia


Espero haber publicado en el sitio adecuado...de no ser asi os presento mis disculpas ...


----------



## maton00

sube fotos, o enlaces de uno que se parezca, antes se acostumbraba a utilizar capacitores dobles o hasta triples se les envasaban en una lata y se empotraban en los gabinetes junto con valvulas de vacio y demas chunches.
Por lo que dices puede ser de 10uF
Se parece a alguno de estos?


----------



## homes77

www.subirimagenes.net/i/131229064131676767.jpg










Nota del Moderador :
*¿Cómo subo imagenes, archivos y demas?*


----------



## maton00

Santa madre... le has medido continuidad?
Puede ser un capacitor la pata de en medio no me cuadra, podria ser un pata para fijación o algo así.
En esas epocas se acostumbraba a hacer algo así (derivaciones raras) con potenciometros para realces de frecuencia o tono 
Electroliticos de ese tamaño, material y de esas épocas seguro no
Puedes subir el diagrama o la ubicación de semejante artefacto de donde lo sacaste?
Ahí esta:


----------



## solaris8

deberia ser un capacitor, de papel, o poliester....pero esta rarito


----------



## homes77

Si...ciertamente es curioso, lo saque de una radio a valvulas, en concreto un una telefunken adagio u 1836, he marcado con un circulo la zona del esquema donde esta situacio y como bien dices esta en el potenciometro del tono, mil gracias de verdad, la radio es una maravilla, con su famoso ojo magico!









www.subirimagenes.net/i/131229075325952156.png


por cierto no hay continuidad entre ninguna de sus patillas
Muchas gracias

2ª Nota del Moderador :
*¿Cómo subo imagenes, archivos y demas?* 


.


----------



## maton00

Son capacitores de 10nF la pata de en medio es una especie de jaula de faraday, son para diminuir ruidos, o interferencias, fijate que estan conectados a la grillas de la 12AV6 (un triodo de alta ganancia) que funciona como control de tono, que por ahí puede ser sensible al susodicho "hum" usa capacitores de poliester de unos 630 volts, aisla sus patitas y fijalo (con una cinta o pegamento suave) a alguna parte metalica del gabinete, ojo no lo pongas muy cerca de cables con AC, por minima que sea la corriente que lleve, puede inducir ruido, (obviamente proporcional) y cuida que las conexiones no sean muy largas.
Solo colocalo como marca en el esquema el cuadrito punteado vendría siendo esa "jaula" 
Saludos


----------



## homes77

maton00 dijo:


> Son capacitores de 10nF la pata de en medio es una especie de jaula de faraday, son para diminuir ruidos, o interferencias, fijate que estan conectados a la grillas de la 12AV6 (un triodo de alta ganancia) que funciona como control de tono, que por ahí puede ser sensible al susodicho "hum" usa capacitores de poliester de unos 630 volts, aisla sus patitas y fijalo (con una cinta o pegamento suave) a alguna parte metalica del gabinete, ojo no lo pongas muy cerca de cables con AC, por minima que sea la corriente que lleve, puede inducir ruido, (obviamente proporcional) y cuida que las conexiones no sean muy largas.
> Solo colocalo como marca en el esquema el cuadrito punteado vendría siendo esa "jaula"
> Saludos





Muchisimas gracias, muy clara la explicacion y de gran valor, Un saludo!


----------



## franm7001

hola, estimados amigos 
por favor les pido ayuda a despejar algunas dudas. 
resulta que estoy reparando una ECU de lpg automotor esta no enciende y no hay comunicación con la PC . revisando ya descubrí la falla 
en una resistencia rajada que tiene 6 franjas de color " medido con multimetro marca 5 ohm"
en un aparente regulador de voltaje de 5v de 5 patas "4276V50"

les pido por favor que me proporcionen , que valor es esa resistencia??
el regulador de 5 patas lo puedo sustituir por un 7805 ¿trabaja igual ?

les agradecería enormemente si me pudieran ayudar en este tema.

les adjunto algunas imágenes de dichos componentes.


----------



## ManuelB

Buenas tardes a todos
Mando una foto de unos componentes para ver si me podéis decir qué son.
He puesto un espejo para poder ver la parte trasera.
Gracias anticipadas
Un saludo y feliz Año Nuevo 2014


----------



## Scooter

Los redondos dos puentes rectificadores


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches.

Los componentes circulares de cuatro patas, coincido con scooter, son Puentes Rectificadores.

El Componente rectangular negro de cinco Pines tiene toda la pinta de ser un Filtro de Onda de Superficie (SAW) utilizado en la FI de los televisores.

El otro componente rectangular negro que hay a la izquierda de la foto  parece una resistencia PTC. 

El componente circular metálico puede ser un potenciómetro pero no estoy nada seguro. 

Sal U2


----------



## ManuelB

Muchísimas gracias Scooter y miguelus por vuestra rápida y precisa respuesta .

Un saludo


----------



## Scooter

Si en google pones_ "loquesea"_ datasheet te sorprenderías de lo que puedes llegar a aprender


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos del foro.
Resulta que tengo unos circuitos SLA5096 los cuales no los he podido poner en funcionamiento  ya que he mirado el datasheet pero no está clara  la descripción de los pines.
Alguien me puede ayudar a identificar los pines


----------



## DOSMETROS

Visto así de frente , la pata de la izquierda es la 1 y la de la derecha es la última.

Saludos !


----------



## cmontoya

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Visto así de frente , la pata de la izquierda es la 1 y la de la derecha es la última.
> 
> Saludos !



Hola
El problema se inicia en el datasheet  ya que dan un circuito equivalente  pero la distribucion de pines no.......(int-out-etc)


----------



## NUBELUNGO

Buen dia, podrian compartirme cual seria el reemplazo directo del IGBT G30N60, estoy reparando una UPS de 3kva y esta lleva como swtch de alta velocidad, dos de estos en paralelo, aqui en nicaragua no los e conseguido y  un amigo me facilito el IRGP35B60PD. pero este miro que lleva un diodo a manera de damper, quiero saber si estos me sirben como reemplazo por que ya en la empressa tienen una semana de tener esta UPS y quiero salir de ella lo antes posible. ...


----------



## TIORIV

Hola Amigos del foro,Soy Marcelo,ya me e presentado en la sección de presentación,
les escribo porque tengo una duda sobre un componente,e comprado un gimbal,(estabilizador electrónico de cámara gopro marca Zenmuse) y tuve el inconveniente que se me golpeo uno de los dos motores brushless que trae,y se quebró un componente SMD de tres patas,el cual no se de que componente se trata,es smd tiene tres patas y tiene solamente un numero impreso 1328,haber si uds.que están mas actualizados que yo con estos componentes,me pueden dar una mano.

Gracias ...


----------



## tiago

@TIORIV sube una foto a ver que formato tiene.

Saludos.


----------



## TIORIV

Gracias Tiago!! Pero *h*e intentado subir una foto y no me deja porq*ue* soy nuevo en el foro, creo q*ue* cuando mande más de 5 mensajes ya me va a dejar


----------



## DOSMETROS

TIORIV dijo:


> *h*e intentado subir una foto y no me deja


 
¿*Cómo subo* imagenes, *archivos* y demas?


----------



## TIORIV

Ahora si pude Gracias a la ayuda del moderador,ahí subí la foto,espero que alguien reconozca este componente,
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Ratmayor

TIORIV dijo:


> Ahora si pude Gracias a la ayuda del moderador,ahí subí la foto,espero que alguien reconozca este componente,
> desde ya muchas gracias


Eso es un sensor de efecto Hall


----------



## R-Mario

TIORIV dijo:


> Ahora si pude Gracias a la ayuda del moderador,ahí subí la foto,espero que alguien reconozca este componente,
> desde ya muchas gracias



Dudo que lo encuentres nuevo, creo que seria mas conveniente buscar en cd-roms y discos duros alguno


----------



## DOSMETROS

O algún ventilador ¿no?


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O algún ventilador ¿no?



si algunos cooler traen y los motores de videos tambien hay


----------



## TIORIV

Muchas Gracias Muchachos!!!! voy a buscar en algún CD ROM o cooler,después les cuento como me fue


----------



## kini

Buenos dias soy novato en el foro, pero ya tengo cierta experiencia con los aparatos electronicos, el caso es que tengo un inversor de corriente de 12V DC a 220V AC, y resulta que de un calenton se le han embromado unos transistores, el caso es que no los encuentro, yo querria saver si hubiera algun equivalente. El transistor es un KIA20N50H, el caso es que por lo que e visto en el inversor, este integrado actua como un sumador por que junta una fase de 130V y otra de 130V, para sacar de esa manera 220V, por favor necesito ayuda, gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece que si lo venden :

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=KIA20N50H


----------



## kini

Que va. En alibaba ya lo he estado *B*uscando y no hay manera.


----------



## el-rey-julien

kini dijo:


> Que va. En alibaba ya lo he estado *B*uscando y no hay manera.



5 piezas la orden minima 
http://www.alibaba.com/countrysearch/CN/kia20n50h.html


----------



## kini

Jolin en alibaba no se puede comprar, no lo consigo puff madremia


----------



## zopilote

El KIA20N50H es un mosfet que esta formando un puente para modular 220v, el mas comercial son los IRFP460, que lo encuentras de seguro.


----------



## juan rivero

Buenas, quería saber si puedo reemplazar dicho STR-G por el numero 6653, aquí no hay y me dice que igual puedo colocar, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Y si publicas los datadheet´s como para opinar ?


----------



## patatilla

Que estoy buscando un mosfet de mayor intensidad que el IRF840 y resto al menos con similares características y que sea corriente.

Llevo unos días mirando y cuando voy a comprarlo no lo tienen. Lo quiero para un puente en H para 340 volts.


----------



## Fogonazo

Busca en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tablas-transistores-triac-s-scr-s-106438/


----------



## zopilote

Para el empaque TO220  del irf840, el de mayor corriente es el IRF740, FTP10N40, FTP10N60.
 Si nesecitas mas de 10A tendras que usar otros empaques.


----------



## patatilla

ZOPILOTE. Me da igual el encapsulado. Te diré que hasta he mirado uno con el mismo encapsulado del MG50J2YS50, que naturalmente para variar, no tenían en tienda.

La intensidad sería unos 40 amperios, claro que los fabricantes lo miden a 25º por lo que al final tendrá que ser de 60 amp.

IRF740 algo mas caro que el 840, ofrece 2 volts mas que el 840. Lo que menos me gusta es que sea 400Vds. Un poco justito por el tema de la fiabilidad.

Los FTP Buscando ya de primeras te digo que desconocidos en tiendas.

No me importa el encapsulado.

Fogonazo, respecto a https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tablas-transistores-triac-s-scr-s-106438/ , no vale ninguno por tensión, lo máximo 250 volts y por intensidad, como máximo 0.5A.


----------



## smora92

hola buenas tardes, tengo un switch marca lutron, de momento a otro se quemo cuando lo desarme para ver que tenia, encontre un varistor totalmente calcinado e irreconocible quisiera saber que varistor puedo colocarle para que funcione, este trabaja a 120 v una imagen para que vean. 

un saludo desde colombia















 ...

disculpen el varistor va al lado del cable con la etiqueta red ahi donde dice MOV1


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si trabaja a 120 V ponele de 150 V

Huele a que lo conectaron a 220 V


----------



## smora92

gracias por la respuesta pero pero necesito una referencia para comprarlo ya que de varistores no poseo conocimiento, lo que si te puedo asegurar es que no fue conectado a  a 220. saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://www.rodaronline.com/buscar?view=&keywords=varistoreshttp://www.rodaronline.com/productos/ver/4113/10K130


----------



## djstigma

hola colegas, tengo este fet en corto total es un kia65n06 aca en mi pais no existe. 
me ofrecen 2 reemplazos que son los siguientes
RFP70N06 y irfz48n. yo me inclino mas por el primero. 
necesito una respuesta sertera en lo posible
el fet es de un parlante amplificado que funciona a 12v y tiene un elevador de voltaje como las potencias de automovil
y mueve un 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 si mal no recuerdo. muchas gracias

PD: dejo los datashet de los 3


----------



## DOSMETROS

El 65N06 es de 150 W , el IRFZ48N es de solo 130 W


----------



## djstigma

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El 65N06 es de 150 W , el IRFZ48N es de solo 130 W



como andas 2m  entonces me quedo con el RFP70N06 ? este es de 150w y el que me parece mas adecuado


----------



## blanko001

Hola. Si me piden decidir también me decidiría por el 70N06. También la RDS(on) se mantiene muy parecida 16mΩ y 14mΩ


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sip y tiene una baja capacidad de gate , solo que si no leí mal era para unos ampercitos menos , pero yo lo probaría


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

En que lo vas a usar?? Por que para esa tensión ahorrate dolores de cabeza innecesarios; los Mosfets son bastante inestables a tensiones altas como las que mencionas y suelen tener disparos erroneos por corrientes parasitas entre gate y source, a lo cual es mejor el uso de IGBT's los cuales tienen un amplio rango de corriente de operación. Es por eso que fabricantes de UPS y Variadores de frecuencia no usan mosfets.

Saludos


----------



## patatilla

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> En que lo vas a usar?? Por que para esa tensión ahorrate dolores de cabeza innecesarios; los Mosfets son bastante inestables a tensiones altas como las que mencionas y suelen tener disparos erroneos por corrientes parasitas entre gate y source, a lo cual es mejor el uso de IGBT's los cuales tienen un amplio rango de corriente de operación. Es por eso que fabricantes de UPS y Variadores de frecuencia no usan mosfets.
> 
> Saludos


Lo quiero para un SAI sin trafo de salida, aunque peligra el proyecto por las baterías.

La tensión estaría entre los 180 voltios y los 310, dependiendo del diseño. Lo que pasa es que quiero curarme en salud y los quiero bien resistentes. El precio influye poco respecto al total del proyecto.

 ¿Mosfets son bastante inestables a tensiones altas? Pues no lo sabía. ¿Y si la puerta está conectada a una red de una impedancia, pongamos de 1KΩ?

Los IGBT´S también los he estado mirando pero no me convence la alta Vds en saturación. Los mosfets si no te pasas de potencia disipan menos y trabajando con poca carga ganan de sobra a los IGBT. Los Mosfets además pueden trabajar a una frecuencia todavía mayor, por el tema del filtrado.

Y otra, nunca he diseñado nada con IGBT´S.

Y que conste que he mirado varios:

1m1MB03D120.pdf
1MB08-120.pdf
1MB10-120.pdf
1MB20-060.pdf
1MB20D-060.pdf
2DI30Z-100.pdf
FGL60N100BNTD.pdf
GT15Q101.pdf
GT15Q102.pdf
GT20D101.pdf
GT25Q101.pdf
GT25Q102.pdf
GT40T101.pdf
GT50J102.pdf
gt60M104.pdf
GT60M303.pdf
HGTG12N60A4D.pdf
HGTG27N120BN.pdf
HGTG30N60B3D.pdf
HGTG30N60C3.pdf
irfk2d450.pdf
MG15n2yk1
MG25Q2Y40.pdf
MG50J2YS50.pdf
NGTB15N120LWG

Y solo he puesto los que puedo comprar aquí.


----------



## Nilfred

Podes poner un MOSFET en paralelo con un IGBT y tenes lo mejor de los 2 mundos 
Edit: Otro link interesante


----------



## lanix1

Buen día. Ando buscando algún remplazo efectivo, para el MOSFET 2SJ340. el encapsulado no importa ya que la tarjeta soporta encapsulados mas grandes, por ejemplo el T0-220.

De antemano gracias.

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/sanyo/ds_pdf_e/2SJ340.pdf


----------



## achapapo

En que Tipo de Circuito piensas Usarlo?


----------



## el-rey-julien

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/sitio-buscar-reemplazos-transistores-linea-71684/


el equivalente es el 2SJ280

ver aqui http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=2SJ340


----------



## lanix1

excelente, muchas gracias por el dato. no encontraba el 2sj340 pero el 2sj280 si hay. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## pizcolq

Esta placa se alimenta por una lipo de 3.7v, por un descuido la he conectado directamente al cargador de baterias, le ha debido meter un sobrevoltaje y el resultado es que esta muerta. Aparentemente todo esta normal excepto el componente que señalo, sin duda se ha quemado. Lleva impreso en su superficie "123Q" pero ni idea de lo que es. Cualquier ayuda para identificar este componente y donde conseguirlo seria muy de agradecer.


----------



## Fogonazo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/


----------



## pizcolq

Gracias por contestar. Pues resulta que lo que se ha dañado no es ese transistor, sino un regulador de tension etiquetado como 65z5 (se ve en la parte de  abajo de la foto) y que corresponde con el codigo LM6206N3-3.0,  pero no hay forma de encontrar donde se vende ¿sabeis donde se prodria adquirir?


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

ya intentaste buscarlo en una casa de electronica o en internet?

intenta reemplazarlo por uno "normal" parece ser de 3v, no?


----------



## DOSMETROS

3.3V a                                                             250mA


----------



## pizcolq

Exacto, 3,3v 250mA. He mirado en dos tiendas de electrónica de mi ciudad y nada. Supongo que no les interesa pedirlo, total para vender uno... en internet tampoco he conseguido encontrarlo, aunque no me manejo mucho con estas cosas ni conozco muchas tiendas online. Y es que siempre me pasa lo mismo, localizo el componente pero no se donde comprarlo. Si me pusieses echar una mano seria muy de agradecer. No puedo poner el link del componente porque no tengo suficientes mensajes pero con poner LM6206N3-3.0 en google sale casi el primero el datasheet.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ld1117s33ctr 

ld1117v33 

ld1117v33 (az1117)

Lm7833


----------



## pizcolq

Gracias por la molestias, pero de los que pones creo que no me sirve ninguno. Disculpa pero se me olvidó decir que el encapsulado tiene que ser SOT-23 con dos patitas delante y una detras


----------



## DOSMETROS

A ver , le probás el LM7833 (que es facil y barato) soldado en el aire , si el aparato funciona , ya veremos que hacemos . . .


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

Los smd son dificiles de encontrar , no crees que puedas poner un encapsulado TO-220 o uno mas comercial? Digo solo para que pruebes normalmente por sobrecarga se mueren varios componentes


----------



## pizcolq

Os quedo superagradecido por vuestro interés. Aqui os dejo la foto del regulador. Es la placa controladora de un bicho volador, un cuadricoptero ultramini de tan solo 26 gramos. Esta queda encerrada en el chasis al milimetro, no cabe ni medio milimetro más, podria probar con un regulador de los que decis, pero nunca volar con el al menos de forma segura ya que aunque lo comsiguiese ubicar en otra parte añadiria más peso y cambiaria el centro de gravedad. Lástima que no pueda enseñaroslo porque lo entenderiais inmediatamente. Probaré con uno de los que decis para al menos ver si todo funciona, pero la solucion definitiva me temo que pasa por encontrar uno en el mismo encapsulado, no solo por tema de tamaño, sino de peso.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero probalo a ver si vale la pena el esfuerzo.

Luego podrias conseguir alguno de los reemplazos que te di en formato Sot-23 , y sinó te comprás tres 7830 , rompés uno para ver dónde tiene el silicio y entonces te dedicás a amolar el otro para reducirlo lo más posible


Ver el archivo adjunto 87013

Ver el archivo adjunto 103962

Ver el archivo adjunto 1539


----------



## pizcolq

No lo diras en serio  ....

He localizado uno de los que me decia DOSMETROS, el ld1117v33, lo he pedido, y ya de paso he echado a la cesta uno que creo que me podria servir para sustituir al original,a ver que me decis:

- aqui el datasheet del original LM6206-3.0 N3 (65Z5)
- aqui el datasheet del que he pedido MCP1700T-3302E/TT

¿me podria valer?

y hay otra cosa que me gustaria consultar porque me tiene un poco mosqueado y es el voltaje de salida del original. Mirando su datasheet veo que hay 4 versiones:

- LM6206-1.5---> Voltaje de salida 1.5v 
- LM6206-1.8---> Voltaje de salida 1.8v 
- LM6206-3.3---> Voltaje de salida 3.3v 
- LM6206-3.0---> Voltaje de salida 3.3v!!!  ¿no deberia 3.0v? Viendo la tabla de especificaciones del LM6206-3.0 en concreto me parece más que la salida sea a 3.0v, aunque la verdad, me faltan conocimientos para interpretar esos datos. ¿Que os parece? ¿cual es la diferencia entonces entre el 3.0 y el 3.3? no lo entiendo... a ver si me podeis hacer el favor de echarle un vistazo al datasheet y me decis


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , parece que es igual


----------



## patatilla

Nilfred dijo:


> Podes poner un MOSFET en paralelo con un IGBT y tenes lo mejor de los 2 mundos
> Edit: Otro link interesante



Me parece que tu sugerencia está por encima de mis conocimientos. Ya soy reticente a usar IGBT, como para montarlos en paralelo con un mosfet. Por no decir que en el PDF que me has indicado me plantean dudas en los cronogramas de excitación de estos semiconductores.

En intensidades no muy altas las pérdidas son inferiores a los IGBT. Respecto a los tiempos de adelanto o retraso de puertas todavía lo veo mas peliagudo. Y especialmente en impulsos cortos.


----------



## ber15

Buenas tardes a todos
Estoy buscando el reemplazo de mosfet 30f125 si alguien conoce  me pueden decir cual es 
Gracias de antemano
Saludos


----------



## dantonio

No se trata de un transistor Mosfet, sino de un IGBT
Debes buscar información del mismo por ese lado.
Saludos.


----------



## ber15

Gracias por responder y aclarar sobre el componente
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

ber15 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas tardes a todos
> Estoy buscando el reemplazo de mosfet 30f125 si alguien conoce  me pueden decir cual es
> Gracias de antemano
> Saludos



De que televisor es ???


----------



## ber15

Gracias por responder 
Es una tv plasma LG Mod-42pt250b-sa_


----------



## pamier

Hola les hago una consulta tengo un cargador/arrancador black and decker 2/10/30, se me quemaron 2 MOSFET IRF740 que ya consegui y cambie, pero tambien dos resistencias 6R8 smd que no consigo por ningun lado. se pueden reemplazar con resistencias comunes? gracias. saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes

pamier dijo:


> Hola les hago una consulta tengo un cargador/arrancador black and decker 2/10/30, se me quemaron 2 MOSFET IRF740 que ya conseguí y cambie, pero también dos resistencias 6R8 smd que no consigo por ningún lado. se pueden reemplazar con resistencias comunes? gracias. saludos.


Claro que se pueden reemplazar por resistores comunes, pero debes tener en cuenta la potencia para poner otras de la misma capacidad, y tratar de doblarlas en forma de U para que acomoden sin hacer contacto con otras partes del circuito.
Luego como protección, debes cubrirlas con algún tipo de cinta aislante o thermofit.


----------



## Tacatomon

Si. Por el valor que mencionas son de 6.8Ohms. Solo ten precaución a la hora de soldarlas.

Saludos.


----------



## pamier

Gracias por sus respuestas, les comento que solde las resistencias 6.8ohms pero cuando mido con el tester en modo diodo los MOSFET me da valores diferentes a los originales con las resistencias smd. que puede ser? gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes

pamier dijo:


> Gracias por sus respuestas, les comento que solde las resistencias 6.8ohms pero cuando mido con el tester en modo diodo los MOSFET me da valores diferentes a los originales con las resistencias smd. que puede ser? gracias.


Coloca la otra resistencia que falta y vuelve a medir.
Si los circuitos son simétricos deberías obtener los mismos valores en ambos lados.


----------



## oscareev

Hola a todos,

Tengo una duda sobre un elemento que se quemo es el integrado A12U, no he podido encontrar de que se trata para poder reemplazarlo, si alguien desea colaborarme le estare agradecido. Es el que parece un transistor pero de 5 pines.


----------



## Fogonazo

Busca en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/


----------



## oscareev

No encuentro en ninguno de los manuales.....

A12U.... Hummm ni idea que ci sera!


----------



## Fogonazo

Busca el datasheet del *S-1135A12-U5T1G* regulador integrado 300mA, 5 pines


----------



## zopilote

Exactamente un regulador de 1.2V,  en el libro solo buscas A12 la U parece la especificacion de corriente.


----------



## Daniel.more

hola colegas del foro,como me estoy haciendo viejo me estoy quedando sin neuronas....por lo que alguien me puede ayudar a averiguar que tipo de componente es este? yo pensé al verlo que es una bobina,pero el símbolo y la nomenclatura no me cuadran...SK34 Y UN VOLTAGE 40V    saludos.


PD: en la segunda foto hay otra que encontré en el mismo esquema es de un tv sansung.


----------



## Fogonazo

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/diodes/ds13006.pdf


----------



## Daniel.more

GRACIAS por responder...entonces esa referencia es del diodo que tiene en paralelo...y yo loco buscando bobinas con esa nomenclatura....  de todas formas no encuentro con ese símbolo ningún tipo de bobina. saludos





PD: aparte del gripazo que tengo,hoy tengo un día de los peores que recuerdo......


----------



## chclau

Por el tipo de prefijo buscaria un ferrite bead


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sería un ferrite bead metido en una pata del díodo entonces ?


----------



## Daniel.more

lo raro es que en el mismo esquema cuando se refiere a una bobina se refiere como los demás esquemas,por eso me quede perplejo cuando vi que lo que yo quite del circuito y sustituí por un puente creyendo una bobina de paso podría no serlo....(y no encuentro lo que quite era como un condensador smd un poco mas alargado y de color gris azulado)



chclau puede tener razón,porque acabo de ver dos esquemas mas abajo hay otro símbolo igual en paralelo a un circuito de regulación de 3.3v  a modo de supresor...gracias a todos prometo comentar como solucionare el problema...


----------



## swat_016

Que tal amigos, hace unos días compre un sensor hall pero no pregunte cual era la configuración de los pines. Así que trate de buscar en internet (google) y no encuentro la hoja de datos de este sensor hall, y quisiera saber si alguno sabe como puedo buscar su hoja de datos o de como identificar sus pines.

La matricula que tiene el sensor es:
         |   VF12    |
         |   90119  |
         |    913    |
         |    MEX   |

Saludos!!! ...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Que tal compañeros, alguien conocera algun reemplazo del Mosfet IRFS4615 ??? Es montaje superficial y estaba en un amplificador clase D, pero donde vivo no consigo el IRFS4615, alguna idea???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## zopilote

Tienes que importarlo, por que lo mas que puedes hacer es reemplazarlo por otro mosfet en TO220.


----------



## reyvilla

Hola compañeros en esta oportunidad les traigo una consulta con respecto a un display que compre hoy para evaluarlo y ver si me sirve para un proyecto se trata de un display de 6 segmento donde tiene una forma "+1." les dejo las imagenes, el problema que tengo es que requiero el datasheet y no lo consigo por ningun lado si alguien puede echarme una mano se los agradezco ya que me interesa mucho. Consta de 12 pines.


----------



## victor6298

reyvilla dijo:


> Hola compañeros en esta oportunidad les traigo una consulta con respecto a un display que compre hoy para evaluarlo y ver si me sirve para un proyecto se trata de un display de 6 segmento donde tiene una forma "+1." les dejo las imagenes, el problema que tengo es que requiero el datasheet y no lo consigo por ningun lado si alguien puede echarme una mano se los agradezco ya que me interesa mucho. Consta de 12 pines.



http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_88433906seg1.jpg

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_88433926seg2.jpg

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_88433936seg3.jpg

dos (2) recomendaciones 
1- el señor google es muy inteligente el sabe de todo y si le preguntas el suelta lo que tiene
2- en caso que el señor google no sepa.. hacer el mapa de un display es muy sencillo solo te armas de un tester analogico y no te llevara mas de 8 minutos saber si es anodo comun o catodo comun, y levantar los segmentos de cada uno en relacion a los pines,,, oye esto es solo a manera de info porque habran ocaciones en que no tendremos a mano una pc conectada a la red,, y despues de todo esto: aqui esta; cortesia del señor google


----------



## reyvilla

gracias hermano si consulte google no creas que al igual que tu pienso, solo que dentro de mis búsquedas y paginas de datasheet no logre localizarlo muchas gracias por la ayuda y estoy siempre igual a la orden para cualquier cosa por aca..saludosss


----------



## Sergesio

¿Alguien podría indicarme qué tipo de componentes son las "cajitas" azules de esta placa? Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Parecen capacitores de poliester.  

¿ Que tal una foto de mejor calidad y mas cercana a los componentes ?


----------



## orlamarilla

hola. son capacitores no polarizados


----------



## blanko001

Y yo también digo que son Capacitores... 
Que plaqueta es o que hace? Intenté consultar al respecto pero no hay info. VER


----------



## Tacatomon

Un taco a que son Condensadores MKP de Epcos.

http://bit.ly/1qwoRsC

Saludos al foro!


----------



## pdelt3

Tengo estos dos v-fets de canal N (2SK60) y canal P (2SJ18) con las siguientes características:

-Pd max  63w
-Vds 170v
-Vgs 30v
-Ig 500mA

Hoja de datos: http://www.datasheetarchive.com/dl/Scans-007/Scans-00145916.pdf






Necesito encontrar un reemplazo, tienen alguna idea de por donde empezar?


----------



## Mojado

Hola Foristas

     Me dieron como tarea de armar este circuito, pero resulta que el mismo posee en su esquema 2 transistores 1 de germanio y 1 de silicio ( 2SB324    2SC828    ) que no los puedo conseguir, con cuales los puedo reemplazar ?
muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si te hubieras tomado el *mínimo trabajo* de pasar ese texto por un traductor , hubieras encontrado la solución 

Ponele BC547 - TIP32

Saludos !


----------



## jmmoreno

Hola foreros, es la primera vez que hablo en este foro, perdonad si esta pregunta es muy básica, pero es que yo no entiendo de electrónica y me gustaría que me echarais una mano

Mirad, mi bateria de mi electroestimulador (si hay alguien de Inef sabrá de lo que hablo) se ha roto... cuando la he abierto he observado que constaba solo de 4 pilas 4,8v recargables, que están soldadas mediante la unión de varios segmentos.

Mi duda ha sido cuando he observado un conector que lleva en la parte de arriba conectando un polo negativo y otro positivo ¿Sabéis que componente es? 

Os adjunto fotos de ese componente y de un pack parecido para que os hagáis una idea.

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los packs de teléfonos inalámbricos llevan dos o tres módulos y algunos raros de 4 






https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...rC0AHJxoCgDQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=628


----------



## jmmoreno

Perdón si no me he expresado correctamente, quiero saber ¿Que componente electrónico es el que aparece en la primera y segunda imagen? o ¿no es nada relacionado con la electrónica? 
En la tercera foto correspondiente a la batería se puede ver este componente uniendo la pila 2 y 3.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las pilas vienen soldadas por puntos con una chapita , eso o es una chapita o es un fusible o termo fusible . . . nada de que preocuparse.

Te comento que las pilas de NiCd *NO* se pueden soldar con estaño , así que te conviene conseguir un pack de 4 (Figurita dificil) o comprate dos packs de 2 y los ponés en serie. O portapilas y 4 pilas sueltas .

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...Xh0QGMmoDoBQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=628 


Saludos !


----------



## blanko001

Creo que es un componente bimetálico o alguna protección. Creo que al sobrecalentar el pack de pilas debe activarse y abrir el circuito. Si es bimetálico al enfriarse nuevamente conduce. Si es un fusistor debe ser reemplazado porque a partir de cierta temperatura se abre y deja de conducir porque un elemento interno se rompe definitivamente.
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma

buenas noches a todos
ando buscando reemplazo de este amiguito poco comun STP80NF70
la hoja de datos se refiere a el como un STripFET™ II Power MOSFET N-channel 68 V, 0.0082 Ω, 98 A, TO-220
yo entiendo que ahi dice que tolera 98 amperes, pero no creo por su tamaño y las patas tan finitas
este trabaja en un controller conectado en paralelo con otros 9 mas
si alguien me puede dar un reemplazo estandar que se pueda conseguir estaria genial
y si alguien me aclara lo del amperage mejor porque no me convence
bueno muchas gracias gente

PD: dejo la hoja de datos http://www.st.com/web/en/resource/technical/document/datasheet/CD00276203.pdf ...


----------



## ingserisi

Buen día; busco ibgt para activar una bobina de ignición pero no son muy comerciales ya busque aquí en toluca y no lo tienen el que pedí es el isl9v5036  que teóricamente es el adecuado. Alguien me puede apoyar en decirme donde lo puedo conseguir o cual seria el remplazo recomendado gracias por su atención. ...


----------



## dantonio

Entre otros, podría funcionar bien según mi criterio el IRF3205S, presente éste 
por lo menos en comercios de electrónica en la Ciudad de Buenos Aires


----------



## solaris8

segun su data es especifico para ignicion...


----------



## djstigma

dantonio dijo:
			
		

> Entre otros, podría funcionar bien según mi criterio el IRF3205S, presente éste
> por lo menos en comercios de electrónica en la Ciudad de Buenos Aires



hola y gracias
muy posiblemente sea la mejor opcion, aqui en mi pais hay y sale 6 dolares la unidad
 ahi en argentina donde se puede conseguir y cual seria el costo ? muchas gracias


----------



## dantonio

Lo he visto publicado en http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/ (una empresa bien seria de aquí) 
comunica la existencia dentro de su stock, pero no los precios, dado que en estos momentos 
y desde hace un tiempo nuevamente ha recrudecido el proceso inflacionario en este país.
Saludos.


----------



## jsantos

Que tal ingserisi
de que marca de auto son, pudiera ser que de otra ecu obtengas el igbt


----------



## ingserisi

ok pero no sabes en cuales tiendas de electrónicas los consigo, o un proveedor a menudeo.


----------



## Fogonazo

ingserisi dijo:
			
		

> ok pero no sabes en cuales tiendas de electrónicas los consigo, o un proveedor a menudeo.



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#mexico


----------



## ingserisi

gracias JSANTOS  pero es solo material didáctico no es algún tipo de reparación. y trato de conseguirlo pero no lo tienen en existencia. en el edo mexico. me ofrecen uno de corcholata que es que me dicen que es de potencia, aunque yo lo que quiero es reducir con considerablemente el tamaña de componentes. por su atención gracias...................


----------



## djstigma

dantonio dijo:
			
		

> Lo he visto publicado en http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/ (una empresa bien seria de aquí)
> comunica la existencia dentro de su stock, pero no los precios, dado que en estos momentos
> y desde hace un tiempo nuevamente ha recrudecido el proceso inflacionario en este país.
> Saludos.



ok gracias amigo, busque y consegui en otra tienda de tu pais y ya mande comprar varios para probar si funciona. muchas gracias por todo


----------



## nakasaky

saludos a todos, mi pregunta es si alguien sabe cual es el remplazo de los mosfets APM4010N Y APM4015P
utilizados en una pantalla pioner que no consigo si alguen sabe los agradecere. ...


----------



## rhenxoff

Estimados compañeros,
Hace unos dias me llegó un diagrama de un generador de ultrafrecuencia para ahuyentar a perros y gatos. He intentado construirlo, pero hay un integrado que creo es muy viejo y no se consigue. Se trata del U4083B, fabricado por Atmel y Temico. Este integrado es un amplificador dual de bajo voltaje.
Podria alguno de ustedes indicarme si existe un reemplazo?
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Y por que no miras los temas sobre ahuyentador por ultrasonido que existen en el Foro ?


----------



## rhenxoff

Ya miré y no encontré nada. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

rhenxoff dijo:
			
		

> *Ya miré y no encontré nada*. Gracias.







*Repelente ultrasónico*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podés usar un TDA2822 , ojo que tiene las patas distintas


----------



## rhenxoff

Gracias, voy a intentar a reformar el circuito con este ic que me recomiendas.


----------



## Brunlab

Hola. 

Abro este tema para tratar sobre los diodos Varicap de bajo voltaje como puede ser el BB156
Ver el archivo adjunto 108605 que va desde 1 a 10 voltios con casi 18pF a 3.7pF respectivamente, del cual necesito recambio pero no encuentro donde comprarlo.

¿Alguien conoce algún varicap de similares capacitancias?

¿Donde podría comprarlos?

Gracias.


----------



## J2C

Brunlab

Tienes dos opciones:

1) Consultar la Tabla de Proveedores 

2) Intentar conseguir alguno similar en los viejos sintonizadores de tv analógica.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## boix

Por favor estoy buscando la equivalencia de un diodo  fj 939 lv ? alguien sabe cual es ?


----------



## jessevr9

Hola, quiero reparar una fuente ATX, la probé y note que los diodos del puente rectificador no sirven, es un Diodo RL257 de 1000v a 2.5a, en donde vivo no los venden  y me gustaría saber si existe un reemplazo de estos. ...


----------



## tiago

Solo tienes que acudir a las tiendas con las caracteristicas que has comentado y que te vendan un diodo acorde. Es un rectificador de uso universal para 2,5 A.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C

El mejor reemplazo es el 1N5408.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me regalaron transistores pero . . .    

Alguien los conoce ? :

Motorola
K61MEX
SU8300C --------> son TO3 NPN

TRW
386
U 8125 --------> también TO3 NPN

230
RCA
H U8247 --------> son TO3 PNP parecerían Darlington porque miden bastante distinto base colector que base emisor , y con díodo colector emisor


----------



## Ratmayor

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me regalaron transistores pero . . .
> 
> Alguien los conoce ? :
> 
> Motorola
> K61MEX
> SU8300C --------> son TO3 NPN
> 
> TRW
> 386
> U 8125 --------> también TO3 NPN
> 
> 230
> RCA
> H U8247 --------> son TO3 PNP parecerían Darlington porque miden bastante distinto base colector que base emisor , y con díodo colector emisor


 Ahora que recuerdo, me parece haber visto ese motorola en una fuente de PC de la época en que fogonazo presentaba el proyecto de la fabricación del sol...


----------



## javichu2

Buenos días y saludos al foro,

Mi placa ha perdido un componente y agradecería que me ayudárais a identificarlo. Es el que sale en la foto, marcado como L7 en la placa.


También hay otra cosa que me gustaría preguntaros y es que si conocéis qué significa 'bypass capacitor'.

Saludos y gracias.
Javier


----------



## vrainom

Es un inductor al parecer de 4,7 milihenrios.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Ver el archivo adjunto 109832

crees que esta imagen puede ayudar 

y mira arriba en la serigrafia que dice?

Después mira los numero sabes código de resistencia SMD?

es 472 o sea 4,7µH


----------



## mcrven

javichu2 dijo:


> Buenos días y saludos al foro,
> 
> Mi placa ha perdido un componente y agradecería que me ayudárais a identificarlo. Es el que sale en la foto, marcado como L7 en la placa.
> 
> 
> También hay otra cosa que me gustaría preguntaros y es que si conocéis qué significa 'bypass capacitor'.
> 
> Saludos y gracias.
> Javier



http://www.google.co.ve/url?sa=t&rc...-6FjapFtnfYF3Zg&bvm=bv.66330100,d.aWc&cad=rja

En el documento presente en ese enlace podrás enterarte de qué es el bypass-capacitor, capacitor de bypass o capacitor de desacoplo.


----------



## MatiasV

Creo q*UE* esta sección es la mas adecuada para mi duda.. Reciclando un estabilizador de computadora de esos viejos, esos que eran bastante grandes, quite sus componentes internos y me tome con este (imagen adjunta) y no logro saber que es, pienso que es un resistencia pero si me puede ayudar les agradecería Muchooo!!

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza

Efectivamente es un resistor de 22 ohms


----------



## Don Plaquetin

es un resistencia de 0,22 ohm 5 watts



			
				Daniel Meza dijo:
			
		

> Efectivamente es un resistor de 22 ohms



no creo  la de 22 no seria 22R como la de 2,2 es 2R2


----------



## Daniel Meza

SSTC dijo:
			
		

> es un resistencia de 0,22 ohm 5 watts
> 
> 
> 
> no creo  la de 22 no seria 22R como la de 2,2 es 2R2


Cierto  no vi que el 22 estaba después de la R


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Daniel Meza dijo:
			
		

> Cierto  no vi que el 22 estaba después de la R



NO esta bien 

Solo que yo tambien me equivoco, es normal son muchas pregunta jaja. Creo que era lo mismo con la K 

Saludos, que tengas un buen dia 

Atte *SSTC*


----------



## agustin1996

Estoy realizando un proyecto escolar, es un generador de hidrógeno por alta frecuencia (adjunto el circuito). Y el componente que hasta ahora no puede encontrar es un diodo ultrafast de alto voltaje, para que se den una idea tiene que andar con 530v y con pulsos de 11khz. La pregunta seria: ¿donde puedo encontrar uno? ¿en que aparato es común?. O conseguí un flayback "PHILIPS RU E17865" de televisor y por lo que entiendo este trae un diodo que me puede servir, pero no puedo encontrar el esquema de pines y si es que los pines del diodo están al aire. 

Adjunto info del generador de hidrógeno para los que les interese. Es algo muy interesante, ya que entran a dar vueltas teorías de tesla, sobre la energía cósmica, y los fotones. Muy interesante también para el que le guste lo conspirativo ya que el precursor en esto Staley Meyer falleció de una manera dudosa.

Desde ya muchas gracias.  Agustín. ...



aca va la img del circuito


----------



## ricbevi

agustin1996 dijo:
			
		

> Estoy realizando un proyecto escolar, es un generador de hidrógeno por alta frecuencia (adjunto el circuito). Y el componente que hasta ahora no puede encontrar es un diodo ultrafast de alto voltaje, para que se den una idea tiene que andar con 530v y con pulsos de 11khz. La pregunta seria: ¿donde puedo encontrar uno? ¿en que aparato es común?. O conseguí un flayback "PHILIPS RU E17865" de televisor y por lo que entiendo este trae un diodo que me puede servir, pero no puedo encontrar el esquema de pines y si es que los pines del diodo están al aire.
> 
> Adjunto info del generador de hidrógeno para los que les interese. Es algo muy interesante, ya que entran a dar vueltas teorías de tesla, sobre la energía cósmica, y los fotones. Muy interesante también para el que le guste lo conspirativo ya que el precursor en esto Staley Meyer falleció de una manera dudosa.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.  Agustín. ...
> 
> 
> 
> aca va la img del circuito



Hola...Un FR107 que es de 1A 1000V no te va? Trabaja en fuentes conmutadas de mucho mas que 11Khz.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , como lo conpañero agustin1996, nesecita de un diodo para suportar 530Voltios , entonses yo recomendo enplear 5 o 6 diodos "RF107" en serie y resistores de equalización en paralelo con els , donde ese resistor puede tener un valor de 100Kohmios X1/4 de Watt.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel  Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

FR107 es de *1000 V* , a Ricbevi se le cayó un cero 

Saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> FR107 es de *1000 V* , a Ricbevi se le cayó un cero
> 
> Saludos !


! Entonses un unico diodo sirve ! , incluso ese tipo es mui comun en fuentes conmutadas de ordenadores personales (PC).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Borch206

Hola, estoy intentando reparar un equipo de música, he detectado un corto a la salida del trafo de "alta frecuencia"(?) el amarillo de la fuente. Comprobando los elementos, he visto que un pequeño diodo está cruzado (tras desoldarlo)
Pone "9S  9ô" si lo miras con la línea del diodo por abajo... Si no leedlo al revés!
He buscado en internet y no veo nada....
Sabéis como encontrarlo??
Habrá más elementos defectuosos?
(Me tocará la lotería?)
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que te parece si ponés una foto y además decis marca y modelo ?


----------



## Borch206

Foto?? No tengo camara con macro...

Ver el archivo adjunto 110520Ver el archivo adjunto 110521

Esto es lo único que puedo sacar

Ver el archivo adjunto 110522

Iba ahí, en el centro de la imagen indica la ubicación, va tras un trafo...


----------



## Ironworker

Buenas, tengo un problemilla...je je.ç

Tengo en una placa un ACST475, en la hoja de características tengo que es un "AC power switch" y el símbolo es el de un triac. No le encuentro en ninguna tienda y yo tengo triacs BT138. Creo que me serviría no? y el patillaje es el mismo, como en el datacheet del ACST475 me pone que las patillas son "COM, OUT Y GATE" me imagino que son como las de cualquier triac "MAIN TERMINAL 1, MAIN TERMINAL 2 Y GATE". Os dejo los datasheets.

Ver el archivo adjunto 110523

Ver el archivo adjunto 110524

Gracias...


----------



## yosimiro

*Esto es lo único que puedo sacar*

Puedes... utiliza una lupa con la cámara.
Saludos.


----------



## jmth

Pero hombre, si se ve hasta un número con la cámara. Es de los grandotes, sólo hay que leer y buscar una datasheet. Igual se ha borrado un poco, no sería la primera vez que ocurre, prueba a contraluz, con reflejos, iluminandolo de un lado u otro. Podrías intentar determinar a qué tensión y corriente trabaja y buscarle un reemplazo. Con lo grande que es, fijo que es de potencia y no es crítico.

Si adivináis justo el modelo que es, me decís el número para la lotería, gracias.


----------



## Borch206

jmth dijo:
			
		

> Pero hombre, si se ve hasta un número con la cámara. Es de los grandotes, sólo hay que leer y buscar una datasheet. Igual se ha borrado un poco, no sería la primera vez que ocurre, prueba a contraluz, con reflejos, iluminandolo de un lado u otro. Podrías intentar determinar a qué tensión y corriente trabaja y buscarle un reemplazo. Con lo grande que es, fijo que es de potencia y no es crítico.
> 
> Si adivináis justo el modelo que es, me decís el número para la lotería, gracias.




Pone 9S 9ô (o al revés), pero no encuentro el datasheet...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponele un FR107


----------



## J2C

Fr302 ó mejor el UF5402, esa fuente no entrega mas 30V en el secundario.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juanma2468

Pues el ACST475 es un TRIAC pero especial, la diferencia con los demas es que puede manejar cargas que poseen un grado elevado de inductancia en serie con una resistencia baja (tipicamente motores AC), por lo que es capaz de soportar sobreelevaciones de tensión grandes (producto de la alta inductancia), cosa que los demas TRIACs como el BT138 no soportarian. Pero con probar con un BT138 no perdes nada, aunque no estoy seguro de que funcionen de igual forma.


----------



## Borch206

Ok, voy a ojear en el almacén de electronica haber si tengo alguno de los que me decís, muchas gracias.
X cierto... sabéis cual puede ser la razón?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate si no conseguis "Alternistores", y sinó armale una red al BT138 con una resistencia de 100 Ω en serie con 100 nF , conectados entre M1 y M2 . . . y rezá


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sobrecarga , cortocircuito , revisá o cambiá directamente el capacitor electrolítico que va inmediatamente después del díodo


----------



## Borch206

Ese me da ok, (1000 microfaradios) haber sí encuentro uno compatible y ya os contare...Ver el archivo adjunto 110540



Hay 1N4006... Los que me decís o no están o se acabaron hace tiempo... Esta sala no la toca nadie hace mucho...


----------



## J2C

Borch206

El 1N4006 si bien tiene alta tensión de pico inverso, es MUY LENTO.

 En una fuente SMPS/Switching no funcionan, debes colocar diodos *Fast Recovery* (FR302) ó *Ultra Fast Recovery* (1N5402), en ambos casos la terminación en "2" es para indicar un diodo de 100Vrrm. El usar con otra terminación hasta 7 indicara que son diodos que soportan mas tensión.

Y recomiendo diodos de 3 A, el de la foto pareciera ser de 2A.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Borch206

J2C dijo:
			
		

> Borch206
> 
> El 1N4006 si bien tiene alta tensión de pico inverso, es MUY LENTO.
> 
> En una fuente SMPS/Switching no funcionan, debes colocar diodos *Fast Recovery* (FR302) ó *Ultra Fast Recovery* (1N5402), en ambos casos la terminación en "2" es para indicar un diodo de 100Vrrm. El usar con otra terminación hasta 7 indicara que son diodos que soportan mas tensión.
> 
> Y recomiendo diodos de 3 A, el de la foto pareciera ser de 2A.
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-




Ok, gracias.
Entonces entiendo que el 1N-5404 me valdrá verdad? Es que ese si que lo tengo...Ver el archivo adjunto 110544



Y yo que pensaba que un diodo era eso, un diodo... Y resulta que hay que hacer un master en diodos para cambiar uno.. 
Me salva que soy eléctrico y no electrónico...
Gracias por echarme una mano.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummmmmm , el 1N5400 a 5408 es común , lento , no sirve

General Purpose Plastic Rectifier

Suponete que el díodo es como una válvula de retención  de agua o aire , si la aleta es lenta en cerrar , se vuelve algo del agua-aire para atrás , además de quemarse a si mismo te explotaría el tanque (capacitor electrolítico)


----------



## J2C

Borch206

Como te dice 2M cometí un ERROR garrafal, los 1N son diodos comunes, lentos.

En mi post #12 donde dice:


			
				J2C dijo:
			
		

> .... ó *Ultra Fast Recovery* (1N5402), en ....


 debería decir *Ultra Fast Recovery* (*UF*5402).

 Mil disculpas por tremendo error, pero por otra parte ya sabes como es físicamente el diodo y puede ser que en esa hermosísima cajonera tengas otros que SI sean Rápidos o Ultra Rápidos; es solo cuestión que comiences a mirar el contenido  .


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ver el archivo adjunto 110540 :babear:


----------



## J2C

Due Metri 

 Es que Borch206 esta en el País Vasco !!!!!.


 JuanKa.-


----------



## Borch206

J2C dijo:
			
		

> Due Metri
> 
> Es que Borch206 esta en el País Vasco !!!!!.
> 
> 
> JuanKa.-




Jajaja cerca de Bilbao eh??, gracias por la aclaración... Haber si hay, si no me acerco a la tienda y compro uno...
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esa cajonera me da envidia igual aunque esté en Transilvania llena de ajos y vampiros


----------



## autohdz

amigos quisiera saber si hay alguna equivalencia para un transistor de 8 patas tmg0365 es de una fuente para un I-LINK fta estoy batallando para encontrarlo gracias ...


----------



## autohdz

amigos quisiera saber si hay alguna equivalencia para un transistor de 8 patas tmg0365 es de una fuente para un I-LINK fta estoy batallando para encontrarlo gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con ocho patas, o es araña o un pulpo o un *circuito integrado* , no  un transistor


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con ocho patas, o es araña o un pulpo o un *circuito integrado* , no  un transistor


----------



## Ironworker

El ACST475 es para controlar un motor como bien dice juanma2468. Éste va en una placa dónde casi todos los componentes son SMD y no tengo casi espacio para hacer la red de la resistencia y el condensador. ¿Sabe alguien algún equivalente al ACST475? Por más que busco no encuentro nada.


----------



## capitanp

Che mira que feo transistor mosfet de 8 patas


----------



## eL1ct

Hola:
Creo que eso es un integrado para fuentes de alimentacion:
http://www.datasheet4u.com/pdf/731366/TitanMicro/TMG0365.html


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya te dije 





			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Fijate si no conseguis "Alternistores"


 
Q6016RH4


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si que hay Mosfets de 8 y de 6 patas  , pero yo ya había visto ésto :











Chip TMG0321/TMG0165/TMG0265/TMG0365 *es un PWM de alto rendimiento altamente integrado + MOSFET* combo de controlador de potencia de conmutación de línea. **Conveniente para los cargadores , adaptadores de energía de excitación de LED y otros tipos de conmutación de baja potencia de la fuente de alimentación* . Por paquete DIP8 sin disipador de calor adicional puede dar a la salida 0 ~ 36W de potencia . Estructura de circuito simple y de bajo costo. Con funciones perfectas de la protección , incluyendo tensión, baja tensión , exceso de temperatura , protección contra sobrecarga y cortocircuito. - Frecuencia fija la frecuencia de oscilación , pueden reducir EMI . Energía en espera baja, en modo de espera al entrar en modo de salto , en línea con el " Energy Star " Esperando a los estándares máquina de potencia.

Nuestros ingenieros tienen más de 10 años de experiencia en el diseño de la fuente de alimentación , podemos ofrecer un programa gratuito para las diferentes necesidades de los diferentes parámetros de los costos de acuerdo con el cliente , nuestra baja potencia de programa ( < 0,3 W ) , de bajo costo , de diez años de experiencia en el diseño programa de garantía de calidad es flexible y conveniente a través de una variedad de certificación para el uso de los clientes extranjeros a resolver el alto costo de IC , los altos costos de diseño , problemas de soporte técnico pobres. Si está interesado o un mayor apoyo técnico , por favor llame 134-3440-1340/QQ3633-79189
( Este artículo de mundo de la ingeniería electrónica : http://www.eeworld.com.cn/dygl/2011/1023/article_7808.html )



***Quizás pueda fijarse por ahí


----------



## Ironworker

En las tiendas que suelo comprar no tienen ningún modelo, me han pedido el ACST47S que es el original a USA. Perdón por poner un 5 en vez de una S. Seguiré investigando a ver que es lo que tienen por aquí.

Gracias.


----------



## ecotronico

hola a todos:

concuerdo con aquel diodo de recuperación rápida FR107, que maneja 1.0A.
solamente quería agregar que si es necesario más corriente, está el modelo FR207 o TF207, que maneja 2,0A.

para 3,0A está el modelo UF5408.
una vez lo utilicé para reemplazar un diodo volante, o antiparalelo, de un puente rectificador a tiristor.


----------



## Borch206

Pedido el UF5407, cuando me llegue y lo ponga os comento...
Un saludo


----------



## lanix1

Buen día

Tengo un problema, en una tarjeta me esta fallando un transistor FZT558TA, maneja de Emisor a Colector 349 VCD, mas abajo en el mismo circuito tengo unos MPSW92 que manejan 300 VCD como maximo y en esta aplicacion le estan dando de Emisor a Colector 65 VCD. 

La corrienta no supera los 100 mA para el FZT558TA, abra alguna manera de sustituir el FZT558TA por algun otro de venta comun, o sea, que tenga remplazo en el NTE que me pueda manejar ese voltaje.

O bien, si hay alguna manera de conectar o hacer un circuito, que pueda utilizar transistores que manejen menor VCE ya sea con 2 o mas transistores para manejar ese voltaje, ya que de salida el cabezal tiene unas placas magneticas que ocupan para oscilar y realizar el trabajo los 348 VCD.

Yo tambien sigo pensando, les agradeceria su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El transistor hace un trabajo lineal o de conmutación ?

Lo máximo para ese transistor son -400 V y lo estás usando a 349


----------



## lanix1

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> El transistor hace un trabajo lineal o de conmutación ?
> 
> Lo máximo para ese transistor son -400 V y lo estás usando a 349




Ok, -349 VCD y hace un trabajo de conmutacion a 30 MHZ, este transistor conmuta como maximo a 50 MHZ


----------



## Daniel Lopes

lanix1 dijo:
			
		

> Ok, -349 VCD y hace un trabajo de conmutacion a 30 MHZ, este transistor conmuta como maximo a 50 MHZ



?? Seguro que la frequencia de conmutación anda a 30Mhz ?? , no seria menos , quízaz 30Khz o mismo 300Khz , para mi 30Mhz es demasiado por ya sener haora RF y un transistor con FT de 50 Mhz NO anda a 30Mhz.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lanix1

Daniel Lopes dijo:
			
		

> ?? Seguro que la frequencia de conmutación anda a 30Mhz ?? , no seria menos , quízaz 30Khz o mismo 300Khz , para mi 30Mhz es demasiado por ya sener haora RF y un transistor con FT de 50 Mhz NO anda a 30Mhz.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.




Daniel

Este transistor es para Alta frecuencia de oscilacion. Es la salida para una impresora de cables. con este voltaje y corriente magnetiza unas placas que estan en la punta del cabezal, el chorro de tinta pasa muy rapido, asi que la señal de salida de la placa debe de ser muy rapida para poder modificar la posicion de la tinta con lo que se desea imprimir, por esto la frecuencia de trabajo de este transistor para esta tarjeta es de 30 MHZ.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Bueno desafortunadamente yo desconoço un possible reenplazo para ese transistor en questón , acaso la tensión de colector fuese un poco mas baja yo recomendaria un transistor tipo BF459 , porque su VCE es de 250Voltios (300 V maximos) y ese tiene una FT de 90Mhz. 
En todo caso dejo aca la hoja de datos del FZT558TA y quizaz algun otro conpañero mas experto  tenga alguna buena dica para postear aca.
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## lanix1

Buscando y Buscando

Al fin encontre la solución que afortunadamente si tenian en mi tienda de electronica. El remplazo para -350V es el NTE288H. Con una Ft de 200 MHz. que apenas alcanzo a cubrir las necesidades de la aplicacion.

Esta funcionando al 100%. Muchas gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## errefusa

alguien me puede dar informacion sobre el ne567


----------



## Don Plaquetin

errefusa dijo:


> alguien me puede dar informacion sobre el ne567



Esta lleno de información de un componente solo especifico para un uso 

NE567


----------



## juanma2468

Hola gente, me encuentro ordenando mis componentes y clasificandolos, pero tengo algunos diodos que no tienen inscripción alguna, quizas alguno de vista pueda sacar que sea algun tipo en particular, tal ves un diac o algo similar. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vas a tener que hacerte un medidor de zeners y empezar por ahí . . .


----------



## Don Plaquetin




----------



## juanma2468

Gracias por la respuesta, pero el que parece tener una inscripción, solo tiene la letra H que se ve en la foto, no tiene nada más escrito.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , para mi en la segunda foto ese diodo con tarja verde es un diodo Varicap , tercera y quarta foto lo diodo de vidrio con dos tarjas azur y lo otro tanbien de vidrio con una tarja rojo son diodos de Germanio.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , para mi en la segunda foto ese diodo con tarja verde es un diodo Varicap , tercera y quarta foto lo diodo de vidrio con dos tarjas azur y lo otro tanbien de vidrio con una tarja rojo son diodos de Germanio.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



lo mismo pensé  en un sintonizador de TV puede ser 

por lo otro puede que el de franja naranja sea de germanio  El azul lo saque de interne, pero personalmente no lo conozco 

saludos daniel



juanma2468 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, pero el que parece tener una inscripción, solo tiene la letra H que se ve en la foto, no tiene nada más escrito.



toda la serie 1N se escribe asi y ese es un *1N4148  *

​
Consejo de una persona como YO que desarma equipos desde que tengo 14 años. *"Siempre que saques un componente recuerda anotar de donde y a que etapa pertenece"*, es mas cómodo y provoca menos inconveniente a futuro.


----------



## mcrven

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , para mi en la segunda foto ese diodo con tarja verde es un diodo Varicap , tercera y quarta foto lo diodo de vidrio con dos tarjas azur y lo otro tanbien de vidrio con una tarja rojo son diodos de Germanio.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Según se ve en las fotos, coincido casi completamente con las observaciones de Daniel. Sin embargo, no hay como someter los dispositivos a chequeo. Para ello se requien algunos instrumentos y algo de destreza adquirida.

Sugiero una fuente variable en voltaje y corriente, con instrumentos de lectura simultáneos, tensión máxima de unos 50V y corriente que se pueda regular a unos 15 ~ 20 mA. De no ser posible se debería contar con un multímetro separado, en cuyo caso, se complicaría un poco el trabajo.

Para los diodos zener: 

Regular la corriente máxima de la fuente a 15 ~ 20 mA.

Fijar la tensión a "0" V.

Conectar el diodo a probar con el cátodo al positivo de la fuente y el ánodo al negativo.

Ir incrementando lentamente la tensión hasta ver que la corriente alcance el nivel prefijado ( 15 ~ 20 mA ). En ese momento se lee la tensión alcanzada y esa será Vz.

Si, alcanzado el punto máximo de tensión de la fuente, no se llega a establecer corriente alguna, lo más probable es que ese diodo no sea zener sino un diodo común, o que Vz es muy alto y la tensión de la fuente no alcanza ese nivel. En este caso se pondría aparte y se procederá a verificar con el siguiente procedimiento.

Diodos comunes:

Fijar la corriente máxima de la fuente alrededor de 50 mA.

Fijar la tensión a "0" V.

Conectar el dispositivo con el ánodo al positivo y el cátodo al negativo de la fuente (Exactamente al revés de un zener).

Ir incrementando lentamente la tensión hasta ver que la corriente alcance el nivel prefijado ( 50 mA ).

En ese punto leer la tensión de umbral del diodo y así se discriminará según sus características (Ge, Si, Shottky, etc.) Posiblemente se deba tomar la medida con un tensiómetro digital pues, estas tensiones son menores de 1V.

Espero haber sido claro, a la vez que les indico que se han publicado en la red diversos probadores para zener. Algunos hasta con PIC pero, a falta de pan, buenas son tortas.

Para los varicap no he practicado pruebas ni medidas. Cuando implemente el asunto lo compartiré. Eso sí, se deberá contar con un capacímetro como el propuesto en nuestro mismo foro: LCMeter.


Saludos y surte con eso:


----------



## victor6298

mcrven dijo:


> Según se ve en las fotos, coincido casi completamente con las observaciones de Daniel. Sin embargo, no hay como someter los dispositivos a chequeo. Para ello se requien algunos instrumentos y algo de destreza adquirida.
> 
> Sugiero una fuente variable en voltaje y corriente, con instrumentos de lectura simultáneos, tensión máxima de unos 50V y corriente que se pueda regular a unos 15 ~ 20 mA. De no ser posible se debería contar con un multímetro separado, en cuyo caso, se complicaría un poco el trabajo.
> 
> Para los diodos zener:
> 
> Regular la corriente máxima de la fuente a 15 ~ 20 mA.
> 
> Fijar la tensión a "0" V.
> 
> Conectar el diodo a probar con el cátodo al positivo de la fuente y el ánodo al negativo.
> 
> Ir incrementando lentamente la tensión hasta ver que la corriente alcance el nivel prefijado ( 15 ~ 20 mA ). En ese momento se lee la tensión alcanzada y esa será Vz.
> 
> Si, alcanzado el punto máximo de tensión de la fuente, no se llega a establecer corriente alguna, lo más probable es que ese diodo no sea zener sino un diodo común, o que Vz es muy alto y la tensión de la fuente no alcanza ese nivel. En este caso se pondría aparte y se procederá a verificar con el siguiente procedimiento.
> 
> Diodos comunes:
> 
> Fijar la corriente máxima de la fuente alrededor de 50 mA.
> 
> Fijar la tensión a "0" V.
> 
> Conectar el dispositivo con el ánodo al positivo y el cátodo al negativo de la fuente (Exactamente al revés de un zener).
> 
> Ir incrementando lentamente la tensión hasta ver que la corriente alcance el nivel prefijado ( 50 mA ).
> 
> En ese punto leer la tensión de umbral del diodo y así se discriminará según sus características (Ge, Si, Shottky, etc.) Posiblemente se deba tomar la medida con un tensiómetro digital pues, estas tensiones son menores de 1V.
> 
> Espero haber sido claro, a la vez que les indico que se han publicado en la red diversos probadores para zener. Algunos hasta con PIC pero, a falta de pan, buenas son tortas.
> 
> Para los varicap no he practicado pruebas ni medidas. Cuando implemente el asunto lo compartiré. Eso sí, se deberá contar con un capacímetro como el propuesto en nuestro mismo foro: LCMeter.
> 
> 
> Saludos y surte con eso:


los que sacastes del telefono de oficina algunos tienen franja azul otros otros son azules  y el indicador de la polaridad  negro ambos son zeners de 120 y 130 volt estos se consiguen muy comunmente en telefonos  de mesa siemens panasonic zte motorola y algunas otras marcas


----------



## Don Plaquetin

mcrven dijo:


> Para los varicap no he practicado pruebas ni medidas. Cuando implemente el asunto lo compartiré. Eso sí, se deberá contar con un capacímetro como el propuesto en nuestro mismo foro: LCMeter.



En SI todo diodo es un capacitor cuando se le es colocado en forma inversa en un circuito con tensión de corriente continua, cuando esto sucedo ambas armaduras la tipo *N* y *P* se separan creando una capacidad. Cuando mas tensión menor capacidad y cuando menos tensión mayor capacidad






YO lo aprendí de este vídeo.. Hace mucho cuando buscaba *varactor meter*... como podrás ver se hace con una pila y con el capacimetro del tester 

​


----------



## mcrven

SSTC dijo:


> En SI todo diodo es un capacitor cuando se le es colocado en forma inversa en un circuito con tensión de corriente continua, cuando esto sucedo ambas armaduras la tipo *N* y *P* se separan creando una capacidad. Cuando mas tensión menor capacidad y cuando menos tensión mayor capacidad
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icw8terKP-M
> 
> YO lo aprendí de este vídeo.. Hace mucho cuando buscaba *varactor meter*... como podrás ver se hace con una pila y con el capacimetro del tester
> 
> ​



Buen dato SSTC. Lo de alimentarlo con DC vía R ya estaba dilucidado. Solo me había frenado el acoplamiento al capacímetro para que la tensión Vcap no afectara la lectura. Así, con doble dispositivo, ya pude ver como.

El capacímetro ya lo tengo LCMeter y tengo fuente variable de 0 ~ 30V.

Deberé desarrollar algo para que sea fácil conectar los diodos y... a probar, que tampoco son demasiados los que tengo.

Gracias y saludos...


----------



## Borch206

J2C dijo:


> Borch206
> 
> Como te dice 2M cometí un ERROR garrafal, los 1N son diodos comunes, lentos.
> 
> En mi post #12 donde dice:
> debería decir *Ultra Fast Recovery* (*UF*5402).
> 
> Mil disculpas por tremendo error, pero por otra parte ya sabes como es físicamente el diodo y puede ser que en esa hermosísima cajonera tengas otros que SI sean Rápidos o Ultra Rápidos; es solo cuestión que comiences a mirar el contenido  .
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-




Por cierto hoy me ha llegado el diodo, un UF 5408 y lo he colocado y montado...
Una imagen vale más que...

Muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## mfi

Hola, alguien sabe que componente es este? Necesito alguno equivalente o algo, en internet no lo encuentro. 
Hay dos uno pone N20 s  (foto) y otro N20 x, cambia la ultima letra, cual es la diferencia? Los dos estan en corto...

 Saludos


----------



## papirrin

lo que logre investigar es que podria ser un protector de circuitos integrados 

mira:
http://www.weisd.com/test/GenericParts_WEISD_view.php?editid1=ICP-N25
y un equivalente del N25

http://www.weisd.com/store2/NTE15023E.pdf

y aca otro enlace

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-448414734-maa-set-de-6-protectores-ic-n10-n15-y-n20-2-de-cada-uno-_JM_



buscalo como ICP-N20


----------



## capitanp

Sip, son pequeños fusibles en encapsulado To-92 lo que queda dilucidar es el valor de fundido del mismo


----------



## mfi

Osea que si los puenteo debería funcionar, para hacer pruebas?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## papirrin

capitanp dijo:


> Sip, son pequeños fusibles en encapsulado To-92 lo que queda dilucidar es el valor de fundido del mismo



¿sabes como se conectan?
 ¿en serie como cualquier fusible?
¿se ponen en la alimentacion del circuito o en las salidas del circuito?
por lo que entiendo, si por ejemplo tengo un integrado y en sus salidas pongo una carga superior a lo que soporta, lo que revienta es el protector,¿ no?

o en tus palabras ¿cual seria la ventaja de ponerlos?

por cierto el N20 es de 800mA

p.d. preguntas abiertas a quien guste sacarme de dudas XD



Ya por fin encontre un circuito que lo usa y me puedo contestar yo mismo:



> ¿sabes como se conectan?
> ¿en serie como cualquier fusible?


si en serie



> ¿se ponen en la alimentacion del circuito o en las salidas del circuito?


en las salidas o en cualquier lado que quieras proteger es un fusible normal.



> por lo que entiendo, si por ejemplo tengo un integrado y en sus salidas pongo una carga superior a lo que soporta, lo que revienta es el protector,¿ no?


si pero conectalo en la salida en serie a la carga XD






mfi dijo:


> Osea que si los puenteo debería funcionar, para hacer pruebas?
> 
> Muchas gracias por la ayuda



si puedes puentear a riesgo que te carges al integrado  o cosa que estaba protegiendo.


----------



## mfi

pues mañana lo compruebo pero si son fusibles estan bien, porque pensaba que serian algun tipo de diodo o algo, de modo que al medir continuidad pitaba, explico lo que me pasó, resulta que estaba comprobando los voltajes de salida en un fuente de un laser disc, estos antigüos, y como estaban los terminales de salida muy juntos se me fue la puntera del multimetro y hice un corto entre una pata de 5v y gnd, ahora a buscar que reventó porque los fusibles parecen estar bien XD


----------



## osk_rin

Me regalaron estos led's no se de que tipo sean y que voltaje, corriente necesiten, alguno sabra si son led's luxeon, o algo similar?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

en la placa dice *Iluminando al planeta* que led potente 

Hola *Osk* mira el otro dia vi de esos en la ferretería, son de iluminación, son potentes  creo que eran de *12Volts* porque me parece que se alimentaban con los transformadores de dicroica  vas a tener que testear un poco pero hasta donde sé son casi igual solo que lo que vi tenian ceramica por la potencia que manejaba 

saludo y que suerte tienes con los que te conocen 

Atte *SSTC*


----------



## zopilote

Son led smd de la philips y por su tamaño son de 1W.


----------



## osk_rin

Muchas gracias,  por sus respuestas SSTC, Zopilote.
En efecto investigue y son led's Luxeon, de 3v, 350mA 80-90Lumenes precisamente en la pagina de philips como indico el compañero zopilote, ahora solo me falta hacer el driverde los cuales ya encontre los esquemas para montar.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

osk_rin dijo:


> Muchas gracias,  por sus respuestas SSTC, Zopilote.
> En efecto investigue y son led's Luxeon, de 3v, 350mA 80-90Lumenes precisamente en la pagina de philips como indico el compañero zopilote, ahora solo me falta hacer el driverde los cuales ya encontre los esquemas para montar.
> 
> Saludos.



puedes armarte algo como este, me refiero al tanto en control de brillo. 

RGB Color High Power LED


----------



## osk_rin

Un usuario de este foro ya habia publicado este aporte de su autoria, tambien lo tiene publicado en su blog. y este es el driver:





http://www.inventable.eu/2012/08/06/driver-para-leds-de-alta-potencia/


----------



## osk_rin

Ya arme en un protoboard el circuito driver tiene mas de 30min, y funciona perfecto, le estoy metiendo 5v, ahorita le pondre 12v y vere como se comporta, 
Mi camara no tiene bateria, mientras carga.. les debo fotos XD

Edit: Led's funcionando.


----------



## mcrven

osk_rin dijo:


> Edit: Led's funcionando.



Ver el archivo adjunto 111774



Me pareció ver tres LEDs, ¿Es que hay uno quemado?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

mcrven dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 111774
> 
> 
> 
> Me pareció ver tres LEDs, ¿Es que hay uno quemado?



me parece que el del medio, no sé si van en serie o en paralelo 

Saludos

Atte*SSTC*


----------



## osk_rin

Ah.. disculpen esque me regalaron modulos de 2 y 3 leds por pieza, en total me obsequiaron 8 modulitos 6 de tres les y 2 de dos led's, el detalle es que los habian retirado de una luminaria quemada, y de los 8 modulos que me obsequiaron solo funciono uno de 2 led's "el de la foto" y a otro modulo solo le funciona 1 led pero bueno alfin regalados, me sirven los lentes opticos de igual manera  preguntare si tienen mas led's que me regalen


----------



## Coolerman

Que tal colegas, tengo una placa madre la cual le conecté un adaptador externo y al alimentar con el molex de la fuente se apagó, error mió por apuro.

Muevo el swicht de la fuente de la pc en On y antes de encerder la placa con el botón del gabinete toco este componente marcado en rojo y calienta mucho (Q810), si se fijan el también viene el botón de encendido por la placa, es la que esta marcada en rojo, al ser una placa madre encontraré un remplazo de esta? aparentemente esta en corto.


----------



## chclau

Hola,

Puede ser un LM1117 de TI con encapsulado SOT-223
http://www.ti.com.cn/cn/lit/ds/symlink/lm1117-n.pdf


----------



## Coolerman

Gracias comprade por responder tan rápido, conste que busqué por LM1117 y no había encontrado.

Ahora un remplazo para este regulador? a que voltaje trabajaría?


----------



## Daniel Meza

Es un regulador variable, puedes hacer el intento con un LM317 en ese encapsulado que quizá sea más fácil de conseguir o bien busca en una página como newark y dale en los dispositivos semejantes, así quizá encuentres un sustituto. Pero antes, ¿estás seguro que se trata de ese?, quizá algo a lo que alimente esté en corto demandando demasiada corriente y haciendo que el LM1117 se caliente


----------



## HERNANBARRITTA

gente de la electronica necesito que me den una mano.. necesito un remplazo de un diodo MR2520l la verdad que no entiendo mucho del tema, las casas de electronica no me saben decir ...  dejo un link de una casa en Buenos Aires que pareciera es la mas completa... gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/indice.html y tiene para buscar equivalentes, cosa que no se hacer! 

desde ya muchas gracias por quien colabore con mi causA!

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pedilo como 

OVERVOLTAGE TRANSIENT SUPPRESSOR 24 – 32 VOLTS

http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag35.html

La ultima columna son las tesnsiones


----------



## HERNANBARRITTA

subo el archivo con las especificaciones tecnicas!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

1.5ke15
1.5ke16
1.5ke18


----------



## HERNANBARRITTA

cualquiera de esos 3 le va????

genio!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si cualquiera 

¿ Eso es de un estereo de coche no ?

Lo conectaron al revés , buscale además un fusible quemado


----------



## HERNANBARRITTA

No es la computadora de un fiesta!

Quemaron  el cosito este, los motores mabuchi de 12 volt.. Me recalento tuve que hacer el motor y el mecanico me la juego que en el armado algun cable puso en corto que me destuyo el auto..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos díodos son para evitar que lo conectes al revés . . . o a mayor tensión , vas a tener que buscar un díodo de montaje superficial quemado


----------



## HERNANBARRITTA

supuestamente el electicista hizo andar los motores del cierre con una caja que el tenia..... original andando.. ahora la del auto tenia esto quemado y salto una pista de la plaqueta despues se midio todo y estaba andando cuanto antes compro los diodos lo pongo a ver si la zafo


----------



## Contraband

Hola, no entiendo mucho de electrónica y quería saber como se llaman los componentes que están en la foto 1 y 2 que les adjunto mas abajo, pertenecían a un regulador de tensión de esos que se usan en computadoras de escritorio. Gracias!


----------



## Daniel Meza

En tu primera foto: las piecitas negras de tres terminales son transistores, el cilindro es un puente de diodos rectificador y la que sobra es un potenciómetro (resistencia variable), en la segunda foto se ve un transformador


----------



## kuroro16

Solo quiero agregar que, en la foto N°1 lo que tienes marcado como capacitor ceramico, no lo es, ese es un varistor.


----------



## Contraband

Ok, muchas gracias!!, ahora voy a tratar de ver para que sirven y que usos les puedo dar! jaja


----------



## Coolerman

Gracias Daniel, también me habían comentado eso, otro componente en corto y por ende calienta el regulador, ahora por donde empiezo? creo que voy a empezar en la zona del socket.
*
hasta que límite me permite el foro subir una imagen?* quisiera subir para poder recibir mas ayuda he intentar repararlo ya que aparentemente no es nada grave.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Empieza por la salida del regulador, busca los componentes a los que alimenta (será algo complejo seguir las pistas porque es un PCB multicapa) pero con un tester podrás seguir la pista en las caras exteriores.

Quitar el regulador no te mostrará nada más que quizá un número de componente impreso.

Sobre las imágenes, en <<adjuntar archivos y más/adjuntar archivo>> te muestra las limitaciones en cuanto a imágenes y archivos


----------



## Contraband

Ya prácticamente termine de desarmar la placa principal del equipo de musica, mi pregunta es ese componente plateado de la imagen 1 ¿es un capacitor? y en la imagen 2 se ve un componente con el nombre PT2314, leí que es un controlador de audio, ¿tiene sentido que lo saque? o tiene pocos usos?, Gracias!


PD: a Mexico le están robando el partido! jaja


----------



## nasaserna

Contraband dijo:


> Ya prácticamente termine de desarmar la placa principal del equipo de musica, mi pregunta es ese componente plateado de la imagen 1 ¿es un capacitor? y en la imagen 2 se ve un componente con el nombre PT2314, leí que es un controlador de audio, ¿tiene sentido que lo saque? o tiene pocos usos?, Gracias!
> 
> 
> PD: a Mexico le están robando el partido! jaja



No le veo mucho sentido el sacarlo del impreso a menos que lo necesites para reemplazar uno defectuoso en un equipo importante, y si tienes muchas funciones:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/35134/PTC/PT2314.html


----------



## galan26

Hola a todos.
Necesito que alguien me ayude y me diga que componentes son los que se ven en la foto.
Son los de color naranja.
Saludos y gracias por adelantado.


----------



## elgriego

Hola galan26,Tienen todo el aspecto de ser Inductores,Miden continuidad ?

Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio

Son choques de ferrita, llevan un alambre por dentro, se usan para las alimentaciones, chaoooo


----------



## galan26

elgriego dijo:


> Hola galan26,Tienen todo el aspecto de ser Inductores,Miden continuidad ?
> 
> Saludos.



Hola.
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Si, tienen continuidad. Además, en otra zona de la placa hay 14 en formato SMD conectados en paralelo.





fdesergio dijo:


> Son choques de ferrita, llevan un alambre por dentro, se usan para las alimentaciones, chaoooo



Hola.
Como he contestado a otro forero, en otra zona hay varios conectados en paralelo en formato SMD.
Entonces los podría tratar como bobinas?
Gracias.



El problema que tengo es que al llamarse "B", no se lo que son.
He mirado en varios sitios, pero en ninguno hace referencia a lo que puede ser.


----------



## fdesergio

Algunos los llaman bead core, la traduccion exacta no la conozco...chaoooo


----------



## el-rey-julien

es como dice fdsergio ,son alambres con una cuenca de ferrita y van en la fuente, o en las zonas donde hay tensión directa de la fuente


----------



## galan26

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas.
Entonces las podría medir como cualquier bobina en Henrios?
La duda me salta cuando en la misma placa hay otras bobinas que el fabricante las denomina "L" y a estas las llama "N".
Saludos


----------



## orlaes22

Hola Alguien conoce una alternativo al  o tiristor S6015L. Se lo agradeceria mucho! Porque me digieron que ya no se consigue mas ya es obseleto. Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## dantonio

Se trata de un SCR, puedes intentar sustituirlo por un NTE 5509; MCR16; 2N6404; TYN616, seguramente entre otros.


----------



## Contraband

nasaserna dijo:


> No le veo mucho sentido el sacarlo del impreso a menos que lo necesites para reemplazar uno defectuoso en un equipo importante, y si tienes muchas funciones:
> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/35134/PTC/PT2314.html



Intente sacarlo pero me resulto imposible, aparte de estar soldado estaba pegado a la placa y en el intento lo rompi!

¿alguno tiene idea de que tipo de pegamento puede ser este que usan en los capacitores (adjunto foto)?, Gracias


----------



## orlaes22

Hola dantonio. Muchas gracias por tu repuesta. Lamentablemente fui a una casa de Electronica y no consegui ninguno. Existe alguna posibilidad te remplazarlo con alguna resistencia diodos y retificador. O si me podes decir algun otro SCR que sea mas conocido. Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## sergiot

Lo mas parecido que se consigue fácil es el TIC126N, la letra "N" es el mas grande dentro de la línea 126.


----------



## Yetrox

orlaes22 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Alguien conoce una alternativo al o tiristor S6015L. Se lo agradeceria mucho! Porque me digieron que ya no se consigue mas ya es obseleto. Desde ya muchas gracias!


 
@orlaes22 El S6015L serie SCR 60=600V Serie 15L=15Amp, cualquiera que sea de 600V a 15Amperios te sirve El TYN640RG de 25Amp te sirve o el TYN616 de 16Amp, *OJO* que el TIC126N es de 12Amp, no se para que lo requieres pero si buscas un Reemplazo del S6015L necesitas uno de 15Amp o superior ojala que sea de 20Amp, uno bien comercial seria el BT152-600R que es de 600V a 15Amp.


----------



## opamp

Si se quemó!!, quizá necesites de mayores caracteristicas. Para que lo emples?


----------



## sergiot

Es verdad que es 12A, pero como opción comprable en cualquier lado no está mal, y además no creo que lo estén utilizando al tope de corriente, mas allá que su corriente de pico es mucho mas alta.

Como bien te detallaron, cualquiera que esté dentro de los 600V y 20A sirve, a menos que sea de esos especiales de alta velocidad que se utilizaban en fuentes switching e incluso en etapas de salida horizontal de tv, como el grundig alemán que estaba minado de tiristores.


----------



## ezeyo

Hola, no tengo ni idea sobre electrónica, pero necesito saber que tipo de capacitores son estos y  sus medidas en uF. Gracias!!
La leyenda parece ser SNC 022 600v


----------



## Chico3001

Tendras una foto mas clara? o puedes transcribir la nomenclatura impresa en los capacitores?

A ojo de buen cubero parecen ser de poliester de 0.27uF @ 600V pero no se aprecia bien


----------



## ezeyo

Esta es la unica mas clara que se puede ver esta muy borroso. La leyenda parece ser SIC o SNC 022 600v


----------



## Fogonazo

Parecen ser capacitores de poliester metalizado marca Mallory, bastante viejos, pero confiables. 
Y podrían ser de 220nF y 600V de aislación.


----------



## Broder

Hola, como se puede apreciar en las imágenes, el chip que tengo quemado tiene el número 720 en la parte de debajo, y el que he encontrado a la venta tiene el 610, y el 758, y no se si este número tiene que ver con la potencia o algo, va colocado en la entrada de alimentación de una placa, y supongo que tendrá que tener el mismo voltaje y amperaje, no entiendo de este tipo de chips, sabéis algo acerca de ellos?

Gracias,
Saludos cordiales


----------



## lincesur

Saludos
puede que sea esto
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/96478/ROHM/SP8K1.html
un saludo


----------



## Broder

Muchas gracias por la rápida respuesta, se ve que en este datasheet dice que tiene 30V y 5.0A, 
Y la referencia que aparece es SP8K1, no especifica nada acerca del resto de numeración,
¿será que todos los que comienzan por SP8K1(X X XXX) tienen la misma potencia?


----------



## ezeyo

Fogonazo creo que diste en la tecla, los saque de una tv muy vieja y habia muchisimos capacitores marca Mallory, por lo que es muy posible lo que decis. Una pregunta mas, cuantos uF son 220 nF hay alguna tabla o conversor que pueda utilizar? Y como saber si son uF o nF si no lo aclara? Gracias


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches.

220nF = .22µF

µF significa micro Faradio
nF significa nano Faradio
pF significa pico Faradio

µF = 10^-6 (10 elevado a la menos seis) Faradios
nF = 10^-9 (10 elevado a la menos  nueve) Faradios
pF = 10^-12 ( 10 elevado a la menos 12) Faradios


Sal U2


----------



## Yetrox

Broder dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por la rápida respuesta, se ve que en este datasheet dice que tiene 30V y 5.0A,
> Y la referencia que aparece es SP8K1, no especifica nada acerca del resto de numeración,
> ¿será que todos los que comienzan por SP8K1(X X XXX) tienen la misma potencia?


 
@Broder Si la serie SP8K1 es toda de 5 Amp disipación de 15W, el SP8K2 es de 6 Amp, el SP8K3 de 7 Amp y así sucesivamente, cada uno de estos su disipación depende según su corriente.


----------



## fdesergio

generalmente esos numeros al final son solo para control en la produccion, mira este doc donde esta el que necesitas, chaoooo


----------



## Broder

Exacto, el número del final tiene que ver con la fecha de producción, y la primera línea es la importante que es la que se refiere a las propiedades del chip.

Buen dato Yetrox ^_^

Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## juanma2468

ezeyo dijo:
			
		

> Esta es la unica mas clara que se puede ver esta muy borroso. La leyenda parece ser SIC o SNC 022 600v


Pues si dice 022 600V no serían 22nF en vez de 220nF? sólo es duda, porque sino no pondrían el cero adelante.


			
				ezeyo dijo:
			
		

> Y como saber si son uF o nF si no lo aclara?


Pues sabemos que son nF porque ese tipo de capacitores nunca superan, por lo general, a valores mayores de los nano faradios, y si fueran picos, lo aclararia, supongo.


----------



## koreano014

Hola compañeros estuve buscando información sobre el componente *UAF772* pero hasta el momento no he encontrado nada alguien sabe que es??? o tiene el datasheet??? o que sepa algún remplazo??? muchas gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## Yetrox

koreano014 dijo:
			
		

> Hola compañeros estuve buscando información sobre el componente *UAF772* pero hasta el momento no he encontrado nada alguien sabe que es??? o tiene el datasheet??? o que sepa algún remplazo??? muchas gracias por su tiempo.


 


@koreano014 Es un Operacional de 8 Pines el reemplazo es el TL082


----------



## koreano014

Muchas gracias amigo


----------



## Rodrigo728

Me encuentro con un gran problema se trata de que se quemo uno de los 4 transistores de mi radio control y quería saber si existe una forma de reemplazarlo ya que en mi ciudad no hay este tipo de transistor 

Cordiales saludos ...


----------



## El55delaguaracha

Rodrigo728 dijo:
			
		

> Me encuentro con un gran problema se trata de que se quemo uno de los 4 transistores de mi radio control y quería saber si existe una forma de reemplazarlo ya que en mi ciudad no hay este tipo de transistor
> 
> Cordiales saludos ...



hola rodrigo, mira según encontré en mi libro sale estos remplazo: NPN Silicio, MPS650...51, 2SD1055, 2SD1100, 2SD1227

 espero que aya sido de ayuda..

saludos cordiales


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos del foro
En estos días me regalaron como 30 circuitos entre PAL16L8B y PAL20R8A la cosa es que no sé qué son ni cómo utilizarlos o qué hacer con ellos  
Alguien tiene conocimientos de estos CI ?


----------



## Daniel Meza

Son arreglos de compuertas programables, muy útiles para hacer pequeños de/codificadores, pero necesitas del "programador" y saber algún lenguaje de descripción de hardware para usarlos


----------



## vigiler1

Hola:
Me han chamuscado un diodo SMD del circuito controlador de un HDD SATA Western Digital de 2Teras. Al parecer le alimentaron de forma incorrecta. El caso es que de otro HDD igual que tengo he conseguido ver el componente, pero he buscado información sobre el mismo para repararlo, y no encuentro nada. En el diodo pone 6UA Z035, o bUA Z035, adjunto foto.
Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor

Es un diodo shockley de 30V, es para proteger la entrada de tensión del disco duro, en teoría podrías colocar cualquier diodo de los que hay en las tarjetas madre de las laptops, yo lo he hecho y hasta ahora no tengo ningún cliente persiguiendome con una ametralladora


----------



## Kensil

Este transistor es de una tarjeta de control de una cocina electrica SEAR KENMORE cocina de 27"; ...



			
				Kensil dijo:
			
		

> Este transistor MPS-A27 es de una tarjeta de control de temperatura del horno de una cocina electrica SEAR KENMORE 27"; ...Para control de temperatura


----------



## waldino

hola buenas tardes cual seria el reemplazo del transistor fch10u10 que es para un regulador del sistema de luces ...


----------



## capitanp

Cualquier diodo Schottky Barrier de mas de 10A 100V


----------



## waldino

osea que eso puedo colocarlo para el sistema de luces que estoy reparando


----------



## Fogonazo

waldino dijo:


> osea que eso puedo colocarlo para el sistema de luces que estoy reparando



  

¿ Y que posibilidad tenemos nosotros de conocer lo que estás reparando ?
¿ No te parece que si publicaras el esquema podríamos opinar mejor ?


----------



## ljcarballo

¿Como puedo conocer el valor de estos tres condensadores electroliticos?
10 50S 6R9
4.7 50S 6G7
10 VHB 6L7


----------



## Daniel Meza

ljcarballo dijo:


> ¿Como puedo conocer el valor de estos tres condensadores electroliticos?
> 10 50S 6R9
> 4.7 50S 6G7
> 10 VHB 6L7



Hola, generalmente esos números 10, 4.7 y 10 son su valor de capacidad en uF. algunos números más pueden indicar su máximo de voltaje


----------



## DOSMETROS

ljcarballo dijo:


> ¿Como puedo conocer el valor de estos tres condensadores electroliticos?
> 10 50S 6R9
> 4.7 50S 6G7
> 10 VHB 6L7


 
Poné fotos mejor


----------



## ljcarballo

Os mando una foto.


----------



## mcrven

ljcarballo dijo:


> Os mando una foto.



50S corresponde a la tensión de aislamiento = 50 V.

Y, como te indicara Daniel, las capacidades son 10µF, 10µF y 4,7µF.


----------



## tekenika

Hola
Reencontrándome con la electrónica después de muchos años, 
me encuentro con no pocas dificultades como pueden imaginar.
Una de las dificultades es la identificación de componentes.
En una pequeña punta de testeo de baterías marca Dolar encuentro
el componente cuya imagen adjunto. Probablemente un capacitor.
Busco en las tablas de componentes y no lo encuentro.
Si ingreso (en Google) los números que tiene impreso  Me remite a Varistores
sin embargo los códigos de estos son bien distintos.
Estoy seguro de que para la mayoría de ustedes esta es una consulta muy simple 
de resolver. Espero disculpen mi ignorancia.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Yetrox

tekenika dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> Reencontrándome con la electrónica después de muchos años,
> me encuentro con no pocas dificultades como pueden imaginar.
> Una de las dificultades es la identificación de componentes.
> En una pequeña punta de testeo de baterías marca Dolar encuentro
> el componente cuya imagen adjunto. Probablemente un capacitor.
> Busco en las tablas de componentes y no lo encuentro.
> Si ingreso (en Google) los números que tiene impreso Me remite a Varistores
> sin embargo los códigos de estos son bien distintos.
> Estoy seguro de que para la mayoría de ustedes esta es una consulta muy simple
> de resolver. Espero disculpen mi ignorancia.
> Saludos cordiales



@tekenika Es un Varistor lo encuentras como el S07K17

http://www.datasheets360.com/pdf/-144965762185268213


----------



## DOSMETROS

Varistor                         !


----------



## tekenika

Muchísimas gracias  amigos. Saludos


----------



## Rokiee

Necesito arreglar un aparato que tiene roto un transistor MOSFET como el de la imagen. Me gustaría saber donde encontrar uno igual, o compatible con mas mismas características. 

PD: Mis conocimientos de Electronica son bajos, no se sí haber dicho algo mal. Saludos y gracias.

Ver el archivo adjunto 113669


----------



## papirrin

¿de que aparato es?
podrias probar con un IRFZ44N, es muy comun y es muy similar.


----------



## Rokiee

papirrin dijo:
			
		

> ¿de que aparato es?
> podrias probar con un IRFZ44N, es muy comun y es muy similar.




Es de un cargador -balanceador de baterías de litio, marca IMAX B6.

El problema es que desconozco las características del MOSFET de la foto , para buscar uno similar. 

No encuentro el datasheet que indique las mismas.


----------



## papirrin

STP55NE06:http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXrxvsw.pdf
IRFZ44N:http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfz44n.pdf


----------



## Rokiee

Gracias por la respuesta.
El IRFZ44N, parece ser de algunos amperios menos que el 55NE06, y desconozco los amperios reales del circuito.

He encontrado un vendedor por ebay de UK que vende el de la foto por unos 8 euros. Desconozco si en España, alguna tienda de Electronica podría tenerlo, tendré que mandar algunos mails a ver si lo encuentro un poco mejor de precio.

A unas malas le podría el IRFZ44N, pero como el circuito lleva otro original puesto, no se sí las diferencia entre los transistores podría desequilibrar algo .


Muchas gracias por la recomendación y si puedes añadirme algo más, bienvenido sea.

Saludos !!


----------



## papirrin

> A unas malas le podría el IRFZ44N, pero como el circuito lleva otro original puesto, no se sí las diferencia entre los transistores podría desequilibrar algo .



 sin tener los esquemas del aparato es dificil saber para que esta ese Transistor, pero no creo que afecte esa diferencia de amperios, en todo caso si se calienta pones otro de mas amperios.

normalmente los mosfets se usan como un switch.


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://www.ecadata.de/html/sgs/30/txtidx.htm

http://es.scribd.com/doc/50598867/mosfet-cross-reference


----------



## juanma2468

Puedes probar con el IRFZ48N que es de mayor corriente que el IRFZ44N


----------



## transistor2020

Reemplazo de transistores o componentes desconocidos , SMD , obsoletos

tengo este mosfet SI4812BDY de una laptop dell la cual estaba en corto, ya lo quite no hay corto, el problema esta en que el mosfet usa un diodo stocky interno, las laptop usan comunmente el 4812b que es el mismo pero sin diodo stocky , ya coloque el 4812b pero la laptop no prende no pasa voltaje despues de ese mosfet 4812b, pregunto que funcion hace el diodo stocky que se puede hacer colocar un diodo stocky de una fuente de tv ya que es lo mismo 4812b pero sin el diodo stocky aca el esquema:









este es el que quiero colocar:


----------



## Tacatomon

Mas bien, deberías verificar el correcto funcionamiento del Driver del Fet. Lo mas probable es que esté dañado.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## transistor2020

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mas bien, deberías verificar el correcto funcionamiento del Driver del Fet. Lo mas probable es que esté dañado.
> 
> ¡Saludos!.



podrias explicarme mejor lo del fet ?,  el mosfet que quite estaba en corto sin el no prende la laptop y el que le puse esta bueno, ya que probe con varios y al conectar el cargador este no se apaga, antes el cargaador se apagaba ya que la laptop tenia corto.


----------



## fastrake

Estoy reparando un amplificador sony XM-2200GTX que tenia los mosfet de la fuente dañados, pero al tratar de encenderlo vuelven a quemarse, ya revise los diodos, los capacitores, los transistores de la etapa de potencia y todo parece estar bien. El manual marca el fkv550N y yo coloque el fkv550 pero dudo que ese sea el problema. Si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia se los agradeceria, soy nuevo en este ambito de antemano gracias. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es probable que te hayan vendido una falsificación , ya que solo existen los N y los T


----------



## fastrake

Eso me imaginaba, gracias, otra molestia, si lo cambio por el irfz44n tendre mucho problema por calentamiento?, claro tomando precauciones de aislamiento y todo eso...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Irli2505

stp60nf06lfp

irfz44n

irfz46n

irfz48n


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Me ha llevado casi tres horas solucionarlo, pero la diferencia entre *fkv550 y fkv550N  ¡¡¡¡¡¡  Es la N del final ¡¡¡¡¡¡
*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pero sin N no he encontrado *ningún datasheet* , los datasheets son con N o T . . . fkv550 falsos ?


----------



## i99120762

Buen día, alguien me puede ayudar a identificar éste componente??? Y si tuviera algún reemplazo por favor, no tengo mucha experiencia con smd y de éste no logro encontrar info en línea
Gracias



Aquí está la foto del componente


----------



## aguevara

Checalo aqui http://www.s-manuals.com/smd/ul


----------



## lu8yom

hola, tengo una placa electrónica de una caldera, no puedo identificar el diodo zener tiene una banda amarilla.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate cómo medirlo :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=medir+d%EDodo+zener&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff29%2Fquien-tiene-pcb-serigrafia-boss-overdrive-od-1-3-a-119706%2F&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff29%2F&ss=6080j2848512j18


----------



## juanma2468

lu8yom dijo:
			
		

> hola, tengo una placa electrónica de una caldera, no puedo identificar el diodo zener tiene una banda amarilla.


Seguro que es un zener??


----------



## J2C

Juanma2468

*SI* es un zener dado que coincide la nomenclatura "*ULW*" y el encapsulado con la que puedes observar *aquí* y en la *datasheet*.

Aparte si aun tienes dudas, en la imagen del post _#2503_ dice "*D467*".



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## i99120762

Gracias amigo, si trae el ULW pero en la datasheet dice que hay de varios voltajes, el número 19 a un lado indica algo?


----------



## J2C

i99120762



i99120762 dijo:


> Gracias amigo, si trae el ULW pero en la datasheet dice que hay de varios voltajes



La identificación *UL** es inequívoca para los diodos zener *BZB84-C6V2* (zener de 6.2V), el resto de los voltajes se corresponden con otras marcaciones como dice el párrafo *4-Marking* en las páginas 4 y 5 de la susodicha *datasheet*. En tu caso es un zener al 5% de tolerancia.





i99120762 dijo:


> .... el número 19 a un lado indica algo?


Ese número debe corresponder a alguna identificación propia interna de NXP en cuanto a lotes por su Control de Calidad/ISO9000 interno.


Por otra parte, te aclaro que la *W* que represente arriba en este texto como *** corresponde solo a la factoría/fábrica/establecimiento de Nxp donde fue producido ese componente. Si te pones una sola vez a tratar de interpretar cabalmente alguna Datasheet aprenderás que suelen colocar mucho mas información de la que nosotros los técnicos buscamos, es solo cuestión de "perder" algunos minutos la primera vez y luego habrás ganado mucha experiencia .



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## itor34

Hola amigos del foro, necesito ayuda con este componente, busque datos en Internet como diodo, y no me aparece nada, no por el código que tiene el componente.
Se especifico de que se trata.
Es una caja fucilara de una kawasaki ex 250 modelo 93, y esta bastante deteriorado el PCB en si.
yo poseo la PCB virgen para volver a hacerlo con PROTEUS 8 ya que es un circuito muy simple, pero me esta frenado el proyecto ese componente que no se si es un diodo o no, o por cual poder reemplazar.
Espero me puedan ayudar por favor, ya que no soy un genio en electrónica, pero soy un aficionado muy dedicado.
Les dejo unas fotos del mismo. el código que aparece es CD 1D4, cualquier otro dato que necesiten solo pidan



















 ...


----------



## solaris8

> ese componente que no se si es un diodo o no



si es diodo, debe ser un 1n47xx, fijate el numero te dejo el pdf...
por la placa te diria que un 1n4007 funcionaria, en el cuerpo del diodo lo dice
http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.net/datasheet/microsemi/sd22a.pdf


----------



## i99120762

ok, muchas gracias, me sirvió la info


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poné lo que tiene impreso el díodo !


----------



## Yetrox

itor34 dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos del foro, necesito ayuda con este componente, busque datos en Internet como diodo, y no me aparece nada, no por el código que tiene el componente.
> Se especifico de que se trata.
> Es una caja fucilara de una kawasaki ex 250 modelo 93, y esta bastante deteriorado el PCB en si.
> yo poseo la PCB virgen para volver a hacerlo con PROTEUS 8 ya que es un circuito muy simple, pero me esta frenado el proyecto ese componente que no se si es un diodo o no, o por cual poder reemplazar.
> Espero me puedan ayudar por favor, ya que no soy un genio en electrónica, pero soy un aficionado muy dedicado.
> Les dejo unas fotos del mismo. el código que aparece es CD 1D4, cualquier otro dato que necesiten solo pidan
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....299_810226432351233_2700041815408300602_n.jpg
> https://scontent-b-mia.xx.fbcdn.net...=de95c7f163717fd0d2a9c0aee3730802&oe=544DEAF5https://scontent-b-mia.xx.fbcdn.net...414_810226532351223_5966344553674812265_n.jpg
> https://scontent-b-mia.xx.fbcdn.net...7256_810226635684546_176176805626344240_n.jpg
> https://scontent-b-mia.xx.fbcdn.net...660_810226735684536_9090428292136138481_n.jpg ...


 
@itor34 Es este diodo la referencia va para los 1D1 a 1D7

http://www.rectronix.com/Rectronix/Data/1D1.html


----------



## itor34

una consulta mas que otro le puedo poner porque me imagino que no se debe conseguir mas estos tipos de diodo


----------



## Yetrox

itor34 dijo:


> una consulta mas que otro le puedo poner porque me imagino que no se debe conseguir mas estos tipos de diodo


 
No hay problema Willy digo @itor34, puedes usar el 1N4007 que es de 1 Amperio a 1000V, y si usas uno de un poquitín mas amperios mucho mejor, como el 1N5408 que soporta los 3A a 1000V.


----------



## itor34

veo que el 1n4004 es muy similar que me dicen

ok muchísimas gracias amigos por toda la ayuda que me dieron, lo voy a probar aber que tal anda,


----------



## J2C

Itor34

Personalmente opino como Yetrox, es preferible que reemplazes todos los diodos por *1N5407* ó *1N5408* que son de 3 A y 800/1000 Vrrm (ex VPI).

La diferencia del costo es mínima y debes conseguirlos fácilmente en las casas de repuesto en la Ciudad de Posadas. Solo para evitar algún que otro problema en el futuro por que los existentes al quemarse uno de ellos de seguro se han sobrecargado en ese momento.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juanma2468

J2C dijo:
			
		

> Juanma2468
> 
> *SI* es un zener dado que coincide la nomenclatura "*ULW*" y el encapsulado con la que puedes observar *aquí* y en la *datasheet*.
> 
> Aparte si aun tienes dudas, en la imagen del post _#2503_ dice "*D467*".
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



No me referia al post de @i99120762, yo preguntaba por el post de @lu8yom, la cual no posee ninguna leyenda la placa.


----------



## renzo201

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera pedirle ayuda para identificar que componentes son los de la imagen, no se mucho sobre la tarjeta a la que pertenece por eso quiero identificar ese elemento para poder buscarle un reemplazo y poder simular la tarjeta


----------



## fdesergio

parecen unos viejos Ao, pone una foto d ela parte inferior d ela placa para ver cuantos pines tiene cada uno, chaooo


----------



## renzo201

gracias por responder, tiene 4 pines.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podés poner completo lo que dice de costado ?


----------



## renzo201

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés poner completo lo que dice de costado ?



todos tienen el M 179 K6 7xxx; se diferencian en que algunos son : 7839 , 7910 , 7951, 7925, 7913.
gracias por responder.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate si una de las 4 patas tiene continuidad con la cazoleta

Podría ser año y semana 7939


----------



## renzo201

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate si una de las 4 patas tiene continuidad con la cazoleta
> 
> Podría ser año y semana 7939



si, una de las patas tiene continuidad con la cazoleta.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Entonces es un transistor , fijate si identificas la base , sin desoldarlo


----------



## renzo201

Hola comunidad! gracias a los que respondieron, ya identifique los componentes, son resistencias de precisión, y no tienen 4 pines si no 3, lo que sucede es que en el circuito vienen con una especie de zócalo para adherir una pata mas(tuve que desoldar el componente para darme cuenta).En total solamente serian 3 pines uno de los cuales esta en continuidad a la cazoleta y entre las otras dos se presenta la resistencias que viene en la parte superior.
Gracias a todos los que respondieron este tema.


----------



## renzo201

Hola Comunidad! No puedo identificar estos componentes:
-El componente negro: tiene dos pines, en la parte superior esta escrito= 33pK, en la cara que se ve esta escrito= EFD(primera linea) 63 C3 (segunda linea) 79 9(tercera linea).
-El componete metalico: tiene escrito (un simbolo parecido a "B")WN593; tiene 3 pines dos de los cuales esta en continuidad y el otro esta en continuidad con la cazoleta.
Gracias de Antemano a todos los que le den una revisada a este tema  y muchas mas a los que me ayuden con sus sugerencias .


----------



## DOSMETROS

No se ve nada


----------



## tabodemer

Hola colegas, solicito ayuda para identificar un componente SMD cuyo código es ABF724 
Tiene encapsulado SOT-223, al parecer es un regulador o un FET.
Está en la entrada de 5V de una pantalla LCD M190PW01.


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=codigos+smd&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fmembers%2Fdosmetros%2F%3Ftab%3Dlikes_received&ss=3856j1953536j11


----------



## travgis

Hola a todos soy un nuevo suscriptor y estoy buscando el data sheet del IC 2003 utilizado en fuentes de alimentación como PWM entre otras funciones.


----------



## josancardenasm

solo 2003? no hay nada mas?
en google sale un uln2003


----------



## travgis

El IC es para producir el PWM (pulse wide modulation) no como Darlington para digitalización

2003 baq57410428h


----------



## josancardenasm

busca en google alldatasheet, es un buscador de datasheets y puedes filtrar por criterios de búsqueda.


----------



## travgis

Lo he buscado por todas partes y no lo encuentro, lo mas que he encontrado son fotos, pero no me explican el funcionamiento del mismo. Agradezco si me lo pueden hacer llegar.

Lo he buscado por todas partes y no lo encuentro, lo mas que he encontrado son fotos, pero no me explican el funcionamiento del mismo. Agradezco si me lo pueden hacer llegar.



Este es el integrado solicitado.


----------



## Yetrox

travgis dijo:
			
		

> Lo he buscado por todas partes y no lo encuentro, lo mas que he encontrado son fotos, pero no me explican el funcionamiento del mismo. Agradezco si me lo pueden hacer llegar.
> 
> Lo he buscado por todas partes y no lo encuentro, lo mas que he encontrado son fotos, pero no me explican el funcionamiento del mismo. Agradezco si me lo pueden hacer llegar.
> 
> 
> 
> Este es el integrado solicitado.


 
@travgis Ese IC ya es muy viejoooo ahora es el mismo AT2005, LPG899 y WT7520

http://www.ic-on-line.cn/download.p...9D3CAE63672B1CDB0&file=0250\at2005b_92060.pdf


----------



## Don Plaquetin

El led de papa


----------



## sito das Pallaregas

Hola compañeros:  Quisiera saber si alguno de vosotros sabe de un equivalente para un triac 

  m2lz47, es de una placa de una lavadora Sansung, 

 Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=m2lz47+equivalent


----------



## sito das Pallaregas

Muchas gracias por el enlaze, pero no encontré nada 

   Al parecer esta difícil hallar el equivalente del triac    SM2LZ47

   Muchas gracias

   Saludos


----------



## solaris8

se te hace dificil porque no es triac....es un tiristor...si lees los datos encontras el reemplazo
http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/toshiba/3803.pdf


----------



## sacovi

Buen dia, tengo un  transistor obsoleto en encapsulado metalico y la nomenglatura es x5j509, no encuentro datos de el, espero me puedan ayudar, gracias.


----------



## tiago

Hola.
Aquí os dejo unas tablas que utilizo para encontrar reemplazo de los transistores mosfet en las placas base de ordenador y otras cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## sito das Pallaregas

Hola  sacovi,  no me suena nada ese transistor, por lo que me parece no es de producción europea, pero miraré en libros que tengo ya con algunos años a ver si aparece algo.


----------



## espaelec

Ver el archivo adjunto 118781

Hola a todos. Esto procede de la placa de un pequeño teclado musical. El chip más pequeño es un generador de ritmos. El de abajo no sé lo que es, no he encontrado nada y me gustaría saberlo y encontrar la ficha técnica. Gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin

No lo tengo visto y si me imagino que es un integrado poco popular


----------



## Nilfred

El logotipo es de Texas Instruments
Lo busqué de varias maneras y no hay nada prometedor.
A modo ninja te diré que es un DAC, por la posición y esa resistencia cienpies.


----------



## Tacatomon

Ocupas mandarles un correo a los de TI con la foto si tanto deseas saber por el IC. Quizás aún guarden data sobre ese integrado custom.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## cocolu

creo que es el nombre ML6204A30AP


----------



## Mat-Corr

hola amigos por favor saquenme de una duda estoy utilizando los transistotres en un amplificador A940 y C2073 quisiera reemplazarlo por mje 15033 y mje 15032 esto se puede? o por mje 340 y mje 350? y cual de estos transistores dan mejor sonido? gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

y lo mejor es que busques el *2SA940* y el _*2SC2073*_, pero a falta de pan bueno es el *MJE15033* y _*MJE15932*_


----------



## casike

Muy buenas a todos, tengo un par de cuestiones que me traen por el camino de la desesperacion 

1º Tengo una placa de una tablet bq maxwell lite que dejo de funcionar y revisandola me encuentro con que la  mayoria de las resistencias smd, digo R por que en la serigrafia lo marcan asi, no tienen numeracion (solo unas cuantas) las demas son de difenrente tamaño y negras y la pregunta es ¿Estoy equivocado con que sean resistencias y pueden que sean termistores y el valor lo determina el tamaño como los faradios de los condensadores smd? 

2º No consigo encontrar el Datasheet de un ic de 8 pines que trae impreso la numeracion : a 16852 y debajo fkc7, he mirado el smd book y no doy con el por ningun lado

Muchisimas gracias, un saludo


----------



## Cdma System

Y si subis Una foto?


----------



## casike

aqui estan las fotos con lo que preguntaba de las resistecias y el integrado fuera del circuito, en la primera sale el integrado en su sitio


----------



## Yetrox

casike dijo:


> aqui estan las fotos con lo que preguntaba de las resistecias y el integrado fuera del circuito, en la primera sale el integrado en su sitio


 


@casike Si los SMD que estan marcados con R son resistencias, los otros que señalas son Condensadores ceramicos y demas, si te fijas en la placa algunos estan marcados y otros no, si comparas el componente SMD con otros, hayaras que algunos tienen como letra inicial C de condensadores, otros con la letra D de diodos y asi

Respecto al IC, podrias tomarle una Foto de la placa completa, y si es posible otra de donde estaba ese IC para ver que hay a su alrededor, porque puede que sea el IC battery charger o simplemente un OPA, que es el que se quema con mas frecuencia.


----------



## casike

Gracias Yetrox por responder, a lo de las resistencias me referia si el valor lo da el tamaño como pasa con los condensadores smd o es simplememte cortecia del fabricante no ponerle numeracion, por que he visto en otras placas hasta mas pequeños con su numeracion, por eso decia si podrian ser fusibles o algo parecido

Aqui esta la foto de la placa entera, en la anterior que subi sale tambien el integrado , se aprecia mejor hacia donde van las pistas


----------



## EdoNork

Creo que lo que buscas es ¡ESTO!

Es un BA16852 de Linear Artwork, se trata de un amplificador de audio mono de 3W.


----------



## casike

Muchas gracias EdoNork, al principio cuando busque solo encontre un regulador de voltage pero no me cuadraba , con el ampli me cuadra mas, la salida de audio me cuadra con los pines de ic, ahora a seguir buscando la falla por la que no arranca el ladrillo, cuando esta conectada al cargador no le llega tension a los pines de la bateria, entre BAT y GND pero entre TEMP y GND llegan 800 mv, voy a seguir desglosando las partes del circuito a ver si doy en el clavo tampoco he podido conseguir el diagrama, a todo esto decir que todo empezo haciendo un recovery a la tablet por que se colgaba y calentaba demasiado y de repente quedo todo negro, nunca pude recuperarla por medio de sofware por que el pc no la pillaba solo salia lo del controlador M3-chip o algo asi y ningun software me dejo flashearla, gracias de nuevo y a seguir cacharreando con ella. Un suludo


----------



## jona2t

Hola gente, como andan? les comento ando con ganas de fabricar este circuito de CDI para probarlo, se ve bastante interesante, pero el tema son los SCR del año del moño y google que no me da informacion como para podes buscar un equivalente, asi que lo dejo planteado aca, si alguien tiene algun metodo para encontrar el equivalente del F2R5G (T1) y el P2M4Z (T2) se los agradeceria mucho, mi idea por ahora es probar con 2 bt151 y ver que pasa...







desde ya muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## javiersabio

pásate por esta pagina *alltransistors.com* alli encontraras reemplazos , espero que te sirva


----------



## jona2t

javiersabio dijo:
			
		

> pásate por esta pagina *alltransistors.com* alli encontraras reemplazos , espero que te sirva



Hola Javier, antes que nada muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta, pero desgraciadamente no figuran ninguno de los 2, aclaro que la fuente del esquema no es muy confiable (un blogspot de pseudo-electronica) asi que seguire buscando..


----------



## sergiot

Para probar podes usar cualquiera, pero seguramente son de baja tensión y mucha corriente.


----------



## jona2t

sergiot dijo:
			
		

> Para probar podes usar cualquiera, pero seguramente son de baja tensión y mucha corriente.



Hola sergio! gracias por colaborar, claro, todos los scr cumplen la misma funcion segun entiendo, cambian valores como la tension del gate y la potencia que disipan, etc..
Por lo poco que se de electronica en este caso en particular T2 le da forma a la onda (señal del captor que dispara el CDI) generalmente son 12v~ y 600mA, pero por otro lado T1 descarga el capacitor de 1,5uf 400v hacia la bobina de alta, asi que deberia manejar una tension relativamente alta (yo uso de 800v por las dudas) aunque no se la corriente que podria generar una bobina de baja de una moto china o un ciclomotor...
El datasheet del BT151 dice que el BT151-800r soporta 800v y 7,5A con un pico de 12A, el gate soporta 5v y 2A (D4 es un zener de 4,7v~ y 500/600mA) asi que deberia funcionar creo yo...tambien tengo tic116d (400v 8a, el gate 3v 20mA) si me podes recomendar alguno mas para probar lo compro y pruebo.

Desde ya muchas gracias Sergio.


----------



## elbardila

Saludos amigos.
Tengo una duda que quisiera me colaboraran con su experiencia a despejarla; para realizar pruevas a tv goldstar instalé transistor C5149 para remplazar al D1877, que se encontraba en corto. El tv arranca normalmente funcionando todas sus etapas, pero al cabo de unos minutos  el flyback empieza a dar chispazos contra la placa y el disipador del transistor.
Mi duda es si esto se deve a que no es el transistor original o la falla esta en el flyback, pues las mediciones que le he echo me dan normales. 
El tv en reparacion es un modelito algo viejito CN-2030H.
Les agradesco sus comentarios y sugerencias.


----------



## fdesergio

100% seguro tu FBT esta malo, perdio el aislamiento y lo mejor es cambiarlo, el HOT nada tiene que ver con ese sintoma, chaooooo


----------



## elbardila

Saludos fdesergio, gracias por tu respuesta, entonces ya seguro de eso cambiaré  el FBT por que tambien lei que el aislamiento provisional con siliconas y sellantes no es confiable.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El aislamiento provisorio solo sirve para ver un rato si el resto funciona correctamente , solo para eso

Saludos !


----------



## elbardila

Saludos DOSMETROS, gracias por tu comentario, efectivamente lo he trabajado algunos minutos para hacer mediciones y pienso remplazarlo estando ya seguro que no exista mas fallas.
Sera la causa de que se quemara el transistor esta falla de aislamiento del FTB?.


----------



## DOSMETROS

elbardila dijo:


> Sera la causa de que se quemara el transistor esta falla de aislamiento del FTB?.


 
Puede que si y puede que no  , hasta que no cambies Fly y TSH juntos , no lo sabremos Muajajaja


----------



## Alejandro4684

Hola amigos. Necesito que alguien me ayude a identificar dos componentes en una placa. El Problemas es que en la placa que tengo faltan, pero encontre una foto de esta misma placa pero no se identificarlos. si alguien pudiera hacerme el favor de ayudarme seria maravilloso, necesito todo dato posible sobre esos componentes. Gracias


----------



## aguevara

Por la serigrafia en la placa PCB te dire que son diodos, por el tamaño podrian ser de 1A tipo 1N4001


----------



## fdesergio

mmm yo los veo con una aleta, no los conozco pero imagino son especiales, chaoooooo


----------



## Sr. Domo

Parece un diodo pero no les veo la banda del cátodo, podrían ser un tipo de bobina o un "cable blindado" o algo así, es un alambre rodeado de ferrita, pero esa "aleta" que menciona sergio como que 

Por la serigrafía si parece un diodo y algo más grande que un 1N4001 y puede que tengan un anillo de ferrita y entre el diodo y la ferrita esa como "aleta" para separar la ferrita del encapsulado del diodo.

Salu2!


----------



## juanma2468

Hola gente, estoy reparando una fuente de PC que fue conectada a 220V con el switch puesto en 115V. Se quemo el fusible y un varistor (el de la foto TVR10241). Busque la hoja de datos del fabricante y me especifica que el 241=24x10^1=240V (hoja 1 y 4) LINK: http://www.atcsemitec.co.uk/pdfdocs/ThinkingTVRSeries.pdf. 
El tema es que cuando voy a comprarlo como un varistor de 240V, me dicen que no tienen ese valor y me ofresen de 250V, pero su codigo es 10391, o sea 390V??. En otra casa diferente se lo mostre y me dijo que ese es en realidad de 150V y me ofrese uno con codigo 10151, o sea 150V??.
No se que hacer, es realmente de 150V? Yo estoy equivocado o lo estoy entendiendo mal? desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dónde va puesto el varistor ? Diagrama

La fuente se puede probar sin varistor


----------



## aguevara

que tal una foto con mas zoom para ver bien el componente, las aletas a mi me parecen mas a algun tipo de separador o "disipador" o fixture de montaje.


----------



## dantonio

Desde este link puedes descargar información de ese componente, donde se 
indica que la máxima tensión admisible del mismo en corriente alterna AC (rms) 
es de 150V:
https://www.mediafire.com/?9ycse2p7dx10rd4

Saludos.


----------



## juanma2468

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Dónde va puesto el varistor ? Diagrama


No tengo el diagrama


			
				DOSMETRO dijo:
			
		

> La fuente se puede probar sin varistor


Si los se, es un elemento meramente de proteccion.


			
				dantonio dijo:
			
		

> Desde este link puedes descargar información de ese componente, donde se
> indica que la máxima tensión admisible del mismo en corriente alterna AC (rms)
> es de 150V:
> https://www.mediafire.com/?9ycse2p7dx10rd4
> 
> Saludos.


O sea que lo que importa es el valor AC? Y para que da el valor de 240V@1mA?
El varistor que me ofresen 10151 me sirve entonces? es de 150VAC? Segun el datacheet es de 95VAC.
Perdon tantas preguntas, pasa que nunca trabaje con varistores ni compre y no quisiera colocar algo que luego no cumpla con su funcion. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## dantonio

Si ese aparato como presumo se alimenta desde la red eléctrica de 110V de 
corriente alterna, el valor a tener en cuenta es 150V.


----------



## juanma2468

No se alimenta con 220V, pero posee llave de selleccion entre 220V y 110V. Igual no lleva uno solo, lleva 2


----------



## dantonio

Si lleva dos es de suponer que estarán conectados ambos en serie, por lo tanto de 
ser así, simplemente puedes también eliminar el que se encuentra bien y colocar solo 
uno de la característica TVR10391 ó similar. 
Desde ya para no repetir esa acción equivoca te recomiendo fijar esa llave selectora 
en su posición correcta de forma definitiva.


----------



## dean0071

Hola tengo un integrado de superficie con esta nomenclatura PJ976 LV en el diagrama de la placa dice que es un diodo pero no encuentro nada de información del integrado Me podrían ayudar. el componente esta en una laptop.


----------



## sebastianelhech

hola muchachos quisiera saber si alguien me podría ayudar, busco un reemplazo del transistor mosfet IXTP56N15T ya que no lo consigo, gracias http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/507639/IXYS/IXTP56N15T.html


----------



## Tacatomon

sebastianelhech dijo:


> hola muchachos quisiera saber si alguien me podría ayudar, busco un reemplazo del transistor mosfet ixtp56n15t ya que no lo consigo, gracias http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/507639/ixys/ixtp56n15t.html



IRF3315
IRFB23N15D
IRFB33N15D

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## sebastianelhech

hola Tacatomon, gracias por el dato ahora tengo que ver si lo consigo en alguna tienda. saludos


----------



## julio barrerto

cordial saludo: estoy arreglando un inversor (12 vdc á 110v ac) este tiene dañado un mosfet 
referencia. FTP16N06A  En el mercado no lo pude encontrar el que mas abunda es el IRF640.
Deseo saber si lo puedo remplazar.
acá dejo los datasheet de cada uno.

FTP16N06A = http://bbs.dianyuan.com/bbs/u/57/1491021189577759.pdf

irf640=  http://bbs.dianyuan.com/bbs/u/57/1491021189577759.pdf

una de las tantas dudas que tengo es que  del primero no hay mucha información por ejemplo
la configuración de los pines (GATE DRAIN , SOURCE) Pero sobre todo si puedo hacer el remplazo.

muchas gracias.


----------



## ecotronico

Hola julio:

no podrás reemplazarlo directamente por el IRF640 debido a la corriente .
el FTP16N06A maneja 60A y el IRF640 solamente 18A.


----------



## julio barrerto

Hola a todos: hice el cambio o remplazo del: FTP1606A por el IRF640  y al instante lo quemo
de otro inversor que me prestaron puse el original y funcionó.
me prodrian ayudar por favor cual sería el transistor que podría remplazar por el "FTP16n06A 

Gracias.


----------



## ricbevi

julio barrerto dijo:


> Hola a todos: hice el cambio o remplazo del: FTP1606A por el IRF640  y al instante lo quemo
> de otro inversor que me prestaron puse el original y funcionó.
> me prodrian ayudar por favor cual sería el transistor que podría remplazar por el "FTP16n06A
> 
> Gracias.



Como era lógico ya que son tan parecidos como el agua y el aceite...pásate por aqui y tienes para entretenerte buscando...busca que tenga un RDS(on) igual o menor a los 0.016ohms que declara el original y que la capsula sea TO220.
Lo lógico seria investigar que tienen en tú mercado local para ofrecerte con la característica que buscas(60V, 60A, 0.016, TO220).
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## nesmor

Es de un variador de velocidad de omron el verde.

¿Alguien me puede decir que es el componente verde?

Ver el archivo adjunto 121752


----------



## Fogonazo

El verde y los azules parecen *varistores*


----------



## nesmor

Si tiene toda la pinta pero la numeración esa OS E1QQ14 92 ó 0S E10014 92 NO ME DICE NADA

Muchas gracias por contestarme.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nop , me parece que es el PTC para suavizar la carga del capacitor de filtro


----------



## Fogonazo

Posiblemente sea código propio del fabricante, habría que buscar un reemplazo por tensión y potencia


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://www.ametherm.com/inrush-current/bigamp-datasheet.html

http://ebbob.com/electronic/2014/09/25632.html

http://www.amwei.com/views.asp?hw_id=74

http://www.epcos.com/epcos-en/53003...urrent-protection/ntc-inrush-current-limiters


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Nop , me parece que es el PTC para suavizar la carga del capacitor de filtro


De plenissimo acuerdo con Dosmetros en sener un PTC lo de color verde , haora los de color azur para mi son varistores (VTR).
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , sólo debería verificar que esté en serie con la alimentación del electrolítico de filtro.

Los azules son varistores sin duda


----------



## nesmor

Si en serie con  electrolítico 400v 170 uf


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Eso es un varistor "resistencia variable dependiente de tensión"


----------



## satake

Hola nesecito reemplazar estos componentes smd que se encuentran dañados, son de una placa de fuente de un tv lcd 
transistor H2F
integrado 6 patitas  73D13a  A
  ya los busque en varios libros de codigos smd sin tener resultado
gracias.


----------



## accentblue

saludos compañeros, estoy tratando de montar un circuito estrobo xenon. el circuito lo saque de un post de aqui, el cual modificó elaficionado para 220v.

mi problema es que no encuentro en mi tienda habitual un scr 106.
tampoco encuentro el cr02am que tambien me serviria.

he probado con un pcr406f, pero me lo quema.

por cual podria reemplazarlo?

un saludo.

este es el post en cuestion: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/duda-bobina-resistencia-flash-estrobo-xenon-103603/

p.d. gracias por la paciencia infinita de los moderadores conmigo


----------



## sergiot

El tiristor es un TIC106 y debe ser el mas común de todos, igual lo podes reemplazar por cualquier otro de la línea BT***.

El otro que mencionas ni idea donde esta en el circuito.


----------



## accentblue

Disculpa, me debi explicar mal, el otro no esta en este circuito, es de otro distinto pero que me puede servir, pero no lo venden en mi tienda habitual...


----------



## mirage2000

Disculpen si no es el sitio indicado en el foro, pero estoy trantando de conseguir un transistor IGBT FGH60N60 para una soldadora inverter, y no lo consigo por mi zona.

Alguno conoce o puede recomendarme algun comercio que pueda tenerlo? (dentro de Buenos Aires/CABA)
En Microelectronica al menos, no esta. 

Si la pregunta esta mal ubicada, me indican donde llevarla o la trasladan/eliminan sin mas. 

Gracias!.


----------



## dantonio

Pregunta en GM ELECTRONICA por el mismo o bien algún sustituto.
Saludos.


----------



## mirage2000

dantonio dijo:


> Pregunta en GM ELECTRONICA por el mismo o bien algún sustituto.
> Saludos.



Gracias! Pruebo con ellos. 

Saludos.


P.D: Probare con ellos despues del 5 de enero, pues cerraron por vacaciones. Cualquier otra sugerencia, mientras, es bienvenida. Alguno probo traer componentes via E-bay?


----------



## J2C

Mirage2000

Proba con YEL (www.yel.com.ar) que es representante de RS en Argentina, Virrey Ceballos 143 en la zona de Congreso.


Puede que lo tengan o si lo encargas te lo traen ellos mismo, el costo deberas averiguarlo tu consultándoles.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mirage2000

J2C dijo:


> Mirage2000
> 
> Proba con YEL (www.yel.com.ar) que es representante de RS en Argentina, Virrey Ceballos 143 en la zona de Congreso.
> 
> 
> Puede que lo tengan o si lo encargas te lo traen ellos mismo, el costo deberas averiguarlo tu consultándoles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



Gracias, J2C! Me pongo en contacto tambien, y aviso si me lo consiguen y el precio. 

Saludos.


----------



## yoelmauri

Hola, como andan? estoy buscando un reemplazo para el BU941ZP, ya que ultimamente me resulta dificil de conseguir. Alguno tiene idea? 
Saludos


----------



## Bastinazo

¿¿ alguien conoce un sustituto para los transistores IGBT TOSHIBA GT50J101 ??

Ya no los encuentro por ningún lado.

Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS

yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola, como andan? estoy buscando un reemplazo para el BU941ZP, ya que ultimamente me resulta dificil de conseguir. Alguno tiene idea?
> Saludos





Hoy justo lo vi por deremate buscando (BD651)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-536324916-bu-941-bu-941-bu941-transistor-npn-driver-ignicion-ecu-_JM_


----------



## Tecnos

Hola compañeros, buenas noches a todos.
Deseo hacer una consulta en general, a ver si algun otro profesional
tiene los datos que necesito.
Hace algun tiempo compré un lote de C.Integrado... o Transistor...
No se lo que es pero tengo muchos y querría aprovecharlos. Intuyo
que puede ser un regulador de tensión... Pero estos misterios que a veces
ocurren en Internet, el Data Sheet de este semiconductor no aparece
por ninguna parte ni vivo ni muerto.
Lo que hay grabado en el semiconductor dice:
Logo de National Semiconductors.
S8145 Luego dice:733W00363
Es un TO3, tipo el 2N3055.
En el pack vienen otros idénticos pero S8146 en vez de S8145
Creo que los utilizaba Cirsa/Unidesa. Pero no estoy seguro.
Los he medido a tester pero no me dan lecturas coherentes con
un transistor, por lo que deduzco que pudiera ser un integrado, quizás
un regulador de tensión.
Si alguien me puede dar una pista estaría muy agradecido.
Un saludo afectuoso para todos y muchas gracias.
JOSE, de Barcelona


----------



## DOSMETROS

Puede ser un semiconductor hecho a pedido y entonces no figura en ningún lado 

Si da mediciones extrañas también podrian ser Darlington's complementarios con resistencias internas.

O transistores de conmutación con díodos de protección.

. . . O mosfets o fets de potencia

Bienvenido !


----------



## Fogonazo

*733W00363* Es un código de fabricante, es decir que el IC fue Marcado o Remarcado con ese código a pedido del fabricante de algún producto electrónico, posiblemente *Xerox*.

Y también posiblemente sea un regulador de 5V 5A similar a este: *LM338*


Dale alimentación como si fuera un regulador de tensión a través de una resistencia y mira que pasa


----------



## Tecnos

Gracias DOSMETROS por tu pronta respuesta.
Si, lo había pensado. Que sea un custom...
Pero algo encontré hace dias en internet.
Un proveedor de UK lo ofrece en venta.
Sin data sheet ni dato alguno, pero si lo
venden por ahi.. Creo dificil que sea un custom.
En fin, esperaremos y seguiremos buscando.
Un afectuoso saludo
JOSE



Uisss FOGONAZO, que ideaza.
Voy ahora mismo a hacer la prueba.
Graciasssssssssssssss.......
JOSE, de Barcelona


----------



## Tecnos

Bueno.. Ya tengo las ideas claras. Es un regulador de 5V,
probablente de 5 A. Aunque eso lo comprobaré con mas
detenimiento, puesto que se le ha de poner un disipador
y cargarlo adecuadamente hasta ver en que corriente
corta el internamente. A "pelo" y con una bombilla de
coche de 12 v como acabo de hacer se calienta mucho
y entra la protección térmica interna en servicio.
Como no se poner aqui esquemas os lo describo como
si fuera un 3055. Lo que sería la base es la IN.
La carcasa es el comun. Y el que queda es la OUT.
Estabiliza 5 V muy bien. Asi, a bote pronto, parecería
equivalente al 78H05 de Fairchild. 
Gracias a vosotros he sacado la "idea".
Gracias compañeros, un abrazo a todos.
JOSE


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=lm323


----------



## Pepeliyo

Hola, ¿podría alguien indicarme un reemplazo del transistor de potencia PRZ80T040?, corresponde a la plaqueta de una cosechadora john deere 9600 y no encuentro este transistor ni información al respecto. Muchas gracias.


----------



## juanma2468

Mira por aca: https://www.sierraic.com/PRZ80T040


----------



## trexys

Hola, necesito sustituir transistor smd sot23 marcado solo como G1. Es para una plancha de pelo  (Remington s9500). En el libro de códigos smd que encontre aquí, hay dos :

-G1 BfS20
-G1 MMBT5551

El transistor parece tener relación con un display que hay en la misma placa.¿Puede ser el MMBT551?
Gracias,


----------



## pandacba

Para _ase_gurarte de no cometer ningún error fijate que tensiones estan presetes en el equipo y luego coteja con la hoja de datos para ver cual es el más adecuado


----------



## Dls

Hola que tal amigos
trato de encontrar este elemento SMD
lei el libro de SMD y hay una que concuerda pero las patas no son las mismas

alguien me puede a ayudar que elemento es?

el elemento dice: N09B


----------



## ricbevi

Dls dijo:


> Hola que tal amigos
> trato de encontrar este elemento SMD
> lei el libro de SMD y hay una que concuerda pero las patas no son las mismas
> 
> alguien me puede a ayudar que elemento es?
> 
> el elemento dice: N09B



Hola...Posiblemente sea esto .
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## juanma2468

No creo que sea el ACE301N09BM ya que las patas 4 y 5 dice que no se conectan y en la placa que muestra DLS estan canectadas a una resistencia de 6k8


----------



## polpi

Estoy buscando reemplazos para MJE521 y la primera opción sería NTE184 que pasó a ser mas inconseguible. Luego surgieron otros (en google) como BD241, BD242, 2SD669 y 2SB649; incluso vi que algunos recomiendan NTE242 (PNP). Es para un control de ventilador para temperaturas por medio de diodos como sensores. Comparando datasheets doy con el MJE13005. ¿Qué recomiendan ustedes? ...


----------



## Tacatomon

TIP31C/TIP41C. Solo cuida el orden de los pines.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## Fogonazo

polpi dijo:
			
		

> Estoy buscando reemplazos para MJE521 y la primera opción sería NTE184 que pasó a ser mas inconseguible. Luego surgieron otros (en google) como BD241, BD242, 2SD669 y 2SB649; incluso vi que algunos recomiendan NTE242 (PNP). Es para un control de ventilador para temperaturas por medio de diodos como sensores. Comparando datasheets doy con el MJE13005. *¿Qué recomiendan ustedes?* ...



Que la próxima ves que consultes sobre reemplazos publiques los datasheet´s


----------



## zopilote

polpi dijo:


> Estoy buscando reemplazos para MJE521 y la primera opción sería NTE184 que pasó a ser mas inconseguible. Luego surgieron otros (en google) como BD241, BD242, 2SD669 y 2SB649; incluso vi que algunos recomiendan NTE242 (PNP). Es para un control de ventilador para temperaturas por medio de diodos como sensores. Comparando datasheets doy con el MJE13005. ¿Qué recomiendan ustedes? ...


  Yo  lo reemplazaria por un BD882 o un BD439.


----------



## Trance

Una pregunta:

¿El encapsulado TO-218 es de tamaño grande? con grande me refiero al tamaño promedio de los transistores de amplificadores de audio de alta potencia, a diferencia del encapsulado TO-220 el cual podríamos llamarle "pequeño".

La cosa es que quiero comprar unos transistores de una tienda on-line y las imágenes que ponen son un desastre que hasta reutilizan las de TO-220.


----------



## nasaserna

Aparentemente esa es una imagen de un TO-218, el hecho es que si, las imagenen son un desastre, que no suceda lo mismo con los transistores


----------



## accentblue

saludos compañeros, estoy buscando un reemplazo o equivalente de un mosfet smd.
las siglas que aparecen en el "difunto" mosfet es: a2shb
es de un regulador de leds "chino" pero no encuentro info de cual me valdria para reemplazarlo, aunque no fuera smd por que va a ir abierto y no en su caja.

muchas gracias compañeros.


----------



## juanma2468

accentblue dijo:
			
		

> saludos compañeros, estoy buscando un reemplazo o equivalente de un mosfet smd.
> las siglas que aparecen en el "difunto" mosfet es: a2shb
> es de un regulador de leds "chino" pero no encuentro info de cual me  valdria para reemplazarlo, aunque no fuera smd por que va a ir abierto y  no en su caja.
> 
> muchas gracias compañeros.


Aca te dejo el datasheet del a2shb, el codigo real es el SI2302, es un mosfet comun de 3A.

http://www.vishay.com/docs/70628/70628.pdf

El IRF610 es de 3,5A y puede ser un reemplazo directo. saludos.


----------



## polpi

Buscado reemplazo para mje521 sugirieron el BD439 y es una buena recomendación, gracias Zopilote  Perdón Fogonazo por mi falta de datos.


----------



## Trance

nasaserna dijo:


> Aparentemente esa es una imagen de un TO-218, el hecho es que si, las imagenen son un desastre, que no suceda lo mismo con los transistores



El problema es que las imágenes no son confiables, ellos pueden poner una foto de un encapsulado grande o incluso el que les de la gana, pero en la descripción solo ponen el numero del encapsulado y justamente uno que desconozco.
He buscado en google imágenes pero son ambiguas o ni siquiera son confiables, por eso busco una segunda opinión.


----------



## mfi

Hola, estoy reparando una fuente conmutada que recibio una sobrecarga, tenia una pata de una bobina rota y el fusible quemado, reparé la bobina y cambie el fusible, la enchufe y no saca nada, entonces me puse a mirar componentes y este mosfet 2SK3683 está en corto, ahora no consigo encontrar alguno equivalente y comprando en aliexpress me tarda 60 días, es una locula... sabeis de algun equivalente? Otra pregunta, el mosfet midiendolo en continuidad da corto en todas las patas, entonces me pregunto que al poner un nuevo fusible, no deberia volver a quemarse el fusible?

Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, busca la hoja de datos del transistor original y pide en las tiendas uno con características similares. Respecto a tu pregunta, pues de seguro debe haber una resistencia abierta.


----------



## Guzman

Necesito las características del transistor DPC217A el cual no he podido hallar.
Saludos.
El patriota. ...


----------



## nasaserna

Bien venido al foro por aquí se encuentra mejor tu mensaje, la referencia de la que hablas, no me concuerda con un transistor, estas seguro de que es un transistor, no podrias especificar un poco mas el lugar o la aplicacion del mismo


----------



## maxjmp

Hola Amigos!!!

Junto con saludoar, necesito que me ayuden con un componente que no logro determinar que es.
Pienso que es una resistencia, pero no logro captar el valor.

Adjunto una foto del componente 

Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16

Tiene bastante pinta de resistencia. Y el valor podría ser 9,54R o 710K, levanta un pin y medí! Depende del circuito midiendo directo podrías hacerte una idea del valor.
Saludos


----------



## maxjmp

Mi duda es porque la mido con el ohmmetro y con el probador de continuidad (sin quitarla de la placa) y marca continuidad (o una resistencia muuuuy bajita de 0.04 ohms), cosa que me parece raro. Segun yo, aunque este en la placa deberia marcar cualquier cosa menos cero... Tambien se me ocurrio que podria ser una bobina o inductancia, pero el codigo tampoco se ajusta en lo que he buscado.

Gracias por responder 

Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16

Por eso digo que depende del circuito que puedas o no medir en la misma placa, si en paralelo tenes un capacitor no vas a tener problemas, pero si tenes un inductor no tenes otra forma de medir que abriendo el circuito, con una sola pata es suficiente.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred

Dice R1, sin lugar a dudas es una resistencia de 0,1 Ω ¿Es un Tester?
SIR SRAC 9.64 Datasheet


----------



## Cyborg16

0,1 Ω? no lo veo  Si el "R1" estuviese en la serigrafía del PCB no habría ninguna duda, pero decís que estará hecho a pedido en componente con la serigrafía?


----------



## Tacatomon

"R1" en la inscripción de la resistencia se traduce en 0R1 que es igual a 0.1Ohm. Nada tiene que ver con la serigrafía. De hecho, en algunos PCB se omiten en ciertos componentes y no dan referencias concretas.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## Cyborg16

Interesante, nunca lo había visto expresado así sin nada antes de la R.

Saludoss.


----------



## jonatanlc

Hola!

 Me entro una placa de un CNC (torno de control numerico) al taller , y tiene el integrado HC14AG el cual es un hex inverter  , segun investigue es de la familia CMOS el chip , opera entre 3 a 6 vcc+. Es valido un reemplazo por un SN7414?.

No logro conseguir un reemplazo en mi ciudad ...


----------



## zopilote

Primero mide el voltaje que le llega al integrado, luego decides apartir de ello.


----------



## pandacba

Error ese un 74HC14  y si es C-Mos, primera diferencia el consumo el TTL consume mucho más segundo el TTL trabaja solo 5V



Pedi a alguna casa grande en Bs As y que te lo envien, y si no lo conseguis asi, pedilo via Farnell o RS componentes, ellos te lo traen, te va a salir más caro, pero lo dejas original y dado el precio del equipo bien se juistifica.
Hayer me toco repara un Drive Fargo conseguí todo menos un diodo del tipo SMD, tuve que reemplazarlo por uno de igual caracteristicas pero de formato común, afortunadamente habia lugar para ello

Otra casa que puede tener es GM electrónica, le hemos comprado muchos de ls y otros que nadie tiene  Al menos fiugra en su base de datos, deberias llamar para cofirmar


----------



## kiran

Hola, alguien podría decirme si esto es una resistencia normal o otro tipo de resistencia, su serigrafía pone 47R 5% 3 W,  la he medido, pero marca como infinito.
Es la del centro.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es resistencia , confirmado por el R53 impreso en la plaqueta.

Y si mide infinito , está infinitamente abierta


----------



## kiran

jajajajaj MIL GRACIAS DOSMETROS.


----------



## ljcarballo

Necesitaría identificar esto componente, viene marcado con "Y 16 R" y creo que es un transistor. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## J2C

Ljcarballo

No es buena la imagen que has subido, no se llega a identificar que tipo de encapsulado es realmente.


Yo presumo que es un encapsulado del tipo SOT89 pero no tengo certeza.
















Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ljcarballo

Si el tipo de encapsulado es ese, no me he dado cuenta de ponerlo en la pregunta. En el circulo tiene un 16, a la izquierda del circulo una Y y a la derecha una R. Con el tipo de encapsulado este no he encontrado nada.

No es buena la imagen que has subido, no se llega a identificar que tipo de encapsulado es realmente.


Yo presumo que es un encapsulado del tipo SOT89 pero no tengo certeza.

http://media.digikey.com/photos/Texas Instr Photos/296-SOT-89-3.jpg


http://www.kytelabs.de/charts/outlines/sot89.gif




Saludos, JuanKa.-[/QUOTE]


----------



## J2C

Ljcarballo

Exactamente con *Y16R* como nomenclatura del componente no he visto nada.

Sin embargo en un HandBook de Nomenclaturas de componentes SMD se aproxima *Y163A* en encapsulado SOT89 que seria *ML6206S163P* un *Regulador de Voltaje Lineal de 1.6V±3% y 250mA* del fabricante MiniLogic Device Corp, del cual no he podido encontrar la Datasheet
 Te queda a ti tratar de relevar/levantar el esquemático donde es usado para confirmarlo.


También aparece como Y16 un zener de 47V pero ya en encapsulado SOT23 pero es totalmente distinto como veras:








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b0/SOT23.jpg



Espero haber sido de ayuda.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juanma2468

J2C dijo:
			
		

> Exactamente con *Y16R* como nomenclatura del componente no he visto nada.
> 
> Sin embargo en un HandBook de Nomenclaturas de componentes SMD se aproxima *Y163A* en encapsulado SOT89 que seria *ML6206S163P* un *Regulador de Voltaje Lineal de 1.6V±3% y 250mA* del fabricante MiniLogic Device Corp, del cual no he podido encontrar la Datasheet



Yo opino igual que J2C, por el tipo de encapsulado seguramente es un regulador de tensión por eso es que coincido con su teoria. Pero al no ser el mismo codigo habria que ver si realmente es de 1,6V. Por ahi si consigue un esquema del circuito se podria llegar a deducir o a que aparato pertenece.


----------



## ljcarballo

Es del cuadro de instrumentos de una moto de campo, y te mando una imagen de donde va.

Exactamente con *Y16R* como nomenclatura del componente no he visto nada.

Sin embargo en un HandBook de Nomenclaturas de componentes SMD se aproxima *Y163A* en encapsulado SOT89 que seria *ML6206S163P* un *Regulador de Voltaje Lineal de 1.6V±3% y 250mA* del fabricante MiniLogic Device Corp, del cual no he podido encontrar la Datasheet
 Te queda a ti tratar de relevar/levantar el esquemático donde es usado para confirmarlo.


También aparece como Y16 un zener de 47V pero ya en encapsulado SOT23 pero es totalmente distinto como veras:

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=i&s...vs4BkEb8rVaBLSbvGfnGbF7g&ust=1425513504537370



http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b0/SOT23.jpg



Espero haber sido de ayuda.




Saludos, JuanKa.-[/QUOTE]


----------



## J2C

Ljcarballo

Quien retiro el integrado de la plaqueta, un herrero ????.


Esa placa de circuito impreso es doble faz, o tratas de buscar el esquemático en la web o tratas de levantar el circuito/conexiones.


Sin ninguna de esas dos opciones se hace difícil poder confirmar que es correcto. Por otra parte no suelen encontrarse ese tipo de componentes con facilidad y siempre se terminan realizando reemplazos.


 Personalmente en esta situación no puedo recomendarte nada.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juanma2468

Pues viendo la imagen que adjuntaste, doy casi por descartado que sea un regulador, ya que en la serigrafia del componente aparecen las letras B - C - E, o sea que es un transistor, y justo debajo hay un diodo zener, lo que me hace pensar tal ves que en conjunto se comporte como un regulador de tension. 
De ser un transistor, lo mas parecido que encuentro con Y16R es Y16 solo que es un diodo zener de 47V, lo cual no coincide con lo esperado, pero buscando como YR encontre MSD601R - SOT346 npn gp 25V. 
Igual no estoy del todo seguro que sea esto.


----------



## J2C

Juanma2468

En ese caso tampoco seria un encapsulado SOT346 pues es totalmente distinto de la imagen que coloco antes:​ 



 *≠*​ *...*​ *..*​ Ver el archivo adjunto 126016​ 

Y en el encapsulado SOT89 lo mas parecido seria el 2SD874A del que adjunto la datasheet.




Saludos, JuanKa.-​


----------



## ljcarballo

Gracias a los dos por echarme una mano, yo también creo que es un transistor, pero no se que poner sustituto poner para empezar a hacer alguna prueba. Creo que lo que alimenta o regula es la tensión que va a un transformado cuya salida es la iluminación de un display lcd, Si consigo algo os lo hare saber.
En principio tenia dos condensadores muy hinchados los cambie por unos electrolíticos de la misma capacidad, pero seguía igual y al quitar la iluminación del lcd tiene como dos circuitos iguales, que se componen de lo que parece un diodo cener, cuya serigrafía pone "13" en uno parece estar bien y en el otro lado estaba totalmente quemado, como si hubiera habido un cortocircuito y lo que podría ser un transistor de esa rama también tenia un pequeño fogonazo, lo he estado buscando por internet, pero ni he encontrado la equivalencia del diodo zener ni la del transistor, tendré que tener un poco mas de paciencia

En ese caso tampoco seria un encapsulado SOT346 pues es totalmente distinto de la imagen que coloco antes:[/LEFT]


http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=i&s...qILGm3nJa9MTGxI6B15hnlew&ust=1425516869803805​ *≠*​ *...*​ *..*​ Ver el archivo adjunto 126016​ 

Y en el encapsulado SOT89 lo mas parecido seria el 2SD874A del que adjunto la datasheet.




Saludos, JuanKa.-​[/QUOTE]


----------



## pandacba

De echo es un transitor en la serigrafia esta marcado como TR5, de mediana potencia, para saber si es nPn o Pnp, tendras que ver hacia donde se dirige el colector y a donde el emisor.
Si podes energizar y medir que tenes donde va el colector y el emisor te puede ayudar para saber que tipo es


----------



## polpi

Perdonen mi interrupción.
Cuanto mide el componente en cuestión?
SOT89 = 4.50 mm
SOT223 = 6.50 mm


----------



## ljcarballo

Las medidas del componente son 4,5 por 2,5.





polpi dijo:


> Perdonen mi interrupción.
> Cuanto mide el componente en cuestión?
> SOT89 = 4.50 mm
> SOT223 = 6.50 mm


----------



## ivanelectr22

hola, recurro nuevamente a ustedes para identificar estos componentes que segun la apariencia deberian ser bobinas, pero ninguna marca continuidad, ( a no ser que esten todas abiertas), algunas de las mas chicas me marcan entre 120, 130 kohms pero el resto estan todas abiertas.

de ser resistencias basandome en sus colores deberian medir 100k, lo cual me causa mas dudas con respecto a lo que son, porque las otras miden lo que dije mas arriba.

¿en caso de ser bobinas, podre puentearlas? no creo poder conseguirlas, a no ser que alguien me recomiende algun lugar en cba donde las pueda comprar.

aca dejo unas fotos, son de una consola peavey mk-iv 16. el aspecto de la placa es porque justo estaba limpiandola, aclaro esto por las dudas jaja

los componentes en cuestion son los de color celeste, turquesa  (a no ser que vea mal los colores)y forma ovalada, redondeada o como quieran llamarle, las que estan de a tres, no marcan nada.

las mas chiquitas algunas marcan 120/130 k. bueno eso es todo, gracias


----------



## pandacba

Son capacidades.....


----------



## ivanelectr22

pandacba dijo:


> Son capacidades.....




¿capacitores? ¿de que tipo? ¿se conseguiran?gracias


----------



## pandacba

Date una vuelta por aqui
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/capacitor-forma-resistencia-51087/


----------



## ilcapo

hola, tengo un encapsulado DIP de 6 pines que dice todo esto !   N28  abajo de eso dice 018ATK63 
no encuentro el datasheet de este componente alguien sabe que es ?  gracias !


----------



## Daniel Meza

Seguramente es un 4n28, se trata de un optoacoplador


----------



## ilcapo

Ok muchas gracias !


----------



## ilcapo

Aprovecho para comentarles que hace un tiempo me dieron un hornito electrico que ya no servia y le pude rescatar el sensor de temperatura, pero alguien sabe que tipo de sensor es ? tiene un recubrimiento ceramico blanco y en la punta se unen los 2 conductores


----------



## Don Plaquetin

ilcapo dijo:


> hola, tengo un encapsulado DIP de 6 pines que dice todo esto !   N28  abajo de eso dice 018ATK63
> no encuentro el datasheet de este componente alguien sabe que es ?  gracias !



todos terminan en N28.. N36 son todos optoacopladores 

4N25... N28

Saludos


----------



## lucas123456

Buenas tardes.
 Aguien me podría decir que tipo de componenente es el encapsulado tipo transistor bipolar, con la referencia 131 8D WJ 89. Por la referencia quiza sea un mosfet o triac? Es un componente de una cafetera krups.
 Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Deberías poner foto de la plaqueta y componentes !

Fijate aqui : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f44/cafetera-delonghi-cruce-120007/


----------



## pandacba

Si trabaja en AC es un triac, no un mosfet
Es un BT131 te dejo la hoja de datos


----------



## DannyR

Hola buenos días!!Alguien de por aqui sabria decirme que nombre tienen estos especímenes que me encontre  creo que son diodos  pero no se de que tipo..


----------



## pandacba

Son diodos rápidos de cuerpo cerámico generalmente en el cuerpo esta la nomenclatura


----------



## YankuSa

Diodos ulñtrarapidos para rectificación ideales para fuentes conmutadas o plicaciones parecidas.


----------



## fco1306

Necesito cambiar un optoacoplador 6n137 por otro smd. 
Existe el 6n137 en smd en el mercado, pero la duda que tengo es si es del mismo tamaño que el convencional ya que me pongo a buscar en las librerías de eagle y no me aparece este componente en smd. ¿Existe la librería de eagle para 6n137 en smd? ¿se puede camniar por otro de la misma característica en smd que haya librería?
gracias


----------



## pandacba

No importa el nombre que tenga en tanto tenga el tamaño fìsico que buscas


----------



## Morpheo114

Buenas noches. 

Antes de nada me presento, me llamo Rafa y tengo una duda. 

No se identificar el componente de la siguiente foto. Es el componente azul. Es de una manta eléctrica y me gustaría repararla. 

Gracias por adelantado!!,


----------



## pandacba

Es una resistencia de 4.7Ω valor al 1% y unos 3W


----------



## Morpheo114

Vale perfecto. Me pueden recomendar alguna página donde comprar productos electrónicos? 

Soy de España


----------



## pigma

Hola, bienvenido al foro. No te ofendas pero si no sabes identificar esa pieza, que es una resistencia, te mucho cuidado ya que me imagino que ese circuito trabaja con voltaje alterno (110 ó 220V) y puede ser mortal si tocas el circuito encendido. 

Respondiendo a tu pregunta de forma mas directa, es una resistencia y su valor se da por los colores, puedes buscar en google una calculadora de resistencia, pones los colores y te dira su valor, por el tamaño calculo que es al menos de 2W de potencia (o mas).

No tomes mi comentario como regaño u ofensa, solo trato de advertir ya que es un circuito un tanto peligroso.


----------



## pandacba

Fijate en la pagina principal del foro(home) en Wikidestacados listado de proeveedores buca españa y alli tenes muchas direcciones


----------



## ljcarballo

Buenas tardes, ¿Qué componente puede ser "6203A", encapsulado en sop-89?. Es de un visualizador digital.


----------



## pandacba

Foto del componetne?


----------



## paulixcr

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/86977/TOREX/XC6203.html


----------



## ljcarballo

Gracias por las respuestas, voy a poner algo similar a ver que pasa.


----------



## juanma2468

Alguien sabe que tension soporta el LM2576HTC - 5 ? Porque el que yo preciso es el LM2576HV - 5 que soporta hasta 60V de entrada, pero en el data sheet no especifica nada con HTC, y es el que consigo aca.


----------



## paulixcr

Normalmente los últimos dígitos son para rangos de temperatura o empaquetados, pero rara vez afectan las especificación principales. Yo lo pondría sin preocuparme


----------



## juanma2468

Si te fijas en el datasheet aclara que el lm2576 soporta 40v y que solo el lm2575 hv soporta 60v, pero el que yo consigo termina con HCT. La T es del tipo de encapsulado por el HC nose


----------



## paulixcr

Podrías pasar una foto? Es que htc me sale q*ue* es la marca


----------



## paulixcr

Disculpa dos metros! Es una manía! 

Alguno sabe como reparar - conseguir - dar mantenimiento del varactor o varicap de un Sansui tu317?

Adjunto la foto
Gracias!


----------



## Ratmayor

Yo sólo engrasaría un poco los engranes, el resto se puede limpiar con aire, pero si funciona, *NO LO TOQUES*


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches paulixcr, muy acertadas las palabras de ratmayor, si funciona no lo toques, solo limpialo, cual es el problema que tiene, muchas veces pasa que las laminas fijas rozan con las moviles y por eso no anda bien, si es asi con mucho cuidado hay queenderezar las laminas para que en todo el recorrido no rocen. exito.


----------



## paulixcr

Buenas! Funciona en fm a frecuencias mayores a 90, menores a esta, una si otra no, pero este Sansui trae una antena integrada, puede ser también que este averidad


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si el "capacitor tandem" estuviera averiado , haría unos ruidos espantosos mientras se sintoniza


----------



## paulixcr

Esa respuesta me alivia. Si necesita un recap de los electrolíticos, y un mantenimiento, talvez mejore la sintonización.


----------



## pandacba

paulixcr dijo:


> Disculpa dos metros! Es una manía!
> 
> Alguno sabe como reparar - conseguir - dar mantenimiento del varactor o varicap de un Sansui tu317?
> 
> Adjunto la foto
> Gracias!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 128770



No es un varactor y mucho menos un varicap, busca esos terminos en la red y enterate que significan
Lo que tenes en esa foto es un tanden de sintonia, del que se han utilzado por millones y aun se siguen fabricando con una lmina o folil que separa las láminas metálicas similar al mylard
Es decir que el dielectrico del que mostras es el aire...
En muchos equipos de marca se hicieron con láminas de látón


----------



## paulixcr

Perdón, tenia entendido que es un capacitor variable o varicap


----------



## DOSMETROS

Varicap es un díodo que . . . .


----------



## paulixcr

Entendido y gracias por el consejo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

paulixcr dijo:


> Perdón, tenia entendido que es un capacitor variable o varicap


----------



## tekenika

La consulta de paulixcr, se refiere, como ya se dijo a un capacitor (condensador) variable con dieléctrico de aire.
Básico en su tiempo para circuitos sintonizados.
Les llamábamos "tandem" pues lo normal es que fueran montados más de uno sobre un mismo eje y no necesariamente de la misma capacidad, como es el caso del que motiva la consulta.
En los primeros tiempos de la radio, uno de los elementos que más nos llamaba la atención, a los niños audaces que nos asomábamos a la parte trasera de una "radio" era este dispositivo además, como es lógico, de las "lucesitas" de las válvulas. Ni que decir si había un "ojo mágico". Luego llegamos a fabricar algunos capacitores variables artesanales.
Mucho ha llovido dese entonces.
Saludos


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

Buenas amigos alguien tiene la hoja de datos del integrado DAP013C  de un tv lcd haier que me facilite ya que no la consigo en internet. hago mi pregunta aqui como es smd. gracias de antemano corrijo amigos conseguí el diagrama de la fuente. Tengo los 12v en vcc pero inestables es posible que sea el integrado que este mal o que puede ser la falla . Me disculpo si tienen que mover el mensaje


----------



## rastone1993

Hola Foro! Estoy arreglando una pedalera zoom g1x (son una porquería!!) ; y por lo que noto tiene problemas de alimentación. Tiene un ¿transistor? que entre sus dos terminales mido continuidad. Por lo que entiendo que es el responsable del fallo. Es un encapsulado SOT 89 ,  marcado como ky 633. 
Estuve buscando por varios lados pero encontré casi nada la nomenclatura "KY"...

Abrazo!


----------



## ecotronico

Hola rastone1993!

dices 





> Tiene un ¿transistor? que entre sus dos terminales mido continuidad. Por lo que entiendo que es el responsable del fallo. Es un encapsulado SOT 89



no se entiende bien tu consulta porque un encapsulado SOT 89 posee 6 patitas (o pines), y un transistor debería tener 3 o 4....
¿podrías subir una foto de la placa o circuito integrado?
tal vez así te ayudaríamos de mejor manera.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Esque puede ser un SOT-89 de tres pines






y dado el tamaño y la etapa a la que dice el compañero pertenece se puede tratar de un regulador.
Opino, también, que compartas las fotos del PCB


----------



## mcrven

Alexander Castellanos dijo:


> Buenas amigos alguien tiene la hoja de datos del integrado DAP013C  de un tv lcd haier que me facilite ya que no la consigo en internet. hago mi pregunta aqui como es smd. gracias de antemano corrijo amigos conseguí el diagrama de la fuente. Tengo los 12v en vcc pero inestables es posible que sea el integrado que este mal o que puede ser la falla . Me disculpo si tienen que mover el mensaje



Compatriota Alexander, esa fuente, según el diagrama que posteaste, genera 3 voltajes principales: 5V, 12V, 24V; solo mencionas los 12V inestables, por lo cual puedo asumir que no has medido el resto.

De allí puedo deducir que tu nivel técnico es muy limitado, más bien diría que bajo.

Reparar fuentes conmutadas requiere cierto nivel técnico y experiencia, además de instrumental adecuado. Básicamente, sin osciloscopio, no es posible acometer esas reparaciones.

El hecho de que hayas podido leer los 12V, casi seguramente indica que también debes tener el resto de las tensiones y, para el caso de la inestabilidad que observas, es síntoma de que no hay carga en la fuente. Esto quiere decir que la falla, casi seguramente, no está en la fuente sino en la circuitería del TV.

Te sugiero consultes con el servicio de Haier o con algún "TÉCNICO" bien experimentado.


----------



## ecotronico

tenías razón Daniel Maza: Encapsulado SOT-89 son 3 pines más un cuarto... no seis (6) ...


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

mcrven.

    Buenas amigo Gracias por responder cuando Dije 12 voltios inestables me refería al pin 10 vcc del ic DAP013C. Pero los 5v 12v y 24v en el secundario no están ya revise diodos, mosfet  y resistencias. El asumir que no avia medido los otros voltajes y de paso deducir que tanta experiencia tengo y desir que es Bajo. Solo con leer un mensaje Bueno sin Palabras.  El que no tenga mucha experiencia en fuentes conmutadas no creo .No estar capacitado Para hacerlo.


----------



## mcrven

Alexander Castellanos dijo:


> mcrven.
> 
> Buenas amigo Gracias por responder cuando Dije 12 voltios inestables me refería al pin 10 vcc del ic DAP013C. Pero los 5v 12v y 24v en el secundario no están ya revise diodos, mosfet  y resistencias. El asumir que no avia medido los otros voltajes y de paso deducir que tanta experiencia tengo y desir que es Bajo. Solo con leer un mensaje Bueno sin Palabras.  El que no tenga mucha experiencia en fuentes conmutadas no creo .No estar capacitado Para hacerlo.



Disculpa entonces. Pero amplía tus mensajes para la próxima.

Saludos...


----------



## victor6298

compañeros saludos alguien tendra el data del HA13516?


----------



## aleg94

Hola tengo que reemplazar este mosfet de una fuente de tv lcd 24", la nomenclatura es p0550ad, es de tipo smd

voy a a estar agradecido si alguien puede decirme algun reemplazo que se venda en Argentina ya que en los locales de electronica  no lo venden!

saludos ...


----------



## tecniloco80

Según el datasheet  de ese mosfet le puede dar uno de estos  http://alltransistors.com/es/mosfet/crsearch.php?struct=MOSFET&polarity=N&pd=80&uds=500&ugs=4.5&id=5&tj=0&fr=0&cd=0&rds=1.35&caps=TO252


----------



## feapta

Hola a todos, gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda, tengo un analizador de red averiado, es un "vemer adr-r visión", se me *h*a quemado un integrado y no puedo ver su nomenclatura, he hablado con el fabricante y no me quiere dar los datos, ha*_v*er si alguien puede reconocerlo.

Gracias 
un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro Don feapta ,  mirando la imagen postada creo si tratar de un CI controlador PWM  con lo transistor de potenzia de comutación tipo MosFet ya incluso en lo encapsulado .
Hay muchos tipos de CI asi conocidos mas  como "Top XXX" o "Tiny XXX" pero desafortunamente lo unico meo que veo en resolver esa questión seria hacer una "engineria reversa" de la tarjeta en torno dese CI explotado( pinos a pinos tal como es  conectados ) y despues estudiar algunas hojas de datos tecnicos del "Top XXX o Tiny XXX" de modo averigual qual dels se enquadra mejor .
Otra sugerencia quando en mantenimiento es enplear una lampara incandescente de unos 60 o 100 Wattios en serie con la entrada de la RED  y asi  operar en modo seguro sin explosiones nin danos adicionales totalmente desnesesarios caso algo aun estas errado.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu enpreita.
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## JoniDf

Bueno a ver si ahora las imagenes ayuda ya lo habia abierto este tema sino no hay drama adjunto fotos, en breve cuando llegue a casa subire fotos de la ficha que lleva el cable desde ya gracias


----------



## josemaX

Esto parece un programador de eproms, microcontroladores o algo así.

De la generación de esto: http://matthieu.benoit.free.fr/images/PKW-5000.jpg


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

San Google me dijo

http://www.electronicrepairguide.com/top223p-ic.html







Espero que sea de ayuda!!!


Saludos


----------



## berto198

hola compañeros del foro, haber si alguien me puede ayudar a identificar el componente de la foto , pertenece a un multimetro analogico, sospecho que podria ser una VDR, esta  conectada a la entrada del multimetro , haber si alguien lo reconoce, gracias.


----------



## solaris8

sacale una foto a la entrada del  donde estaba conectado, podria ser un fusible....


----------



## berto198

gracias amigo por tu respuesta , pero esta en paralelo con la entrada, enter el positivo y negativo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

si estaba cerca de la bobina del multimetro es una resistencia SHUNT

pero!

si estaba del otro lado entre las puntas de prueba puede ser un capacitor


----------



## DOSMETROS

Entre cuales *de las 4 patas* estaba ?


----------



## berto198

gracias a todos por el interes, estaba situado entre la entrada marcada como -COM y V.Ω.A


----------



## locodelafonola

hola  ., bueno te pidieron fotos de la coneccion interna​ porque asi es como andar adivinando​ o sea que iria asi ??????


----------



## berto198

si asi es, correcto.


----------



## czhard

Buenas, voy al grano. Tengo un compresor de aire casero (no hecho por mi) y básicamente está fabricado con piezas de lavadoras. Empezó a pegar chispazos en una pieza que conecta fase con el calderín. Luego se ponía incandescente y el termostato paraba. Espero que alguien me pueda decir QUÉ es esta pieza y cuál es su función. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Es un bimetálico protector por sobre-consumo 









​
Se consigue en casas que vendan artículos para reparar heladeras.


----------



## czhard

Muchísimas gracias Fogonazo. Sólo tú podías ayudarme, jejeje. Podría conectarlo directamente sin tener ese protector? Supongo que la incandescencia que veía se debiera a una sobretension; si pusiera otro pasaría lo mismo? Cómo podría solucionar este embrollo?


----------



## Fogonazo

Si se ponía incandescente muy posiblemente tengas algo mal con el motor.

El calentamiento de la lámina depende del consumo del motor, si es excesivo, se llega a poner roja y abre el circuito.

Verifica el capacitor de arranque, y el relee amperométrico, si es que tiene.


----------



## juanma2468

Tambien hay veces que se estropea ese bimetalico protector, quedando levemente separadas las placas una de otra, generando asi chispas entre ellas y levantando temperatura en la juntura bimetalica hasta llegar al corte, luego se repone y continua el ciclo antes mencionado. Lo mejor seria reemplazarlo y ver si el problema continua, puentearlo es una posible solucion rapida pero puede traer sus consecuencias como bien menciona Fogonazo.


----------



## luigimaldini

Bueno he retirado este diodo  y a mi me aparece UF10106, me imagino que ese ultimo digito es algo convencional, porque navegando por la red no veo que exista este diodo, si existe el UF1010, el problema es que encontrarlo sera tarea dificil y mas aqui donde vivo, me gustaria saber algun diodo que pueda sustituirlo, yo al medirlo en directa me daba 0,166v y en inversa tambien lo mismo, asi que me imagino que está en mal estado. Espero vuestra ayuda, gracias y un saludo a todos.


----------



## josemaX

Aqui tienes equivalencias http://www.vetco.net/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=4807


----------



## luigimaldini

Gracias amigo josemax,excelente pagina, me imagino que los equivalentes son todos esos que aparecen abajo, pues la verdad que hay bastantes. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## josemaX

De nada. Si claro, si el de la referencia de arriba se puede reemplazar por todos los del listado de abajo, entonces es que todos ellos son equivalentes entre si. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Es un diodo ràpido de 1A y 1000V, cualquier diodo con esa caracteristica te sirve


----------



## luigimaldini

Ok amigo pandacba, me quedo claro,jejejeje. Saludos de nuevo amigo


----------



## Jorgecaceres

alguien conoce este diodo? el R02N?? cual puedo usar para su reemplazo?


----------



## D@rkbytes

Dependiendo de la función que cumpla, es como puedes determinar un reemplazo.

Mira si éste diodo es similar: 1A MINIATURE FAST RECOVERY PLASTIC RECTIFIER


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Jorgecaceres dijo:


> alguien conoce este diodo? el R02N?? cual puedo usar para su reemplazo?



El remplazo es el tan ponderado *FR103* o *104* no vayas por los *105 106 107* porque te van a traer problemas 

*>Saludin Ayudin*

Posdata: si colocas en google *"reemplazo del FR104"* te van a aparecer miles y miles de modelos reemplazantes


----------



## alesmukler

Hola gente, estoy necesitando alguna alternativa al transistor PN2369. Es para reparar una computadora de los 80, un clon de ZX Spectrum que tiene este transistor frito cerca de la salida de video. Podría ser un 2N2222?

Gracias!
A.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

como se te ocurre decir semejante barbaridad

la hoja de datos dice claramente 200mA y su ancho de banda es de 100Mhz

podria funcionar el 2n3904 o el MPS2222

el 2n2222 esta muy muy sobrado para esa aplicacion


----------



## pandacba

Busca el 2N2369, en cápsula metálica, hasta no hace mucho yo lo he comprado, asi que no deberias tener problemas con el..


----------



## ljcarballo

¿Alguien tendría el datasheet de este circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo

ljcarballo dijo:


> ¿Alguien tendría el datasheet de este circuito?



¿ De que cosa es ?


----------



## mcrven

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De que cosa es ?



Adivina, adivinador, ¿Qué será? 

Aprovecho la ocasión, señor Moderador General...

¿No sería menester limpiar este tema, que ya tiene 139 páginas?


----------



## ljcarballo

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De que cosa es ?



De un tocadiscos de hace unos 30 años (telefunken sr102)


----------



## eL1ct

Hola,
Me acabo de encontrar con este componente: el PT2420ESOH (no confundir con el otro PT4240 de texas, o lo que fuere), y me he tomado la molestia de traducir el datasheet (con el google traductor, asi que es un poco chapuzero), bueno, pues por si a alguien le sirve subo el datasheet.


----------



## javilogik

Tras mucho googlear no me queda más remedio que pedir auxilio. Tengo una placa que necesito duplicar y hay un componente que no logro saber qué es. Por fortuna tengo el esquema del cacharro pero sin los valores, y el SMD físico tiene las siglas 1Ms (nada más).

Alguna pista para seguir buscando?

Os adjunto una foto de la parte del esquema del susodicho por si os suena.


PD: soy un aficionado, no tengo conocimientos avanzados.

Gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dos transistores NPN apareados


----------



## Scooter

Eso me parece que es la base de los operacionales, ya no me acuerdo si se llamaba configuración diferencial o algo así.


----------



## javilogik

Gracias Dosmetros. Por las siglas qué opinas?





Scooter dijo:


> Eso me parece que es la base de los operacionales, ya no me acuerdo si se llamaba configuración diferencial o algo así.



Gracias. Las siglas pueden darme alguna pista?


----------



## angel36

una foto? 

que tipo de encapsulado tiene?


----------



## DOSMETROS

U2 quiere decir = Integrado Nº 2 

Poné el diagrama completo


----------



## javilogik

Aquí está el diagrama completo y la foto del SMD en placa.

Gracias.


----------



## angel36

http://es.aliexpress.com/store/product/1Ms-1Ms-SOT363-NPN/1355196_2020246584.html?storeId=1355196

algo es algo


----------



## ElectroWero

Es un Dual NPN Bipolar Transistor.


----------



## javilogik

Sois unos capos.  Chapeau Ángel36 !!



Alguna idea del Q1 ?


----------



## ElectroWero

javilogik dijo:


> Sois unos capos.  Chapeau Ángel36 !!
> 
> 
> 
> Alguna idea del Q1 ?



Es un transistor NPN, en el encapsulado superior trae un CODE o codigo SMD, asi se puede buscar su Datasheet y saber sus especificaciones.


----------



## Scooter

¿Tiene un nombre especial el arreglo de dos diodos en una cápsula TO220?
Lo he visto como "dual diode" y cosas así pero me gustaría saber si hay un nombre específico.

Por ejemplo este:
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NTST30100CT-D.PDF

Debe de ser que no lo tiene porque si ni el fabricante lo usa...


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes Scooter

Ese tipo de Diodos, se utilizan mucho en la Fuentes Conmutadas, concretamente en la parte del secundario.

Si lo que preguntas es por el modelo, pues ahora mismo no tengo ninguno a mano para verlo, pero son muy normales.

Sal U2


----------



## Scooter

Ya, ya se que son muy normales. Se encuentran sin problemas.
Simplemente me había entrado la duda de si se llamaba "Bi-odo" o algo así.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Díodos Gay's


----------



## papirrin

me parece que les nombran rectificadores en la tiendas coloquialmente, no se si lo que buscas es el nombre cientifico y ese no lo se.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dobles o duales los llaman


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo tengo guardada desde 1981  una pareja de TIR 101/201 (creo que eran asi) que eran rectificadores duales en TO220 de 12A que saco Texas de Argentina en esa epoca.
Creo que nunca prendieron, supongo por que tenian una caida directa de mas de 1V y eran relativamente costosos.
Hoy tal vez sean piezas de museo de una epoca dorada de la tecnologia en nuestro pais (antes de que nos dedicaramos a enderezar bananas).


----------



## yosimiro

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *(antes de que nos dedicaramos a enderezar bananas)*.



Y con resultados, _*no muy satisfactorios*_.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
¿*Están hablando de diodos dobles de cátodo común*?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

p p p dijo:


> Y con resultados, _*no muy satisfactorios*_.


  



p p p dijo:


> ¿*Están hablando de diodos dobles de cátodo común*?


Los que yo digo ...unos eran de cátodo comun y los otros eran ánodo común. O sea (Maradona dixit) con una pareja 101/201 (prometo subir una foto mas tarde) te hacías un rectificador de onda completa... y por eso tengo uno de cada uno ... pero nunca los usé 

Los que vienen en las fuentes de PC son duales Schottky de cátodo común por que toda la potencia va "por la rama positiva".


----------



## Scooter

Los que he visto son de cátodo común.


----------



## el-rey-julien

un placer leerlos¡¡¡¡.
yo no tengo para aportar de momento,,,
pero los estoy leyendo  no se sientan incómodos porque su majestad,el rey de todas las cosas los observa
continúen con lo suyo 
PD:
espero esas fotos doctor¡¡¡¡





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Díodos Gay's



apareados por el ánodo,queda mas fino 
PD:
lo que recordo mi proyecto del generador eléctrico a anguilas eléctricas,como las pongo en serie


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Su majestad: sus pedidos son órdenes (disculpe la calidad de las fotos pero el celu no es muy bueno para eso)



Se supone que dice (en el que se vé) --> TIR 201D. El otro es el TIR 101D. El par es para 400V 12A...
Y lo que sigue es un par de copias del maual de Texas de 1981:


----------



## cosmefulanito04

También se usa esa configuración para múltiples alimentaciones, se les dicen diodos Oring.


----------



## torres.electronico

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Díodos Gay's





el-rey-julien dijo:


> apareados por el ánodo,queda mas fino


o diodos hermafrodita 
 efectivamente el nombre es "dual diode" ...  Dr... no se ofenda, pero... le molesta si organizo una colecta para comprarle una camara?  es la lente o es el plastico covertor el que esta arruinado? yo le saque el plastico y parece de 10Megapixel ahora mi camarita del telefono 
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaaaa.... no lo tengo con plastico. Es de poca resolucion nomas... dicen que es 3 Mpixels (?????) Pero no saca buenas fotos de cerca..
Luego saco una con la camara y la subo...


----------



## el-rey-julien

en las fuentes de pc y en las potencia de autos los vi,(son los rectificadores de los ±50 /57 volt)
los hay de cátodo común y de ánodo común,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A ver.... va de nuevo la foto de los TIR.



 y no pregunten que es el codigo al lado de ARG... por que no tengo idea que representa.


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo tenia un zener programable tl431 made in argentina,es una lastima que no le saque fotos


----------



## josco

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Tiene un nombre especial el arreglo de dos diodos en una cápsula TO220?
> Lo he visto como "dual diode" y cosas así pero me gustaría saber si hay un nombre específico.
> 
> Por ejemplo este:
> http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NTST30100CT-D.PDF
> 
> Debe de ser que no lo tiene porque si ni el fabricante lo usa...


 
aca les llamamos doble diodo o diodo doble. saludos.


----------



## djzagghar

Buenas amig@s me gustaría saber si alguien ha tenido que usar este diodo en particular, ya que he buscado referencias por Internet y no encuentro las exactas..

He visto T2D 82
T2D 54
T2D 79 y muchos otros

Pero no encuentro referencia alguna a este en particular, lo que no se si valdría cualquiera de los anteriores.

En las imágenes que les dejo a continuación, verán la serigrafía del mismo, y ademas la placa electrónica de la unidad interior de un aire acondicionado LG, a la cual pertenece ese diodo (marcado en rojo) 

Desde ya les agradezco su atención y ayuda.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Fijate esto
http://es.aliexpress.com/item/Free-...r-spot-can-Penhold-T2D49-T2D/32242378333.html


----------



## djzagghar

¿Pero tendrá las mismas características? es que ya he visto algunos como los que puse en la descripción anterior.. pero no sé si podrán ser reemplazo de ese.. 

Michas gracias @pandacba y lo tendré en cuenta.


----------



## ElectroWero

Cual es el modelo del Air conditioner?


----------



## djzagghar

Buenas, el modelo del Aire no lo tengo de momento.. es un LG de conductos.

He ido a la tienda de electrónica y ellos me dicen de reemplazar el diodo:

SB360 por este otro ------ SB5100 ó BY399

y el T2D 2N por este otro ------ P600M (el cual es enorme, en comparación con el que trae) 

¿Alguna recomendación si pueden ser reemplazo de ellos? 

Gracias!


----------



## alcgot

Hola disculpen la falta de conocimiento pero acabo de empezar, ahora, tengo un transformador chico de color amarillo tiene el siguiente código: 370rm816000 tiene 2 pines de un lado y 5 del otro y mis dudas son ¿El transformador es de Vca a Vcc? o de Vcc a Vcc? ¿como se comprueba un eliminador sin tener que conectarlo a corriente?


----------



## Fogonazo

alcgot dijo:


> Hola disculpen la falta de conocimiento pero acabo de empezar, ahora, tengo un transformador chico de color amarillo tiene el siguiente código: 370rm816000 tiene 2 pines de un lado y 5 del otro y mis dudas son ¿El transformador es de Vca a Vcc? o de Vcc a Vcc? ¿como se comprueba un eliminador sin tener que conectarlo a corriente?



1) *NO* conectes nada 
2) Publica fotos de buena calidad.
3) Lee *esto*


----------



## elnoble35

hola saludos a todos en este foro.

estoy buscando un remplaso para un transistor que biene en un televisor zenith la funcion que hace es video amplificador se encuentra localisado en la placa que se conecta al cinescopio.

el numero que tiene el diagramaen la lista de partes es 121-1256a

el numero que tiene el transistor fisicamente pude ser 1256  o podria ser 125g  los busque de las dos formas pero las caracteristicas que salen no van de acuerdo con la funcion  .

gracias de antemano para todos


----------



## dantonio

Según una respuesta dada en la Web y aceptada como aporte valorado por quien 
consultó un reemplazo posible es el 2AS673D (PNP). 
Saludos.


----------



## elnoble35

gracias por la respuesta  voy a buscar haber que encuentro


----------



## ElectroWero

elnoble35 dijo:


> hola saludos a todos en este foro.
> 
> estoy buscando un remplaso para un transistor que biene en un televisor zenith la funcion que hace es video amplificador se encuentra localisado en la placa que se conecta al cinescopio.
> 
> el numero que tiene el diagramaen la lista de partes es 121-1256a
> 
> el numero que tiene el transistor fisicamente pude ser 1256  o podria ser 125g  los busque de las dos formas pero las caracteristicas que salen no van de acuerdo con la funcion  .
> 
> gracias de antemano para todos




Cual es modelo de la TV?


----------



## elnoble35

hola Electrowero  la televicion es una zenit medelo sm2767s

grasias


----------



## dantonio

Subo el respectivo manual.
Saludos.


----------



## elnoble35

grasias por tu ayuda.

yo tengo el diagrama de la tv el problema es que no puedo encontrar  las substituciones para 2 transistores de ese televisor.

 1:es el Q3431  en la lista de partes me da esta numeracion 121-1264-01A
 2:es elQ5106  en la lista de partes meda esta numeracion  121-1256A

espero alguien me pueda ayudar a resolver .

gracias


----------



## dantonio

En cuanto al Q3431 te sugiero mirar este link:
http://www.daselec.com.ar/1/reempla...stor_de_silicio_NPN_sustituto_equivalente.htm
Por el Q5106, creo haberte dado respuesta anteriormente.


----------



## ElectroWero

El 121-1256A es el NTE 290A = KSA673 EBC, algo a tener encuenta el 2SA673D tiene los pines al revés ECB.

El 121-164-01A es el NTE 194 = BC639.

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola 

ese transistor tiene un código que usaba Zeneth,, me paso con un televisor de esa empresa peruana, en fin por lo que tengo entendido leí hace mucho en un post que el remplazo era un PNP puedes usar un *2SA673* o cualquiera que tenga las misma característica que trabaje como driver...  cerciórate colocarlo correctamente porque están cambiado lo que es base, emisor y colector nada dificil solo pensar un poco.

Saludo


----------



## jobeb

Es un componente SMD de tres pines, mide 3mm x 1,5mm x 1mm y tiene escrito X315 en la parte superior.
Encapsulado SOT-23

¿Alguien sabe que componente es?
¿Alguno que sea compatible?

Gracias y un saludo ...


----------



## kuroro16

Busca por aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/

Fotos y mas info de la placa donde tienes el componente tambien sería ayuda


----------



## jobeb

Es una plaquita de un portatil asus x401a que contiene el conector DC y un conector USB.

Si conecto el cable Flex que va desde dicha plaquita a la placa base, el portatil no arrancaba (La alimentación va con otro cable) pero sin el cable Flex si que arranca. Con la ayuda de un polimetro me di cuenta de que el componente X315 era el que estaba causando los problemas en la plaquita, lo desoldé y ahora funciona todo correctamente incluido el USB de la plaquita .

Entonces mi pregunta es ¿para que sirve el dichoso X315?


----------



## ilcapo

Hola amigos del foro! tengo un componente que pense que era un LED rojo pero lo conecte y no iluminaba nada solo se veia un puntito rojo, asi que despues de renegar un tiempo pensando que era el circuito el que estaba mal, saque el led y vi que era bastante raro, tiene el catodo y el anodo iguales, asi que creo que me vendieron algo que no es un LED rojo !! les paso un dibujo que hice para que vean a ver si saben que es 

saludos !!


----------



## jorger

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro! tengo un componente que pense que era un LED rojo pero lo conecte y no iluminaba nada solo se veia un puntito rojo, asi que despues de renegar un tiempo pensando que era el circuito el que estaba mal, saque el led y vi que era bastante raro, tiene el catodo y el anodo iguales, asi que creo que me vendieron algo que no es un LED rojo !! les paso un dibujo que hice para que vean a ver si saben que es
> 
> saludos !!



Lo que tienes ahí es un Led *Infrarrojo* que emite no muy lejos del espectro visible. De ahí que al conectarlo veas un pequeño puntito rojo.
Un saludo.


----------



## ilcapo

como puedo comprobar que sea un infrarrojo para asegurarme ? gracias!


----------



## pipa09

ilcapo dijo:


> como puedo comprobar que sea un infrarrojo para asegurarme ? gracias!


 Conecta el led y dirigilo a la camara de un celular, la camara capta la emision del diodo
 si es que este es infrarrojo!. Para que sepas como se deberia ver, haz la prueba con un control remoto normal dirigiendo el haz hacia la camara.


----------



## josemaX

ilcapo dijo:


> como puedo comprobar que sea un infrarrojo para asegurarme ? gracias!



Si lo enciendes y lo miras con una cámara digital (por ejemplo de teléfono móvil) verías que "luce" ya que esas cámaras son sensibles a IR.


----------



## jorger

pipa09 dijo:


> Conecta el led y dirigilo a la camara de un celular, la camara capta la emision del diodo
> si es que este es infrarrojo!. Para que sepas como se deberia ver, haz la prueba con un control remoto normal dirigiendo el haz hacia la camara.






josemaX dijo:


> Si lo enciendes y lo miras con una cámara digital (por ejemplo de teléfono móvil) verías que "luce" ya que esas cámaras son sensibles a IR.


Iba a decir exactamente lo mismo..


----------



## ilcapo

Ok gracias en un rato lo pruebo !


----------



## JOMACOAL

Hola,

Espero me puedan ayudar, en la imagen se ve un componente que es L02, pero si lo vemos al revés, seria 207, pero claro , entonces seria una  resistencia de 200 M y no encuentro esa resistencia por ninguna parte, espero que me podáis ayudar.

Gracias.


----------



## ricbevi

JOMACOAL dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Espero me puedan ayudar, en la imagen se ve un componente que es L02, pero si lo vemos al revés, seria 207, pero claro , entonces seria una  resistencia de 200 M y no encuentro esa resistencia por ninguna parte, espero que me podáis ayudar.
> 
> Gracias.



Hola...¿mediste con un multímetro/tester a ver que mide?....¿en donde esta funcionando dicha placa?
Parecen todas resistencias SMD.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Bleny

Es una resistencia de 200Mhoms  si no la encuentras podrías poner 2 en serie  de 100Mhoms O 4 de 50Mhoms


----------



## ingegus

Podria ser una bobina y la nomenclatura seria L02, si te fijas es diferente el codigo de "L02" a "106". Ojala te sirva

Me refiero entre "L" y "1"


----------



## ruben90

utiliza un multimetro en ohmetro, me parece una resistencia, las bobinas smd son un poco mas grandes, de color negro y cuadradas.


----------



## Scooter

Parece una resistencia. Pero si no la desueldas no la puedes medir.
Me parece demasiado alto el valor. Diría que la más alta que he visto era de 15M o así


----------



## Bleny

También se podría interpretar como si fuera un 1 entonces seria 200 Ohms


----------



## JOMACOAL

Hola,

He medido la "supuesta resistencia" y no mide nada, la escala mas grande de mi polimetro es de 200M y no mide, por supuesto está desoldada de la placa.
Me resulta muy raro su valor 200M y tampoco se si es una bobina.
Este componente misterioso no me mide nada, ni como diodo, ni como resistencia, ni como condensador.
La placa en si, es un detector de cables electricos.

Espero alguna respuesta.

Gracias y saludo.


----------



## ruben90

Igual busque en Internet y no encuentro nada con esa nomenclatura, y si buscas el diagrama online? O postea la marca del probador.


----------



## JOMACOAL

ruben90 dijo:


> Igual busque en Internet y no encuentro nada con esa nomenclatura, y si buscas el diagrama online? O postea la marca del probador.





La marca del probador de cables es Fluke y no he encontrado el esquema, la cuestion es que es dificil sacar el esquema, porque es a doble cara y habria que invertir bastante tiempo y poder cometer errores.
El tema es que la resistencia parece ser de 207, es decir 200M, pero no la encuentro por ningun lado nien smd ni en una normal para poder probar, la mas alta que tengo es de 10M y tendria que poner 20 resistencias en serie para obtener los 200M y seria imposible colocarla en el circuito, en fin, no se lo que hacer.....


----------



## Scooter

Es que de 200M a circuito abierto hay poco camino ya.

Puede que sea de 200M para un uso especial pero me parece un valor desaforado.


----------



## JOMACOAL

Scooter dijo:


> Es que de 200M a circuito abierto hay poco camino ya.
> 
> Puede que sea de 200M para un uso especial pero me parece un valor desaforado.




Si, es un valor un poco raro, y si lo leemos al reves seria L02 , pero tampoco encuentro ese codigo en ningun componente SMD...

Bueno, espero que alguien mas pueda dar alguna informacion al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## ruben90

También hay que recordar que las empresas manufacturan sus propios componentes, deberías llamar a soporte técnico y comentarles que eres técnico y que no encuentras el valor del componente y que garantía expiró, sería una solución.


----------



## JOMACOAL

ruben90 dijo:


> También hay que recordar que las empresas manufacturan sus propios componentes, deberías llamar a soporte técnico y comentarles que eres técnico y que no encuentras el valor del componente y que garantía expiró, sería una solución.



Si, pero normalmente te piden datos, es decir, nombre de la empresa, CIF, etc.... y otras veces te remiten a sus servicios tecnicos para que ellos lo reparen.
Es complicado que ellos te digan cual es el componente.

Gracias.


----------



## Bleny

Podrías poner una resistencia de 10 mhoms en paralelo para que no le cueste tanto leer el valor al multimetro al ser un valor muy alto, 

en paralelo con la de 10mhoms seria un valor de aprox 9.5 mhoms si es de 200 mhoms la resistencia smd


----------



## JOMACOAL

Bleny dijo:


> Podrías poner una resistencia de 10 mhoms en paralelo para que no le cueste tanto leer el valor al multimetro al ser un valor muy alto,
> 
> en paralelo con la de 10mhoms seria un valor de aprox 9.5 mhoms si es de 200 mhoms la resistencia smd




Ya lo he probado, pero la resistencia L02/207 no mide, parece ser que está abierta.


----------



## ruben90

Yo digo que le pongas la de mayor tamaño que tengas, y prueba si le afecta. Compruebalo con algún cable que ya hayas probado y compara resultados. No se me ocurre nada más.


----------



## el-rey-julien

miren que alrededor de la resistencia,las otras resistencias también son de un valor alto,

para mi sin dudas ,es una resistencia de 200 megones


----------



## Daniel Meza

¡Vaya!, también me sorprende ese valor, pero a todo esto, ¿cómo determinas que ese es el componente dañado?. ¿O sólo es curiosidad?. 

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

el valor comercial mas cercano es de 220mΩ  o 180mΩ ,
de 200 no creo que encuentres ,mejor dos de 100mΩ 
·································
si fuero yo 
al ver que los otros valores de las resistencias son altos
 y rodean a esta de 200 que aparentemente esta a chasis,
midiendo las otras si están bien y como son de un valor relativo mas bajo que la resistencia sospechosa ,entonces seguramente esta bien,
*pero hay que comprobarlo* 
*y  mi tester no alcanzara a medir ese valor*,
la solución es colocar resistencia/as en paralelo,así bajar el valor hasta que mi tester(multimetro)
le alcance la escala y medir ,
calcular el valor total de las resistencias  , y contrastar lo que dice los cálculos en papel (o la calculadora) con lo que me dice 
el multimetro
así  de facil


----------



## yosimiro

Hola, estuve desguazando algunas placas, para que el desorden no me tape, y de los restos de una fotocopiadora, extraje estas piezas.




Los primeros, parecen miniflybacks, pero los otros.





Parecen...

¿Triplicadores?


----------



## Fogonazo

*Todos* son transformadores de alta tensión, algunos conmutados y los otros posiblemente de FeSi, estos últimos son buenos para hacer *Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-587809200-matamoscas-y-mosquitos-para-carniceria-o-granja-_JM*
Los otros también, pero necesitan circuiterío.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Algunos pueden tener salidas rectificadas positivas y otros negativas


----------



## yosimiro

4 de los 5 primeros, estaban en la misma placa.

Espero que estén marcados de algún modo, ya me parecía raro que estuvieran en parejas.

Por cierto, saqué mas de una docena de TO220.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola amigo Walter podemos quedar bien :babear:

Los que son 2 juntos es un 6+6 es negativo y positivo los que son encapsulado grande en resina tiene resistencia diodos y capacitores de muy alta tension en si es un paquete es el ionizador principal del cabezal todos incluyendo los chiquitos tiene tienen diodos son ionizadores de cabezales algunos para rejillas otros para para cabezales incluso se usan para sacar estatica a la hoja... (el grande creo que era auto oscilante no me acuerdo)

Si te animas y tiene buena creatividad hay miles de proyectos para esa cosas... Si buscas capacitores para una tesla estan en el grande pero mejor aprende a remover resina 

Saludos y que te diviertas


----------



## DOSMETROS

SSTC dijo:


> pero mejor aprende a remover resina


 
Removedor gel + bolsita de Nylon o frasco de vidrio :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/973066/


----------



## impresora12

Hola desarme un drone que no le andaba uno de los motores, descubrí que estaba quemado un componente (tiene uno de estos para cada una de las 4 salidas a los motores), les dejo las fotos y les agradecería si me dicen el nombre para poder ir a comprarlo y reemplazarlo para ver si lo puedo hacer andar.
Su codigo es 004C, parece un transistor pero no se que es en verdad. 
Saludos y gracias


----------



## J2C

.


Impresora12

Pues mira por *aquí*, deberás tener en cuenta las dimensiones para saber cual es realmente.





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## impresora12

Bien, es SOT-323
Entonces ¿El nombre del componente de la foto seria un transistor ST7400? ¿Se pide asi en el local de electronica? Nunca compre componentes smd


----------



## J2C

. 


Impresora12



impresora12 dijo:


> ...... ¿El nombre del componente de la foto seria un transistor ST7400? ¿Se pide asi en el local de electronica? Nunca compre componentes smd


En teoría si, depende de que comercios electrónicos haya en la zona donde vives pero por lo general todo lo que es SMD es bastante dificultoso de conseguir, deberás armarte de mucha paciencia.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## impresora12

Muchas gracias !
Uh que lastima ! No sabia que era dificil de conseguir. Voy a ver si tengo suerte. Saludos y gracias


----------



## marmiranje

Hola. Es la primera vez que escribo en este foro.

Tengo un componente en una pcb de una carretilla elevadora que es la primera vez que lo veo. Está marcado con una flecha en la imagen adjunta. Se encuentra conectado en paralelo con grupos de mosfet conectados en serie como muestro en la imagen.

No tiene ninguna marca de polaridad.

He probado a hacer medidas de capacidad e inductancia sin desconectarlo de la placa
Inductancia medida: 0,6mH
Capacidad medida :4,6uF

¿Alguien sabe de qué se trata? Gracias y un saludo.


Edito:
Tengo uno destruido en la misma placa y ha debido soltar un líquido amarillo porque ha dejado un polvo amarillo depositado que se quita si le das con el dedo. Adjunto imagenes.


----------



## Juan Tamarit

La verdad que no tengo idea  

Parece una ladrillito 

¿No será alguna resistencia SMD de potencia?  En vista del encapsulado "arenoso", símil a las resistencias de vidrio. Aunque quiero aclarar que no sé si lo que estoy diciendo existe.

Ah! Dicho sea de paso: Los MOSFET están detonados, ¿Qué le pasó a esa placa?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , para mi mas parece sener  un capacitor multicamada de elevada capacitancia , su función es desacople de la alimentación   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, fijate entre que puntos está conectado.


----------



## marmiranje

Es una placa rota, desconozco el motivo.

Si mido resistencia me da valores distintos de Megaohmios dependiendo si alterno las puntas del polímetro así que no creo que sea una resistencia.

Respecto a si es un condensador, he intentado buscar fabricantes condensadores con apariencia parecida y no los encuentro por eso me hace dudar. Sin embargo tengo uno destruido y ha debido soltar un líquido amarillo porque ha dejado un polvo amarillo depositados que se quita si le das con el dedo. Edito el mensaje para añadir la imagen.

Gudino Roberto, está conectado entre drenador y fuente, ¿qué crees que puede ser?


----------



## Fogonazo

Para conseguir una medición "Realista" hay que retirar el componente de la placa, ¿ Lo hiciste ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, si está conectado entre drenador y fuente de distintos transistores, lo más probable, es que se trate de una resistencia de muy bajor valor.


----------



## Lucho LP

Tiene toda la pinta de capacitor. Yo haría lo que dice nuestro Maestro Fogonazo y sacaría "el bueno" para medirlo y sacarme la duda.
Saludos.-


----------



## pandacba

Es que lo que dice Fogonazo es lo lógico y esto ee electrónica como ya he dicho antes y hay que seguir pasos lógicos, ya que al medir en circuto y dependindo donde se encuentre el isntrumento puede ser engañado, por eso la necesidad e aislar el componente, recuerden el circuito equivalente de un capacitor


----------



## marmiranje

No he conseguido extraerlo aún porque tiene un enorme dispador adherido por detrás y no logro desoldarlo. Yo también apuesto por un condensador, pero, ¿tiene sentido tener un condensador entre drenador y fuente?


----------



## blanko001

No sé si tiene sentido pero se parece mucho a un termistor SMD.


----------



## Juan Tamarit

¿Los termistores funcionan con mercurio? Porque ese polvo amarillo no es óxido de mercurio ni por casualidad. El mismo es de color naranja-rojizo.

Además ¿tiene sentido ponerle un disipador a un termistor? 

Aunque reconozco que de aspecto son parecidos.

Para achicar posibilidades ¿Cuáles son las *dimensiones *del componente?


----------



## blanko001

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> ¿Los termistores funcionan con mercurio? Porque ese polvo amarillo no es óxido de mercurio ni por casualidad. El mismo es de color naranja-rojizo.
> 
> Además ¿tiene sentido ponerle un disipador a un termistor?
> 
> Aunque reconozco que de aspecto son parecidos.
> 
> Para achicar posibilidades ¿Cuáles son las *dimensiones *del componente?



Las dimensiones las desconozco, pero dependiendo del diseño supongo deben existir en diversos tamaños. Por otro lado los termistores en un disipador sirven para "monitorear" la temperatura del mismo... Te dejo AQUÍ un poco de información que encontré al respecto, habría que visitar la web del fabricante cuyo nombre aparece en la descripción del artículo.
Por otro lado... no tienes numero o serie de la placa? Aveces con ese número puedes hallar un esquema o información de la misma. 
Saludos!

PD: No sé si sea ese componente, solo se me ocurre el parecido físico... pero no debemos fiarnos de eso.


----------



## Juan Tamarit

Daniel Lopes había sugerido un condensador. Investigando encotré esto, que son condensadores de película:



Lo que me llama la atención es el polvo amarillo... cosa de químicos 

Sigo investigando.

PD: gracias blanko001 por el enlace y la explicación del monitoreo. Siempre aprendo algo nuevo en este foro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Cuanto a lo polvo amarillo creo que ese sea un residuo o restos de lo dielectrico explotado.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.





marmiranje dijo:


> No he conseguido extraerlo aún porque tiene un enorme dispador adherido por detrás y no logro desoldarlo. Yo también apuesto por un condensador, pero, ¿tiene sentido tener un condensador entre drenador y fuente?


!!!SI , perfectamente porque seguramente ese conponente  es un capacitor de desacople de la alimentación !!!!!    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Tamarit

Bueno, supongamos que es el condensador que propone Daniel. Si no se lo puede desoldar de la placa ¿Cómo lo vamos a cambiar? 

Por otro lado ¿Cuál es el valor del cap? (suponiendo un cap) 

Además esa placa parece Chernobyl después de la explosión ¿Es factible repararla o fabricarla de nuevo?


----------



## Lucho LP

Yo también pensé en un capacitor, pero teniendo en cuenta que está montado en un disipador... o es un termistor como se habla mas arriba, o una resistencia. Pareciera evidente.
La otra en vez de desoldar es hacer un pequeño corte en una de las pistas y "soltarle una pata" para medir. Después se arregla muy fácilmente.
Saludos


----------



## marmiranje

Gracias a todos por vuestro interés y ayuda.

Las dimensiones son 13mm de largo x 10mm de ancho x 3.5mm de alto

Tal vez lo lógico es que fuera un termistor pero estoy casi 100% seguro que es un condensador de película. He estado investigando por mi cuenta y llegué al mismo sitio que blanko001. No obstante tampoco encuentro termistores de esas dimensiones.

También he podido desoldar el componente y me da un valor aproximado de 2.2uF. Existen condensadores de película de ese valor y dimensiones aunque es difícil encontrarlos (las dimensiones son aproximadamente las de un encapsulado smd 5040).

Me sorprende de todas formas ese valor tan elevado de capacidad en paralelo entre drenador y fuente y sigo sin entender por qué tiene esa disposición.

Si tuviera función de desacoplo pienso que el condensador estaría colgando del positivo DC de la carga y no directamente del drenador. Debe ser para compensar algún tipo capacidad 

Por si a alguien se le ocurre algo, se trantan de tiras de mosfet agrupadas en paralelo y cada una de esas tiras después va asociada en serie con otra. Cada 2 tiras puestas en serie tiene un elemento "condensador" de estos de paralelo entre drenador de un condensador y fuente del otro (como indiqué en la imagen al inicio del post).

Si consigo arreglarlo lo comentaré.

Edito: en la placa pone ADEZPB0D. No encuentro nada al respecto.


----------



## Juan Tamarit

Bakan!  Con la medición nos vamos acercando. Ahora con ese dato hago la pregunta de IJNORANTE:

¿Un termistor o resistencia puede tener capacitancia? ¿O solo los condensadores pueden arrojar valores al respecto? Eso achica más las posibilidades... creo


----------



## marmiranje

A mi entender no. Un termistor es un resistencia variable, y en caso de tener una capacidad parásita (que no sé si la tiene) no debe ser de un valor tan elevado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

marmiranje dijo:


> Gracias a todos por vuestro interés y ayuda.
> 
> Las dimensiones son 13mm de largo x 10mm de ancho x 3.5mm de alto
> 
> Tal vez lo lógico es que fuera un termistor pero estoy casi 100% seguro que es un condensador de película. He estado investigando por mi cuenta y llegué al mismo sitio que blanko001. No obstante tampoco encuentro termistores de esas dimensiones.
> 
> También he podido desoldar el componente y me da un valor aproximado de 2.2uF. Existen condensadores de película de ese valor y dimensiones aunque es difícil encontrarlos (las dimensiones son aproximadamente las de un encapsulado smd 5040).
> 
> Me sorprende de todas formas ese valor tan elevado de capacidad en paralelo entre drenador y fuente y sigo sin entender por qué tiene esa disposición.
> 
> Si tuviera función de desacoplo pienso que el condensador estaría colgando del positivo DC de la carga y no directamente del drenador. Debe ser para compensar algún tipo capacidad
> 
> Por si a alguien se le ocurre algo, se trantan de tiras de mosfet agrupadas en paralelo y cada una de esas tiras después va asociada en serie con otra. Cada 2 tiras puestas en serie tiene un elemento "condensador" de estos de paralelo entre drenador de un condensador y fuente del otro (como indiqué en la imagen al inicio del post).
> 
> Si consigo arreglarlo lo comentaré.
> 
> Edito: en la placa pone ADEZPB0D. No encuentro nada al respecto.


Desafortunadamente caro Don marmiranje mi descurpe, pero ustedes estas equivocado en tu raciocinio  , eso porque ese conponente "misterioso" en realidad estas conectado entre los Drenos de los transistores MosFet superiores (mas arriba) y Supridouro de los otros transistores MosFet mas abajo .
Como  eses "dos transistores" (arreglo de riba y de abajo) estan en serie , la junción de los dos transistores MosFet (Sourse de los arriba con Dreno de los abajo ) es en realidad  la salida de potenzia desa tarjeta  y lo conponente "misterioso" en realidad estas conectado en paralelo con la alimentación DC (Dreno de los tranistores arriba y Sourse de los abajo ). Un capacitor de desacople NO puede sener conectado a la salida y tierra senon lo senal de salida serias corto circuitado a la tierra.
 Creo que en realidad toda esa tarjeta sea una bruta puente "H" hecha con multiplos transistores tipo MosFet en paralelo para garantizar una buena potenzia de salida , lastima que si tenga explotado    
Asi presumo que ese sin dudas es un capacitor multicapa de alta capacitancia y su función es desacople de la alimentación DC .        
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juan Tamarit

Bueno, desde el principio Daniel viene diciendo lo del cap de desacople de la alimentación, y por lo que se vé a lo largo del post parece que se ganó el kilo de helado (apuesta implícita  ).

Evidentemente se trata de un condensador multicapa de 2,2uF 

Si todavía hay dudas podría simularse el circuito en Livewire o algún programa semejante, antes de volver a hacer estallar la placa por segunda vez, aunque confío en la experiencia de Daniel de quién he visto grandes muestras de conocimiento. Si hay confianza en su opinión entonces ningún simulador, comprar el componente y colocarlo.

Además ya lo repitió tantas veces que si le seguimos dando vueltas al asunto va a terminar enloquecido y trepando por la pared 

Considero que: MISIÓN CUMPLIDA, DOÑA


----------



## djstigma

hola como andan tanto tiempo, vengo con un problemita. tengo una fuente de un tv samsung 32" lcd la cual lleva un pequeño ic smd con la matricula tda4863. no logro conseguirlo y no he podido encontrar un reemplazo directo. agradeceria si alguien me puede informar de algun reemplazo. muchas gracias


----------



## dantonio

Mira este link:
http://tv.yoreparo.com/reparacion_de_tv/cual-es-reemplazo-directo-del-citda4863aj--t1084915.html
Saludos.


----------



## djstigma

dantonio dijo:


> Mira este link:
> http://tv.yoreparo.com/reparacion_de_tv/cual-es-reemplazo-directo-del-citda4863aj--t1084915.html
> Saludos.



te agradesco la respuesta, pero si miras bien estan hablanco de un ic de vertical de tv crt.
al parecer tienen casi la misma matricula increiblemente. y ahi es donde esta el problema al buscar info y un reemplazo. gracias


----------



## ricbevi

djstigma dijo:


> te agradesco la respuesta, pero si miras bien estan hablanco de un ic de vertical de tv crt.
> al parecer tienen casi la misma matricula increiblemente. y ahi es donde esta el problema al buscar info y un reemplazo. gracias



 Hola...No se de reemplazos pero acá esta la hoja de datos del *TDA4863* que seguramente tiene esa fuente.
 Saludos.

 Ric.


----------



## zopilote

djstigma dijo:


> hola como andan tanto tiempo, vengo con un problemita. tengo una fuente de un tv samsung 32" lcd la cual lleva un pequeño ic smd con la matricula tda4863. no logro conseguirlo y no he podido encontrar un reemplazo directo. agradeceria si alguien me puede informar de algun reemplazo. muchas gracias



Hay circuitos como el  L6562 o el OB6563  que  servirian como reemplazo de tu TDA4863.


----------



## dantonio

Es cierto, he cometido un error en la información previa dada, pues solicitó 
el TDA4863 controlador de fuente PFC.


----------



## djstigma

les agradesco a todos sus respuestas 
pero al final logre contactar con una tienda privada que no vende al publico, y ellos tienen
ese ic y muchos componentes raros. 
en cuanto a un posible reemplazo, en las demas tiendas no hay nada, nisiquiera los sujeridos por el compañero. 
bueno un abrazo a todos y gracias


----------



## victorbl

Hola a todos, mi pregunta es sencilla, estoy reparando un transformador de 12v solo debo cambiarle un condensador de 1000uf 25v, pero me encuentro que solo tengo de 1000uf 35v, este me sirve? y cual seria la diferencia?


----------



## J2C

.




victorbl dijo:


> Hola a todos, mi pregunta es sencilla, estoy reparando un transformador de 12v solo debo cambiarle un condensador de 1000uf 25v, pero me encuentro que solo tengo de 1000uf 35v, este me sirve? y cual seria la diferencia?



Victorbl

*Si te sirve* ya que soporta mas tensión que el reemplazado.





 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Benja123

HOLA A TODOS.
Necesito saber cual es el reemplazo de un transistor N13T1?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://us.100y.com.tw/pdf_file/31-N13T1.pdf

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Benja123

Muchas gracias elaficionario!


----------



## Benja123

Alguien me podría pasar la hoja de datos de ese transistor(N13T1? Por que conseguí como reemplazo un 2N6027 y al probarlo en la plaqueta original no funciona. Quizás necesite Una tensión diferente para activar la compuerta.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

http://www.datasheets360.com/pdf/-3593056259207556309

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/11491/ONSEMI/2N6027.html

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## shevchenko

Benja123 dijo:


> Alguien me podría pasar la hoja de datos de ese transistor(N13T1? Por que conseguí como reemplazo un 2N6027 y al probarlo en la plaqueta original no funciona. Quizás necesite Una tensión diferente para activar la compuerta.



Y muchas veces la ubicación de sus pines (base colector emisor) también varían, como sus rangos de frecuencias!


----------



## Benja123

Qué significa..."Gate to Cathode Reverse Voltage"? Puede ser que si este valor es diferente haga que no funcione el circuito?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Voltaje inverso de gate-cathode.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juan47

Acudo al foro por si algumo sabe que tipo de transistor
es el BUW47

Muchas gracias


----------



## Yuminix

Hola, estoy por enbarcarme en un proyecto de hacer un modulo para el auto que consiste en cierre automatico de puertas.

El punto es que este mismo lleva componentes SMD, los cuales para abaratar costos, estaba pensando en reemplar los mismos por componentes convencionales, es decir, tanto resistencias, capacitores y algunos IC SMD por los mismos IC pero con encapsulados convencionales. 

Peor mi pregunta es, si esto afectaria en algo... es decir... reemplazar componentes smd por componentes convencionales afecta en algo? Segun lei, que para radriofrecuencia si afecta, pero para lo que yo quiero hacer, afecta en algo? Habrá alguna diferencia o anomalía si lo hago así? 

Aca dejo la lista de componentes asi pueden ver los componentes que suplantaré y tambien foto de la placa con los smd.


----------



## tiago

Una foto ayudaría.

Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel

Quizá lo leíste, pero el motivo de que afecte en RF es que las terminales y trazos agregan inductancias parasitas que degradan las señales a transmitir ya que estas son análogas. En circuitos digitales el efecto solo es preocupante en velocidades bastante elevadas en puertos de comunicación.

En general no debe afectarte.


----------



## Benja123

Si este varia, puede hacer q*ue* la placa no funcione? Que tendria q*ue* hacer?


----------



## mcrven

juan47 dijo:


> Acudo al foro por si algumo sabe que tipo de transistor
> es el BUW47
> 
> Muchas gracias



http://english.electronica-pt.com/components-cross-reference?ref=3&page=1088

Hay un cross reference en esa página.


----------



## juanma2468

Igual yo que vos averiguo, por que en general los componentes SMD terminan saliendo más barato que los comunes. Por ejemplo en Intek, la resistencias de 1/8W normales salen $0,15 y las SMD de 1/8W salen $0,056. Con lo cual se ve claramente la diferencia, y así es con todos los componentes.


----------



## Nuyel

Sí, los SMD salen más baratos al comprar con distribuidores especializados, pero comprando a una tienda de electrónica son más caros, ellos no los manejan mucho y tienden a ser sobre pedido o con stock reducido y elevan el precio por logística.


----------



## Yuminix

Ah, ya me parecía! No entendía el por qué de disparatados valores, siendo que los SMD son muchos más pequeños, no entendía por qué más caros! JAJA mil gracias chicos! Igual me acabo de enterar que este proyecto no lo voy a poder realizar, ya que usa un IC AT89C2015 el cual necesita programarse, y en el proyecto no se encuentra el archivo para programarlo  maldita vida! jajaja Mil gracias igual por aclarar mis dudas!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Eso depende del circuito.
Si puedes publica tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sergiot

Si es para un proyecto personal lo podes hacer con lógica digital simple, sin necesidad de programar un microcontrolador.

Si es para un usa practico porque se te quemó el modulo original del auto, comprate un cierre universal que viene con los motores y dos controles remotos, usas solo el modulo y dejas los motores del auto original.


----------



## juan47

Muchas Gracias, por responder y por el aporte
Nunca te iras a dormir sin haber aprendido algo nuevo, no conocia la pagina 
De nuevo muchas gracias pero no me da ningún resultado en la búsqueda
Debe ser alguna nomenclatura interna del fabricante, pues no localizo información , es de una placa que controla una válvula proporcional hidráulica y el fabricante es chino
En ella viene un transistor darlington, que es el bdw42 y pensaba que el buw47 seria el complementario
De nuevo se agradece el interés por ayudar


----------



## Yuminix

sergiot dijo:


> Si es para un proyecto personal lo podes hacer con lógica digital simple, sin necesidad de programar un microcontrolador.
> 
> Si es para un usa practico porque se te quemó el modulo original del auto, comprate un cierre universal que viene con los motores y dos controles remotos, usas solo el modulo y dejas los motores del auto original.






Ahora me dejas pensando! jaja 

Es para proyecto personal, aca en Argentina, el modulo ese que mencionar cuesta 1000 pesos casi y requiere de la alarma (aunque se podria conectar sin alarma tambien pero modificandolo) 

Por eso veo más viable la idea de hacer a modo de proyecto personal.

Si se puede, cómo se podrá hacer? Ya que mi idea es tener One touch con un toque de tecla corto... y con un toque de tecla largo, que suba y baje de manera manual. Se podrá?


----------



## Benja123

Acá está el circuito:

La parte resaltada es el N13T1 por el cual lo necesito reemplazar por un 2N6027.


----------



## Benja123

Que diferencias tecnicas hay entre el N13T1 y el 2N6027???


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.


Si miras en Google, aclararás tu dudas.

Sal U2


----------



## Benja123

Hola.
El tema es que quiero reemplazarlo por el N13T1 pero no logro activar el led del optoacoplador con este. Que debo hacer? con disminuir la resistencia del gate para que pase mas corriente por el anoto? Que formula debería usar para calcular la resistencia del gate, o la encuentro probando?jaja


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor_uniuni%C3%B3n

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## davidangelo

Buenas Noches a todos los foreros soy nuevo por acá, estoy reparando una Fuente de poder, donde los diodos están en buen estado, y al comprobar dicho transistor no me da nada de valores. estoy buscándolo pero no encuentro, pido que si alguien conoce de algún reemplazo para este me lo haga saber, gracias de antemano y feliz por pertenecer a esta gran comunidad.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

Otras personas han tenido el mismo problema y en Google han encontrado la solución...

http://electronica.yoreparo.com/datasheets/reemplazo-de-c5027-t1390206.html

Sal U2


----------



## Xp7

Puede ser que el reemplazo del 2sa723 es igual al BC640 ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Xp7 dijo:


> Puede ser que el reemplazo del 2sa723 es igual al BC640 ?


 
Si o si tenés que subir ambos datasheets vos


----------



## principiantetardio

Hola, ando buscando info de como leer la curva del SOA de un mosfet, realmente llevo un par de horas leyendo los post del foro y no logre encontrar nada al respecto.
Resulta que estoy tratando de armar una fuente BUCK CONVERTER para luego pasar a una FORWARD de 100 Vdc 10 A ( si 1 KW) y estoy teniendo problemas con los mosfet, uso 600V 10A en paralelo y pasando los 2A (muy lejos de su capacidad por separado) luego de un rato vuela uno de los transistores sin notar grandes calentamientos (37 o 38* en el disipador justo detras del componente) eso se puede considerar frio. ambos mosfet tienen resistencias de gate 10 ohms y por lo que pude "captar" en algunas paginas en ingles es importante usarlos dentro de la del Area Segura (SOA) y realmente tuve problemas para interpretarla

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quizás no estés protegiendo los mosfet y vuelan por tensión inversa.


----------



## principiantetardio

Gracias por responder, te adjunto el circuito REAL montado asi me indicas a que proteccion te referis.
Este es un circuito basico y usado ampliamente para baja potencia, tal vez no sea apropiado para 1KW.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Faltan los zener de protección entre Gate y masa , y además los díodos rápidos puestos invertidos entre Source y Drain.

Para 1 kWatt no es el circuito adecuado.


----------



## principiantetardio

Bueno si bien no los dibuje por el apuro en responder los zener estan, con el disparo no hay problemas pues la forma de onda es impecable, rapido crecimiento y decrecimiento los tiempos off-on y on-off son casi nulos es un rectangulo casi perfecto.
No le puse los diodos entre Source y Drain porque no figuran en ningun ejemplo peeero.... tal vez ....   cuales deberian ir segun vos?

Decis que no es el circuito adecuado, tenes opciones probadas? Pago con un montos de gracias si tenes la solucion .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esa es para 100 Watts , para 1000 Watts va una bridge

Algún díodo ultra rápido de 2 A 1000 V


----------



## principiantetardio

Ok vere de aplicar tus recomendaciones, pero el lunes, no tengo esos diodos en stock. 
Muchas Gracias


----------



## victorbl

Reemplazo para PC900V?


----------



## juanelec

Hola buenas tardes, estoy intentando reparar un circuito que es el siguiente :  http://web.metec-ag.de/dc dc converter.html

Este circuito con una entrada de 5v aumenta hasta los 180v, " creo que esta basado en un convertidor boost " aunque no estoy seguro.

Bien, pues tratando de identificar los componentes para montar el circuito en Proteus y poder probar me encuentro con este componente..."la imagen esta en el zip"

En el encapsulado pone M=AC S21B, basandome en lo que he dicho antes del convertidor boost puede ser un oscilador tipo al NE555 pero creo equivocarme al no encontrar nada en la red.

si Alguien me puede orientar o esta familiarizado con estos circuitos le agradeceria mucho su ayuda, un saludo!


----------



## juanelec

si alguien se a interesado por el tema le comento, podría ser un CI que contiene 2 transistores.

Porque digo esto? esta conectado a la patilla ON del circuito que se utiliza para habilitar el circuito, no obstante seguiré investigando.


----------



## palurdo

Puede ser el LM3488. Aunque no logro ver bien como va conectado en la placa, el encapsulado coincide, el marcado coincide (S21B) y el tipo de chip coincide (control low side para fuente conmutada), así que yo estudiaría si puedes sacar un esquema de la placa y ver si dichas patillas coinciden en función con ese chip, si es así ya lo tienes.


----------



## DownBabylon

Comparte fotos nitidas de la placa


----------



## Orald

Hola a todos.
No sé si este sería el sitio más apropiado para esto, no me parece una cuestión de electrónica elemental, pero... 
A tu juicio administrador.
El caso es que esto estaba en el conjunto láser de una lectora/grabadora de DVD de PC, y tengo curiosidad en saber que puede ser. 
Si alguien sabe lo que es...
Agradecido de antemano.
Un saludo al foro.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Parece ser el foto receptor del diodo emisor láser.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Celda de Kerr ? 

¿ De donde lo conseguiste/sacaste ?


----------



## Orald

Hola.
Gracias a ambos por responder.
Esto se encontraba justo bajo la lente del conjunto láser de una grabadora/lectora de DVDs de PC.
Creo que los tiros podrían ir más por lo de la celda de kerr. De entrada es lo que me pareció, algún tipo de polarización.
Por otro lado el foto receptor creo  que seria, más bien, otro de los sensores que aparece en estas fotos.  
A ver que os parece. Un saludo.


----------



## Orald

Venga. De paso ahí va esto otro.
No me llaméis "pesao".  
Esto creo recordar que salio de una impresora láser.
Algún tipo se sensor (temperatura, luz, gas, ni idea) 
Gracias por la paciencia. Un saludo a todos los foreros.


----------



## Juan Jose

Si está en la zona del fusor es la termo resistencia que informa al micro la temperatura del mismo. 
saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes

Yo le veo más cara de sensor de humedad.


----------



## DOSMETROS

+1 - Sensor de temperatura


----------



## Fogonazo

Si en vida supo estar dentro de una impresora láser también podría ser un sensor de ozono, aunque se parece mas un sensor de humedad.


----------



## Orald

Hola a todos.
Gracias por contestar. 
No me gusta cargarme los componentes , pero creo que tendré que hacer alguna prueba.
Ya os contaré.
Venga, un saludote.


----------



## Jhony9625

Eso parece más cómo a un sensor de humedad


----------



## ludwik

Hola! buenas gente del foro,
quisiera saber si alguien sabe los valores de un inductor smd.
tiene el siguiente codigo 4R7 036.
se que el primer grupo alfanumerico indica que es de 4.7uH de inductancia, pero quisiera saber el segundo grupo alfanumerico.
pues no conosco el valor de resistencia de corriente que soporta.
he aqui una imagen del componente en si.


----------



## Fogonazo

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## ludwik

gracias por el aviso no me habia dado cuenta. listo editado.


----------



## Fogonazo

Mira *aquí* si encuentras los datos


----------



## machdey

Hola, tengo FU30-E que es el transmisor de fm 88- 108 mhz y trabaja como excitador.

Se perdio la rf del mismo y me encontre que se puso en corto la salida que es un encapsulado SOT-89, tiene borrado el numero y no se si es transistor mosfet o c-i amplificador de rf, la salida del fu30-e era de 500mw a 50 ohms de impedancia Uds han reparado alguno de estos y saben el numero ?  Haganmelo saber. Gracias ...


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Explotó en una fuente de alimentacion de un reproductor de DVD.
En la plaqueta esta identificado como TR1 y e impresas en el componente se alcanzan a ver las letras 20D y abajo FT.







 ...


----------



## SKYFALL

No se ve nada pero puedo apostar a que es un transistor


----------



## ruben90

TR = termistor, termoresistencia, termofusible. El valor podria ser de 0.2, 2 o 20 ohms. El F1 podria completar el numero de serie del componente, 20DxF1 (x = letras que se perdieron por lo quemado) , seria cosa de ver en donde estaba colocado o googlear combinaciones de números.

Los transistores se denominan por una Q, al menos así aparecen en los softwares de diseño que utilizó.

Algo así (a veces el NTC no lo colocan las empresas porque la pieza es mandada hacer por ellos o manufacturada por ellos, y solo necesitam el numero de serie),


----------



## SKYFALL

Algunas veces TR puede ser transistores o transformadores, hace falta que Xebastian suba una foto que permita visualizar para saber de que se trata.


----------



## ruben90

Transformador no creo, obvio.
Transistor, solo veo 2 terminales y el material es muy opaco para clasificarlo como foto transistor.
Termistor encaja mejor, pero sí, necesitamos mas información.


----------



## skynetronics

Pues parece un termistor. Como ya lo dijeron los demás colegas, tendrías que enviar una foto de la ubicación de este componentes para confirmar mejor de qué se trata.

Suponiendo que sea un termistor, te recomiendo que revises minuciosamente los componentes aledaños de la zona donde está la falla.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece el termistor que limita la carga del capacitor


----------



## el-rey-julien

es un termisor 100% seguro


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Muchas gracias por las prontas respuestas!!

El componente esta colocado justo en la entrada, en alimentacion de la red 220v en serie con un puente rectificador.
Anteriormente habia explotado un circuito integrado que es el encargado de hacer el pwm entre otros, junto con el fusible. Un error grave mio fue confiarme y no verificar los demas componentes, y cuando la probe volvio a saltar el fusible en conjunto con este componente. Despues de revisar bien me encuentro con dos de los diodos del puente rectificador en corto.

No se me hubiese ocurrido que podria ser un termistor, en mi poca experiencia como hobbista electronico solo habia conocido los axiales de vidrio, no los conocia en este formato ni tampoco sabia que se usaban para limitar los picos de corriente.
Ahi subi las imagenes que muesran donde va colocado.
Favor de corregirme si me estoy equivocando con algo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si efectivamente es un termisor,
las fotos lo confirman


----------



## DOSMETROS

Debes probar con lámpara serie de 60 Watts


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Debes probar con lámpara serie de 60 Watts



poner la lampara en donde estaba el termisor


----------



## skynetronics

Ojo: una regla empírica que los más experimentados podrán avalar es que cuando falla un puente rectificador (compuesto por cuatro diodos), aunque dos estén "buenos" y dos en corto, es mejor reemplazar los cuatro al mismo tiempo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si me ha pasado que reemplazo dos y luego se queman los dos buenos que no reemplaze
y hasta a veces quemando los dos que uno acaba de reemplazar,o sea los 4 quedan en corto
por no cambiar los dos ''buenos''


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos
Estoy en proceso de reparación de una tarjeta, pero analizando la tarjeta encontré un componente cuarteado  que tiene la referencia J227 YV  y en la máscara de componente de la tarjeta tiene las iniciales TV1 que es TV??  

A primera vista pensé que era un diodo pero no es así la tarjeta simboliza bien los diodos con las inicial D

Tengo en reparación 5 tarjetas con ese componente dañado
Alguien compañero sabe que es???


----------



## fdesergio

La pregunta del millon... si no sabes que componente es, como sabes que esta dañado????
Por otro lado de que es la tarjeta? sube una foto completa para tener  mas informacion de la misma.


----------



## cmontoya

Es una tarjeta  que controla de un plasma 
En las otras tarjetas que tengo esta el mismo componente pero quemado ni se ve la referencia  la única que se le ve es la de la imagen
La imagen la saque de internet y la maquina en si se llama SF-HC30A


----------



## zopilote

Ese componente es un supresor de voltaje transitorio (TRANSIENT VOLTAGE SUPPRESSORS), sirve para conducir con los picos de voltaje (ruido de linea).


----------



## cmontoya

zopilote dijo:


> Ese componente es un supresor de voltaje transitorio (TRANSIENT VOLTAGE SUPPRESSORS), sirve para conducir con los picos de voltaje (ruido de linea).



Gracias no sabia

Se parece mucho a un diac sabes alguna referencia comercia de este componente?? Este componente no tiene polaridad?


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Gracias otra vez por los datos y consejos, los aprecio mucho.
Me esta costando conseguir el D20, hay D10 o para el otro lado, se podran colocar dos D10 en paralelo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No es crítico !


----------



## zopilote

Los hay unidireccionales y bidireccionales, el tuyo es el segundo tipo.  funcionan como zener, asi que si quieres saber cual es el que tienes tienes que buscar por la nomenclatura  YV.


----------



## sport

No encuentro este componente por ningún lado, me parecía nand pero 16 pines creo que no las hay o no las veo, si alguién me puede ayudar muchas gracias.

S+AA8850B
74006PB


----------



## solaris8

parese de la familia 7400, fijate.....







http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/sn74ls00.pdf


----------



## sport

parece pero el mío tiene 16 pines, el nand 14


----------



## Scooter

¿En que circuito estaba?
Eso puede ayudar a encontrar que es


----------



## sport

En una placa de automóvil


----------



## Daniel Meza

Pudiera ser una excepción del 7406 como dice solaris pero en uno de esos encapsulados "extendidos", si se fijan tiene en común los pines 4-5 y los opuestos en la hilera de arriba. He visto en hojas de datos de microcontroladores que existen este tipo de encapsulados con extensión de pines pero no entiendo del todo su porque.

Si no,otra posibilidad es que sean códigos internos exclusivos del fabricante de la computadora automotriz.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

el logo de la marca se me hace conocido ,pero me falla la mente


----------



## Daniel Lopes

ernestogn dijo:


> el logo de la marca se me hace conocido ,pero me falla la mente


National 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tuato

Hola, hace unos días encontré un amplificador en un desguace. Bueno, y tengo el amplificador con su transformador tal y como veis en las imágenes. Ahora como soy novato en esto el problema que tengo es que no se como averiguar donde van conectados los altavoces, donde va la entrada de linea, y saber la impedancia del trafo.  Por cierto, ni siquiera se si el trafo saca la corriente en continua o alterna.

Gracias.


----------



## sport

Podría ser un 74147? lleva 16 patas igual, creo que es un inversor?


----------



## Scooter

_En una placa de automovil..._
¿De los frenos?
¿Del encendido?
¿De la radio?
¿del CD?
¿Del control de luces?
¿Del sistema de seguridad?
¿Del sistema antipinchazos?
¿Del ABS?
¿Del ESP?
¿Del ASR?
¿Del GPS?
¿Del manos libres?
¿Del control de calefacción?
¿Del cierre centralizado?
¿Del mando a distancia IR?
¿Del mando a distancia por radio frecuencia?
...

Una foto de la placa entera también orientaría.


----------



## sport

de la placa de encendido


----------



## sergiot

Si no sabes si un trafo, cualquiera sea, saca alterna o continua, estás muy, pero muy mal.

Esto no es cuestion de adivinar, la electronica es bastante mas compleja que eso.


----------



## sergiot

Podría ser un UAA4006, coinciden la cantidad de pines, pero eso es lo de menos, deberas comparar el circuito de aplicacion del datasheet con la forma en que esta conectado en tu placa, todo lo que es para automovil suele tener codigos propios y no son comerciales.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nombre del integrado atornillado a la chapa de aluminio ?


----------



## sport

Buenas de nuevo, lo he comprobado y parece que no es un UAA4006, las masas y las patillas de nc no coinciden con el de placa, lo que si he comprobado es que las patas 4-5 y 12-13 están las cuatro en común a masa.


----------



## Scooter

A mi eso de huele a Driver/buffer

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## tuato

No logro ver toda la numeración, pero casi seguro que es este:

http://www.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/pdf/156208/NEC/UPC1277H.html


----------



## DOSMETROS

De 9 a 12 V corriente continua DC CD

Positivo a la pata 10
Negativo pata 12

De las patas 2 y 11 salen dos capacitores electrolíticos iguales , entre la otra punta de esos capacitores y masa ( cero volt - negativo) van los dos parlantes que los llaman RL

Desde las patas 6 y 7 le entras audio estereo y la masa del celular o MP3 , iría conectado a la masa del amplificador.

Las paras se cuentan viendo el integrado de frente , de izquierda a derecha 

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/156208/NEC/UPC1277H.html


----------



## palurdo

tuato dijo:


> Hola, hace unos días encontré un amplificador en un desguace. Bueno, y tengo el amplificador con su transformador tal y como veis en las imágenes. Ahora como soy novato en esto el problema que tengo es que no se como averiguar donde van conectados los altavoces, donde va la entrada de linea, y saber la impedancia del trafo.  Por cierto, ni siquiera se si el trafo saca la corriente en continua o alterna.
> 
> Gracias.



¿Lo sacaste de un ecoparque/o punto limpio?


----------



## tuato

Que va, ahí no te dejan ni mirar. Estaba en un desguace de coches, dentro de un buga, en el asiento trasero.

Por cierto, mil gracias DOSMETROS.  así ya tengo mas claro por donde meterle mano.


----------



## sport

Buenas, me he puesto a buscar a saco y esto es lo mas coincidente que he encontrado, qué creéis? podría ser este?


----------



## sergiot

Es un driver utilizado para motores de paso a paso, no creo que sea el caso ya que tienes dos iguales y en los autos hay uno solo, ademas que se usan chip de mayor disipación de calor.


----------



## Fogonazo

Scooter dijo:


> A mi eso de huele a Driver/buffer
> 
> Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!



Patas centrales (De ambos lados) unidas es casi un sinónimo de disipador, así que me gusta la idea del driver/buffer.


----------



## matias394

Buenas tardes, ante todo disculpen mi ignorancia, tengo un estereo con dvd, al instalar la camara de retroceso le dieron 12 volts a un canbus que maneja el encendido del mismo dandole la señal de ignicion del vehiculo y se quemo un mosfet, tras cambiar este mosfet, la corriente llega bien al equipo, osea que el canbus esta informando la ignicion y le da los 12v al cable rojo, pero el equipo no enciende, no da ni imagen ni sonido, solo prende las luces de las teclas al encender las del auto, desarme el estereo, busque anomalias en la placa y solo encontre una anomalia en un componente que no tengo claro que es (el que dice tube 125°, si me puden decir que es y si que presente como una pequeña rajadura de color oxido en su base (en la segunda foto la intento mostrar, al lado del conector) puede significar que esta malo, desde ya muchas gracias y sepan disculpar mi ignorancia.-


----------



## josemaX

Eso tiene pinta de choque o bobina (si tiene 2 patillas solo). Si tiene mas, algún tipo de transformador.


----------



## Vitruvio

Buen día.
Se trata de un inductor como se lo han indicado. Muy difícil que se queme sin antes freír hasta las pistas.
Hay que seguir buscando la causa. Posiblemente se haya quemado el controlador del conversor dc-dc del que forma parte el transistor que encontró quemado.
La inscripción que ve en el exterior del inductor pertenece al temocontraíble que lo envuelve.

Saludos


----------



## Jordi Jover

Vitruvio dijo:


> Buen día.
> Se trata de un inductor como se lo han indicado. Muy difícil que se queme sin antes freír hasta las pistas.
> Hay que seguir buscando la causa. Posiblemente se haya quemado el controlador del conversor dc-dc del que forma parte el transistor que encontró quemado.
> La inscripción que ve en el exterior del inductor pertenece al temocontraíble que lo envuelve.
> 
> Saludos



Fijo, estoy de acuerdo...


----------



## flaco-urbano

Resulta que tengo un TV LED LG 47lw5700 y no encienden los LED's.
Tengo la etapa driver "bajo la lupa" y esta tiene un controlador de 16 canales AS3695C y éste tiene un integrado asociado que no se que es (adjunto hoja de datos) y necesito entender mejor esta etapa para sacar una conclusión.


----------



## Ozow

Eso es un micro controlador programable.


----------



## frincho

hola, ¿a que te refieres a que no prende los leds? lo primero que debe hacer es medir el voltaje que salen para los leds, que debe ser de unos 180 vol o menos, si esos voltaje aparecen entonces te tienes que ir asía los leds, con un medidor de leds puedes medirlos y te darás cuenta cual de ellos están fallando,cambia los que estén dañado y todo resuelto, espero que esto te sirva.


----------



## Gerson strauss

El STM85 es el controlador (micro) y el AS3695C es el driver de los leds (pwm).


----------



## flaco-urbano

Gracias Ozow y Gerson strauss. Estoy casi seguro que este micro-controlador está dañado. Incluso éste micro es el encargado de encender la etapa o bloque de modificación de la tensión de los LED's y su principal componente es un UC2843. 
Pienso que la única alternativa que tengo para re-vivir este TV, es tratar de conseguir esta placa nueva.

Saludos y gracias por la gran ayuda.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas.

Mi viejo se pasa el día de ciruja (en este caso por enfermedad   ) y siempre encuentro cosas nuevas por los rincones.
Este verano, haciendo limpieza en el pueblo, en un armario me encontré esta ..... ¿sonda?

¿Alguien sabe de que se trata el componente de la foto?

El cable es engomado y seguramente para temperaturas extremas.
Tanto calentandolo como enfriándolo apenas varía la resistencia. Tampoco lo hace con campos magnéticos.


Saludos.


----------



## ruben90

Debe tratarse de un termopar/termocupla. De qué tipo? Lo desconozco. Quítale el aluminio para comprobar el interior. También podría tratarse de un sensor por semiconductor.

Una forma para comprobar si es un termopar es aplicando una pequeña fuente de calor cerca de la sonda (menor a los 100 grados centígrados) y comprobar si se genera una pequeña tensión en las terminales, de unos cuantos mV. Para comprobar si es un sensor por semiconductor, se hace circular una corriente conocida al dispositivo, al variar la temperatura la corriente debe variar.







Igual podría ser una sonda por resistencia (RTD), aquí una explicación sencilla: https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTD


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Gracias ruben90 Creo que va a ser una sonda térmica. 

Calentando con mechero no da salida.
Calentando con un mechero la resistencia, de unos 1000 Ohms, comienza a subir. En pocos segundos pasa de 1K a 1k600 y subiendo. Supongo que como referencia para un circuito electrónico tal diferencia es suficiente.
En su día probé con frio y tambien variaba algo, creo recordar para abajo.

No he llegado a probar con corriente, pero al darme ideas y buscando en San Google creo que podría ser un sonda térmica pt100 ó pt1000.

Saludos.


----------



## danmol14

Hola, estoy reparando un aparato de sonido, y no sé que componente es este: (no soy capaz de insertar una foto, asi que lo describo)

es un chip SMD de 6 patas, que por una de ellas entran 12Vcc y por una de ellas salen 12Vcc y por otra 6Vcc.
En la parte superior pone 4122

Muchas gracias ...


----------



## DJ T3

Mira mi firma y agrega la foto


----------



## danmol14

a ver si asi se ve


----------



## Fogonazo

Busca el componente en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/

Con 6 patas me da la idea de que es un optoacoplador.


----------



## danmol14

muchas gracias fogonazo.
pero no sale en el listado.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas.
Marca y modelo del equipo?


----------



## danmol14

es un receptor Sennheiser quadpack

he buscado el esquema y no lo encuentro por ningun lado


----------



## agm81

Alguien podría decirme que tipo de transistor es éste. Y con cual podría sustituirlo. Gracias


----------



## eL1ct

Hola,

Mas informacion? Que tipo de circuito es, o de que aparato salio...
Si dices que es un transistor ya sabes mas que yo.
Podrias medir con un polimetro la impedancia o caida de tension entre pines, y asi poder estimar que tipo de transistor es... ?


----------



## agm81

Gracias por responder compañero. El circuito salió de una luz de cortesía delantera de un vehículo. Por las comprobaciones que pude realizar parece que es un transistor tipo pnp y aparentemente en buenas condiciones. Ahora desconfio que falle integrado que es otro "marron" ilocalizable



Adjunto foto del integrado


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://translate.google.com.ar/tra...://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic718928.html


----------



## fcpro

Hola Gente del foro..Mi pregunta es sobre un transistor el 1AS101.
NO ENCUENTRO LOS DATOS .y menos un remplazo.si alguien lo conoce podría brindarme algunos datos ...Desde ya Muchas Gracias.... ...


----------



## juanma2468

fcpro dijo:
			
		

> Hola Gente del foro..Mi pregunta es sobre un transistor el 1AS101.
> NO ENCUENTRO LOS DATOS .y menos un remplazo.si alguien lo conoce podría  brindarme algunos datos ...Desde ya Muchas Gracias.... ...


Te encontre esto que te da una idea de donde podes buscar y en esta pagina lo tienen a la venta mencionando que no es un transistor si no un diodo con encapsulado TO92


----------



## cmontoya

Buen dia
Segun vi en tu informacion (zopilote) encontre solo uno que tiene la iniciales YV el cual seria SMAJ45CA corrijame si estoy mal 

SMAJ45CA me puede servir para reemplazar ese componente?

Gracias por la informacion


----------



## aleixarrufat

hola buenas, tengo este componente en un circuito que por la referencia no se que puede ser, su función es alimentar al gate de un triac. adjunto foto muchas gracias.

saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

debe ser un optoacoplador si alimenta un gate, normalmente se usan para aislar 2 etapas


----------



## Ballestero

es un optoacoplador, no cabe dudas


----------



## aleixarrufat

como podría saber les referencia para poder comprar un o de repuesto? o uno equivalente!!


----------



## Ballestero

Pues tiene un código allí no? Mira a ver que te sale. Quizá sea uno que trabaje con transistor y no con tiristor


----------



## sergiot

Como dato adisional, son muy dificiles de quemar, aunque no imposible, en vista que no te va ser facil conseguirlo, yo lo mediría antes.


----------



## blanko001

Hola, dejo un archivo adjunto.
Saludos!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

pudiera reemplazarse con un tumbaburros MOC3011


----------



## richard35

Buenas días, tengo que sustituir un transistor que no se le ve la referencia, os puedo decir que es el excitador del buv48a del primario de una fuente conmutada, el encapsulado es To-92a, su hfe es 192, es npn, Vbe - 0´779v, Ic- 5´01ma, Ib-5ma, eso son los datos que tengo, tengo algunos transistores con similares características, pero cambia la hfe, eso afectara al circuito, gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En general , para conmutación trabaja a saturación , así que tanto tanto no molesta el hfe , elegí transistores diseñados para switching 

Falta un dato , que tensiones está conmutando el BUV48A ?


----------



## richard35

Hola, esta conmutando unos 300 voltios, el que tenia de fabrica era el c4236, pero no lo consegui y le puse el buv48a,tengo el bc107b, ¿valdria?
Muchas gracias


----------



## juanma2468

Al BC107B lo veo medio flojo de corriente. Para mayor seguridad te diria que uses un BC337 que soporta 8 veces mas de corriente que el BC107B. Dado que el original soporta hasta 6A y suponiendo una corriente en el peor de los casos de 6A, utilizando el Hfe del reemplazo que usaste (Hfe = 5), en base debe entregarse unos 6/5 = 1,2A. Por lo tanto ni siquiere el BC337 te sirve ya que soporta hasta 800mA. Pero bueno de ultima podes probar ya que estamos calculando el peor caso de todos, si fuera la mitad 3A si te andaria.


----------



## Ferper

Me trajeron un aparato que no funciona pero sus componentes son relativamente básicos, quizás me puedan ayudar a ver que aplicaciones tiene.
Posee un transformador un polo de entrada va a la linea el otro pasa por un triac que es controlado por un diac y estos se conectan a un potenciometro y un condensador, la salida del transformador es la salida del aparato. Para que puede servir???  
Adjunto foto. Los cables de color naranja van a un led indicador. El aparato tiene marca Bricol. Puede que sea una especie de transformador regulable???
Gracias.


----------



## printido

Intenta sacar el diseño del aparato siguiendo el conexionado de sus componentes, sino lo veo dificil adivinarlo sin fotos ni marca ni modelo.


----------



## Ferper

No habia termiando de dar la descripcion y sin querer subi la pregunta. ahora ya esta gracias.


----------



## printido

Pues yo diria que si, tiene toda la pinta de ser el tipico circuito dimmer.


----------



## elgriego

Que lindo Un triac manejando una carga inductiva.


----------



## blanko001

elgriego dijo:


> Que lindo Un triac manejando una carga inductiva.



Ya es hora de pasarse a "snubberless triacs" o alternistores para cargas inductivas.


----------



## aquileslor

Blanko, si te parece porque no nos dezasnas y explicas que es lo que queres decir y dar un ejemplo concreto. Porque yo nunca he podido manejar con un dimmer común ( y digo común) a un trafo.
Gracias por tu comentario.
Ese aparato tiene toda la pinta de un dimmer. Pero si va a un trafo.....


----------



## blanko001

aquileslor dijo:


> Blanko, si te parece porque no nos dezasnas y explicas que es lo que queres decir y dar un ejemplo concreto. Porque yo nunca he podido manejar con un dimmer común ( y digo común) a un trafo.
> Gracias por tu comentario.
> Ese aparato tiene toda la pinta de un dimmer. Pero si va a un trafo.....



Solo lo digo porque son mejores para cargas inductivas los triacs de última generación que no requieren red Snubber y/o son fabricados para cargas inductivas. actualmente se usan mucho en motores como de lavarropas. 

Por otro lado, yo vi el circuito más bien como un "electrificador" de cercas eléctricas. 

Hasta no tener un esquema o algo que aclare más donde se conecta cada cosa... ni modo
Saludos!


----------



## Ferper

Recrearè el esquema entonces


----------



## Emis

Yo usaba ese circuito para controlar la temperatura del soldador


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos para mi ese equipo es un arquiconocido "Dimmer" para lamparas incandescentes y alguns tipos de motores AC 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## franmora2

HOla a todos tengo Subwoofer Genius 5.1 3005 y se le que quemo el transistor ST8050 y quisiera saber que reemplaso hay para este transitor ...


----------



## Fogonazo

Y ¿ Que opinas sobre publicar el datasheet del transistor que deseas reemplazar ?


----------



## josco

si encuentras la hoja de datos tambien busca c8050 o s8050 y comparas, para que veas si son iguales.


----------



## pandacba

Hay unas máquinas de soldar que comercialmente utilizan un triac en cápsula TO3 plástica para controlar el primario del mismo, un circuito muy sencillo y que en la práctica tiene un buen desempeño, es una máquina de soldar de unos 100-150A


----------



## dantonio

Dos posibles sustitutos, entre otros, son: 2SC4125 y 2SC1207

Saludos


----------



## palurdo

El SS8050D te puede servir sin problemas.


----------



## kay

Hola tengo una duda con el siguiente componente de la foto al parecer es un fusible termico pero desconosco las caracteristicas que debe tener el mismo  para comprarlo en una tienda de electronica por las dudas prefiero preguntar,la falla que tiene el ventilador es que no calienta  debido a que el componente que señalo no marca resistencia alguna trae escrito DYE SQLM D5110S 10ºC ojalas alguien sepa de que se trata Saludos !

Componente: 





Caracteristicas:
https://www.linio.cl/p/termoventilador-cera-mico-oscilante-airolite-htc2013-rojo-lck3mi# ...


----------



## capitanp

si es un fusible termico


----------



## DOSMETROS

Seguramente el ventilador anda menos (agregar unas gotas de aceite automotor en ambos bujes) , o está medio tapado de tierra , circula menos aire , calienta de más , salta el fusible térmico 




kay dijo:


> trae escrito DYE SQLM D5110S 10ºC


 
Parece que haz tomado mal la referencia , imposible que sea para 10ºC 

Prueba puenteando provisoriamente el fusible a ver si el resto  funciona adecuadamente.

Saludos !


----------



## kay

efectivamente puentie los cables y funciona bien (tambien limpie los ventiladores y el disipador), y efectivamente trae otros numeros que no los habia visto adelante de los 10ºC ,pero lo que veo en la inscripcion se ve antes se ve un numero 2 luego otro numero medio distoncionado pero no se si es un 1 o 4 (seguramente se borro  cuando saque la funda termorretractil)  y  luego 10ºC  
en Resumen : 
se ve lo siguiente 2x10ºC donde x no logro distinqir que numero es si un numero 1 o 4 :/


----------



## DOSMETROS

En que lugar exactamente está instalado el fusible ?


----------



## kay

esta justo alado del radiador en serie con un componente como este http://spanish.uchidg.com/photo/pl2...ooker_thermistor_temperature_sensor_probe.jpg , el circuito lleva una perilla selectora, que conmuta la fase con 1 o 2 o 3 calefactores a la vez y se cierra en comun con la rama en serie del termistor con el termofusible a neutro lo malo es que como nunca he trabajado con estas cosas de termistores, termofusibles no tengo idea que colocar en reemplazo  supongo que si lo dejo con puentiado y nose fallan los ventiladores va a hervir el aparato despues


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo le pondría : 

10 A 
250 Vac
210 ºC


----------



## trifoncar

Hola foreros,

se me ha averiado el microondas y revisando sus componentes me he encontrado con el de las fotos.

Al primer vistazo pensé que se trataba de un condensador (está entre los dos cables de alimentación y después del fusible), pero los datos de identificación me despistan.

He medido su capacidad (por si tenía esa propiedad) y obtengo una lectura constante de 51 nF.

Enfín, que no tengo ni idea de que tipo de componente es.

¿Alguien me puede ayudar?

Un saludo


----------



## blanko001

En efecto es un condensador de 0.05uF Lo mismo que 50nF. Concuerda con su medición. Saludos!


----------



## yosimiro




----------



## Fogonazo

Es un capacitor para corrección de factor de potencia.


----------



## trifoncar

Muchas gracias a los tres (¡y qué rapidez!)

Yosimiro, ahora mismo me pongo a ver el video. Muchas gracias por el enlace.

Un saludo


----------



## pandacba

Ese capacitor es doble el cuerpo va a tierra como debe estar el equipo, se suele utilizar cuando en lugar del gigantesco transformador utilizan fuente conmutada y aunque sea clásica para neutralizar los ruidos electricos que produce el Magnetron


----------



## chalo11

Necesito saber que tipo de componente es, alguien tiene alguna idea.

muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es un componente dedicado y le pusieron ese "nombre" , no figuran en datasheets

Vas a tener que dibujar el circuito  mostrando cómo trabaja , con que tensiones y corrientes


----------



## pandacba

De que equipo se trata, que hace marca y modelo, para identificar las partes


----------



## blanko001

Hola. Al parecer es un diodo o mas bien una pareja de diodos. Llegué a la conclusión luego de revisar que hay un fabricante de la parte en cuestión. Ya con un dibujo del circuito o diagrama saldemos de dudas. Dejo el enlace del fabricante. No lo hago con fin comercial, solo que es la única  información que se tiene al respecto. 
Saludos!


----------



## chalo11

amigos muchas gracias por su cooperacion,les comento que este componente es de una fuente de poder lineal de un TAC (scanner) de general electric.
apenas tenga tiempo subiere una foto del circuito (esquematico).

muchas gracias


----------



## blanko001

Ahora me inclino más en que es un diodo doble. Lo digo porque al parecer está situado cerca a la entrada de AC proveniente de el transformador. Al parecer son DOS de esos "componentes desconocidos" pero están situados detrás de los capacitores grandes azules. En tanto, dos de esos componentes formarían un puente rectificador de onda completa al sumar en total 4 diodos. Por favor intenta desglosar y/o esquematizar esa parte desde la llegada de alterna del transformador.
Saludos!


----------



## Luigiman

Amigos de Foros de electrónica, tengo en mis manos un integrado SN76670N en el que no hayo el datasheet; ¿podrian ayudarme? ...es un Dual in line de 14 pines


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Luigiman dijo:


> Amigos de Foros de electrónica, tengo en mis manos un integrado SN76670N en el que no hayo el datasheet; ¿podrian ayudarme? ...es un Dual in line de 14 pines


Hola caro Don Luigiman , realmente tienes en las manos un "bixo" demasiadamente raro , NO hay datos disponibles  sobre ese en la Internet .
O el es muy viejo o muy especifico y fue desahollado especificamente para un fabricante cualquer con un part nunber esclusivo y desconocido.      
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba

Todos los SN76xxx y otros fueron fabricados por Texas instruments
Es la etapa de sonido de TV


----------



## Daniel Lopes

pandacba dijo:


> Todos los SN76xxx y otros fueron fabricados por Texas instruments


Sip , desafortunadamente NO hay datos disponibles por la Internet 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yairman

Lo único que se encuentra es un IC Linear para TV SOUND ZF, tendrías que buscarlo en un antiguo manual ECG de reemplazos.


----------



## TioCirrosis

Busco Reemplazo de MOSFET canal N BS270FS-ND, parece que no se encuentra en México.
Gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/149/BS270-107216.pdf


----------



## Daniel Meza

Hola

Si no se trabajará al máximo de corriente el 2N7000 lo puede reemplazar y este si es común.


----------



## palurdo

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Si no se trabajará al máximo de corriente el 2N7000 lo puede reemplazar y este si es común.


Y al ser MOSFETs no hay problema de poner dos en paralelo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es un transistorsito común y corriente . . . 

N-Channel 400mA, 60V. RDS( ON) = 2W @ VGS = 10 V.


----------



## almendra

hola gente, tengo un kioto hs 700 que me trajeron, y resulta que la alimentacion de 5v que va al regulador 7805 tengo un diodo y pasa por este n050 que no se que clase de componente elec es. alguien me ayudaria ? a la salida del diodo tengo 5v pero a la salida de ese componente tengo 2v. les dejo una foto espero que sea de ayuda.






si alguien me da una mano seria de gran ayuda. gracias gente.

saludos!


----------



## naxito

Por lo que encontré es un termistor


----------



## ninodeves

Pues si,tiene toda la pinta de ser una PTC,probablemente de unos 50 ohmios,la forma de saberlo es desoldándola,le pones el óhmetro en los bornes y le aplicas calor,si su resistencia aumenta con el calor es que funciona,pero llegara a su nivel máximo de resistencia y si le sigues aplicando mas calor ya no subirá mas su resistencia.


aquí tienes uno parecido.

http://es.farnell.com/raychem-te-connectivity/rhef050/fusible-ptc-reset-30v-500ma-radial/dp/2309128


----------



## Escorpiuser

Estaba ordenando componentes que he recuperado por ahí (placas viejas, etc.) y me he topado con el que se ve en la foto, que no sé identificar. Diría que es un condensador, por lo que parece que pone de 0.44, pero nunca he visto una cosa igual.

No puedo aportar de dónde ha salido, porque estaba en una caja con otros muchos componentes procedentes de diversa chatarra electrónica que en algún momento me dio por aprovechar. Es posible que fuera de una placa de TV, pero vamos, que igual yerro totalmente.

¿Alguna idea?

Gracias de antemano, en todo caso.


----------



## flaco-urbano

Es una resistencia NTC.


----------



## Escorpiuser

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Es una resistencia NTC.



¡Muchas gracias por el aporte!

¿Alguna idea de dónde puedo encontrar su datasheet?

Estoy buscando MSP044 y me salen componentes complejos, como con una circuitería interna, etc. Nada tan simple como una NTC.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo medís con el tester en Ohms (a 25ºC) y ahí tenés su valor , que sea del mismo tamaño


----------



## Escorpiuser

Pero si es una NTC, tendrá una curva de resistencia variable con la temperatura. La medición a 25ºC me da un punto de la curva. ¿El resto?

En todo caso, gracias por el apunte.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El resto será bastante similar al que compres . . . así se compran , según su resistencia a 25º C y según potencia (tamaño)


----------



## Escorpiuser

Muchas gracias de nuevo.

Pero la idea no es comprarlo, sino conocer sus características por si me puede servir para algún proyecto. Ya dije al principio que es un componente reciclado de algún aparato. Me ha parecido leer en algún sitio que llevan alguno de estos para controlar la temperatura de un transformador.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos , si no me equivoco , se usan para limitar la corriente de carga de los electrolíticos en una fuente. Debería medir 3 0o 4 Ohms


----------



## ljcarballo

Buenas tardes, ¿Alguien me podría decir el valor de este diodo zener, (rojo, amarillo y azul)?
Es un componente SMD, esférico de cristal, el cátodo es una rayita roja mas ancha que las demás.
Gracias


----------



## juanma2468

Pues por el color me parece que va a ser dificil, pero, por el contexto quizas se pueda estimar, pareciera ser un cargador de notebook o similar, y por lo que parece ser sacaste un transistor que posiblemente sea un MOSFET, si puedes poner su código sería mejor, pero si es un mosfet, por lo general en el gate no suelen soportar mas de 20V, por lo que muchas veces se suele poner un diodo zener para limitar la tensión de gate, ejemplos pueden ser 18V, 15V o 12V. Para corroborar dinos el código del componente que falta.


----------



## ljcarballo

Estas en lo cierto es un cargador de una pda, el cual me encontré el fusible de entrada fundido, el diodo en corto, y el mosfet, también en corto, gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## jonathanriv

buen día alguien puede decirme que tipo de resistencia es la roja de la imagen y como la puedo pedir se el valor pero no se como pedirla para comprarla









Saludos ...


----------



## Daniel Meza

Hola, sube la imagen al foro... el enlace no se ve.

Saludos


----------



## capitanp

tambien si pones publica esa imagen, serviria


----------



## yosimiro

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Hola, sube la imagen al foro... el enlace no se ve.
> 
> Saludos



Veo que a varios compañeros le pasa(no ver las imágenes).

Allí vá.



A mi me parece una resistencia común de *2W.*


----------



## capitanp

una resistencia común pero de mas potencia, 2 watts creo


----------



## moncada

Parece una resistencia rusa. Tengo unas cuantas con esa forma y color. Desuéldala y mira si su valor ha quedado por debajo al instalarla.


----------



## NEO101

Buenas noches, ¿cómo están?

Me topé con esto en una plaqueta de 1988. Parecen ser capacitores... 
 ¿Ustedes qué opinan?
Es que pensaba reemplazarlos, si es que son capacitores. Estoy revisando la placa en busca de reguladores en corto o componentes envejecidos.

Saludos y gracias de antemano  
Marcelo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parecen ser unos capacitores de 220 uF por 40 V y otros , creo que los he visto , Alemanes , pero anteriores a esa fecha


----------



## flaco-urbano

Sí, parece un capacitor. 
¿Que equipo es? marca -modelo


----------



## NEO101

Vamos bien, sí, tienen que ser alemanes!  
Es la computadora que controla la caja automática de un BMW de 1988 (Bosch). Se voló una pista, aunque más bien parece que por erosión de la placa. Antes de volver a alimentarlo, quisiera cambiar esos si es que son capacitores, y revisarle los reguladores.
Serán capacitores de papel, o algo así? Si son de la parte de regulación, supongo que le pondré otros electrolíticos de igual o mayor capacidad, e igual o  mayor tensión.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Preferentemente de 105ºC y no de 85ºC

Saludos !


----------



## NEO101

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Preferentemente de 105ºC y no de 85ºC
> 
> Saludos !



Mmmm  
Eso me va a demorar un poco, creo que no tengo y tendré que ir a comprar...

Por cierto, esos que están, qué crees que sean? Son "capacitores de papel" ? 

¡Saludos y gracias! 
Marcelo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que son elecrtolíticos


----------



## sergiot

Son electroliticos, con un capacimetro o el capacheck los puedes controlar, yo en lo particular no los cambiaria por el solo hecho de cambiarlos, esas ecu's usaban componentes de primera calidad, no te confies que puedas conseguir capacitores nuevos mejores que esos.


----------



## Elektro90

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Hola, veamos... el capacitor pudo ser parte del problema inicial, seguro un o algunos componentes más estén dañados. Esos son los que debes de identificar pero de preferencia sin encender la placa pues seguirás quemando MOSFET's, .
> Otra cosa, un par de fotos de la zona en cuestión serán de ayuda para orientar más en el problema.
> 
> Saludos


Bueno, finalmente,reemplace el mosfet con el NTD4804N de 117A y resolvi el problema. El problema era el mosfet y un condensador dañado


----------



## Escorpiuser

¿Qué componente es el de la foto?

No se ve muy bien porque está hecha con una lupa de 5 aumentos y una cámara de móvil. Los dos puntitos blancos que se ven arriba no están en el componente, sino que son reflejos de luz en la lupa.

Parece un condensador cerámico, pero tiene tres patillas, que es lo que me descoloca.

¿Alguien sabe?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## juanma2468

Es un resonador, estimo que de 4 MHz


----------



## NEO101

Hola Sergio!
En la placa también hay un electrolítico de los "típicos"de 105 C (en buen estado).
El más grande de estos "raros" presentaba arriba alguna especie de transpiración. Por eso pensé que tal vez estén sino arruinados, al menos con variación en sus características...  Entiendo lo de la buena calidad de los componentes. Pero un electrolítico de 30 años, versus uno nuevo de 105 C, realmente te parece buena idea dejarlos? Es decir, uno nuevo, por más que no sea la misma calidad, debería durar 10 años sin problemas, en cambio estos que están no me parece que vayan a durar 10 años más....
Realmente, ahora me hacés dudar...  

PD: a qué te refieres o qué es un "capacheck" ?  No tengo capacímetro, aunque podría hacer algunas pruebas con una fuente y resistencias para ver si están bien los capacitores...
PD2: ya ví qué es un "capacheck". Linda herramienta, pero no la tengo ;-)


----------



## solaris8

> Es un resonador, estimo que de 4 MHz



asi es compañero
 si se fijan en la respuesta #4 esta un pdf sobre resonadores

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/tipos-resonadores-ceramicos-105196/


----------



## sergiot

Ese es el tema, yo no soy partidario de cambiar cosas por cambiar, y menos en una reparación de ese tipo, pero en vista que no tenes instrumentos de medición se complica, si conseguís capacitores de buena calidad de los mismos valores, cambialos.


----------



## Lamas

NEO101 dijo:


> Parecen ser capacitores... :mmm
> ¿Ustedes qué opinan?
> Estoy revisando la placa en busca de componentes envejecidos.
> 
> Marcelo.



Ese tipo de encapsulado de capacitores los encontré en tarjetas de canal de audio de sistemas FDM de origen Japones.  Los valores en ese caso eran cercanos a 1 Uf, y sucede que estaban secos por el tiempo de uso.  Eso fue por ahí por 1983.  Repare aproximadamente 500 módulos (trabajaba en la telefónica estatal)


----------



## NEO101

sergiot dijo:


> Ese es el tema, yo no soy partidario de cambiar cosas por cambiar, y menos en una reparación de ese tipo, pero en vista que no tenes instrumentos de medición se complica, si conseguís capacitores de buena calidad de los mismos valores, cambialos.



Puedo conseguir uno prestado. El tema es que tampoco me gusta la idea de desoldarlo y volverlo a soldar, por más cuidado que tenga siempre algo de calor perjudicial va a tener


----------



## DOSMETROS

En algo que funciona bien quizás ni los tocaría , pero si no funciona , chau picho


----------



## Escorpiuser

Muchas gracias a ambos.

Aún tengo mucho que aprender.


----------



## esmoilo

Hola, buenas tardes.

¿Alguien sabe qué tipo de componente SMD es un i1Kr4?

Es sot-23 (3 pin) y pertenece a una placa driver de led de una TV. En concreto es la T315HW07 V8. Igual soy algo torpe pero no encuentro el esquema y no sé si es un transistor NPN/PNP, un diodo, zener o regulador. En la placa viene identificado como U501, así que bien podría ser un regulador, creo.

Saludos cordiales. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Libro de códigos *SMD*

Sitio para buscar "Reemplazos" de transistores "En Línea"


----------



## esmoilo

Ya había buscado en páginas web, pero incluso en las que me enlazas no encuentro el componente. Normalmente no pregunto sin haber agotado recursos. 

Sigo sin saber qué es exactamente con esa referencia.

Gracias.


----------



## agustin89

Que tal, una consulta, me encuentro con componentes smd quemados y quisiera saber si puedo reemplazarlos por los componentes comunes ( en caso de que entren en el lugar). Tambien, donde puedo conseguir una lista de reemplazos de diodos? Tengo un diodo smd ES1J, puedo reemplazarlo por un diodo común?? De ser asi, cual seria? ...


----------



## Fogonazo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/


----------



## palurdo

Puedes usar diodos UF4005, UF4006 o UF4007. La diferencia de rapidez con los ES1J no es apreciable. En algunos sitios los ponen como equivalentes.


----------



## djataru

es un fusible
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1000...2714255199.html?spm=2114.43010208.4.11.7TuPsA


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate bien , que aquellos tienen un + y un -

Los fusibles no llevan esa indicación , si bien usarían la misma cápsula.

Saludos !


----------



## DJ T3

Si te sirve....




Dicen que son electroliticos de baquelita


----------



## NEO101

Muy interesante....      . Siempre se aprende algo nuevo.
En este caso, claramente no son fusibles, aunque se ven igualitos casi... 

Encontré un corto a chasis en la caja que comanda (usa positivo común, y el mismo está a chasis...). En cuanto me arreglen la caja (el cableado interno no puedo accederlo sin desarmarla), podré probar la plaqueta con la pista reparada...    Finalmente no creo que cambie esos electrolíticos (dado que no parecen haber sido culpables de nada  ).

Lo que sí me desagrada, es que usen positivo común... Siempre me pareció más sano desde todo punto de vista usar negativo común...  Tal vez lo hagan porque resulta más fácil hacer un chequeo de impedancias de bobinas y luego habilitar la tierra... Es que primero hace chequeos y graba un código de error de producirse. Otra explicación para usar positivo común no se me ocurre...

¡Saludos!


----------



## Orald

Hola a todos.
¿Alguien sabe que componente es el que aparece en la imagen?
Es un componente smd 0201 de tamaño (no estoy seguro, pero a simple vista casi no se ve). La imagen esta hecha con un microscopio con webcam, pero no sé que aumento produce la cámara.
Gracias de antemano y un saludo al foro.


----------



## djataru

es curioso, condensadores y fusibles con mismo encapsulados, no me fije bien en lo que dice el que es fusible y el que dice el condensador,


----------



## jorger

También hay inductores con ese encapsulado, ojo !


----------



## NEO101

jorger dijo:


> También hay inductores con ese encapsulado, ojo !



Sí, tal cual! De hecho, a primer vistazo de la plaqueta pensé que eran bobinas, pues había visto así...  Pero luego ví los valores y la polaridad y empecé a sospechar que eran capacitores o algo por el estilo...


----------



## SKYFALL

Pues un metodo muy sencillo para detectar si el sospechoso es un capacitor, es bajarlo de la placa y colocarle entre sus terminales una pila de boton de 3V, por mas seco que esté, debe retener algo de energia, luego se le coloca un led de color blanco entre sus terminales y el resto de la historia ya lo saben.


----------



## djataru

Hola de nuevo, mira por donde reparando una caja registradora veo este fusible con ese encapsulado y me acuerdo de este tema, este es de 1A 250V


----------



## tsantana99

Consulta,Alguien me puede decir que componente es y si tiene un remplazo ya que en las casa de electrónicas me dijeron que no les figura nada con ese numero. 
Arriba esta el N° 9936 y abajo dice KAA18R
El componente corresponde a un masajeador.
Desde ya muchas gracias. ...


----------



## 1024

Hola, para poderte ayudar seria mejor una fotografía de dicho componente, el encapsulado es también importante, e imágenes de la placa asociada.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podria ser éste ?

NDS9936

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&r...36.pdf&usg=AFQjCNH7LHmMI_MKCzl-jhixQGBZbyrU5A


----------



## tsantana99

Estuve mirando FDS9936A
 por lo que veo es muy similar a tu información. las característica del componente son muy parecidas.pero la verdad no estoy seguro.
adjunto unas fotos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , jo creo que sea un transistor MosFet encapsulado SMD   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## armandolopezmx

yo pienso que si es igual ese componente.  usan los dos mosfet internos en  paralelos.


----------



## ilcapo

Hola, tengo que reemplazar un BT137 y en mi cajita magica solo tengo un BTA16 podré reemplazarlo directamente ?


----------



## juanma2468

Pues te sobra corriente ya que el BT137 es de 8A y el BTA16 es de 16A. Si mal no recuerdo el BT137 es de gate sencible, pero despues estas sobrado de capacidad de corriente, por lo que no veo la imposibilidad de reemplazo.


----------



## Fogonazo

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola, tengo que reemplazar un BT137 y en mi cajita magica solo tengo un BTA16 podré reemplazarlo directamente ?



*¿ ¿ ¿ Datasheet´s ? ? ?*

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !*


----------



## sito das Pallaregas

No veo ningún problema en reemplazarlo, a menos que sea para un instrumento muy sensible.

Pero si es para u pequeño electrodoméstico, o control de velocidad, no hay problema, y encima es mas potente.


----------



## kikevm

Buenas noches, tengo un transistor que ha muerto y ademas chamuscado, el caso es con lo poco que puedo ver tengo dos referencias o dos numeraciones por las cuales me hace dudar sobre como buscar el repuesto.

Según el transistor la primera numeración es Bp9.... y no se ve mas, después abajo STK076.. y creo que es 5.

Que me dice la numeración de arriba y la de abajo?, quiero entender que lo que tengo que buscar es el stk0765 pero alguno en concreto según la numeración de arriba?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y no sería mejor buscar el diagrama del equipo al cual pertenece ?


----------



## kikevm

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y no sería mejor buscar el diagrama del equipo al cual pertenece ?



Pertenece al driver de un tubo iluminación led, es decir imposible averiguar eso.


----------



## salvador33

Es un power MOSFET.
Puedes utilizar el. IRF830
Y el 2sk1507


----------



## Jarec21

Buenas tardes a todos, mi nombre es Javier y soy nuevo en el foro. He entrado para ver si podéis ayudarme. Tengo una tele LG 43lb5610 y empezó a irse la imagen de vez en cuando hasta que ya no se veía nada. En realidad si se veía pero no iluminaba. He probado los leds y funcionan pero no sale corriente de la fuente de alimentación hacia el conector del LED. He seguido el circuito y he visto que este componente que os adjunto no tiene continuidad, creo que es un pequeño transformador, pero no estoy seguro, lo que estoy seguro es que no tiene continuidad. Lo que me gustaría saber es donde puedo conseguir un repuesto para esto. Muchas gracias a todos por adelantado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece ser un transformador o inductor de ferrita.

Fijate por Ebay de comprar una fuente usada de ese mismo TV


----------



## Jarec21

Antes de nada agradecer tu respuesta, pero no quiero comprar la placa entera, si no solo ese componente y sustituirlo. En eBay efectivamente como dices están las placas pero no es esa la idea. De todas formas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## sergiot

No se venden esos transformadores como repuesto, no acá por lo menos, y muchas cosas mas, por eso se cambia la placa completa.


----------



## Jarec21

Vaya chasco  bueno muchas gracias de todas formas a todos por vuestra rapidez y respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Opción 2 , lo desoldás , por las dudas te hacés un dibujo ayuda memoria de cómo iba colocado y lo mandás a rebobinar , averiguá entre los que se dedicaban a flybacks de tv.

Opción 3 ,  lo ponés en un frasco tapado con "removedor gel para pinturas" durante al menos dos días y lo desarmás para rebobinarlo vos mismo . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## skynetronics

Amigo, te recomiendo que - tal como ya te lo dijeron los colegas - cambies la placa completa. El motivo se fundamenta en que:

1) No hay certezas de que aparte del transformador, haya fallado algún componente asociado.
2) No venden esos repuestos.

Buscar la falla así te quitará más tiempo, y si de algo podemos estar seguros en la electrónica de hoy en día, es que aparte de tener sistemas más complejos, las reparaciones valen más por el tiempo en el que demoras en solucionar la falla, que en los repuestos y tiempo que inviertes para abaratar el costo final. Al menos por acá en Chile es así.

Suerte.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas.
El tema, es que en España practicamente ya no quedan sitios donde rebobinen.
Puedes desoldarlo, repasar las soldaduras de las patillas (conexión bobina+patilla) y volver a comprobar continuidad, a ver si hay suerte.

Si no hay suerte, coincido con skynetronics.
Se ha podido dañar por recalentamiento y hay que buscar la causa.
En los servicios oficiales te venden o canjean la placa y no los componentes.
Si es tuyo, por lo barato de internet, te merece la pena comprar la placa y tener material de repuesto.

También puedes tantear los talleres de tu zona, por si tienen de desguaze.

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

A salir y andar por tu zona en busqueda de la placa, los deshuesaderos deben tener sino la misma una muy similar del mismo fabricante.


----------



## fzelig

Hola... tengo una duda muuuy básica... Espero puedan ayudarme...

Necesito saber el valor de esta resistencia (la adjunto al mensaje), entiendo la lógica del codigo de colores pero me confundí un poco con esta resistencia en particular...

Saludos y gracias de antemano por la respuesta...


----------



## D@rkbytes

Eso es un diodo y al parecer es de uso general y pequeña señal.
De hecho, dice; *D*503


----------



## fzelig

Ok, como ves soy nuevo en esto y me confundí... ¿Como debo pedir ese diodo en casas de electrónica?

Muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## salvador33

Por lo que veo lo de encima es un pulsador?
Yo probaría con un 1n4001


----------



## fzelig

salvador33 dijo:


> Por lo que veo lo de encima es un pulsador?
> Yo probaría con un 1n4001




Exacto... es un pulsador, de hecho esa es la razón de que me haya fijado en el diodo... el pulsador no funciona y me di cuenta que el diodo tenía mucho óxido, asi que deduzco que tiene que ver con la falla ¿Estoy bien?


----------



## salvador33

Puede ser.
Si tienes un tester para comprobarlo míralo posiblemente no conduzca aunque seguro es mejor desoldar una pata para comprobar.
Aunque también puede ser el pulsador que también lo comprobaría por los contactos de la soldadura



Puedes mandar foto de la parte de las soldaduras para ver que configuración de conexión tiene el diodo


----------



## palurdo

La regla que uso:

Si en un circuito hay un diodo de encapsulado de vidrio común (DO-34) con una única banda de un color distinto de negro, y sin marcado, miro la serigrafía, y si pone ZD, o Z, o similar, es un zener, si no, puede ser cualquier cosa.

Si en un circuito hay 20 diodos de encapsulado de vidrio común con una unica banda de color distinto al negro, la mayoría de diodos colocados en secciones muy diferentes entre si, pero la placa no tiene ninguna característica especialmente crítica (que solo funciona con alta tensión, sea una placa de RF, etc), y aunque tenga varias secciones (alta tensión, video, fuente de alimentación, RF, audio, digital, etc) haya una alta concentración de esos diodos  en la zona de pequeña señal, los considero a todos, sea cual sea el color de su banda, como 1N4148.

Por ejemplo un diodo de ese tipo que solo tiene el catodo marcado de amarillo, es el 1SS133T. Sus parámetros son prácticamente los mismos (si no algo peores) que los del 4148. Así que los considero clones de éste con otro nombre.


----------



## fzelig

Ok, gracias, consultaré por esos... Muchas gracias a todos igual por su disposición 



Edito: Adjunto la foto del reverso... marqué el cátodo del diodo...


Editado 2: Funcionò perfecto con el 1N4148... muchas gracias


----------



## ik7an

hola buen dia quisiera saber el nombre del dispositivo para buscar su datasheet, esque en el trabajo los llaman fin de linea, y el numero que tienen no coincide con nada, el problema que tengo esque abrimos uno y esta compuesto por 2 diodos pero hay algunas incongruencias con su funcionamiento que quisiera aclarar, si estos dispositivos se encuentran en unas botoneras para incendio y están conectados a un plc. segun yo es solo para protección.


----------



## savad

Posiblemente se trate de un terminador para lineas del protocolo RS422 etc.
Ve mas informacion en este link
http://www.alciro.org/alciro/RS-485_16/Terminacion-lineas_130.htm


----------



## pandacba

Pudieran ser algún sensor inductivo.......


----------



## ik7an

Aqui les paso foto del dispositivo por dentro


----------



## el-rey-julien

esa falla es soldadura floja y no en la placa,sino en los terminales del transfomador,justo donde se une el cobre (alambre del bobinado) y el pin de la carrete del transformador
PD:
a que cuando el tv esta caliente la falla desaparece


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos
Tengo estos circuitos Integrados los cuales no sé qué son ni que hacen ni encuentro información de ellos los únicos datos que aparecen son estos:
16-3-181-391
8125


----------



## Daniel Meza

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos
> Tengo estos circuitos Integrados los cuales no sé qué son ni que hacen ni encuentro información de ellos los únicos datos que aparecen son estos:
> 16-3-181-391
> 8125



mm así a simple vista pareciera que son redes de resistores. El encapsulado tiene un "no se que" que lo sugiere 





Saludos


----------



## cmontoya

Daniel Meza dijo:


> mm así a simple vista pareciera que son redes de resistores. El encapsulado tiene un "no se que" que lo sugiere
> 
> http://www.iowacitylist.com/Industr...urns-beckman-resistor-network-56OHM-image.jpg​
> Saludos



Tienes alguna imagen donde aparesca como conectarlo?


----------



## sergiot

El valor de las resistencias puede llegar a se el 103, es decir 10Kohms, tendrías que medir con el tester la relaciones de pines para ver si encontras ese valor.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hay dos modelos , en uno de ellos todas van a una pata en común (la primera) y son integrados de montaje vertical.








En éste tipo sería pata 1 con 16 , pata 2 con 15 , etc , etc


----------



## cmontoya

Medi los pines y me dieron las siguientes medidas:

1pin -16pin  =130Ω
2pin -15pin  =247Ω
3pin -14pin  =247Ω
4pin -13pin  =247Ω
5pin -12pin  =247Ω
6pin -11pin  =247Ω
7pin -10pin  =247Ω
8pin -9pin   =144Ω

Ahora si yo mido digamos el pin 2 con el 11 me da otra medida diferentes y asi con otros pines eso me confunde para emplearla en algun proyecto ya que no encuentro algun datasheet de el


----------



## Daniel Meza

Algunos modelos traen un arreglo R2R para poder ser utilizados en DAC's económicos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No se  , hacé todas las lecturas de todo contra todo


----------



## mcrven

http://www.surplussales.com/resistors/ResistorNetW.html

Dale un vistazo a la info de esa página, Espero te oriente un poco.


----------



## Cavirules

Buenos días. Lo primero decir que solamente tengo nociones básicas de electrónica. Dicho esto, necesitaría vuestra ayuda para identificar un componente para sustituirlo en la fuente de alimentación de un amplificador de TDT. Por lo que he podido averiguar se trata de un inductor(o eso creo). Os dejo una imagen. En la parte superior solo pone "103". Necesitaría saber dónde conseguirlo y como pedirlo... Gracias por vuestra ayuda, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por que sustituir el inductor ?

Se lo ve bien ! Tiene continuidad ?


----------



## joshdvd

el dónde conseguirlo y cómo pedirlo va a depender del lugar donde vivas. yo en particular, cuando no encuentro en las tiendas de electrónica cercanas compro por ebay, o amazon.


----------



## blanko001

Hola, honestamente para quemar ese inductor primero se estropearía el fusible (componente blanco). Revisa si tiene continuidad el fusible. Ahora, un inductor de esas características vale la pena bobinar, solo es buscar un poco de alambre magneto del mismo calibre y bobinar el mismo número de espiras.
Saludos!


----------



## Cavirules

El fusible está fundido, no da continuidad, ya tengo pedido recambio. El inductor tiene la bobina con el hilo cortado, me gustaría cambiarlo en vez de bobinarlo. Mi pregunta es: como lo pido? Ya sea por eBay o en cualquier otra tienda de Internet, necesitaré dar unas características determinadas no? Hay alguna correspondencia del "103" con el valor en uHernios? El voltaje de trabajo es 220v supongo...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo que pasa es que cómo no sabés la característica del núcleo , sería preferible rebobinarlo , aunque le hayas roto esa parte 


https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...X&ved=0ahUKEwjJoLyc4PLUAhXEIpAKHde1C6MQsAQIEw


No es crítico ese inductor


----------



## Cavirules

Conseguí soldar el hilo y dar continuidad al inductor. La fuente ya funciona correctamente, pero quería repararlo bien cambiando todo el componente. Gracias por vuestras respuestas!


----------



## sergiot

por el lugar donde está puede ser cualquier bobina similar, es para los ruidos electricos en la linea de alimentación.


----------



## jorger

Si quieres dejarlo como estaba, consigue un inductor de 10mH


----------



## dladystarlight

Si lograste soldarla siempre puedes sacarla del circuito y medirla para saber por qué valor debes sustituirla..


----------



## Cavirules

Muchas gracias a todos! Un saludo


----------



## ermb47

Poseo manaul del Motorola Mocom 70 y us salida.-
En efecto llegaba a 50Watts bien calibrado.-



J2C dijo:


> Gabriel77sur
> 
> El M9588 (reemplazo posible 2N5589) era el primer transistor del Amplificador de Potencia del Mocom70 de Motorola-Bgh, como te dice Tiago la maxima potencia de salida es de 3W y la excitación que tenia ese VHF que nombre era de aproximadamente 0.5W con un M9657 (reemplado posible el 2N4427).
> 
> A continuación si no me falla la memoria llevaba un M9583 (2N5591) que era capaz de dar unos 35W y por ultimo dos M9583 (2x2N5591) que afinando el calibrador llegaba a 70W pero se ajustaba en fabrica para solo 45W en cualquier parte de la banda de VHF Alta (136 ÷ 174 MHz).
> 
> No se si se podra conseguir algún Esquemático de ese Equipo en la Web; esa denominación era especifica de los transistores de Motorola que usaba en sus propios equipos, pero esos mismos transistores los sacaba comercialmente como 2N.... .
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## J2C

ermb47 dijo:


> Poseo manaul del Motorola Mocom 70 y us salida.-
> En efecto llegaba a 50Watts bien calibrado.-


 
 Pues te dire que ajustándolo muy bien llegaban todos los Mocom70 VHF a 60W. Trabaje 4 años en SICOM durante los 70's.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes

ermb47 dijo:


> Poseo manaul del Motorola Mocom 70 y us salida.-
> En efecto llegaba a 50Watts bien calibrado.-


Hola a todos  caro Don emrb47 , ?se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir aca en lo Foro las paginas escaneadas dese maravilloso manual que muy afortunadamente tiene en las manos? a mi interesa solamente las hojas sobre lo paso amplificador final  de RF   .
!Muchas gracias de antemano!.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Electronico Givaudan

Buen día, tengo el siguiente control de aire acondicionado ZH/JT-03 Marca primera.

Precentaba problemas de funcionar cuando esté lo deseara, de pronto dejo de funcionar.

Al abrirlo me encuentro con los clásicos componentes, pero el único que presentaba marcas de estar dañado no logro reconocer que componente es

Anexo imágenes del componente. Es el tubo cilíndrico plateado. En una cara está al otro lado del capacitor electrolítico y la parte soldada se encuentra a lado de los componentes smd indicando los puntos de soldadura con el desarmador.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso es el cristal de cuarzo , oscilador del clock del microprocesador , tiene la frecuencia inscripta.


----------



## oclope

Alguien me puede decir que es este componente.

Lleva esto inscrito:
 7122
161700
1B



Gracias


----------



## salvador33

Que hace la placa


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , quizaz lo CI que buscas informaciones técnicas  sea ese aca:
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## oclope

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , quizaz lo CI que buscas informaciones técnicas  sea ese aca:
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel lopes.



Es del circuito de un cepillo de dientes electrico.
oK,,, lo he probado en circuito simulado y parece ser que es un operacional doble. 

-------

Otra duda,,, este otro es un MOSFET TIPO N  ó es algun tipo de regulador ???


muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## Bryancm896

Me gustaria saber el nombre ya que he estado buscando y no lo he encontrado


----------



## sergiot

Es el circuito intregado que se encarga de amplificar el audio, llevaselo a un técnico si tu intención es reparalo.


----------



## Fogonazo

No puedo colaborar contigo porque hoy no me funciona bien la vista de rayos "X".
Así que deberás desmontar la pieza que los presiona contra el disipador y leer el código del circuito integrado de potencia.


----------



## Bryancm896

La cosa era repararlo...me decís que lo lleve a un técnico?


----------



## Fogonazo

El integrado es un *TDA7294* y retiralo de la placa no es sencillo, si no posees experiencia ni herramientas, llévalo a un técnico.
¿ Como sabes que está dañado ?


----------



## Bryancm896

Por que hay otro igual pero esta quemado y no podia hecharle bn la foto y gracias lo llevare a un tecnico a ver que tal


----------



## Scooter

Puedes probar a cambiarlo, pero es posible que se rompa también porque el defecto no sea ese. 
El que ese quemado solo indica que eso se ha roto, pero el causante de la rotura puede ser otra cosa.


----------



## bivalvo

Buenas, socios.

¿Podrían decirme qué son estos "terminales"?

La foto es de un compañero del foro, le he preguntado pero después he visto que la foto es muy antigua, igual ni me responde...






El caso es que yo los tengo (me venían en un kit)  pero ni idea de cómo se llaman ni para qué sirven


----------



## krlosss

Hola bivalvo, 
Son wire nuts, en esa fotografía parecen ser loc crimpables.
También los hay a rosca, a presión, typo UY, etc.
Y sirven para empalmar extremos de cable.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Son conexiones crimpeables , si las apretás con una pinza de puntas a 90º de cómo fué crimpeda , se libera y puede volver a colocarse  , lo he hecho muchas veces reutilizándolas en el mismo dispositivo que estaba arreglando


----------



## DosCabezas

Los de la imagen son crimpeables, pero también los hay a rosca (Rehusables)
En su interior poseen un resorte cónico, si los giras en un sentido se fijan y en sentido contrario aflojan
Yo los conozco como "Top Hat"


----------



## bivalvo

Pero qué utilidad tienen? El exterior es aislante, ¿no? ¿Qué unen exactamente? En la imagen no se ve que unan nada


----------



## DOSMETROS

Unen dos cables y aislan la unión !


----------



## bivalvo

Ya he visto algo por ahí... El caso es que en la foto no crimpan ningún par de cables


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok , aparentemente de las fichas sólo usan un par de cables , entonces "anularon" los otros de ese modo , era eso o cinta aisladora


----------



## bivalvo

Algún vídeo de cómo crimparlos?


----------



## DOSMETROS

En serio ? 

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=crimping+terminals


----------



## bivalvo

Me imagino que será como todos, es por verlo 

EDIT: Pero yo digo los blancos esos jajaja


----------



## Fogonazo

bivalvo dijo:


> Me imagino que será como todos, es por verlo
> 
> EDIT: Pero yo digo los blancos esos jajaja



Este sería el que mas se asemeja al terminal de la imagen.


----------



## bivalvo

Vamos, que se crimpan como los de toda la vida


----------



## pandacba

Se los conoce como terminales capucho y existen desde tiempos inmemoriales..... te diria que antes de que existieran los transistores, los que tienen rosca ya se utilizaban en las instalaciones electricas en  USA.
Los que seguían Mecánica Popular seguro que deben recordarlos.
Los de  rosca hay dos tipos, los que son de plástico o baquelita y los que tienen una suerte de resorte cónico.






Tienen adentro una parte metálica deformable de material conductor como los que te mostró Fogonazo, pelás los cables que qures unir, los torzalas ponés el capuchón y con una herramienta similar a la mostrada en el video de Fogonazo los crimpeas.
En la foto es evidente que allí hubo uniones pero faltan los otros cables ya que el conector de esos equipos tiene los cables mucho más largos y estan identificados, alli es evidente que ya se perdio un 80% del cable original y por ende la identificación.

Asi son los que compras en una casa de electrónica, los que vienen con el equipo son similares y llevan la identificación e incluso fúsibles.


----------



## bivalvo

Gracias por la aclaración! Aquí no son tan comunes, al menos yo nunca me había fijado en ellos.
Los demás sí: faston, de tornillo (o anillo, como también les dicen), punteras huecas, ...

Pero esos los vi por primera vez en un kit que me pillé. Lo que pasa que me ha dado por preguntar ahora jajaja


----------



## marcemarce86

Antes de cambiarlo por favor mirar que la salida no esté en corto y guambia si tiene una mica atrás que muchas veces el chasis es masa,a veces el colector de un transistor  puede estar a vcc. Para mi si tenés esas precausiones retirarlo con un succionador es bastante sencillo.


----------



## Vitruvio

Buenos días comunidad.
Debo reparar la fuente de poder del fusor de una impresora. El código del componente es H30R1602 que lo he encontrado por la empresa infinenon como IHW30N160R2.
Es extremadamente difícil de conseguir (de hecho imposible aquí en Uruguay), y quería conocer vuestra opinión respecto a sustituírlo por un MOSFET y un diodo, ambos de alta tensión, ya que es lo más parecido que se me ocurre.
Adjunto pdf.

Saludos ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con que tensión alimenta al fusor ?

Es lámpara o es cerámico ?

PWM o sólo lo enciende y apaga ?


----------



## fdesergio

y si los pedis a china, son baratos relativamente.

https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...lgo_pvid=01d84dad-3f46-45bc-ae8f-5e149d3201db


----------



## Vitruvio

Que tal. 

En verdad no puedo dar muchos detalles sobre la impresora en si, salvo que es un toshiva laser color de alta gamma, por lo cual el fusor debe ser de cerámica. Me han enviado solo la placa fuente del fusor para su reparación.

La tensión de alimentación supera los 400V, ya que el componente en cuestión sigue a una etapa PFC y tiene un cerámico de 1.5KV en el colector... Es PWM.

China es es una excelente opción claro, pero hay urgencia para su reparación...

Muchísimas gracias por su interés. Estoy en este momento con ella para ver los daños que tiene. En breve subo foto de la placa y doy detalles de los avances. Por lo visto han metido mano y de mala manera...

Saludos


----------



## Heisenbergg

Encontre un componente tipo microcontrolador con este número 39sf020, ya encontre su pdf, pero no se que es, podrian decirme que utilidad tiene y si lo puedo reutilizar para algo, o mejor lo tiro ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

En éste tipo de consultas sube el pdf o su link por favor.


----------



## Heisenbergg

http://www.alphacron.de/download/hardware/39SF020.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo

Es una memoria "Flash" de 2Mb en formación 256 * 8 

2 Megabit (256K x 8) Multi-Purpose Flash



			
				Datasheet SST39SF020 dijo:
			
		

> *FEATURES:*
> • Organized as 256 K X 8
> • Single 5.0V Read and Write Operations
> • Superior Reliability
> – Endurance: 100,000 Cycles (typical)
> – Greater than 100 years Data Retention
> • Low Power Consumption:
> – Active Current: 20 mA (typical)
> – Standby Current: 10 μA (typical)
> • Sector Erase Capability
> – Uniform 4 KByte sectors
> • Fast Read Access Time:
> – 70 and 90 ns
> • Latched Address and Data


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Mas de 100 años de retención de los datos grabados   
Seguramente nadie aca si quedara aun vivo para conprobar esa información 
     
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Heisenbergg

puede reutilizarse???  o no


----------



## Fogonazo

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Mas de 100 años de retención de los datos grabados
> Seguramente nadie aca si quedara aun vivo para conprobar esa información
> 
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


No te creas. . . . . . 


      ​


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pst , Ganiel no sabe que vas por el segundo Big Bang !


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Fogonazo dijo:


> No te creas. . . . . .
> 
> 
> ​


:cabezon::cabezon:!Olvide conpletamente de Vossa Ilustricissima Eminencia Fogo Papal auctoridad maxima aca por esas latitudes (Foro) "Don Fogonazo"!.    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En que quedaste al final con esa fuente ?


----------



## Juanninten369

Hola a todos:

Quisiera pedir su ayuda para identificar este componente, lo he encontrado en varias PCBs principalmente en radios y televisores pero no he podido identificarlo ni saber su funcion, que son? existen datasheets de ellos? 







De antemano muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro Don Juanninten369 eses conponentes son filtros ceramicos de FI (frequenzia intermadiaria)
Veer mejor en : https://www.google.com.br/search?bi...ab..0.2.167...0i8i30k1j0i5i30k1.0.82udV5kZ9S0
!Suerte!. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Heisenbergg dijo:


> puede reutilizarse???  o no



Hola, claro que puede reutilizarse, no has leído el PDF?
Sólo que deberás, borrarla completamente para darle utilidad. Yo en tu lugar no la tiraría!


----------



## Fogonazo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ca.com%2Fbusqueda.htm&ref=&ss=4689j1416819j18


----------



## Juanninten369

Muchas gracias por la respuesta Daniel Lopes y Fogonazo 

Ya veo, entonces por lo que veo en una búsqueda rápida en google, son una especie de filtros pasa-banda basados en cristales verdad?

Ok ya tengo info para estudiarlos entonces.

Muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Juanninten369 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta Daniel Lopes y Fogonazo
> 
> Ya veo, entonces por lo que veo en una búsqueda rápida en google, son una especie de filtros pasa-banda basados en cristales verdad?
> 
> Ok ya tengo info para estudiarlos entonces.
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Saludos


En realidad  no son Cristales y si su primos mas puebres , ceramicas con caracteristicas piezoelectricas 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Juanninten369

Ya veo Daniel Lopes, sin duda este es un componente nuevo para mi . 

Lo estare estudiando :estudiando:, muchas gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Juanninten369 dijo:


> Ya veo Daniel Lopes, sin duda este es un componente nuevo para mi .
> 
> Lo estare estudiando :estudiando:, muchas gracias por las respuestas


!Dudas adicionales , pregunte es un gusto platicarmos !.
!Suerte en los estudios!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Johann Arroyo

Amigos, hace años me encontré ésta caja de la marca alemana Siemens, consta de cableado, bobinas, trafo y puente rectificador. Alguno de ustedes de casualidad tiene idea de su utilidad, es una caja controladora? y de qué?

Gracias por su atención,

Johann Arroyo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que hay debajo de esa regleta de conexiones ? , imagen bien de costado , de ambos lados , puede ser ?


----------



## EdoNork

También se conocen como resonadores.


----------



## krlosss

Central telefónica 10 internos, 4 abonados.

Añado para los porteños:

En la Hilandería Gerli (Tarija y Castro Barros, Bs.As.), la maquinaria lineal (trócil) que fabricaba el tejiido base para las medias de nylon, de mujer, tenían 110 metros de longitud.
El capataz de turno, al cambiar de "contínua" (set de agujas gancho para hilar la collareta del calcetín) necesitaba enhebrar la primera y la ultima de las 2070 agujas conincidente con el último y primero, respectivamente, de las levas del árbol de hilado.
Para hacerlo llamaba por interfono a la primera hiladora y le indicaba que girara el árbol, hacia atrás y manualmente hasta la posición "ZU LADEN" (cargar), mientras él sincronizaba el embrague. Y así con las otras nueve operarias.
Como el ruido era muy elevado, cada máquina tenía una pequeña central telefónica, con un repartidor de 10 internos, distribuidos cada 10 metros, para que la hiladora (era obligatorio ser mujer, por el tamaño de los dedos índice y anular)  avisara el "fin de nudo"

Ese cacharro Siemens, es la regleta de conexionado de dicha central, con su trafo para el timbre y la luz de paro de 125 volt. Se instalaron a fines de los 60.

Jugué con ellas a mediados de los 70 cuando, mi viejo me llevaba los sábados a la fábrica poco antes que Martínez de Hoz colaborara con la extinción de la Industria Argentina. 

Verlo aquí es como encontrar el vasito de plástico plegable que usábas en el jardín!!!

Naaa... si el mundo es un pañuelo. Y lleno de m...s.


----------



## Vitruvio

Buenas noches.

Finalmente encontré, no sin esfuerzo, un IGBT semejante al que buscaba. Se trata del K25T120.
Lo mas crítico era la estructura interna, además de sus característica eléctricas, pues posee un diodo interno para la eliminación de los picos de reversa.

La fuente tenía el puente rectificador en corto (uno tipo peine de 600V por 15A que no hubo problema en encontrar remplazo) y le habían resoldado el fusible varias veces por otros de mayor potencia, lo que evidencia que no llegaron a detectar el corto del puente. No obstante le removieron el IGBT original pensando que sería la causa del problema y no se sabe que fue de él.

La placa será colocada el día de mañana en la impresora y veremos como se comporta. 
Tuve problemas para bajar las fotos de mi celu a ni vieja mac G4... subo fotos junto con las news.

¡Saludos y muchas gracias !


----------



## zonosfera

Yo vi algo parecido con una balanza de pesaje de una desmotadora de algodon... todo trabajaba con sensores de presion pero por aire comprimido con contadores mecánicos y llevaba fuentes de ese tipo para repartir los voltajes que iban desde 220V 110V 60V 48V 24V 20V 18V 15V 12V 6V 3V y 1,3V, los que proporcionaban los voltajes para esas cajas de distribución eran unos transformadores grandes con todas esas salidas, pero de no mas de 10A en total... aun tengo dos guardados solo por cachivachero...

Saludos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

!Esa Central telefonica seguramente  fue enpleyada en la Caravela del proprio Cristóbal Colón cuando descobrio las Americas!. 
   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*- "Quiero hablar con mi esposo el Pepe" *

*- "Espera que está en "La Pinta" , ya te paso"*


----------



## tiago

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *- "Quiero hablar con mi esposo el Pepe" *
> 
> *- "Espera que está en "La Pinta" , ya te paso"*













​


----------



## massi123

Hola. Alguien sabría decirme que componente es (fabricante y modelo) para reemplazarlo ?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece un control de volumen ? Que es lo que hacía esa perilla ?


----------



## pandacba

Fijate en el cuerpo allí esta la nomenclatura, porque lo queres cambiar?


----------



## Fogonazo

Placa   dijo:
			
		

> soldadura libre de plomo


  

Posee todo el aspecto de ser un potenciómetro


----------



## DOSMETROS

VR401  , habría que ver el valor y cómo le encaja la perilla , porque ese no lo va a conseguir . . . 

https://is.alicdn.com/img/pb/840/893/052/1052893840_872.jpg

https://sbsav.co.uk/shop/41035-pioneer-djm-500-variable-resistor.html

https://sc01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1UIJw...iendly-10k-rotary-potentiometer-3pin-mini.jpg

https://img.banggood.com/images/upload/2014/03/SKU113221 (7).jpg


----------



## pandacba

Son micro potenciómetros





Lo puede conseguir en algunos de los oferentes chinos com alibaba


----------



## massi123

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.
Es el regulador del volumen de un piano. Capaz me puedan ayudar al respecto. El piano estaba funcionando perfectamente y en su lugar, un día lo prendo y no se escuchaba y al acercarse al parlante se puede oir el sonido pero muuy bajo y supuse que sería un problema del potenciometro. Lo desarme y con un tester medi el potenciometro y nunca cambia de valor asi que para mi es ese el problema. Qué opinan...?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para ver si funciona se mide entre el medio y alguna de las otras dos patas.

Para comprar otro medí con el tester en Ohms cuanto mide entre sus pines exteriores , retirado de la plaqueta.


----------



## pandacba

Como lo has medido? Entre los extremos el valor es fijo el del medio toma un valore entre el extremo izquierdo y el derecho.
Puedes hacer una prueba muy simple, con los terminales hacia ti, puentea brevemente entre el terminal del medio y el derecho, debería subir el volumen al máximo


----------



## Johann Arroyo

Muchas gracias a todos! es increíble lo que podría ser!




Envío un par de imágenes más de costado

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Éstos sin duda son relés telefónicos 

Ver el archivo adjunto 160399


----------



## TodoCircuitos

Si tenés posibilidades de acercarte a Buenos Aires en GM Electrónica podés conseguir el FGA50N100BNTDTU que va bien como reemplazo.


----------



## ander29

Buenas tardes. 
¿Alguien podría decirme que componente es este? 
Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ De que cosa es la placa ?


----------



## ander29

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ De que cosa es la placa ?


Un emisor de radio de señal de presión


----------



## juliocjc

*H*ola*,* h_a*_v*er si un experto me puede explicar que funci*ó*n tiene *é*ste componente de la foto y que consecuencias tendr*í*a colocar una pieza igual pero sin ese componente que rodeo en la foto*.* 

*L*a foto es de un led de un proyector dlp*,* sin tener ni idea de electr*ó*nica desmont*é* el proyector*,* busqu*é* el led que es id*é*ntico al de la foto pero sorpresa cuando me lleg*ó* el led no es exactamente igual*,* le falta ese componente que rodeo en la foto*,* lo mont*e* y el proyector enciende durante unos segundos y luego se apaga*,* estoy desespera*d*o y no se si es por esa pieza o viene de otro la*d*o el que se apague*,* gracias y un saludo. (es como una pletina doblada de laton o algo asi)


----------



## pandacba

la foto es muy pequeña, podes poner uno más grande, auque asi parece un capacitor


----------



## zonosfera

juliocjc dijo:


> hola haber si un experto me puede explicar que funcion tiene este componente de la foto y que consecuencias tendria colocar una pieza igual pero sin ese componente que rodeo en la foto la foto es de un led de un proyector dlp


si un componente se reemplaza por un componente de las mismas caracteristicas y prestaciones, el dispositivo funcionara igual que siempre..


juliocjc dijo:


> *sin tener ni idea de electronica* desmonte el proyector busque el led que es identico al de la foto pero sorpresa cuando me llego el led no es exactamente igual le falta ese componente que rodeo en la foto


solo por consulta... si no sabes que has hecho por que no tienes conocimientos, ni si quiera basicos, como has determinado que era ese el problema...

bien podria estar en otro lado.... 

Saludos...


----------



## juliocjc

El otro led estaba quemado se veia, ademas el proyector solo proyectaba la imagen en azul y rojo.  cuando pedi el led en la web de mouser ponian una foto del que es identico al mio pero al llegar a casa veo que le falta ese componente y se apaga a los pocos segundos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, lo que puede estar sucediendo y es lo más probable, es que el LED que has adquirido, tiene un consumo diferente al original. Por lo tanto, el controlador del proyector lo toma cómo inválido para funcionar correctamente.


----------



## blanko001

Podría ser un fusible SMD. En caso de quemarse el LED y/o entrar en corto de alguna manera se quemaría el fusible sin estropear el driver. También un termofusible...


----------



## juliocjc

*B*ueno chicos pues gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas pero ahora magicamente a vuelto a funcionar y ya no se apaga*,* se ve de lujo como se veia antes *,* pude ser que al haber estado parado 1 año le haya costado volver a la vida jajajaja pero de momento funciona todo*,* ser*á* que dentro de 2 dias se queme por completo. *L*o dicho chicos*,* muchisimas gracias a todos*,* un saludo


----------



## juliocjc

esta es la foto mas grande sigo con la incognita de para que sirve ese componente


----------



## pandacba

No se ve muy bien debería ser más grande ya que es un componente smd, así parece algún tipo de capacidad, habría que ver el esquema del aparto para sacar dudas


----------



## juliocjc

no si el componente smd pequeñito ya se lo que es, es un termistor lo que yo me pregunto es la pieza metalica mas grande parece una pletina de algun material tipo laton no se


----------



## pandacba

En una de las placas parece una lámina en las otras no, agranda esa zona con un buen zoom si es adivinar


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

pandacba se refiere precisamente a lo que enmarcas. Si dices que es una pletina ya ves mas que nosotros, pues en la foto no se aprecia, parece un condensador smd.

¿Como sabes que es un termistor el otro componente?




Se me adelantó, sigo siendo lento escribiendo.


----------



## juliocjc

por que consegui el datasheet del que viene sin esa pieza voy a ver como os mando la foto mas grande y gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos, Puede ser una resistencia de potencia SMD. Uno de los usos es como shunt para los drivers LED.





Saludos!


----------



## juliocjc

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos, Puede ser una resistencia de potencia SMD. Uno de los usos es como shunt para los drivers LED.
> http://www.ttelectronics.com/sites/default/files/inline-images/OARS.png
> Saludos!


 
BINGOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! eso es si señor es exactamente igual a eso ¿que funcion tiene,que ocurre si no se pone, hay distintos valores, alguna variante que haga la misma funcion y que sea facil de comprar? muchisimas gracias eres un crack


----------



## blanko001

juliocjc dijo:


> BINGOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! eso es si señor es exactamente igual a eso ¿que funcion tiene,que ocurre si no se pone, hay distintos valores, alguna variante que haga la misma funcion y que sea facil de comprar? muchisimas gracias eres un crack



-La función es la de "sensar" el paso de corriente hacia el LED.
-El llevarla o no depende del driver usado. Especulando diría que entrega una corriente nominal constante y que usa dicho resistor para ajustes más exactos en cuanto a la corriente que está pasando por el LED.
-Si no se usa, también especulando; la fuente entrega una corriente nominal constante sin hacer ajustes dinámicos donde se tiene en cuenta la temperatura del LED.
-Hay muchos valores, especialmente en valores bajos de Ω.
-Podrían usarse resistores cerámicos del mismo valor tanto en Ω como en vatios; a costa de que los resistores "comunes" no caben en la plaqueta


----------



## juliocjc

blanko001 dijo:


> -La función es la de "sensar" el paso de corriente hacia el LED.
> -El llevarla o no depende del driver usado. Especulando diría que entrega una corriente nominal constante y que usa dicho resistor para ajustes más exactos en cuanto a la corriente que está pasando por el LED.
> -Si no se usa, también especulando; la fuente entrega una corriente nominal constante sin hacer ajustes dinámicos donde se tiene en cuenta la temperatura del LED.
> -Hay muchos valores, especialmente en valores bajos de Ω.
> -Podrían usarse resistores cerámicos del mismo valor tanto en Ω como en vatios; a costa de que los resistores "comunes" no caben en la plaqueta


Hola blanko001 aprovecho que veo que eres experto en esto de los led y los drivers sigo teniendo el problema de que a los 30 segundos se apaga y me temo que es por el sistema de proteccion del proyector al detectar que no es el mismo led que el original ¿se podria de alguna manera burlar al sistema de proteccion para poder hacer funcionar el proyector sea cual sea el led que instale? he conseguido el manual de servicio del proyector te lo adjunto para si por favor le puedes hechar un vistazo pa ver si es posible lo que te cometo. un saludo y muchisimas gracias.

Un ultimo comentario por si te sirve de ayuda el proyector no se calienta asi que por temperatura no es y otra cosa es que cuando se apaga solo apaga los led y el ventilador el proyector sigue encendido y sigue recibiendo audio lo que no te puedo confirmar es si el chip dmd se apaga tambien. muchas gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, si mal no recuerdo, has dicho que el proyector posee tres LEDs?
Entonces, chequea el consumo de los LEDs originales y luego comparalo con el que reemplazaste. Luego vemos cómo proseguir.


----------



## juliocjc

hola Gudino Roberto duberlin gracias por la respuesta he hecho las mediciones y no creo sean muy exactas ya que el multimetro que tengo no vale para mucho los valores que me da son en el que no es original osea el verde 100ma y en el original 0ma por eso te decia que no creo que sean muy exactas. un saludo y muchisimas gracias por la ayuda.

definitivamente algo estoy haciendo mal y es que ya no se para donde tirar resulta que los pines del led del 1al3 pense que eran los positivos pues he cortado los 3 cables y el led sigue encendiendo asi que la medicion que hice no era del consumo para encender el led en si puede ser una señal para otro componente que en el original no daba ningun valor en el verde no original daba 200ma y en el azul original 0ma.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si está quemado obvio va a dar 0 

Mide  los tres colores por favor !


----------



## juliocjc

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si está quemado obvio va a dar 0
> 
> Mide  los tres colores por favor !



Hola dosmetro no el problema no es que este quemado el problema es que no es original los tres colores funcionan bien incluso el no original alumbra con mas intensidad pero eso me da igual el problema es que el proyector se apaga a los pocos segundos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Si a vos te da igual que un LED, ilumine más que el resto. Lamentablemente NO le da igual al proyector. Y ese puede ser el problema.
Como estás tomando el consumo?
Debes abrir el circuito e intercalar el amperímetro!
Idem para los tres LEDs.


----------



## blanko001

juliocjc dijo:


> Hola blanko001 aprovecho que veo que eres experto en esto de los led y los drivers sigo teniendo el problema de que a los 30 segundos se apaga y me temo que es por el sistema de proteccion del proyector al detectar que no es el mismo led que el original ¿se podria de alguna manera burlar al sistema de proteccion para poder hacer funcionar el proyector sea cual sea el led que instale? he conseguido el manual de servicio del proyector te lo adjunto para si por favor le puedes hechar un vistazo pa ver si es posible lo que te cometo. un saludo y muchisimas gracias.
> 
> Un ultimo comentario por si te sirve de ayuda el proyector no se calienta asi que por temperatura no es y otra cosa es que cuando se apaga solo apaga los led y el ventilador el proyector sigue encendido y sigue recibiendo audio lo que no te puedo confirmar es si el chip dmd se apaga tambien. muchas gracias



Hola.
Bueno, no soy experto la verdad. Algo se va aprendiendo de tanto molestar con esos "bichos". 
Por otro lado veo que el componente "desconocido" que sugerí era una resistencia... de todos modos parece ser una resistencia, pero del tipo termistor. Luego de ojear el manual técnico que dejaste he observado que es posible que el proyector se "apague" porque se protege al no tener "respuesta" del termistor del LED verde.

Observemos que del conector de cada LED hay una salida del pin 2. (G_NTC para el LED verde) 


Y observemos el circuito sensor de temperatura:


Es evidente la necesidad de el dato "sensado" por dicho componente para que el proyector no se ponga en modo de protección por así decirlo.



PD: También se aprecia otro componente en las plaquetas de los LEDs que podría ser el termistor. El componente que hemos cuestionado puede seguir siendo un simple resistor de bajo valor, un simple puente o incluso un fusistor (termofusible). Hay que ver si la plaqueta del LED nuevo cuenta con el termistor.


----------



## juliocjc

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola.
> Bueno, no soy experto la verdad. Algo se va aprendiendo de tanto molestar con esos "bichos".
> Por otro lado veo que el componente "desconocido" que sugerí era una resistencia... de todos modos parece ser una resistencia, pero del tipo termistor. Luego de ojear el manual técnico que dejaste he observado que es posible que el proyector se "apague" porque se protege al no tener "respuesta" del termistor del LED verde.
> 
> Observemos que del conector de cada LED hay una salida del pin 2. (G_NTC para el LED verde)
> Ver el archivo adjunto 161080
> 
> Y observemos el circuito sensor de temperatura:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 161079
> 
> 
> 
> Es evidente la necesidad de el dato "sensado" por dicho componente para que el proyector no se ponga en modo de protección por así decirlo.
> 
> 
> 
> PD: También se aprecia otro componente en las plaquetas de los LEDs que podría ser el termistor. El componente que hemos cuestionado puede seguir siendo un simple resistor de bajo valor, un simple puente o incluso un fusistor (termofusible). Hay que ver si la plaqueta del LED nuevo cuenta con el termistor.



Hola blanko001 creo estar seguro de que el termistor si lo lleva ya que revinsando el datasheet del led nombra dicho componente voy a adjuntar tambien el datasheet del led para ver si te puede servir para algun dato importante. un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

juliocjc dijo:


> Hola dosmetro no el problema no es que este quemado el problema es que no es original los tres colores funcionan bien incluso el no original alumbra con mas intensidad pero eso me da igual el problema es que el proyector se apaga a los pocos segundos



Y entonces por que cambiaste el verde . . .  ?


----------



## juliocjc

Por que se quemo y el que compre no es el original


----------



## blanko001

En efecto. Entonces identificado plenamente el termistor es el componente de menor tamaño en la placa del LED. El otro componente puede ser un simple puente porque no se especifica en la hoja de datos.

Entonces, ¿la nueva placa del LED trae el termistor? De ser afirmativo desconecta dicha placa del proyector y mide el termistor. A temperatura ambiente de unos 25 ºC debería rondar los 10KΩ.


----------



## juliocjc

blanko001 dijo:


> En efecto. Entonces identificado plenamente el termistor es el componente de menor tamaño en la placa del LED. El otro componente puede ser un simple puente porque no se especifica en la hoja de datos.
> 
> Entonces, ¿la nueva placa del LED trae el termistor? De ser afirmativo desconecta dicha placa del proyector y mide el termistor. A temperatura ambiente de unos 25 ºC debería rondar los 10KΩ.



Efectivamente da un valor de 10,5k en los dos led original y no original te gradezco enormemente el tiempo que te estoy robando muchisimas gracias


----------



## blanko001

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Si a vos te da igual que un LED, ilumine más que el resto. Lamentablemente NO le da igual al proyector. Y ese puede ser el problema.
> Como estás tomando el consumo?
> Debes abrir el circuito e intercalar el amperímetro!
> Idem para los tres LEDs.



Al igual que Gudino, concuerdo en que al proyector no le da igual. Honestamente debe haber una enorme diferencia en cuanto no usar el original. Y lo más importante... la pregunta que seguramente se nos ha pasado por la mente pero la hemos querido evitar: *¿porqué se quemó el LED verde?*

Es posible que al no ser el LED original levante más temperatura y se vaya a protección. Cabe resaltar que de todos los colores es justamente el verde el que el ojo humano puede ver con mayor facilidad por así decirlo. Aunque los 3 colores emitan los mismos LM nos parecerá que el verde ilumina mucho más. Es debido a que la longitud de onda se encuentra en medio del espectro visible. El rojo, los azules y violetas se encuentran más en los extremos.


----------



## juliocjc

blanko001 dijo:


> Al igual que Gudino, concuerdo en que al proyector no le da igual. Honestamente debe haber una enorme diferencia en cuanto no usar el original. Y lo más importante... la pregunta que seguramente se nos ha pasado por la mente pero la hemos querido evitar: *¿porqué se quemó el LED verde?*
> 
> Es posible que al no ser el LED original levante más temperatura y se vaya a protección. Cabe resaltar que de todos los colores es justamente el verde el que el ojo humano puede ver con mayor facilidad por así decirlo. Aunque los 3 colores emitan los mismos LM nos parecerá que el verde ilumina mucho más. Es debido a que la longitud de onda se encuentra en medio del espectro visible. El rojo, los azules y violetas se encuentran más en los extremos.



El led verde se quemo por falta de mantenimiento el proyector estaba sucio y precisamente ese led es el que mas alejado esta del ventilador. entonces puedo deducir que si el led verde alumbra con mas intensidad puede ser que este calentandose mas de lo debido con lo cual si le pongo una resistencia para bajar la luminosidad equlibraria la luminosidad y bajaria la temperatura pero me parece raro ya que el sistema cuando detectaba una temperatura alta aceleraba el ventilador y no lo hace la verdad que cada vez lo veo mas complicado hacer funcionar el proyector.¿ Podria haber alguna posibilidad de saltarse el sistema de proteccion para asi alimentar los led desde otra fuente y que no se apague por que detecta que no hay leds?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No será que el ventilador anda "flojo" y ahí comienzan los problemas ?


----------



## juliocjc

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No será que el ventilador anda "flojo" y ahí comienzan los problemas ?



Ya esta comprobado con una fuente esta correcto. Muchas gracias por las respuestas


----------



## blanko001

Es que me parece una "bestialidad" que se queme uno de estos LEDs que está supervisado térmicamente. Además de toda la protección del driver de MAXIM.


----------



## juliocjc

blanko001 dijo:


> Es que me parece una "bestialidad" que se queme uno de estos LEDs que está supervisado térmicamente. Además de toda la protección del driver de MAXIM.



Parece ser que notaba que hacia mucho ruido y lo tubo asi durante meses en modo economico y un dia le dio por subirlo al maximo y no duro ni 10 segundos que se empezo a ver  azul y rojo parpadeando cuando yo lo desmonte es disipador del rojo y el azul todabia estaba algo de metal descubierto pero el disipador del verde que ademas esta al fondo del tunel de aire tenia como una manta de polvo tapando el disipador. Lo que mas me fastidia es que el led que compre me costo 60€ y pense que era quitar uno poner el otro :cabezon:


----------



## blanko001

juliocjc dijo:


> Parece ser que notaba que hacia mucho ruido y lo tubo asi durante meses en modo economico y un dia le dio por subirlo al maximo y no duro ni 10 segundos que se empezo a ver  azul y rojo parpadeando cuando yo lo desmonte es disipador del rojo y el azul todabia estaba algo de metal descubierto pero el disipador del verde que ademas esta al fondo del tunel de aire tenia como una manta de polvo tapando el disipador. Lo que mas me fastidia es que el led que compre me costo 60€ y pense que era quitar uno poner el otro :cabezon:



Pero como no es el original es muy difícil saber si el daño es el LED o hay algo más... Ciertamente debe haber manera para burlar la protección, pero obviamente se expone a causar daños severos... Lo más lógico sería hablar con los de la tienda que le vendieron el LED, si bien lo promocionan hasta con la imagen con el original, deberían enviarte ese; no el sustituto. Eso sería publicidad engañosa. 

Saludos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, vuelvo a insistir, que valor de corriente consumen los LEDs originales, y que valor indica el datasheet del que has conseguido. Sabiendo eso, podemos encontrar una solución.


----------



## TanoArg

Buenas noches compañeros, mi duda es simple, ¿alguno sabe cual puede ser el reemplazo para el transistor 13005D?, les comento tengo una heladera para vinos cava y volaron los dos que trae la placa de la fuente, pregunte y me dijeron que quizas el MJE313005 o MJE13007 sirve, pero tengo entendido que en este caso el 13005D tiene un diodo interno y no el caso de los MJE. Alguno si se topo con esto, pudo resolverlo?, los mje13005 los consigo facilmente, no asi los 13005D. gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo venden por Mercado Libre a 30 pesos

ECG2312
BUD630
BUD636A
13005DH
13005DN

Fijate las lámparas de bajo consumo suelen tenerlo o agregale el díodo amortiguador exterior


----------



## pandacba

Fijate aquí
https://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/transistor-13005d


----------



## TanoArg

Gracias por la respuesta. Sabes cual seria ese diodo y como va conectado ? Igual mañana me.voy con toda esa lista de transistores a ver si lo consigo

Soy de Mar del plata... manejo muchísimo mercado libre. Pero me sale mas caro el envío y se pierde tiempo


----------



## juliocjc

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, vuelvo a insistir, que valor de corriente consumen los LEDs originales, y que valor indica el datasheet del que has conseguido. Sabiendo eso, podemos encontrar una solución.



Hola dosmetros estoy en ello es que tengo que modificar un cable para poder hacer la medicion pero por las primeras medidas que he hecho que creo bastante fiables estan entorno a los 30 40ma fluctua en esa medida es que el multimetro que tengo no es que sea muy bueno. Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

UF4007 o pedí un díodo damper de TV , inclusive cualquier transistor de salida horizontal de TV con damper debería andar


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, en teoría, la corriente en todos los LEDs debería ser la misma, ya que los gobierna una fuente de corriente. Pero SI, el LED de reemplazo es diferente, verás que tendrá una caída de tensión diferente también al resto. Entonces según sea esa caída de tensión, habrá que modificar la resistencia SHUNT, de ese LED en particular, para compensar dicha diferencia.


----------



## ninjaman

Hola.
Pues la cuestion es que hace dias en mi trabajo pasan cosas raras, como que objetos desaparecen de lugar, tambien de repente se siente un calor insoportable en el area de los pies, como pulsaciones e incluso pequeñas descargas electricas... no se si ya es paranoia... 
El asunto es que hoy encontre este objeto asomado detrás de un portaretratos que tengo ahi, se trata de este adorno de muñeco de nieve   , yo nunca lo puse ahi, lo descubri por casualidad, se asomaba un extremo.
Lo observé detenidamente y como se muestra en las imagenes es un circuito de algun tipo, tiene transparencias donde se notan partes del mismo, por la parte de atras hay un compartimento con tapa de rosca donde va una bateria cr927 de 3v, y un iman para poder adherir el adorno a cualquier superficie metalica. En la parte trasera tiene escrito "HH 56c"
Estoy algo "no se que pensar", deberia tomar precauciones? esas sensaciones de calor, pulsaciones o estres son normales cuando estoy en ese sitio donde encontre este adorno? 
Ya no me dio tiempo de buscar mas, pero quizá haya algo mas, alguien sabe que es eso? o tiene alguna pista? 

Se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## elgriego

ninjaman dijo:


> Hola.
> Pues la cuestion es que hace dias en mi trabajo pasan cosas raras, como que objetos desaparecen de lugar, tambien de repente se siente un calor insoportable en el area de los pies, como pulsaciones e incluso pequeñas descargas electricas... no se si ya es paranoia...
> El asunto es que hoy encontre este objeto asomado detrás de un portaretratos que tengo ahi, se trata de este adorno de muñeco de nieve   , yo nunca lo puse ahi, lo descubri por casualidad, se asomaba un extremo.
> Lo observé detenidamente y como se muestra en las imagenes es un circuito de algun tipo, tiene transparencias donde se notan partes del mismo, por la parte de atras hay un compartimento con tapa de rosca donde va una bateria cr927 de 3v, y un iman para poder adherir el adorno a cualquier superficie metalica. En la parte trasera tiene escrito "HH 56c"
> Estoy algo "no se que pensar", deberia tomar precauciones? esas sensaciones de calor, pulsaciones o estres son normales cuando estoy en ese sitio donde encontre este adorno?
> Ya no me dio tiempo de buscar mas, pero quizá haya algo mas, alguien sabe que es eso? o tiene alguna pista?
> 
> Se los agradeceria mucho.




 Tiene todo el aspecto de un microfono,,,,aunque,,,,,,,, para mi punto de vista le faltan partes.


----------



## ninjaman

elgriego dijo:


> Tiene todo el aspecto de un microfono,,,,aunque,,,,,,,, para mi punto de vista le faltan partes.




Hola, tal como dices, no se que sea porque si es un microfono donde guardaria lo grabado? tambien esa bateria de 3v pienso es muy pequeña para alimentar al microfono, tal vez hayan mas partes de este "aparato" escondidas en el lugar.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En general los micrófonos ocultos están hechos para pasar desapercibidos y no para llamar la atención. Una lapicera , un reloj , un almanaque . . . 

Me da mas la impresión de ser una musiquita navideña con iman para heladera . . .

Tampoco tiene pinta de baby call


----------



## dearlana

Hola ander29:

Lo que estás señalizando con la flecha es un conmutador.

El aparato completo es un transmisor en RF.

Sería bueno que hicieses una foto a ese componente, pero poniéndole una lupa delante al celular para que se vea con más resolución y poder asegurar de que es realmente un conmutador.


----------



## ninjaman

Gracias, de momento sigo sin comprobar que es, el lunes que me reincorpore a mis labores buscare por el lugar por mas objetos de estos 
De algo estoy seguro, eso no estaba ahi, nadie tendria que haberme puesto algo en mi lugar, detras del porta retratos, solo quien se encarga de limpieza.
Pero como digo, a ver si el lunes me encuentro mas cosas asi de la nada.


----------



## Daniel Meza

Saludos,

Hace varios años en México se pusieron de moda una especie de colgantes para celular que avisaban cuando se recibía una llamada, el aviso es por medio de lucecitas. Lo del centro del muñeco de nieve pareciera que es la transparencia delas luces. No se, no está de más hacer la prueba, ponerle pila y acercarlo al celular durante una llamada.


----------



## DreamLand

Hola necesito conocer los valores de estos tres condensadores y por más que busco no lo encuentro.

Son de la placa de control de una vitrocerámica fagor. 

Gracias


----------



## shevchenko

Que rayos es esto? 
Tiristor?
igbt? 
rele?


----------



## josemaX

shevchenko dijo:


> Que rayos es esto?
> Tiristor?
> igbt?
> rele?



Si cambias el fabricante VVY por MCO parece un tiristor (Mira que el datasheet está el MCO50-16io1)

http://www.europowercomponents.com/media/uploads/MCO50-12io1.pdf

RECTIFICO: No es el fabricante, es el modelo o codigo, parece el formato de encapsulado, el resto del codigo es igual


----------



## fushika

Hola que tal buenas a todos tengo un pequeño problema y queria saber si algun entendido en el tema me podria responder,tengo un pedal de distorsion de guitarra que lleva este transistor (2n5458) lo fui a comprar a la casa de componenetes y no tenian y me dio como remplazo el transistor (k104) me dijo qye era lo mismo,pero no se no estoy seguro no figura ni en los datasheet,si lo pongo no si si cambia algo,adjunto fotos de los 2 transistores,desde ya greacias a todos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Intenta buscar 2SK104


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podría ser un tiristor y díodos , SSR , IGBT , etc . . . . , el tester que dice ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hay dos de 10uF y uno de 47uF


https://www.google.com.ar/search?bi.....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.1.171....0.-S35IKR6wFQ


----------



## DreamLand

Me faltan el voltaje del de 47uF,los de 10uf he averiguado que son de 25v.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijarse aquí : Libro de *códigos* SMD


 Sinó debe superar en un 30% la tensión de alimentación.


----------



## blanko001

Hola. Se parece mucho a éste.


----------



## pandacba

Es un modulo "viejo" es trifásico, diodos y scr, ya ni siquiera figura en el listado del fabricante


----------



## josep2012

Hola se pudo solucionar , como se resolvio?


----------



## peperc

https://www.arrow.com/es-mx/products/sls32aia020a4uson10xtma2/infineon-technologies-ag

hola me llego esta publicidad y solo de curioso, por qu eme hizo sentir que son un almacenero.

hay miles de chips que no se usar, pero por lo menos si tengo una idea de que son, pero este


----------



## pandacba

No se logra ver, subí imagen


----------



## capitanp

un chip de encriptacion


----------



## peperc

capitanp dijo:


> un chip de encriptacion



hola ¿ y que es eso ??


----------



## pandacba

Es para seguridad, leiste la hoja de datos? allí esta perfectamente explicado


----------



## krlosss

Hola,

Chip autenticador para llave de coches.
Transmite un código a la cerradura (de llave o de pulsador) que arranca el vehículo.
También es identificador en opciones add hoc de instrumental, equipos de electromedicina, etc.
Saludos.


----------



## ilcapo

Hola amigos del foro
tengo una placa que tiene un componente smd que tiene como codigo:  PJKY
se puede saber que es este componente ?


----------



## mcrven

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro
> tengo una placa que tiene un componente smd que tiene como codigo:  PJKY
> se puede saber que es este componente ?



¿Preguntaste al tío google?

La otra es que te descargues uno de tantos manuales de códigos smd.


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/


----------



## ilcapo

Hola estuve viendo en varios manuales pero PJKY no sale en ninguno, la serigrafia de la placa dice U403 ...el 403 es el numero que le pone el diseñador de la placa,,, pero me llama la atencion el U como si fuera un micro, en lugar de un componente discreto. No se si me explico sino trato de subir alguna imagen


----------



## tiago

Si, mejor una imagen, pero que se vea bien.

Saludos.


----------



## ilcapo

Hola el martes les envio la imagen ya que no estoy en el trabajo ahora, testeando el componente me parece que es un regulador de tension de 2.8V. Hay algun catalogo smd que tenga solo reguladores para ver si lo encuentro ? ó alguno que pueda usar de reemplazo ?


----------



## ilcapo

Hola como estan, encontre algo pero queria consultarles a ustedes que son expertos en SMD, por empezar del codigo que figura en el componente PJKY solo tomé PJ  suponiendo que KY es un codigo del fabricante y desconocido para el usuario. 
A partir del codigo PJ encontre el componente MCP130T-270I/TT . 

datasheet:  http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/11184d.pdf

pero la verdad que no entiendo para que sirve este componente, dice que es un IC SUPERVISOR, como se usa ? a ver si esta trabajando de la misma forma en la plaqueta que tengo

gracias!


----------



## tiago

_"El Microchip  Technology Inc. MCP120 / 130 es un dispositivo de supervisión de voltaje  diseñado para mantener un microcontrolador en reinicio hasta que el  voltaje del sistema haya alcanzado el nivel adecuado y se haya  estabilizado. 
También funciona como protección contra las caídas de tensión cuando la tensión de alimentación
cae por debajo de un nivel operativo seguro. 
 Ambos dispositivos son disponibles con una selección de siete diferentes voltajes de disparo
y ambos tienen salidas de drenaje abiertas. El MCP130 tiene un interno de 5 kΩ
resistencia de pullup Ambos dispositivos tienen nivel activo bajo en los pines de RESET.
El  MCP120 / 130 hará valer la señal de RESTABLECIMIENTO siempre que el  voltaje en el pin VDD esté por debajo del voltaje del punto de disparo."

_Es una traducción directa del datasheet.
Está protegiendo al microcontrolador cuando la alimentación es inadecuada, manteniéndolo reseteado.
Si ha perecido ese componente, su protegido probablemente haya corrido la misma suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## ilcapo

bueno para ver si es este componente entonces tendria que ver si una de las patitas va a un Reset de algun micro de la placa ? si es asi casi que estaria confirmado que seria este componente ?


----------



## tiago

Sería una posibilidad, si, ... Muy posiblemente.

Saludos.


----------



## lisandroaray

hola amigos de foro....
Estoy necesitando un reemplazo de los transistores MosFet NTE 2371 y del KST2907A, si alguien conoce alguno les agradeceria que me lo pasaran..
saludos y gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Echale un vistazo a los datasheet de éstos Mosfet P :

IRF9540 SPF9540
IRF5210
IRFP9140


----------



## GuillermoLamas

Buenas, gente. Mis conocimientos en electrónica son más bien, nulos. Ésta tarde estuve desarmando un televisor antiguo para extraer todo el cobre, cuando me topé con esta pieza, cuyo propósito y función desconozco. Se puede observar que tiene una ¿bobina? de cobre.
Necesitaría que alguien me aclare si tiene algún uso que valga la pena conservarlo, o si puedo proceder a su desmantelación para la posterior obtención del metal.
Adjunto las fotos:


----------



## capitanp

por tener 3 cables podria suponer que es un auto transformador de 220V a 110V


----------



## Fogonazo

Como comenta @Capitanp es un autotransformador 220 a 110V.
Te sirve para adaptar la alimentación de equipos diseñados para funcionar con 110Vca a la red eléctrica de 220Vca.
Si se encuentra en buen estado podría tener valor de venta.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parecería ser de unos 200 a 300 Watts . . .


----------



## ljcarballo

La fotografía que veis, son los pulsadores de una televisión Samsung de menú, subir, bajar volumen y cambio de canales, por el lado contrario a los pulsadores tengo dos condensadores (C3,C4) y otros dos marcados con D3 y D4 que no se lo que es. Cuando conecto la plaquita la TV queda bloqueada y no me funciona el mando a distancia,  a ver si alguien me puede decir que son D3 y D4.


----------



## D@rkbytes

D = Diodo
C = Capacitor

Valores para C3 y C4, se necesita un capacímetro, y para D3 y D4, tal vez sean diodos de propósito general.


----------



## pandacba

Pero funciona de los mandos de la placa? fijarse que los pulsadores no esten haciendo contacto, medir que los diodos no esten en corto


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cómo te sugiere Panda , lo mas probable es que tengas que cambiar los pulsadores touch switch


----------



## ljcarballo

Los pulsadores , en principio están bien, los he medido uno a uno, y luego en el conector mirando la resistencia que tienen en serie. Por las medidas que he hecho con el polímetro no se comportan como diodos, pero volveré a revisarlo, además no veo la marca del cátodo por ningún lado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , la dica qu dejo serias medir la tensión que hay en lo conector de la placa madre sin y despues con la plaquita de comando conectada de modo saper se hay alguna baja en esa tensión (carga indebida).
Quizaz los conponentes "D" son en realidad un TVS (diodos especiales de protección)
Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sergiot

Hace como dice Daniel, si el sistema de teclado es por una sola línea al micro y cada pulsador tiene un valor resistivo distinto, cuando no hay pulsador presionado la tensión la pata del micro tiene que ser 5V o 3.3V dependiendo del tv, si es del tipo matriz ya la cosa cambia.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Medilos con el tester en alto "Ohmiaje" , si miden 1 MegOhm  te enloquecen al microprocesador 

Si te estamos diciendo que los cambies es porque ya nos ha pasado 

*Al menos quitalos todos y volvé a probar la plaquita sin ellos* .


----------



## pandacba

No siempre es 5V, el conjunto forma un divisor de tensión y el retorno suele ser un valor escogido por cada empresa, eso no es standard para nada, el problema es que si al estar puesto bloquea al control remoto no esta dando la tensión de referencia, hace falta el esquema original,  ya que las R de lo botones estan en esa placa, el resto esta en la base y esa hay que comprobarlas, también, si la tensión de retorno es igual o mayor que la referencia no ocurre nada, si es inferior y dependiendo de cuanto habrá problemas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Foto de placa entera.
Modelo y marca (Samsung) del tv.


Saludos.


----------



## ljcarballo

El modelo es "T220HD"
He desmontado el D3 y D4 de la placa y al enchufarla el mando a distancia funciona pero los pulsadores del lateral no, voy a seguir buscando a ver si encuentro que es el D3 y D4 para descartar cosas.


----------



## pandacba

los has medido? puede que alguno de ellos este en corto, son diodos por eso llevan la letra D lo que lleva C son capacitores y los que tienen R son resistencias


----------



## ljcarballo

Los he medido tanto en placa como fuera de ella y no estaban en corto, voy a intentar subir una foto que se vea un poco mejor.


----------



## bavaros

Hola a todos, tengo una fuente conmutada de pc portátil y tiene un componente con encapsulado TO 220 con la matrícula 1F1BAE   FQPF Busco por la red y no encuentro nada sobre él. Alguien me podría hechar un cablazo y decirme algo o algún sustituto equivalente? Este está frito del todo pues hay continuidad entre todas las patas y necesito cambiarlo. Gracias. ...


----------



## D@rkbytes

Es muy probable que sea un Mosfet, ya que algunos inician con FQPF.
Por ejemplo: FQPF6N80C
Tal vez no estés viendo la nomenclatura correctamente.
Sube una foto del componente.


----------



## pandacba

Faltan los números, podes poner una foto del dispositivo? has buscado el manual de servicio de dicho equipo? es lo primero que se debe hacer al encarar una reparación, tampoco aclaras marca del portatil.
Recuerda que cuando más información proporciones mejor será la ayuda que se te pueda brindar


----------



## bavaros

Hola, ahora no tengo a mano la etiqueta de especificaciones pero adjunto la foto del componente. Mañana pondré la de los datos, gracias por tomaros la molestia.


----------



## pandacba

Buscalo como FQPF 10N60C es un Mosfet común y corriente no tiene nada de especial
es de 10A, 600V cualquiera que sea semejante y tenga diodos internos te sirve


----------



## bavaros

pandacba dijo:


> Buscalo como FQPF 10N60C es un Mosfet común y corriente no tiene nada de especial
> es de 10A, 600V cualquiera que sea semejante y tenga diodos internos te sirve



Ok, muchas gracias, acabo de darme cuenta también. Perdonad las molestias


----------



## pandacba

Para eso estamos, para ayudar, al mejor cazador se le escapa la liebre


----------



## OSSOCO

Felicitaciones a los creadores de FDE...

Mi duda es sobre este diodo con una nomenclatura muy básica "2B"; Como referencia de su tamaño hice una foto con 4 diodos "2B"; y a la derecha uno 1N4007 para que comparen el tamaño y si alguien me ayuda con las características o la referencia exacta para buscar en la web.

imagen pendiente 1

Mis conocimientos aún son básicos, así que les explico lo que pretendo hacer....

Diseñé un pequeño circuito para conmutar dos bases de micrófonos inalámbricos (A y B) a un amplificador, de modo que se puedan encender/apagar ambos (a +8V C/U) o seleccionar para que se encienda uno, p Ej. A ó B, según se necesite. Al encender los micrófonos (Las bases) un led indicará que están encendidos. La idea es que al pasar la corriente a través de uno diodos (2B), se encienda el led indicador de encendido, pero que la corriente no retorne hacia el sistema que ha quedado apagado. Espero haberme explicado y me ayuden con este dilema, pues no sé aún si estoy en lo correcto, si me van a funcionar los diodos a modo de válvulas de un solo paso del flujo de corriente o si debo usar un código diferente de diodos, incluso si haya una opción mejor.

Aquí el esquema... confío que haya quedado claro y bien hecho... es lo correspondiente al cuadro azul y el círculo rojo indica los diodos por los cuales pregunto.

Me gustaron estos diodos por su pequeño tamaño... a ver si se pueden usar... Uds me dirán... Muchas gracias amig@s

imagen pendiente 2 ...


----------



## Fogonazo

Con alto grado de seguridad te diría que *SI*, no hay inconveniente en emplearlos en tu aplicación.

Como son material recuperado de "Desarme" verifica antes de emplearlos que se encuentren en buen estado.


----------



## OSSOCO

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con alto grado de seguridad te diría que *SI*, no hay inconveniente en emplearlos en tu aplicación.
> 
> Como son material recuperado de "Desarme" verifica antes de emplearlos que se encuentren en buen estado.



Gracias por tan pronta respuesta Fogonazo...

Los diodos están verificados.... miden de un lado y del otro no.... 

La pregunta inicial es que en su código, sólo les aparece *2B*... como puedo saber qué datasheet buscar? Obviamente deseo conocer un poco más a fondo los elementos que voy incorporando y de paso saber las características de este diodo, del cual no he podido encontrar ninguna información.

Nuevamente mil gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Solo con *"2B"* no veo mucho futuro en tu búsqueda,
Ayudaría conocer de donde los sacaste y/o que función cumplían donde estaban.


----------



## pandacba

Por el tamaño se parecen a Diodos de Potencia, por la nomenclatura a diodos de abalancha, pero suelen llevar 3 cifras en el código alfanúmerico, también podria tratarse de zeners de potencia, de que aparato fueron retirados?
Podría tratarse de diodos TVS


----------



## peperc

yo ( por si les interesa) :
si tengo diodos desconocidos, con formato conocido , o sea con la forma de esos tipo 1n4007 .
hago asi:

los pruebo con una R. serie en directa y en inversa, veo que ande todo ok,  con una tension de digamos 20 v .
si no demuestran ser dz  pues pasan a la categoria de diodos comunes Y ANTE LA DUDA para baja tension.

se que el 1n4007 es para 700 v o algo asi, pero hay mil veces que no necesitamos que soporte mas de 20 o 30 v., cualquier fuente o circuito que funcione con 12 v , y que no requiera nada raro.
pues a la caja de "esos" .

la corriente, esa si es cono cida,  lso de 1 amper , los de 3 amper y los de 6 amper .


----------



## slug1987

Hola , te voy a dar la posta , cuando me pasó eso ,  usé una placa de PC  12V de segunda, ya que son robustas, compré un termostato por Ebay de 5 dolares y voilá ¡ , me resulto mas sencillo que reparar la placa.

Le cambié esos transistores y no arrancaba la fuente, probé cada dispositivo  uno por uno jajajajaj, al final todo marcaba bien , imagino que el ic de control se dañó , no se si será por que soy algo noob , pero la solución que doy creo que es mejor ya que es mas robusto . Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Hay muchas falsificaciones de esos TR, si son buenos las placas funcionan perfecamente


----------



## HaroldTemple

Hola amigos, cómo están?
Les pido uso ayuda porque no soy capaz de leer este condensador no de encontrarlo a la venta.
Es un condensador de una máquina de coser Sigma Supermatic 2000.
Exsiste a la venta? O existe algo compatible? La verdad es que me escaman la inscripción (como si fuera doble o algo) y que tenga toma de tierra.

Les dejo las inscripción que pone en el condensador 0,1nF+2630nF- 250V. 50Hz
Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## pandacba

dice ...+2 X2630nf es decir son tres capacidades la primera muy baja y las otras 2 equivalen a 2.6uF


----------



## Fogonazo

Con cable de puesta a tierra, mas que un condensador parece un filtro de línea


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Definitivamente no vas a encontrad ese condensador pero puedes reemplazarlo por 3 , 1nf de250v y los otros 2 de 3.3uf de 250v no polar al parecer son para el motor si no me equivoco o del acelerador con un multitester que mida condensador identifica las puntas, espero que esto solucione tu problema, si puedes sube fotos de donde lo sacaste.


----------



## PEPEt

Hola:
Alguien me podria decir un equivalente de este diodo
y las características.
IR3F0033 ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Foto en primer plano y bien clara !


----------



## pandacba

Como primera medida ¿buscate la hoja de datos de ese diodo? no lo encontras entonces te va a la web de IR y consultas por ese diodo y que lo reemplazaria.
Ese es el camino correcto que debe seguir todo interesado

PD: algo esta mal porque esa nomenclatua no existe para IR


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por eso pedí la foto


----------



## PEPEt

Img-20180219-wa0000
Gracias mando la URL

Tengo el movil dañado


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es un díodo Chino de uso militar !

http://www.riauandalas.com/penting-pendidikan-karakter-pada-usia-dini/img-20180219-wa0000/


----------



## PEPEt

Muchas gracias 
No sabras las características?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tu foto no se ve 

De que aparato es , dónde va ubicado ?


----------



## PEPEt

Es una fuente de alimentación
Una torre para alimentar ordenadores y maquinas de ordeñar
No tengo ni marca ni modelo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

PEPEt dijo:


> Img-20180219-wa0000
> Gracias mando la URL
> 
> Tengo el movil dañado



Se supone que has subido una foto, ¿a que página o programa o ...?


----------



## pandacba

Ya sube la foto deja de dar tantas vueltas, si tu teléfono no tiene cámara seguro que alguién donde destas debe tener pidele que tome la foto en cuestión y subela de una vez así no damos vueltas, si no esto ya se parece a esos que quieren que adivinemos


----------



## PEPEt

Gracias de todos modos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Contactate aqui : https://www.infineon.com/cms/en/about-infineon/company/contacts/product-support-form/?redirId=56193


----------



## pandacba

Gracias de que? hasta que no veamos una foto del dispositivo no podemos saber de que se trata si es una cápsula DO o si lo es similar a una TO, no tenemos nada de nada, solo las siglas que has  puesto que no coinciden con nada de nada, es decir no tenemos absolutamente nada......


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tengo un dóble díodo de IR , parecido a éste :







Y reza : A1 C A2 y el dibujo , del otro lado : I♥R 1515AAP3 9C05 9812 (Supongamos semana 12 del 98)

Y tampoco hay ninguna referencia . . .


----------



## pandacba

Entiendo los A son los anodso individuales y el cuerpo metálico el catdo y sería esto


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui lo encontré , Schottky de 80 a 100 V y 400 A ; 0.69 V en conducción :

https://spanish.alibaba.com/product...tml?spm=a2700.8699010.29.2.14097747yBsXEp&s=p


----------



## LautaroCavichia

Las quiero reparar y me gustaria saber de que aparatos provienen... ...


----------



## Lord Chango

El primero parece un módulo Bluetooth USB, el resto me parece que es difícil de determinar viendo el perfil de la plaqueta.

Una pregunta de curioso, si no sabes que son, para que las queres reparar?


----------



## Limako

la segunda parece el control de un powerbank(batería portátil usb) pero le faltaría la batería jaja. No tengo ni idea realmente, pero por opinar...


----------



## DJ T3

El primero parece un modulo bluetooth o wifi por usb.
El que tiene el display de led me sale que es de una pava electrica.
El de los usb parece una controladora de powerbank


----------



## LautaroCavichia

Lord Chango dijo:


> El primero parece un módulo Bluetooth USB, el resto me parece que es difícil de determinar viendo el perfil de la plaqueta.
> 
> Una pregunta de curioso, si no sabes que son, para que las queres reparar?



Tenia un indicio, pensé que el primero era un pendrive y el segundo me sonaba familiar a una poder bank pero no estaba seguro


----------



## ljcarballo

He tardado un poco pero voy a subir una foto un poco mas detallada.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

D3= 1405-001233 VARISTOR;30Vdc,5A,1.6x0.8x0.8mm,TP
D4= 1405-001233 VARISTOR;30Vdc,5A,1.6x0.8x0.8mm,TP

Son varistores, con razón no se comportan como diodos.


----------



## ljcarballo

Buenas noches el componente es de un cuadro de una moto yamaha XT125R  una tarde empezó a perder los caracteres del display y al día siguiente ya no encendió, lo he desarmado y he visto un diodo  GN 1M que ya he cambiado y lo que muestro en la foto que esta encima del conector que no he  podido saber que  puede ser.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

¿Eso donde estaba? ¿soldado en la placa?
Hazle fotos de mas ángulos, a ver si alguien lo reconoce.


----------



## ljcarballo

En esos dos _pads que están debajo de ella era donde iba, mañana sacare mas fotos pero la verdad es que no se distingue nada, la solución seria abrir uno y mirar el componente. 
El pads que va al conector va a negativo y también al tacómetro, tendría que mirar a donde va el otro lado por si sirve de ayuda._


----------



## pandacba

Los pad que estan a la altura de la cinta en el conector? tiene relación con el diodo que cambiaste?


----------



## Indalecio13

Podria ser una bobina blindada, aunque no se ve nada claro.


----------



## ljcarballo

Aquí os dejo nuevas fotos por si sirven de ayuda:


----------



## ljcarballo

He estado timbrando los pads y uno va a negativo y la otra parte va a un regulador de tensión LP 2950, al pin de la entrada, os dejo unas fotos un poco mas detalladas donde todavía se puede ver alguna letra, ¿seria un condensador?


----------



## pandacba

Es probable que era un zener de protección


----------



## ljcarballo

Creo que ya he descubierto el componente derretido, parece ser que va ha ser un varistor, es alguien en una pagina alemana que repara cuadros de estos y ha tenido la amabilidad de subir fotos.


----------



## pandacba

No has preguntado en dicha página que es tal componente?


----------



## ljcarballo

Es un anuncio, por la traducción y google parece ser que es un varistor.


----------



## eseferrevip

Hola. Bueno, antes de nada, soy nuevo en el foro y os saludo a todos. Os dejo aquí una foto, es de un mando de Xbox clásica (el primer modelo) y me he encontrado que le falta un componente pero no se su denominación ni características para sustituirlo. Si alguien puede echarme un cable (nunca mejor dicho) le estaría muy agradecido. Es el componente que está dentro de los círculos negros, y tiene 4 pines. Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## pandacba

No se puede ver que dice al lado del componente


----------



## eseferrevip

le saco foto al mando con el componente que le falta


----------



## pandacba

En el anuncio no figura una dirección web? donde consultar


----------



## pandacba

Una pregunta? tu control falla?


----------



## eseferrevip

No es que falle, es que no da señal alguna de vida, y estando todo el cableado comprobado, me encontré con que faltaba ese componente, y me gustaría soldarselo (si alguien sabe decirme de qué componente se trata) y probar a ver si así funciona.


----------



## pandacba

Puede que falte o no fijate en los C(capacitores), habria que ver ya que no esta asociado a nada, fijate que no hay nada que lo identifique, porque se podria conseguir el esquema del mismo pero si no tiene identificación no sirve de nada


----------



## eseferrevip

Se vé que está arrancado por las soldaduras y porque en la foto de la placa del mando lo lleva, jejeej. ¿Cómo podría conseguir el esquema? ¿No se puede saber por el color del componente?


----------



## pandacba

Ahora no tengo para mostrarte e visto muchos mandos que unos tienen componentes que en otros faltan, puede que si, puede que no.
Dices que esta arrancado, alguién lo abrió? porque solo no se puede arrancar, si se salio "solo"  deberias haber sentido ruido adentro y  al abrirlo lo tendrias que haber encontrado, todo eso es muy llamativo.
Los esquemas son difíciles de conseguir, pasame e modelo


----------



## eseferrevip

es un mando de segunda mano que se intentó arreglar de mala manera porque tenía cables pelados, y deduzco que al intentar extraer el conector de los cables (lo que está actualmente soldado a la placa y con silicona) se llevaron por delante el componente.


----------



## pandacba

Bien es muy probable, pasame vien los datos del mando tal vez te lo pueda conseguir


----------



## eseferrevip

Xbox Game Controller, Part No: X08-17160


----------



## pandacba

Ok veo que puedo hacer para conseguirlo, solo armate un poco de paciencia


----------



## eseferrevip

Estoy muy agradecido por la atención, pandacba.


----------



## ricbevi

Si te refieres a el material que apunto, es una inductancia L17, no se su valor.

Puede ser que sea similar a esta que te apunto aqui, se podria sacar del circuito y medir con un inductametro para saber el valor y volverla acolocar nuevamente.


----------



## eseferrevip

Por la foto que he visto y las 4 patillas, creo que no es ese componente. Creo que tiene que ser un componente con 4 patillas. Desarmé un router que tenía por casa y he visto el mismo componente, pero es blanco en vez de gris (como debería ser) y parece como que es de cuarzo. No obstante gracias por la aportación.


----------



## eseferrevip

el componente que he visto en el router es éste:


----------



## pandacba

Parecido no es igual, el otro tiene cápsula negra y en SMD no nos podemos guiar tan solo por el cuerpo hace falta el código, hay capacitores que parecen diodos......


----------



## eseferrevip

en breves conseguiré otro mando y podré retirar el componente. ¿Con un polímetro de andar por casa podría sacar alguna información?


----------



## pandacba

Si, antes de soldarlo hay que fijarse bien en la inscripsión que trae en la cápsula ya que esa es la única información valedera


----------



## eseferrevip

Pero en la cápsula no va a traer ninguna información. En la primera foto se vé que es unicamente gris y nada más ...


----------



## pandacba

Puede estar soldado invertido, o que en ese lo hayan borrado, si tiene inscripción mejor


----------



## eseferrevip

ok, pues ya os iré informando. Muchas gracias por las aportaciones.


----------



## Cloto

Buenas tardes colegas. Necesito identificar el componente fundido (amarillo) que pertenece a un analizador de cables UTP. Alguien tiene alguna idea sobre el mismo? y si es así, sugerencias para reemplazarlo.



Muchas gracias, saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Es una bobina, ahora el tema es saber que valor


----------



## ljcarballo

pandacba dijo:


> En el anuncio no figura una dirección web? donde consultar


No se a que me quieres decir, si necesitas el enlace lo puedo poner si esta permitido.


----------



## Cloto

Si, ese es el tema. Veré si se puede identificar por similitud de la poca serigrafia que tiene, 
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que misión cumple , dibujá esa parte del diagrama


----------



## pandacba

No, decía si no hay una dir web donde puedieras consultar en ese anuncio


----------



## pandacba

Fotografiala por ambos lados, para poder ver que función cumple


----------



## ljcarballo

Este es el enlace: https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...cho-reparatur-3d6h35000000/487954328-306-1583


----------



## Fernando123

Según este datasheet podría tratarse de un varistor de 14 Vrms 18Vdc 200Amp.

Saludos.


----------



## ljcarballo

Fernando123 dijo:


> Según este datasheet podría tratarse de un varistor de 14 Vrms 18Vdc 200Amp.
> 
> Saludos.


Si creo que va ha ser eso, lo tengo pedido ya.


----------



## pandacba

Si la  pruebas así como esta y funciona, entonces seguro que era un varistor


----------



## ljcarballo

Una vez que cambie el diodo lo probé y vi que funcionaba sin montarlo en la moto, pero quería saber que componente era y que función hacia, lo he pedido a farnell y ya lo tengo en casa, el diodo es reciclado de otra placa y el varistor costo un par de euros mas gastos de envío y mi amigo vuelve a tener el cuadro de su Yamaha operativo, y yo un par de cervezas gratis.


----------



## SKYFALL

Fernando123 dijo:


> Según este datasheet podría tratarse de un varistor de 14 Vrms 18Vdc 200Amp



Un varistor de 200 amperios en una tarjeta display de moto? No sera de 200 mA? Igual si lo pediste y funciona bien


----------



## Fernando123

Es corriente pico con una duración de 8/20 us


----------



## ljcarballo

SKYFALL dijo:


> Un varistor de 200 amperios en una tarjeta display de moto? No sera de 200 mA? Igual si lo pediste y funciona bien


De 8 a 20 micro segundos.


----------



## maxorl

Saludos,

Quisiera hacerles una consulta, pedirles ayuda para identificar un circuito integrado y su función en la pcb del panel de una tv lcd modelo “tv-4298tft” 37”, el panel lcd es “t370hw03 v.3”.

El circuito integrado esta quemado no lo puedo identificar no se ven completamente la serigrafía.
Las pcb pegadas al panel lcd tienen la siguiente identificación o serigrafía: la del lado izquierdo “t370hw02 vc xr” , el circuito integrado es de 14 patas o pines, la pcb del lado derecho tiene grabado la serigrafia “t370hw02 vc xl” el circuito integrado es de 14 patas o pines la serigrafía es la siguiente “i7824DA”. Anexo fotos.

De antemano gracias por su colaboración prestada.


----------



## capitanp




----------



## SKYFALL

Esta raro aquel datasheet, no me termina de convencer


----------



## pandacba

No has buscao para nada, vos mismo has puesto una foto con la nomenclatura, la pones en el navegador y te bajas la hoja de datos


----------



## skynetronics

Parece que el creador del topic se expresó mal con lo que estaba pidiendo. En verdad, yo tampoco entendí por qué puso ese integrado de 14 pines (i7824DA), cuya nomenclatura no coincide con el integrado quemado que muestra en una de las fotos.

Respecto al integrado quemado, estoy casi seguro que es un escalador del tipo AS34-G o similar.

Lo confirmaré mañana. Creo que en mi cementerio de placas tengo las placas electrónicas de ese panel quebrado. Si realmente es el mismo, te confirmo por acá.


----------



## eseferrevip

Bueno, dejo ya las fotos del componente. No tengo ni idea de qué puede ser, ni si merece la pena desmontarlo porque no exista. Os dejo foto del componente visto desde arriba y desde un lateral. Aver qué opináis. Gracias


----------



## eseferrevip

Creo que pueda ser éste componente: Bobina de obstrucción toroidal. ¿Alguien podría decirme si con un polímetro "de andar por casa" puedo medir valores y conseguir una igual? ¿Cómo debo hacerlo? Muchas gracias


----------



## maxorl

Saludos, 

Creo que los dos integrados no son iguales, la serigrafia no son iguales, mírenla bien, aunque sean de 14 pines los integrados.
Lo único que he conseguido por san google son fotos nada de hoja de datos o especificaciones.
Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## maxorl

Saludos,

Comparando las respuestas de "capitanp" y "skynetronics" parecen que los integrados son semejantes o hacen la misma función: http://dalincom.ru/datasheet/AS34-G.pdf


----------



## skynetronics

Si fuera el AS34-G el que tienes quemado, también lo puedes reemplazar por un 5420CRZ.

Esos integrados se ven mucho en las T-CON del fabricante de paneles AUO (como el tuyo que adjuntas en las fotos). Y las serigrafías pueden cambiar, pero son electrónicamente equivalentes los que te digo yo (yo ya lo comprobé en una reparación).


----------



## Oufes

Si lo puedes hacer, ponlo en la escala de ohms o continuidad, mides en cada par de pines aver si hay continuidad o baja resistencia
(tipicamente menor a 1 ohm), entonces cambias al otro par y por ultimo cruzas las puntas entre pares para ver si hay cortos entre bobinas
despues publicas lo que te dio aqui para que te puedan asesorar mejor


----------



## maxorl

Gracias, skynetronics lo tendré en cuenta, el 5420CRZ no lo encontré en venta, encontré en venta el AS34-G por Mercadolibre en Venezuela. Cuando tenga el CI instalado comento. Gracias nuevamente por sus respuesta han sido de mucha ayuda.


----------



## skynetronics

Bien, amigo. Suerte con ello. Pero recuerda que ese integrado se quemó por algún motivo. 

Por precaución, revisa los componentes aledaños en busca de resistencias desvalorizadas o condensadores en corto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vas a tener que comparar tu televisor *Premier TV-4298TFT *con otros  , a ver con cual es igual y ver ese integrado en el diagrama eléctrico , sinó proba contactarte con : info@premiermundo.com a ver si te pueden pasar el diagrama electrónico.

Saludos !


----------



## maxorl

Desmonte el componente dañado U1. posible AS34-G.

Verifique posibles corto en condensadores, no se encontraron cortos.

Verifique resistencias desvalorizadas, no se encontraron. (10 ohm, 10k, 75 ohm, las demás son de 0 ohm).

Después de desmontar el CI (posible AS34-G) se probo la pantalla, recupero el color, se fue la pantalla blanca o imagen blanca.

Durante el inicio del TV se ve el logo con sus colores normales luego se ve el color azul y el mensaje sin señal.

Medí el CI (posible AS34-G), en la escala de diodos, en todos los pines da una lectura por arriba de 600 menos en tres pines.

Encontré un diagrama de la TCOM “T370HW02 VC CTRL BD”,http://www.eltallerdelectronica.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/PROTOTIPO-TCON.pdf.

Voltaje medidos de la fuente en la TCOM:
V12IN = 11,8
AVDD = 15,9
VGH = 27,2 (si falta este voltaje se pone blanca la pantalla o imagen blanca)
VGL = -6
V1D2 = 1,2
V3D3 = 3,3
HAVDD = 7
VCOMF = 13,88 = VCOMF2 = VCOMI = VCOM0 (si falta este voltaje se pone blanca la pantalla o imagen blanca o se distorsiona enormente).
Vgma_Ref = 15,3

Medi el CI que esta bueno todos los voltajes en las entradas y salidas no superan el voltaje de alimentación 15,88v.

Otra cosa el condensador principal de entrada de linea (150 microfaradios 450 voltios) esta hinchado arriba, creo que toca cambiarlo.

Creo que mañana encargo el  AS34-G.


----------



## skynetronics

Bien, amigo. Buena investigación has hecho y de paso tu experiencia nos servirá a varios para ver si tenemos una falla similar. Nos cuentas cómo te fue con el AS34-G una vez que te llegue.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ljcarballo dijo:


> De 8 a 20 micro segundos.


La especificación 8/20 significa un tiempo de crecimiento de 8 us para alcanzar el 100% de la amplitud y una duración de 20 us "bajar" al 50%.
Estos valores se usan para modelar el efecto de una descarga eléctrica (rayo) indirecta sobre la instalación, y 200 A es un valor muy bajo respecto de los varistores mas comunes, que rondan o superan los 8 kAmp. *Ver acá* para mas info aunque hay algunos errores (habla de 120 us pero solo son 20 us) se entiende la idea.


----------



## luismfresno

Hola, estoy reparando un limpiador de ultrasonidos y tengo que cabiar un diodo que no se de que tipo es, alguien conoce este simbolo /diodo D3, foto adjunta).

Muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Porque lo queres reemplazar? el dibujo debajo se parece a un fusible


----------



## luismfresno

al principio cuando funcionaba daba circuito abierto con el polimetro y con un medidor de zener daba 29v de zener. Despues de la averia esta en corto.


----------



## pandacba

De que se trata la placa?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , quizaz ese diodo no sea un "Diac" (diodo de disparo bidireccional)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## luismfresno

Lo cambiare por un diac,
ya os contaré.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , un diac al medirlo a tester da abierto , y medido cómo zener da unos 30 V en ambos sentidos.


----------



## luismfresno

Buenas, lo he cambiado por un diac y funcionando 

Gracias.


----------



## maxorl

hola,

Les informo que ya instale el componente "AS34-G". El TV tiene cuatros días funcionando.
Gracias por su ayuda. Tema solucionado.


----------



## skynetronics

Me alegro de que te hayamos podido ayudar. Felicidades por la reparación.

Hasta la próxima.


----------



## eseferrevip

Solucionado. Al final lo he puenteado y a correr xdddd. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Dinosaurioreal

Buenas tardes. Por favor necesito ayuda con el remplazo de unos transistores *c2320 *y* c1313 *tengo entendido que el remplazo serian los* 2sc2320 y 2sc1313*, la cuestion es que no consigo ni los originales ni los remplazo, me dieron unos que son los* bc547* ¿Que transistores son los remplazos de estos? son de una cassettera , muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que dicen los datashiits ?

Aquí es norma que para esas consultas debes ser tu el que los busque y adjunte.

*[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)*

Gracias.


----------



## EdgardoCas

el 2sc2320 es el mismo transistor que el c2320, en las cápsulas los imprimen así. Lo mismo para el c1313.


----------



## Dinosaurioreal

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que dicen los datashiits ?
> 
> Aquí es norma que para esas consultas debes ser tu el que los busque y adjunte.
> 
> *[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)*
> 
> Gracias.


Bien, esquí aproveche que viajo un hermano y me trajo esos y no entendía por qué el señor de el lugar dijo que con esos andaría, pregunto por que n no se estoy aprendiendo
la datashet me dice que la ganancia del c2320 es en mínimo 100 y máximo 300
y la ganancia del bc550 es también mínima 100 máxima 300
disculpen las molestia, muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Dinosaurioreal dijo:


> Bien, esquí aproveche que viajo un hermano y me trajo esos y no entendía por qué el señor de el lugar dijo que con esos andaría, pregunto por que n no se estoy aprendiendo
> la datashet me dice que la ganancia del c2320 es en mínimo 100 y máximo 300
> y la ganancia del bc550 es también mínima 100 máxima 300
> disculpen las molestia, muchas gracias


Fabricar transistores *NO *es una ciencia totalmente exacta, *NO *todos son exactamente iguales.
El fabricante está garantizando que la ganancia de los dispositivos salidos de la fábrica se encuentra comprendida entre 100 (Valor mínimo) y 300 (Valor máximo).


----------



## ninodeves

para el 2sc2320 reemplazos BC167,BC182,BC237,BC547
PARA EL 2SC1313 REEMPLAZOS BC 184, BC 414, BC 550, 2SC2240,saludos.


----------



## Dinosaurioreal

Muchísimas Gracias


----------



## pandacba

Lo que tenes que tener en cuenta cuando buscas un reemplazo es lo siguiente.
Aplicación del dispositivo, por ejemplo aduio señal, audio potencia, uso general señal, uso generla potencia
Tipo bjt, fet, unijuntura, mosfet, igbt....
Si es bjt, nPn o PnP, si fet, canal N o canal P....... si es darlington o no
Si es de conmutación de potencia, si tiene diodos y/o resistencias internas
FT(frecuencia de trabajo), potencia disipada, corriente máxima, tensión máxima, Hfe,
En general que los valores sean similares o mayores pero no inferiores


----------



## ninodeves

Dinosaurioreal dijo:


> Muchísimas Gracias


De nada,saludos.


----------



## luis cabral

Alguien puede explicarme que dispositivo es este que tiene silicon blanco. En su serigrafia dice FL702. Al checarlo con el multimetro me marca continuidad en ambos sentidos. Lo encontre en un amplificador pioneer


----------



## juanma2468

Pues es una pequeña inductancia (alambre + ferrite), o bien para filtrar o como choque.


----------



## DOSMETROS

FL no es fusible ?


----------



## Fogonazo

No parece un fusible 

Mas bien parece una cuenta de ferrita (Ferrite bead), montada sobre un alambre


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , le veo el agujero , pero Fl creo haberlo visto en algunos fusibles . . .


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , le veo el agujero , pero Fl creo haberlo visto en algunos fusibles . . .


¡ No debo pensar en responder guarangadas !
¡ No debo pensar en responder guarangadas !
¡ No debo pensar en responder guarangadas !
¡ No debo pensar en responder guarangadas !
¡ No debo pensar en responder guarangadas !
¡ No debo pensar en responder guarangadas !
¡ No debo pensar en responder guarangadas !. . . .

Enviado desde mi Nokia P-30A mediante TetraPack​


----------



## pandacba

Son puentes con una cuenta de ferrite  C/U


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y el aire no se ioniza entre el alambre , el agujero y la ferrita ? Eh ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , sin dudas algun es un bead (perla) de ferrite , perfaz una pequeña inductancia de filtro de alta frequenzia.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## trifoncar

Hola,

he estado sacando componentes de un televisor de unos cuantos años de antigüedad y me he topado con dos que no reconozco, y cuyas fotos adjunto.



Puede indicarme alguien que tipo de componentes son?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## pandacba

Lo Blanco de las primers fotos un PTC que se utilizaba junto con una bobia para desmagnetizarlos tubos, todos los TVColor de TRC lo llevaban incluyendo los monitores de TRC
El SFE es un filtro cerámico de 4.5Mhz utilzando en la FI de audio de los mismos, ese cambia con las normas puede ser también 5.5Mhz


----------



## trifoncar

Muchas gracias, pandacba!


----------



## eseferrevip

Hola: Quisiera saber si el transistor mosfet 4500M es el mismo que el APM4500. Un saludo


----------



## Scooter

No, si fuera el mismo sería el mismo. Si tienen distinta referencia en algo se diferenciarán.
¿Que dicen los datasheets?
¿Para que lo vas a usar? Aunque sean diferentes puede que para tu aplicación sean intercambiables,


----------



## eseferrevip

En internet no encuentro la referencia 4500M, pero vendedores del transistor ponen en el titulo APM4500 - 4500M, por éso preguntaba si es el mismo o no. En los datasheet tampoco parece por ningún lado la referencia 4500M. El transistor es de una placa base de ordenador

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 5, 2018


----------



## eseferrevip

Me ha contestado el vendedor chino y efectivamente, son el mismo transistor. Gracias de todas maneras.


----------



## pandacba

A veces no se ponen las primeras siglas porque son muy largas como en los transistores que se omiten a veces las primeros digitos como 2SCXXXX por CXXXX, 2SAXXXX por AXXXX y así


----------



## lojosue

Que tal amigos encontré este componente en una fuente conmutada, el impreso me dice que es una Resistencia, es toda de color negra y se ve que tiene una fisura por lo que al medirla con el teste me marca Abierta, creo que es una resistencia de Metal vidrado, me gustaría asegurarme que es y si las han visto en otros equipos la fuente es de una pantalla o Visualizador industrial de la Marca Allen Bradley, lo único que se puede leer en el cuerpo del componente es MI9750

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 6, 2018

Aquí esta la foto, no me deja subirla De modo tradicional


----------



## pandacba

Lo has medido, tiene continuidad? depende donde iva puede ser una resistenia o una inductancia, habria que ver que va conectado en cada  uno de sus extremos, eso nos daria mayor información


----------



## lojosue

Pues una Pata va a negativo y la otra a Source de un MOSFET, y me marca abierta


----------



## pandacba

Bien no cabe duda es una resistencia de Metal Film de bajo valor el Mosfet esta quemado?


----------



## lojosue

Si se quemo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 6, 2018

Crees que pueda poner una normal de bajo valor


----------



## pandacba

Son por lo general de valores inferiores al ohm habría que ver como obtenerlo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 6, 2018

Si, mientras tenga el valor y la potencia adecuados no deberias tener problemas


----------



## lojosue

Gracias  Panda Muy Fino


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podrias intentar quitar algo de la cubierta en la rajadura mediante un cutter bien filoso y medir ambas mitades


----------



## Fogonazo

Lee este *tema *e intenta ponerlo en práctica:


----------



## Dioxis

Tengo quemado este componente



que esta aca 


alguien me puede decir de que componente se trata? , muchas gracias desde ya


----------



## pandacba

Pareciera ser un diodo, pero con lo que se ve no se  puede afirmar, de que trata la placa, como sabes que esta quemado?


----------



## juanma2468

Pues efectivamente es un diodo, y claramente se ve en la primera imagen que esta quemado. Por la cercania, la posicion y pistas involucradas diria que es un diodo puesto en inversa entre el positivo de entrada y masa, es para protección, si alguien le inverte la polarizacion a la placa, este se pone en corto, lo he visto en otras placas.


----------



## Dioxis

Pandacba, por como se ve el componente digo que esta quemado, despues al probar contuinidad no marca nada osea que lo doy por muerto.

Juanma muchas gracias por la respuesta me despejaste dudas, voy a ver el esquematico de la placa


----------



## sergiot

Como te han dicho, es de protección, el tema es que puede estar para la inversión de polaridad o por exceso de tensión y en ese caso sería un zener de 5.1V, eso si, si ahora mide abierto dejó de realizar su función y puede que se haya quemado algo mas en la placa.


----------



## Dioxis

sergiot dijo:


> Como te han dicho, es de protección, el tema es que puede estar para la inversión de polaridad o por exceso de tensión y en ese caso sería un zener de 5.1V, eso si, si ahora mide abierto dejó de realizar su función y puede que se haya quemado algo mas en la placa.



Ahora no mide directamente , se quedo sin continuidad para ambos lados


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro si es de protección funciona poniéndose en corto* y   quemando un fusible*.


----------



## Dioxis

Bueno, voy a intentar conseguir el diaframa para ver como proseguir gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para probar tendrías que retirar ese componente y reparar-cambiar el fusible que está en serie con el +V


----------



## ricbevi

Puede ser un diodo Trasient de protección, lo raro es que este abierto, generalmente se ponen en corto circuito "mal".
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Dioxis

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para probar tendrías que retirar ese componente y reparar-cambiar el fusible que está en serie con el +V


Como me doy cuenta cual es el fusible ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El USB tiene 4 conexiones











Entonces de los 4 , un extremo va a masa y el otro extremo va a positivo , fijate eso y poné una foto mejor.


----------



## Dioxis

Esta es del celu se ve oscura

El verde es el diodo que por lo que me dijeron es el de protecion y el componente marcado en rojo no se si es una resistencia o un capacitor con continuidad hacia masa de los lados, lo cual no me parece normal

Aca se ve una mas completa de la placa


Si hago puente en el diodo ese al darle al boton de encendido me marca un consumo de 3.14ma lo cual es una locura, tiene un componente en corto​


----------



## chclau

Primero, que si haces puente en el diodo estas poniendo tu en corto a la fuente. El diodo esta en paralelo, no tienes que puentearlo.

Un capacitor conectado de masa a masa es raro pero no tanto, se usa (entre otras cosas) para conectar la masa interna a la masa de 'chassis'. Sin esquema no conviene suponer mucho.


----------



## Dioxis

Claro, yo mismo hago corto.. tenes razon

Exacto sin esquema no tengo nada


----------



## sergiot

No vas a encontrar fusible, por lo visto es un puerto usb que recibe tensión, ese diodo estan diretco a la pata del +5V, puede que se haya quemado por usar algun cargador de procedencia dudosa y de dudosa estabilidad en los 5V de alimentación. Sacalo y conectale 5V al puerro y fijate que pasa, ponele unos 500mA cosa que si tenes un corto esa tensión se cae a 0V sin quemar nada mas, si baja un poco la tension anda subiendo la corriente.


----------



## Dioxis

sergiot dijo:


> No vas a encontrar fusible, por lo visto es un puerto usb que recibe tensión, ese diodo estan diretco a la pata del +5V, puede que se haya quemado por usar algun cargador de procedencia dudosa y de dudosa estabilidad en los 5V de alimentación. Sacalo y conectale 5V al puerro y fijate que pasa, ponele unos 500mA cosa que si tenes un corto esa tensión se cae a 0V sin quemar nada mas, si baja un poco la tension anda subiendo la corriente.



Ya lo hice pero no consume nada ni apretando el boton de power, pero no tengo diagrama para seguir el circuito a ver que componente no me esta andando, encima de que ninguno calienta como para encontrar la falla


----------



## sergiot

Una pregunta, se sabe el porque ese componente terminó su vida de esa manera?? o es algo que te llegó a tus manos en ese estado??


----------



## Dioxis

sergiot dijo:


> Una pregunta, se sabe el porque ese componente terminó su vida de esa manera?? o es algo que te llegó a tus manos en ese estado??


Exacto fue asi como me lo encontre


----------



## Junior44

Hola amigos:
Tengo un problema y necesito ayuda.

Estoy intentando arreglar una placa madre de pc (es una QDI).
La averia que tiene no os la explico porque seria muy largo.

Mi consulta  no es por la averia. Sino por la comprobación de los transistores MOSFET.

Los he comprobado todos. Y están todos bien. EXCEPTO UNO que es mi duda y mi problema. Que no se si es un mosfet o es un puente de diodos o lo que es.

El encapsulado (la aparencia) es exacto a un mosfet. Con sus tres patitas, y la de en medio mas cortita. Exacto a un mosfet. Pero cuando lo compruebo con el tester me dice que las *dos patillas largas están cruzadas.*

Al principio me puse muy contento, porque pensé que había encontrado la averia de la placa. O sea crei que era un mosfet cruzado. Pero mirando el dataset resulta que me quede de piedra por que creo que no es un mosfet.

¿Me podeis ayudar? ¿Es un Mosfet o es un puente de diodos y por lo tanto es normal que las patillas largas estén cruzadas?

Encima pone lo siguiente……  “MOSPEC  S30S40C”

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es un díodo Schottky doble , quizás lo esté usando en paralelo , deberías medirlo fuera de la placa


----------



## Junior44

Muchas gracias "dos metros"
O sea, la gran pregunta es  ¿si lo mido fuera de la placa me tiene que dar que estas dos patillas estan cruzadas o no?
Gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Es como medir dos diodos en serie (antiserie o como sea), la patilla central sería la unión. 
Imagen de muestra


----------



## Junior44

Muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda y por el dibujo. Gracias.

PERO……  reconozco que soy un principiantes en muchos campos de la electrónica. E ignoro como se comprueba un diodo Schotty, y mas en el caso ser dobles (como dice 2 metros).

Lo dire de otro modo (en modo ejemplo)…..yo lo desoldare y pondré la punta positiva del tester en la patilla derecha y la negativa en la patilla izquierda ¿y que lectura me tiene que dar si esta bueno?. ¿Y cuando las ponga a viceversa, cual tiene que ser la lectura?

*Lo único que quiero es averiguar si esta malo o no*. *Ahora me da cruce*, pero ¿es malo que me de cruce o ya es lo que tiene que ser?

En un transistor, enseguida se si esta malo o no con el tester porque se las lecturas que me tiene que dar, pero en este circuito lo ignoro totalmente. *(Esta es la ayuda que necesito)*

¿Me he explicado? Gracias y Perdon por las molestias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

En este caso es como si midieses un transistor, tomando como referencia siempre la patilla central. Los diodos schotty a mí me dan menos que los normales (depende del polímetro) pero como todos, sólo en un sentido.

Posiblemente, como indicó Dosmetros, estén en paralelo para repartirse los electrones  y aportar-soportar mas corriente al circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quitado de la placa no debería medir nada de extremo a extremo


----------



## Junior44

VALE. Gracias por vuestra ayuda. Ahora ya tengo una idea mas o menos 
de lo que me tiene que dar el tester.
Ahora son las 2 de la madrugada y me voy a la cama.
Mañana lo desoldare y os dire que tal me ido.
Gracias.


----------



## Junior44

Vale. Muchas Gracias a todos.

Lo he desoldado, y tenia razon dos metros. No marca nada de extremo a extremo.
Antes estaba cruzado y ahora, una vez desoldado,  no marcaba nada.  Señal que esta bien.

*PERO...* al lado tenia un electrolitico que se movia un poco. Al moverlo he visto que tenia
liquido seco en la base. A simple vista no se veia, pero con una lupa si se ha visto.

RESULTADO FINAL. Lo he cambiado y ¡¡¡ milagro¡¡¡ la placa ha dado video y teclado.
Esta reparada y perfecta. (Me he tirado una semana con ella. Pero lo he conseguido)

Gracias a todos.  Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien  , muchas veces pasan esas cosas de descubrirlo puramente de "Mago Cacarulo"


----------



## Fogonazo

Para futuras mediciones

Prueba de componentes electrónicos activos


----------



## peperc

los recontra  %&%$% capacitores....
creo que es el unico componente que en electronica parece un lacteo : tiene fecha de vencimiento y pronta.
y a veces puede ser tremendo problema .


----------



## victor joel

Hola, necesito ayuda con un inductor Smd
Quiero saber cual es la inductancia o si hay una tabla para identificar los valores,


----------



## DOSMETROS

No tiene absolutamente ningún código impreso ?


----------



## jpmonje

Hola a todos. Tengo en esta placa de un modulo de alta frecuencia dos componentes desconocidos que quiero reemplazar y no encontre la hoja de datos por ninguna parte.
055       y    055
MEX           MEX
408             412

 Supongo que es algun tipo de MOSFET pero no estoy seguro. Cualquier ayuda al respecto será agradecida. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Revisá los sitios y archivos contenidos en éste link : Libro de códigos SMD


----------



## victor joel

No en absoluto 
Se ve como un capacitor smd lo saque de un celular


----------



## jpmonje

Gracias DOSMETROS, lo buscaré a ver que encuentro. No habia revisado esa area ya que no es un componente de montaje superficial, pero veré que surge.  Saludos.


----------



## Olintonatiuh

Hola compañeros, pues estoy buscando el valor de esta pieza para sustituirla pero no la verdad no entiendo el código


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, lamentablemente el círculo rojo que editaste en la fotografía, tapa la serigrafía del componente (R11)?. Parace ser un termistor.
Acaso es la placa de un multímetro?


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Por que motivo desconfías de ese componente ?


----------



## Emis

Puede que se haya partido


----------



## Olintonatiuh

si efectivamente es de un multimetro mut-33 truper, dudo de la pieza por que se le callo por completo después de la foto, solo quedaron las patas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claramente dice Rt1 y no es un re-tweet jajaja

Thermistor de 38 Ohms ? Ntc Ptc ?


----------



## lynspyre

victor joel dijo:


> No en absoluto
> Se ve como un capacitor smd lo saque de un celular


Puedes buscar el manual de servicio del equipo y si tienes suerte en el esquematico puedes comprobar el valor de la bobina, de lo contrario te toca medir con inductometro.

Saludos.,


----------



## multiuso

Me intereso en componer una tv. a color pero me encuentro con un transistor 12nb30, se que es un Mosfet y que está en corto pero la tv. me dice que si tiene 3 patas pero no me dice que tipo de transistor es si lo puedo sustituir por que en el mercado no hay ese tipo de transistor por eso busco el diagrama para tener un orientación que me lleve a realizar un trabajo seguro.


----------



## DOSMETROS

STP12NB30FP > 300 V > 0.40 Ω  > 6.5 A

P12NB30FP pdf, P12NB30FP description, P12NB30FP datasheets, P12NB30FP view ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::


----------



## pandacba

Y de que televisor se trata? para obtener el diagrama necesitas marca y modelo y por otro saber si el original lleva o no diodos de protección internos porque si los lleva y el que pones de reemplazo no aunque el resto sea exactamente igual morirá en el acto.......


----------



## jpmonje

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Revisá los sitios y archivos contenidos en éste link : Libro de códigos SMD



Luego de haber leído cantidades de catálogos no pude hallar nada parecido a lo que se muestra en la foto.
Si alguien tiene otra sugerencia será bienvenida.
También intenté levantar un diagrama de la placa (que adjunto) a ver si me daba alguna idea pero terminé más perdido que antes. Parece ser algún tipo de circuito oscilador  que con una serie de transistores manejan unos triacs. Pero sigo sin saber el tipo de componente y/o el reemplazo de los mencionados 055 MEX.
Se agradece de antemano por su tiempo.


----------



## pandacba

También podria ser algún tipo de CI de tres terminales con alguna función específica


----------



## ninodeves

y no podrían ser unos reguladores de tensión uno de 8v. y el otro de 12v.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ BAT15-055S ?

BAT15-055S PDF Datasheet - Siemens Process Instrumentation - Datasheets360.com

BAT15-055S Datasheet - Siemens Process Instrumentation - Datasheets360.com


----------



## pandacba

No coincide el tipo de encapasulado, los diodos de sintonian utilzan package tipo sot323 como los transistores de señal


----------



## chancleto

Buenos días gente!

a ver si entre todos podéis echarme una mano.. he estado reparando una tablet con un problema en la carga, constantemente me marca "cargando" esté o no conectada. Indagando he dado con 2 componentes que están dañados. He buscado en los libros de códigos, pero el diseño de la placa no me concuerda con el componente que indican, tal vez me equivoque.. Adjunto una imagen a ver si sabéis decirme. 

Un saludo y gracias de antemano!

!


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Libro de códigos SMD*

A11 MMBD1501A Fch C SOT23 180V 200mA diode


----------



## bivalvo

pandacba dijo:


> Se los conoce como terminales capucho y existen desde tiempos inmemoriales..... te diria que antes de que existieran los transistores, los que tienen rosca ya se utilizaban en las instalaciones electricas en  USA.
> Los que seguían Mecánica Popular seguro que deben recordarlos.
> Los de  rosca hay dos tipos, los que son de plástico o baquelita y los que tienen una suerte de resorte cónico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tienen adentro una parte metálica deformable de material conductor como los que te mostró Fogonazo, pelás los cables que qures unir, los torzalas ponés el capuchón y con una herramienta similar a la mostrada en el video de Fogonazo los crimpeas.
> En la foto es evidente que allí hubo uniones pero faltan los otros cables ya que el conector de esos equipos tiene los cables mucho más largos y estan identificados, alli es evidente que ya se perdio un 80% del cable original y por ende la identificación.
> 
> Asi son los que compras en una casa de electrónica, los que vienen con el equipo son similares y llevan la identificación e incluso fúsibles.



Perdón por reflotar el tema tan tarde, pero hoy descubrí que el nombre técnico de estos terminales es CE2X.

Con eso pueden encontrarse más fácilmente que con los distintos nombres que se han dado (wire nuts, terminales de presión, top hat, ...), aunque son igualmente válidos.

Pero nada más, era un pequeño aporte por si pudiera servirle a alguien! Lo he descubierto hoy y me he acordado de este hilo.


----------



## pandacba

En  cada país y cada negocio tienen un nombre diferente, ya sea por quien lo provee o quien lo fabrique
En USA se consiguen en kioskos farmacias, te los dan de vuelto......


----------



## Nirvanoboy

Alguien me podría orientar diciendome como se llama ese componente electrónico de la imagen? alcanzo a ver algunas letras/numeros que dicen:

0939
817CN
X

Quisiera saber como se llama, el funcionamiento y como comprobarlo por favor.
Esta montado en la placa de un eliminador de DC 9v .5A

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, has intentado buscar ese dato en Google. Verás que es asombroso lo que encuentras ahí!


----------



## Scooter

Uff es que pedis cosas muy complicadas, prueba con este enlace a ver ENLACE MÁGICO


----------



## pandacba

Como te dijeron utiliza el buacador de google tanto para saber de que se trata y como funciona


----------



## DOSMETROS

Optoacoplador - Optocupler


----------



## Nirvanoboy

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Optoacoplador - Optocupler




Muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta. Me ha servido de mucho.
Saludos


----------



## Blazer592

Alguien sabe como comprobar este componente


----------



## pandacba

Solo poniendolo en un motherboard correspondiente, sin eso no es posible


----------



## Daniel2177

Esto


----------



## el_patriarca

De dónde lo sacaste? Busca algún código en los componentes y con eso puedes encontrar información.


----------



## Daniel2177

D*ó*nde trabaj*é* tiraron como dos cajas. De*_*puras as*í* y se*_*me *h*i*z*o algo interesante pero nunca supe e*x*actamente*, y *como apenas ando *en é*sto de la electr*ó*nica. La *v*erda*d* no*_*tengo m*u*cha i*n*forma*c*i*ó*n.

Si*_*me*_*di*c*es c*ó*mo*,* te*_*a*y*udo


----------



## el_patriarca

Parecen las tarjetas de las centrales telefónicas.


----------



## Daniel2177

Si*_*me*_*di*c*es c*ó*mo*,* te*_*a*y*udo


----------



## el_patriarca

Lo primero es que debes escribir bien, esto es un foro, no es el wazza...

Segundo: Ayudarme? eres tú el de la consulta, no yo. Tu debes proporcionar toda la información posible.


----------



## Scooter

Parece una tarjeta con zócalos para relés. 
El uso pues cualquiera sabe, depende de para qué se hiciera.


----------



## Daniel2177

Me*_*pueden di*c*ir para q*u*e es *é*sto *?*


----------



## pandacba

Es una placa lógica de algún uso específico, si no se sabe de donde se saco no se puede adivinar nada


----------



## Daniel2177

Esa. La saq*ué* de un elevador*, c*reo q*u*e es parte de. Test*e*ar o*_*no se. Q*u*e puedo *h*a*c*er con ella *?*

*Nota del Moderador : Por favor instala un corrector ortográfico*


----------



## pandacba

Uso directo ninguno pero tenes un CI que es un array de transistores, el verde no logro leer que dice, tenes transistores algunas resistencias, diodos capacitores.....


----------



## Scooter

El verde debe de ser un Arrau de resiatencias


----------



## Oufes

Seria bueno si tomases una foto por detras a la segunda placa, ya que parece doble faz


----------



## pandacba

Esas placas son muy viejas son de la decada de los 70's donde se utilizaban masivamente transistores en encapsulado metálico T05
Otro detalle los capacitores axiasles de ese color no recuerdo la marca pero eran comunes en esos años


----------



## Scooter

Bianchi y similares.
Eran las marcas de los condensadores.


----------



## DJ T3

La primera no se ve un pomo, y la segunda es un "level sensor decoder"


----------



## Jmtest

Hola gente me llegó la plaqueta de un lavarropa y al verlo veo que tiene como unas resistencias color amarillas son resistencias o que es para poder comprarlos ya que hay algunos que marca en continuidad y otro no hay le dejo una foto aver si me pueden dar una mano

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Eso de ese color son capacitores, no se mide así en circuito si una capacidad tiene asociada una inductancia o una resistencia de bajo valor te dara continuidad.
Tenes que aprender a medir, las resistencias son las negras que tienen el valor impreso.
Que problemas tenes con esa placa porque estas muy lejos de donde puede estar la falla


----------



## Jmtest

Es de una lavarropa Ariston y lo que hace el lavarropa es prender todas las luces del lavado y la del centrifugado ya eh probado el motor, electroválvula, bloquea Puerta y ahora mirando bien encontré una pista que no sabe continuidad con un capacitor de estos amarillos  voy a puentiar aver que pasa

Edit: esa foto la saqué así para que vean el componente porque no me lo enfocaba bien la cámara 

Saludos y gracias x responder!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eduardo

Jmtest dijo:


> ... y ahora mirando bien encontré una pista que no sabe continuidad con un capacitor de estos amarillos  *voy a puentiar aver que pasa*



   Puenteando lo que venga para ver qué pasa no la vas a arreglar,  vas a terminar quemando la placa.


----------



## Jmtest

Miren 


Eduardo dijo:


> Puenteando lo que venga para ver qué pasa no la vas a arreglar,  vas a terminar quemando la placa.



No amigo porque está la pista cortada y le hice un puente a la pista con el capacitor (amarillo)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, esa placa parece haber sufrido un cortocircuito abismal.
Y sino veo mal, hay pistas dañadas dónde hay LEDs involucrados y señales de control.
No quiero ser aguafiestas pero alguien intentó hacerla funcionar inyectando tensión en cualquier pin para ver que ocurría.


----------



## pandacba

Pero esa placa esta destruida!!! para que eso suceda a entrado tensión y corriente por donde no debe.
O veo mal, hay  otras pistas levantadas, ha habido un terrible cortocircuito, reponiendo la pista no vas a lograr nada, absolutamente naga, solo que se rompa más


----------



## Jmtest

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, esa placa parece haber sufrido un cortocircuito abismal.
> Y sino veo mal, hay pistas dañadas dónde hay LEDs involucrados y señales de control.
> No quiero ser aguafiestas pero alguien intentó hacerla funcionar inyectando tensión en cualquier pin para ver que ocurría.



Ah ah a


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, esa placa parece haber sufrido un cortocircuito abismal.
> Y sino veo mal, hay pistas dañadas dónde hay LEDs involucrados y señales de control.
> No quiero ser aguafiestas pero alguien intentó hacerla funcionar inyectando tensión en cualquier pin para ver que ocurría.




Hola sí al lavarropa lo trajeron sin andar luego le limpie los pines sulfatado y donde ves los led esos estaban negros lo limpie con alcohol izopropilico y los conectores también todo sulfatado fíjate que le falta una pista le Solde el cable amarillo y lo conecto directamente al cable que viene de la otra placa pero los led andan después saco una foto para que vean qué parecen como quedamos pero andan 

Saludos y gracias x responder!!!


pandacba dijo:


> Pero esa placa esta destruida!!! para que eso suceda a entrado tensión y corriente por donde no debe.
> O veo mal, hay  otras pistas levantadas, ha habido un terrible cortocircuito, reponiendo la pista no vas a lograr nada, absolutamente naga, solo que se rompa más



Yo pensaba que por la humedad se había levantado las pistas porque estaba todo sulfatado 

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

No la humedas no lo levanta así.
probablemente la humedad si produjo un corto circuito, esa pista va al micro, no creo que este vivo a veces quedan todos los led prendidos porque el puerto de salida queda algo pero el micro es inoperable


----------



## Jmtest

pandacba dijo:


> No la humedas no lo levanta así.
> probablemente la humedad si produjo un corto circuito, esa pista va al micro, no creo que este vivo a veces quedan todos los led prendidos porque el puerto de salida queda algo pero el micro es inoperable


Listo amigo doy por descartada la plaqueta es una lástima ya que la plaqueta original vale 2800.... Y lleva dos y la otra sale 3400 plaquetas este lavrropa  no creo que el.cliente se gaste esa Plata para repararlo

Saludos y gracias a todos !! Me dieron una gran mano y disculpen mí ignorancia!!!


----------



## error

Un saludo a todos los colegas, necesito encontrar informacion sobre unos LDO de una tablet China en los cuales la numeracion es:
(xt1251) (GG3C) (BT=DON) (AC13). desde ya muchas grscias


----------



## RETO1

Hola Estimados:
Estoy intentando reparar una tarjeta de control de un sistema de bombeo. Encuentro un componente que no recuerdo haber visto. A mi me parece ser fusible, pero  a ciencia cierta no lo sé. Alguien ha visto antes estos componentes y los ha identificado?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fusibles


----------



## RETO1

Sabes como solicitarlos? No. de parte, marca o cualquier dato que sirva para ver sus datos técnicos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Habría que ver que tensión y que corriente manejan . . .  y por que se quemaron ?

No llevan ningún código visible ?


----------



## RETO1

La fuente no da salidas y no tengo ninguna información técnica. No tienen ningún código visible.
Lo único que se me ocurre es buscar en los catálogos de fabricantes de fusibles o consultar con una tienda....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los mediste ? Están abiertos ?


----------



## RETO1

Así es.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok

Van en serie con que en la placa ? Que protegen ?


----------



## ni

Sí lo que está marcado en el fusible es una "T", aquí hay una tabla de identificación:

http://g04.s.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1BU5DGXXXXXcYXXXXq6xXFXXXU/202009447/HTB1BU5DGXXXXXcYXXXXq6xXFXXXU.jpg

Pero no estoy seguro ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

No me estás contestando :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Van en serie con que en la placa ? Que protegen ?


----------



## RETO1

No creo sea una T. Contacté Farnell technical support y no tienen idea de que componente pueda ser.
Les agradezco mucho su apoyo.
Disculpa. Es una fuente de voltaje. 
Si son fusibles como creemos protegen el circuito, pero no tengo certeza de que sean fusibles y si lo fueran las características de los mismos.
En la foto se aprecia que junto hay un regulador de voltaje 78M05 pero me resulta difícil seguir las lineas del circuito impreso. La foto está muy amplificada.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, esos componentes que tratas de identificar están sobre un orificio.
Has visto en la parte reversa?
Pues a mi parecer son LEDs SMD.


----------



## RETO1

Estás en lo cierto. Llevaba una cubierta plástica que no había removido y al quitarla me di cuenta que si son led´s.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Tienes tensión sobre el regulador?
Que síntoma muestra la placa? O la máquina en sí?


----------



## RETO1

Es un controlador de una bomba y no realiza ninguna función. Lleva un display en otra tarjeta que va interconectada y no hay energía en el display.
Es por esto que estoy buscando la causa en la tarjeta de potencia.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Bueno, cómo en toda reparación. Cuándo algo no se energiza, se empieza revisando desde el cable de entrada.
Debes identificar si la fuente es conmutada(es lo que parece) o lineal.
No está demás aclarar que si no tienes los conocimientos suficientes, es mejor llevarlo a manos idóneas por dos motivos.
El más importante, puedes electrocutarte.
2do. puedes estropear aún más el equipo.


----------



## D@rkbytes

He visto componentes parecidos y tienen la referencia Z.
Z en electrónica = Impedancia. Por lo que deben ser algún tipo de Choke de RF.


----------



## YeseMC

Ayuda para saber que placa es. Y para que pueden servir los componentes. Soy estudiante inicial de arduino.


----------



## Scooter

Ni idea, ¿Donde la encontraste?
Parece un sistema de filtros de muchos canales, no sé di será para comunicaciones o para audio. Mas bien me parece lo primero.


----------



## Emis

Hola, en esa placa podés reutilizar los transformadores, relés y fusibles

Consulta, de donde la sacaste?


----------



## Fogonazo

En vida debió haber sido algún tipo de filtro de telefonía analógica, posiblemente un decodificador de tonos.

Y si no, seguramente habrá sido otra cosa


----------



## Gatito0_o

Tengo una placa que me funciona a ratos, donde alrededor de un componente esta sulfatado y lo he limpiado pero no se que es ni para que sirve, serigrafiado pone algo como CFCZ  X075F, me refiero al que pone ET


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Cual es , el que está entre el conector y el pulsador ? ¿Que dice en la plaqueta ?


----------



## Gatito0_o

Si, el resto la mayoria son condensadores,


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pregunto de nuevo , la placa no tiene nada impreso en blanco dónde está ese componente ?

Edito : Es un fusible rearmable :

https://es.farnell.com/te-connectiv...usible-rearm-ptc-16vdc-100a-1812/dp/2473643RL

MINISMDC075F/24-2 Tyco Electronics, MINISMDC075F/24-2 Datasheet


Intentá resoldarlo o mejor reemplazarlo.


----------



## Gatito0_o

El componente tiene serigrafiado CFCZ X075F , y tiene un espacio, es una chapa metalica y hace un sandwich con algo de plastico
no se a que te refieres dosmetros


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lee mi mensaje anterior editado


----------



## Gatito0_o

Muchas gracias dosmetros, seguiré buscando el fallo, ya que el fusible muestra continuidad, si lo descubro pondré aquí la solución


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos fusibles "saltan" por sobre-consumo y luego se rearman , quizás haya un problema y por eso 


Gatito0_o dijo:


> funciona a ratos


----------



## Electrotecnico

En la placa de la foto se han ido dos transistores donde rodeo con el círculo, uno de ellos se quedó pegado a la tapa de la caja de protección.



En los transistores pone

Transistor 1: A1LA5
Transistor 2: A0LA5

Mi problema es que ni siquiera encuentro las datasheets ni stock. Si me pueden recomendar otros transistores para sustituir por estos, más sencillos de encontrar (en mi localidad hay una tienda de componentes electrónicos con amplio surtido), entiendo que no importa sin son SMD o SMT siempre que coincida el orden de las patillas. 

Atentamente,
Electrotecnico.


----------



## tiago

SMD y SMT es lo mismo. Lo uno se refiere al componente y lo otro a la tecnología en general.
Para el tema de los transistores, consulta por *aquí.*

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y también aqui : Sitio para buscar "Reemplazos" de transistores "En Línea"


----------



## frica

Hola amgos:

Quería obtener el datasheet de un componente SMD de tres pines (encapsulado SOT-23 o similar: SOT-416, etc.)



He buscando en numerosas webs partiendo del* Libro SMD Databook 2014 edition* encuentro varios componentes SMD de 3 pines con marca "01" o "-19". Todos los "case" son "iguales" (leves diferencias dificiles de apreciar con el componente soldado).



Todos ellos son:



Pero el estilo cuandra con el "3b":



Si es así entonces es un IC Detector de Voltaje. Y según la lista anterior, correspondería con componentes SMD con número de parte ‘AP8822C-41PA’ o ‘AP8822C-41PT’. Buscando estos número de parte, no he podido encontrar ningún datasheet.



*¿alguien puede orientarme? GRACIAS*


----------



## D@rkbytes

La referencia dice Q1, así que debe ser un transistor.
El código 019 más común es para un transistor NPN
Mide sus terminales como cualquier transistor guiándote con la hoja de datos


----------



## pandacba

Porque motivo lo queres cambiar?


----------



## frica

Efectivamente el componente está marcado en placa como Q1 y como bien dices debe ser un transistor. El datasheet que me pasas no tiene mala pinta si bien el SMD code no coincide totalmente (en el datasheet dice "019" sin ningún añadido y el componente SMD además del 019 posee una letra final).

Pandacba, no he comentado que quiera cambiarlo. Solo quiero identificar correctamente a este componente y saber cual es su datasheet, con el objetivo de testarlo debidamente.


----------



## pandacba

De que es la placa? para ver de conseguir información


----------



## vicbarsua

AGradezco de antemano su valiosa ayuda para poder obtener la equivalencia de un diodo SMD 6CA, se me ha quemado uno en una placa de laptop.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Libro de códigos SMD


----------



## kikevm

Buenas tardes, tengo este circuito que es de un collar para mascotas con iluminación led para la noche, resulta que dejo de funcionar y a mi entender el problema es del condensador que estaba en los dos puntos de estaño de la parte derecha de la foto. La entrada de carga es de 5v y el consumo de los leds es de 3v, y puede durar entre media hora y 50 minutos depende de si lo ponemos las luces fijas o intermitentes. Inyectando 3v directo a los cables de los led funcionan perfectamente, si le inyecto 3v desde los dos puntos de estaño donde estaría el condensador funciona también muy bien, ahora bien, el condensador no tiene ninguna indicación ni de voltaje ni faradios.
Alguien sabría decirme que condenador aproximado debiera de ser con los valores que he dado (no meda valores ningún aparato de los que tengo) ? apenas vale nada el producto, pero ya sabemos, es por aprender, po arreglar. Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Y la foto del capacitor-condensador ?


----------



## DJ T3

Seguro es uno de 100nF para suprimir ruidos.
No entiendo si queres cargar la bateria, o que.
La fuente con la que alimentas, ¿Tiene el voltaje necesario?
¿Como alimentas el resto de circuitos, baterias? ¿Cuales y como?.
Da mas datos


----------



## DOSMETROS

O podría ser alguna batería para circuito impreso . . .


----------



## kikevm

este circuito no tiene batería, en teoría la descarga del condensador es la que hace funcionar las luces. No hay nada mas que lo que veis en foto mas el condensador misterioso.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Que ocurrió con el condensador que estaba ahí ?


----------



## kikevm

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que ocurrió con el condensador que estaba ahí ?


*L*o he quitado por que creia q*UE* era problema del condensador, de hecho no puedo leerlo, no me da valor, supongo q*UE* esta roto.


----------



## Fogonazo

kikevm dijo:


> *L*o he quitado por que creia q*UE* era problema del condensador, de hecho no puedo leerlo, no me da valor, supongo q*UE* esta roto.


¿ Foto ?


----------



## kikevm

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Foto ?



este es todo lo que tiene la placa, no hay nada mas.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Foto del dibujo del condensador ?


----------



## kikevm

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Foto del dibujo del condensador ?


----------



## frica

¿por detrás de la línea negativa no trae ninguna leyenda de capacidad o voltaje?


----------



## kikevm

esa es la cuestión, no lleva ninguna referencia.


----------



## capitanp

uffff, eso es un SuperCapacitor quizas sea  de 2.2F x 2,5v


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para mi es un super capacitor , vaya a saber si de 5 V o de 2,7 V


----------



## kikevm

pues nada, a ver si doy con uno y vemos que pasa!!, por cierto, de donde s puede sacar uno de esos? algún aparato? Gracias


----------



## capitanp

kikevm dijo:


> pues nada, a ver si doy con uno y vemos que pasa!!, por cierto, de donde s puede sacar uno de esos? algún aparato? Gracias



no nada muy complicado encontrarlo en productos electronicos, pero en ebay si se consigue aunque creo que te saldria mas barato comprar otro collar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que tensión le llega mientas lo carga ?


----------



## Eduardo

Yo me pregunto: ¿Tiene sentido un supercapacitor en lugar de una batería alimentando el collar de un perro?

- A igualdad de volumen, una batería almacena MUCHA mas energía que un supercapacitor.

- En el circuito impreso está escrito BT+ y BT-   ,  como Bluetooth no puede ser, me inclino BaTtery


----------



## comins

Buenos días, en primer lugar agradecer de antemano la ayuda que me podáis ofrecer, pero tengo una duda de un componente que quiero que me cambien en una placa principal de un inversor de unas placas solares, unos de los capacitores de seguridad reventó y creo que también afecto a éste componente, es el que lleva el grabado de 39 en la foto.



Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba

En la placa dice claramente L371, es una pequeña inductancia, que no creo que este muy afectada, habría que no hay perdido el barniz protector y si cambiar esos dos capacitores


----------



## DOSMETROS

La 39 es una bobina que solo parece chamuscada un poco de afuera , cambia los dos capacitores que parecen ser iguales.


----------



## comins

un millón de gracias........los dos capacitores los tengo ya localizados, (en estados unidos) cosas de vivir en mexico, jejeje, pero la bobina esta chamuscada por un lado y algo flojita por eso ya que me voy a gastar 30 dolares de gastos de envío...., quería pedir todo de una vez


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para el inductor ese necesitarías dos datos , la inductancia y , o la corriente , o los Ohms de resistencia interna.


----------



## pandacba

Esa bobina suele tener un termocontraible, quitarlo con cuidado e inspeccionar la bobina, si el esmalte no eta dañado se puede seguir utilizando. de lo contrario quitar el alambre contando las vueltas y  con alambre del mismo espesor bobinar las mismas vueltas y listo, ya tienes tu inductor nuevo(debe hacerse con alambre esmaltado del mismo calibre)


----------



## kikevm

Eduardo dijo:


> Yo me pregunto: ¿Tiene sentido un supercapacitor en lugar de una batería alimentando el collar de un perro?
> 
> - A igualdad de volumen, una batería almacena MUCHA mas energía que un supercapacitor.
> 
> - En el circuito impreso está escrito BT+ y BT-   ,  como Bluetooth no puede ser, me inclino BaTtery



Como bien dices no tiene sentido pero así es como anda este circuito, aparte de estar en corto el condensador una de los reguladores de carga también esta mal, ya que la salida la da a 1,2 y en la ficha debería de ser 4,2v, que es en teoría a entrada de voltaje que le daría al capacitador


----------



## comins

un millón de gracias, ya me llegaron los capacitores, una última consulta, tienen posición??? Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No tienen polaridad marcada-impresa , no ? Ni el componente ni el impreso ?

 Entonces no


----------



## juanma2468

comins dijo:


> un millón de gracias, ya me llegaron los capacitores, una última consulta, tienen posición??? Un saludo.


No tienen una posición en particular, da lo mismo un sentido que otro, tanto para los capacitores como para la bobina.


----------



## comins

me autocontesto yo es un capacitor de seguridad de 2.2uf y 275 Vac..... por lo que es absurdo que en alterna tenga polaridad......


----------



## Rigeliano

Que componente es este? No lo pude encontrar en la web.


----------



## aguevara

Es un fusible de la marca Little Fuse, de alli que tenga impreso Lf. Te sugiero busques en la pagina web de esta compañia.


----------



## capitanp

Rigeliano dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 177703
> Que componente es este? No lo pude encontrar en la web.





esto es un descargador gaseoso de 260v

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/5...65.1651315317.1554237313-833654576.1550016311


----------



## AlonsoAG

Buenas Tardes

hace unos dias se daño mi autoestereo al abrirlo para revisarlo me encontre con esto, alguien sabe como se llama esta pieza o donde la podria encontrar?

De antemano muchas gracias!


----------



## D@rkbytes

Parece ser un conversor DC-DC porque a un lado tiene un inductor. (L1)
Pero al no tener los números o letras de la izquierda, se complica la búsqueda de la hoja de datos o su compra.

Mira si en otra parte de la tarjeta existe otro igual y de ahí tomas la nomenclatura.


----------



## AlonsoAG

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Parece ser un conversor DC-DC porque a un lado tiene un inductor. (L1)
> Pero al no tener los números o letras de la izquierda, se complica la búsqueda de la hoja de datos o su compra.
> 
> Mira si en otra parte de la tarjeta existe otro igual y de ahí tomas la nomenclatura.



Gracias por tu respuesta, desafortunadamente no viene ningun otro igual para poder obtener los datos faltantes.


----------



## ninodeves

es muy fácil que sea este https://es.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-shipping-20pcs-lot-MAX707CSA-MAX707ESA-SOP-8-new-original/1927055_32523223566.html?spm=a219c.search0104.3.8.48e2798dTlLTiS&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_9_10065_10068_10547_319_10891_317_10548_10696_10084_453_454_10083_10618_10307_10820_10821_10301_10303_537_536_10059_10884_10887_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=bcc62899-e0a3-41cd-9b1c-50f7f4e1d65a-1&algo_pvid=bcc62899-e0a3-41cd-9b1c-50f7f4e1d65a&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## D@rkbytes

Entonces trata de buscar algún esquema o manual de servicio.
También puedes buscar en Google por IC6 de x equipo.

Solo tú sabes qué marca y modelo es ese auto estéreo.



ninodeves dijo:


> Es muy fácil que sea este...


No, eso es un supervisor para microprocesadores.
El circuito mostrado en la tarjeta debe ser un conversor DC-DC


----------



## AlonsoAG

La marca y el modelo es kenwood dmx110bt 
ya intente buscar el esquema o el datasheet y no lo encuentro, segun el fabricante lo libera al paso de un tiempo despues de que salio el equipo al mercado.


----------



## ninodeves

marca y modelo de autoradio,sino imposible saber cual es.
lo siento pero no encuentro su manual,va ser difícil saber que es.


----------



## fbollini

Hola, me parece que es éste: EUP3475A
Según el esquema de referencia el pin 4 va a masa y el 8 a un capacitor y la foto que pusiste parece corroborarlo.
Igualmente antes de cambiarlo deberías comprobar si no hay otra parte del circuito en corto que haya reventado el integrado, sino el nuevo correrá la misma suerte!


----------



## ninodeves

Pues mira que busque por 3475A y no me salía nada,como te dicen comprueba tensión y componentes de alrededor no se te vuelva a quemar,
aqui lo puedes comprar


----------



## sergiot

Por los componentes que lo rodean es un dc-dc, y por lo que se ve la identificación es la de abajo, el eup3475 podría ser la correcta.


----------



## AlonsoAG

ninodeves dijo:


> Pues mira que busque por 3475A y no me salía nada,como te dicen comprueba tensión y componentes de alrededor no se te vuelva a quemar,
> aqui lo puedes comprar




Muchas Gracias!


fbollini dijo:


> Hola, me parece que es éste: EUP3475A
> Según el esquema de referencia el pin 4 va a masa y el 8 a un capacitor y la foto que pusiste parece corroborarlo.
> Igualmente antes de cambiarlo deberías comprobar si no hay otra parte del circuito en corto que haya reventado el integrado, sino el nuevo correrá la misma suerte!



Muchas Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## flaco-urbano

Para mi sin dudas se trata de un EUP3475.


----------



## cclaro

Me encuentro reparando un cargador de traspalé que no da tensión de carga. Estoy examinando en estos momentos el circuito de entrada el rectificador - el puente de graetz que justamente en su salida tiene tensión en la misma hay una resistencia en la cual cae la tensión y está acoplada al componente cuadrado que adjunto suelto , ¿que componente es? porque en la medición es como si fueran dos bobinas interiores en paralelo. Tiene cuatro patillas.  Hace mucho tiempo que no toco la electrónica. Empecé con las valvulas.

Uf. No me he presentado y soy nuevo en el foro.
Antonio. Un saludo y muchas gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL

Lo mas probable es que sea una bobina de choque que conecta el puente de didos con el capacitor electrolitico.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Seguramente parte del filtro de línea-red :










Si el capacitor grande se carga a tensión de línea * 1,41 , entonces a revisar Mosfet o IGBT , integrado switching , y optoacopladores.


----------



## cclaro

Jo,, que foro !!  Muchisimas gracias,, sigo comprobando otros componentes..Que rapidez en las respuestas.. Saludos..


----------



## Benja123

Hola! Necesitaria saber cual es reemplazo del transistor AV9012lT1, es de montaje smd y necesitaria algún reemplazo parecido, ya sea THT o SMD. Desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

AV9012LT1 pdf, AV9012LT1 Descripcion, AV9012LT1 datasheets, AV9012LT1 Vista ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::

BC560
BC327/328


----------



## kennyxxl

Hola compañeros,

A ver si alguien me puede echar una mano. Siguiendo una placa de una tablet que no funciona, he llegado a este componente que parece la fuente del problema, pero no logro ubicar que es. ¿Alguien me podría dar una pista?



Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS

kennyxxl dijo:


> he llegado a este componente que parece la fuente del problema,


 
Por que motivo pensás que sería ese componente ?


----------



## kennyxxl

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por que motivo pensás que sería ese componente ?


El circuito queda abierto ahí. Por eso necesito saber qué leñes es eso, por si el circuito debe quedar abierto ahí o no.


----------



## Escarcen

Buenas tardes. Soy novato en el tema. Quiero identificar este componente. En la placa pone v y el componente v634. Alguien sabría decir si es un condensador. ? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y si te tomás el leve trabajo de marcarlo ? 

V de varistor ¿?¿?


----------



## lynspyre

¿Cuál de tantos?. No señalaste ninguno.

Revisa en este post Libros SMD


----------



## cosmefulanito04

No sean malos que se ve gigante ahí en el medio.

Pareciera un diodo, pero como te sugirieron, fijate si podés encontrarlo en un libro con los códigos SMD.


----------



## Fogonazo

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> No sean malos . . . . .



 Estás pidiendo demasiado 

​


----------



## lynspyre

No es ser malo, puedo pasarme el rato identificando todas las resistencias que veo, unos cuantos diodos, un condensador de tantalio y otros más, pero si no se cuál es el que él quiere identificar, no le servirá de nada.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Pareceriera que es este:

https://www.fagorelectronica.com/images/download/semiconductor/fes2.pdf

El código es V6.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si voy por los anteojos y después de buscarlo . . .  lo veo . . . 

Es sólo una cuestión elemental de educación , el que se debería tomar todos los trabajos es el que hace la consulta . . . al menos éste Foro funciona así !


----------



## Escarcen

Gracias Comefulanito. A mi me parecia mas un condesador que un diodo. La V me tenia confundido y en alguna placa se parece a otros que en la nomenclatura empieza con R. Mañana me acerco a la tienda a encargar unos cuantos. Es mas lo he sacado y comprobado. Un saludo


----------



## Emis

Tiene pinta de diodo 

Que datos arroja el multímetro?


----------



## sergiot

Es un diodo, el gran dilema es que le vas a pedir a tienda que te venda??


----------



## Escarcen

Toda la razón.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo mediste ?
Cuanto mide ?
No lo mediste ?


----------



## Escarcen

Buenas tardes. Pues resulta que es un condensador. De medición me daba 0,5. Gracias al chico de la tienda me dijo que me pasará otro día con la placa y me ayudó a mirarla. Al no tener smd se probó con un condensador de 2,5. Tenia que ser 1,6 o 1,7, no me acuerdo. Hay dejo foto. Resultado funciona


----------



## sergiot

te daba 0.5 que??? Ohms, Faradios, microFaradios, Henry, microHenry...?


----------



## Escarcen

uf


----------



## cosmefulanito04

¿Eso era un capacitor? Bue... si funcionó.


----------



## blanko001

Hola, funciona pero no creo que sea de la manera como fue diseñado. Yo sigo pensando que es un diodo, y más cuando va conectado al ánodo del capacitor de tantalio amarillo.
Otra hoja de datos

Personalmente intentaría buscar por número de serie de la placa o del aparato a ver si hay un manual de servicio o un esquema.
Un saludo

PD: un diodo abierto podría mostrar capacitancia.


----------



## sergiot

Claro, en realidad todo componente tiene un grado de capacitancia. Si eso era un diodo de protección y se puso en corto, al quitarlo se soluciona el problema, poner o no ese electrolitico en Vcc no tiene ninguna injerencia relevante.
Como bien dicen, hay que analizar bien donde esta ese componente y que función cumple.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , jo ariesgaria decir que ese conponente misterioso es un diodo zener quizaz de protección contra picos de tensión.
Habrias que pesquizar mejor por su matricula.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## xiromen

Hola comunidad, me podrían ayudar a identificar este componente? Por más que he buscado, no encuentro sus especificaciones en datasheet.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y si además nos decís de dónde es ? Y alguna foto de la plaqueta ?


----------



## xiromen

Es de una tarjeta de sonido akai eie pro, de la parte del phantom power, creo que es el ci que controla los swich para encender y apagar los 48v (Tiene 2). En este momento el phantom power está trabado, uno está siempre activo y no se puede apagar desde el panel delantero de la tarjeta y otro no llega a los 48 v, solo a 6v.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hay un operacional* CA3080* que originalmente es de 8 patas aunque solo usa 6 . . .  será otro encapsulado ?


----------



## mmartins

Disculpas por meterme en este post, pero trata sobre el código de un componente SMD en el cual su código es J3. La cuestión es que con ese código figura como un transistor y como un diodo. En estos casos, como se de qué se trata, en la serigrafía del PCB no hay ninguna identificación. El componente se encuentran en una fotocélula con sensor de movimiento.


----------



## Fogonazo

mmartins dijo:


> Disculpas por meterme en este post, pero trata sobre el código de un componente SMD en el cual su código es J3. La cuestión es que con ese código figura como un transistor y como un diodo. En estos casos, como se de qué se trata, en la serigrafía del PCB no hay ninguna identificación. El componente se encuentran en una fotocélula con sensor de movimiento. Ver el archivo adjunto 186121


Mira *aquí*


----------



## mmartins

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira *aquí*


Si, ya vi el código, y por eso pregunto, por qué figura el mismo código para un diodo y un transistor.


mmartins dijo:


> Si, ya vi el código, y por eso pregunto, por qué figura el mismo código para un diodo y un transistor.


----------



## Fogonazo

Diodo: 2 patas
Transistor: 3 o 4 patas

En la imagen publicada *NO *se distingue cuantas patas posee el componente


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ojo que hay díodos en encapsulados de 3 patas usando internamente solo dos de ellas , ver medio de página 2  









						Datasheet Archive HSM402WK datasheet download
					

Datasheet Archive HSM402WK datasheet download




					www.datasheetarchive.com


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ojo que hay díodos en encapsulados de 3 patas usando internamente solo dos de ellas , ver medio de página 2
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 186135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Datasheet Archive HSM402WK datasheet download
> 
> 
> Datasheet Archive HSM402WK datasheet download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.datasheetarchive.com


Seep, pero no con esa nomenclatura (J3)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que es el último de los que marcó mmartins :

J3 Hit HSM402S  Diode E25

P.D.: Lo comento porque ya me pasó


----------



## mmartins

Fogonazo dijo:


> Diodo: 2 patas
> Transistor: 3 o 4 patas
> 
> En la imagen publicada *NO *se distingue cuantas patas posee el componente


Son tres patas las que tiene el componente.


mmartins dijo:


> Son tres patas las que tiene el componente.


Y en la lista de códigos, figura que puede ser tanto un diodo o un transistor con ese código. Y está bien claro resaltado en la imagen que puse.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que es el último de los que marcó mmartins :
> 
> J3 Hit HSM402S  Diode E25
> 
> P.D.: Lo comento porque ya me pasó


Hay algo que me llama la atención en el componente, cuando amplio con el microscopio se ve como una "T" muy chiquita. Me da que pensar si tiene algo que ver,  es algún garabato o algo por el estiló.
Para mí sería algo muy loco que él fabricante con esto quiera resaltar que se trata de un transistor. Pero tendría que haber documentación de este tipo de cosas.


mmartins dijo:


> Son tres patas las que tiene el componente.
> 
> Y en la lista de códigos, figura que puede ser tanto un diodo o un transistor con ese código. Y está bien claro resaltado en la imagen que puse.
> 
> Hay algo que me llama la atención en el componente, cuando amplio con el microscopio se ve como una "T" muy chiquita. Me da que pensar si tiene algo que ver,  es algún garabato o algo por el estiló.
> Para mí sería algo muy loco que él fabricante con esto quiera resaltar que se trata de un transistor. Pero tendría que haber documentación de este tipo de cosas.



Si se fijan en la foto parece un punto, pero con la ampliación del microscopio se distingue una " T ". Ya les digo, capas no tenga nada que ver y sea otro símbolo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Intenta descubrir que función tiene el componente.


----------



## DJ T3

Yo veo que la "patita" de arriba y la de la derecha de la imagen tienen pistas grandes, y la de la izquierda una pista chiquita.
Para mi es un transistor...


----------



## mmartins

DJ T3 dijo:


> Yo veo que la "patita" de arriba y la de la derecha de la imagen tienen pistas grandes, y la de la izquierda una pista chiquita.
> Para mi es un transistor...



Este es parte del circuito en el que se encuentra el componente en cuestión. Para mí, es como vos decís, es un transistor. Pero no estoy seguro. Lo malo es que por medio del código no pueda saberlo. Lo único que yo creo poder hacer, es sacarlo y medirlo. Algo más, en la imagen no aclaré que el operacional es un 324.


----------



## DJ T3

No veo la logica para que sea un doble diodo. Es un transistor. Compara con algun datasheet si dan las asignaciones de los pines


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parecería que es éste : http://www.fsbrec.com/pdf/2SC3142.pdf o  éste : 2SK672 pdf, 2SK672 description, 2SK672 datasheets, 2SK672 view ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::


. . . . y si no andan , éste : SGS Thomson Microelectronics mXvtvqs datasheet pdf


----------



## Fogonazo

mmartins dijo:


> . . . .  Lo único que yo creo poder hacer, es sacarlo y medirlo. . . .


----------



## mmartins

Bueno, muchachos, desolde el componente en cuestión e hice mediciones. Primero lo puse en el comprobador de componentes Capacheck y me arrojo que era un transistor NPN y cuál era cada una de sus patas como se ve en la imágen. 
Luego medí con el multimetro y me arrojo estos valores. Están correctos?
Y está debería ser su hoja de datos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Veo varios transistores marcados con J3 en la web.
Uno de ellos.. KST9013.


----------



## mmartins

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Veo varios transistores marcados con J3 en la web.
> Uno de ellos.. KST9013.


Si, para colmo que hay que buscar códigos, te ponen un codigo para varios componentes


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que yo primero le apuntaba a un NPN , cómo segunda opción un Mosfet también N . . .  y por último y cómo última opción un PNP



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parecería que es éste : http://www.fsbrec.com/pdf/2SC3142.pdf o  éste : 2SK672 pdf, 2SK672 description, 2SK672 datasheets, 2SK672 view ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::
> 
> 
> . . . . y si no andan , éste : SGS Thomson Microelectronics mXvtvqs datasheet pdf


----------



## mmartins

Ya que estoy y yendome un poquito del tema del componente en cuestión. Me llama la atención en diodo zener que está conectado al emisor del transistor y a la pata 6 del operacional. Capas que lo que pregunte sea una burrada, ¿Pero es que está para que si se llega al valor de zener, la caída de tensión sea la del zener y mantenga estable dicha tensión en la entrada?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Está puesto para restar tensión .


----------



## mmartins

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Está puesto para restar tensión .


Pero como sería, que la resta? O donde puedo buscar info de está configuración?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Suponete que tenés 12Vdc , conectás un zener de 3 V en serie con el positivo (no en conducción directa sino invertido) y luego una resistencia de 220 Ohms a masa , pues en la resistencia tendrás 12 - 3 = 9 V. . .  ¿ Capishe ?

P.D. : En zener en conducción directa tiene la misma caida de 0,65 V igual a casi todos los díodos rectificadores.


----------



## mmartins

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Suponete que tenés 12Vdc , conectás un zener de 3 V en serie con el positivo (no en conducción directa sino invertido) y luego una resistencia de 220 Ohms a masa , pues en la resistencia tendrás 12 - 3 = 9 V. . .  ¿ Capishe ?
> 
> P.D. : En zener en conducción directa tiene la misma caida de 0,65 V igual a casi todos los díodos rectificadores.


Muchas gracias por tu info DOSMETROS!! 
Sos ingeniero?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Casi , cómo había fallecido mi viejo , me había hecho cargo de su negocio para sostener a la familia . . .


----------



## jivi15

hola que tal,queria consultar si alguien sabe de algun reemplazo para un ld5760 smd? ya que no lo consigo donde estoy,desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## manu12

Hola, ¿alguien sabe algún reemplazo para el transistor cs830a4rd? gracias.
Un saludo


----------



## D@rkbytes

Podría ser cualquiera que cumpla con las mismas características: Canal N, 5A, 500V, RDS(On) = 1.25 Ohms (TO252)
Algo parecido sería el STD5NM50
Es cuestión de buscar en Google.


----------



## McDowell

Hola amigos del foro,

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar a identificar el componente de la foto. Por lo que he podido suponer hasta el momento se puede tratar de un transistor SMD con formato SOT89. Según el PDF que adjunto he llegado a suponer que se podría tratar del siguiente:

GA BAW78A Sie LQ SOT89 50V1A sw diode

Me podéis confirmar y en el caso que no sea, de que se trata y dónde lo puedo conseguir para comprarlo?




Muchas gracias de antemano
Bueno por lo que veo y adjunto PDF, sería un diodo en lugar de transistor. Si es así conoceis alguna referencia comercial para comprarlos?

Muchas gracias


----------



## 1024

Hola, revisando el datasheet que proporcionas te puedo comentar que no creo sea ese el componente ya que si observas el diodo BAW78A tiene sus terminales de conexión en los pin 1 y 2, mientras en la fotografía que muestras hay pistas de conexión en los pin 1, 2 y 3.


----------



## 1024

Hola, difícilmente alguien sabrá de que componente se trata, he revisado y puede ser que se trate del siguiente componente: he1a4a.pdf PDF datasheet. ALL TRANSISTORS DATASHEET. POWER MOSFET, IGBT, IC, TRIACS DATABASE. Electronic Supply. INNOVATION CATALOG. Service   seria de mayor ayuda si dieras mas detalles del problema como de que aparato se trata, porque quieres cambiarlo de ser el caso, tal vez mas fotos de la placa para saber si es posible encontrar un sustituto..etc.


----------



## egp

Hola a todos.
Estoy buscando hoja de datos de este diodo código muy escueto V8, me dijeron que puede ser diodo transil.
El código es tan pequeño que es difícil buscar en Google además que no puedo determinar quién es el fabricante.
¿Alguien tendrá una idea?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Libro de códigos SMD
					

Un montón de códigos de componentes SMD + reglas de interpretación de valores.  Enjoy It




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## egp




----------



## DOSMETROS

Que misión cumplen en el circuito ¿?


----------



## egp

Aun no relevé todo el circuito. En la placa tiene dos diodos (encapsulado DO-201)  de esos. Uno de ellos vino completamente carbonizado. Tengo otra placa sana igual de donde saque la foto de que era ese carboncito con patas.
Es un circuito que acciona el freno de un motor de ascensor.
Por lo menos si puedo saber que marca tiene ese logo podría apuntar mejor con google.
Gracias.


----------



## koxako

Hola amigos ,alguien sabria decirme que modelo de transistor es este?
pone en un lado HY y en el otro 021,adjunto foto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Buscalo aqui : Libro de códigos SMD


----------



## koxako

Gracias lo busque pero nada...


----------



## 1024

koxako dijo:


> Hola amigos ,alguien sabria decirme que modelo de transistor es este?
> pone en un lado HY y en el otro 021,adjunto foto.


 Hola, puede que sea este: http://pdf.dzsc.com/130319/KTA1663 SOT-89.pdf, tendrías que verificar en base a conexiones en el pcb y dimensiones del encapsulado si es posible que sea.


----------



## koxako

Gracias 1024,parece ser que es ese,como llegaste a esa conclusion? por mas que busque en tablas de smd no lo encontre.


----------



## Daniss1

Hola a todos,

aprovecho el hilo para comentar una duda respecto a condensadores SMD.
Estoy reparando una cámara Ikegami icd-508, falla la fuente de alimentación (conmutada) y de hecho, tras revisar todo he visto que se trata de uno o varios condensadores de filtrado (estabilización de voltaje) posteriores a la fuente.

No obstante, he optado por medir todos, y los resultados son de lo más dispares.
Muchos marcan unos pocos nanos (700 nanos y similar) cuando creo que son mucho mayores, otros por el contrario marcan una capacidad que va incrementando o reduciendose.
El medidor usado es un Velleman DVM4000, llevo mucho tiempo usándolo y siempre me ha marcado correctamente, los condensadores estropeados marcan OL o capacidades muy pequeñas, pero nunca me había pasado lo que comento.

Creo que he interpretado mal los valores de los condensadores.
Lo digo por dos motivos:
 - primero me parece raro que prácticamente todos los condensadores estén estropeados (solo uno o dos marcan la capacidad esperada)
 - he substituido todos los condensadores y la fuente se comporta de manera aún más errática que cuando tenía puestos los condensadores originales.

Adjunto una foto de los condensadores y lo que he interpretado.
Agradezco que me informeis acerca de si he interpretado mal el código.

Saludos


----------



## 1024

Daniss1 dijo:


> Creo que he interpretado mal los valores de los condensadores.
> Lo digo por dos motivos:
> - primero me parece raro que prácticamente todos los condensadores estén estropeados (solo uno o dos marcan la capacidad esperada)
> - he substituido todos los condensadores y la fuente se comporta de manera aún más errática que cuando tenía puestos los condensadores originales.
> 
> Adjunto una foto de los condensadores y lo que he interpretado.
> Agradezco que me informeis acerca de si he interpretado mal el código.
> 
> Saludos


Hola, te puedo comentar que estas interpretando bien los valores de los condensadores, el problema puede deberse a otro factor.


----------



## Daniss1

1024 dijo:


> Hola, te puedo comentar que estas interpretando bien los valores de los condensadores, el problema puede deberse a otro factor.


Gracias por la info.

Efectivamente hay un sector cortocircuitado, ha aparecido al cambiar los condensadores, aún desconozco la localización del problema.


----------



## sergiot

Pones en el google smd HY y discriminas por imagen, y te puede salir esto 2SA1203-Y pnp smd sot-89 transistor complementary npn, replacement, pinout, pin configuration, substitute, smd marking code HY, equivalent, datasheet


----------



## Unusuarioc

Buenos días. El día de hoy me encontraba reciclando componentes de una placa (intuyo que de una TV vieja) que encontré tirada, y ví un componente que me llamó la atención. La placa lo tiene soldado como "L" (según yo, una bobina) y también tiene el símbolo de una bobina. El problema es que es muy rara, nunca antes había visto una así, y quisiera saber si es algún tipo de bobina especial o algo así. Agradecería mucho su ayuda, saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Unusuarioc dijo:


> Buenos días. El día de hoy me encontraba reciclando componentes de una placa (intuyo que de una TV vieja) que encontré tirada, y ví un componente que me llamó la atención. La placa lo tiene soldado como "L" (según yo, una bobina) y también tiene el símbolo de una bobina. El problema es que es muy rara, nunca antes había visto una así, y quisiera saber si es algún tipo de bobina especial o algo así. Agradecería mucho su ayuda, saludos.


Hola caro Don Unusuarioc , efectivamente es un inductor (bobina) y su valor inductivo es codificado en colores tal cual un resistor.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Unusuarioc

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Unusuarioc , efectivamente es un inductor (bobina) y su valor inductivo es codificado en colores tal cual un resistor.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Ya veo, muchas gracias. Me confundí un poco debido a su apariencia y en Google Lens la confundía con una mariquita asi que...no sabía de qué se trataba exactamente. Espero tenga un buen día, saludos.


----------



## Unusuarioc

Buenas tardes. De nuevo me topé con un componente desconocido en la placa de la que estoy reciclando componentes, sin embargo, esta vez no tengo ni idea de qué se trata. En la placa viene marcado como "SF". Si alguien pudiera decirme de qué componente se trata se lo agradecería mucho.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Eso es un filtro de FI ( frequenzia intermediaria)  tipo "SAW" para TV analogica
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Unusuarioc

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Eso es un filtro de FI ( frequenzia intermediaria)  tipo "SAW" para TV analogica
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Muchas gracias de nuevo, me ha salvado de mi duda. Nunca me había topado con un componente como este y realmente estaba perdido jaja 
Espero tenga un excelente día, saludos, y de nuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## alfon

Buenas tardes. 
Tengo un circuito impreso de control de un ventilador de un equipo de renovacion de aire que me es imposible encontrar repuesto del ventilador completo con sus dimensiones exactas, asi que he decidico a ver si soy capaz de reparar el driver de control.
He comprobado componentes de circuito y me faltaria por comprobar estos componentes, pero no se que son...
   1.Por un lado tendria un componente smd sot-23 con la ref: "*S7B*" y en su parte trasera pondria "*VRA*". (adjunto foto)
   2.Por otro lado tendria un componente to-92, que parece un transistor, con ref: "*175 729b*"pero no encuentro nada con la ref. que puedo ver impresa.(adjunto foto)
alguien podria ayudarme para saber de que componentes se trata y asi buscar su equivalencia para sustituirlos.
Os dejo una foto del circuito de control de dicho ventilador.
muchas gracias


----------



## analogico

alfon dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Tengo un circuito impreso de control de un ventilador de un equipo de renovacion de aire que me es imposible encontrar repuesto del ventilador completo con sus dimensiones exactas, asi que he decidico a ver si soy capaz de reparar el driver de control.
> He comprobado componentes de circuito y me faltaria por comprobar estos componentes, pero no se que son...
> 1.Por un lado tendria un componente smd sot-23 con la ref: "*S7B*" y en su parte trasera pondria "*VRA*". (adjunto foto)
> 2.Por otro lado tendria un componente to-92, que parece un transistor, con ref: "*175 729b*"pero no encuentro nada con la ref. que puedo ver impresa.(adjunto foto)
> alguien podria ayudarme para saber de que componentes se trata y asi buscar su equivalencia para sustituirlos.
> Os dejo una foto del circuito de control de dicho ventilador.
> muchas gracias


 el "to92" parece un sensor Hall


----------



## pharesnave33

Es un sensor Hall , revisa ésta página datasheet AH175-W


----------



## bastidasdam

Buen día, estoy en Venezuela y no consigo este transistor smd 5915225, alguien sabe por cual remplazar


----------



## sergiot

Que función cumple? que encapsula tiene? de que equipo es?


----------



## DJ T3

Fijate si alguno te sirve
Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]


----------



## JohnMayorga18

Buenas Noches Amigos .
En primer lugar me disculpo profundamente por mi ignorancia en el tema. Pero me fascina bastante conocer acerca de sus componentes básicos.
Y en segundo quisiera saber....alguien conoce que es eso??, Usando la inteligencia artificial de Google® y AliExpress ® me dice que es un termo-switch ....pero en otras partes me dicen que es un capacitor sin polaridad y en otros dicen que es un transformador.
Aún así....si averiguo en el data chip en el navegador no encuentro nada ni puedo saber a qué se refería el código que está en este dispositivo. Por ello no me tocó de otra que insistir ante ustedes ante este foro de electrónica eso sí creando un usser nuevo.
Muchas gracias de antemano y espero encontrar de ustedes (los más experimentados) que es este chip y que significa el código de este chip.
Posdata: Lo encontré en una bomba de desagüe en una LG® FuzzyLogic.
Bye.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Foto , referencia , código , cita . . .  ¿Algo?


----------



## JohnMayorga18

Ahhh que pena anexo las imágenes  

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 22, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Foto , referencia , código , cita . . .  ¿Algo?


Perdón ya las añadí y tenía batería baja


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas, diría que puede ser un termoswitch, sobre todo por ser de una bomba.


----------



## analogico

JohnMayorga18 dijo:


> Ahhh que pena anexo las imágenes
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 22, 2020
> 
> 
> Perdón ya las añadí y tenía batería baja


primer resultado del buscador

Motor Protector/Thermal Cut-out






						15AM Datasheet pdf - Motor Protector/Thermal Cut-out - Texas Instruments
					

15AM datasheet, 15AM pdf, 15AM data sheet, datasheet, data sheet, pdf, Texas Instruments, Motor Protector/Thermal Cut-out



					www.datasheetcatalog.com


----------



## switchxxi

Me gano @analogico, pero el mio tiene descripción en español.. 

Protector térmico modelo 15AM-D | Changsheng


----------



## JohnMayorga18

Pero que significaría esa notación.... nomenclatura u código....he estado buscando hasta por debajo de las piedras


----------



## switchxxi

JohnMayorga18 dijo:


> Pero que significaría esa notación.... nomenclatura u código....he estado buscando hasta por debajo de las piedras


¿ Leíste toda la pagina web que puse ?

¡ Vamos ! haga un poco de ejercicio.


----------



## JohnMayorga18

switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ Leíste toda la pagina web que puse ?
> 
> ¡ Vamos ! haga un poco de ejercicio.


Wow!!!!   Muchas gracias por tan valiosa info amigo....encerio te lo agradezco bastante.... And special to  @analogico because found the technical info in my native language.
Alguien sabe cómo hago para poder cerrar este foro en vista que ya se encontró la solución indicada??....un abrazo desde la distancia .


----------



## DJ T3

JohnMayorga18 dijo:


> Alguien sabe cómo hago para poder cerrar este foro en vista que ya se encontró la solución indicada??....un abrazo desde la distancia .


Aqui los temas no se cierran. Quedan abiertos para futuras referencias/consultas sobre el mismo tópico.

Saludos, y gracias por utilizar el traductor o escribir en español...


----------



## Rich85

¿Alguien  podría ayudarme? Ni idea si es transistor o diodo 
 solo se que tiene el código 2312


----------



## DJ T3

Cual de todos? Que es esa placa? Estas seguro que esta quemado? Fotos del otro lado de la misma?


----------



## D@rkbytes

Rich85 dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría ayudarme? Ni idea si es transistor o diodo, solo sé que tiene el código 2312



Podría tratarse del TSM2312 que es un MOSFET


----------



## hernandezc

Buen día a todos!!
Tengo unos 4 o 5 transistores en capsula tipo To92...dice F247B.. no encontré nada..excepto un sitio donde decian que eran los 2n5639...
El datasheet dice que son FET de canal N tipo chopper...el Datasheet del BF247B que tambien son Fet de canal N...pero con otras características...
La consulta es si se pueden utilizar para realizar un preamplificador para usarlo con una guitarra o bajo electrico...Cual de los dos datasheet es teniendo en cuenta la serigrafía..que solo dice F247B??
Gracias y abrazo para todos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro Don herrnandezc , hasta onde se lo transistor BF247B es un JFet canal N inicialmente desahollado para uso en radiofrequenzia hasta 450MHz.
Quizaz el funcione como preamplificador de audio , tendrias de armar algo con el , verificar su polarización DC quiescente y probar en la practica como anda.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hernandezc

Muchas gracias Daniel..otra no queda..a probar nomas!
Saludos!!


----------



## phavlo

Buenas noches a todos, alguno por casualidad tendría el Datasheet del (nose si es IGBT o MOSFET) "K33J60V" de Toshiba.
Ya busque en Google y solo salen listados de proveedores, pero ninguno tiene su correspondiente Datasheet.
O algun reemplazo, estan puestos en un "cargador de baterias inteligente".
Muchas Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo tengo cómo Mosfet . . .  que cargador ?


----------



## D@rkbytes

phavlo dijo:


> ¿Alguno por casualidad tendría el Datasheet del (no sé si es IGBT o MOSFET) "K33J60V" de Toshiba?


Es un MOSFET (HV-MOS DTMOS) canal N de alto voltaje: 33 A, 600 V, RDS(ON) = 0.088 Ω

Adjunto un documento que muestra poca información, pero útil al menos para buscar un reemplazo.


----------



## phavlo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo tengo cómo Mosfet . . .  que cargador ?


Es un cargador Marca "NEO" Modelo CI9030.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Es un MOSFET (HV-MOS DTMOS) canal N de alto voltaje: 33 A, 600 V, RDS(ON) = 0.088 Ω
> 
> Adjunto un documento que muestra poca información, pero útil al menos para buscar un reemplazo.


Muchísimas gracias!!!

Lo que me llama mucho la atención es este detalle: 

La manera en la que están los alambres de cobre en la parte de arriba de ese transformador


----------



## McDowell

Hola amigos del foro,

He intentado buscar este diodo en los catalogos SMD CODE y no consigo ubicar a cual corresponde, me podes echar una mano.. soy nuevo en esto.



Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vas a transcribir el código cómo corresponde o yo debo aumentar la imagen y buscar una lupa . . .


----------



## McDowell

GFP 37

Mil gracias


----------



## J2C

Que pronto que tiran la toalla, menos de 5' de busqueda !!!!


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## McDowell

J2C dijo:


> Que pronto que tiran la toalla, menos de 5' de busqueda !!!!
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Gracias y perdona es que soy nuevo en esto y no estoy familiarizado con buscar los componentes, la próxima vez lo intentaré con más ganas. Mil gracias amigos.


----------



## Pilar56

Tengo un control para carito de golf, marca curtis pmc modelo 1206MX.
La tarjeta de control es: 36580 REV-B.
En está trae un componente identificado como: 4608M-CP3-000LF, al parecer es una red resistivas marca Bourns, pero no encuéntro información de las características o conexiones internas.
Si alguien tiene algo de información, le agradezco de antemano su ayuda.
El control, maneja el motor del carrito, pero no responde al pedal de acelerador, ni siquiera activa el contacto de arránque.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Esos array tienen un común es decir todas las resistencias van unidas a un común y el común a GND o VCC .
Yo no creo que la falla vaya por ahí.
Debe ser otra cosa.


----------



## mcrven

4609-xxx Según eso son 9 resistencias de 460 Ω. Todas están conectadas al pin marcado con el punto negro, que se ve a la izquierda.
Como menciona TRILO-BYTE, se usan para conectar buses a PullUp o PullDown.
Estoy de acuerdo con él, en cuanto a que, difícilmente el problema resida en ese componente.

Trata de conseguir el manual de servicio, diagrama o... levántalo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En general , se comienza por la alimentación , los Mosfets o IGBT , etc !


----------



## Pilar56

Ok, la falla puede no es esa, y los mosfet están bien. La alimentación y los reguladores trabajan bién. Aparentemente, no hay falla, pero no responde al pedal del acelerador y no entra el contactor de arranque del motor.
El 4609 corresponde a la serie o familia de paquetes de resistencias, el problema es que donde dice CP3 debería tener el código que corresponde al circuito del arreglo, pero ese código no aparece en la hoja de datos. El código del valor de la resistencia debería estar donde se encuentran los tres ceros (000).
Y "LF" significa libre de plomo.
Al medir entre pines, no logro detectar algún patrón de valores que me indique cuál podría ser el arreglo.
La idea de saber que arreglo y valores tiene, se debe a que está conectada a un LM393, pero tiene un circuito nada convencional, entonces cuando trato de probar el circuito, no se si los valores obtenidos son corréctos o no.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

¿Tienes conocimiento de electrónica?
Digo para empezar yo no creo que la falla sea esa.

¿El pedal como es?

Conozco los pedales electrónicos de los vehículos casi todos se parecen pero de carro de golf no se nada.

Que tal si la falla está en la conexión al pedal.

Era muy común en los coches que me llegaban al taller cambiaban computadora, pedal, cuerpo de aceleración y el problema era un cable achicharrado por una mala intervención.


----------



## emilio177

El hombre esta perdido...  hay que mandarlo a estudiar...
Aqui link   Quiero aprender electrónica.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 2, 2021

Aquí link si quieres identificar componente  Ayuda Identificar un Componente


----------



## mcrven

La configuración parece ser: pin marcado con PUNTO: común a todas las Rs contenidas en el paquete (La denominan BUS Connection); resto de los pines uno para cada resistencia.



			https://www.bourns.com/pdfs/4600X.pdf
		


En esa info vienen los 3 tipos de diagramas que se fabrican. La nota 000  corresponde al código del valor R, en tu caso 0 (cero) Ω para cada R. LF, la cualidad del material de los pines.


----------



## capitanp

Asi a simple vista parecen solo puentes de 0Ω


----------



## Pilar56

Emilio 177.
Si no sabes, mejor no escribas nada, para iniciar, ni siquiera pones atención a la pregúnta.
No quiero que me digan como reparar un aparato, lo que quiero es saber si alguien tiene información sobre ese componente, es todo, no hay necesidad de salirse por la tangente, que si sabe o no electronica.
Capitánp, muy cierto, en un principio supuse que sería solo un puente, pero al medir entre pines, obtengo valores de 100 k, 60  k y 33 k.

Trilo-byte. Si, la falla podría estar en el pedal, en el cableado o en cualquier parte del carrito, el punto es que "¡No tengo el carrito!". El control lo tengo montado en un simulador en el banco de trabajo, no es el primero que reparo, pero si es el primero con ésta falla, la cual, repito, no quiero que me solucionen, sólo quiero (sin ofender) saber que rayos tiene ese bloquecito amarillo adentro y se me ocurrió acudir a expertos como ustedes para ver si alguien tenía esa información, es todo.


----------



## sergiot

No siempre esos arrays miden cosas coherentes, tengo varios en las ecu's que suele reparar a menudo y no se pueden medir las resistencias por separado, miden la suma de una anterior y asi va subiendo o bajando el valor, no se si es tu caso, pero me pasa lo mismo en mi caso, pero como tengo otra para comparar ya se cuando esta bien o cuando esta mal.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pasa que hay arrays de distintas configuraciones , o tienen una conexión en común , o están todas en serie , o . . .


----------



## Pilar56

Si, efectivamente, el arreglo puede tener varias configuraciones, por eso quise saber cuál le correspondia, solo para enriquecer mi acervo técnico.
Grácias a todos...
Fin


----------



## Franssss

Buenos días, estoy intentando reparar una placa y me he encontrado un componente que no sé qué sé y no sé cómo comprobar su estado viene marcado como LM1.
Alguien puede darme un poco de luz?
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## phavlo

Reemplazo de transistores o componentes desconocidos , SMD , obsoletos​

Busca ese tema en el foro y pregunta ahí mismo para no seguir abriendo más temas.
Seguramente algún moderador mueva tu consulta.
En lo posible específica más de que se trata esa placa que estás reparando.

Al parecer es un limitador/protector/fusible termico, el cual "reacciona" a los 90°.

Funciona como un termostato o un fusible (creo que es un fusible)
Estando en estado normalmente cerrado y cuando se alcanza esa temperatura (90°)  los contactos se abren (probablemente cortando la alimentación) protegiendo el resto del circuito.

Te dejo un link donde tratan algo similar.





						Minipimer Philips 600W
					

Minipimer Philips 600 W falla : no funciona Se desarma se verifica cable alimentacion, plaqueta con diodos y pulsadores (aqui se encuentra fusible termico cortado), carbones y colector de motor perfecto. Se limpia colector, se lubrican bujes, se reemplaza fusible por amperimetro y se prueba. El...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




medi continuidad entre los dos pines que tiene, si no mide nada esta fundido.


----------



## Pacosegovia

Buenas tardes, se me ha ido un diodo de una placa y no le encuentro en ningún sitio. Es un BY254.


----------



## DOSMETROS

1N5407 o 1N5408


----------



## Unusuarioc

Hola, buenas noches.
Ahora mismo me encuentro desoldando algunos componentes que creo me pueden ser útiles de algunas placas que me encontré tiradas en la calle, pero este componente lo vengo viendo desde hace tiempo y la verdad ni idea qué es. Supongo debe ser algún tipo de capacitor, pero, no sé qué tipo es ni qué tiene de especial. 
Además también me he encontrado este otro componente café que ahora sí ni idea qué es.
Si alguien pudiera ayudarme, lo agradecería muchísimo. 
Espero estén pasando un excelente día/tarde o noche.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El amarillo es un resonador cerámico. El blanco parece un trimpot.


----------



## capitanp

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El amarillo es un resonador cerámico. El blanco parece un trimpot.


 y el cafe por las mañanas...


----------



## Andrxx

La referencia en la PCB es "CR" por lo que es un resonador cerámico, también veo lo que podría ser un filtro cerámico de 4,5 Mhz (me extraña que no tenga tres terminales, entrada-masa-salida) y una linea de retardo ultrasónica en miniatura, esa PCB es de un TV.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Igual vi eso quizá se comporte como un cuarzo de bote metálico


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Lo conponente de la premera foto es sin dudas un resonador ceramico de 503KHz y seguramente sirve de relogio para lo CI Jungla.
Ya lo conponente de la tercera foto es un resonador ceramico de 4.5MHz y seguramente sirve para la demodulación FM del canal de Audio (demodulación por cuadratura).
Mas atraz hay un otro conponente de color marron , ese creo que sea  un filtro de FI (frequenzia intermediaria) do tipo SAW.
!Suerte en las buscas!


----------



## LCerrada

Hola compañeros, resulta que estuve reparando un amplificador de señal de llama infrarrojo de un controlador de una caldera (la caja roja de la foto) y en la placa había un componente que no supe identificar, inclusive pregunté a compañeros técnicos, busque por internet y nada, para ver si alguno lo llega a reconocer, la referencia en la PCB son las letras AGI

Gracias de antemano, saludos desde Venezuela, reparando hasta lo imposible.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Descargador de gas.. 






						como comprobar un descargador de gas
					

pues eso como comprobar si se quemo un descargador de gas




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## LCerrada

Excelente, gracias por la respuesta


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Descargador de gas..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> como comprobar un descargador de gas
> 
> 
> pues eso como comprobar si se quemo un descargador de gas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## canillas

Hola, 
alguien puede echarme una mano para identificar estos dos elementos? Es que he encontrado info contradictoria y esto de los SMD me supera..

Para el p04 he encontrado esto:

t04 PMBS3904 Phi N SOT23 2N3904
04 DTC114TCA Roh N SOT23 npn dtr R1 10k 50V 100mA
P04 SST204 Sil F SOT23 J204 n-ch fet

Para el t06 he encontrado esto:
t06 40    --> PMBS3906     2N3906


----------



## J2C

@canillas yo observo dos marcaciones: p04 y t06.

En cuanto al *t06* debes cerciorarte muy bien cual es el encapsulado para poder conocer exactamente cual es la identificación tal cual se ve en la imagen: 



Como verás hay dos encapsulados distintos el *SOT-23* y el *SOT-323*, haz click y veras las datasheet de ambos encapsulados con su detalle dimensional.

En cuanto al p04 aparece más sencillo:



Con un encapsulado SOT-23 donde indica que es un diodo zener *BZX84-A11* (haz click) de 11 V al 1%, queda en ti confirmarlo de acuerdo a la disposición de ánodo y cátodo según la datasheet.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## emilio177

Toma una foto un poco mas alejada para ver el contexto...


----------



## canillas

Gracias por contestar Juanka, pero no tengo clara la diferencia entre ambos encapsulados SOT23 y SOT 323. Adjunto una nueva foto a ver si se ve mejor.

Para el *t06* me pones uno que es pnp y otro npn, por lo que sigo igual de liado. He leído en algún sitio que la primera letra podría ser una identificación de fabricante, pero ya no sé que pensar.

El caso es que si busco en Aliexpress 
enlace a aliexpress

me pone el siguiente texto:

50PCS/lot New OriginaI PMBS3906 PMBT3906 3906 *t06* or PMBS3904 PMBT3904 3904 *t04* SOT-23 PNP general purpose transistor
es decir, es como si diera igual el t04 y el t06.. 

También he encontrado para el *p04*
enlace a Aliexpress p04

Pero no voy a pedirlo si no me va a servir para nada, por eso necesito un poco de ayuda de los que sabéis de SMD, porque son mi cruz..


----------



## J2C

canillas dijo:


> Gracias por contestar Juanka, pero no tengo clara la diferencia entre ambos encapsulados SOT23 y SOT 323.
> 
> ........



@canillas  pues debes comenzar a tener en claro las diferencias de los encapsulados,* lee las datasheets* de los mismos y comprara las dimensiones.




canillas dijo:


> ....... Adjunto una nueva foto a ver si se ve mejor.
> 
> ......



La foto es insuficiente para determinar las dimensiones, solo sirve para ver bien la marcación




canillas dijo:


> .........
> 
> Para el *t06* me pones uno que es pnp y otro npn, por lo que sigo igual de liado. He leído en algún sitio que la primera letra podría ser una identificación de fabricante, pero ya no sé que pensar.
> 
> El caso es que si busco en Aliexpress
> enlace a aliexpress
> .........



Lo que te coloque es una imagen del manual *Smd Code Databook* (haz click) de *Eugene Turuta* que se encuentra en el Foro, tiene 2500 páginas y muchísima información.

Personalmente no me guio por AliExpress ni ningún sitio de venta, *solo me guio por las datasheets*.




canillas dijo:


> ........ He leído en algún sitio que la primera letra podría ser una identificación de fabricante, pero ya no sé que pensar.
> 
> .......



En dicha imagen del manual en la última columna indica el fabricante y con el dato del fabricante y la nomenclatura de dicho semiconductor busque la datasheet que indica en este caso que la primera letra "p" corresponde a una determinada locación, pero *no del fabricante*, si de la ubicación de la fábrica de ese fabricante que lo produjo, no olvides que los grandes fabricantes tienen distintas instalaciones en todo el mundo.






canillas dijo:


> ........
> 
> Pero no voy a pedirlo si no me va a servir para nada, por eso necesito un poco de ayuda de los que sabéis de SMD, porque son mi cruz..



Uno puede saber mucho, en definitiva eres tú quien tiene el equipo delante de sus ojos y lo puede tocar con sus manos. Nadie ha nacido sabiendo, es solo interes de aprender de cada persona.

En los casos de dudas siempre queda la opción de realizar la *ingeniería inversa* y así poder confirmar realmente cuál le conviene, tu tiene herramientas como el microscopio para poder realizarla fácilmente pero es cierto que lleva tiempo y hay que ponerle muchas ganas, solo depende de ti.





canillas dijo:


> ........
> 
> , porque son mi cruz..



Y finalmente insisto, si son tu cruz, creo que ha llegado el momento que aprendas a leer y guiarte por las datasheets, es cuestión que comiences !!!!!




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## canillas

Emilio,  si te sirve de pista están muy cerquita de un SG6841SZ que es un regulador PWM y que también está mal, pero ese componente se encuentra bien y no ofrece dudas. El problema están en localizar el tiparraco  'p04'  porque hay referencias a distintos componentes y esto de los SMD personalmente me parece una locura.

Me llama la atención que la IEETF, ETSI, CEN, CENELEC, ANSI, ISO, IEEE, etc, etc. absolutamente nadie haga nada para impedir esta locura en la que no existe una normativa clara que obligue a todos los fabricantes a seguir un único código. Estoy seguro que se puede conseguir, pero ignoro porqué se permite que haya tanta nebulosa a este respecto. Yo personalmente me siento cabreado con esto de los SMD. A ver si alguna organización arranca una petición de estandarización, porque la verdad, tener que 'intuir' qué circuito es, me desquicia..  y cada vez que me topo con uno me atasco. El problema es que casi nunca existe un esquema; en este caso es de un viejo monitor Acer AL1912S, de la parte de la fuente; están junto al transistor de conmutación y cerca del optoacoplador. Tanto el PWM controller como mis dos amigos que busco están en la cara de soldaduras. Adjunto un esquema que brujuleando localicé, pero que no estoy muy seguro que tenga algo que ver, puesto que las referencias serigrafiadas no tienen nada que ver con el esquema.


----------



## emilio177

Foto por el lado cobre..  osea el sector donde se encuentra esos componentes y el regulador pwm
La mitad lo sacas de internet/(equivalencias y cosas de esos) y la otra mitad lo sacas tu... haciendo un diagrama de conexion...
Para ti es facil  hablarlo.. tu lo tienes al frente de ti... pero yo no puedo verlo...
Dibuja los elementos que estan y pones una linea de conexion para poder deducir el diagrama...
Aqui puedes ver un diagrama de un amplificador de una placa de 20x10cm  me pase varios dias
Esfuerzate un poquito...


----------



## J2C

canillas dijo:


> ...... El problema es que casi nunca existe un esquema; en este caso es de un viejo monitor Acer AL1912S, de la parte de la fuente; están junto al transistor de conmutación y cerca del optoacoplador. Tanto el PWM controller como mis dos amigos que busco están en la cara de soldaduras. Adjunto un esquema que brujuleando localicé, pero que no estoy muy seguro que tenga algo que ver, puesto que las referencias serigrafiadas no tienen nada que ver con el esquema.



Canillas no probaste de bajar el Service Manual o Esquematico de dicho monitor?, mira *San Google* (haz click) lo provee en menos de 30 segundos y figura entre los 5 primeros enlaces.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## emilio177

Estamos hablando cuando tu todavía no habías nacido...
Lo primero en internet era en DOS  osea puro texto...  hasta que sacaron el 3.11  pero no existían esas paginas para descargar.. sangoogle todavia no había nacido


----------



## canillas

Acabo de encontrar una página que me ha gustado por tener muchas referencias y parece fiable.
referencias SMD s-manuals

Aqui indica que el p04 es un mosfet canalN lo cual tiene sentido.
Respecto al t06 dice que es un NPN genérico. Curioso que al encapsulado SOT23 lo llama SMALL y al encapsulado SOT323 very small.
En mi caso ambos son SOT23.
...si es que soy un pequeño ceporro.  Estaba buscando por 'schematic diagrams'   no se me había ocurrido por service manual. Gracias!!  Voy a ver si con el manual ya me apaño. 

Y si, ..soy de la época del DR-DOS, MS-DOS, los primeros 8086, el 5 1/4 etc.  Pero en mi cabeza no tengo la edad que dice mi DNI, jejeje


----------



## skynetronics

Si tienes dudas si son diodos o transistores tienes que ver el serigrafiado de la placa que puede darte pistas valiosas cuando escasea la información de componentes. Por eso algunos colegas te pidieron fotos más del panorama de la placa. Para entender qué componentes hay cerca y qué letras salen respecto a los componentes que necesitas (D, Q o lo que sea).


----------



## J2C

@canillas ten presente que *p04 no es lo mismo que P04* !!!!!, uno esta en *minusculas* (haz click) y el otro en *mayúsculas* (haz click) y son *totalmente distintos*  !!!!


Te lo dice alguien que comenzó con el DOS 3.30 y con un disco rígido de apenas 3 MB pedaleando a 8 MHz de clock !!!!!


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## canillas

En la placa pone Q
Por ejemplo el controlador PWM  y el transistor conmutador se localizan rápido, pero los dos elementos que dudo en serigrafía pone Q903 y Q902, pero en el esquema no los localizo.


----------



## mcrven

Aprovecho la ocasión y le pongo más leña al fuego...

A ver si me pueden ayudar con un IC SMD, que no he podido encontrar en la red... ni en otro lado...

Parece ser controlador en un cargador para moviles: cel, tables, etc... Viene para 5V, 2A.

Digo que es un IC  ya que está identificado como U1,

Código:  1TCR
Case.  SOt23-5

Parece ser el controlados de la fuente...

Los code books que dispongo (son los que se consiguen), solo muetran el 1T y no hay manera de encontarlo. Hace un tiempo logré descargar "Gratis" el codebook 2014, de Turuta. No se seguro que lo tenga registrado pero, es una de las fuentes con mayor contenido.

Bueno... si alguien sabe de este IC y me facilta los datos, o alguien que posea el code book de Turuta y pueda verificar allí, serían muy buenas noticias.

Saludos...


----------



## canillas

Gracias por vuestra paciencia..   omo dice JuanKa, las mayúsculas tienen su importancia.. me he puesto las gafas de ver y les he localizado.  Es un zener de 11v. creo.


----------



## emilio177

Toma una foto de la zona indicada
al parecer el un enclave


----------



## canillas

Perdón, se me fue la pinza. Son estos:  2N7002  --> Mosfet canal N de 60v.  
Osea nada que ver con la supuesta investigación de hasta ahora. Si no es por el esquema, hubiera dado más palos de ciego que otra cosa.

Esto confirma mi teoría que es un desastre que no haya una estandarización con el rollo de las nomenclaturas...


----------



## emilio177

mcrven dijo:


> Aprovecho la ocasión y le pongo más leña al fuego...
> 
> A ver si me pueden ayudar con un IC SMD, que no he podido encontrar en la red... ni en otro lado...
> 
> Parece ser controlador en un cargador para moviles: cel, tables, etc... Viene para 5V, 2A.
> 
> Digo que es un IC  ya que está identificado como U1,
> 
> Código:  1TCR
> Case.  SOt23-5
> 
> Parece ser el controlados de la fuente...
> 
> Los code books que dispongo (son los que se consiguen), solo muetran el 1T y no hay manera de encontarlo. Hace un tiempo logré descargar "Gratis" el codebook 2014, de Turuta. No se seguro que lo tenga registrado pero, es una de las fuentes con mayor contenido.
> 
> Bueno... si alguien sabe de este IC y me facilta los datos, o alguien que posea el code book de Turuta y pueda verificar allí, serían muy buenas noticias.
> 
> Saludos...


Foto por favor  son gratis


----------



## mcrven

Atento "canillas": Si te refieres a lod diodos ZD902 y ZD903, SÍ son diodos Zener. Pero no son de 11V sino de 6.2V  = RLZ6.2S, así lo indica el mismo diagrama. D903, D904, D905, D906 no son diodos Zener, sino Shottky. Observa con atención el símbolo de su katodo.


----------



## J2C

A mi me gusta el asado *bien cocido*, pero sin quemar, bien a la patria mía y *EXCELENTEMENTE* regado !!!!!, una vez aclarado esto, coloco su petición:



mcrven dijo:


> Aprovecho la ocasión y le pongo más leña al fuego...
> 
> A ver si me pueden ayudar con un IC SMD, que no he podido encontrar en la red... ni en otro lado...
> 
> Parece ser controlador en un cargador para moviles: cel, tables, etc... Viene para 5V, 2A.
> 
> Digo que es un IC  ya que está identificado como U1,
> 
> Código:  1TCR
> Case.  SOt23-5
> 
> Parece ser el controlados de la fuente...
> 
> Los code books que dispongo (son los que se consiguen), solo muetran el 1T y no hay manera de encontarlo. Hace un tiempo logré descargar "Gratis" el codebook 2014, de Turuta. No se seguro que lo tenga registrado pero, es una de las fuentes con mayor contenido.
> 
> Bueno... si alguien sabe de este IC y me facilta los datos, o alguien que posea el code book de Turuta y pueda verificar allí, serían muy buenas noticias.
> 
> Saludos...



Ud. lo pidió, *aquí lo tiene* (no le digo lo mismo que los newbies)


Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: si tiene dudas, se las aclaro por MP para no mezclar ni ensuciar el thread/hilo de Canillas.
.
*Mode Of Topic ON*

Es solo una reflexión, no es contra nadie.

No es un problema de la falta de estandarización de nomenclaturas. Más bien es un problema de *procedimiento metódico nuestro* (y me incluyo para que nadie se ofenda) al iniciar cualquier reparación.


Por ejemplo me dedico hace 18 años a reparaciones electrónicas por mi cuenta desde mi casa después de casi 30 años de trabajar bajo relación de dependencia donde pase por todos los escalones desde técnico hasta bastante arriba.

Me tuve que acostumbrar a usar al bendito San Google, a agregar cositas/detalles cuando realizaba las búsquedas para tratar de encontrar algo o poder hacerlo más rápido.

Y cuando no encontraba esquemáticos a usar los circuitos recomendados para cada integrado y últimamente con los tv's LCD y LED a prestarle atención a las inscripciones de cada plaqueta como por ej. Samsung usa una nomenclatura *BN* y números con letras. Todo eso fue para facilitarme el trabajo y no renegar inútilmente.

Hay algunos lugares donde se obtienen esquemáticos, manuales de servicio que cuentan con la información separada así.

Eso pasa fundamentalmente por los cambios que realizan los fabricantes mundiales y sin avisar a nadie, es algo muy común en marcas como Samsung, Philips (son las que más vi) que para un mismo modelo de TV pueden  llegar a usar hasta 3 fuentes distintas.

La primera parte de la solución pasa porque nosotros debemos generarnos un procedimiento metódico de búsqueda pero actualizarlo constantemente cuando notamos que empezamos a obtener menos resultados de búsqueda.


Me olvide de aclarar algo, en 4 meses me jubilo pero seguiré despuntando el vicio del tester, osciloscopio, etc !!!!


Saludos, JuanKa.-

*Mode Of Topic OFF*


----------



## canillas

mcrven dijo:


> Atento "canillas": Si te refieres a lod diodos ZD902 y ZD903, SÍ son diodos Zener. Pero no son de 11V sino de 6.2V  = RLZ6.2S, así lo indica el mismo diagrama. D903, D904, D905, D906 no son diodos Zener, sino Shottky. Observa con atención el símbolo de su katodo.


Soy un un poco cenutrio. Justo te iba a preguntar por eso.. La importancia del pequeño rabito, aunque el esquema no indica ninguna característica, sólo un asterisco. Es lo mismo que las resistencias que en el esquema sólo tienen un asterisco.

Pero tengo una pregunta más inquietante;  en el esquema indica que los dos transistores que me interesan, el Q902 y Q903, ambos son iguales, Mosfet canal N  27002.   Sin embargo, puedo asegurar que no eran iguales. Como es esto posible?  (más arriba están las fotos) uno es p04 y el otro t06.  No lo entiendo.


----------



## mcrven

J2C dijo:


> A mi me gusta el asado *bien cocido*, pero sin quemar, bien a la patria mía y *EXCELENTEMENTE* regado !!!!!, una vez aclarado esto, coloco su petición:
> 
> 
> 
> Ud. lo pidió, *aquí lo tiene* (no le digo lo mismo que los newbies)
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-
> 
> P.D.: si tiene dudas, se las aclaro por MP para no mezclar ni ensuciar el thread/hilo de Canillas.
> .
> *Mode Of Topic ON*
> 
> Es solo una reflexión, no es contra nadie.
> 
> No es un problema de la falta de estandarización de nomenclaturas. Más bien es un problema de *procedimiento metódico nuestro* (y me incluyo para que nadie se ofenda) al iniciar cualquier reparación.
> 
> 
> Por ejemplo me dedico hace 18 años a reparaciones electrónicas por mi cuenta desde mi casa después de casi 30 años de trabajar bajo relación de dependencia donde pase por todos los escalones desde técnico hasta bastante arriba.
> 
> Me tuve que acostumbrar a usar al bendito San Google, a agregar cositas/detalles cuando realizaba las búsquedas para tratar de encontrar algo o poder hacerlo más rápido.
> 
> Y cuando no encontraba esquemáticos a usar los circuitos recomendados para cada integrado y últimamente con los tv's LCD y LED a prestarle atención a las inscripciones de cada plaqueta como por ej. Samsung usa una nomenclatura *BN* y números con letras. Todo eso fue para facilitarme el trabajo y no renegar inútilmente.
> 
> Hay algunos lugares donde se obtienen esquemáticos, manuales de servicio que cuentan con la información separada así.
> 
> Eso pasa fundamentalmente por los cambios que realizan los fabricantes mundiales y sin avisar a nadie, es algo muy común en marcas como Samsung, Philips (son las que más vi) que para un mismo modelo de TV pueden  llegar a usar hasta 3 fuentes distintas.
> 
> La primera parte de la solución pasa porque nosotros debemos generarnos un procedimiento metódico de búsqueda pero actualizarlo constantemente cuando notamos que empezamos a obtener menos resultados de búsqueda.
> 
> 
> Me olvide de aclarar algo, en 4 meses me jubilo pero seguiré despuntando el vicio del tester, osciloscopio, etc !!!!
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-
> 
> *Mode Of Topic OFF*




Gracias Juan. Aunque no creo que concuerde con la realidad de la ciruiteria. En la mañana le hago diagrama a este juguete y lo subo. Veré de tomar unas imágenes.

Te aclaro algo: Cuando recurro a solicitar ayudas a cualquier foro, es que ya no me quedan más recursos. Utilizo técnicas similares a las que describes, en mis investigaciones.
Con la electrónica ya llevo 65 años de mis 77 y con recursos informáticos comencé con con Wordstar, Supercalc y Basic sobre CPM y MPM. Lo más nuevo para mi, es mi título de Ingeniero en Informática y Sistemas (2017).


----------



## emilio177

emilio177 dijo:


> Toma una foto de la zona indicada
> al parecer el un enclaveVer el archivo adjunto 265235


Por favor  una foto de la zona indicada... gracias


----------



## mcrven

http://laptopserviz.bg/media/wysiwyg/SMD_semiconductor_codes_-_2012.pdf

Aprovecho la ocasión y les dejo este link desde el cual se puede descargar el libro de códigos SMD TURUTA 2012, completamente gratis y sin registros.

Cambié de navegador y  de buscador y... apareció en primera fila. Parece que el buscador utilizado oculta informaciones.

A propósito de mi busqueda, el código 1TCR aparece en dos renglones bajo el código 1TC, sin la R final. Uno, el que pasó el amigo Juan; el otro va en el adjunto. S1333_E un regulador lvdo, que parce más ajustado a la circuitería. Gracias a todos y disculpen la intromisión.


----------



## J2C

mcrven dijo:


> http://laptopserviz.bg/media/wysiwyg/SMD_semiconductor_codes_-_2012.pdf
> 
> Aprovecho la ocasión y les dejo este link desde el cual se puede descargar el libro de códigos SMD TURUTA 2012, completamente gratis y sin registros.
> 
> Cambié de navegador y  de buscador y... apareció en primera fila. Parece que el buscador utilizado oculta informaciones.
> 
> A propósito de mi busqueda, el código 1TCR aparece en dos renglones bajo el código 1TC, sin la R final. Uno, el que pasó el amigo Juan; el otro va en el adjunto. S1333_E un regulador lvdo, que parce más ajustado a la circuitería. Gracias a todos y disculpen la intromisión.



Mcrven buenisimo el 2012, como el 2014 tiene tan pocas páginas yo siempre uso el 2011 pero este que encontraste tiene casi un 50% más de páginas.

No son necesarias las disculpas, tu has conseguido algo que necesitabas y *lo has compartido* !!!


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## canillas

Esto es un lío. Precisamente en ese libro acabo de mirar y para el  p04  dice que es un zener de 11v.  BZX84-A11  (página 723)
Según este video  enlace a video de alguien de Youtube  dice que es un PMBS3904 el cual no es un Zener sino un NPN genérico.  Precisamente en el datasheet de este NPN dice que su complementario es el PMBS3906, que es el mismo pero en PNP.  Esta info concordaría con los transistores que anuncian en Aliexpress donde manejan exactamente estas mismas referencias para p04 y t06 respectivamente.

Este otro sitio también dice lo mismo:  p04 --> PMBS3904

Ya no sé que pensar. En cada sitio encuentro una posibilidad distinta. La realidad es que en mi placa hay dos elementos distintos ( p04 y t06)  pero no los localizo en el esquema, pues aunque en el esquema coinciden las referencias, no estoy seguro de que sean esos, pues dice que son iguales y no me cuadra. Sin ir más lejos, no reconozco el integrado de 20 patillas que está al lado de esos transistores. He mirado en la placa anexa de control. Hay muchísimas otras referencias que no coinciden desde la realidad de la serigrafía al esquema. De hecho no coincide apenas ninguna, por lo que creo que este esquema se parece pero no es el suyo.

Me voy guiando por la funcionalidad. Pero me he atascado y he entrado en bucle...


----------



## lynspyre

@canillas justo ando haciendole reverse engineering a una placa que se dañó, y simplemente lo que hice fué identificar el *footprint* y el *package*, analizar el circuito y escoger un componente que cumpla con la función en sí.

Tengo otra placa de un levitador magnético al que no le he terminado de hacer la *RE*, que tiene un transistor quemado y aún no le he conseguido un reemplazo.


----------



## emilio177

canillas dijo:


> Esto es un lío. Precisamente en ese libro acabo de mirar y para el  p04  dice que es un zener de 11v.  BZX84-A11  (página 723)
> Según este video  enlace a video de alguien de Youtube  dice que es un PMBS3904 el cual no es un Zener sino un NPN genérico.  Precisamente en el datasheet de este NPN dice que su complementario es el PMBS3906, que es el mismo pero en PNP.  Esta info concordaría con los transistores que anuncian en Aliexpress donde manejan exactamente estas mismas referencias para p04 y t06 respectivamente.
> 
> Este otro sitio también dice lo mismo:  p04 --> PMBS3904
> 
> Ya no sé que pensar. En cada sitio encuentro una posibilidad distinta. La realidad es que en mi placa hay dos elementos distintos ( p04 y t06)  pero no los localizo en el esquema, pues aunque en el esquema coinciden las referencias, no estoy seguro de que sean esos, pues dice que son iguales y no me cuadra. Sin ir más lejos, no reconozco el integrado de 20 patillas que está al lado de esos transistores. He mirado en la placa anexa de control. Hay muchísimas otras referencias que no coinciden desde la realidad de la serigrafía al esquema. De hecho no coincide apenas ninguna, por lo que creo que este esquema se parece pero no es el suyo.
> 
> Me voy guiando por la funcionalidad. Pero me he atascado y he entrado en bucle...


Y la foto de la parte que solicite...???


----------



## canillas

Te la subí!!  Mira más atrás.. Es una foto de la placa entera.
De todas formas, he seguido brujuleando y he localizado otro monitor de otra marca pero con un esquema que me cuadra más que el oficial. Incluso tiene unos transistores con la misma nomenclatura, y tachaaan!  tienen la referencia esperada.  
Lo adjunto.


----------



## mcrven

A ver canillas... ¿Has probado con el polímetro esos transistores? Particularmente, no creo estén dañados. Si no lo están, pues... No te ocupes de ellos. El daño, según parece, sucedió en el TR Q901 y, ese tipo de daños son muy frecuentes y ocurren por cualquier cosa que, dificilmente o casi imposiblemente, se llega a detectar.

Te sugiero cambies el TR dañado y pruebes con el equipo conectado a una lámpara en serie.


----------



## canillas

Buenas,
gracias @mcrven pero  te confirmo que efectivamente están mal y que agradeceré cualquier aclaración que conduzca a localizar la auténtica referencia del 'p04', que es el origen este hilo, aunque hemos dado algunos bandazos (sobretodo yo), porque me piqué hasta las mil y ya no sabía si iba o venía. Dicho esto, estoy de acuerdo que no es usual que casque un transistor que no es potencia, pero a veces pasa.

Buscando en Google, efectivamente hay un esquema parecido pero no coinciden las nomenclaturas, al igual que tampoco me coinciden Finalmente encontré otro esquema de otro fabricante en el que indica otras referencias. Incluso yo mismo aporté una referencia a un video de alguien que dice estar seguro de cuál es, y que coincide con lo que dice Aliexpress.

Para aclarar la situación; atendiendo a la serigrafía en placa:
PWM controller: IC901
TRconmutación: Q901
tr auxiliar Q902  ('p04')
tr auxiliar Q903  ('t06')

...otra cosa es que ya que esté mal el Q902, me plantee cambiar también el Q903 porque funciona coordinado con el Q902, no estoy seguro en qué modo trabajan ambos, creo que que en modo conmutación para proporcionar una corriente estable al pin de 'RT' de protección de temperatura, para el correcto funcionamiento  del PWM.

Aunque he colgado otros esquemas también parecidos, finalmente me quedo con el esquema llamado 'Q902 y Q903' obtenido del monitor AOC AL927U:

PWM:    --> IC901 (SG6841)
TRconm --> Q901 (2SK2996)
tr aux --> Q902 (2N3906)
tr aux --> Q903 (2N3904)

Voy a ceñirme a este esquema porque coincide la comenclatura y la disposición de los componentes y por tanto entiendo que sus valores son correctos.
Según este esquema, el terminal 5 del PWMc que es 'RT' y que sirve para protección contra sobretemperatura, está conectado a través de un diodo genérico simultáneamente a la base del PNP y al colector del NPN por lo que supongo que trabajan en comutación.

Según este esquema, el PNP es un 3906 y el NPN un 3904. 

La conclusión acaba igual que empezó el hilo: me quejo de que no haya un estándar de normalización; os acordáis de cuando había un conector distinto para los cargadores de móviles? y eso sumado a mi torpeza para localizar el manual correcto, os he vuelto locos con los distintos esquemas y las referencias que vienen en cada uno. Pero creo que finalmente me voy a arriesgar a pedir el p04 a China (PMBS3904) y debería funcionar. Si me viene en el pedido el PNP t06 (PMBS3906) pues le cambiaré también.  Respecto al transistor de conmutación, no le cambio porque esté en corto, sino porque no mantiene una tensión estable y ya he medido los condensadores y descartado la parte caliente probando a sustituir el opto por un diodo.

Si en un mes no lo tengo funcionando, prometo marearos de nuevo.


----------



## mcrven

En esa placa, con esas dimensiones y espacio suficiente, se puede solucionar con TRs de case TO-92.
O sea saca un par de TRs de una placa de desguase o compralos en la farmacia de esquina, un 2N3904 y un 2N3906; o BC548, BC549 y los sueldas a la placa... y a probar.
También puedes encontrar un par de ellos en case SOT-23. en una placa de desguase.  Aquí te pongo los dos modelos más comunes que aparecen en PCBs, muy frecuentemente.
No son críticos. Solo funcionan como interruptores.


​
1AFMMT3904ZetNSOT232N39041AMMBT3904MotNSOT232N3904


1AMMMBT3904LMotNSOT232N3904
 
​
2AMMBT3906LMotNSOT232N39062AMMBT3906WMotNSOT3232N39062AFMMT3906ZetNSOT232N39062ApBF862NXPZCSOT23n-ch jfet for am car radio front endt2APMBT3906PhiNSOT232N3906t2APMST3906PhiNSOT3232N3906p2APMBT3906PhiNSOT232N3906p2APXT3906PhiOSOT892N3906


Estos datos son sacados de: The SMD Code Book y en el manual de TURUTA vas a ver lo mismo, solo son perros iguales, lo único que cambia es el collar.


----------



## emilio177

Plop....  pero ya lo tenias resuelto... hasta me enviaste el diagrama de una fuente semejante.... hasta me retaste que ya subiste la foto... no entiendo...
Si ves el diagrama es un npn y un pnp .. y no se necesita mas
Si miras el diagrama..  esos transistores no tiene nada que ver cuando la fuente funciona...
Veo que el analisis de circuitos no es tu fuerte
Como dice el amigo anteriormente...  Puedes poner cualquier transistor de desguace...


----------



## canillas

@emilio177 cuando lo pregunté no lo había deducido todavía. De hecho pasé por unos cuantos esquemas que no hicieron salvo despistar y hacerme/nos perder el tiempo. 

Pero vamos, que el problema no es de análisis, sino de estandarización como siempre he dicho. No es de recibo que para el mismo código SMD haya cuatro posibles alternativas completamente distintas. Y si no tienes el esquema pues a probar y probar, a ver si se joroba otra cosa más... Es de lo que me quejo.


----------



## emilio177

Como que no es importante el análisis....  mira el diagrama y con un poquito de análisis...cualquiera se da cuenta que esos transustores no afectan.. no influyen.. no importa.. no es relevante..  en el funcionamiento de la fuente...
No es necesario probar nada.. sabes que se trata de un npn y un pnp


----------



## canillas

Emilio, no he dicho que el análisis no sea importante, sino que el problema que veo con los SMD es que no haya una estandarización ya que si tienes el esquema claramente ves lo que es y su función, porque sin esquema por el encapsulado puede ser cualquier cosa. Finalmente lo descubrimos gracias a localizar el esquema correcto. Pero el inicio del hilo es una solicitud de ayuda para localizar una referencia de un SMD y no sé porqué te lo tomas como algo personal. Te agradezco un montón tu intento de echarme un cable, de veras. Y si; soy torpe, porque solo reviso algún circuito de ciento en viento y sólo soy un aficionado de la vieja escuela y me quedé en las fuentes lineales, jejeje.  No oculto que lo de las fuentes reguladas me cuesta...  Es como que he crecido en una generación distinta. Soy de la época de la máquina de escribir... Ni siquiera soy capaz de escribir en el móvil con los dos pulgares.


----------



## emilio177

En la respuesta #4,127  te dije que era un enclave luego que subiste la foto
Con 2 transistores enclavas y proteges el circuito.. para eso solo se necesita 2 transistores npn y pnp  sin importar el numero..
Te repito lo que te dije antes.. saca 2sos 2 transistores y la fuente debería funcionar.. no afecta en nada..
No te preocupes.. no existe nada prsonal.. solo trato de rectificar tus dichos.. el análisis si es importante..
Un reparador cambiador solo le falta un poco de análisis para saber el por que de las cosas


----------



## Psicocarlos

Hola a todos! Les comento que soy aficionado al audio vintage, y en ocasiones busco información para hacer mantenimiento de mis equipos. Al ajustar los bias de mi deck cassette Marantz sd151, me encontré con esta pieza (amarilla en la foto). Al parecer es posible de ajustar con un destornillador; sin embargo, al buscar piezas de electrónica en internet, no encontré información de qué es o para qué sirve. ¿Alguien podría comentarme? No quiero arruinar mi deck por hacer algo sin saber.





De antemano muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Es un inductor variable !
Puedes canbiar su valor inductivo atornillando su tope (ese de color amarillo) con auxilio de un destornillador plano ( no recomendable si no sapes para que sirve o lo que puede hacer)
!Suerte!


----------



## Psicocarlos

Muchas gracias! Afecta en algo al sonido del cassette si lo modifico?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Psicocarlos dijo:


> Muchas gracias! Afecta en algo al sonido del cassette si lo modifico?


!Siiii , principalmente cuando en proceso de grabación!
No si debes nunca tocar en ningun preset cuando no hay instrumentos de testes y medidas disponibles en las manos y nin tanpoco conocimento de que  si estas haciendo !
!Suerte!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Psicocarlos dijo:


> Muchas gracias! Afecta en algo al sonido del cassette si lo modifico?


Hola, eso va a depender de la función de ese transformador o inductor en el circuito.
Algo me dice, que sólo sirve para la etapa de borrado de la cinta. Hay un oscilador que genera la señal para inyectar a la cabeza de borrado.
O tal vez es una etapa de filtro Dolby, etc. 
Ante la duda, NO se toca!


----------



## sergiot

Es la bobina del oscilador que sirve para el borrado de la cinta, nunca jamas se tiene que tocar, ademas no tiene ningún sentido


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Jo personalmente NO creo que esa bobina Osciladora  sea de borrado y si de "Bias" de grabación !
La marca Marantz es una Alta Gamma y NO si hace sentido tocar en su presets sin cualquer motivo .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Jo personalmente NO creo que esa bobina Osciladora  sea de borrado y si de "Bias" de grabación !
> La marca Marantz es una Alta Gamma y NO si hace sentido tocar en su presets sin cualquer motivo .


Casualmente Daniel, el Bias de grabación,es el proceso por el cuál se borra la cinta justo antes de ser grabada.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Casualmente Daniel, el Bias de grabación,es el proceso por el cuál se borra la cinta justo antes de ser grabada.


Bueno hasta onde se en los  grabadores profissionales (HI End)  lo Audio a sener grabado en una cinta es premeramente sumado a una "portadora" de alta frequenzia ( decenas de KHz)  ( lo Bias propriamente dicho ) y entonses aplicado a la cabeza de grabación.
La cabeza de borrado es otra cabeza localizada antes de la cabeza de grabación .
Alguns grabadores "low end" o los de baja calidad enpleyavam como cabeza borradora un imãn permanente de ferrite , Jajajajajajaja !


----------



## caledor

Hola

Agradecería mucho cualquier ayuda para identificar el componente de la foto. Pertenece a un nivel laser. El encapsulado es SOT-89, y aunque conserva la serigrafía, no soy capaz de encontrarlo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## J2C

.

@caledor podría ser alguno de estos:



Deberás buscar la datasheet en Google y confirmar comparando el resto de las inscripciones.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## caledor

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> @caledor podría ser alguno de estos:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265562
> 
> Deberás buscar la datasheet en Google y confirmar comparando el resto de las inscripciones.
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


JuanKa, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, pero no parece ser ninguno de esos. De izq a dcha, El Pin 1 es masa, el 2 (unido al de arriba) es alimentación (4,5V de 3 pilas en serie), y el 3 parece la salida que va a alimentar el colector de un transistor. Esto me hace pensar que podría tratarse de un regulador de tensión. Sigo investigando aunque cada vez con menos esperanzas 

Un cordial saludo
Caledor


----------



## emilio177

caledor dijo:


> JuanKa, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, pero no parece ser ninguno de esos. De izq a dcha, El Pin 1 es masa, el 2 (unido al de arriba) es alimentación (4,5V de 3 pilas en serie), y el 3 parece la salida que va a alimentar el colector de un transistor. Esto me hace pensar que podría tratarse de un regulador de tensión. Sigo investigando aunque cada vez con menos esperanzas
> 
> Un cordial saludo
> Caledor


Debes poner una foto de la placa..


----------



## mcrven

3ABC856AITTNSOT23 BC556A3ABC856ATPhiNSOT416 BC556Ap3ABGA6289NXPZASOT89MMIC medium power amp*3Ap*BC856APhiN SOT23 BC556A3AtBC856APhiNSOT23 BC556A3AsBC856ASieNSOT23 BC556A3AtBC856AWPhiNSOT323BC556A3A-BC856AWPhiNSOT323 BC556A3AMMBTH24MotNSOT23VHF mixer npn fT 600MHz3A0PZM3.0NB2APhiCSOT346dual 3.0V Zener3A3PZM3.3NB2APhiCSOT346dual 3.3V Zener3A6PZM3.6NB2APhiCSOT346dual 3.6V Zener3A9PZM3.9NB2APhiCSOT346dual 3.9V Zener3ARBC856ARPhiRSOT23RBC556A

Bueno, amigos... según serigrafía de ese componente, podemos leer *3A* y al lado vemos un *p* así que verificamos y encontramos referencia 3Ap, que dice ser un transistor npn BC856A en case SOT-23, pero aquí sí es verdad que no coincidimos, pues la imagen mostrada se corresponde a un case SOT-89. Con ese case solo aparece el componente anterior con marca p3A (Particularmente creo que es un error de escritura) y es un "medium power amplifier".
El resto se agregó para mostrar el espectro que comprende la marca 3A. Habrá que experimentar y tomar lecturas para tratar de precisar el tipo de componente. Espero haya suerte en esto.


----------



## emilio177

Y la foto??


----------



## caledor

Hola otra vez. Adjunto fotos de la placa. He marcado con un círculo el lugar donde va el misterioso componente.  Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## emilio177

Estamos hablando de el misoo o dichoso 3a¿
por favor podrias tomar sin el flash busca mejor iluminación... al hacer zoom veo pura manchas.. gracias


----------



## mcrven

Pues... la verdad... no entiendo qué es lo que está buscando...
Veo en la placa señalado, Q1 como  2N7000, que es un MosFet canal N. Y Q2 como 9013...

Estoy haciendo una búsqueda en el libro de Turuta por  2N7000, para saber si alguien lo ha encapsulado en TO-89 0 TO-423.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Marca y modelo ?


----------



## caledor

mcrven dijo:


> Pues... la verdad... no entiendo qué es lo que está buscando...
> Veo en la placa señalado, Q1 como  2N7000, que es un MosFet canal N. Y Q2 como 9013...
> 
> Estoy haciendo una búsqueda en el libro de Turuta por  2N7000, para saber si alguien lo ha encapsulado en TO-89 0 TO-423.


El componente desconocido está en el otro lado de la placa, donde señalé con un círculo. No está serigrafiado qué componente es.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Marca y modelo ?


Desgraciadamente la plaquita con el modelo y demás se despegó desapareció hace tiempo. Y por Internet no encuentro uno igual. Debe tener 15 o 20 años...


emilio177 dijo:


> Estamos hablando de el misoo o dichoso 3a¿
> por favor podrias tomar sin el flash busca mejor iluminación... al hacer zoom veo pura manchas.. gracias


Perdón por la mala calidad de las fotos. Adjunto unas mejores


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahí dice bien clarito 2N7000


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

A ver, si pides la identificación de un componente y en lugar de poner una única foto de ese componente en su ubicación pones varias.. es normal que los demás se confundan.

Pon primero la foto "importante" aclarando donde está el componente y después las demás para aportar más información del aparato en cuestión.

Dosme, la segunda foto de las tres últimas. La cara del lado de los contactos de las pilas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahora veo que es el que estaría en paralelo con el central


----------



## caledor

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahí dice bien clarito 2N7000


Entiendo que el 2N7000 es el que está en la cara de la placa en el que pone 2N7000. El que busco es el que estaría (no aparece en la foto pues lo he retirado) en la otra cara de la placa, en el lugar que he marcado con un círculo azul


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probale algún Mosfet canal N de tipo digital (los encontrás en mothers de PC)


----------



## mcrven

Considero válido que levantes el diagrama de esa plaquita. Es una placa con pocos componentes y un diagrama podría aclarar muchas dudas.
Por otro lado y como indica DosMetros, el componente retirado, parece estar conectado en paralelo con el que se encuentra más al centro de la placa, similar a un transistor, pero que está vació. Parece que nunca hubo un componente allí, pues se ven los huecos conductores en cobre pelado, que nunca tuvieron soldadura.

No sé con qué equipo estás tomando las imágenes, pero te sugiero utilices una cámara con posibilidad de Macro-Foto, o coloques una lente de alguna lupa que tengas a mano, delante de la lente de la cámara del móvil. Coloca la placa sobre un sitio plano e iluninado natural indirecto (No utilices flash). Coloca unos soportes laterales que te permitan apoyarte o apoyar la cámara, pues cuando se utilizan amplificadores (Lentes adicionales o Macro), lo primero que se amplifica son los movimientos, con la resultante de fotos movidas.


----------



## emilio177

Un diagrama para ver sentido de corriente y funcion de esa cosa rara.... y consiguete una buena camara


----------



## Orlz97

Buenos días compañeros, disculpen las molestias, recientemente estaba desoldando algunos componentes de una tarjeta vieja, pero encontré una abreviatura que venía en dicha tarjeta, la abreviatura es MY, nunca había visto tal, alguien podría decirme que tipo de componente es a la que pertenece dicha abreviación...
Gracias y un saludo...


----------



## DJ T3

Foto como minimo del componente. Me suena, pero no caigo ahora.
Y titulo descriptivo la proxima vez


----------



## DOSMETROS

Había unos mini módulos de cámara MY-CAM003M


----------



## Orlz97

Gracias por responder amigo, esa sería la foto del componente...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece un preset-potenciómetro


----------



## Orlz97

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece un preset-potenciómetro


Ya le hice algunas pruebas con el multimetro, solo me marca continuidad en los tres pines probablemente ya esté dañado, si en efecto es un varistor, arriba muy escondido tenía una nueva exagonal para mover una perilla, pero me perdi un poco porque su abreviatura en la placa era MY y se me hacía raro, muchísimas gracias por contestar...


----------



## DJ T3

Orlz97 dijo:


> si en efecto es un varistor,


No, no. Un varistor es otro tipo de componente. Es una especie de protector por sobre-tension, cuando pasa el limite, se pone en corto para fundir el fusible. Ademas lleva solo 2 pines.

Puede ser tambien un switch rotativo, digo porque te marca continuidad.
Aunque tiene mas pinta de ser lo que dice 2ME, potenciometro/preset.

Foto mas amplia de la zona donde se encontraba, y de ambos lados del PCB. Y obvio enfocada e iluminada


----------



## Orlz97

DJ T3 dijo:


> No, no. Un varistor es otro tipo de componente. Es una especie de protector por sobre-tension, cuando pasa el limite, se pone en corto para fundir el fusible. Ademas lleva solo 2 pines.
> 
> Puede ser tambien un switch rotativo, digo porque te marca continuidad.
> Aunque tiene mas pinta de ser lo que dice 2ME, potenciometro/preset.
> 
> Foto mas amplia de la zona donde se encontraba, y de ambos lados del PCB. Y obvio enfocada e iluminada


Esa es la tarjeta, era una tarjeta vieja que encontré en la chatarra ya estaba muy dañada, la limpie, el componente tiene tres pines pero uno se le rompió por la condición desgastada en la que estaba... Dónde lo desoldar estaba esa abreviación que tiene es "MY1"...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Apuesto por conmutador rotativo, por el formato y por la ubicacion en la placa con varios interruptores alrededor.


----------



## switchxxi

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Apuesto por conmutador rotativo, por el formato y por la ubicacion en la placa con varios interruptores alrededor.



Yo pago tu apuesta y la subo... Tiene toda la pinta de ser un mouse 

Eso no es mas que un encoder rotativo. Es el que detecta la rotación de la reda del medio y SW3 el switch que detecta cuando se presiona.


----------



## Orlz97

Gracias, por las respuesta, ya estuve investigando mas sobre la placa y si es de un mousse, ahora voy a investigar mas sobre en encoder rotativo, muchas gracias...


----------



## Adorisman

Hola, no tengo mucha experiencia en esto de la electrónica, y quizás es por eso el que no se cual es este componente SMD , yo me decanto por un FSIBLE ¿Podria ser? os adjunto una foto y ya me comentais, gracias por vuestro tiempo.
Un diodo Led no es.

SALUDOS!


----------



## sebsjata

es un fusible de la marca littelfuse de 1.25A de accion rapida 63V
littelfuse_fuse_438_datasheet.pdf.pdf


----------



## Adorisman

sebsjata dijo:


> es un fusible de la marca littelfuse de 1.25A de accion rapida 63V
> littelfuse_fuse_438_datasheet.pdf.pdf


Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Lagarto

Hola a todos, he estado arreglando mi celular y encontré que un transistor esta en corto, he tratado de buscar información acerca de este pero no encuentro nada, así que recurro a ustedes para que me ayuden, si alguien sabe que tipo de transistor es o si encuentran uno similar les pido por favor que me ayuden, soy un poco novato en la electrónica así que agradecería que me ayudaran... aquí dejo la referencia y una foto

referencia: KFJ 428

Disculpen la calidad de la foto


----------



## DOSMETROS

Busca por aquí : 
Libro de códigos _SMD_​


----------



## Kitronica

Lagarto dijo:


> Hola a todos, he estado arreglando mi celular y encontré que un transistor esta en corto, he tratado de buscar información acerca de este pero no encuentro nada, así que recurro a ustedes para que me ayuden, si alguien sabe que tipo de transistor es o si encuentran uno similar les pido por favor que me ayuden, soy un poco novato en la electrónica así que agradecería que me ayudaran... aquí dejo la referencia y una foto
> 
> referencia: KFJ 428
> 
> Disculpen la calidad de la foto



El código es KFJ el 428 es una serie que usa el fabricante, ese transistor es un Mosfet SSM3J332R.


----------



## McDowell

Hola amigos,

Sabe alguien un equivalente a este componente y donde comprarlo?

va al potenciometro que se ve en la foto, que cambia entre modos en un barco pequeño.-

muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## sergiot

Es un array de resistencias de 10Kohms.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

McDowell dijo:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> Sabe alguien un equivalente a este componente y donde comprarlo?
> 
> va al potenciometro que se ve en la foto, que cambia entre modos en un barco pequeño.-
> 
> muchas gracias de antemano


Buenas, ¿has comprobado que están mal? 
Veo la placa, sobre todo por esa zona, muy perjudicada y hasta parece que con óxido. Límpiala bien con un cepillito y alcohol isopropílico.


----------



## McDowell

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, ¿has comprobado que están mal?
> Veo la placa, sobre todo por esa zona, muy perjudicada y hasta parece que con óxido. Límpiala bien con un cepillito y alcohol isopropílico.


Si el oxido sulfato se comio como 3 patitas. Gracias


----------



## DJ T3

Conecta 9 resistencias (ya te dijeron el valor) a cada pin donde iba el array, y unes el lado libre, y lo conectas al punto comun del array, probablemente vaya a un positivo o masa, dependiendo del uso.
Mira los adjuntos


----------



## mattkpo077

Buenas, quería preguntarles dónde puedo comprar en *A*rgentina componentes de electrónica *? E*stoy buscando un regulator ddr termination en específico g2998*,* es de una notebook, *he* buscado en *M*ercado *L*ibre pero no encontré nada, quer*í*a saber si conocen alg*ú*n reemplazo, o alguna casa de electrónica que lo pueda tener, lo mas cercano que encontr*é* es un apl5920 pero no sabr*í*a si funcionaría, desde ya agradezco su ayuda. *S*aludos.


----------



## DJ T3

Pasate por la wiki del foro; witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## mattkpo077

Buenas tardes, ya pase por la wiki, durante el día me comunique con las casas de electrónica mencionadas, pero nada, ninguna lo tiene, si alguien por aquí sabría decirme donde preguntar, se los agradecería. saludos.


----------



## emilio177

Llévelo a un servicio técnico, tenemos cerros de placas , es cosa  de hurgar  y solucionado


----------



## Tortuga32

Buenas noches, alguien me podría decir cual es el remplazo de este transistor, no hay manera humana de encontrarlo .
Es el 65r135mdf, a ver si hay alguien que me pudiera ayudar, mil gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

De que aparato es ?
Que misión cumple ?
Con cuantos Volts y Amperes trabaja ?

Parece ser Mosfet N = 650V


----------



## switchxxi

Tortuga32 dijo:


> No hay manera humana de encontrarlo .



No creo que yo sea inhumano pero acá lo tienes.


----------



## Tortuga32

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De que aparato es ?
> Que misión cumple ?
> Con cuantos Volts y Amperes trabaja ?
> 
> Parece ser Mosfet N = 650V


Lo que me gustaría saber es si hay algún remplazo de este transistor
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.mouser.es/ProductDetail/IXYS/IXTH32N65X?qs=O0OZL7qk7VHkqR%2FLjQlirw%3D%3D
		


A ver verificalo :



			https://www.mouser.es/datasheet/2/240/ixys_s_a0008598409_1-2272963.pdf


----------



## McDowell

Hola amigos electrónicos,

Tengo una duda sobre un mosfet que tengo quemado. creo que he localizado el datasheet pero quería confirmarlo con vosotros. El mosfet en cuestión está cortocircuitado. Adjusnto fotos y pdf del que creo que es equivalente.



Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DJ T3

Pueden ser compatibles, pero sin ver el datasheet original, preferiria no llevarme por otro similar.

Posiblemente sea éste el datasheet correspondiente.
Dinos, de qué o dónde estaba ese MOSFET?


----------



## sebsjata

McDowell dijo:


> Hola amigos electrónicos,
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre un mosfet que tengo quemado. creo que he localizado el datasheet pero quería confirmarlo con vosotros. El mosfet en cuestión está cortocircuitado. Adjusnto fotos y pdf del que creo que es equivalente.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 273824Ver el archivo adjunto 273825
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


Si parece ser ese


----------



## carlosrc50

hola buenas tengo un mosfet dañado (E4 VUA 2S0014) y no encuentro su datasheet.
¿Alguien que sepa por cual se puede sustituir o si sabe que datasheet es?.
para mas detalles es de un asus ux530u que estoy reparando
gracias por todo.


----------



## samsung

Buenas, alguien sabe cual es el reemplazo, es de la fuente de una impresora


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

¿No se consigue reemplazo del original?


----------



## J2C

Don Pincha hace años ya se habló del tema de ese transistor en el foro y que no es uno solo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

J2C dijo:


> Don Pincha hace años ya se habló del tema de ese transistor en el foro y que no es uno solo


Ya, pero pedían un reemplazo y en 4 segundos vi que hay mucha información y disponibilidad en la Red.


----------



## lordferky

Buenas, me he registrado en el foro para ver si alguien me puede ayudar con esto.
Estoy buscando un transistor que sea como el que hay en la foto pero no me aparece con los números que tiene, quiera saber si alguno de vosotros podria decirme un equivalente o donde conseguir este.


----------



## malesi

lordferky dijo:


> Buenas, me he registrado en el foro para ver si alguien me puede ayudar con esto.
> Estoy buscando un transistor que sea como el que hay en la foto pero no me aparece con los números que tiene, quiera saber si alguno de vosotros podria decirme un equivalente o donde conseguir este.


Creo puede ser  

t41060 - Buscar con Google


----------



## Scooter

Osea que no es un transistor, es un triac.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Libro de códigos _SMD_​


----------



## lordferky

Bueno por 3so lo puse aquí porque entendemos de esto y yo poco más de estañar porque no sé cuál es válido para sustituir


----------



## FF_rts

Hola.
Estoy buscando un transistor que trabaje a unos 350V como el BF493S, ¿Cómo podría buscarlo en internet si necesito algo en concreto como este?
Gracias, saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Usá busqueda paramétrica en la web de los fabricantes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate al final de la página :

"Parts with Similar Specs"​








						BF493S onsemi - BJTs - Distributors and Price Comparison | Octopart component search
					

Find the best pricing for onsemi BF493S by comparing bulk discounts from 2 distributors. Octopart is the world's source for BF493S availability, pricing, and technical specs and other electronic parts.




					octopart.com


----------



## Scooter

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Usá busqueda paramétrica en la web de los fabricantes.


O en las de los vendedores, que de pasado mezclan varios fabricantes.


----------



## FF_rts

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas!!!
Feliz año nuevo!!!


----------



## chavanel

Hola, hace unos días me compré un inversor chino de 600W y ya lo he quemado.
Lo he desmontado y he visto que se han puesto en corto 4 mosfet que lleva,  modelo UF 740L. Estos mosfet según el datasheet son de 400V y 10A. Como no encuentro esos mismos mosfet para comprar por internet, he mirado los mosfet IRF 740 que son de 400V y 10 A. Os pido consejo para ver si me sirven. También he comprobado que son de canal N y las patas del ambos mosfet  siguen el mismo orden (Puerta, drenador y fuente).

Gracias de antemano por vuestra colaboración.


----------



## DJ T3

chavanel dijo:


> según el datasheet


Deberias subir ambos datasheet.

Por otro lado, y llevandome por la nomenclatura, puede que sean el mismo transistor pero diferentes fabricantes.
Mira tambien si coinciden la Rsdon


----------



## chavanel

*L*os he probado y me funciona el inversor. Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## McDowell

Hola a todos amigos,

Me he partido el... intentando buscar el componente de la foto y no sé ya que hacer, seréis tan amables de decirme un equivalente para poder comprar? muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## McDowell

Hola alguien me puede decir que es estecomponente para comprarlo? Gracias


----------



## ricbevi

Pareciera un capacitor multicapa de 2,2nF.

Sin mas información de donde esta, etc. es lo que puedo aportar.

Saludos.


----------



## flaco-urbano

Hola a todos.
Tengo un SCR (2SF12) y estoy queriendo darle un uso. 
¿Alguien tiene algún dato de este desconocido componente?
Me interesa saber la máxima corriente para el disparo, máximo voltaje inverso y máxima corriente directa permitida.


----------



## DOSMETROS

__





						Stock Low Price New And Original Igbt Module 2sf12 - Buy Gtr Mosfet Thyristor Igbt Power Scr Thyristor Diode Bridge Rectifiers Module Ic Integrated Circuit Semiconductor Production,Scr Sensor Module Ic Product on Alibaba.com
					

Stock Low Price New And Original Igbt Module 2sf12 - Buy Gtr Mosfet Thyristor Igbt Power Scr Thyristor Diode Bridge Rectifiers Module Ic Integrated Circuit Semiconductor Production,Scr Sensor Module Ic Product on Alibaba.com



					www.alibaba.com


----------



## D@rkbytes

En Alibaba lo ponen como IGBT  pero a mí me aparece como SCR o Tiristor con nomenclatura DCR1002SF12


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fogo tuvo alguno de esos que regaló !


----------



## flaco-urbano

Aquí está el "bicho raro" en cuestión  aunque medio pobre en datos la imagen adjunta... lo único que pude encontrar.


----------



## switchxxi

No es lo mejor pero aporta un poquito mas de información.


----------



## McDowell

Hola amigos.

Por favor sabriais decirme que es este componente? porque pensaba que seria un condensador de peliculapero al tener valor en lo que parece nano julios no estoy seguro. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## felixreal

Hola!

Si no me equivoco, la "J" es el voltaje de trabajo, creo que 50 voltios. Así que es un condensador de 150 nanoFaradios.

Saludos!


----------



## ljcarballo

Buenas noches, ¿alguien sabría de que componente se trata?, es de un collar de adiestramiento de perros, por mas que he gugleado no encuentro nada con esa numeración, que parece "6377" aunque también he estado buscando por 8377. Es el componente de seis patas.


----------



## McDowell

Hola amigos,

Tengo este *Supresor de Transientes de Voltaje (TVS)*. 



Pero solo encuentro el mismo en china, esto no es reemplazable por otro tipo de diodo mas fácil de encontrar?

Adjunto el datasheet del componente.

DATASHEET

Gracias amigos de antemano.


----------



## DJ T3

McDowell dijo:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> Tengo este *Supresor de Transientes de Voltaje (TVS)*.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 279021
> 
> Pero solo encuentro el mismo en china, esto no es reemplazable por otro tipo de diodo mas fácil de encontrar?
> 
> Adjunto el datasheet del componente.
> 
> DATASHEET
> 
> Gracias amigos de antemano.


Mira el datasheet y busca uno que soporte el mismo voltaje y la velocidad sea igual o cercana.
Mira aquí para saber dónde comprar; witronica.com/tabla_proveedores




ljcarballo dijo:


> es de un collar de adiestramiento de perros


Como NO me gustan esas cosas.
Deberias colocar en qué zona está, ya que puede ser muy ambiguo...


----------



## ljcarballo

DJ T3 dijo:


> Mira el datasheet y busca uno que soporte el mismo voltaje y la velocidad sea igual o cercana.
> Mira aquí para saber dónde comprar; witronica.com/tabla_proveedores
> 
> 
> 
> Como NO me gustan esas cosas.
> Deberias colocar en qué zona está, ya que puede ser muy ambiguo...


Te dejo dos fotos de la placa entera por las dos caras, un saludo


----------



## ogf2007

Hola amigos, tengo una duda, resulta que tengo un transistor 2N2905 encapsulado metálico el cual ya no consigo pero analizando las características encuentro que el BC327 posee similares lo unico que varían es que la Vce del 2n2905 es de 60 V y la del bc327 es de 50 V pregunto si yo estoy trabajando con una tension máxima de mi circuito de 16 V ¿Es válido que pueda reemplazarlo? Gracias


----------



## flaco-urbano

ogf2007 dijo:


> ¿Es válido que pueda reemplazarlo??


Sí, tranquilamente.


----------



## ogf2007

Excelente ! Muchas gracias.


----------



## vincentdali

Buenas a todos, alguien me puede decir que componente es el que marco en un circulo Rojo ? Parace como un separador de masas, pero no se que es.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fusible ?


----------



## J2C

.


FB = Ferrite Bead = Cuenta de Ferrite = Pedazo de Ferrite con un agujero que permite pasar un cable




Salu2.-


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ah , no presté atención a la "b"


----------



## malesi

vincentdali dijo:


> Buenas a todos, alguien me puede decir que componente es el que marco en un circulo Rojo ? Parace como un separador de masas, pero no se que es.
> Gracias.


En los esquemas las cuentas de ferrita tienen una serie de símbolos en uso. No es standard  como otros componentes.
Así que cada uno ve lo que le parece


----------



## vincentdali

Muchas Gracias a todos por contestar tan rapido


----------



## Luly77

Hola buenas. estoy buscando este componente pero no logro identificarlo. Es un SC70-6 pero por la serigrafia no encuentro nada. Si alguien me pudiera ayudar a identificarlo estaría muy agradecido. Muchas gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Luly77 dijo:


> Es un SC70-6 pero por la serigrafía no encuentro nada


El SMD Marking Code puede ser muy diferente a su nomenclatura comercial.
Si ya sabes cual es entonces búscalo por su nombre.


Luly77 dijo:


> Si alguien me pudiera ayudar a identificarlo estaría muy agradecido.


Adjunto la hoja de datos.


----------



## Luly77

D@rkbytes dijo:


> El SMD Marking Code puede ser muy diferente a su nomenclatura comercial.
> Si ya sabes cual es entonces búscalo por su nombre.
> 
> Adjunto la hoja de datos.


Gracias por tu ayuda.
El problema es que busco por z2 o z28 y no obtengo resultados claros.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Luly77 dijo:


> El problema es que busco por z2 o z28 y no obtengo resultados claros.


Ya te expliqué por qué.


----------



## sobrinof

Hola a todos

Tengo una emisora de radiocontrol que tiene un fallo que, sospecho, viene porque un componente de la placa base no funciona de forma correcta.

Es un fallo debido a que no gestiona adecuadamente el voltaje de la batería y "cree" que tiene un valor menor al mínimo y no enciende así la emisora.

El componente tiene la designación AM5521C. Se utiliza en móviles para gestionar el voltaje de la batería. Os adjunto una foto del mismo. Es el que está designado en la placa como "U14"

Me he metido en foros donde he visto que es un fallo relativamente común y el problema es que en Internet sólo se consiguen hojas de especificaciones, no el componente en sí para poder adquirirlo. Aquí las especificaciones

(PDF) AM5521C Datasheet - MOSFET

Por otro lado, en un foro ruso (http://forum.rcgear.ru/phpBB3/viewtopic ... 7&start=10) vi que se daba como alternativa el componente con las designación SI5515CDC-T1-GE3 y he visto que sí que se puede pedir en Aliexpress.

Comparando las especificaciones del modelo AM5521C y del modelo SI5515CDC-T1-GE3 observo que son muy similares, pero no iguales, no son ya los valores que aparecen en la tabla de intensidades y voltajes, sino que las conexiones a placa varían y, en contra del criterio del foro ruso, me parece que no son equivalentes.

De esta forma, como novato que soy, os pido ayuda a ver si me podéis echar un cable.

1) ¿Son equivalentes los dos componentes, de tal forma que podría sustituir el AM5521C por el SI5515CDC-T1-GE3?
2) Si no fuesen equivalentes ¿Qué alternativas habría para solucionar el problema?


Desde ya muchas gracias por adelantado y saludos


----------



## DJ T3

Eso es un doble MOSFET en un único encapsulado.

Puedes colocar casi cualquier MOSFET, pero claro, depende del lugar a ocupar.

Deberás buscar un MOSFET doble, encapsulado DFN2x3, con RDSon menor a 0.09 Ohms, Vgs de nomas de 8V, y mas de 6A o 7A..

Busca en Mouser, Digikey, o en la siguiente Wiki del foro; witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## sobrinof

DJ T3 dijo:


> Eso es un doble MOSFET en un único encapsulado.
> 
> Puedes colocar casi cualquier MOSFET, pero claro, depende del lugar a ocupar.
> 
> Deberás buscar un MOSFET doble, encapsulado DFN2x3, con RDSon menor a 0.09 Ohms, Vgs de nomas de 8V, y mas de 6A o 7A..
> 
> Busca en Mouser, Digikey, o en la siguiente Wiki del foro; witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


Hola DJ T3

En primer lugar, muchas gracias por contestar. Soy absolutamente novato y gracias a tu respuesta ya tengo por dónde empezar a buscar.

Voy a ver qué alternativa encuentro y la comentaré aquí.

Saludos


----------



## Mobal

hola tengo una fuente de poder marca Evga 1300w, que tiene un componente en corto. es un componente SMd de 3 pines. (carcasa-23  o  Sot-23) o (sot-323) tiene escrito BAG. 
no consigo el diagrama electrico de la fuente y tampoco uno igual que diga BAG en toda la internet. 
si me pueden ayudar. ( no se si es transistor o diodo o etc)


----------



## J2C

.





Mobal dijo:


> hola tengo una fuente de poder marca Evga 1300w, que tiene un componente en corto. es un componente SMd de 3 pines. (carcasa-23  o  Sot-23) o (sot-323) tiene escrito *BAG*.
> .....)


 
Prueba *por aquí* (haz click).


Deberás buscar las datasheet's y verificar al menos el circuito.




Salu2.-


----------



## HJDG507

Buena, este transistor ktn2222 es similar al 2n2222 ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

HJDG507 dijo:


> Buena, este transistor ktn2222 es similar al 2n2222 ?



Comparaste los datasheets ? Debes subirlos !


----------



## HJDG507

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Comparaste los datasheets ? Debes subirlos !


este es del ktn2222 KTN2222 TRANSISTOR Datasheet pdf - NPN TRANSISTOR. Equivalent, Catalog

este es del 2n2222 2N2222 Transistor Datasheet pdf - Silicon Transistor. Equivalent, Catalog
ya lo lei dice que es similar  pero en que se diferencia? essto si que no entiendo


----------



## ricbevi

Para empezar, si dice que son similares, se diferencian en el fabricante que hizo uno o el otro(en el mejor de los casos).


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , NO lei detenidamente las hojas de datos de los dos conponente , pero creo que la principal diferenzia a principio serias lo encapsulado.
!Suerte!


----------



## opli

Buenas, el mismo perro pero con diferente collar, vamos el mismo con diferente nombre.
Saludos


----------



## sobrinof

Hola de nuevo

Sólo he encontrado éste



			https://www.mouser.es/ProductDetail/onsemi/NTHD3102CT1G?qs=ZXBb0xZ9WeBdwtG6tkByGQ%3D%3D
		


Creo que puede valer, pero me gustaría conocer vuestra opinión antes de equivocarme al reemplazar este :

(PDF) AM5521C Datasheet - MOSFET

Gracias y saludos


----------



## sobrinof

sobrinof dijo:


> Hola de nuevo
> 
> Sólo he encontrado éste
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mouser.es/ProductDetail/onsemi/NTHD3102CT1G?qs=ZXBb0xZ9WeBdwtG6tkByGQ%3D%3D
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que puede valer, pero me gustaría conocer vuestra opinión antes de equivocarme al reemplazar este :
> 
> (PDF) AM5521C Datasheet - MOSFET
> 
> Gracias y saludos


Perdonad que vuelva sobre este tema. 
Lo que más me mosquea es la designación de los contactos en ambas fichas. No sé si son equivalentes.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## sergiot

Tenes que solo ver los pdf de cada uno y hacer una comparación en la ubicación de los pines, que por lo visto es igual, pero eso lo tenes que ver y decidir vos.


----------



## Musafong

Donde puedo encontrar o reciclar BTA06 600b en qué equipos lo puedo encontrar?


----------



## switchxxi

Musafong dijo:


> Donde puedo encontrar o reciclar BTA06 600b en qué equipos lo puedo encontrar?



En los que se conmute electrónicamente tensión de línea. Lo mas barato que se me ocurre son los dimmer de lamparas incandescentes. Un triac casi de seguro que encuentras, no puedo asegurar que el que necesitas.


----------



## DJ T3

Por qué tan específico?
Dependiendo de la aplicación, incluso con algun tiristor o triac de menor capacidad sirva.

Lo ideal es reciclar todo lo que se pueda


----------



## Lolo17

Estoy reparando una radio multi banda de los 80' mas o menos y me encontré dos transistores que no puedo identificar, les dejo la descrición:          

2A93C       2A92D
ARG904     TI 501

Dedusco que son PNP pero no estoy seguro
Espero me puedan ayudar.
Mucha gracias✌


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá está la posta


----------



## Tritom

Señores del Foro agradeceria mucho su ayuda ya que estoy buscando un reemplazo de este TRIAC que tengo puesto en una lampara de pie (Tipo antorcha 230V-50Hz Dimerizable de12/500W) los datos de este son SAC722 (M)8746 y no lo consigo. Por eso necesitaria un reemplazo. Desde ya muchas gracias x su tiempo y les agradezco sus sugerencias. Adjunto imagenes. Saludos.


----------



## felixreal

Hola!

Ése es un regulador de AC de lo más simple.
Mira las pistas de cobre, para averiguar el pinout, por que creo que casi cualquier Triac te servirá.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podrías probar mas o menos cualquiera teniendo presente que los hay normalitos y los de gate sensible.


----------



## rubenivan.arayacontr

Estimados*. B*usco un tiristor U504, no encuentro su hoja de datos*.
¿*Alguien me podr*í*a ayudar con su equivalencia*?*


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola, ¿podés subir una foto de el componente?

Es difícil encontrar una equivalencia sin la hoja de datos. O por lo menos en donde está implementado.


----------



## rubenivan.arayacontr

Envio zona donde se encuentra el componente en el diagrama


----------



## dexterconexion

Hola, ese componente que buscas no es un tiristor ..., es un "programmable unijunction _transistor"_ ( _PUT_ ), o tambien llamado "Programmable UJT".
En esa etapa del circuito parece un "Relaxation Oscillator" controlado por Q7 y que dispara a Q8.
El PUT mas conocido y facil de encontrar suele ser el 2N6027 ...





						2N6027 Datasheet(PDF) - ON Semiconductor
					

Programmable Unijunction Transistor, 2N6027 Datasheet



					www.alldatasheet.es


----------



## Lolo17

Buenas tardes!
Les comento que estoy reparando un problema en una notebook y logré encontrar un Diodo quemado. Mi problema es que no estoy seguro de que  tipo de se trata. Les mando foto espero puedan ayudar. Gracias!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Lolo17 dijo:


> Buenas tardes!
> Les comento que estoy reparando un problema en una notebook y logré encontrar un Diodo quemado. Mi problema es que no estoy seguro de que  tipo de se trata. Les mando foto espero puedan ayudar. Gracias!





Lolo17 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 285282


Hay que tener paciencia, si nadie contesta es porque no lo saben, no han podido contestar todavía, no han querido contestar o lo saben pero no han visto el mensaje.
Las normas del foro impiden duplicar o revivir los mensajes, por lo que puede ser que uno o los dos vayan a moderación.

Antes de que se lleve a cabo la moderación échale un vistazo:
LBAS21HT1G


PD. Me ha costado dos minutos encontrarlo en google.


----------



## Caixza

Hola, estoy reparanado un equipo de audio antiguo de 40 watts por canal (Holimar 304) y no doy con la tecla..

estos son los transistores que tenia y los reemplazos que use:

2N5416 = bd140 
2N3440= bd 139
BC 416 = bc 327
BC 239 = BC549
BC 161 = bd140
BC 141 = BD 139

alguien podria ayudarme a saber si los reemplazos son correctos?. desde ya muy agradecido!


----------



## higuita

El transistor dice d8AVB  , no lo encuentro en ninguna tabla para el datasheet , por lo menos saber los pines.


----------



## nico-mtz

Hola, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
La cuestión es que estoy recuperando unos videojuegos de la videoconsola megadrive y tengo uno de ellos que está muerto, he limpiado el pcb y cambiado el condensador.
Normalmente llevan una resistencia pero este lleva otro componente a ver si alguien puede decirme cuál es para su substitución.
Adjunto fotos.


----------



## Hammer Facer

Es un capacitor con encapsulado de vidrio. Por qué lo quieres sustituir?


----------



## nico-mtz

Dudaba si era un diodo zener, toca comprobar entonces funciona igual que un capacitor común?


----------



## Hammer Facer

Sí.


----------



## nico-mtz

Ok, muchas gracias voy a comprobarlo si fallase, lo sustituiré por uno electrolítico con los valores que marca 50v 220uF


----------



## carlitosmix

Busco reemplazo de transistores para un amplificador Pioneer ( A1166 nec) y (C2766 nec) se agradece cualquier información al respecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

carlitosmix dijo:


> Busco reemplazo de transistores para un amplificador Pioneer ( A1166 nec) y (C2766 nec) se agradece cualquier información al respecto.



Debes completar su nombre para hallarlos

*2SA1166*

*2SC2766*


----------



## Rolfer1979

Hola. Estoy arreglando un mando de un sillón que tiene varios transistores x
Ztx 449 uno de ellos dañado. Mi preguntas son: existe equivalencia? Y si existe cambio solo el dañado o los cambio todos? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## sergiot

Normalmente se cambia solo el dañado, no tiene sentido cambiar todos, los semiconductores no son elementos mecanicos que sufren desgaste.


----------



## DJ T3

Está marcado como obsoleto.
Te puede interesar uno de hace añares que sigue vigente, el BD139.

Te dejo los datasheet para que los compares


----------



## DOSMETROS

Importantísimo verificar el órden de las patas


----------



## norbertonbc

Hola amigos , desde Argentina ,  alguien sabe con que otro micro se puede reemplazar al 68hc908gp32 ? *A*c*á* es muy dificil de conseguir . *Y*o m*a*nejo normalmente pics , pero ese lo uso en una aplicaci*ó*n que no puedo poner pics . *G*racias*.*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

norbertonbc dijo:


> pero ese lo uso en una aplicaci*ó*n que no puedo poner pics .


Y por qué no podés usar pics en esa aplicación??


----------



## switchxxi

norbertonbc dijo:


> Hola amigos , desde Argentina ,  alguien sabe con que otro micro se puede reemplazar al 68hc908gp32



La pregunta del millón: ¿ Posees el firmware ?


----------



## roman110

Buenas muchachos , alguno tendrá info sobre el integrado de la foto el TX2510 lo busco en datasheet y no dale nada


----------



## sergiot

Puede ser un codigo del fabricante, por eso no hay datos.
De que es la placa? que función cumple el chip?


----------



## roman110

sergiot dijo:


> Puede ser un codigo del fabricante, por eso no hay datos.
> De que es la placa? que función cumple el chip?



Es un componente de audio


----------



## ljcarballo

Hola amigos, estoy buscando el transistor de la fotografía "EEMI", o un sustituto, se que es un NPN y creo que tiene un diodo entre el colector y el emisor, el aparato es un robot de cocina, he googleado y buscado en libros de transistores pero desgraciadamente no he logrado encontrar nada. Gracias anticipadas


----------



## DOSMETROS

ljcarballo dijo:


> Hola amigos, estoy buscando el transistor de la fotografía "EEMI", o un sustituto, se que es un NPN y creo que tiene un diodo entre el colector y el emisor, el aparato es un robot de cocina, he googleado y buscado en libros de transistores pero desgraciadamente no he logrado encontrar nada. Gracias anticipadas








						Libro de códigos SMD
					

Un montón de códigos de componentes SMD + reglas de interpretación de valores.  Enjoy It




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## ljcarballo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Libro de códigos SMD
> 
> 
> Un montón de códigos de componentes SMD + reglas de interpretación de valores.  Enjoy It
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com


Los tengo descargados y he estado mirando pero desgraciadamente no he encontrado nada, pero seguiremos buscando.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

roman110 dijo:


> Es un componente de audio
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 293426


Puede ser un TPA remarcado por un fabricante chino.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Puede ser un TPA remarcado por un fabricante chino.


Coincido plenamente , serias caso de conparar las conecciones del bendicto Circuito Integrado con la hoja de datos técnicos de algun tipo TPA31XXXX de Texas .
!Suerte!


----------



## DOSMETROS

ljcarballo dijo:


> Hola amigos, estoy buscando el transistor de la fotografía "EEMI", o un sustituto, se que es un NPN y creo que tiene un diodo entre el colector y el emisor, el aparato es un robot de cocina, he googleado y buscado en libros de transistores pero desgraciadamente no he logrado encontrar nada. Gracias anticipadas



Si estás seguro que es un NPN con díodo de protección (yo le apostaría mas a un Mosfet . . . ) , probale un TIP41C con un díodo Uf4007  entre colector y emisor . . .  todo soldado en el aire


----------



## ljcarballo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si estás seguro que es un NPN con díodo de protección (yo le apostaría mas a un Mosfet . . . ) , probale un TIP41C con un díodo Uf4007  entre colector y emisor . . .  todo soldado en el aire


Como puedes ver en la fotografía, hay dos transistores de cada, uno en teoría esta bien, lo voy a desmontar y medir fuera a ver que mide y decidir que hacer, porque encontrar otra placa de un aparato inservible lo veo muy difícil.


----------

